# El hilo de los amantes de la meteorología, vol.II, (Abril aguas mil)



## overdrive1979 (13 Abr 2013)

*El hilo de los amantes de la meteorología vol.II, (Agua de mayo, el bien deseado)*

Hola, meteolocos. 

Veo que últimamente el hilo estaba algo saturado, y venía apareciendo una página de más. También he decidido darle más vidilla a la primera página del hilo, con nuevas imágenes, y también he decidido hacerme autopoles rápidamente, para luego editar y poner dos mensajes, el primero dedicado a la meteorología y los aspectos del tiempo que más cambian día a día y hora a hora. Ideal para saber que tiempo va a hacer antes de salir de casa.
El segundo dedicado al clima, es decir, a los rasgos meteorológicos que se vienen dando habitualmente en un determinado lugar durante los últimos siglos o decenas de años, (dependiendo del año o siglo en el que se empezaron a medir con rigor los primeros datos). Esos factores meteorológicos que aparecen de forma constante en un lugar determinado son los que permiten clasificar los distintos climas.
Al final del segundo mensaje, pongo el capítulo dedicado al modelo de previsión a nueve días vista, y a los enlaces divulgativos e interesantes que no tienen cabida en los apartados anteriores.

En general, he decidido mantener el esquema del hilo original, el cual os pido que dejéis que se hunda, aunque siempre podemos entrar allí a leer.
Una novedad que he querido incluir, es que en el título pondré un refrán meteorológico acorde al mes en el que estemos.
El primer mensaje del hilo original, que imagino que conocéis hace tiempo, es este: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-amantes-de-meteorologia.html#post6324531

Recordaros que abajo en mi firma tenemos tres imágenes que se actualizan periódicamente, y debajo de ellas un spoiler con una explicación breve de las tres imágenes, y también con un enlace a esta la primera página del hilo. De izquierda a derecha son: La imagen del satélite meteosat, con imágenes de las dos últimas horas y tomadas cada media hora, disponible en horas diurnas. Un mapa de temperaturas registradas en las últimas dieciocho horas, en intervalos de cada tres horas. A la derecha del todo, un mapa animado de Europa que muestra las descargas eléctricas cuando hay tormentas.

A continuación, el siguiente mensaje, dedicado al estado del tiempo actual, es decir, a la medición en tiempo real de diversos valores meteorológicos que suelen cambiar cada día, e incluso cada pocas horas.
Lo pongo el primero porque seguro que es el que más nos gusta observar, para saber que tiempo hace en estos instantes, que ponernos antes de salir a la calle, etc.

1.1 España, imágenes en constante actualización:


Mapa significativo con temperaturas e iconos del estado del cielo actual *.
Para entender las temperaturas, la red Meteoclimatic funciona con estaciones meteorológicas de aficionados, que están conectadas a la red, y ofreciendo datos en todo momento. Por ejemplo, si en Asturias hubiera cuatro estaciones, tres cerca de la costa y una en los Picos de Europa, la lectura de temperaturas indica con números rojos la estación asturiana con mayor temperatura en ese momento, y con números azules la que marca menos temperatura, siempre con los datos actuales, actualizándose cada quince minutos, más o menos.
Cuando en una provincia sólo se dispone de una estación, la lectura de temperaturas en color azul y rojo siempre es la misma.
Para los iconos, si cayesen unas gotas únicamente en una de esas cuatro estaciones asturianas, ya aparecería el icono provincial marcando lluvia.
Igualmente, podría estar cayendo el diluvio en una comarca asturiana, pero si no llueve en ninguno de los lugares donde están ubicadas las estaciones asturianas de Meteoclimatic, el icono no marcaría lluvia.
Al ser los iconos calculados mediante los datos de estaciones automáticas, podrían tener alguna vez algún pequeño fallo (sobretodo al referirse al mayor o menor tamaño de las nubes), pero es bastante fiable para seguir la situación cada quince minutos. Actualizado cada quince minutos aproximadamente, con los datos automáticos que ofrece la red de estaciones meteorológicas de meteoclimatic.com) :  *






Estado del cielo y dirección e intensidad del viento en superficie para mañana. * Si una flecha de viento apunta por ejemplo desde Bilbao hacia Pamplona, indicaría que en esa zona sopla viento de origen cantábrico que se dirige hacia Navarra. A más muescas en las flechas, más velocidad del viento. Si aparece "var" es que el viento será cambiante y variable en esa determinada zona. Actualizado una vez al día por meteored.com:*






Mapa de temperaturas máximas previstas para hoy,*actualizado diariamente por aemet.es*:
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Hoy - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Mapa de temperaturas mínimas previstas para la próxima noche-madrugada, *actualizado diariamente por aemet.es*:
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Mañana - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Máximas previstas para hoy en Canarias, *actualizado diariamente por aemet.es*: 
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Hoy - Canarias - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Mínimas previstas para la próxima noche-madrugada en Canarias, *actualizado diariamente por aemet.es*: 
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Mañana - Canarias - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Radar de reflectividad de las nubes, que mide la intensidad de lluvia, *siendo los colores azules lluvia débil o muy débil, los colores verdes y amarillos lluvia moderada o fuerte, y los colores naranjas y rojos lluvia muy fuerte y/o granizo grande. A veces falla un poco y marca ecos de precipitación por error, o existiendo esos ecos los exagera o los minimiza, no correspondiéndose lo que marca el radar con la intensidad real de la lluvia que pueda estar cayendo en un lugar determinado.
Modelizan peor los ecos de las nubes cargadas de lluvia cuanto más lejos estén estas de su radio de acción; por ejemplo el radar vasco señalaría peor una nube que esté dejando lluvia y situada en la parte más alejada de su radio de acción, como puede ser Burdeos.
Pese a esos pocos fallos, es bastante preciso.
Los colores del terreno representan la altura sobre el nivel del mar, colores verdes oscuros poca altitud, colores marrones oscuros mucha altitud, colores blancos las mayores y más altas montañas.
En la sección de enlaces URL de España podéis ver dos enlaces a este radar, en formatos distintos, uno de ellos seleccionable por regiones, y otro en modo animado. Actualizado una vez por hora por aemet.es*:






Probabilidad de precipitación para el día de hoy, que mide (en tanto por ciento) el riesgo de que pueda llover cantidades iguales o superiores a medio litro por metro cuadrado, *actualizado una vez al día por aemet.es*:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/precipitacion?dia=&zona=penyb&img=05mm



1.2. Europa, imágenes en constante actualización:


Mapa actual de presión atmósferica, que marca la situación (para las doce del mediodía de cada día) de las borrascas o embolsamientos de aire frío (L), los anticiclones (H), los frentes fríos (azul), los frentes cálidos (rojo), los frentes mixtos (rosa) y las lineas de inestabilidad de menor envergadura (negro). *En los lugares que son afectados por cualquiera de estos tipos de frentes necesariamente se presentan lineas compactas de nubes que dejan tiempo especialmente inestable y lluvioso, aunque a veces, especialmente en verano, no generan nubosidad apenas y entonces sólo pasan a señalar límites donde confluyen masas de aire de distinta temperatura.
En las borrascas se suele esperar tiempo desapacible a la vez que algo variable y ventoso, con chaparrones, pudiendo brillar un poco el sol fugazmente. En verano, además de lo anterior, también tormentas eléctricas. En algunas ocasiones, si una (L) aparece en verano en tierra firme sobre nuestra península o en el norte de África, significa que por el excesivo calentamiento diurno, surgen bajas relativas de origen térmico, suelen ser débiles e incapaces de generar inestabilidad intensa, si acaso alguna tormenta en zonas de montaña.
Los anticiclones proporcionan tiempo estable, cielos despejados y viento nulo, o casi nulo. En invierno provocan, además de cielos despejados, nieblas persistentes en los valles de los grandes ríos.

Recordemos que el viento gira en el sentido de las agujas del reloj alrededor de los anticiclones (H), y en sentido contrario alrededor de las borrascas (L).
Las lineas de presión o isobaras, cuanto más juntas estén, significa mayor velocidad del viento. Actualización frecuente por Intellicast.com:*






Estado del cielo actual en algunas ciudades de Europa para hoy. *Actualización frecuente por weatheronline.co.uk*:
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...P=wetter&ART=karte&CONT=euro&UP=0&R=310&CEL=C

Imagen animada de las últimas veintisiete horas del satélite meteosat, en modo infrarrojo, (disponible día y noche). *Representa bien las nubes espesas y compactas, también las situadas a mayor altitud en la atmósfera. Las nubes más potentes y compactas incluso son marcadas con colores azules y verdes (incluso a veces colores amarillentos o incluso rojos), que indican que son nubes a gran altitud, y por tanto, que se están registrando temperaturas muy bajas en los topes superiores de dichas nubes.
Apenas señala las nubes pequeñas y las de poco espesor, como por ejemplo nubes bajas, estratos marítimos a poca altitud, nieblas de irradiación invernales en los valles de los grandes ríos a ras de suelo, etc.
Es por esto por lo que algunas veces no coincide totalmente este satélite infrarrojo con el visible de abajo en mi firma.
Actualización frecuente por intellicast.com*:






Mapa de temperaturas actuales en muchas ciudades de toda Europa, y también en algunas ciudades norteafricanas y de Oriente Próximo. *Está en horario UTC, por lo que si vemos "09 UTC", serían para la península las once de la mañana en verano, y las diez en invierno. Actualizado una vez por hora por wetterzentrale.de*:






Temperaturas durante las últimas seis horas, en horario UTC. *Cortesía de la página Psika.cz, basada a su vez en datos de la Nasa y de la red Metar:*






Mapa de rayos que han caído en la superficie de toda Europa durante los últimos sesenta minutos. *Distingue entre rayos positivos (símbolo "+"), que son los que caen desde la parte alta de la nube hasta el suelo, y rayos negativos (símbolo "-"), que son los que caen desde la parte baja de la nube hasta el suelo; no mide rayos nube-nube. Se actualiza cada quince minutos por euclid.org*:






1.3. España, enlaces URL meteorológicos en constante actualización:

Estado del cielo para las próximas tres horas en la península y en las zonas terrestres y marítimas próximas a ella. Pasando el cursor encima de cada icono sale la temperatura, dirección y velocidad del viento actuales y futuros del lugar en cuestión. Opción de ver en otras pestañas la temperatura, viento, presión atmosférica y visibilidad. También hay opción de configurarlo para que cada vez que entramos en este enlace, nos aparezca en primer lugar el mapa que queramos ver. Para ello hay que ir a la parte superior derecha, y entrar en "preferences". *Actualizado cada tres horas por xcweather.uk*:
Wind Map - Spain Forecast

Previsión para mañana por la mañana (de 0:00 a 12:00 h), mediante mapa significativo de iconos del estado del cielo en España, *(actualizado diariamente por aemet.es)*:
El Tiempo. Predicción España - Mañana - Mapa Sign. 00-12 h. - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Previsión para mañana por la tarde (de 12:00 a 24:00 h), mediante mapa significativo de iconos del estado del cielo en España. Para ver la previsión de más días también vale, seleccionando la pestaña adecuada. *Actualizado diariamente por aemet.es*:
El Tiempo. Predicción España - Mañana - Mapa Sign. 12-24 h. - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Previsión detallada de Aemet para mañana mediante texto, *actualizado una vez al día por Aemet.es*: El Tiempo. Predicción España - Mañana - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Estado del cielo y temperaturas máximas para pasado mañana, *actualizado una vez al día por weatheronline.uk*:
--- - Spain - Forecast maps - weather forecast

Radar de reflectividad de las nubes, que mide la intensidad de lluvia (el mismo de arriba), con mayor resolución y detalle y accesible por regiones, (también el de Canarias), *actualizado cada media hora por aemet.es:*
El Tiempo. Radar - Radares Regionales - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Radar animado de lluvia de Aemet, mide la reflectividad de las nubes capaces de generar lluvia durante las últimas dos horas, *actualizado cada diez minutos por Aemet, a su vez cortesía de la página británica Weathercast:*
http://www.weathercast.co.uk/radar/spain.html

Cantidad de precipitación (medida en litros por metro cuadrado), que puede caer en las próximas tres horas en la península ibérica y en Baleares, *(actualizado cada tres horas por woespana.es):*
previsión del tiempo España - Precipitación (3 h) - woespana

Mapa de lluvia y de cota de nieve, seleccionable para más horas y días, *actualizado una vez al día por meteolo.com*: http://meteolo.com/imagenes/gfs/esp/preci/ultima/03.gif

Temperaturas de varias ciudades españolas en formato pastilla, *actualizada constantemente por Canaltiempo21*:
http://www.canaltiempo21.com/temperaturas/

Variación de las temperaturas máximas de mañana, respecto a las de hoy. El color blanco significa la misma temperatura que hoy, colores amarillos y rojos más temperatura que hoy, colores azules y morados menos temperatura que hoy. *Actualizado diariamente por aemet.es:*
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Mañana - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Variación de las temperaturas mínimas de la madrugada de mañana, respecto a las de hoy. El color blanco significa la misma temperatura que hoy, colores amarillos y rojos más temperatura que hoy, colores azules y morados menos temperatura que hoy. *Actualizado diariamente por aemet.es:*
El Tiempo. Temperaturas máximas y mínimas - Mañana - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Mapa de alertas actuales por fenómenos extremos en España, como tormentas, temperaturas muy altas o muy bajas, lluvia intensa, viento fuerte, nevadas, etc. *Actualización frecuente por aemet.es*:
El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Mapa de rayos, que mide las descargas eléctricas caídas en las últimas seis horas, en península y Canarias, *actualización frecuente por aemet.es*:
El Tiempo. Rayos - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
El Tiempo. Rayos - Canarias - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Mapa para hoy de radiación ultravioleta máxima en España, en condiciones de cielo despejado, *(actualizado diariamente por aemet.es)*:
El Tiempo. Predicción de radiación ultravioleta - Hoy - Península y Baleares - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España



1.4. Europa, enlaces URL meteorológicos en constante actualización:

Mapa de isobaras, anticiclones, frentes y borrascas, el mismo de más arriba, para mañana a mediodía, *(actualizado una vez al día por metoffice.uk):*
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/.../SurfacePressureChart/Item/ProductId/39916589

Mapa significativo de iconos del estado del cielo (sin mucho detalle) para hoy en toda Europa, y previsiones de días siguientes. Posibilidad de pinchar en paises y ciudades para mayor detalle, *(actualizado cuatro veces al día por meteo.it):*
Previsioni interattive Meteo Europa - Meteo.it

Otro mapa significativo de iconos del estado del cielo y de temperaturas actuales (con un poco más de detalle que el anterior), para hoy en toda Europa, y las previsiones de días siguientes. Posibilidad de pinchar en países y ciudades para ver con mayor detalle, *(actualizado una vez por hora por meteorama.fr):*
Météo à Europe

Temperaturas y estado del cielo actuales en Francia, *actualización frecuente por meteofrance.fr):*
[ MétéoFrance ]

Temperaturas y estado del cielo actuales en Portugal. Para más paises europeos, tenéis abajo del todo un enlace de Aemet. *Actualización frecuente por ipma.pt:*
Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Aplicación europea de alertas meteorológicas por fenómenos extremos (fuerte calor, intenso frío, fuerte viento, lluvias o nevadas intensas, mala mar...). *Actualización frecuente por Meteoalarm:*
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/

Análisis de riesgos de tormentas intensas en toda Europa, *(actualizado diariamente por estofex.org)*:
European Storm Forecast Experiment - ESTOFEX

Mapa de índices CAPE y LIFTED, que pronostican el riesgo de tormentas intensas, aunque no son 100% infalibles, más bien orientativos. *El CAPE es representado por colores, cuanto más avancemos al verde, amarillo y rojo, más riesgo de tormentas. El LIFTED, cuanto más negativos, más riesgo de tormentas. Valores positivos de Lifted indican riesgo nulo de tormentas eléctricas. Se actualiza diariamente por Wetterzentrale.*
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn0611.html

Mapa animado de riesgo de lluvia y de nieve en Europa, para los próximos tres días, *(colores azules lluvia, naranja nieve, actualización frecuente por sat24.com):*
Weather Europe, Satellite Weather Europe, Weather Forecast, Rainfall, Clouds, Sun in Europe - Source: SAT24.com

Mapa de humedad relativa del aire en Europa, *actualización frecuente por findlocalweather.com:*
http://www.findlocalweather.com/wea...640x480&type=currents&img=eur_humidity_i1.png

Secuencia de las últimas dos horas del satélite meteosat, de toda Europa, modo visible, disponible de día, *(se actualiza cada quince minutos por sat24.com)*:
Tiempo Europa Satélite, lluvia, nubes, sol en Europa - SAT24.com

Radar de lluvia de Europa occidental, que mide la intensidad de la precipitación caída en las últimas tres horas, *(actualización en tiempo real por meteox.com)*:
Meteox.com - Weather - European rainfall radar

Posición de la corriente en chorro sobre Europa, que es un flujo intenso de viento en la alta atmósfera que sopla en Europa casi siempre de oeste a este, conocido en inglés como "Jet Stream". Una corriente en chorro intensa encima de una determinada zona durante bastante tiempo provoca tiempo desapacible, muy variable y borrascoso sin tregua. *Actualización frecuente por weatheronline.uk:*
weather model gfs europe jet stream/height 300 hpa 12 gmt + 3 wind weatheronline

Cobertura y grosor aproximados de la capa de nieve en la superficie europea (y de hielo en Groenlandia), *actualización diaria por wetterzentrale.de:*
SkyFly - snow cover in Europe

Mapa actual de temperatura del agua del mar en toda Europa, *(se actualiza frecuentemente por seatemperature.org):*
http://www.seatemperature.org/europe/

Mapa de altura y dirección del oleaje, *actualización frecuente por oceanweather.com*:
http://www.oceanweather.com/data/Mediterranean-Sea/WAVE000.GIF



1.5. Mundo, enlaces URL en constante actualización:

Estado del cielo y temperaturas en algunas ciudades de todo el mundo, muy por encima y sin demasiados detalles nacionales, *(actualización en tiempo real por openweather.com):*
Weather forecast: Temperature, rain, or sun predictions all over the world

Otro mapa del estado del cielo, y temperaturas actuales (con algo más de detalle que el anterior), y previsiones de días siguientes. Posibilidad de pinchar en los continentes, países y ciudades, para ver con mayor detalle, *(actualizado una vez por hora por meteorama.fr):*
La météo dans le monde

Datos meteorológicos actuales, de la red internacional Metar, que consiste en mostrar los últimos datos meteorológicos, y de visibilidad (mediante observación humana) en todos los aeropuertos del mundo, *(actualización frecuente por allmetsat.com)*:
METAR y TAF

Satelite meteosat, en modo infrarrojo, de todo el mundo, *(actualización en tiempo real por weather.org):*
Weather.Org | World Weather Forecast and Climate History

¿Vas de viaje al extranjero? Entra, busca las previsiones actuales y las de los próximos días, *(actualización frecuente por timeanddate.com):*
Weather around the World

Mapa de dirección y velocidad del viento de EEUU, *(actualizado una vez por hora por hint.fm):*
Wind Map

Mapa similar al anterior para todo el planeta. Marcan el viento actual mediante cálculos modelísticos, al nivel de la superficie terrestre y marítima.*(Actualización constante por earhtnullschool.net):*
earth wind map

Web completa con un poco de todo, *actualizado por Ventusky:*
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=47.1;2.1;4&l=temperature

Seguimiento en directo de tormentas severas por EEUU mediante streamings, *(actualizado en tiempo real por chasertv.com):*
ChaserTV | Live Weather Video On Demand


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Abr 2013)

*Como en el hilo original, empiezo a hablar del clima con la imagen del Instituto Geológico Nacional, donde podemos ver todos los climas (y variantes regionales o subclimas) de España, con su leyenda explicativa.*
Hay varios subclimas, pero se pueden resumir y agrupar en oceánico, mediterráneo continentalizado, mediterráneo costero, de montaña, y subtropical canario.
A lo largo del hilo, iré detallando con detalle todos y cada uno de ellos.
Aquí el estudio climático del Instituto Geológico Nacional al completo:
España a Través de los Mapas
*También podéis echar un vistazo al Atlas Climático Ibérico, elaborado conjuntamente por las agencias meteorológicas española y portuguesa:*
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf



2.1. España, imágenes siempre fijas:

Climas de España:
Debajo del mapa canario pongo bien ampliada la leyenda climáticas peninsulares y canarias, y hago un par de aclaraciones que creo oportunas:
*Nota 1: En la leyenda, la definición del clima mediterráneo cálido de interior me parece un poco ambigua. Yo lo denominaría como "clima mediterráneo continentalizado de inviernos no demasiado fríos respecto a los que tienen en el resto del interior peninsular, y de veranos muy cálidos".

*Nota 2: El autor denomina el clima mediterráneo semiárido o subárido como un todo, cuando vendría bien distinguir entre el clima mediterráneo semiárido de interior que se da en el tramo medio del valle del Ebro, y también en el interior de las provincias de Alicante y de Murcia, y en la parte más oriental de la provincia de Albacete, respecto al mediterráneo semiárido costero que aparece en casi todo el litoral almeriense, en la totalidad del litoral murciano y en la mitad sur del litoral alicantino.
Aunque ambos se caractericen por ser las zonas menos lluviosas de la península, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que tierra adentro durante el invierno hace más frío (especialmente de noche), y durante el verano hace más calor (especialmente en las horas centrales del mediodía), mientras que al lado del mar se ven beneficiados por la influencia suavizadora marina que evita extremos bruscos en el termómetro, (aunque a veces pueden suceder igualmente dichos extremos).

















Mapa de precipitaciones medias anuales en la península y en Baleares:






Temperatura media en el mes más frío del año, enero, en España y en Portugal:






Temperatura media en el mes más cálido del año, julio, en España y en Portugal:






Mapa de media de días con tormentas eléctricas al año en la península y en sus inmediaciones terrestres y marítimas, basado en datos tomados entre 2000 y 2007 por la Nasa.
La mayoría de ellas suelen ocurrir en la mitad más cálida del año, (generalmente desde mediados de abril hasta finales de septiembre). También suelen ser más frecuentes por las tardes y al anochecer, y poco frecuentes por las mañanas.






Mapa bioclimático de la España peninsular, que indica la vegetación potencial de los distintos lugares, teniendo en cuenta la composición del terreno y el clima:






Distribución de las estaciones secas y lluviosas a lo largo del año:






Mapa de cantidad total de radiación solar anual medida en porcentaje de radiación ultravioleta que suele recibir la península y las zonas terrestres y marítimas próximas cada año de media:








2.2. Europa, imágenes siempre fijas:

 Climas de Europa con bastante detalle, (en francés aunque bastante fácil de comprender). "Dégradé" significa degradado, los demás son climas mediterráneos, oceánicos o continentales puros.
Por ejemplo, desde la costa occidental francesa hasta Moscú nos encontramos con el clima oceánico puro de la costa (donde las diferencias térmicas entre el invierno y el verano son pequeñas), el clima oceánico degradado con algunos matices continentales de París, el continental degradado con algunos matices oceánicos de Polonia, y por último el clima continental auténtico de Rusia, (donde las diferencias térmicas entre el largo y gélido invierno, y el breve pero relativamente cálido verano son muy grandes). Al lado de las capitales pone la temperatura media del mes más frío y del mes más cálido, y también la precipitación media anual:






Mapa animado de temperaturas medias de un día típico de enero, que muestra las temperaturas que suele haber a lo largo de todo un día de dicho mes, incluyendo todas las horas del día y de la noche:






Mismo mapa que el anterior, referido a un día típico promedio del mes de julio:









2.3. España, enlaces URL climáticos fijos:

Atlas climático conjunto español-portugués, realizado por las agencias meteorológicas de ambos países:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf

Temperatura media anual en península y Baleares:
http://s17.postimage.org/agr015qbj/temperatura_media_anual.jpg

Temperatura media de las máximas diurnas en el mes más cálido del año, julio, en la península:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/130628121903370924-774977.png

Número medio de días al año en los que nieva, con su leyenda a continuación:
http://www.ign.es/espmap/img/mapas_clima_bach/Clima_Mapa_06.gif
http://www.ign.es/espmap/img/mapas_clima_bach/leyenda/Clima_Mapa_06.gif

Mapa de índice de continentalidad en la península, que tiene en cuenta las amplitudes térmicas día-noche y las amplitudes entre la temperatura media del més más cálido y del más frío, basado en la fórmula de Rivas-Martinez.
http://foro.tiempo.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=101008.0;attach=129128;image

Blog de Javier Sevillano, con datos medios anuales por ciudades:
Precipitaciones anuales en ciudades espaolas y otros datos climticos

Número medio de meses poco lluviosos al año, basado casi todo en datos de las agencias meteorológicas correspondientes:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/los-meses-lluviosos-nov-2013-773718.jpg

Número de días despejados al año en la península, y en sus inmediaciones terrestres y marítimas, señalados en porcentajes en tanto por ciento:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/mapa02-774981.jpg

Numero medio anual de días en los que hiela en la península y en Baleares:
https://s21.postimg.org/98kkjudo7/num_de_heladas.jpg

Dos mapas referentes a la frecuencia anual (y distribución a través de las estaciones del mismo) de las nieblas. El primero lo he hecho yo y se refiere solamente a las principales ciudades españolas, mientras que el segundo está elaborado por Aemet y se refiere a todo el territorio:
https://s9.postimg.org/5529ddva7/9_def_niebla_9.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5jAndifHoCo/TxcCRdN4WxI/AAAAAAAAATE/odfzXp1CFZQ/s1600/Imagen+6.png




2.4. Europa, enlaces URL climáticos fijos:

Climas de Europa, un poco por encima, sin entrar en detalles y matices regionales:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5iJv1EY0kJE/SOIx1wtIvqI/AAAAAAAAAgQ/gcymO6WK174/s400/2008-09-25_195648.jpg

Animación que contiene la media de las temperaturas en Europa durante todos los meses del año:
http://homeinspain.org/camposol/pics/Meteo/tempanimAnnee.gif

Mapa de cantidad total de radiación solar anual que suele recibir Europa cada año:
http://www.ourecohouse.info/images/solar-radiation.jpg

Precipitación media anual en Europa. Parece un poco impreciso en nuestra península, y es que ni de lejos Zamora, Salamanca o Madrid son menos lluviosas que Zaragoza:
https://s10.postimg.org/mlqae44vd/prec_eur_yr.jpg

Mapa de número de meses poco lluviosos en la mitad sur de Europa y ribera mediterránea, con el mismo formato que la versión española que hay más arriba en la sección de imágenes:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/ll-eur-1720547.jpg

Número medio anual de impactos de rayos en la superficie por kilómetro cuadrado en Europa y zonas terrestres y marinas cercanas. Los valores más elevados señalan entre diez y quince rayos por kilómetro cuadrado al año en zonas de Rumanía y del norte de Italia, y los valores más bajos (indicados por los colores blancos del Atlántico norte y de zonas de Libia y Egipto) indican valores inferiores a 0.1, o lo que es lo mismo, sólo un rayo por kilómetro cuadrado cada más diez años.
https://s22.postimg.org/gz0wodww1/torm_eur_impc.jpg



2.5. Mundo, enlaces URL climáticos fijos:

Precipitación media anual mundial:
http://www.climate-charts.com/images/world-rainfall-map.png

Animación mundial, que contiene la media mundial de temperaturas durante todo el año, mes a mes:
http://www.zonu.com/images/500X0/2009-11-25-11263/World-monthly-mean-temperature-2009.gif

Cantidad de radiación total solar anual que recibe el planeta de media cada año:
http://www.soda-is.com/maps/world_uv_ab.png

Registros de records de temperaturas extremas, tanto de máximas como mínimas, medidas en la historia reciente, por todos los paises del mundo:
Extreme Temperatures Around the World- world highest lowest temperatures

Diversos climogramas españoles y mundiales: Mapas Sensitivos del Mundo - Índice

Mapa de frecuencia de nubosidad a lo largo del planeta: 
http://www.science.co.il/Weather/Middle-East-Climate/c_ann.gif

Mapa global de descargas eléctricas anuales basado en la media de los datos registrados entre 2013 y 2017:
https://www.tiempo.com/ram/425861/mapa-global-descargas-electricas-vaisala/

Otro blog, con información sobre el clima y la vegetación en formato mapamundi:
Geografía Alarcos 3ºA: Tema 1 El medio físico de la Tierra

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 00:14 ----------

 3.1. MODELO DE PREVISIÓN A NUEVE DÍAS VISTA:

*Mapa de modelos a nueve días vista. Esto lo voy a detallar bien, porque puede ser complicado de entender. Se actualiza a diario por Wetterzentrale.de.* 






1) Se compone de un panel con nueve mapas, cada mapa es un día. Empezando por los tres de arriba, de izquierda a derecha, sería la previsión para mañana, pasado, y al otro.
Fila del medio, de izquierda a derecha, dentro de cuatro días, dentro de cinco, y dentro de seis, pasamos abajo, así hasta completar los nueve días. El último mapa de abajo del todo, a la derecha, sería la situación prevista para dentro de nueve días.

La previsión se va actualizando cada día, siempre mostrando la previsión para los nueve días siguientes al actual.
En el borde superior de cada uno de los nueve mapas, pone a la izquierda el día y hora a la que se ha creado el mapa, y a la derecha, el día y hora para la que es válida la previsión.

El día y la hora para la que es válida la previsión de cada mapa, a la derecha, que es lo que nos interesa, la suelen indicar así, "Val: Fri, 18May2012 06Z", eso significa que la previsión es válida para el viernes 18 de mayo de 2012, a las 06:00 UTC, es decir el horario UTC (la hora que se toma de referencia universal, del meridiano de Grenwich, y que en España significa sumarle dos horas más en verano, y una en invierno.
Es decir, el mapa valido para "Fri, 18May2012 06Z", como estamos en horario de verano, sería para esa fecha, y a las ocho de la mañana, hora española.
Si pusiera por ejemplo 18Z, sería la previsión para las 20:00 h en verano, y 19:00 h en invierno.


2) Colores:
Los colores amarillos y rojos, indican aire cálido en la atmósfera, cuanto más rojo, más calor.
Los verdes y azules, fresco y frío en la atmósfera, cuantos más azules, más frío.

La letra "H" marca justo el centro de altas presiones, anticiclón, significa que ahí el tiempo es estable, sin lluvias. Alrededor del centro del anticiclón, el viento gira en el sentido de las agujas del reloj.

La letra "T" indica areas de baja presión, o pequeños embolsamientos de aire frío en altura, o bajas térmicas. Cuando las T están sobre colores amarillos o rojos, no indican necesariamente que siempre esté lloviendo, solo que es un area donde hay algo de inestabilidad. Cuando están sobre colores verdes y azules, si suelen corresponderse casi siempre con borrascas profundas, con tiempo desagradable y lluvioso.
Alrededor del centro de la baja presión, el viento gira en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj.
Por ejemplo, veo ahora en el panel, algunas T en medio de Africa, pero en el satélite no se ven nubes amenazantes en esos puntos, solo indican que hay algo de riesgo de mal tiempo, si se diesen las condiciones necesarias.


3) Los números. Estos solo indican la presión atmosférica. Por debajo de 1015 hPa (la unidad de medida de la presión) se consideran borrascas o bajas presiones, por encima de 1015 hpa, son anticiclones.


4) Las lineas. Se corresponden con las isobaras, van uniendo los puntos donde la presión es la misma.
Cuando hay isobaras muy juntas, significa que hace bastante viento, más viento cuanto más juntas están.



3.2. OTROS ENLACES INTERESANTES:

Entra y comprueba qué ciudades mundiales son similares (con colores rojos fuertes) o muy distintas (con tonos grises) respecto del clima de tu ciudad: http://similar.city/

Red de estaciones meteorológicas automaticas de Meteoclimatic:
Meteoclimatic

Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet):
Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Organismos meteorológicos de las autonomías con lengua propia:
meteo.cat. Generalitat de Catalunya
Euskalmet - Euskal Meteorologia Agentzia
MeteoGalicia

Listado con todas las agencias meteorológicas de cada país europeo:
Enlaces - Serv. Met. Nacionales - Europa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Foro de Meteored:
Foro de Tiempo.com - Índice

Cazatormentas:
Bienvenidos a Cazatormentas.net Meteorologia ,prevision del tiempo, fotografías y videos, foro de debate

Spain Severe Weather:
Spain Severe Weather

Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología (RAM):
- Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología

Divulgameteo:
www.divulgameteo.es

Canal de Youtube de Eumetsat, con resúmenes mensuales de las imágenes satelitales:
EUMETSAT - YouTube

Blog de Jose Antonio Maldonado, el famoso hombre del tiempo de TVE durante muchos años:
Blog de José Antonio Maldonado – El Tiempo

Blog muy completo, con mogollón de información meteorológica:
Meteo España

Información meteorológica especializada sobre Galicia y en general sobre el cuadrante noroeste peninsular:
:: Información Meteorológica de Galicia :: Santiago Pemán ::

Singularidades de la distribución y cantidad media anual de precipitaciones a lo largo de las costas euroafricanas más próximas a nosotros:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-86.html#post13579507

Número de noches tórridas en las que la temperatura mínima quedó por encima de 20º C en el mítico y terriblemente cálido verano del 2003, uno de los más cálidos de la historia en España y en buena parte de Europa:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Efemerides.gif

Análisis currado en meteored, por el forero Vigorro, sobre el día más frío de los últimos 90 años en España, 25-12-1962:
El dia mas frio de la España peninsular en las ultimas decadas...

Análisis currado en meteored por el forero Stormwatch, sobre la frecuencia y distribución habitual de las tormentas por todas las provincias, una por una:
CLIMATOLOGIA DE TORMENTAS EN ESPAÑA

Un par de mapas basados en el enlace anterior, (al final de este mensaje):
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/11500291-post587.html

Enlace a diversos mapas de parámetros y variables asociados a las tormentas eléctricas, actualización frecuente por lightningwizard.com:
Convective Weather Maps by Lightning Wizard
Definición exhaustiva de las tormentas tipo supercélula:
http://www.divulgameteo.es/uploads/Supercélulas.pdf

Más cosillas de las tormentas supercelulares, con reportaje real incluido de los compañeros de Meteored:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-10.html#post9093998

Nociones de los Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala:
http://www.divulgameteo.es/uploads/SCMs.pdf

Archivo con imágenes de satélite desde 1974 en adelante:
GIBBS ISCCP B1 Browse System

Estudio climático del Instituto Geológico Nacional:
España a Través de los Mapas

Atlas Climático Ibérico, elaborado conjuntamente por las agencias meteorológicas española y portuguesa:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf


----------



## Zawer74 (13 Abr 2013)

Espero que eso de aguas mil sea mentira, o un equivoco....que yo ya necesito "una poca de Calo"


EDITO
Gracias a los que haceis posible el hilo. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## burbujeado (13 Abr 2013)

muy buena información..

de momento parece que la primavera ha llegado a lo grande... isos +15 a + 20 durante más de una semana y los 30º serán normal en muchos sitios


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Abr 2013)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Espero que eso de aguas mil sea mentira, o un equivoco....que yo ya necesito "una poca de Calo"
> 
> 
> EDITO
> Gracias a los que haceis posible el hilo. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Hombre, lo de aguas mil es verdad; la mayoría de los meses de abril suelen ser así durante buena parte de los días de dicho mes.
Eso sí, tras los dos últimos meses tan lluviosos, especialmente en la vertiente atlántica, lo que necesitamos es cielos despejados y que el sol pegue de lleno unos días, para secar el terreno y hacer descender un poquito el nivel de los ríos que se han desbordado.
La floración de los árboles frutales, el brote de las hojas y las labores agrícolas también van muy retrasadas, por la falta de insolación solar de los últimos dos meses.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 01:21 ----------




burbujeado dijo:


> muy buena información..
> 
> de momento parece que la primavera ha llegado a lo grande... isos +15 a + 20 durante más de una semana y los 30º serán normal en muchos sitios



Los 30º C muy justos los veo este fin de semana, y de superarse será por los pelos y solamente en muy poquitas zonas.
Los 25º C sí que van a ser pulverizados en muchos puntos de la mitad sur, del litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo, y también en algunas zonas del centro y del norte en menor medida. :


----------



## HATE (13 Abr 2013)

De los mejores hilos de burbuja. Ahora toca sol, me gustaria que en vez de 25ºC que dan por el centro fueran 18ºC, pero bueno asi es la primavera y una semana de sol siempre viene bien, esperemos que las lluvias vuelvan pronto.


----------



## SadButTrue (13 Abr 2013)

Buen hilo, muchas isobaras, anticiclones, borrascas, pero... y la marmota?


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Abr 2013)

HATE dijo:


> De los mejores hilos de burbuja. Ahora toca sol, me gustaria que en vez de 25ºC que dan por el centro fueran 18ºC, pero bueno asi es la primavera y una semana de sol siempre viene bien, esperemos que las lluvias vuelvan pronto.



Las lluvias deberían volver pronto. Lo de abril aguas mil no es tanto por la cantidad total de lluvia que cae en ese mes, sino que se refiere a que puede llover muchas veces en pocas cantidades, con tiempo cambiante, en plan por la mañana hace sol y por la tarde llueve un poco, hoy llueve y los dos días siguientes no, al tercero llueve otra vez...

El mes más lluvioso en cantidades absolutas es noviembre en el 80% de la superficie penínsular.
Las excepciones son:

Octubre lo es en casi todas las regiones mediterráneas por las gotas frías, salvo en Málaga y alrededores del Estrecho.

Diciembre, o incluso a veces enero, lo es en la franja litoral entre Lisboa y Málaga, por ser en esas fechas del principio del invierno cuando los frentes y borrascas atlánticos consiguen llegar más potentes tan al sur.

Mayo es el mes más lluvioso en bastantes zonas dentro del Sistema Ibérico y del valle del Ebro, porque la inestabilidad atlántica ni las gotas frías mediterráneas predominantes en otoño no suele dejar grandes cantidades de lluvia en el noreste peninsular, (los complicados relieves peninsulares van desgastando los frentes y borrascas que entran por el Atlántico y avanzan hacia el Mediterráneo).
Es entonces la actividad tormentosa típica de finales de primavera la que deja los mayores acumulados lluviosos del año por allí.

Por último, hay que hablar de la curiosa excepción del Pirineo de Girona, (y en menor medida y de forma menos clara en algunas zonas montañosas de la Ibérica turolense y del interior castellonense, que también son nidos habituales de tormentas veraniegas, y por tanto lugares donde en verano llueve bastante más que en el resto peninsular).
En el pirineo de Girona y en la mitad oriental del pirineo de Lleida la época más lluviosa del año es el verano, por la altísima actividad tormentosa que tienen por allí durante muchas tardes del verano. Tampoco es que sean unos veranos excesivamente lluviosos, sino más bien que el otoño y el invierno son bastante secos por allí.


Ya hablé de todo ello aquí, con mapa incluido:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-amantes-de-meteorologia-133.html#post7797814

---------- Post added 13-abr-2013 at 09:55 ----------




SadButTrue dijo:


> Buen hilo, muchas isobaras, anticiclones, borrascas, pero... y la marmota?



Esto hizo la marmota este año: La marmota Phil pronostica que el invierno terminar pronto | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


No obstante, muchas veces lo que sucede en Norteamerica no coincide con Europa, a veces allí tienen inviernos gélidos y aquí inviernos flojos y poco fríos, y viceversa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Abr 2013)

Hacía bastantes semanas que no teníamos un día así con tan pocas nubes:






Aún más tiempo hace que no se dan dos o tres días consecutivos con cielos despejados o casi despejados en casi toda la península. Creo que eso no sucede desde primeros de enero.

Por cierto, primer día de 2013 en el que me he puesto en manga corta, copn una máxima de 18.3º C que he registrado a las cinco de la tarde. :

Las diez máximas absolutas de hoy en la red Meteoclimatic han sido estas:

*Córdoba - Ciudad Jardín (Córdoba)	29,1º C.
Andújar (Jaén)	28,5º C.
Córdoba - Poniente (Córdoba) 28,2º C.
Alaró - Son Ribes (Mallorca)	28,1º C.
Sevilla - Barrio León (Sevilla)	27,8º C.
Tomares (Sevilla)	27,7º C.
Sevilla - Bami (Sevilla)	27,6º C.
Llubi - Son Rossinyol (Mallorca) 27,2º C.
Utrera (Sevilla)	27,2º C.
Arahal (Sevilla)	27,2º C.*

Parece que en las costas mediterráneas ha debido soplar brisa marina, que ha mantenido las temperaturas a raya. Igualmente, en las costas gallegas todavía se deja sentir el viento fresco del suroeste de largo recorrido atlántico, manteniendo también por allí el termómetro a raya:


----------



## MacGuyver (13 Abr 2013)

Se han visto multitud de chemtrails por el sur ¿qué ocurre?


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Abr 2013)

Mirad estas dos imágenes de hace un rato, el satélite meteosat y las temperaturas actuales en Europa.
Es curioso como las mayores temperaturas se están dando en la zona donde están las flechas rojas. Así suele ser muchas veces en estas entradas cálidas de aire cálido y estable de origen norteafricano.

La superficie del centro peninsular y el suroeste de Francia hacen de "puente" por donde viaja mejor el viento cálido desde África hacia el norte de Francia, mientras que en las proximidades del Atlántico y del Mediterráneo suelen soplar brisas marinas (flechas verdes) que no dejan que el termómetro suba tan bruscamente como en el interior peninsular y en el suroeste francés.
Con estas configuraciones, a veces pasa que hasta en París pueda hacer más calor que en el litoral catalán o levantino.

Por el Atlántico viene un frentecillo que avanza lentamente hacia la península, y que trae aire frío en altura. Esta tarde y al anochecer, ese aire frío que discurrirá por encima del calor asentado en los dos últimos días en el interior peninsular, podría dar lugar a que crezcan nubes de desarrollo vertical que deriven en tormentas eléctricas.
Veremos si finalmente suceden o no, y donde, porque muchas veces las tormentas son una lotería. Las zonas más favorables a verlas esta tarde deberían ser las zonas montañosas del oeste y del centro.













---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 15:39 ----------

Primer día en muchos meses, (desde octubre) en el que mi sensor llega a la barrera de los veinte grados, que se están marcando ahora mismo.
¡Y pensar que el sábado de la semana pasada registré una temperatura máxima de solo 4º C! :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Abr 2013)

Viendo el mapa de riesgo de precipitación de hoy, se ve donde Aemet piensa que puede haber algún riesgo de chubasco tormentoso, principalmente en esas zonas señaladas en verde en Castilla y León y que indican riesgo del 30% de que llueva un poquito, (medio litro por m2):







Esas probables tormentas seguramente nazcan en las montañas de Gredos, (sur de Ávila, noreste de Cáceres), y se dirijan impulsadas por los vientos predominantes hoy hacia las llanuras mesetarias del este de Valladolid, oeste de Segovia y sur de Burgos.


De hecho, en la captura fija de las 16:30 h del Sat24, ya se ve algún núcleo nuboso, posible incipiente germen de esas tormentas. Son esas manchas nubosas más blancas que he señalado con las flechas rojas.

Os preguntaréis que por qué son más blancas que otras nubes.
Es así porque las nubes de desarrollo vertical que dan lugar a las tormentas eléctricas suelen aparecer blancas y brillantes en el satélite, por alcanzar los topes de esas nubes mucha altitud, y por tener temperaturas muy frías en la parte superior de esas nubes tormentosas:







Por cierto, que en la zona occidental gallega seguramente llueva por nubes estratiformes del frente frío, es poco probable que sea por nubosidad de desarrollo vertical que derive en tormentas. Allí hoy no hay tanto calor en superficie como en el interior peninsular, y dicho calor acumulado en superficie, junto a la entrada de aire frío en altura y a las dosis adecuadas de viento y humedad en capas medias atmosféricas, es uno de los factores indispensables para que nazcan tormentas eléctricas de entidad.


----------



## HATE (14 Abr 2013)

Este fin de semana he estado en Zaragoza y como pegaba el sol, desde luego la cuidad tiene un clima que a mi no me gusta nada, poca lluvia, mucho viento pero en cambio tienes los pirineos cerca.


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Abr 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Este fin de semana he estado en Zaragoza y como pegaba el sol, desde luego la cuidad tiene un clima que a mi no me gusta nada, poca lluvia, mucho viento pero en cambio tienes los pirineos cerca.



Exacto, pero añadiría que tienen una cosa que a algunos nos resulta interesante, bastante actividad tormentosa en los cinco meses más cálidos del año.
Como puedes ver en primera página en el mapa de media anual de días de tormenta, y en el de precipitaciones medias anuales, no siempre coinciden las zonas más lluviosas con las de mayor número de tormentas eléctricas.
También puntualizar que el hecho de que un día haya tormenta eléctrica, no significa que necesariamente deba llover bastante. De hecho a veces se dan tormentas eléctricas secas que dejan muchos rayos, algunas rachas de viento moderado o fuerte en el momento álgido de la tormenta, pero ni una gota; otras veces si acaso dejan un breve y pasajero chubasco que moja ligeramente el suelo.

Otra cosa de la que "disfrutan" en Zaragoza, como en el resto de lugares del interior que están a la orilla de los principales ríos peninsulares, es la alta frecuencia de nieblas de irradiación invernales, y que muchas veces son persistentes durante varios días.
Entre principios de noviembre y principios de febrero es cuando suelen suceder esas nieblas, siempre y cuando haya un anticiclón potente encima o cerca de la península, junto a abundante humedad ambiental y vientos muy flojos.
También son capaces de dar lugar a vistosas cencelladas cuando coincide la niebla con temperaturas bajo cero.


----------



## INE (14 Abr 2013)

Hilo mítico de forero experto, pillo sitio.


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Abr 2013)

Comentan en el foro de Meteored que hay tormentas eléctricas y chubascos descargando en estos momentos en puntos de Valladolid, Burgos y Álava.

Aunque el frente frío original aún está en Galicia y avanzando lentamente hacia el este, en la parte alta de la atmósfera ya se ha colado algo de aire frío hacia el interior peninsular, y junto al calor cuasi-veraniego acumulado en superficie de estos dos últimos días han servido como mecanismo de disparo, para que las nubes cumulonimbos nazcan crezcan verticalmente y den lugar a esas tormentillas. 

También ha habido esta tarde algún chubasco en zonas montañosas de Almería y de Murcia, fruto de nubes residuales tormentosas venidas desde las montañas de la Cordillera del Atlas, en el norte de Marruecos y de Argelia, (montañas que a veces también generan tormentas eléctricas interesantes).
Esta inestabilidad del sureste no ha tenido nada que ver con las tormentas que ahora hay en puntos de la meseta norte y del Alto Ebro.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Abr 2013)

La masa de aire cálido de origen africano impulsada por el viento sur, que ayer dejaba temperaturas superiores a 25º C en muchos sitios de la península y de Francia, ahora mismo está dejándose sentir en Alemania.
Mientras, un poco más al norte, por el sur de Escandinavia, todavía tienen asentado bastante aire frío con temperaturas inferiores a 10º C.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Abr 2013)

Hoy están teniendo extensos bancos de niebla en la superficie marítima del Mediterráneo, concretamente entre Baleares y las costas de Ceuta. 
Es un fenómeno frecuente en abril, mayo, principios de junio en todas nuestras zonas marítimas próximas, siempre y cuando la península es invadida por aire cálido y seco africano.
En estos días de primeros calores serios de la temporada primaveral, la capa de aire que está encima de la superficie peninsular se calienta rápidamente, (hemos pasado de temperaturas invernales a veraniegas en unos diez días), mientras que la capa de aire que está justo encima del mar permanece aún fría, no se calienta tan rápido porque el agua del mar se calienta muy despacio en primavera y se enfría muy despacio en otoño.

El aire africano cálido que trae el viento sur pasa por encima del mar, y al contrastar con las aguas frías, crea una capa de nieblas y nubes bajas a poca altitud, a ras de superficie marina, que es la que vemos en la captura de las 14:30 h del satélite en modo visible. En cambio, el satélite en modo infrarrojo no detecta este tipo de nubes bajas y finas, como podéis ver en el correspondiente enlace del primer mensaje del hilo. Bueno, ahí va la captura del satélite visible con esas nieblas marinas. Las nubes al norte de la península son nubes medias y altas, no tienen que ver con este proceso:







---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 17:45 ----------

Más cosas.

Mañana y pasado mañana va a hacer bastante calorcillo de nuevo, debido a un acercamiento e intensificación en la potencia de la dorsal de aire cálido en altura africano, así como en la existencia en superficie de vientos del sureste.
Así lo muestra el siguiente mapa de temperaturas del GFS para mañana por la tarde. Os preguntaréis que como el aire africano y las temperaturas altas asociadas al mismo saltan de África a nuestra península y las temperaturas del aire a ras del Mediterráneo no suben bruscamente.
La explicación es que el mar y sus aguas aún frías tras el invierno, mantienen baja la temperatura en la capa de aire más baja de la atmósfera, por lo que ale aire cálido se ve obligado a viajar un poco más arriba.
Por ejemplo, si subiésemos a un helicóptero a unos 800 metros de altura sobre el mar, ahí si notaríamos el aire calido que salta de África hacia la península. Espero que entendáis el concepto, bueno, ahí va el mapa:








El viernes se inicia un cambio.
Se acercará una vaguada de aire frío en altura, que también se dejará sentir en superficie. Por ello, habrá tormentas eléctricas y algunos chubascos el viernes a partir de mediodía, principalmente en las zonas montañosas del cuadrante noreste peninsular, que viene a ser la zona peninsular más favorables a las mismas, como demuestra el mapa de frecuencia anual de tormentas que tengo en el segundo mensaje de este hilo.

Paso a currarme un par de mapas con flechas e indicaciones, para que se entienda mejor por qué estas vaguadas de aire frío en altura, en combinación con el calor intenso acumulado en superficie y las adecuadas dosis de viento y humedad en capas medias, son tan proclives a provocar tantas tormentas en el cuadrante noreste peninsular, y no tantas en el resto, (menos cuanto más al suroeste).

La vaguada de aire polar es una enorme masa de aire frío e inestable, que desciende algunas veces desde el Polo Norte hacia nuestras latitudes.
Tiene un eje en su parte central, que es la linea gris. Dicha vaguada avanza lentamente al este, como indica la flecha grande.

A la derecha de la vaguada está la parte delantera de la misma, donde el viento en altura viaja desde el suroeste hacia el noreste, como indican las flechas rojas. En ese sector hay buenas condiciones para que se produzcan ascensos del aire, y posteriormente se formen nubes de desarrollo vertical que derivan en tormentas eléctricas, siempre y cuando haya suficiente calor acumulado en superficie, (que sí debería ser el caso con el calorcito de estos días).

A la izquierda está la zona desfavorable, donde se produce todo lo contrario, descensos de aire frío hacia la superficie, y por tanto condiciones casi imposibles para que crezcan nubes tormentosas de desarrollo vertical.







Visto lo anterior, veamos ahora esta edición cutre que he hecho del mapa de tormentas anuales, con flechitas, de como se comportaría esa vaguada y su parte delantera favorable que nos afectará el viernes, con los principales relieves peninsulares que en estos casos actúan como nidos o "fábricas" de tormentas. Como en el anterior mapa, he dibujado el eje de la vaguada, sus flechas azules indicando la procedencia de los vientos en altura desfavorables para las tormentas, y con sus flechas rojas indicando hacia donde va el viento en altura en la zona favorable de la vaguada en cuestión.
He dibujado con trazas gruesas negras las principales cordilleras montañosas, con formas ovaladas negras los habituales nidos donde normalmente crecen las tormentas, y con flechas negras la dirección hacia la que avanzan las tormentas, (ayudadas lógicamente por los vientos en altura de la parte delantera de la vaguada).

Evidentemente, no siempre todas las vaguadas son iguales, y muchas veces nacen tormentas en otros sitios, como en los círculos azules. Eso sí, los vientos en altura favorables casi siempre soplan en esa dirección, por lo que las tormentas formadas viajarían hacia el noreste.
Otras veces, las menos, apenas hay viento en altura, por lo que puede darse el caso de que surjan, crezcan y mueran las tormentas en un mismo punto, sin apenas moverse del sitio, pero vaya, lo habitual es lo dibujado en el siguiente mapa, por lo que se entiende que las zonas montañosas del noreste son habitualmente en los meses cálidos de cada año las que más numero de tormentas eléctricas reciben. 
La recurrencia de estas situaciones varias veces al año en los cuatro o cinco meses más cálidos del año, es lo que da lugar a que el mapa de frecuencia anual de tormentas que tengo en el segundo mensaje del inicio del hilo, (y el cual he modificado en la siguiente explicación), sea así como es:








Para ir acabando, esta situación daría lugar a estas posibles cantidades de precipitación para el viernes a las dos de la tarde:






Mas adelante, a las dos de la madrugada del sábado, así estaría de entretenida estaría la cosa en el litoral y prelitoral valenciano y catalán:






Por último, tras las tormentas del viernes por la tarde y noche, pasaremos a una bajada apreciable de las temperaturas para el sábado y el domingo.

Si alguien tiene dudas que lo diga, y lo explico con otras palabras. :


----------



## eljos (16 Abr 2013)

Entro, saludo a mi hamijo over (y demás), digo que estoy harto del flujo de ponientes por el mediterraneo, que al revés de lo que pasa en toda la península aquí nos dejan sequedad y calor, y me voy.

PD: afortunadamente llevamos ya dos días en que ese flujo ha parado, y cuando empezais a pasar calor por ahí, a orillas del mediterraneo las brisas apenas nos dejan subir de 20º C. Ahora sí se está bien.

Saludos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Abr 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Entro, saludo a mi hamijo over (y demás), digo que estoy harto del flujo de ponientes por el mediterraneo, que al revés de lo que pasa en toda la península aquí nos dejan sequedad y calor, y me voy.
> 
> PD: afortunadamente llevamos ya dos días en que ese flujo ha parado, y cuando empezais a pasar calor por ahí, a orillas del mediterraneo las brisas apenas nos dejan subir de 20º C. Ahora sí se está bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Los sevillanos, córdobeses, y los que vivan en la costa vasca, ahora mismo deben estar envidiando las condiciones de temperatura agradable y suave que tú disfrutas. 
En todos esos lugares están rompiendo la barrera de los 30º C.

En la costa vasca con viento sur se achicharran, y en algunas ocasiones pueden alcanzar los valores que se alcanzan en el tramo medio del valle del Guadalquivir (la zona entre Lora del Río y Córdoba, lo que llaman la "sartén de Andalucía"), lo que pasa es que son pocos días al año en los que sufren esos calores bestiales en la costa oriental cantábrica y en el suroeste francés.
A la mínima que cambia la configuración atmosférica y gira la dirección del viento a otra dirección cualquiera que no sea sur, vuelven a la normalidad térmica en esas zonas norteñas y del suroeste francés, como de hecho va a pasar el viernes.

En la cuenca del Gualdalquivir los valores térmicos altos son más frecuentes durante los meses cálidos de la segunda mitad de la primavera, y sobre todo en pleno verano.

En Sevilla se pueden tirar durante la totalidad de los meses de junio, julio y agosto enteros con el 90% de los días con temperaturas máximas iguales o superiores a 35º C, y puede que la mitad de los días superen o se queden rozando los 40º C.
Además, lo mismo da que les llegue el viento del norte o del sur, y es que la posición tan meridional de Andalucía, el hecho de que apenas notan las entradas de aire frío que a veces en los meses cálidos se dejan sentir en el norte, junto a la casi inexistente nubosidad, da lugar a que en el valle del Guadalquivir pasen tanto calor de forma tan constante durante casi todos los días del verano. Es el lugar de la península en el que el fuerte calor golpea con más dureza día tras día sin apenas tregua en todo el verano.

En el prelitoral murciano, valenciano y catalán también os achicharráis en verano con vientos de poniente, y de forma más frecuente que en la costa vasca y cántabra con el viento sur.
En el litoral no tanto, porque muchas veces la brisa mediterránea gana la batalla al viento de poniente, aunque por otro lado la brisa conlleva aumento de la humedad ambiental y sensación de bochorno.
Cuantas veces habré leído en el seguimiento de Meteored a foreros valencianos que viven en la costa, decir que tras una mañana y mediodía con temperaturas de 40º C por el viento de poniente, a media tarde termina entrando la brisa y desplomándose el termómetro a los 30º C o aún más abajo.


----------



## eljos (17 Abr 2013)

Desde luego, agradable situación la que tenemos ahora, sí.

18.6º C ha sido la máxima de hoy en Valencia (Caravaca), que no es la primera línea de playa sino que está a unos 2km a través del asfalto.

Por ejemplo en Cullera (Dossel), que eso si que es línea de playa total, es la costa norte de Cullera, del faro hacia el norte, dónde las brisas llegan totalmente sin ninuna oposición, no han llegado hoy a 17º C, máxima de 16.9º C.

Sobre lo que dices del poniente, si el poniente es un poniente poniente, suele vencer a la brisa, y a veces si es más flojo, se da la situación de que a unos 15-20 km de la costa gana el poniente con temperaturas de 35º C para arriba, y de esos 15-20km hasta la costa apenas se llega a 30º C (28-29º C).

Otra cosa quería decir, se suele dar muy comúnmente la cifra redonda de 40º C para hablar de las temperaturas, a mí me da rabia que se hable tan alegremente así redondeando los grados. Los 40º C, en muchas partes de España, son algo totalmente excepcional, en Valencia se pueden dar 1 o 2 veces al año si hay algún poniente en los meses de más calor, pero también hay años en los que no se da ninguno (como en el 2012), no sé si el año pasado fue así. Que sí, que se entiende que cuando alguien habla de 40 es que hace mucho calor, y que pueden ser 37 o 38, pero si nos ponemos a dar cifras, seamos estrictos (es una manía mía).

Otro apunte, el poniente cuando más se sufre y más habla la gente de él es en verano, pero afortunadamente es cuando menos se da, ya que en verano lo que suele reinar es el tiempo anticiclónico, que o bien permite que las brisas marinas hagan su trabajo (año 2012), mientras se achicharran en el suroeste peninsular, o bien nos envía una dorsal sahariana que nos achicharra (año 2003), pero sin el viento de poniente que aún aumenta más las temperaturas por la costa mediterranea.

Cuando más se suele dar es cuando entran las borrascas y los frentes del atlántico, y esto suele pasar cuando la atmósfera se mueve, que suele ser en Otoño, Primavera, y a comienzos del invierno. Sin ir más lejos, gran parte del Mes de Marzo y Abril hemos sido azotados por los vientos terrales de poniente, elevando las temperaturas máximas cerca de los 30º C y sin dejar nada de lluvia, mientras en el resto de la península se hartaban de ver llover.



Saludos.


----------



## Raven Seldon (17 Abr 2013)

Ya es primavera en el Corte Ing... Digooo, en Inglaterra! Ya no nieva y empezamos a tener temperaturas decentes, entre 12 y 18 (ya sé que parece poco, pero cuando te acostumbras a este clima pues parece verano). Incluso sale el sol a ratos 

A ver cuánto dura, porque ya tuvimos un amago en Marzo y luego resultó que no.


----------



## JoseII (17 Abr 2013)

En Viena hemos celebrado la Pascua de resurección bajo nieve y temperaturas muy bajas desde que esta gente tiene registros...ahora empieza a despertar la primavera,..., pero creen que sera tormentosa


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Abr 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Desde luego, agradable situación la que tenemos ahora, sí.
> 
> 18.6º C ha sido la máxima de hoy en Valencia (Caravaca), que no es la primera línea de playa sino que está a unos 2km a través del asfalto.
> 
> ...



Cierto, los 40º C son una barrera muy difícil de alcanzar en nuestras latitudes. Por los motivos que comentaba en el mensaje anterior, es únicamente en el tramo medio del curso del valle del Guadalquivir donde hay cierta propensión a que se supere varias veces esa barrera cada verano.

Voy a hacer memoria, recordando lo que habitualmente han contado los foreros de Meteored en pasados veranos.
Otras zonas donde se registran de vez en cuando los 40º C, pero con bastante menor frecuencia que en horno que es el tramo medio del Guadalquivir, son las siguientes:

- Resto de la Depresion del Guadalquivir.

- Algunas zonas situadas a muy poquita altitud en los valles y afluentes del río Guadiana, (ciudades de Mérida y de Badajoz, y zonas vecinas portuguesas).

- Valle del río Tajo y sus afluentes en el tramo cacereño, (zona de Coria y de Plasencia, y zonas vecinas portuguesas), y en la zona noroccidental de la provincia toledana, (Talavera de La Reina).

- Tramo medio y medio-bajo del valle del Ebro, (Monegros, el tercio sur de la provincia de Lleida).

- Prelitoral y litoral de Cantabria y del País Vasco, y zonas vecinas del suroeste francés cuando sopla el viento del sur, (sucede pero aún en mucha menor medida en el litoral asturiano o gallego).

- Prelitoral y litoral de Murcia, Valencia y Cataluña, cuando sopla el poniente.

-Prelitoral y litoral mediterráneo andaluz, cuando sopla el viento del noroeste, (ellos lo denominan terral).

-Prelitoral y litoral atlántico andaluz y del Algarve portugués, cuando sopla viento del norte o del noreste, en especial en la costa de Huelva. Varias veces he leído en Meteored a un forero onubense, relatando como en pleno verano hay días en los que la brisa atlántica cesa a eso de las ocho de la tarde, empieza a soplar viento del norte y la temperatura se acerca o rebasa por los pelos los 40º C al atardecer. :8:

Otras zonas donde aun son menos frecuentes los 40, pero no excesivamente raros:

- Otras zonas de la ribera del Ebro.

- Algunas zonas de la meseta sur, como puede ser la ciudad de Toledo, el sur de la Comunidad de Madrid, (vegas de Aranjuez), zonas estas que tienen un poco menos de altitud que el resto de la meseta sur.

- Comarcas a poca altitud en algunos valles de la provincia de Orense.

- Zona portuguesa del valle del Duero, que tiene menos altitud que en la parte castellano leonesa del mismo.

Paramos de contar.
En el resto de la península son muy raros los 40º C, más que nada por la elevada altitud a la que está el resto del territorio.
Eso sí, los 30º C y los 35º C sí que se superan con cierta facilidad y frecuencia en casi todas las ciudades desde finales de junio hasta finales de agosto.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 18:05 ----------




JoseII dijo:


> En Viena hemos celebrado la Pascua de resurección bajo nieve y temperaturas muy bajas desde que esta gente tiene registros...ahora empieza a despertar la primavera,..., pero creen que sera tormentosa



Esa zona de Europa tiene mucha actividad tormentosa eléctrica en los meses cálidos.
Recuerdo en la Eurocopa de 2008 como algunas tardes caían buenos tormentones por allí.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 18:06 ----------




Raven Seldon dijo:


> Ya es primavera en el Corte Ing... Digooo, en Inglaterra! Ya no nieva y empezamos a tener temperaturas decentes, entre 12 y 18 (ya sé que parece poco, pero cuando te acostumbras a este clima pues parece verano). Incluso sale el sol a ratos
> 
> A ver cuánto dura, porque ya tuvimos un amago en Marzo y luego resultó que no.



Temperaturas más que suficientes como para que las inglesitas se pongan en bikini a tomar el sol tumbadas en los parques de sus barrios.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Abr 2013)

Poco han durado los 31º C que se marcaban a las tres de la tarde en la costa guipuzcoana. El viento sur ha sido reemplazado por el del noroeste, y el termómetro ha caído casi quince grados en pocos minutos. :8:

Por cierto, aquí en la estación meteorológica que yo tengo he superado por primera vez en 2013 la barrera de los 25º C, concretamente han sido 25.2º C.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Abr 2013)

Mucho contraste térmico hoy por aquí, respecto a las temperaturas de los tres últimos días.
Se puede decir que en el centro y norte peninsular se ha vuelto a los registros habituales que corresponden a estas fechas, y es que lo de estos últimos días era más propio de finales de junio que de mediados de abril.

La máxima de hoy en mi estación meteorológica ha sido de 14º C, mientras que ayer rozó casi los 24º C.

*Por cierto, que sigue quedando tags libres.*


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Abr 2013)

Pongo un enlace a dos artículos climáticos de la wikipedia de las ciudades de Boston y de Waco, por ser noticia esta semana:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston#Climate
Waco, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vettonio (21 Abr 2013)

"Nieve en la luna de octubre, siete lunas cubre"
Por aquí nevó en octubre en las montañas y espero que se repita en unos días.

Currada de hilo, Over. Enhorabuena.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Abr 2013)

vettonio dijo:


> "Nieve en la luna de octubre, siete lunas cubre"
> Por aquí nevó en octubre en las montañas y espero que se repita en unos días.
> 
> Currada de hilo, Over. Enhorabuena.



Veremos si se cumple, pero a corto plazo no se ve que coincidan grandes dosis de frío ni abundancia de precipitaciones como para que nuestras cordilleras montañosas se tiñan de blanco.

El único episodio inestable que se intuye a corto plazo es una intensificación de aire frío frente a las costas del sureste peninsular, además con vientos de levante en superficie, que dará lugar a lluvias generosas el miercoles por la tarde y el jueves en zonas del litoral mediterráneo.
Nada extraño por otra parte, pues en dicho litoral la primavera es la segunda estación más lluviosa, tras el otoño.

Aparte de ese episodio de lluvias, poco más que contar en el resto de la península e islas:

Las noches y madrugadas todavía son frescas. Las máximas a mediodía son agradables, pero no tan anormalmente cálidas como fueron a principios de semana.

En Canarias vuelven al régimen de vientos alisios. Ha llegado a su fin el episodio de vientos del este de origen africano, con polvo desértico en suspensión y temperaturas cercanas a 35 º C que han tenido hasta ayer.

Otra cosilla que vengo observando estos últimos días en el cielo:
Pese a que el pasado 11 de abril fue el último día en el que llovió apreciablemente, y a partir de entonces vino la subida de temperaturas y empezó a pegar el sol, en todos y cada uno de los días desde el 11 hasta hoy he podido divisar algunas nubes en el cielo en algún momento de esos días, por insignificantes e inofensivas que fueran esas nubes.

De hecho, aquí suelen ser abril y mayo los meses del año en los que es menos probable que existan días con cielos totalmente despejados en todo momento.
En meses de pleno invierno como enero, y en pleno verano, (julio y agosto), suelen darse más días despejados que en estas fechas primaverales.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Abr 2013)

Os traigo una nota informativa de la AEMET:


Información elaborada el 23 de abril de 2013.

Después de las temperaturas agradables de los días centrales de esta semana se prevé, a partir del viernes día 26, la entrada de una masa de aire frío por el norte peninsular que se extenderá durante el fin de semana al resto de la Península, con menor incidencia en el área mediterránea y Baleares. Es probable que esta situación se prolongue hasta los primeros días de la próxima semana. No se espera que afecte a Canarias.

Las temperaturas durante el sábado, el domingo y el lunes serán significativamente más bajas que las habituales para esta época del año. Las áreas más afectadas serán el norte y centro de la Península donde se espera que, en amplias zonas, las temperaturas máximas no superen los 10 ºC y las mínimas desciendan por debajo de 0 ºC. Las heladas serán más acusadas (-2 a -5 ºC) en el interior del área cantábrica, Castilla y León, Pirineos y área de los Sistemas Central e Ibérico.

Con respecto a las precipitaciones, el jueves 25 una borrasca mediterránea producirá lluvias localmente intensas en puntos del este peninsular y en Baleares, que se extenderán, con menor intensidad, durante los días siguientes al norte y centro de la Península. A partir del viernes la interacción de esta borrasca con la masa fría del norte dará lugar a un descenso notable de la cota de nieve, sobre todo en la mitad norte peninsular.

Es probable que las temperaturas comiencen a recuperarse lentamente a lo largo de la próxima semana.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Abr 2013)

He comentado en los hilos oficiales de la convocatoria del 25-A el tiempo que hará mañana en Madrid y en Barcelona, por ser esas dos las concentraciones más numerosas, y entiendo que mucha gente le puede interesar con detalle el tiempo que hará.

Enlazo directamente a esos dos mensajes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iento-25-a-asedia-congreso-2.html#post8879045

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iento-25-a-asedia-congreso-2.html#post8879111


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (24 Abr 2013)

En Valencia creo que iremos al asedio en barca...


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Abr 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> En Valencia creo que iremos al asedio en barca...



Paraguas sí, pero tanto como barca... ::
Muy mal tiene que estar el alcantarillado de tu ciudad para que no pueda evacuar los aproximadamente quince litros por metro cuadrado que se estima que caerán en toda la jornada de mañana jueves. 

El Tiempo: Valencia (València/Valencia) - Predicción por horas - Gráfica - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Abr 2013)

Como muestran los mapas del estado del cielo en estas horas, ya se va acercando por el Mediterráneo la perturbación de aire frío en altura, acompañada en capas bajas de la atmósfera por vientos de levante de largo recorrido marítimo, cargaditos de nubes y humedad:







Para el finde, lo que toca es bajada apreciable de las temperaturas, sobretodo al norte, precipitaciones algo más repartidas por casi toda la península, y riesgo de nevadas en cotas medias y altas, en zonas montañosas y sus proximidades.


----------



## Kata-crack (25 Abr 2013)

Aparco por aquí para leeros con calma 

Viene calentito el finde, ¿eeeh? Es una manera de hablar


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Abr 2013)

Kata-crack dijo:


> Aparco por aquí para leeros con calma
> 
> Viene calentito el finde, ¿eeeh? Es una manera de hablar



Pues sí, buenas dosis de lluvia, nieve y bajas temperaturas nos esperan para el finde y para principios de la semana que viene. 

Habrá que abrigarse correctamente, porque así con estos cambios térmicos bruscos es como vienen los constipados.

Yo espero ver nevar y cuajar aquí a los 1.230 metros de altura a los que me encuentro en esta parte del Sistema Central. No es habitual que suceda en estas fechas del año, pero tampoco es que sea raro; el 1 de mayo de 2003 fue la última vez en la que nevo con ganas en estas fechas de mediados de primavera, (cuajó unos diez centímetros).
Eso sí, recuerdo que paró de nevar, empezó a brillar el sol, y menos de dos horas se fundió toda la nieve, y es que el astro rey ya tiene mucha fuerza en estas fechas del año.

P.D. Sigue quedando hueco para que pongáis más tags.


----------



## Kata-crack (26 Abr 2013)

Parece que esta "invernada" ha dejado loco a más de uno... :XX:

[YOUTUBE]lU6XaD7nCvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Abr 2013)

Kata-crack dijo:


> Parece que esta "invernada" ha dejado loco a más de uno... :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lU6XaD7nCvg[/YOUTUBE]



Vamos, que las montañas asturianas tendrán un paquetón blanco asegurado en los próximos días, cosa aparte es ver cuantos centímetros de nieve se acumularán. 

¿Me ayudáis entre todos a llenar los tags libres con refranes meteorológicos interesantes?
Yo ya tengo el cupo completo, no puedo poner más. 
Refranes meteorologicos


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Abr 2013)

¡Vaya cambio!
Ayer a las siete de la tarde hacía por aquí una tarde agradable para pasear, con algunas nubes, y con temperaturas de 15º C con la que casi apetecía manga corta.
Ahora mismo mi termómetro marca cero grados, el cielo está totalmente cubierto, y ha caído una "cutrenevada" de dos centímetros. 8:


----------



## HATE (27 Abr 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Vaya cambio!
> Ayer a las siete de la tarde hacía por aquí una tarde agradable para pasear, con algunas nubes, y con temperaturas de 15º C con la que casi apetecía manga corta.
> Ahora mismo mi termómetro marca cero grados, el cielo está totalmente cubierto, y ha caído una cutrenevada de dos centímetros. 8:



Menos mal que ha cambiado porque al campo le hacia falta agua, que verlo verde es mu bonito.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Abr 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Menos mal que ha cambiado porque al campo le hacia falta agua, que verlo verde es mu bonito.



Mientras que lo que queda de primavera se comporte como una primavera típica, con días lluviosos y tormentosos de vez en cuando, el terreno seguirá recibiendo aporte hídrico como para que se mantenga la hierba verde.

Eso sí, como mayo y junio sean cálidos y muy secos, en cuatro días se seca todo, como pasó el año pasado.

Aquí donde resido, lo habitual es que la hierba aguante verde hasta el 15 ó 20 de junio. Lo más temprano que he visto secarse la hierba en primaveras secas ha sido a mediados de mayo, mientras que otros años, (los menos), ha habido meses de junio bastante más lluviosos que la media, con muchas días con tormentas y lluvias, en las que la hierba ha aguantado verdecita el mes de junio entero, casi hasta el 10 de julio.

Claro está, que también influye el hecho de que resido en una zona montañosa a bastante altitud, con temperaturas medias menores que en zonas llanas, y esas menores temperaturas ayudan a que el terreno no se seque tan rápido con los primeros calores fuertes de finales de mayo y de junio.

P.D. Se han largado todas las nubes y se ha quedado una mañana despejada, aunque la temperatura sigue siendo baja, de tres grados, y el vientecillo del norte que sopla es realmente frío y molesto.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Abr 2013)

Obviamente, lo dicho en el anterior mensaje se refiere a la mayor parte del interior peninsular, porque como todos sabéis, hay zonas del norte como el litoral vasco o asturiano donde casi nunca se seca la hierba, (nuestra conforera meteoloca Kata-crack debe ver verde desde su ventana casi siempre ).
En otras zonas como en el litoral y prelitoral del sureste peninsular, o en la zona más seca del valle del Ebro, la sequedad suele ser tan intensa que la mayor parte de los meses está el campo amarillento.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Abr 2013)

Impresiona ver la gran diferencia térmica que hay en estos instantes entre toda la fachada occidental europea, y las temperaturas que tienen en Europa oriental, donde se está dejando notar el tiempo estable anticiclónico.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Abr 2013)

Tenemos para hoy domingo alerta amarilla y naranja por acumulación de nieve en varias zonas. Ello no evita que pueda nevar también en otras zonas, pero los modelos meteorológicos pronostican que será en estas zonas donde debe nevar con mayor fuerza. Ojo en las carreteras.
Pocas veces a finales de abril o principios de mayo disfrutamos de situaciones así:


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Abr 2013)

Esto es lo que han marcado durante la pasada madrugada las diez estaciones con sello de calidad de la red Meteoclimatic en las que más ha bajado la temperatura mínima:

Refugi d'Amitges (Lleida) -8,2º C
Refugi J.M. Blanc (Lleida) -7,8º C
San Isidro Estación Esquí (Asturies) -4,9º C
Navarredonda de Gredos (Avila) -4,6º C
Griegos (Teruel) -4,4º C
Sta María del Condado (León) -4,4º C
Sopeña de Curueño (León) -3,3º C
Cantalojas (Guadalajara) -3,3º C
Zafrilla (Cuenca) -3,1º C
Palazuelos de Eresma (Segovia) -2,7º C

Mi sensor se ha quedado en -3.1º C de mínima, y en 5.1º C de máxima, que no está nada mal para estas fechas del año.
Algunos días en pleno diciembre y enero no se registran temperaturas tan bajas como las que hemos tenido hoy.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Abr 2013)

Así se me ha quedado el careto esta mañana al abrir la ventana, no me esperaba tanto: :8:

Está siendo la mayor nevada caída en estas fechas de finales de abril y primeros de mayo que yo recuerde desde hace muchos años.
Como dije el otro día, el 1 de mayo de 2003 recuerdo que aquí cayó una buena también, pero no fue ni la mitad de esta que está cayendo hoy.

Os dejo un par de fotos recién tomadas en los extensos pinares que rodean mi municipio:


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 May 2013)

Bueno, empezamos mayo por aquí con cielos casi cubiertos y con una temperatura ahora mismo de 8º C.
De la nevada del otro día ya no queda nada en el suelo, se ha derretido todo, todo.

En buena parte de la península, sobretodo en el centro y en el cuadrante noreste de la misma, suele ser un mes bastante lluvioso. Desde luego es el más lluvioso de la primavera, y en algunos sitios del noreste peninsular incluso es un mes igual o más lluvioso que los meses otoñales.

También los registros de datos y observaciones climáticas de Aemet dicen para mi zona y para buena parte del interior peninsular, que este es el mes del año en el que menos frecuentes son los días totalmente despejados.

No obstante, es un mes en que esos días de nubes y lluvias se alternan con otros días de buen tiempo, en los que podemos disfrutar de días casi veraniegos.
También ayuda que a partir de ahora oscurece bien tarde, hay más horas de luz diurna.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 May 2013)

Bueno, vamos dejando atrás el episodio frío de principios de semana, para dar paso a días térmicamente normales de estas fechas, sin agobios de calor, pero tampoco con las bajas temperaturas de los días pasados.

Durante los próximos tres días hay riesgo de que por las tardes crezcan nubes cumulonimbos de desarrollo vertical, que darán lugar a tormentas eléctricas en zonas montañosas del cuadrante sureste peninsular, principalmente en las cordilleras de Andalucía oriental, debido a que por allí aún persiste en altura algo de aire frío, hay elevada humedad ambiental en la atmósfera, y tampoco falta algo de calorcillo en las capas bajas de la misma, lo que viene a ser el cóctel adecuado para que crezcan y se desarrollen cada tarde las tormentas eléctricas.

Del lunes en adelante se nos acercará una dorsal de aire cálido y seco africano, por lo que parece que empezaremos la próxima semana con temperaturas cálidas.

Mientras vayamos teniendo variabilidad, alternando días lluviosos y frescos con días cálidos y secos vamos bien, dentro de lo que se considera una primavera típica para nuestras latitudes.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 May 2013)

Hoy han tenido un tornado en las llanuras italianas del valle del Pó, al norte de Italia, (en la zona de Módena, al sur de Milán).
Mirad como la base de la nube cumulonimbo tiene rotación:

[youtube]lyRDaSLPxws[/youtube]

La mayoría de los tornados suelen generarse en un tipo específico de tormenta, llamadas supercélula, que consiste en una gran nube de desarrollo vertical, (cumulonimbo), en la que siempre se generan unos patrones de dirección del viento y de ascenso y descenso de las masas de aire, tal que así:







No obstante, no todas las supercélulas necesariamente generan tornados, ni mucho menos, (en nuestro continente solo son algo frecuentes en algunas de las zonas que tienen mayores índices anuales de tormentas eléctricas, siendo muy raros en la mayor parte del resto del continente).


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2013)

Seguimos con días de buen tiempo, y sin excesivo calor.
Eso sí, la oscilación térmica entre el día y la noche está siendo muy elevada en este rinconcito montañoso del interior peninsular.
Mismamente, hoy de madrugada he tenido una mínima de 2º C, y una máxima a media tarde de 19º C.

Para mañana y el martes tendremos temperaturas similares o ligeramente superiores a las de hoy.
Desde el martes por la tarde hasta el jueves, con el paso de un frente veremos algunas lluvias y/o tormentas en el centro y en la mitad norte, principalmente en el noroeste serán más numerosas. Con ello también un descenso del termómetro.
Para el próximo finde, todo apunta a otra subida importante de las temperaturas, especialmente en el sur.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 May 2013)

¿Volveremos a tener temperaturas normales para la epoca del año antes de que llegue San Juan? Lo digo porque temperaturas de 24 grados en el cantabrico es propio de Junio coño!


----------



## eljos (5 May 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Volveremos a tener temperaturas normales para la epoca del año antes de que llegue San Juan? Lo digo porque temperaturas de 24 grados en el cantabrico es propio de Junio coño!



25 de mayo de 2012, 35 grados en Bilbao, me pilló allí.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Volveremos a tener temperaturas normales para la epoca del año antes de que llegue San Juan? Lo digo porque temperaturas de 24 grados en el cantabrico es propio de Junio coño!



Pues claro que las tendréis. Simplemente con que el viento os sople del norte, diréis adios a las temperaturas elevadas.
El miércoles y el jueves esta previsto que sople viento del norte en parte de la península, tras el paso del frentecillo que comentaba antes.

En el tercio norte peninsular, especialmente en el cantábrico oriental y en el Alto Ebro, la segunda mitad de la primavera, la totalidad del verano y el principio del otoño, se caracterizan por bastantes vaivenes en las temperaturas.
Si sopla viento sur os podéis asar y tener temperaturas dignas del sureño valle del Guadalquivir, a veces rozando o superando por los pelos los 40º C en el prelitoral vasco, pero eso pasa muy pocos días.
Y son más probables esos calores fuertes en el prelitoral vasco que en pleno litoral debido a que las refrescantes brisas se notan menos tierra adentro, (no son capaces de "vencer" al viento sur).
Con viento norte, que es mucho más habitual, tenéis las temperaturas a raya.

En el suroeste peninsular, y especialmente en el horno del valle del Guadalquivir, el fuerte calor está presente sin tregua desde primeros de junio hasta mediados de septiembre, y pueden superar los 35º C casi todos los días, sin influir demasiado de donde venga el viento.

Como ves, la diferencia es clara.
En la costa murciana, valenciana y catalana el comportamiento es similar al patrón térmico del litoral cantábrico, solo que el viento que hace disparar las temperaturas es el que viene del oeste, el llamado por ellos viento de poniente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 May 2013)

Desde el día 18 de abril no conseguía alcanzar los 20º C de temperatura.
Hoy he vuelto a alcanzar esa barrera, y eso que hay algunas nubes que evitan que suba el termómetro mucho más, al no dejar dichas nubes que llegue a la superficie toda la energía calorífica que conlleva la luz del sol.

He hecho una modificación en mi firma. La imagen animada que tenía a la derecha, (la del riesgo de lluvia en las próximas tres horas), llevaba varios días quedándose pillada, así que he puesto esta otra que podéis ver, y que marca los rayos caídos en las últimas tres horas en nuestro Viejo Continente.


----------



## martos (6 May 2013)

"los cambios de temperatura te resfrían".

¿es cierta esta famosa frase?


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 May 2013)

martos dijo:


> "los cambios de temperatura te resfrían".
> 
> ¿es cierta esta famosa frase?



Pues claro.
Prueba a darte un paseo a pleno sol en una tarde calurosa de pleno julio, y luego enciérrate en un local con el aire acondicionado a tope, ya verás el resfriado que te pillas. 8:


----------



## Arrigurriaga (6 May 2013)

Tengo una pregunta para nuestro meteorólogo:

¿Conoces este monte: Mont Aigoual - Wikipédia? Por lo visto, es el lugar más húmedo de Francia. ¿Cómo se explica que llueva más allí que en la costa atlántica?

Gracias


----------



## eljos (6 May 2013)

Yo no lo conocía, veo que está en el macizo central, no sabía que era el sitio más lluvioso de Francia, pensaría en algún sitio de los Alpes o Pirineos Atlánticos.

Pero es totalmente factible. Las nubes pasan por encima de toda la Francia atlántica dejando poco más que un orbayo, hasta que encuentran los primeros relieves importantes y se compartan y dejan algo más serio. Eso por una parte, por otra esa zona ya participa algo de la influencia mediterránea, lo que hace que le afecten borrascas generadas en el golfo de León o gotas frías que anegan con frecuencia el rosellon y zonas del sur. Y el tercer factor, las tormentas, esa zona tiene bastante continentalidad para que se produzcan fenómenos tormentosos, ayudados también por el relieve.

Supongo que over estará más o menos de acuerdo.


Edito: según ese artículo en 100 km se encuentra uno de los sitios más secos de Francia, la Camarga con menos de 500 mm (como Valencia), totalmente lógico, a la sombra pluviometrica del macizo central, Alpes y Pirineos.

Imaginaos la Camarga como si fuera la costa murciana-almeriense, y el Macizo central sería Sierra Nevada. Hay diferencias, ya que los frentes cuando llegan a Sierra Nevada ya han atravesado unas cuantas sierras en la mayoría de los casos, sobretodo la cantábrica y el central, que dejan secos los frentes y al llegar a SN, Cazorla, Alcaraz, etc se regeneran y aún dejan buena lluvia en esa zona. En Francia llegan vírgenes casi al macizo central.


Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## eljos (6 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Pues claro que las tendréis. Simplemente con que el viento os sople del norte, diréis adios a las temperaturas elevadas.
> El miércoles y el jueves esta previsto que sople viento del norte en parte de la península, tras el paso del frentecillo que comentaba antes.
> 
> En el tercio norte peninsular, especialmente en el cantábrico oriental y en el Alto Ebro, la segunda mitad de la primavera, la totalidad del verano y el principio del otoño, se caracterizan por bastantes vaivenes en las temperaturas.
> ...



Y ese viento tan odiado por aquí ya está llegando, hoy 23 grados, no parece mucho pero es que las brisas estaban manteniendo las temperaturas en los 20 raspados toda la primavera.

Esta semana se nos irán a 26 o 28.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 May 2013)

winded barley dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para nuestro meteorólogo:
> 
> ¿Conoces este monte: Mont Aigoual - Wikipédia? Por lo visto, es el lugar más húmedo de Francia. ¿Cómo se explica que llueva más allí que en la costa atlántica?
> 
> Gracias



No, no lo conozco ni he estado ahí, pero la explicación que ha dado Eljos es adecuada y lógica.
Los frentes y masas nubosas de inestabilidad que vienen por el Atlántico entran por las llanuras de Burdeos sin dejar grandes cantidades de lluvia, por no haber forzamiento orográfico, hasta que según avanzan hacia el este se encuentran con las cumbres del Macizo Central y se ven forzadas las nubes a soltar gran parte de la carga pluviométrica.

Además, en esas montañas del Macizo Central francés llueve más en los meses del verano que en los del invierno, porque tienen una elevada frecuencia de tormentas eléctricas que suelen venir acompañadas de buenas dosis de lluvia.
En el norte de Italia, en la cordillera alpina y en la depresión fluvial del río Pó (zona de Milán y Venecia), también tienen esa elevada frecuencia tormentosa estival, lo que conlleva un régimen de precipitaciones veraniegas superiores a las invernales.

En nuestra península eso solo ocurre en un muy pequeño rinconcito de ella, en el Pirineo de Girona, conocido por su elevada pluviometría veraniega por tormentas, (rasgo que comparte con el resto del Pirineo). La diferencia del Pirineo de Girona con el resto se debe a que en ese sector pirenaico oriental no llueve demasiado en invierno, (y de ahí que destaquen las lluvias veraniegas), mientras que en el resto del Pirineo las precipitaciones invernales igualan o superan a las veraniegas. Viene a ser lo mismo que ocurre en el caso del Macizo Central y del norte de Italia.

Eso sí, justo al sur de estas montañas francesas el clima cambia radicalmente porque empieza el ámbito climático mediterráneo, con sus típicos veranos secos, (zona de Marsella).

Me suena todo esto que he dicho porque hace tiempo vi unos climogramas franceses e italianos, a ver si mañana os pongo alguno, que ya es tarde y hay sueño. :

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 01:08 ----------




eljos dijo:


> Pero es totalmente factible. Las nubes pasan por encima de toda la Francia atlántica dejando poco más que un orbayo, hasta que encuentran los primeros relieves importantes y se compartan y dejan algo más serio.



Por cierto, aquí pasa algo parecido con la costa atlántica portuguesa y con las comarcas extremeñas respecto al Sistema Central, principalmente la vertiente sur de Gredos.
Si miramos en primera página del hilo el mapa de pluviometría, vemos que en pleno Sistema Central llueve bastante más que en el centro y sur de Portugal y que en las zonas llanas de Extremadura y de Toledo, pese a que los vientos dominantes que traen las masas generosas en lluvias suelen venir del oeste y del suroeste, entrando en la península por la costa de Lisboa o por el Golfo de Cádiz.

Eso sí, en el Sistema Central no sucede como en el Macizo Central francés; aquí no tenemos tanta frecuencia de tormentas y de lluvias veraniegas porque nos afecta de lleno el clima mediterráneo continentalizado típico del interior peninsular (que consiste en que hay como mínimo dos meses secos al año, julio y agosto), y además que en los meses otoñales, invernales y primaverales llueve bastante más que en verano, y en esos meses no veraniegos predominan las lluvias estratiformes sobre las de origen convectivo o tormentoso.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (7 May 2013)

Gracias a ambos. Lo supe porque me enteré de que el unico lugar de Francia donde hacen mayoritariamente queso de oveja en el Pais Vasco, pregunte que como es posible si dudo que el Macizo Central haya demasiadas vacas (al contrario que en las montanyas del norte de Espanya) dada su menor pluviometria (falta de pastos), y me respondieron que estoy equivocada y que dicho monte es el mas humedo del pais. Tendre que ir a visitar esa zona, pues no la conozco.

Sin embargo, visite hace pocos meses la costa murciana y almeriense y, en efecto es muy muy seca. No sabia que era debido a Sierra Nevada, que impide que lleguen las nubes y demas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2013)

¿que tiempo va a hacer este verano en españa? jracias


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 May 2013)

winded barley dijo:


> Gracias a ambos. Lo supe porque me enteré de que el unico lugar de Francia donde hacen mayoritariamente queso de oveja en el Pais Vasco, pregunte que como es posible si dudo que el Macizo Central haya demasiadas vacas (al contrario que en las montanyas del norte de Espanya) dada su menor pluviometria (falta de pastos), y me respondieron que estoy equivocada y que dicho monte es el mas humedo del pais. Tendre que ir a visitar esa zona, pues no la conozco.
> 
> Sin embargo, visite hace pocos meses la costa murciana y almeriense y, en efecto es muy muy seca. No sabia que era debido a Sierra Nevada, que impide que lleguen las nubes y demas.




Para comparar climáticamente la península ibérica con Francia yo me baso en lo siguiente:

El 80% de la superficie peninsular tiene clima mediterráneo costero o mediterráneo continentalizado, que se caracterizan ambos por tener como mínimo dos meses en verano que son muy secos, e incluso tres o cuatro meses en algunos puntos del centro y sur peninsular.

El 90 % de la superficie francesa está compuesto por cuatro climas, que tienen en común que en los veranos no hay nada de sequía intensa.
Tiene clima oceánico costero en toda su costa occidental, clima oceánico de transición en las llanuras del interior (Lille, París, Toulouse) y clima semicontinental en el Macizo Central, zona de Lyon y zona de Estrasburgo.
Alta montaña en las zonas más altas del Pirineo y de los Alpes.

Los dos primeros suelen tener la lluvia muy bien repartida todo el año, sin ningún mes que destaque por exceso de lluvias, ni ninguno que se pueda denominar poco lluvioso.
Si acaso en algunas zonas del sur y del oeste francés hay una disminución de las lluvias en el mes de julio, pero bastante leve, (caso de Burdeos, Toulouse, incluso en la parte sur del valle del Loira).
El semicontinental, como comentaba ayer, es bastante lluvioso todo el año, pero los inviernos no son lluviosos ni nivosos en exceso, mientras que en los tres meses veraniegos recogen bastante lluvia mediante la gran actividad tormentosa.
El de alta montaña tiene una distribución mensual de las lluvias similar al tipo semicontinental, aunque con menores temperaturas y con casi todas las precipitaciones en el largo invierno siendo en forma de nieve.

Por último, en el restante 10% de Francia tienen el clima mediterráneo costero con su época seca estival, aunque viendo climogramas no es una costa semidesértica como la murciana y la almeriense, sino más bien tienen un régimen pluviométrico similar al de Castellón o al de Valencia, (incluso la costa central catalana tiene algo más de pluviometría veraniega que la francesa, por la mayor actividad tormentosa que tienen en el litoral catalán).

En cuanto a las temperaturas, aquí no hay misterios: Francia tiene inviernos más fríos y veranos menos cálidos que la península ibérica, simplemente por estar más al norte, (más lejos del Ecuador), y por estar algo más cerca que nosotros de la mayor "fuente" de aire gélido de toda Eurasia, es decir, Rusia y Siberia.
Aún así, los 40º C no son demasiado raros en la mayor parte del país galo; de vez en cuando calienta pero bien, aunque sin llegar a los asfixiantes extremos del principal horno ibérico que tenemos a orillas del tramo medio del río Guadalquivir.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 16:02 ----------




Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿que tiempo va a hacer este verano en españa? jracias



Imposible saber el tiempo que va a hacer en todos y cada uno de los días que componen el verano.
Si a lo que te refieres es a saber si el próximo verano en conjunto será algo más cálido que la media, normal, o menos cálido que la media, hay organismos meteorólogicos que hacen previsiones a largo plazo, aunque yo no suelo creerlas mucho.

Prefiero ir viendo modelos e ir sabiendo que tiempo hará en los próximos cinco o diez días, ya que a corto plazo es más fácil acertar.


----------



## eljos (7 May 2013)

winded barley dijo:


> Gracias a ambos. Lo supe porque me enteré de que el unico lugar de Francia donde hacen mayoritariamente queso de oveja en el Pais Vasco, pregunte que como es posible si dudo que el Macizo Central haya demasiadas vacas (al contrario que en las montanyas del norte de Espanya) dada su menor pluviometria (falta de pastos), y me respondieron que estoy equivocada y que dicho monte es el mas humedo del pais. Tendre que ir a visitar esa zona, pues no la conozco.
> 
> Sin embargo, visite hace pocos meses la costa murciana y almeriense y, en efecto es muy muy seca. No sabia que era debido a Sierra Nevada, que impide que lleguen las nubes y demas.



Sierra Nevada y otras sierras, incluso las del norte de Alicante hacen que al sur de Alicante y Murcia no lleguen las lluvias del noreste que dejan en el norte de Alicante y sur de Valencia mucha lluvia.

De la mitad sur de alicante hasta Almería sólo llueve fuerte cuando las borrascas se sitúan muy al sur en el mediterráneo ( alboran), y eso es poco frecuente.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## eljos (7 May 2013)

Por cierto, como preveía, hoy máxima de 30 grados en Valencia, a las 21 teníamos 28 grados y aún poniente, a las 22 ya ha cambiado el viento y teníamos ya 24 grados.

Creo que mañana vencerán las brisas antes.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 May 2013)

Me ausento por cinco días. Voy a Barcelona por asuntos personales, y ya de paso disfrutaré del agradable clima del litoral catalán.
Me esperan allí temperaturas máximas de unos 20º C y mínimas de unos 14º C, cielos algo nubosos pero con pocas opciones de lluvia, genial.

Cualquier cosa que tengáis que comentar en estos días, no os cortéis y hacerlo, que el hilo no es solo mío.


----------



## eljos (9 May 2013)

Se acabó el poniente, hoy en Valencia tendríamos unos 22, muy agradables.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 May 2013)

Ya estoy de vuelta, tras una bonita estancia en la ciudad de Barcelona, de la que mañana os contaré como ha transcurrido meteorológicamente hablando.

Como acabo de ver que mi primera edición del hilo de la meteo la abrí el pasado 11 de mayo de 2012, he pensado que dedicaré el mensaje de hoy a "celebrar" el primer aniversario, y que mejor forma de hacerlo que con unas fotillos tal como estas:


----------



## Bocanegra (15 May 2013)

Overdrive, dejo esto por aquí y me voy.

Para el incansable hombre del tiempo de burbuja: 






































Saludos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 May 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Overdrive, dejo esto por aquí y me voy.
> 
> Para el incansable hombre del tiempo de burbuja:
> 
> ...



Esa imagen contiene los valores de temperaturas expresados en grados farenheit, muy usados en Norteamérica, pero claro, seguro que os estábais fijando en otras cosas. :baba:
Pues eso, feliz primer aniversario del hilo, y que cumplamos muchos más. :


----------



## Burton (16 May 2013)

La pregunta del millon cuando acabara el diluvio universal ? despues dicen que en España no llueve , y que los embalses estan bajos y tal , pues si llega a llover mas ya nadamos....


----------



## KawDjer (16 May 2013)

Burton dijo:


> La pregunta del millon cuando acabara el diluvio universal ? despues dicen que en España no llueve , y que los embalses estan bajos y tal , pues si llega a llover mas ya nadamos....



La pregunta está mal formulada, no sintácticamente sino por basarse en un absoluto sinsentido. 
No hay que ser meteorológo para darse cuenta de la variabilidad de un año respecto a otro, ni para saber que "el tiempo" es probabilidad que, para no aburrir en el informativo, se cambia el anunciar "79% de probabilidad de precipitaciones" por un "mañana va a llover". 
Lea más, señor Burton.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 May 2013)

Burton dijo:


> La pregunta del millon cuando acabara el diluvio universal ? despues dicen que en España no llueve , y que los embalses estan bajos y tal , pues si llega a llover mas ya nadamos....



Veamos:

Toda la franja desde el norte de Oporto hasta las Landas francesas (a mitad de camino de Irún y de Burdeos) es toda ella una zona muy lluviosa.
Ahí suelen recibir anualmente de media bastante más lluvia que la que suelen recibir en amplias zonas del centro y del norte de Francia, en amplias zonas del Benelux, Alemania, e incluso más que en las zonas orientales de Inglaterra, (Londres).
Todo esto es debido a que los vientos dominantes atlánticos que vienen bien cargados de inestabilidad, por el forzamiento orográfico que generan los macizos galaico-portugueses, toda la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Pirineos, las nubes se ven obligadas a descargar en esa zona casi toda la lluvia que transportan.
En cambio, en la enorme fachada atlántica europea apenas tienen montañas que creen forzamiento orográfico y que expriman las nubes, (salvo en la zona occidental de las dos islas que forman las Islas Británicas, en el extremo occidental de la península de la Bretaña francesa y en Noruega).


En el extremo contrario tenemos las tres únicas zonas de nuestro territorio que sí son claramente muy secas, incluso con tintes semiáridos.
Esas tres zonas son:
El litoral y prelitoral de Almería, Murcia y Alicante, la ribera del Ebro desde las Bárdenas Reales en el sur de Navarra hasta las llanuras fluviales del sur de Lleida, y las islas orientales canarias.
Dentro de estas zonas muy secas, destacan especialmente zonas de Almería como el Desierto de Tabernas y el Cabo de Gata, y también Lanzarote y Fuerteventura.

El resto de la península y de los archipiélagos se puede decir que pertenecen a lo que se llama la Iberia seca, pero tampoco son zonas excesivamente secas. Es más, muchas de esas zonas no se quedan demasiado alejadas de los registros medios anuales de lluvia que pueden tener en París o en Londres.

Incluso dentro de la España seca, también tenemos grandes diferencias pluviométricas entre sus zonas montañosas y las llanuras que las rodean, debido al forzamiento orográfico que ejercen dichas montañas.
Tenemos en la Iberia seca determinadas laderas y valles montañosos que reciben grandes cantidades de lluvia, caso de la ladera sur de la Sierra de Gredos debido a las nubes de origen atlántico, o de las serranías montañosas del sur de Valencia y del norte de Alicante debido a la inestabilidad de origen mediterráneo.

Luego está lo que bien comenta Kawdjer en el mensaje anterior: hay bastante variabilidad pluviométrica de un año a otro, o de una estación a otra.
Mismamente, el invierno y la primavera del año pasado fueron bastante secos, en cambio en lo que llevamos de 2013 estamos recibiendo bastante aporte de lluvias en casi todas las regiones. Está siendo una primavera típica, vaya, con grandes cambios térmicos de un día para otro, días cálidos y secos seguidos de días frescos y también lluviosos y/o tormentosos.

Además no hay que olvidar que mayo y la primera mitad de junio son épocas en las que suele llover bastante en gran parte de la península, especialmente en el cuadrante noreste de la misma (zona oriental de ambas mesetas, Sistema Ibérico, valle del Ebro), donde incluso hay años en los que mayo puede ser el mes más lluvioso del año, quedando por encima del mes más lluvioso del otoño, que es noviembre.

Un turista inglés que haya venido varias veces en verano a Benidorm (aterrizando en el aeropuerto de Alicante), y nunca haya visto otras zonas peninsulares, puede pensar erróneamente que toda la península es igual de seca, (así les pasa, que cuando les dicen que hay zonas del norte penisular que son hiperlluviosas, están que no se lo creen).
En cambio, un turista holandés que solo haya visitado varias veces la Costa Brava y ninguna otra parte peninsular más pensará que su lugar ideal de vacaciones no es una zona semiárida ni mucho menos, pese a los dos o tres meses muy secos típicos del verano dentro de nuestro ámbito climático mediterráneo.
Por cierto que la característica de que los meses cálidos del año sean a la vez los meses secos es una cualidad única de nuestro clima mediterráneo.
En el resto de climas del planeta la estación seca nunca coincide con el verano.
En el caso de los climas desérticos puros, como en el Sáhara, alguien puede pensar que estoy equivocado porque ahí también tienen veranos secos, y es cierto, peeeero el resto del año también es muy seco y casi nunca llueve.
En nuestros climas mediterráneos costeros y mediterráneos continentalizados de interior, el resto del año no suele ser seco.

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 18:45 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta, tras una bonita estancia en la ciudad de Barcelona, de la que mañana os contaré como ha transcurrido meteorológicamente hablando.



Vamos a ello:
En primer lugar, quiero destacar lo verde que está todo el trayecto, desde el centro de la península hasta la costa barcelonesa. 

Salí de aquí el pasado jueves por la tarde, y estuvo lloviendo a mares desde el límite entre Soria y Zaragoza en la A-2, hasta la ciudad de Lleida, y a partir de ahí nuboso sin lluvia.

En Barcelona predominaron durante el fin de semana los días con algo de nubosidad, aunque con buenos ratos de cielos despejados.
Destacar que el lunes fue un día casi despejado en la bella Ciudad Condal, saqué la ropa a tender por la mañana temprano y... en todo el puto día no se seco casi nada, increíble como se notaba la humedad ambiental marítima pese a estar el sol fuera.

El martes el día fue más gris, incluso llovió levemente al mediodía y por la tarde.

Ayer miércoles en el regreso, cielos cubiertos todo el trayecto, con lluvia intensa desde Calatayud hasta Alcalá de Henares.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 May 2013)

Tenemos en estos momentos menos temperatura en casi todas las ciudades ibéricas, (salvo en el mediterráneo andaluz y en Murcia), que en sitios tan norteños como Varsovia, Helsinki y Moscú.

Aunque lo habitual es que por allí tengan la mayor parte de los días temperaturas sensiblemente inferiores a las que solemos registrar por estos lares ibéricos, no siempre es así. En invierno prácticamente en todo momento están muy por debajo porque los inviernos en esa zona son muy duros, reciben buenas irrupciones frías de origen ártico y siberiano, los días son muy cortos, suelen tener nieve en el suelo todo o casi todo el invierno, cosa que provoca que la mayor parte de la energía calorífica que traen los rayos solares sea devuelta a la atmósfera (efecto albedo), y por tanto ayuda a que las capas bajas de la atmósfera se mantengan aún más frías que si no hubiese nieve permanente en el suelo.

En cambio, en primavera, verano u otoño, hay veces que nuestra península se ve afectada por aire frío, mientras que ellos disfrutan de tiempo seco anticiclónico con viento sur, cosa que hace que les suba bastante el termómetro, como sucede en estos instantes:


----------



## martos (16 May 2013)

Joder, qué interesante que es la meteorología.
En la costa valenciana, hay un gran cambio de temperatura entre las 15h y las 22h.
Casi que diría que hay unos 10 grados de diferencia.

¿en qué zona de España hay menos diferencia de temperatura entre esas horas?
¿en canarias?


----------



## yeustemain (16 May 2013)

porque cojones llueve tanto y hace tanto frío estamos casi e junio basta ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 May 2013)

yeustemain dijo:


> porque cojones llueve tanto y hace tanto frío estamos casi e junio basta ya!!!!!!!!!



porque hasta el 40 de mayo no te quites el sayo ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 May 2013)

martos dijo:


> Joder, qué interesante que es la meteorología.
> En la costa valenciana, hay un gran cambio de temperatura entre las 15h y las 22h.
> Casi que diría que hay unos 10 grados de diferencia.
> 
> ...



Es debido a que el eje de la vaguada polar de aire frío en altura se va desplazando lentamente hacia el este peninsular, y en superficie dicha vaguada se deja notar también, haciendo bajar la temperatura.
Hace dos días ese cambio térmico se notó en el oeste peninsular.

En cuanto a la pregunta, creo que está mal formulada.
Habitualmente es en Canarias donde con menos frecuencia se dan esos saltos bruscos de temperatura, debido a dos razones, a su clima subtropical y a su posición tan al sur, cosas ambas que evitan que lleguen con fuerza allí abajo las vaguadas y embolsamientos de aire frío típicos de las latitudes templadas y frías del planeta, aunque a veces sí pueden suceder.

Si te refieres en que lugares de la península ha habido menos descenso brusco en la temperatura *en ese intervalo de horas durante el día de hoy*, la respuesta sería en los dos tercios occidentales de la península, donde el frío y la inestabilidad ya llevan asentados dos días.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 00:10 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> porque hasta el 40 de mayo no te quites el sayo ::



Ya te digo, además que según las previsiones en los próximos cuatro o cinco días no debemos olvidarnos del paraguas, ya que seguiremos con una situación similar a la de hoy, con el aire frío polar prácticamente inmovil sobre la península.

No es que vaya a estar lloviendo durante los cuatro días a todas horas continuamente, pero sí que se esperan chubascos intermitentes, que ocasionalmente pueden ser intensos y acompañados de tormenta eléctrica y/o de granizo.
En estas fechas del año el sol ya tiene bastante fuerza, de manera que si entre la nubosidad se abren algunos claros en las horas centrales del día, el sol calienta rápidamente la capa baja de la atmósfera provocando ascensos bruscos de aire que den lugar al crecimiento vertical de nubes cumulonimbos que puedan derivar en tormentas eléctricas con chaparrones.

También se espera nieve en zonas montañosas, de hecho en estos dos últimos días ha vuelto a nevar con ganas en zonas altas del norte, sumando más espesor a las grandes nevadas caídas en este invierno tan generoso en el blanco elemento en todas nuestras grandes cordilleras.


----------



## Santon (17 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Tenemos en estos momentos menos temperatura en casi todas las ciudades ibéricas, (salvo en el mediterráneo andaluz y en Murcia), que en sitios tan norteños como Varsovia, Helsinki y Moscú.
> 
> Aunque lo habitual es que por allí tengan la mayor parte de los días temperaturas sensiblemente inferiores a las que solemos registrar por estos lares ibéricos, no siempre es así. En invierno prácticamente en todo momento están muy por debajo porque los inviernos en esa zona son muy duros, reciben buenas irrupciones frías de origen ártico y siberiano, los días son muy cortos, suelen tener nieve en el suelo todo o casi todo el invierno, cosa que provoca que la mayor parte de la energía calorífica que traen los rayos solares sea devuelta a la atmósfera (efecto albedo), y por tanto ayuda a que las capas bajas de la atmósfera se mantengan aún más frías que si no hubiese nieve permanente en el suelo.
> 
> En cambio, en primavera, verano u otoño, hay veces que nuestra península se ve afectada por aire frío, mientras que ellos disfrutan de tiempo seco anticiclónico con viento sur, cosa que hace que les suba bastante el termómetro, como sucede en estos instantes:




Joder!!! Pero si hace mas calor en Moscú que en Sevilla, que esta pasandoooooo....

Donde se ha ido mi querido anticiclon de las azores????

Imaginaros que un dia por lo que sea, se va para siempre el anticiclon, o se desplaza mas al norte o al sur...a la mierda el turismo, las playas y los veranos azules y calurosos!!!

:8::8:


----------



## eljos (17 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Un turista inglés que haya venido varias veces en verano a Benidorm (aterrizando en el aeropuerto de Alicante), y nunca haya visto otras zonas peninsulares, puede pensar erróneamente que toda la península es igual de seca, (así les pasa, que cuando les dicen que hay zonas del norte penisular que son hiperlluviosas, están que no se lo creen).
> En cambio, un turista holandés que solo haya visitado varias veces la Costa Brava y ninguna otra parte peninsular más pensará que su lugar ideal de vacaciones no es una zona semiárida ni mucho menos, pese a los dos o tres meses muy secos típicos del verano dentro de nuestro ámbito climático mediterráneo.
> Por cierto que la característica de que los meses cálidos del año sean a la vez los meses secos es una cualidad única de nuestro clima mediterráneo.
> En el resto de climas del planeta la estación seca nunca coincide con el verano.
> ...





Y no sólo eso,

un turista inglés que llegue en verano a Benidorm, ignorará toda su vida que apenas a 30 km de Benidorm hay sitios con una pluviometría anual bastante superior a Londres, si volviera en Octubre y se desplazara por ejemplo a La Vall d'Ebo y tuviera la "suerte" de vivir una gota fría, podría decir que por primera vez en su vida ha visto llover de verdad, 600mm caídos en tres días no lo verá en la vida en Londres, entre el norte de Alicante y el Sur de Valencia se han llegado a ver caer 1000mm de lluvia en 24 horas.

Lo más probable es ir a Londres en una fecha al azar y encontrarte lluvia, y venir al SE de España en otra fecha al azar y encontrarte sol, pero cómo tengas la suerte de venir en uno de esos días clave, sabrás lo que es llover.

Yo tenía un compañero en el instituto que vino de Galicia, y aunque en Valencia capital llueve menos que en esa zona del S de Valencia y N de Alicante, en alguna situación de gota fría me dijo que nunca había visto llover en Galicia de esa forma.

De la misma forma que yo no recuerdo haber visto llover en Valencia durante 15 días seguidos, aunque haya sido chirimiri.

Saludos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 May 2013)

Santon dijo:


> Joder!!! Pero si hace mas calor en Moscú que en Sevilla, que esta pasandoooooo....
> 
> Donde se ha ido mi querido anticiclon de las azores????
> 
> ...



No exageres hombre. 

Vuelvo a repetir que estos vaivenes meteorológicos son normales en estas fechas.
Abril, mayo y la primera mitad de junio *de siempre* se caracterizan por ser épocas bastante variables, en las que se alternan días cálidos que nos hacen sacar la ropa de verano del armario, con repentinas irrupciones inestables como la de estos días que vienen acompañadas de bajadas de temperaturas y/o chubascos irregulares que pueden ser intensos.

Comprueba tú mismo en el siguiente enlace como en gran parte de la península el mes de mayo es bastante lluvioso, y como decía ayer, suele ser el mes más lluvioso del año en el cuadrante noreste (zona oriental de ambas castillas, montañas del Sistema Ibérico, valle del Ebro):

Valores climatológicos normales - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


Y ya te digo yo que desde finales de junio hasta principios de septiembre durante cada verano sin falta, el anticiclón azoriano se colocará en su posición veraniega habitual, (al oeste de Galicia), y la influencia de dicho anticiclón sumado al ascenso de dorsales de aire cálido procedentes de la sartén del desierto norteafricano, traerá a nuestra península el habitual tiempo seco, cálido y soleado típico de casi todos los días del verano en nuestras latitudes.

Luego están lo mass mierda que siempre exageran cuando viene un episodio inestable de estos. La gente no parece tener memoria, pero si hacéis un esfuerzo mental y recordáis vuestro pasado, todos somos capaces de recordar como en otros tantos años por estas fechas se han alternado días cálidos y secos con días frescos y lluviosos.

No olvidemos que en casi toda la península hay dos estaciones lluviosas: Máximo principal en otoño, máximo secundario primaveral (salvo en el noreste donde la primavera supera ligeramente al otoño, como decía antes).

El invierno, (enero y febrero) no es una estación seca, pero tampoco es una estación demasiado lluviosa, (salvo en las zonas litorales y prelitorales del oeste y suroeste peninsular, desde Lisboa a Málaga, donde en los meses invernales el descenso del Jet Stream hace que allí lleguen bien los frentes atlánticos generosos en abundante lluvia).

Por último, la estación seca principal por antonomasia coincide con la época más cálida del año, en julio y en agosto, y si acaso en bastantes zonas del tercio sur junio y septiembre son también muy secos, mientras que en el centro y norte peninsular los meses de junio y de septiembre no son precisamente secos.
Unicamente hay un rinconcito en la península donde el verano es más lluvioso que el invierno, se trata del Pirineo catalán y zonas próximas del interior norte de Cataluña, donde los inviernos son poco generosos en precipitaciones, pero en cambio en verano hay frecuentes tormentas eléctricas bastantes días.
En la costa cantábrica y gallega, aunque julio y agosto son los meses menos lluviosos del año, las cantidades que suele llover en esos meses son muy elevadas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> No olvidemos que en casi toda la península hay dos estaciones lluviosas: Máximo principal en otoño, máximo secundario primaveral (salvo en el noreste donde la primavera supera ligeramente al otoño, como decía antes).
> 
> El invierno, (enero y febrero) no es una estación seca, pero tampoco es una estación demasiado lluviosa, (salvo en las zonas litorales y prelitorales del oeste y suroeste peninsular, desde Lisboa a Málaga, donde en los meses invernales el descenso del Jet Stream hace que allí lleguen bien los frentes atlánticos generosos en abundante lluvia).
> 
> Por último, la estación seca principal por antonomasia coincide con la época más cálida del año, en julio y en agosto, y si acaso en bastantes zonas del tercio sur junio y septiembre son también muy secos, mientras que en el centro y norte peninsular los meses de junio y de septiembre no son precisamente secos.




Por cierto, esta forma de la distribución de las distribuciones a lo largo de las estaciones, es una cualidad única que aparece en la mayor parte de nuestra península y en el litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo francés más próximo a España, (litoral del Golfo de León).

En las restantes zonas del ámbito climático mediterráneo, (esto es, en el litoral mediterráneo europeo y africano) las lluvias están mas concentradas en los meses fríos del año, entre noviembre y febrero, mientras que en la primavera las precipitaciones van descendiendo paulatinamente según se avanza hacia el verano, y aumentando poco a poco mes a mes según nos acercamos al invierno.
En la costas suroccidentales peninsulares, desde Lisboa hasta Málaga, también la distribución de las precipitaciones es paulatina en primavera y en otoño, sin existir esos dobles máximos pluviométricos otoñales y primaverales que aparecen en el resto peninsular.


Si miramos a fondo las variables climáticas, incluso dentro de un mismo clima como el mediterráneo podemos encontrar pequeñas diferencias entre unas zonas y otras.

Dos climogramas como muestra:













---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 18:05 ----------

Hoy, al igual que durante los dos últimos días, en el interior peninsular volvemos a destacar por tener bajas temperaturas, mientras que en gran parte de Europa oriental y septentrional deben andar a estas horas en manga corta, y en pleno Sáhara deben andar escondidos a la sombra de las palmeras en los oasis aguantando la calorina como buenamente puedan.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 May 2013)

Bonita manera de nevar durante los últimos cuarenta minutos por aquí, aunque no ha llegado a cuajar porque ha nevado con temperatura positiva de unos dos grados.
Ha sido la segunda nevada de hoy, puesto que esta madrugada ha amanecido el suelo levemente nevado, con un centímetro de espesor.
Hacía unos cuantos años que no veía nevar en estas fechas de mediados de mayo; en cualquier caso bienvenido sea, porque tendremos más aporte hídrico y más humedad en el terreno para afrontar el estiaje veraniego. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 May 2013)

Mi estación posando hace diez minutos en un panorama muy poco frecuente en estas fechas de mediados de mayo, con dos grados de temperatura nada más:


----------



## HUSH (18 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Mi estación posando hace diez minutos en un panorama muy poco frecuente en estas fechas de mediados de mayo, con dos grados de temperatura nada más:



Por donde andas?

Editerdón, ya lo he visto en tu perfil.


----------



## Satori (18 May 2013)

Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : Unusually cold spring in Europe and the Southeast U.S. due to the Arctic Oscillation | Weather Underground


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 May 2013)

El potente embolsamiento de aire frío situado sobre el suroeste de Europa sigue haciendo de las suyas.
La jornada del pasado viernes 17 de mayo de 2013, Madrid fue la capital con temperatura máxima más fría de entre todas las capitales de todos los países del mundo.
El record tiene mérito, porque hemos registrado el viernes temperaturas inferiores a las de todas las capitales de países de la zona templada del hemisferio sur (Argentina, Chile, Sudáfrica, Australia, Nueva Zelanda), lugares que ahora están en otoño camino del invierno austral.

Madrid, la capital ms fra del planeta - ABC.es

Cito aquí estos datos de temperaturas por todo el mundo referentes al viernes, recopilados por el forero de Meteored Vigorro:



> Madrid 9'2º
> 
> Londres sobre 12'5
> 
> ...



¿Puede llegar a ser Madrid la capital más fría del planeta durante un dia?


----------



## HATE (19 May 2013)

En esta pagina se puede ver como esta la sierra de guadarrama a 19 de mayo.

CONDICIONES ESQUI DE TRAVESIA SISTEMA CENTRAL. GREDOS Y GUADARRAMA

Yo creo que nos lo merecemos despues del aburrimiento meteorologico del año pasado, ya vendra el calor.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 May 2013)

HATE dijo:


> En esta pagina se puede ver como esta la sierra de guadarrama a 19 de mayo.
> 
> CONDICIONES ESQUI DE TRAVESIA SISTEMA CENTRAL. GREDOS Y GUADARRAMA
> 
> Yo creo que nos lo merecemos despues del aburrimiento meteorologico del año pasado, ya vendra el calor.



El episodio inestable de estos cinco últimos días está siendo interesante, pero es demasiado frío para estas fechas y puede perjudicar a la vegetación y a las cosechas. Para ver nevar prefiero que suceda cuando corresponde, en los meses de pleno invierno, ya que con las menores temperaturas y con la menor incidencia de luz solar por ser los días más cortos y por estar el sol más bajo en el horizonte, aguanta la nieve muchísimo más tiempo sin derretirse.
Cuando sucedan tres o cuatro días con cielos totalmente despejados, casi toda esa nieve que hay ahora en las montañas se habrá fundido en un pis pas.

Para estas fechas prefiero que suceda como pasó el pasado martes, inestabilidad y frío en altura coincidiendo con calor suficiente en superficie, para ver potentes y numerosas tormentas eléctricas, tormentas que por cierto me perdí por estar de viaje en Barcelona.

Todo esto me perdí el martes, todo este festival eléctrico por amplias zonas de la península, incluida mi zona de residencia habitual.


----------



## Zapruder (20 May 2013)

winded barley dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para nuestro meteorólogo:
> 
> ¿Conoces este monte: Mont Aigoual - Wikipédia? Por lo visto, es el lugar más húmedo de Francia. ¿Cómo se explica que llueva más allí que en la costa atlántica?
> 
> Gracias



El el departamento de Pyrenees Atlantiques la estación de Meteofrance en Chalets de Iraty (muy cerca de la frontera con Navarra) tiene una media anual en lo que llevamos de siglo de 2008,4 l/m2. No sé el normalizado 1971-2000 pero supongo que debe rondar los 2200 l/m2 así que superaría a Mont Aigoual. En la zona alpina también debe haber estaciones con mayor pluviometría anual.

Un saludo


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 May 2013)

Zapruder dijo:


> El el departamento de Pyrenees Atlantiques la estación de Meteofrance en Chalets de Iraty (muy cerca de la frontera con Navarra) tiene una media anual en lo que llevamos de siglo de 2008,4 l/m2. No sé el normalizado 1971-2000 pero supongo que debe rondar los 2200 l/m2 así que superaría a Mont Aigoual. En la zona alpina también debe haber estaciones con mayor pluviometría anual.
> 
> Un saludo



Es curioso, pero es justamente la costa vasco-francesa y las estribaciones mas occidentales de la cara norte del Pirineo una de las zonas más lluviosas de toda Francia.
Según se avanza desde el País Vasco francés hacia Burdeos y hacia el valle del Loira, las precipitaciones anuales cada vez son menores.
Aunque por otro lado compensa que al norte de Burdeos la disminución estival de las precipitaciones por efecto de la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón de las Azores es muy pequeña, mientras que al sur de Burdeos los meses de julio y agosto son algo claramente menos lluviosos que el resto, (sin llegar a ser secos como en la Iberia seca).

El efecto orográfico del Pirineo hace que las nubes sufran forzamiento orográfico y se vean obligadas a soltar gran parte de la lluvia que transportan justo allí.
También hay una situación sinóptica, aparentemente inofensiva, que produce buen tiempo en casi toda la península y en la costa occidental francesa, y por el contrario mal tiempo y abundantes lluvias en el Cantábrico más oriental español y en el tramo costero al sur de Burdeos, donde con esa configuración atmosférica llueve bastante:
Dicha situación es que haya un anticiclón cerca de Galicia. Todos los anticiclones situados en el hemisferio norte hacen que el viento rote alrededor de ellos en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, por lo que en el Cantábrico soplaría viento procedente del noroeste, bien cargado de humedad por su recorrido marítimo, y toda esa inestabilidad se termina estampando en todo ese sector vasco y en sus inmediaciones.
A este fenómeno lo llamamos en el foro de Meteored como "noroestes anticiclónicos".


En la costa mediterránea francesa también pasa algo similar respecto a la española, y es que aunque dichas costas no son lugares excesivamente lluviosos, (son más bien lugares secos donde las cantidades son claramente inferiores a 1.000 mm anuales, como corresponde con cualquier clima mediterráneo costero típico), sí es verdad que la costa norte barcelonesa (de Mataró hacia el norte) y casi toda la costa de Girona (salvo el Cabo de Creus que es más seco), son todas ellas zonas costeras donde llueve más que en la costa de la Cataluña francesa.

Si subimos por toda la costa atlántica desde Cádiz hacia La Coruña, va lloviendo cada vez más cuanto más al norte, (lo mismo ocurre desde Alicante hasta la costa central gerundense), mientras que es llamativo ver que en Francia suele llover más al sur de Burdeos que al norte.

En cuanto a lo del Mont Aigoual:
Sin haber mirado exhaustivamente la red en busca de datos pluviométricos del Macizo Central francés, parece que ese monte es la excepción dentro de dicho Macizo Central, puesto que dicho macizo en conjunto no parece ser un lugar hiperlluvioso como lo es todo el Pirineo occidental francés, mas que nada por que en dicho macizo no hay alta montaña como en los Pirineos.

En los Alpes no creo que haya lugares más lluviosos que en el Pirineo occidental, además de que están lejos del Atlántico y peor expuestos que los Pirineos respecto a los vientos dominantes que traen la lluvia a gran parte de Europa, (los vientos del oeste y suroeste).
Además de que en toda la cordillera alpina y en sus inmediaciones, suele precipitar más en los meses veraniegos que en los invernales, ya que tienen elevada actividad tormentosa convectiva en los meses cálidos del año, como corresponde con los climas semicontinentales del centro de Europa, (Suiza, Austria, este de Francia, norte de Italia, sur de Alemania...).

Mapa de precipitaciones medias anuales de nuestros vecinos del norte:


----------



## HATE (20 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero es justamente la costa vasco-francesa y las estribaciones mas occidentales de la cara norte del Pirineo una de las zonas más lluviosas de toda Francia.
> Según se avanza desde el País Vasco francés hacia Burdeos y hacia el valle del Loira, las precipitaciones anuales cada vez son menores.
> Aunque por otro lado compensa que al norte de Burdeos la disminución estival de las precipitaciones por efecto de la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón de las Azores es muy pequeña, mientras que al sur de Burdeos los meses de julio y agosto son algo claramente menos lluviosos que el resto, (sin llegar a ser secos como en la Iberia seca).
> 
> ...





Las precipitaciones del pirineo occidental las sufro yo todos los años cuando voy en verano, pocas veces he visto mas de 3 dias despejado.

Llama la atencion las cuantiosas precipitaciones que se registran en las montañas del jura, que son modestas en cuanto a altura.


----------



## eljos (20 May 2013)

Zapruder dijo:


> El el departamento de Pyrenees Atlantiques la estación de Meteofrance en Chalets de Iraty (muy cerca de la frontera con Navarra) tiene una media anual en lo que llevamos de siglo de 2008,4 l/m2. No sé el normalizado 1971-2000 pero supongo que debe rondar los 2200 l/m2 así que superaría a Mont Aigoual. En la zona alpina también debe haber estaciones con mayor pluviometría anual.
> 
> Un saludo



Fornelos de Montes (po), igueldo (ss) y hasta Grazalema (Ca) superan al Mont Aigual, creo que Fornelos se acerca a 3000mm de lluvia anual.

enviado sin acentos, no se ponerlos con esto.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 May 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Las precipitaciones del pirineo occidental las sufro yo todos los años cuando voy en verano, pocas veces he visto mas de 3 dias despejado.



¿Veraneas en el Pirineo occidental francés o en el español?
En cualquier caso, esa zona tiene un clima muy interesante en verano, bajo mi punto de vista. 

Supongo que te refieres a que ahí es difícil ver más de tres días consecutivos con el cielo despejado. Sucede por lo que comentaba antes, porque la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón de las Azores inmovil durante días y días al oeste de Galicia, provoca que muchas veces los vientos procedentes del noroeste lleguen bien cargados de nubes a la costa vasco-española, vasco-francesa y Pirineos occidentales, encargándose los relieves occidentales pirenaicos de retener esas nubes y exprimirles la carga pluviométrica que puedan traer.

A lo largo de todo el tramo costero entre Oporto y Burdeos, (o incluso hasta algo más arriba, hasta La Rochelle), zona toda ella que tiene clima oceánico costero con ligera disminución de las precipitaciones en julio y agosto, sucede que en los meses del verano la costa vasca es donde más inestabilidad suele haber, mientras que en el resto de todo ese tramo costero los episodios inestables son algo menos frecuentes.
Los veranos son algo menos lluviosos y hay más probabilidades de días despejados en julio en Galicia o en Burdeos que en la costa vasca.
También influye que en la costa vasca y en el Pirineo occidental se comen muchas tormentas eléctricas primaverales y veraniegas procedentes del interior de la península, como bien indica el mapa de tormentas eléctricas anuales que tengo en el segundo mensaje de primera página.
En la costa más oriental de Guipuzcoa, (Hondarribia, Irún), andan cerca de los 100 mm anuales de media en el mes más "seco" del año, que es julio, valor que no se suele alcanzar en ese mes si vamos más al norte, a la zona de Burdeos, ni tampoco al oeste en la costa vizcaina, cántabra, asturiana o gallega.

A finales de otoño y en invierno, en cambio, en toda esa zona litoral desde Oporto a Burdeos el tiempo es muy similar: Nubes y más nubes, vientos del oeste, lluvia y más lluvia.

Hablando de las temperaturas, con viento sur en la costa vasca y en el suroeste francés se asan. En teoría con viento del este o sureste se asan también en la costa gallega, pero esa situación no aparece de forma tan frecuente como lo hace el viento sur en la costa vasca.
Es decir, la costa vasca es más proclive a cambios bruscos calor-fresco según soplen vientos del sur o no, mientras que en la costa gallega hay menos vaivenes térmicos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 23:06 ----------




eljos dijo:


> Fornelos de Montes (po), igueldo (ss) y hasta Grazalema (Ca) superan al Mont Aigual, creo que Fornelos se acerca a 3000mm de lluvia anual.
> 
> enviado sin acentos, no se ponerlos con esto.



Y eso que nos penaliza que tenemos estación seca con dos o tres meses en verano en los que llueve menos o casi nada, cosa que en el centro de Francia no pasa, (por allí tienen precipitaciones constantes todos los meses).
Por eso mismo el dato de Grazalema creo que es el más espectacular de esos que nombras, porque allí por Cádiz tienen tres o incluso cuatro meses bastante secos, (en Pontevedra y en Guipuzcoa disminuye algo la precipitación en julio y en agosto, pero no se puede hablar de sequía) .
Imagínate que la península estuviese donde está Escocia, es decir, pudiendo recibir todo el año sin tregua montones de frentes y borrascas jugosas y cargaditas de lluvia. 
Casi seguro que en ese hipotético caso superaríamos los 5.000 mm anuales de media en esos puntos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 May 2013)

Impresionante y muy destructivo el tornado que han tenido ayer lunes en Oklahoma (EEUU),q ue ha causado cerca de un centenar de muertos, y se estima que podría haber registrado vientos de unos 320 km/h.

Hay videos muy impactantes, pero este tomado desde una avioneta en formato timelpase es brutal. Se ve como el tornado se hace potente en pocos segundos, y como al final se disuelve como un azucarillo. Obviamente el video está acelerado, fijaros como los vehículos van rapidísimos.

[youtube]AXz1_F88n14[/youtube]

[youtube]xTpceWd8UE4[/youtube]

Opinión de un meteorólogo de Aemet:
Oklahoma City, victima del "callejón de los tornados" - RTVE.es

El tornado de Oklahoma, que se ha cobrado la vida de casi un centenar de personas, se ha originado en el "callejón de los tornados", la zona de las grandes llanuras de EEUU donde confluyen a menudo masas de aire caliente y frío y que, en esta ocasión, tiene la peculiaridad de su gran diámetro: más de dos kilómetros cuando los "normales" son de cien metros.

Durante los meses de mayo, el callejón (Tornado Alley) -entre las Montañas Rocosas y los Montes Apalaches- registra con frecuencia el choque de una masa de aire húmeda y cálida procedente del Golfo de México y otra desde el norte, de carácter inestable, ha explicado a Efe el meteorólogo Alejandro Lomas.

El contraste entre ambas es el que desencadena fuertes tormentas, muy dinámicas e inestables, que se asocian a la aparición de los tornados, uno de los fenómenos atmosféricos más violentos de la Naturaleza y que en España no son frecuentes.

En dicha "confrontación" se producen unos "giros" de viento o torbellinos dentro de la masa de la tormenta, que pueden desembocar en una especie de "embudo", como el desagüe en una pila.

Los torbellinos puede que no tengan reflejo en la superficie, pero en otras ocasiones "tocan tierra" y se forma el tornado (clasificados en una escala de intensidad de F0 a F5). La intensidad del tornado de Oklahoma se situaría en F4, con vientos superiores a 300 kilómetros.

Según Lomas, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), es muy difícil medir la fuerza del viento porque cuando son muy intensos "no hay anemómetro que lo soporte", por lo que se analizan las imágenes en vídeo y se calcula la velocidad a la que giran los objetos. "En el caso de Oklahoma - ha añadido - se habla de hasta 400 kilómetros".

Lo sorprendente es su diámetro, superior a los dos kilómetros, cuando los tornados "normales" miden unos cien metros.
Avisos a la población

Estos fenómenos no se pueden predecir exactamente, pero sí se conoce que están asociados a las tormentas severas, por lo que "primero se analiza el área donde hay condiciones favorables para la formación de las tormentas severas y se hace un seguimiento minuto a minuto".

Se siguen por radar y por satélite, que cuando captan ciertas características -propias de un tornado- activan un sistema de avisos a la población.

En España, el tornado más grave ocurrió en 1886, que causó 47 muertos en Madrid, y cuya intensidad se calculó en un F3. No se dispone de registros de vientos de aquella época.

Hace alrededor de un mes, la AEMET ha estrenado un sistema en el que cualquier ciudadano puede informar de observaciones singulares. Se llama Sistema de Notificación de Observaciones Atmosféricas Singulares y es recomendable acompañar la información con una imagen. Después la Aemet lo valida.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 17:42 ----------

Los tornados suelen generarse en un determinado tipo de tormenta eléctrica, bajo unas condiciones determinadas y precisas de fuertes ascensos y descensos de corrientes de aire dentro de la nube, y dicha nube vista de perfil desde la distancia, con su tornado incluido, sería tal que así:







Afortunadamente en Europa son poco frecuentes, y los pocos que se producen son menos potentes que los que sufren en las llanuras centrales de EEUU durante los meses cálidos de todos los años.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 18:04 ----------

Más cosillas que he encontrado por la red, definiciones y modos de identificación visual de una tormenta tipo supercélula:


*Definición*

Considerando un criterio dinámico, el más ampliamente aceptado hasta el momento, la definición de supercélula postula que se trata de una “tormenta que posee un persistente y profundo mesociclón, constituyendo éste la parte principal de su corriente ascendente” (Browning 1964; Burgess 1977; Doswell, 1996). Un mesociclón se define como una región de vorticidad vertical con las siguientes características, a) anchura: de 3-10 km; b) altura: el mesociclón deberá extenderse en la vertical al menos sobre la mitad de la corriente ascendente (“updraft”), se puede decir que el mesociclón es una fracción en continua rotación de la corriente ascendente; c) forma: aproximadamente cilíndrica; d) duración: deberá persistir el tiempo necesario para que una parcela de aire pase de abajo hasta arriba a través de toda la corriente ascendente, aproximadamente 20’ (Doswell 2001); e) magnitudes: vorticidad de 10-2 seg-1, cizalladura azimutal > 7 km/seg, velocidad diferencial > 30 m/seg, (Donaldson 1970).

Considerando estas características, la definición de Supercélula puede matizarse algo más y diremos que se trata de “una tormenta que posee un profundo y persistente mesociclón dentro de la updraft, con un alto grado de correlación entre ambos” (Klemp 1987; Doswell and Burgess 1993; Brooks 1994), es decir, con una alta correlación entre la velocidad vertical de la “updraft” y la vorticidad vertical presente en el mesociclón, durante cierto período de tiempo. El resultado de ambas magnitudes es un giro helicoidal neto con sentido ascendente.

Esta correlación cinemática, única y exclusiva de las supercélulas respecto a los otros tipos de tormentas del espectro convectivo (multicélulas, squall-lines, SCM, etc.), las diferencia claramente, siendo la característica clave para su identificación. Aún así, se puede considerar un cierto espectro supercelular que distingue entre a) supercélulas de baja precipitación o LP (Bluestein and Parks 1983); b) clásicas, de precipitación moderada o CL (Browning 1964); c) de alta precipitación o HP (Moller et al. 1990); d) anticiclónicas (Fujita and Grandoso 1968); e) mini-supercélulas (Kennedy et. al 1993). Los tipos LP-CL-HP no deberán considerarse como compartimentos cerrados sino como un continuum dentro del espectro supercelular, pudiendo una misma tormenta pertenecer a varios tipos a lo largo de su ciclo de vida.



*Caracterización*

Se resumen a continuación las principales características de una supercélula:

- Poseen una única cuasi-estacionaria y sólida corriente ascendente principal (también llamada “updraft”), parte de la cual permanece en continua rotación (mesociclón). Esta “updraft” evoluciona separada (desacoplada) de la corriente descendente principal o corriente descendente del flanco delantero de la tormenta (también llamada FFD) y de la corriente descendente del flanco trasero de la tormenta (también llamada RFD). Entre las tres corrientes surge una retroalimentación que las mantiene activas e indivualizadas durante un largo período de tiempo, "cooperando" de forma que no se anulan entre ellas. Este "feedback" desaparece en la fase de colapso de la supercélula.

- Tienen un ciclo de vida grande, normalmente del orden de 2 a 3h. Bunkers 2005, propone “short-lived supercells” para supercélulas que duran < =2h, “moderate-lived supercells” para supercélulas con un ciclo de vida de 2 a a 4h, y “long-lived supercells” para supercélulas que permanecen en estado cuasi-estacionario por períodos de tiempo mayores a 4h, excepcionalmente hasta 8h (Markowski 2010). Una misma supercélula puede presentar varios mesociclones de forma cíclica (mesociclogénesis cíclica).

- El ciclo de vida de una supercélula típica de 2-3 h de duración constaría de las siguientes tres fases. 1- Fase inicial; coexisten updraft/mesociclón y FFD (1/2 hora). 2- Fase de madurez; coexisten updraft/mesociclón, FFD y RFD en retroalimentación y estado cuasi-estacionario (1 1/2 horas) . 3- Fase de colapso-oclusión, FFD y RFD formando una única downdraft (y en su caso, tornado) (1/2 hora).

- En respuesta a una sucesión de procesos y mecanismos dinámicos y termodinámicos similares, contienen una serie de elementos o componentes visuales comunes, que las caracteriza y diferencia claramente de otros tipos de tormentas (ver apartado específico).

- Presentan una serie de características radar comunes, con elevados niveles de reflectividad, máximos de reflectividad a altura elevada, altos gradientes de reflectividad en bajos niveles (WER), estructura en gancho en la horizontal y en la vertical (BWER), etc. (ver apartado específico).

- Se propagan de forma anómala, desviándose a la derecha (“right moving supercells”) del flujo medio principal si se trata de una supercélula ciclónica, o desviándose a la izquierda (“left moving supercells”) si se trata de una supercélula anticiclónica. Esta desviación varia normalmente entre 45º-90º, pudiendo excepcionalmente llegar a los 100º-120º. La desviación es mayor cuanto menos intensos son los vientos en niveles medios-altos.

- Se desarrollan en entornos que presentan una alta cizalladura vertical del viento (CIZ6 = 15-20 m/seg), una alta helicidad relativa a la tormenta (SRH = 100-150 m2/seg2) y una moderada o alta inestabilidad (CAPE > 1000-1500). Siempre que se den los forzamientos sinópticos y mesoescalares adecuados. Estos son valores medios climatológicos de EEUU. En España, por nuestra experiencia, con valores más discretos de todas las variables (CIZ6=10-15 m/seg; SRH=50-100 m2/seg2; CAPE>=500) también se forman supercélulas, incluso con valores muy bajos de CAPE.

- Son las tormentas más destructivas y peligrosas de todo el espectro convectivo. El 90% de las supercélulas producen “tiempo severo” (“several weahter”), es decir, granizo > 2 cm y/o vientos superiores a 100 km/h y/o tornado. Todos los reportes de granizo superiores a 5 cm de diámetro y todos los tornados de categoría EF4 o EF5 son asociados siempre a supercélulas (Markowski 2010). En EEUU, aproximadamente, solo un 20-25% de las supercélulas producen tornados, en España parece que este porcentaje es todavía menor. También son frecuentes las inundaciones relámpago “flash-flood” y una extrema frecuencia de rayos intranube, excediendo en ocasiones las 200 descargas/minuto (las supercélulas "rugen": ininterrumpido y delicado rumor de truenos). Presentan, además, un elevado nº de intensas descargas nube-tierra positivas con respecto a las descargas negativas.



*Identificación visual*

Desde un punto de vista exclusivamente visual una supercélula se caracteriza por poseer:

- Una base circular libre de precipitación (la base de la “updraft” en rotación o mesociclón), que se sitúa adyacente pero sin mezclarse, a la corriente descendente del flanco delantero de la tormenta o FFD. Esta base tiene un diámetro considerable, de entre 5 y 10 km, presentando a veces amenazantes rugosidades. En la fase de colapso de la supercélula esta base es horadada de arriba a abajo hasta desaparecer por completo (oclusión de la "updraft" por parte de la RFD).

- Una vez que se forma la FFD, de esta base circular suele colgar en su zona central otra pequeña base aun más baja llamada “wall cloud”; se trata de una nube en forma de muro, pared o pezuña de caballo, a veces en rotación, que se forma o alimenta del aire más húmedo y frío proveniente de la FFD, volviendo a ser “aspirado” éste por la “updraft” y condensando en nube a un nivel sensiblemente más bajo que el de la base circular. El “wall cloud” es la nube de la que pende el tornado en caso de que éste se produzca.

- Frecuentemente, la frontera entre la FFD y el “wall cloud” está ocupada por otra nube en forma de cola, llamada “tail cloud”. Esta nube, que en la mayoría de las ocasiones parece surgir del propio terreno (del suelo) tiene la particularidad de estar situada siempre en ua zona lateral del “wall cloud”, orientada por el flujo proveniente de la FFD en capas bajas, de tal manera que se sitúa cerca o apunta hacia la zona de precipitación principal (FFD); mientras que en el lado opuesto se situaría siempre, en caso de producirse, el tornado. Esta “tail-cloud” es la manifestación inequívoca de una alimentación de flujo secundaria con un suplemento extra de vorticidad “streamwise” (vorticidad horizontal de generación baroclina, Markowski 2013) y es una prueba patente de la retroalimentación común en las supercélulas, en este caso entre la FFD y el mesociclón.

- La alimentación de flujo en niveles bajos primaria, es decir, la vorticidad “streamwise” generada por la cizalladura vertical del viento en capas bajas, también llamada vorticidad “streamwise” de generación barotrópica (Markowski 2013), la delata una nube llamada “inflow cloud”, que suele observarse sobre todo en la fase inicial de la supercélula. Cuando la rotación del mesociclón se propaga a los niveles más bajos, el “wall cloud” también rota y se desarrolla en su zona superior una estructura circular conocida como “collar cloud”.

- En los momentos de colapso de la supercélula, la base circular inicial o base de la “updraft”/mesociclón, suele ser perforada progresivamente de arriba a abajo por la RFD, apareciendo el llamado “clear slot”, una zona de nube más clara, de tono verdoso o incluso de cielo despejado, como respuesta a la evaporación y disipación de la “updraft” por el aire seco descendente de la RFD proveniente de capas medias.

- En niveles medios, en el perímetro del mesociclón, pueden aparecer los “shelf cloud”, nubes en forma de cinturón o estantería con diferentes pisos o niveles. Estas formaciones nubosas ocurren en manifestación al ascenso forzado de aire estable de las capas bajas dentro del mesociclón, como respuesta a su vez al forzamiento dinámico de abajo a arriba inducido por la rotación en niveles medios. En algunos casos, estas nubes “shelf cloud” adoptan forma lenticular y muestran más claramente la rotación a la que están siendo sometidas. A veces, suele aparecer anexada al “shelf cloud” una nube llamada “beaver tail” o “cola de castor”, que no debe confundirse con la "tail-cloud", y que puede mostrar una considerable longitud. La "beaver tail" tiene su base a la misma altura que la base de la "updraft" (mismo nivel de condensación), y ésta es siempre más alta que la base del "wall-cloud"/"tail-cloud".

- En niveles altos, el yunque de la supercélula suele tener una textura bastante más densa que la de un Cumulonimbo típico y una tendencia a ocupar una zona más trasera o “retrasada”, a contracorriente del flujo en capas altas, que el de una tormenta convencional (“back-sheared anvil”). De este yunque masivo suelen pender “mammas” o “mammatus”, protuberancias colgantes que suelen ser particularmente densas y numerosas en este tipo de tormentas.

- En la zona superior de la tormenta, arriba del todo, y si nos encontramos a cierta distancia horizontal de la supercélula, se podrá apreciar el “overshooting top”, o torreón con apariencia de coliflor que sobresale entre 1 y 3 km por encima del yunque de la misma debido a la intensa corriente ascendente, capaz de perforar la estratosfera una considerable distancia vertical adicional.


----------



## eljos (21 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Impresionante y muy destructivo el tornado que han tenido ayer lunes en Oklahoma (EEUU),q ue ha causado cerca de un centenar de muertos, y se estima que podría haber registrado vientos de unos 320 km/h.
> 
> Hay videos muy impactantes, pero este tomado desde una avioneta en formato timelpase es brutal. Se ve como el tornado se hace potente en pocos segundos, y como al final se disuelve como un azucarillo. Obviamente el video está acelerado, fijaros como los vehículos van rapidísimos.
> 
> ...



Y un poco más arriba el calvus, que es esa boinilla que corona los cb más bestias.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 May 2013)

He buscado una foto, donde se ve una supercélula tal como un observador la vería en realidad desde la lejanía:







La parte más alta de la nube, el torreón que destaca por encima del "sombrero" ("overshooting top" y "anvil" respectivamente en terminología inglesa), puede a veces rebasar los quince kilómetros de altura.

Los expertos meteorológicos han establecido una regla por la cual dicho "overshooting top" debe permanecer sobresaliendo en la parte alta de la nube durante más de diez minutos para que una tormenta se considere severa y capaz de provocar rachas tormentosas superiores a 100 km/h, granizo de gran tamaño, y a veces tornados.

Lo digo porque como observador de tormentas que soy, muchas veces he visto como el torreón u "overshooting top" no aguanta ni dos minutos y desaparece. En estos casos, la tormenta no es lo suficientemente severa como para generar tornados o granizo de gran tamaño.

Por último, os dejo un enlace a un par de reportajes fotográficos de meteoaficionados que fueron testigos de tormentas supercelulares, concretamente en Madrid en mayo de 2011, y en Albacete el pasado mes de junio de 2012:

SUPERCÉLULA "americana" a 25 Km. de la Puerta del Sol (Madrid, 6-Mayo-2011).
Cazatormentas: Supercélula severa sobre Albacete capital, 19-06-2012 ~ Stormchaser: Severe supercell on Albacete capital city, 19-06-2012 | Tormentas En Acción | el arte de la fotografía meteorológica


Cambiando de tema y centrándonos en esto otro que comentaba ayer, (me autocito):


overdrive1979 dijo:


> Sucede por lo que comentaba antes, porque la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón de las Azores inmovil durante días y días al oeste de Galicia, provoca que muchas veces los vientos procedentes del noroeste lleguen bien cargados de nubes a la costa vasco-española, vasco-francesa y Pirineos occidentales, encargándose los relieves occidentales pirenaicos de retener esas nubes y exprimirles la carga pluviométrica que puedan traer.




Para el jueves se podría dar una configuración de este tipo, tal como muestra este mapa del modelo ECMWF, en el que he dibujado algunas cosillas:






Las lineas blancas marcan la presión atmosférica en superficie, así como la dirección de donde viene el viento. Tenemos el anticiclón azoriano al oeste de Galicia con su centro de 1035 hpa, y una borrasca al sur de Italia con su centro de 995 hPa. Como ya sabemos que en los anticiclones gira el viento en sentido horario alrededor de ellos, y en sentido antihorario alrededor de las borrascas, deducimos que entre el anticiclón azoriano y la borrasca italiana sopla viento del norte, acorde con las lineas blancas orientadas de norte a sur.
Los colores marcan la mayor o menor estabilidad del aire en capas altas atmosféricas, por lo que cerca del anticiclón vemos colores rojos que contienen aire estable y cálido en altura procedente de latitudes sureñas, mientras que los clores verdes y azules son aire muy frío en altura de origen polar, y que pueden provocar desalojos que viajan al sur y "alimentan" a las borrascas, como vemos en el caso de la borrasca italiana.

Vamos con las flechas y los puntos que he puesto en el mapa.
La flecha verde delgada gallega indica que en ese recorrido que hace el viento, este se recarga de poca humedad y nubosidad, más que nada porque al estar cenca del anticiclón hay mucha estabilidad atmosférica, lo que se conoce como buen tiempo.
La flecha que impacta en la costa vasca la he dibujado más gruesa, ya que al estar ese sector más alejado del anticiclón allí hay un poco más de inestabilidad en capas altas atmosféricas, y aparte que por ello el viento se recarga de más humedad y nubosidad en el recorrido marítimo de dichos vientos que terminan impactando en la costa vasca y en el Pirineo más occidental.
En la flecha dibujada en suelo francés, en teoría debería haber más inestabilidad porque están aún más lejos del anticiclón, pero el viento que llega al Pirineo oriental tiene su recorrido previo por suelo francés, por tierra, por lo que no puede recibir el aporte elevado de humedad que en la costa vasca proporciona el viento por discurrir encima del mar.

Más al derecha no he dibujado más flechas, pero la lejanía del anticiclón y la mayor abundancia de aire frío cuanto más cerca de Suiza e Italia estamos, debe necesariamente implicar que por esas zonas y cuanto más al este vayamos, habrá bastante más inestabilidad en altura, más chubascos, etc, aunque bueno, esta no es la cuestión que ahora nos incumbe, sino el tema de la costa cantábrica oriental.

La densidad de los puntitos negros que he colocado en la costa cantábrica, indican las nubes quedando retenidas y generando inestabilidad justo al norte de la Cordillera Cantábrica y de lo Pirineos occidentales, y correspondiendo la mayor densidad a la costa vasca.

Logicamente, no siempre que el anticiclón se coloque cerca de Galicia tiene que suceder exactamente lo mismo, de manera que puede variar la intensidad del fenómeno, (hacerse más notorio o casi que no se note, dependiendo de la situación concreta).


Esta es la predicción de Aemet para el jueves, donde marco en negrita lo que coincide con la explicación anterior:



> NUBOSO O MUY NUBOSO EN EL EXTREMO NORTE PENINSULAR, CON ALGUNAS
> PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES, *LOCALMENTE MODERADAS SOBRE TODO EN EL
> CANTABRICO ORIENTAL*. ALGUNOS INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL ENTORNO DE
> LOS SISTEMAS CENTRAL E IBERICO, NORTE DE LAS ISLAS CANARIAS DE
> ...



Todo esto es lo que explica que en verano suela haber más riesgo de mal tiempo, de cielos nubosos y de lluvias en la costa vasca que en la costa gallega y que en la costa francesa de Burdeos, que por la ubicación geográfica de ambas se ven menos afectada por esta situación sinóptica.
Bueno, espero que con dibujitos haya quedado más claro, hasta mañana. :


----------



## Carbonilla (22 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Todo esto es lo que explica que en verano suela haber más riesgo de mal tiempo, de cielos nubosos y de lluvias en la costa vasca que en la costa gallega y que en la costa francesa de Burdeos, que por la ubicación geográfica de ambas se ven menos afectada por esta situación sinóptica.
> Bueno, espero que con dibujitos haya quedado más claro, hasta mañana. :



Muchas gracias por la explicación. Saber que vivo en tol medio de esos puntitos negros me deja más tranquila ::

Fuera bromas, esta primavera está siendo especialmente gris en el País Vasco. Faltan esos días de solecito entre lluvia y lluvia y lo estamos empezando a notar, la falta de luz afecta mucho a algunas personas.


----------



## INE (22 May 2013)

Informando desde la capital de Euskalerria, temperatura 12 escasos grados, cielo cubierto, viento flojo del norte, sensación térmica muy por debajo de la temperatura real. Llevamos días así, hace frío, hay que llevar ropa casi de invierno y mientras el anticiclón siga ahí no hay nada que hacer.

PS: la zona de Hendaya es mierdosa en cuanto a clima. Cuantas veces te acercas a Vera de Bidasoa y comienza a llover y arrecia conforme avanzas hacia Francia alcanzándose un máximo hacis Biarritz y disminuyendo a partir de ahí hacia el norte de manera que puede estar lloviendo fuerte en Bayona y verse despejado hacia el norte. Eso sí, de frío nada, costa vasca tropical.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 May 2013)

INE dijo:


> PS: la zona de Hendaya es mierdosa en cuanto a clima. Cuantas veces te acercas a Vera de Bidasoa y comienza a llover y arrecia conforme avanzas hacia Francia alcanzándose un máximo hacis Biarritz y disminuyendo a partir de ahí hacia el norte de manera que puede estar lloviendo fuerte en Bayona y verse despejado hacia el norte. Eso sí, de frío nada, costa vasca tropical.



Bueno, tanto como tropical... :::XX:
Si nos ajustamos a la definición estricta de clima tropical, debemos tener todos los meses del año con temperaturas medias superiores a 18º C, y eso ni siquiera sucede en Canarias, (quizás en algún punto costero del sur de alguna isla, pero en general Canarias es casi toda ella subtropical y no tropical, y en sus zonas altas tienen climas templados).

Siguiendo con el tema costero vasco, entiendo que quizás quieras referirte a que exceptuando los meses de invierno, dicha costa no es un lugar demasiado frío, y tienes razón, aunque toda la costa gallega y cantábrica es similar térmicamente hablando. En general, las temperaturas medias son muy parecidas en toda la costa cantábrica desde La Coruña hasta Irún, aunque como dije el otro día, la costa vasca es más proclive que el resto a tener vaivenes térmicos acusados:

Con viento sur se disparan bastante las temperaturas, en verano a veces rozando los 40º C, (principalmente en el prelitoral vasco, porque en plena costa las brisas marinas suelen mantener a raya el termómetro).
Si en invierno predominan los vientos del sur o suroeste de forma constante durante varios días, pueden llegarse a alcanzar temperaturas agradables (superiores a 20º C), mientras el resto de la península está pasando frío.

En invierno, cuando se da una siberiana potente que viene avanzando desde Francia hacia el sur, es la costa vasca la que recibe de lleno toda la masa de aire frío, de hecho por eso suele ser un poquito más frecuente ver heladas y/o nieve cuajada en plena linea de playa en la costa vasca que en la asturiana o que en la gallega.
No obstante, esa diferencia es pequeña, y en toda la costa cantábrica es poco frecuente ver nevar y cuajar de forma abundante.


Mira aquí en este recopilatorio de valores normales de precipitación entre los años 1981-2010, (abriendo el archivo ZIP):
Valores normales de precipitación mensual 1981-2010 - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


He seleccionado algunos registros pluviométricos en toda la costa cantábrica y gallega en el mes más seco del año, julio, y las he ordenado de oeste a este. Observa como cuanto más cerca estemos de la frontera de Irún, más llueve en verano, y como bien dices, de Biarritz hacia el norte enfilando la costa de Burdeos ya llueve menos que en plena costa guipuzcoana y vasco-francesa, (esto se nota muy bien en el paisaje si alguna vez has circulado desde Irún hacia Burdeos, el paisaje es más seco cuanto más nos alejamos del País Vasco francés).

La Coruña, (costa coruñesa), 34.3 mm en julio.
Xove, (costa occidental de Lugo), 41.1 mm en julio.
Avilés (costa central asturiana), 42.3 mm en julio
Laredo, (costa oriental de Cantabria), 46.5 mm en julio.
Bilbao, (costa central vizcaina), 50.5 mm en julio.
Lekeitio, (costa oriental vizcaina), 53.8 mm en julio.
*Zumaya, (costa occidental guipuzcoana), 62.4 mm en julio.
San Sebastian, (costa central guipuzcoana), 90.4 mm en julio.
Rentería, (costa oriental guipuzcoana), 103.8 mm en julio.* :8:

En el País Vasco francés, concretamente en la ciudad de Biarritz, aunque siguen teniendo precipitaciones para el mes de julio más cuantiosas que en la costa vizcaina y que al oeste de esta, no superan a las impresionantes cantidades de la costa central y oriental guipuzcoana, como indica este enlace climático de dicha ciudad:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

A mitad de camino entre el País Vasco francés y la ciudad de Burdeos, se quedan en 38.1 mm para el mes de julio:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

Más al norte de Burdeos, en la ciudad costera de La Rochelle, solo llueve 35.1 mm de media en el mes de julio:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 May 2013)

En la costa mediterránea también tienen algo más de lluvia en los meses veraniegos según avanzamos desde Almería hacia la Costa Brava, para luego volver a disminuir al norte de cabo de Creus y en las costa francesas del Golfo de León.
Al oeste de Almería en dirección hacia Cádiz, Huelva y Lisboa, los totales de precipitación anuales son cada vez más altos, pero los del mes más seco del año siguen siendo muy secos en el resto de la costa mediterránea y atlántica andaluza, y va siendo según nos acercamos a Lisboa y en mayor medida hacia Oporto y Pontevedra donde ya los veranos son algo más lluviosos que en la costa andaluza.
No obstante, en los sectores de dicho litoral mediterráneo que más lluvia reciben durante el mes de julio, (la Costa Brava) no llegan ni de lejos a los elevados registros de la costa guipuzcoana, tampoco se llega ni de lejos en la costa norte portuguesa.


Mirando otra vez el estudio pluviométrico 1981-2010 de Aemet, desde Almería hasta la Costa Brava tenemos esto para el mes de julio:

*Faro del cabo de Gata, (litoral central almeriense), 0.1 mm.* ::
Los Gallardos, (litoral oriental almeriense), 0.5 mm.
Águilas, (litoral sur murciano), 2.2 mm.
San Pedro del Pinatar, (litoral norte murciano), 2.1 mm.
Elche, (litoral sur alicantino), 3.1 mm.
Denia, (litoral norte alicantino), 3.5 mm.
Oliva, (litoral sur valenciano), 9.7 mm.
Sagunto, (litoral norte valenciano), 6.0 mm.
Nules, (litoral sur castellonense), 9.5 mm.
Vinaroz, (litoral norte castellonense), 17.7 mm.
Tortosa, (litoral sur tarraconense) 15.0 mm.
El Vendrell, (litoral norte tarraconense), 14.0 mm.
*Barcelona capital, (litoral central barcelonés), 23.7 mm.*
Arenys de Mar, (litoral norte barcelonés), 22.9 mm.
Blanes, (litoral sur gerundense), 22.1 mm.
Roses, (litoral norte gerundense), 15.9 mm.

Ya pasando a Francia, y siguiendo por orden de sur a norte, nos encontramos estas precipitaciones medias para el mes de julio:

Port Vendres, casi en la frontera, 17.1 mm: Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

Perpiñan, 17.1 mm:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

Sete, cerca de Montpellier, 13.1 mm:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

Marsella, 13.7 mm:
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat

Estas diferencias en la precipitación veraniega a lo largo de la costa mediterránea, simplemente viene marcada por la mayor o menor frecuencia de tormentas estivales, pues con ninguna otra manera puede llover abundantemente en dicho litoral. En cambio, en el Cantábrico en verano pueden recibir lluvia de muchas maneras, (retención nubosa por efecto del viento noroeste, paso de frentes fríos de oeste a este, tormentas eléctricas procedentes del interior peninsular).

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 17:16 ----------

Y para completar el resto del litoral peninsular que nos falta, veamos cuanto llueve de media en el mes de julio desde Almería hasta La Coruña:

*Faro del Cabo de Gata, (litoral central almeriense), 0.1 mm.* :8:
La Mojonera, (litoral occidental almeriense), 1.1 mm.
Almuñecar, (litoral occidental granadino), 1.2 mm.
Rincón de La Victoria, (litoral oriental malagueño), 0.3 mm.
Puerto Banús, (litoral occidental malagueño), 1.1 mm.
Algeciras, (litoral oriental gaditano), 1.2 mm.
Chipiona, (litoral occidental gaditano), 0.4 mm.
Ayamonte, (litoral occidental onubense), 2.3 mm.
Huelva capital, (litoral central onubense), 2.3 mm.


Pasando a Portugal hay esto en julio:

En Faro, (costa del Algarve), son 1.8 mm:
IPMA - 008

En Lisboa son 4.2 mm:
IPMA - 012

En Oporto son 20.4 mm:
IPMA - 014

En Viana do Castelo, (cerquita de la frontera con Pontevedra), son 29.1 mm:
IPMA - 021


Seguimos hacia el norte y volvemos a España, donde parece que en el mes más seco del año llueve un poco más en las Rías Bajas pontevedresas que en las Rías Altas coruñesas, aunque siguen estando a años luz de Guipuzcoa:

*Vigo, (litoral sur pontevedrés), 44.0 mm.*
Pontevedra, (litoral norte pontevedrés), 41.8 mm.
La Coruña, 34.3 mm.


Hala, ya hemos terminado de recorrer todas las costas ibéricas y del sur de Francia, así que que ya sabemos que en las costas ibéricas situadas cerca de los Pirineos llueve en el mes de julio más que en el resto de las costas ibéricas, y que en las del sur francés.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 May 2013)

INE dijo:


> PS: la zona de Hendaya es mierdosa en cuanto a clima. Cuantas veces te acercas a Vera de Bidasoa y comienza a llover y arrecia conforme avanzas hacia Francia alcanzándose un máximo hacis Biarritz y disminuyendo a partir de ahí hacia el norte de manera que puede estar lloviendo fuerte en Bayona y verse despejado hacia el norte. Eso sí, de frío nada, costa vasca tropical.



Al volverte a leer, me acabo de acordar de como fue mi viaje que hice a mediados de agosto de 2011 en coche hasta París y más allá (Holanda, Bélgica, Normandía).

Recuerdo perfectamente que desde el centro de la península hasta el interior de Guipuzcoa por la A-1, (más o menos hasta Tolosa), estaba el cielo totalmente despejado y hacía bastante calor.
De Tolosa hacia el norte las nubes aumentaron rápidamente, hasta que cuando llegué a Irún donde me encontré con el cielo totalmente cubierto, (eso sí, sin llover y tampoco hacía nada de fresco, más bien lo contrario, sentí que hacía bochorno en la parada obligatoria para repostar).

Pues bien, permaneció cubierto hasta mitad de camino entre Irún y Burdeos, luego desde ese punto hasta Burdeos poco nuboso con cada vez menos nubes y cada vez más calor, y de Burdeos hacia el norte totalmente despejado y un calor de morirse, (36 grados llegó a marcar el termómetro en algún punto entre Burdeos y el valle del Loira).

En el viaje de vuelta, ocho días después, estaba totalmente despejado en todo el trayecto de vuelta por el suroeste francés, y poco nuboso por toda la costa oriental cantábrica, (había nubes de evolución vertical y amago de tormenta por el interior vasco, y casi despejado en la costa).

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 21:35 ----------




Carbonilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación. Saber que vivo en tol medio de esos puntitos negros me deja más tranquila ::
> 
> Fuera bromas, esta primavera está siendo especialmente gris en el País Vasco. Faltan esos días de solecito entre lluvia y lluvia y lo estamos empezando a notar, la falta de luz afecta mucho a algunas personas.



A mi no me disgustaría la idea de alguna vez en mi vida poder pasar un verano entero en la zona costera vasca que más lluvia recibe, en la costa oriental guipuzcoana, (por Rentería, Hondarribia o Irún, ya que no me molaría vivir en una ciudad mediana tipo San Sebastian), para sentir eso de vivir un verano hiperlluvioso y de registrar en pleno mes de julio 100 mm de lluvia como media. También el día menos esperado que se presente el viento sur en todo su esplendor, y poder registrar más de 35º C como si del valle del Guadalquivir se tratará ¡Además de que tenéis un buen número de tormentas eléctricas! ¡Lo que me iba a divertir! 

Y si tuviera que pedirme lugares donde me gustaría residir en las cuatro estaciones del año, elegiría para la primavera la Ibérica soriana o riojana, (tiempo variable y entretenido, buenas tormentas a finales de primavera), para el verano la costa oriental guipuzcoana, para el otoño las comarcas prelitorales del sur de Valencia( para vivir una gota fría de las gordas), y para el invierno algún valle bien nivoso del Pirineo, tipo Benasque o el valle de Arán. :baba:


----------



## Carbonilla (22 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Al volverte a leer, me acabo de acordar de como fue mi viaje que hice a mediados de agosto de 2011 en coche hasta París.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente que desde el centro de la península hasta el interior de Guipuzcoa por la A-1, (más o menos hasta Tolosa), estaba el cielo totalmente despejado y hacía bastante calor.
> De Tolosa hacia el norte las nubes aumentaron rápidamente, hasta que cuando llegué a Irún donde me encontré con el cielo totalmente cubierto, (eso sí, sin llover y tampoco hacía nada de fresco, más bien lo contrario, sentí que hacía bochorno en la parada obligatoria para repostar).
> ...



En eso de los días de viento sur te doy la razón. Mola mucho ver cómo baja la humedad relativa en cuestión de horas, viene el calorazo y por la tarde toma, tormenta y a ponerse la chaquetilla.
En el interior sabemos cuándo hay galerna por la "txapela" que se les pone a algunos montes, la verdad es que los veranos son agradables.

Pero vamos, que este año no está claro que vaya a haber verano... Esta semana podría ser febrero perfectamente. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 May 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> En eso de los días de viento sur te doy la razón. Mola mucho ver cómo baja la humedad relativa en cuestión de horas, viene el calorazo y por la tarde toma, tormenta y a ponerse la chaquetilla.
> En el interior sabemos cuándo hay galerna por la "txapela" que se les pone a algunos montes, la verdad es que los veranos son agradables.
> 
> *Pero vamos, que este año no está claro que vaya a haber verano... Esta semana podría ser febrero perfectamente.* :



Si lo dices por la abundante nubosidad y por la falta de luz solar, tranquilidad, porque mayo en muchos sitios de la península es el mes en el que menos probable es ver el cielo despejado.
Sí, aunque a quienes no estén familiarizados con la meteorología les pueda sonar extraño porque asocian frío con nubosidad, es más probable ver varios días consecutivos despejados en enero, (con frío, eso sí), que en mayo, mes muy variable donde pueden ser frecuentes los choques de masa entre masas frías de origen polar y masas cálidas provenientes de latitudes africanas y subtropicales.
Aunque bueno, allí en la costa vasca tenéis gran número de días nubosos durante todo el año, así que esto no es mucho consuelo para tí siendo vasca y si dices que añoras que haya menos nubes y más luminosidad solar. :rolleye:

Si lo dices por la temperatura, sí que es verdad que está siendo el mes de mayo más frío de los últimos quince o veinte años, y estos fríos tan tardíos no son nada bueno para las cosechas y para la vegetación. Por aquí los robles y los chopos apenas están empezando a brotar sus hojas ahora, por tanto van con casi un mes de retraso respecto a una primavera térmicamente normal.


----------



## Carbonilla (22 May 2013)

Sí, lo decía más que nada porque llevamos casi todo el mes por debajo de los 10℃, cuando lo normal sería que hiciera 'fresco' de andar con gabardina, no con abrigo de invierno...


----------



## Bocanegra (22 May 2013)

Unos mensajes más atrás.........
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/413133-hilo-de-amantes-de-meteorologia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-10.html#post9093998
SUPERCÉLULA "americana" a 25 Km. de la Puerta del Sol (Madrid, 6-Mayo-2011).

Mi reconocimiento a este gran trabajo-reportaje, in-precionante :8:

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Estaría bien que este supermegatrabajoamateur lo pongas en la primera página del hilo.


Saludos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 May 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Unos mensajes más atrás.........
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/413133-hilo-de-amantes-de-meteorologia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-10.html#post9093998
> SUPERCÉLULA "americana" a 25 Km. de la Puerta del Sol (Madrid, 6-Mayo-2011).
> 
> ...



Tus deseos meteolocos son órdenes, ya está colgado al final del segundo mensaje de primera página del hilo, sección "artículos interesantes" :


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 May 2013)

Tras muchos días consecutivos de cielos muy nubosos o cubiertos, ayer y hoy estamos teniendo por aquí poca humedad ambiental, temperaturas máximas alrededor de 17º C, con cielos mayormente radiantes y apenas hay casi ninguna nube en el cielo.

Y digo casi ninguna porque ayer hasta las 11:30 h de la mañana había bastantes nubes, y por la tarde todavía quedaba alguna muy pequeña en el horizonte celeste.
Ahora está despejado pero no ha estado despejado totalmente en todo momento, y es que mayo es en casi toda la península el mes del año en el que menos días totalmente despejados hay, como indican los valores climatológicos normales de Aemet, (seleccionar observatorio y mirar la columna correspondiente):

Valores climatológicos normales - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Zapruder (25 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> En los Alpes no creo que haya lugares más lluviosos que en el Pirineo occidental, además de que están lejos del Atlántico y peor expuestos que los Pirineos respecto a los vientos dominantes que traen la lluvia a gran parte de Europa, (los vientos del oeste y suroeste).
> Además de que en toda la cordillera alpina y en sus inmediaciones, suele precipitar más en los meses veraniegos que en los invernales, ya que tienen elevada actividad tormentosa convectiva en los meses cálidos del año, como corresponde con los climas semicontinentales del centro de Europa, (Suiza, Austria, este de Francia, norte de Italia, sur de Alemania...).



Puede parecer que los Alpes están peor ubicados para recibir las precipitaciones de los oestes pero en su favor juega su mayor latitud (aumenta bastante su periodo con probabilidad de verse afectado por las borrascas) y su elevada altitud que hace que se produzca un fuerte efecto disparo en las precipitaciones. En Pirineos cuando llega un frente de SW puede no caer nada o practicamente nada en el valle del Ebro (por haberse secado tras pasar por la peninsula) y luego llegar al Pirineo Central, reactivarse por la orografía y tirarte 150 l/m2 en algunas zonas. Si esto sucede en Pirineos con macizos que no llegan a 3500 m imaginate en los Alpes con alturas de más de 4500 m.
Esta claro que en los Alpes hay zonas con más de 2000 mm y seguramente de 2500 mm. En el siguiente mapa de la Alta Saboya vemos una zona en torno al Mont Blanc con más de 2100 mm.






Y cerca, aunque ya en Suiza, tenemos la estación del Gran San Bernardo en donde se alcanzan 2368 mm para el periodo 1981-2010.
http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/files/kd/climsheet/en/GSB_norm8110.pdf

Un saludo


----------



## HATE (25 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Veraneas en el Pirineo occidental francés o en el español?
> En cualquier caso, esa zona tiene un clima muy interesante en verano, bajo mi punto de vista.
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a que ahí es difícil ver más de tres días consecutivos con el cielo despejado. Sucede por lo que comentaba antes, porque la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón de las Azores inmovil durante días y días al oeste de Galicia, provoca que muchas veces los vientos procedentes del noroeste lleguen bien cargados de nubes a la costa vasco-española, vasco-francesa y Pirineos occidentales, encargándose los relieves occidentales pirenaicos de retener esas nubes y exprimirles la carga pluviométrica que puedan traer.
> ...


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2013)

Zapruder dijo:


> Puede parecer que los Alpes están peor ubicados para recibir las precipitaciones de los oestes pero en su favor juega su mayor latitud (aumenta bastante su periodo con probabilidad de verse afectado por las borrascas) y su elevada altitud que hace que se produzca un fuerte efecto disparo en las precipitaciones. En Pirineos cuando llega un frente de SW puede no caer nada o practicamente nada en el valle del Ebro (por haberse secado tras pasar por la peninsula) y luego llegar al Pirineo Central, reactivarse por la orografía y tirarte 150 l/m2 en algunas zonas. Si esto sucede en Pirineos con macizos que no llegan a 3500 m imaginate en los Alpes con alturas de más de 4500 m.
> Esta claro que en los Alpes hay zonas con más de 2000 mm y seguramente de 2500 mm. En el siguiente mapa de la Alta Saboya vemos una zona en torno al Mont Blanc con más de 2100 mm.
> 
> Y cerca, aunque ya en Suiza, tenemos la estación del Gran San Bernardo en donde se alcanzan 2368 mm para el periodo 1981-2010.
> ...



Efectivamente, seguro que habrá determinados valles alpinos en los que precipita una burrada, pero en general, viendo cualquier mapa de pluviometría media, en toda la mitad occidental del Pirineo se registran mayores precipitaciones, y de forma muy uniforme por todo el territorio montañoso en cuestión.
Eso sí, en todo el arco montañoso alpino, las mayores cantidades de precipitacion se producen en los meses cálidos, de mayo a septiembre.
En invierno también precipita bastante (casi todo en forma de nieve), pero en cantidades menos abultadas que en las de los meses veraniegos.


----------



## HATE (26 May 2013)

Hoy toca domingo de tormentas, veremos que zonas son las premiadas.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (26 May 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy toca domingo de tormentas, veremos que zonas son las premiadas.



a ti para que te interesa la meterologia?para saber por donde no va a llover y a donde vas a ir a practicar el cruising? jojojo


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Primero cruzo la frontera pero como casi siempre esta nublado pues a los 3 dias me vuelvo a españa para poder ver el sol, y ojo que cuando sale el sol en el lado frances hace un calor tremendo, no en cuanto a ºC si no por la humedad tan alta y al estar todo tan verde da una sensacion de agobio.



Exacto. Las dos veces que he estado por tierras francesas, belgas y holandesas, (en agosto), he sentido bochorno, he sudado como un pato, he ido por todas partes en manga corta y pantalones cortos a lo guiri, no tanto por que el termómetro marcase temperaturas muy altas, sino por la elevada humedad ambiental que hay, y que hace que temperaturas de 23º C puedan, junto con ola humedad, crear una sensación térmica de sauna, incluso aunque el cielo esté totalmente nublado o aunque lloviera.
Es bastante distinto del calor seco del interior peninsular típico de los climas mediterráneos continentalizados, que a nivel planetario es algo muy raro, (en casi todos los climas la estación cálida es lluviosa y no seca).


Po cierto que estoy mirando el cielo y tenemos actividad convectiva, nubes cúmulos de desarrollo vertical de apariencia algodonosa, creciendo a toda pastilla por mi zona, debido a que en altura tenemos una bolsa de aire frío que se mueve de oeste a este, (y ahora estamos en el lado favorable de la perturbación, en el lado donde soplan en altura vientos del sur y suroeste). También tenemos calor acumulado en superficie de estos últimos tres días, y además viento en superficie del este y sureste, procedente del Mediterráneo, e insuflando humedad al interior peninsular: El cóctel adecuado para que esta tarde veamos tormentas eléctricas en bastantes puntos.

Un mapa de los mios, donde la linea larga negra es el eje de la vaguada fría en altura, que se mueve lentamente de oeste a este, y que va acompañada en altura por el aire frío de origen polar, (colores verdes y amarillos).
A la derecha de la misma está el lado de los vientos favorables en altura para las tormentas, a la izquierda el lado desfavorable.
La flechas verdes finas encima del Atlántico marcan vientos los desfavorables en altura para las tormentas. Las flechas rojas finas marcan los vientos favorables, el lado óptimo.

Las flechas gruesas azules oscuras marcan los vientos en superficie favorables, los que meten humedad mediterránea al interior peninsular.
Las flechas gruesas naranjas marcan vientos en superficie desfavorables, más fríos, que traen una atmósfera más estable porque el anticiclón acecha por el Atlántico.
El centro del anticiciclón es la isobara 1035.

Los vientos en superficie en la península giran así no porque yo lo diga, sino siguiendo la orientación de la isobara cerrada circular (linea blanca) que va desde Gibraltar hasta Zaragoza, luego hasta Galicia, hasta el sur de Portugal, y hasta Gibraltar de nuevo. La he pisado algo con las flechas, pero se distingue.
Dicha isobara, cuando se coloca en esta posición aproximada encima de la península, se la llama técnicamente "baja presión de origen térmico", ha sido producida por el calor que ha hecho en estos tres últimos días, y es frecuente que aparezca en los meses cálidos encima la península.







Por último, fotos de hace una hora:

Mirando hacia las mayores montañas de la Sierra de Guadarrama (Peñalara, Navacerrada). Seguro que desde el centro de Madrid, o al menos desde la periferia oeste de la ciudad, se ve:






Esta es mirando al norte, hacia Segovia, dicha ciudad está al otro lado de ese cordal montañoso):






Y esta última es mirando hacia el oeste-noroeste, hacia las llanuras mesetarias, (hacia zona de Arévalo, por donde discurre la A-6 entre Madrid y Valladolid):


----------



## HATE (26 May 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> a ti para que te interesa la meterologia?para saber por donde no va a llover y a donde vas a ir a practicar el cruising? jojojo



Gold este no es un hilo para trollear, pide perdon.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (26 May 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Gold este no es un hilo para trollear, pide perdon.



1.QUien es gold?
2.Todo iro es troleable excepto si lo abre un moderador


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2013)

Ya tengo formada una tormenta al norte de mi posición.
Se escuchan algunos truenos, de momento lejanos.
También me llegan ráfagas de viento procedentes de la parte más activa de la misma, nada más y nada menos que fuertes corrientes descendentes frías que vienen de la parte superior de las nubes tormentosas, y que han hecho descender rápido la temperatura desde los 20º C que había hace media hora, a los 15º C actuales.

Adjunto foto:


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2013)

Nueva tormenta, y ha vuelto a esquivarme por el norte otra vez, hoy no hay suerte. 

Así va el radar de rayos en lo que llevamos de tarde. Antes de irme a dormir lo pondré de nuevo, para que marque los rayos que puedan caer en las próximas horas.

Como se ve en mi firma, la nubosidad avanza desde el suroeste hacia el noreste, y por tanto hoy todas las tormentas van en esa dirección, hacia el valle del Ebro y hacia Cataluña.
De forma habitual y frecuente las tormentas suelen viajar en esa dirección, aunque otras veces pueden viajar de oeste a este, de sur a norte, de sureste a noroeste, dependiendo de los vientos en altura...
Recordaros que este sistema de Aemet registra las descargas eléctricas de las últimas seis horas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 May 2013)

Así ha terminado la jornada eléctrica del domingo:







Mañana, (bueno, ya hoy lunes) según vayan pasando las horas y calentando el sol, (después de mediodía), se activará por segundo día consecutivo el crecimiento de las nubes convectivas por contraste con el aire frío en altura de la vaguada, y se debería repetir el festival eléctrico.
Como el eje de la vaguada va avanzando poco a poco hacia el este, la mitad occidental peninsular, (de Madrid hacia el oeste) quedará en el lado desfavorable o izquierdo de dicha vaguada, por lo que por ahí no se verán tormentas severas.

Las tormentas intensas y las lluvias moderadas o fuertes asociadas a dichas tormentas se darán en zonas del interior, dentro de la mitad este peninsular, como indica el mapa de alertas de mañana de Aemet:


----------



## Goodbye (27 May 2013)

Pues hoy la probibilidad de lluvia en Madrid era nula y la que ha caído en 5 minutos :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 May 2013)

Goodbye dijo:


> Pues hoy la probibilidad de lluvia en Madrid era nula y la que ha caído en 5 minutos :8:



Yo mismo no imaginaba ayer que pudiera suceder, aunque bueno, alguna opción sí había. El mapa de probabilidades de precipitación de hoy que tengo en primera página marca entre un 15 y un 20% de probabilidades en el sureste de la ciudad, y entre un 20 y un 30% en el noroeste de la misma.
Muy pocas zonas del centro y del suroeste español tienen para hoy menos de un 10% de probabilidades de lluvia.

Esos chubascos a veces son difíciles de pronosticar con total fiabilidad donde y cuando caerán, y más en las épocas del año en las que más variabilidad hay, por haber constante batalla entre masas de aire de distinto tipo luchando por pasearse por la península.
Es por ello que el otoño y la primavera son las épocas del año donde más suelen fallar las previsiones.
En pleno verano, y en menor medida en pleno invierno, el tiempo suele ser más previsible, y los modelos afinan más y mejor el tiempo que hará a varios días vista.


----------



## HATE (27 May 2013)

La sierra de guadarrama desde el aire:

[YOUTUBE]94uSH0CZ3z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eljos (27 May 2013)

Hoy en Valencia varias tormentas por el interior y una de ellas ha llegado a la costa dejando 3 o 4 mm.

Ambiente fresco para la fecha, ya llevamos 5 días sin llegar a 20 grados. Por mí que siga así, luego pasaremos semanas sin bajar de 20.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 May 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Hoy en Valencia varias tormentas por el interior y una de ellas ha llegado a la costa dejando 3 o 4 mm.
> 
> Ambiente fresco para la fecha, ya llevamos 5 días sin llegar a 20 grados. Por mí que siga así, luego pasaremos semanas sin bajar de 20.




Aquí, como en prácticamente toda la península, está siendo un mes de mayo térmicamente bastante más fresco de lo normal.
No obstante, al menos en mi zona mayo está siendo menos lluvioso que la media, que es de 87 mm, y solo llevo 35 mm.
A ver como se porta junio, que por esta zona hasta la tercera semana suele ser algo variable, con días generosos en chubascos y tormentas eléctricas, aderezados con otros días cálidos y soleados que nos hacen recordar que se acerca lo duro del verano.
Es a fin del mes de junio cuando por aquí el riesgo de chubascos disminuye apreciablemente, anticipándose la monotonía de muchos días consecutivos despejados y la escasez de lluvias típicas de julio y de agosto.


----------



## HATE (28 May 2013)

9.8 mm han caido en el puerto de navacerrada del frentecillo de hoy.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 May 2013)

Lloviendo con ganas en estos instantes, con rachas de viento frío procedente del noroeste a unos 30 km/h. Lleva desde las siete de la tarde haciéndolo, pero ahora ha aumentado la intensidad. Hasta aquí nada raro, pues mayo es un mes muy lluvioso por aquí.
*Lo curioso es que la temperatura ahora mismo es de 4º C*, por lo que imagino que en las cumbres más altas de la Sierra de Guadarrama debe estar nevando... ¡a finales de mayo!

:rolleye:


----------



## Bocanegra (30 May 2013)

Mezclando meteorología y economía.
Corrientes marinas y Edad de Hielo - cinabrio blog
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/427815-cambio-climatico-sera-oportunidad-de-recuperacion-economica-de-espana.html

Y recordad que* ""hasta el cuarenta de Mayo no te quites el sayo""*


Saludos.


----------



## HATE (30 May 2013)

Algunas precipitaciones de dia de ayer:

Puerto de navacerrada: 24.8 mm
Puerto del león: 11.2 mm
Puerto de cotos: 20 mm
Racafria: 32.8 mm
Alpedrete: 5 mm


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Jun 2013)

El finde que viene de nuevo temperaturas frescas en la peninsula para la epoca del año y chubascos tormentosos localmente intensos.

¿Que opinas del primer episodio interesante de Junio, Overdrive? ¿Es excepcional que en Burgos un 10 de Junio se marquen 15 grados de maxima como dan para el domingo que viene?

Y a mas largo plazo para la misma ciudad un 13 de JUNIO, tan solo 12 gradetes cuando por esas fechas en Burgos ya estan a 25 grados e incluso mas.

Esta bien que el 13 de Junio sea primavera pero el dia mas largo del año y cuando mas flujo termico aporta el sol es el 24 de Junio, y que a once dias del solsticio haya esas tpas es bastante inusual.

por el cantabrico a partir del sabado nuevo arreon de lluvia, en Bilbao llegamos a los 1200mm en lo que va de año, cifra que se suele alcanzar en Diciembre cuando el año finaliza.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Jun 2013)

Vaya, hoy que estoy por el sur.. pues no veas cómo se está calentado la cosa!

Hace un sol picajoso y un calor tremendo, menuda siesta me voy a tener que echar..

Éso sí, por la noche refresca


----------



## JoseII (2 Jun 2013)

En Austria ha estado lloviendo, y esta lloviendo a Mares

Empiezan las inundaciones por Salzburgo, en el Wachau ya va el Danubio subiendo 2m y se prevee que llegue a 10m el martes-miercoles, puede que sea una inundación centenaria.....,seguiremos informando


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Jun 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> El finde que viene de nuevo temperaturas frescas en la peninsula para la epoca del año y chubascos tormentosos localmente intensos.
> 
> ¿Que opinas del primer episodio interesante de Junio, Overdrive? ¿Es excepcional que en Burgos un 10 de Junio se marquen 15 grados de maxima como dan para el domingo que viene?



Todo depende del viento procedente del norte.
Esa ciudad, Burgos, es muy fría tanto en verano como en invierno, siempre que sople en superficie una componente del norte, más bien del noreste.
Y es fría tanto por temperatura como por al sensación térmica del viento. es decir, si hay diez grados y además sopla viento fuertecillo, el mismo viento "roba" el calor que desprende la piel de las personas, y se acrecienta aún más la sensación de frío.

En pleno verano he visto muchas veces en Meteoclimatic como en León o en Palencia pueden tener temperaturas máximas de 28 ó 30º C, y en Burgos diez grados menos.
Mientras las ciudades de Palencia y sobretodo León tienen al norte lo más elevado de la Cordillera Cantábrica, (y el viento siempre que atraviesa una gran cordillera montañosa se reseca y se recalienta al terminar de pasarla), 
Burgos apenas tiene al norte montañas de entidad, (los Montes Vascos que son mucho menores que sus vecinos montes cántabros, asturianos y pirenaicos), por lo que a dicha ciudad burgalesa llega mucho más potente el viento frío del norte que al resto de Castilla y León.

En Huesca y en Lleida pasaría como en León, la muralla pirenaica hace que el viento procedente del norte y que se dirige hacia el sur se recaliente algo, (o bastante, según la situación).

Por todo esto, que en el foro de Meteored lo llamamos "pasillo de Burgos", es por lo que dicha ciudad y sus inmediaciones, (la provincia burgalesa entera, las zonas más orientales de la provincia de Palencia, la zona de la provincia vallisoletana más próxima a Aranda de Duero, zonas occidentales de la de Soria, también la llanura alavesa en su totalidad) sean lugares donde con viento norte hace bastante fresco en cualquier fecha del año, respecto a las otras ciudades que he nombrado.

Normales esas temperaturas que están teniendo estos días en dicha zona no son, pero tampoco demasiado raras, y allí están acostumbrados a esas temperaturas y a la insistencia del viento del noreste.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 21:09 ----------




JoseII dijo:


> En Austria ha estado lloviendo, y esta lloviendo a Mares
> 
> Empiezan las inundaciones por Salzburgo, en el Wachau ya va el Danubio subiendo 2m y se prevee que llegue a 10m el martes-miercoles, puede que sea una inundación centenaria.....,seguiremos informando



Claro, debe ser porque ahora debe estar deshaciéndose toda la nieve acumulada en el invierno en las numerosas montañas alpinas, y añádele que en esa zona de Europa, en todo el arco alpino y en sus inmediaciones precipita bastante más en los meses cálidos del año que en los meses fríos.
En verano os hincháis a ver chaparrones y tormentas eléctricas a tutiplen por allí.
Aún recuerdo en la Eurocopa Suiza-Austria de juno de 2008, como los reporteros avisaban del riesgo elevado de chubascos tormentosos intensos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Jun 2013)

Exacto, en el Corredor de La Bureba esta la clave, es un pasillo de vientos que apenas se encuentran con elevaciones de gran tamaño lo que imposibilita que se produzca fohen y en Burgos se asen de calor.El clima de Burgos es parecido al de Vitoria, ambos oceanicos continentalizados pero mas humedo el de Vitoria pero ambos igual de frios.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jun 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Exacto, en el Corredor de La Bureba esta la clave, es un pasillo de vientos que apenas se encuentran con elevaciones de gran tamaño lo que imposibilita que se produzca fohen y en Burgos se asen de calor.El clima de Burgos es parecido al de Vitoria, ambos oceanicos continentalizados pero mas humedo el de Vitoria pero ambos igual de frios.



En Burgos tienen mediterráneo continentalizado de inviernos fríos, como en el resto de la meseta norte, con la única salvedad de que cuando sopla viento del noreste (puede ser en cualquier fecha del año), hace bastante más frío, tanto térmico como por sensación del viento, que en las restantes zonas de Castilla y León. Si dicho viento persiste varios días arrastrando nubosidad y estratos cantábricos desde la costa vasca hacia la ciudad burgalesa, dicha ciudad obtiene buenos registros de días con cielos nubosos, mientras en el resto de Castilla y León con esa configuración atmosférica las nubes suelen ser menos frecuentes o inexistentes, según el caso.

En Burgos capital y en sus alrededores ya hay un mes o dos meses (dependiendo de la zona) de sequía veraniega, por lo que queda fuera del clima oceánico continentalizado.
Si dividimos la provincia burgalesa de norte a sur en cuatro partes, es solo la parte más al norte la que tiene clima oceánico continentalizado, como en Vitoria.

Si hay una ciudad con clima parecido al de Vitoria, esa ciudad es Pamplona, ya que ambas están casi en el límite del clima oceánico continentalizado con el clima mediterráneo continentalizado.

Vitoria tiene clima oceánico continentalizado, por los pelos. En la costa vasca, como es lógico, tienen clima oceánico costero. En la parte sur de Álava, la zona más próxima a Logroño, ya tienen clima mediterráneo continentalizado del estilo del que tienen en el resto del valle del Ebro.

Pamplona ya está dentro del clima mediterráneo continentalizado, pero a pocos kilómetros al norte de dicha ciudad ya está el clima oceánico continentalizado, y en el extremo noroeste de Navarra, pegando con Irún, oceánico costero.


----------



## non grato (3 Jun 2013)

Ola ke asei?.
Por amable invitación del creador del hilo, paso a relatar el clima que me encontré los dos años que estuve viviendo en Portugal, en la región del Alentejo Costa, muy cerca la ciudad natal del gran genio de los banquillos y procer José Mourinho... Bueno, me desvío del tema.
El Alentejo es la región de Portugal que va desde el sur del Tajo hasta el Algarve.
Cosas que me llamaron la atención:
1.- La pluviosidad: de noviembre a abril llueve a mares. Cuando llueve, llueve con ganas. Pregunté a los lugareños si había sido casualidad pillar dos otoños-inviernos así, pero que dijeron que en líneas generales solía ser así, tal vez algo menos. Por esa zona entraron todas las borrascas en España los dos años.
2.- La diferencia de temperatura entre día y noche: en todas las estaciones del año, salvo primavera, podía haber diferencias de veinte grados.
3.- La variabilidad de temperatura en tan sólo treinta kilómetros al interior. En invierno podía ser de hasta ocho grados.

Las temperaturas son bastante suaves, en invierno las mínimas son de cuatro-cinco grados, pero apenas se alcanzan durante dos semanas. En verano las máximas son llevaderas, no se suele llegar a los treinta grados.
La zona tiene corrientes marinas bastante fuertes. Es raro ver a los nativos bañándose, a pesar de ser una zona de playas casi vírgenes inmensas, y es debido a que es una costa bastante traicionera.
No sé qué más contar. Si se teneís alguna duda, respondo a vuestras preguntas.
PD: Y si podeis, no dejeis de visitar la zona. Merece la pena.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jun 2013)

*Editado unos días después, con una versión mejorada de dichos mapas disponibles aquí en este enlace, y en el segundo mensaje de primera página:*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-16.html#post9271818

Buenas, meteolocos. Os muestro el mapa que me he currado en estas últimas semanas, el cual quedará colgado y visible a partir de ahora en primera página del hilo, segundo mensaje, (el de climatología). Como el sistema del foro no deja poner más de diez mapas, lo he sustituido por el mapa de número de heladas, el cual he movido a enlaces URL fijos climáticos en el mismo mensaje.
Bueno, el mapa es este:

*Pendiente de retocar.*







Lo he elaborado durante el último mes y medio, dedicándole cada día un ratito.

La fuente es este estudio pluviométrico de Aemet, que abarca desde 1981 hasta 2010, y cubre casi todo el territorio español, aunque lamentablemente, hay alguna que otra provincia que tiene algunas partes sin cubrir, caso de Lleida o de Lugo.
En el caso de Portugal, Francia, Marruecos y Argelia, me he basado en datos encontrados por la red, casi todos ellos sacados de sus agencias meteorológicas nacionales correspondientes.

Básicamente recoge la media de precipitación mes a mes en todo ese periodo de tiempo.

*Fuentes:

Datos de España basados en estudio de pluviometría 1981-2010 de Aemet.es:
Valores normales de precipitación mensual 1981-2010 - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España
El dato de Ceuta no aparece en ese estudio, y lo he buscado en la red.
En el Pirineo de Lleida hay pocos datos, y he decidido buscar por la red los datos de Viella y de El Pont de Suert.

Datos de Portugal basados en estudio de pluviometría 1981-2010 de Ipma.pt:
IPMA - 001
Tras haber visto que había algunos huecos en la costa, he decidido buscar por la red datos del cabo de San Vicente, de Sines, de Peniche y de Figueira da Foz, para rellenar un poco más el mapa de Portugal, pues se le veía muy vacío de datos respecto a España.

Datos de Francia basados en pluviometría de Meteofrance.fr, y también de Infoclimat.fr:
[ MétéoFrance ]
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat
He decidido buscar un par de datos más, Font Romeu justo al otro lado del Pirineo de Girona, y la ciudad costera de Narbonne, un poco más al norte de Perpignan.

Datos de Marruecos basados en datos de los últimos treinta años de Marocmeteo.ma:
Climat des villes | Maroc Météo

Por último, como justo en frente de Murcia y algo más a la derecha de Melilla aparece una porción de costa que pertenece a Argelia, y en dicho tramo litoral está la ciudad de Orán, he decidido buscar por la red los datos pluviométricos de dicha ciudad.*


Con esos datos, he decidido marcar un baremo de precipitación mensual, debajo del cual se considera que el mes es poco lluvioso, o seco.
Ese baremo es 30 litros por metro cuadrado para los meses de mayo a septiembre, ambos inclusive.
Para octubre y abril, meses intermedios en primavera y otoño, el baremo es 20 mm.
Para los meses entre noviembre y marzo, ambos inclusive, el baremo es 10 mm.

Alguien se preguntará que por qué los meses invernales tienen distinto límite.
Pues porque puede darse el caso de que en un punto pueda llover en enero 28 mm mensuales, pero como en enero los días son fríos y cortos, y suele predominar la nubosidad y las nieblas, el sol no tiene fuerza para resecar el terreno y la vegetación herbácea, por lo que el terreno no se secaría en ese caso.
Otra cosa es que aunque he fijado este baremo, realmente en ningún lugar de la península se alcanzan esos valores tan bajos de precipitación en los meses entre octubre y abril, salvo en la costa almeriense.
Aunque en el Pirineo oriental aragonés y catalán predomina febrero como el mes menos lluvioso, precipita lo suficiente como para quedar por encima del límite establecido, de ahí que toda la zona esté repleta de ceros.
En las Islas Canarias, sobretodo en las orientales, ahí si hay bastantes puntos que se quedan por debajo de ese límite en esos meses invernales.

Siguiendo con esos 28 mm que he puesto de ejemplo, para el mes de julio en julio serían poquitos litros como para considerarlo mes húmedo, porque aunque llueva esa cantidad por ejemplo en tres días durante ese mes, como es el mes más cálido del año y el tiempo seco y soleado es muy frecuente, el terreno apenas notaría ese aporte hídrico, y el sustrato herbáceo y el campo en general sufrirían sequía.

Creo que todos ellos son un límite apropiado para señalar esos meses secos. De hecho, en mi zona tengo dos meses secos al año, julio y agosto, y es en ellos cuando la gran mayoría de los veranos la hierba se seca, el sustrato herbáceo del campo adquiere el tono amarillento reseco que caracteriza a la España seca durante los meses estivales.

Los números marcan eso mismo, el número de meses al año en los que suele haber pocas lluvias y sequedad.
Los valores mínimos son cero en las regiones cantábricas, pirenaicas, suroeste francés. En Francia hay dos puntos donde he marcado el cero con un signo negativo detrás, para indicar que la diferencia entre el mes más lluvioso y el mes más seco es inferior a 40 mm, por lo que delimitaría los climas oceánicos puros, al haber mucha regularidad pluviométrica bien repartida todo el año.
En los demás lugares marcados con cero, en el litoral cantábrico principalmente, aunque no hay sequía y llueve los suficiente como para que todos los meses queden por encima de 30 mm, la distancia respecto al mes más lluvioso del año, (que suele ser noviembre), es bastante marcada.
Dicho de otra manera: aunque no hay sequía, en julio llueve considerablemente menos que en noviembre y en diciembre.

Los valores máximos peninsulares son 6 y 7 meses secos al año en el entorno de la ciudad de Almería, y los valores máximos españoles se dan en Canarias, en Fuerteventura y en Lanzarote, donde hay hasta un máximo de nueve meses secos al año de media. :8:


Los colores señalan cual es el mes seco del año.
El color rojo indica que el mes menos lluvioso de todos es julio, (el caso más abundante).
El segundo caso más abundante es agosto, representado con color verde.
En general, en casi todas las zonas en las que agosto es el mes menos lluvioso, la diferencia con julio es muy pero que muy pequeña, en algunos casos de décimas de litro nada más.
Es decir, están casi empatados julio y agosto, y gana agosto de chiripa por la mínima.

En casi todo el litoral mediterráneo y en sus proximidades, en cambio, la diferencia entre julio y agosto es algo mayor, debido a que finales de agosto en esos lugares ya se anticipa la época lluviosa otoñal (las gotas frías). El final de agosto suele consistir en un aumento de los chubascos irregulares pero intensos típicos de esa zona, respecto a julio.

Luego hay casos más raros, como junio, que es el mes menos lluvioso en un único punto de la costa norte de la isla canaria de La Gomera.
Imagino que la explicación viene porque el alisio, que es el viento del noreste que acumula nubes y deja lloviznas en la parte norte de la mayoría de las Islas Afortunadas, salvo Lanzarote y Fuerteventura), por alguna razón en ese lugar el alisio húmedo tiene menos impacto en junio, mientras que en el resto el míniomo coincide con julio, y en menor medida en agosto.

Además, está el caso de la mitad oriental del Pirineo de Huesca, la totalidad del Pirineo y Prepirineo catalán y zonás próximas, así como en menor medida en zonas aisladas montañosas del Sistema Ibérico (Soria, Teruel).
En todos estos sitios el mes menos lluvioso corresponde con alguno del invierno:
El predominante en el Pirineo y Prepirineo oriental aragonés, y totalidad del catalán y zonas próximas, y en un punto pequeño y aislado de las montañas sorianas, es febrero, marcado con color azul oscuro.

Más raro aún es que enero sea el mes menos lluvioso del año, y eso solo sucede en algunos puntos del Pirineo de Lleida, en Andorra, en algún punto del Pirineo más oriental francés y en un par de zonas aisladas montañosas del Sistema Ibérico, en su sector turolense.
Enero como mes más seco está representado con color verde oscuro.

Por último, un caso aún más raro es que sea marzo el mes menos lluvioso, y eso solo sucede en un aislado punto de las Cordilleras Costero-Catalanas, concretamente en la Sierra del Montseny, en el límite entre Barcelona y Girona. Marzo lo he representado con color negro.

En todas estas zonas, suele llover más en los meses del final de la primavera, en los del verano y en los del principio del otoño que en invierno, y es por que los vientos que traen la lluvia en grandes cantidades a finales del otoño y en invierno a casi toda la península vienen del Atlántico, y llegan muy debilitados y secos hasta esas zonas del noreste peninsular por nuestros complicados relieves.
Además que tampoco llega demasiada inestabilidad mediterránea, porque las Cordilleras Costero-Catalanas hacen de barrera.
Por tanto, disponen de la actividad convectiva y tormentosa típica de final de primavera y de todo el verano para sumar litros.

Por otra parte, que un lugar tenga bastantes meses secos en verano, no implica necesariamente que haga más calor que en un lugar donde haya menos meses secos.
Caso por ejemplo de Zamora, que tiene cuatro meses secos al año en verano, frente a Córdoba, que tiene uno menos, tres meses secos de media, pero todos sabemos que el verano córdobés es de los más cálidos de toda la península, y es considerablemente bastante más cálido que el verano zamorano.

Los números grandes señalan zonas donde hay numerosos datos que son iguales, y que se dan en zonas extensas, caso de la costa cantábrica, donde en toda ella hay cero meses secos al año de media.
Todas las capitales de provincia vienen marcadas con un puntito negro.

En Francia se nota que la sequía estival mediterránea abarca muy poco terreno, y es alejarse un poco de dicha costa y enseguida aparece el clima oceánico continentalizado del interior francés, caracterizado por tener lluvias bien repartidas todo el año, por lo que ahí siempre está todo bien verdecito. 

Otra curiosidad: Resulta llamativo que en el sur de Huesca, zona occidental de Lleida, (en el Desierto de Los Monegros y en sus inmediaciones), hay de media tres meses muy secos al año, y en otro sitio que conozco bien, en la mitad sur de Valladolid, tienen uno más, cuatro meses muy secos.
El sur y sureste de Valladolid tiene bastantes masas extensas de pinares, a ojos de cualquier observador que haya pasado por ambos sitios, dirá que esa zona vallisoletana aparenta tener menos sequedad veraniega que Los Monegros, pero con los datos en la mano no es así.
Creo que no debe influir la pluviometría únicamente, sino también el tipo de suelo, la geología, la distinta adaptación de las formaciones vegetales
en un sitio y en otro, la deforestación ejercida por el hombre en la antigüedad, etc.

También hay que tener en cuenta el frecuente y molesto viento seco del cierzo en el Valle del Ebro, que perjudica al terreno "robándole" la humedad.
Por ejemplo imaginemos que llueve hoy 30 mm en Zaragoza, pero durante los tres días siguientes va a soplar sin interrupción el cierzo con rachas de 70 km/h, entonces toda esa humedad acumulada en la capa superficial del suelo desaparece.

Igualmente, también hay que reseñar que dos lugares con igual número de meses secos al año no tienen por qué tener similar pluviometría anual.
En la Costa Brava y en Oporto tienen de media un mes seco al año, pero luego en los restantes meses en Oporto llueve mucho, mientras que en la Costa Brava no llueve demasiado, (salvo cuando algún hay un episodio intenso de gota fría mediterránea otoñal).

Espero que os guste. :

Añado: Versión euromediterránea del mismo mapa, con el mismo formato:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/euromed-3-656970.gif


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2013)

non grato dijo:


> .
> La zona tiene corrientes marinas bastante fuertes. Es raro ver a los nativos bañándose, a pesar de ser una zona de playas casi vírgenes inmensas, y es debido a que es una costa bastante traicionera.
> .



Corrientes no sé. Algunas veces hay olas grandes y con resaca, pero creo que la verdadera razón de que la gente se bañe poco es que el agua está fría de coj....


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jun 2013)

non grato dijo:


> Ola ke asei?.
> Por amable invitación del creador del hilo, paso a relatar el clima que me encontré los dos años que estuve viviendo en Portugal, en la región del Alentejo Costa, muy cerca la ciudad natal del gran genio de los banquillos y procer José Mourinho... Bueno, me desvío del tema.
> El Alentejo es la región de Portugal que va desde el sur del Tajo hasta el Algarve.
> Cosas que me llamaron la atención:
> ...



O sea, que la nieve (cuajada a nivel del mar), y las heladas, deben ser ambas muy pero que muy raras. Igual la nieve es un fenómeno que allí en plena costa solo da cada sesenta o setenta años... En el interior imagino que puede ser algo más probable, como lo es en Extremadura o en el norte de Sevilla y de Huelva.
Por ser la zona peninsular más alejada de la plataforma continental francesa, es ahí donde con menos potencia llegan los fríos siberianos.

También lo de que noviembre a abril llueva mucho, y poco en el resto del año, es algo típico de las costas portuguesas, de la costa pontevedresa, de Andalucía occidental e incluso de Málaga, principalmente.
En casi todo el resto peninsular, predomina lo que hemos dicho muchas veces por aquí en el hilo, la distribución otoño estación lluviosa principal, primavera estación lluviosa secundaria; verano estación seca principal, invierno estación seca secundaria poco marcada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jun 2013)

¿Os gusta como ha quedado el mapa? ¿A la vista se hace cómodo de verlo? ¿Os parece saturado?


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jun 2013)

Bueno, ahí está el mapa en el segundo mensaje de primera página, sección 2.1 de imágenes fijas climáticas de España, el último mapa de dicha sección.
Justo debajo he puesto ahí visible un enlace a la explicación del mismo, la que he puesto hace unas horas, anoche, en este mensaje:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-14.html#post9188321


----------



## Mr Eastwood (4 Jun 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Os gusta como ha quedado el mapa? ¿A la vista se hace cómodo de verlo? ¿Os parece saturado?



Buen trabajo, aunque algo saturado de números. ¿Ha pensado cambiarlo por colores con su correspondiente categoría?


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jun 2013)

Mr Eastwood dijo:


> Buen trabajo, aunque algo saturado de números. ¿Ha pensado cambiarlo por colores con su correspondiente categoría?



¿Cómo dices?


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Jun 2013)

Me he currado este otro, de la mitad sur de Europa, costa norteafricana y de Oriente Medio, idéntico al anterior de meses poco lluviosos al año. Solo me ha llevado dos días hacerlo, pero no creo que haga más, más que nada porque es agotador recorrerse todo el mundo, mirando mapas y datos. 

Este lo dejaré colgado en los enlaces URL climáticos europeos de primera página, (segundo mensaje).

*Pendiente de retocar.*


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Jun 2013)

Hay tormenta eléctrica por aquí desde hace diez minutos, y caen goterones gordos.
Amaneció casi despejado, pero después de las 11:00 h de la mañana han empezado a crecer con fuerza cumulonimbos de gran desarrollo vertical. Casi toda la bóveda celeste está llena de torreones y de coliflores.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2013)

He colgado los dos mapas de los meses secos en Meteored, y me dicen que hay un problemilla con los baremos utilizados. Alegan que sería más aconsejable poner el límite en 40 mm para todos los meses, porque de esa manera se señalarían con mayor exactitud los lugares secos de la Depresión del Ebro, (por haber allí comarcas que tienen uno o varios meses invernales que se pueden catalogar como secos).

Dicen también que se ayudaría a distinguir mejor entre el clima oceánico vasco, cuyos veranos son muy lluviosos, y los climas oceánicos costeros gallegos, donde en julio y en agosto llueve considerablemente menos que en la costa vasca.

No es que los mapas estén mal, pero parece que son mejorables.
Por tanto, paso a poner al lado de cada mapa que están pendientes de retocar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Jun 2013)

Hoy por aquí nos hemos levantado con el cielo cubierto y para la tarde se esperan tormentas fuertes en el interior.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2013)

Nota dijo:


> Hoy por aquí nos hemos levantado con el cielo cubierto y para la tarde se esperan tormentas fuertes en el interior.



No hace falta que digas población, calle y número, pero dinos región al menos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jun 2013)

Tenemos para hoy y para mañana estas alertas por tormentas eléctricas intensas:

Hoy:






Mañana:






Ayer y antesdeayer ya hubo tormentas, peor al haber menos aire frío en altura que hoy fueron menos organizadas. El miércoles las tormentas fueron débiles y crecieron solo encima de las principales cordilleras montañosas, y allí quedaron estáticas hasta desaparecer, por no haber demasiado aire frío, ni vientos intensos en altura que desplazasen lejos a esas tormentas.

Ayer por la tarde ya hubo más actividad tormentosa, incluso se detectaron en el radar supercélulas, como esta que atravesó de sur a norte la meseta castellanoleonesa. Se trata del núcleo que nació en el norte de la provincia segoviana, y pasó casi por encima de la ciudad de Palencia, mostrando un movimiento anómalo, es decir, se mueve desviada respecto a la dirección que llevan las demás tormentas. Hay constancia de que dejó granizadas por donde pasó.
Dicho rasgo de movimiento desviado y anómalo es una de las características que sirven para identificar las tormentas tipo supercélulas, que suelen ser más intensas que las tormentas típicas:


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jun 2013)

Esta granizada dejó dicha supercélula a unos veinte kilómetros al este de Valladolid.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jun 2013)

Está animada la composición de radares de rayos en toda Europa.
El frente tormentoso que está acechando Cantabria, Burgos y La Rioja, y que va camino de cruzar de izquierda a derecha el País Vasco, tiene buena pinta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2013)

CANTABRIA, tu madre patria.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jun 2013)

Tenemos 28º C por aquí. Se alcanzan o superan ligeramente los 35º C en zonas de Córdoba y de Jaén, y también en zonas del interior de Murcia, Alicante y Valencia.
En las costas de esas tres zonas las brisas evitan que el termómetro se dispare tan arriba, aunque por otro lado aumenta el efecto bochorno por la elevada humedad marina.

Los que lloraban en otros hilos la semana pasada por la ausencia de calor, espero que estén bien calladitos disfrutándolo. :rolleye:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Jun 2013)

Upeamos, ¿como ves la situacion de la semana que viene overdrive? ¿Se quedara en agua de borrajas?


----------



## Carbonilla (12 Jun 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los que lloraban en otros hilos la semana pasada por la ausencia de calor, espero que estén bien calladitos disfrutándolo. :rolleye:



Y que lo diga 
Tres lavadoras he puesto hoy, hoyga.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Jun 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Upeamos, ¿como ves la situacion de la semana que viene overdrive? ¿Se quedara en agua de borrajas?



Es pronto para saberlo con exactitud, pero para el lunes o el martes pasará una vaguada de aire frío en altura, que dejará tormentas eléctricas algo intensas de Andalucía hacia el norte, y más intenso el episodio inestable cuanto más al norte.

No obstante, en los próximos tres y cuatro días va a hacer bastante calor en casi todas las regiones, (en las costas gallegas parece que será donde menos apretará el calor).
Este calor de estos días, será un ingrediente perfecto que conjugará bien con ese frío en altura de principios de la semana que viene, para ver tormentas interesantes.

Incluso es posible que mañana o pasado haya alguna tormenta débil en zonas de montaña del interior, (el calor intenso hará crecer nubes de evolución vertical después de mediodía en dichas zonas montañosas), pero será poca cosa porque apenas hay aire frío de aquí al domingo, (lo gordo a partir del lunes, ya veremos en que intensidad).

También en estas fechas se pueden dar tormentas nocturnas, cosa que en fechas primaverales más tempranas de abril y mayo son más difíciles que sucedan porque por las noches no hace demasiado calor, y en estas fechas ahora en junio ya sí.
Dicho de otra manera: Con todo el calor que ha hecho hoy, si entrase de repente aire frío en altura en buenas dosis en estas horas nocturnas, empezarían a crecer nubes verticalmente a toda pastilla, (aunque al atardecer no hubiera aún aire frío, y por tanto ni una nube en ese momento), y tendríamos festival eléctrico garantizado ahora mismo. :baba:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Jun 2013)

Bonita imagen he encontrado por ahí de la costa barcelonesa, de hoy mismo.

Por un lado el Mediterráneo tiene aún sus aguas frías, ya que tras el invierno y la primavera los días realmente cálidos han sido pocos, y no le ha dado tiempo a calentarse.
Toda masa de aire asentada en cualquier mar, en las partes más inferiores y cercanas a la superficie marina de dicha masa de aire, su temperatura tiende a converger con la del agua del mar.
Por ejemplo, si a 20 km de Barcelona mar adentro la temperatura del agua está a 19º C, a lo mejor la temperatura del aire en dicho punto, a ras de agua, puede ser de 20º C, y además dicha masa de aire contiene mucha humedad.
Si nos situásemos con un helicóptero a 800 metros encima de ese punto marino, y midiésemos la temperatura ambiente, seguramente la temperatura sea algunos grados superior.

Entonces, lo que vemos en la foto son las finas e inofensivas nubes bajas y nieblas que hacen de frontera entre esa capa de aire húmedo y algo más fresco a ras de suelo, (y que el viento impulsa desde el mar hacia tierra), con la masa de aire muy cálido y seco de origen africano que hay por encima del mar.
En estas fechas, y coincidiendo con los primeros días ve fuerte calor, este fenómeno se puede ver en cualquier punto costero peninsular, no solo en Barcelona, aunque parece que son más frecuentes en las costas gallegas y del norte de Portugal, puesto que las aguas del Atlántico están aún más frías que las del Mediterráneo.

Una vez nos alejamos pocos kilómetros de la costa hacia tierra adentro, al no haber una superficie marina fría, este fenómeno no se da.
La capa de aire situada a ras de suelo en el interior peninsular ahora mismo está muy caliente, con temperaturas elevadas, fruto de la invasión de aire cálido africano.

Espero haberlo explicado bien.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Jun 2013)

38 Cº-Calor-Verano-Meterologos Franceses-OWNED-End...:rolleye:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Jun 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 38 Cº-Calor-Verano-Meterologos Franceses-OWNED-End...:rolleye:



Es pronto para cantar victoria, además de que en todos los veranos hay días más cálidos que la media, y días más frescos.
Igualmente, en invierno también hay días que destacan por ser inusualmente fríos, o inusualmente templados tirando a cálidos.

En septiembre ya podremos hablar con propiedad.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jun 2013)

Al final, y con la colaboración de la gente de Meteored, los dos mapas de meses poco lluviosos que puse hace unos días los hemos modificado de criterio, y han quedado tal que así, mostrando con esta otra forma de delimitar meses poco lluviosos los lugares secos del valle del Ebro y del interior del cuadrante sureste peninsular, principalmente, porque en algunas de esas zonas los meses del invierno son bastante secos, (no solo los del verano), y con el anterior método no se distinguía dicha peculiaridad.
Bueno, así han quedado los mapas, *(versión mejorada hecha en septiembre de 2013)*. Paso a continuación a explicarlos un poquillo. Por supuesto, queda para siempre en primera página con enlace a este mensaje:















*1) Fuentes:*

Datos de España basados en estudio de pluviometría 1981-2010 de Aemet.es:
Valores normales de precipitación mensual 1981-2010 - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Fuente secundaria para España, con la que he rellenado algunos huecos en el mapa que la fuente principal no cubría: Diagramas Climáticos - Index

Tercera fuente utilizada en la versión mejorada que he hecho en septiembre de 2013:
Sistema de Información Geográfico Agrario

Datos de Portugal basados en estudio de pluviometría 1981-2010 de Ipma.pt:
IPMA - 001
Tras haber visto que quedaban grandes huecos, he decidido buscar por la red unos cuantos datos por separado, para rellenar algo el territorio luso.

Datos de Francia basados en pluviometría de Meteofrance.fr, y también de Infoclimat.fr:
[ MétéoFrance ]
Normales et records des stations météo de France - Infoclimat
También he buscado aquí algún que otro dato aparte, igual que con Portugal.

Datos de Marruecos basados en datos de los últimos treinta años de Marocmeteo.ma:
Climat des villes | Maroc Météo

Los datos del segundo mapa euromediterráneo, están sacados casi todos de climogramas individuales de bastantes ciudades, buscadas una a una en google imágenes.



*2) Baremo utilizado:*

Con esos datos, he decidido marcar un baremo de precipitación mensual, debajo del cual se considera que el mes es poco lluvioso, o seco.
Ese baremo es 40 litros por metro cuadrado para los meses de abril a octubre, ambos inclusive.
Para los meses de noviembre a marzo, ambos inclusive, el baremo es 20 mm.

Por gran parte de la Europa no mediterránea, hay valores marcados con un signo negativo detrás, para indicar que la diferencia entre el mes más lluvioso y el mes más seco es inferior a 40 mm, por lo que delimitaría los climas oceánicos puros de la fachada euroatlántica, y también zonas de clima semicontinental y continental de Europa central y oriental, que comparten todas ellas el hecho de tener mucha regularidad pluviométrica muy bien repartida todo el año.

En algunos puntos del mapa hay números en formato grande, indican que hay muchas estaciones concentradas en poco espacio, todas ellas con un mismo número de meses secos, y compartiendo un mismo mes como el más seco de todo el año.

He creído conveniente diferenciar con asteriscos y subrayados dos peculiaridades:
Con asterisco los lugares en los que el mes más seco de todos es invernal, dicho mes es seco por quedar por debajo de 20 mm, y además hay uno o varios meses en verano que son secos, (por debajo de 40 mm).

Con subrayado los lugares en los que el mes más seco de todos es invernal, pero dicho mes queda por encima de 20 mm, (no es seco), y además hay uno o varios meses veraniegos secos, (por debajo de 40 mm).

Los números marcan eso mismo, el número de meses al año en los que suele haber pocas lluvias y sequedad.
Todas las capitales de provincia vienen marcadas con un puntito negro.



*3) Valores máximos y mínimos que aparecen en el mapa español:*

Los valores mínimos son cero en las regiones cantábricas, pirenaicas, suroeste francés. En Francia hay dos puntos donde he marcado el cero con un signo negativo detrás, para indicar que la diferencia entre el mes más lluvioso y el mes más seco es inferior a 40 mm, por lo que delimitaría los climas oceánicos puros, al haber mucha regularidad pluviométrica bien repartida todo el año.

En los demás lugares marcados con cero, en el litoral cantábrico principalmente, aunque no hay sequía y llueve los suficiente como para que todos los meses queden por encima de 30 mm, la distancia respecto al mes más lluvioso del año, (que suele ser noviembre), es bastante marcada.
Dicho de otra manera: aunque no hay sequía, en el litoral cantábrico en julio llueve considerablemente menos que en los meses más lluviosos, que son noviembre y en diciembre.

Los valores máximos peninsulares son ocho y nueve meses secos al año en el entorno de la ciudad de Almería, y aún hay uno más elevado, una rareza a nivel muy local, en el sureste de Albacete, con diez meses poco lluviosos al año de media. :8:
En las islas orientales canarias se llega a once meses secos, peor ahí es más normal por la influencia de las masas de aire secas procedentes del desierto sahariano.



*4) Colores:*

Los colores señalan cual es el mes seco del año.

El color rojo indica que el mes menos lluvioso de todos es julio, (el caso más abundante).
El segundo caso más abundante es agosto, representado con color verde.
En general, en casi todas las zonas en las que agosto es el mes menos lluvioso, la diferencia con julio es muy pero que muy pequeña, en algunos casos de décimas de litro nada más.
Es decir, están casi empatados julio y agosto, y gana agosto de chiripa por la mínima.

En casi todo el litoral mediterráneo y en sus proximidades, en cambio, la diferencia entre julio y agosto es algo mayor, debido a que finales de agosto en esos lugares ya se anticipa la época lluviosa otoñal (las gotas frías). El final de agosto suele consistir en un aumento de los chubascos irregulares pero intensos típicos de esa zona, respecto a julio.

Luego hay casos más raros, como junio, que es el mes menos lluvioso en un único punto de la costa norte de la isla canaria de La Gomera.
Imagino que la explicación viene porque el alisio, que es el viento del noreste que acumula nubes y deja lloviznas en la parte norte de la mayoría de las Islas Afortunadas, salvo Lanzarote y Fuerteventura), por alguna razón en ese lugar el alisio húmedo tiene menos impacto en junio, mientras que en el resto el mínimo coincide con julio, y en menor medida en agosto.

Además, está el caso de la mitad oriental del Pirineo de Huesca, la totalidad del Pirineo y Prepirineo catalán y zonás próximas, así como en menor medida en zonas aisladas montañosas del Sistema Ibérico (Soria, Zaragoza, Teruel).
En todos estos sitios el mes menos lluvioso corresponde con alguno del invierno:

El predominante en el Pirineo y Prepirineo oriental aragonés, y totalidad del catalán y zonas próximas, y en un punto pequeño y aislado de las montañas sorianas, es febrero, marcado con color azul oscuro.

Más raro aún es que enero sea el mes menos lluvioso del año, y eso solo sucede en algunos puntos del Pirineo de Lleida, en Andorra, en algún punto del Pirineo más oriental francés y en un par de zonas aisladas montañosas del Sistema Ibérico, en su sector turolense.
Enero como mes más seco está representado con color verde oscuro.

Por último, un caso aún más raro es que sea marzo el mes menos lluvioso, y eso solo sucede en un aislado punto de las Cordilleras Costero-Catalanas, concretamente en la Sierra del Montseny, en el límite entre Barcelona y Girona. Marzo lo he representado con color negro.

En todas estas zonas del noreste, suele llover más en los meses del final de la primavera, en los del verano y en los del principio del otoño que en invierno, y es por que los vientos que traen la lluvia en grandes cantidades a finales del otoño y en invierno a casi toda la península vienen del Atlántico, y llegan muy debilitados y secos hasta esas zonas del noreste peninsular por nuestros complicados relieves.
Además que tampoco llega demasiada inestabilidad mediterránea, porque las Cordilleras Costero-Catalanas hacen de barrera.
Por tanto, en todas estas zonas del noreste peninsular con baja pluviometría invernal, solo disponen de la actividad convectiva y tormentosa típica de final de primavera y de todo el verano para sumar litros en cantidades algo aceptables, (y aún así no son grandes cantidades).



*5) Más cosillas:*

En Francia se nota que la sequía estival mediterránea abarca muy poco terreno, y es alejarse un poco de dicha costa y enseguida aparece el clima oceánico continentalizado del interior francés, caracterizado por tener lluvias bien repartidas todo el año, por lo que ahí siempre está todo bien verdecito. 

Para determinar la sequedad a veces no solo vale con la pluviometría. También hay que tener en cuenta los lugares donde habitualmente sopla el frecuente y molesto viento seco del cierzo, como en el en el Valle del Ebro, donde el cierzo perjudica al terreno "robándole" la humedad.

Por ejemplo imaginemos que llueve hoy 30 mm en Zaragoza, pero durante los tres días siguientes va a soplar sin interrupción el cierzo con rachas de 70 km/h, entonces toda esa humedad acumulada en la capa superficial del suelo desaparece, y el terreno apenas nota ese aporte hídrico.

Igualmente, también hay que reseñar que dos lugares con igual número de meses secos al año no tienen por qué tener similar pluviometría anual.
En algún punto de la Costa Brava y en alguno de la costa gallega tienen de media un mes seco al año, pero luego en los restantes meses en Galicia llueve mucho, mientras que en la Costa Brava no llueve demasiado, (salvo cuando algún hay un episodio intenso de gota fría mediterránea otoñal).
Asimismo, las mayores temperaturas y el mayor número de cielos despejados en la Costa Brava ayudan a resecar más el terreno que en Galicia, que es más propensa a tener más días nublados, tanto en verano como en el resto del año.

Asimismo, que un lugar tenga más meses secos que otro, no implica necesariamente que sea también una zona más cálida.
Mismamente, en una zona que conozco bien, los valles del norte de Cáceres, (Coria, Plasencia), hace tanto o más calor que en Zaragoza o en Lleida, pese a que estas dos últimas ciudades reciben bastante menos lluvia.

También que un lugar tenga un mismo número de meses secos al año, no implica que sumando las cantidades totales anuales llueva lo mismo.
Por ejemplo, las costas del Cabo de Creus en Girona tienen de media tres meses secos al año, los mismos que tienen en la ciudad de Ourense, pero anualmente en la ciudad gallega llueve bastante más porque los otoños e inviernos son muy lluviosos en la fachada atlántica peninsular.



*6) Diferencias principales que salen en estos mapas con este nuevo baremo, y que en los mapas originales apenas salían reflejados:*

Básicamente, lo que podemos ver es que los veranos gallegos son un poquito menos lluviosos que los veranos de Cantabria y del País Vasco.

También elevando el requisito a cantidades inferiores a 20 litros al mes entre noviembre y marzo, así nos salen algunos lugares del valle del Ebro y del interior de Murcia, principalmente, que son bastante secos en invierno.
En cambio, en el mapa original, resultaba un poco chocante que en Zaragoza hubiese solo tres meses secos al año, (los del verano únicamente).


*7) Respecto a la versión anterior del mapa, y a la discusión que me llevó a mejorarla:*

El hilo de Meteored donde me sugirieron cambiar los baremos de meses secos de los primeros mapas, es este:
Mapa de meses poco lluviosos al año, España y área euromediterránea

Por último, recordaros que los mapas originales que hice hace unos días, y la correspondiente explicación, están aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-14.html#post9188321


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2013)

Francia, excepto el mediterraneo seco y pobre, es un país muy verde.. Pourquoi ? Pas ce que il pluie plus que a la Espagne Pouvre...


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jun 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Francia, excepto el mediterraneo seco y pobre, es un país muy verde.. Pourquoi ? Pas ce que il pluie plus que a la Espagne Pouvre...



Pues según el mapa y según las fuentes de datos pluviométricos, en las costas occidentales francesas llueve menos en verano que en Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco. :fiufiu:

La posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón azoriano, cerca de la costa gallega, hace que en esas costas occidentales francesas haya una pequeña disminución de las lluvias en los meses estivales, de ahí esos números unos rojos en el mapa euromediterráneo.

En totales anuales tampoco llueve gran cosa en la mayor parte del país. Por ejemplo en París no llueve mucho más que en Madrid, solo que los parisinos tienen lluvias bien repartidas todo el año, y los madrileños sufren de media cuatro meses de sequía veraniega al año.

Y haciendo un poco de off topic, lo de pobre... :: creo que es la zona francesa limítrofe con Bélgica la zona con menor renta de PIB, y justamente las zonas del centro y del sur las que más.


----------



## sirpask (16 Jun 2013)

Muchas graciaa Over!! Me ha gustado mucho sobre todo por encontrar las dos particularidades que mas me han sorprendido. .. Que la zona de pinares de Soria y la parte de la iberica tienen pluviometrias similares al pirineo, y la zona esa de Albacete con lluvias similares a un desierto... estaria interesante buscar algún pueblo cercano y preguntarles por sus cultivos.

La zona es:
Campos de Hellín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y el transvase Tajo - Segura parece que es bastante importante. No parece mala zona, que curioso.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jun 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Muchas graciaa Over!! Me ha gustado mucho sobre todo por encontrar las dos particularidades que mas me han sorprendido. .. Que la zona de pinares de Soria y la parte de la iberica tienen pluviometrias similares al pirineo, y la zona esa de Albacete con lluvias similares a un desierto... estaria interesante buscar algún pueblo cercano y preguntarles por sus cultivos.
> 
> La zona es:
> Campos de Hellín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



El pueblo del sureste de la provincia de Albacete que tiene diez meses secos es Albatana, y ordenando de enero a diciembre tiene estas precipitaciones medias mensuales:
enero: 14.1
febrero: 17.7
marzo: 21.5
abril: 28.4
mayo: 35.0
junio: 22.5
julio: 9.7
agosto: 11.4
septiembre: 34.9
octubre: 37.7
noviembre: 30.3
diciembre: 18.4

Otro en el que llueve muy poco es San Martín de Boniches, en la parte de Cuenca próxima al límite con Valencia, con ocho meses secos según el baremo utilizado para elaborar los mapas:
enero: 19.8 
febrero: 21.3
marzo: 14.6
abril: 31.4
mayo: 38.4
junio: 32.6 
julio: 6.6
agosto: 12.7
septiembre: 18.4
octubre: 30.3
noviembre: 29.0
diciembre: 32.5

En la vertiente zaragozana del Sistema Ibérico, (zona de Calatayud) también llueve poquito y tienen bastantes meses secos, así como en zonas del interior de Murcia o en la parte central de la Depresión del Ebro, desde el sur de Navarra y el este de La Rioja hasta el sur de Lleida.

Es cuestión de orografía, puesto que esas zonas hipersecas del interior de la mitad oriental peninsular están a sotavento de las montañas del Sistema Ibérico, por lo que cuando entran numerosos frentes y borrascas atlánticas en esas zonas ven poca precipitación.
Aunque el Mediterráneo no pilla tan lejos como el Atlántico, están lo suficientemente lejos como para que las gotas frías otoñales o primaverales mediterráneas no puedan afectarles con toda su plenitud.

Vamos, que las situaciones de inestabilidad potente que riegan el resto de la península, en esos rincones apenas las huelen, y entonces solo les queda la suerte de los chaparrones convectivos asociados a tormentas eléctricas típicas de los meses cálidos del año, que suceden siempre y cuando tras varios días de calor haya una repentina entrada de aire frío en altura y humedad ambiental en buenas dosis, (como va a pasar a partir de mañana, que veremos buenas tormentas en bastantes zonas de la mitad norte).

El caso de la costa almeriense, murciana y del sur de Alicante es ligeramente distinto.
También se ven afectados por la sombra pluviométrica que las Cordilleras Béticas ejercen, prueba de ello es que en Cádiz, Estrecho y en el oeste de Málaga suele llover bastante en invierno cuando la circulación de los frentes y borrascas atlánticas bajan al sur y entran por el Golfo de Cádiz.

Además, los episodios de lluvias breves y torrenciales mediterráneos típicos del otoño y de la primavera son menos numerosos y menos intensos en Almería que en las costas valencianas y catalanas, por lo que todo ello resulta en unas cantidades de precipitación, tanto mes a mes como en totales anuales, muy pírricas y dignas de los desiertos norteafricanos.
Incluso en las costas argelinas y del norte de Túnez reciben más lluvia que en la costa almeriense y murciana.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jun 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Aunque el Mediterráneo no pilla tan lejos como el Atlántico, están lo suficientemente lejos como para que las gotas frías otoñales o primaverales mediterráneas no puedan afectarles con toda su plenitud.
> 
> Vamos, que las situaciones de inestabilidad potente que riegan el resto de la península, en esos rincones apenas las huelen, y entonces solo les queda la suerte de los chaparrones convectivos asociados a tormentas eléctricas típicas de los meses cálidos del año, que suceden siempre y cuando tras varios días de calor haya una repentina entrada de aire frío en altura y humedad ambiental en buenas dosis, (como va a pasar a partir de mañana, que veremos buenas tormentas en bastantes zonas de la mitad norte).




En el interior norte de Cataluña sucede lo mismo, y de ahí que a finales de invierno allí tengan los meses menos lluviosos, cuando en el resto peninsular es febrero, si bien no es el mes más lluvioso, tampoco es que sea un mes seco respecto a otros meses.

Eso sí, en los meses cálidos del año allí se hinchan a lluvia de origen tormentoso; en la región catalana no podemos hablar de cantidades pírricas de precipitación y de secarrales, (salvo en las inmediaciones de Lleida capital).


----------



## Arrigurriaga (16 Jun 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Pues según el mapa y según las fuentes de datos pluviométricos, en las costas occidentales francesas llueve menos en verano que en Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco. :fiufiu:
> 
> La posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón azoriano, cerca de la costa gallega, hace que en esas costas occidentales francesas haya una pequeña disminución de las lluvias en los meses estivales, de ahí esos números unos rojos en el mapa euromediterráneo.
> 
> ...



Confirmo todo lo meteorológico, y sobre el PIB tienes razón en que el norte es lo más pobre (salvo Córcega y colonias, claro)... pero lo _más rico_ está bastante repartido: Alsacia, Costa Azul, París, Lyon, etc.


----------



## Enrika (17 Jun 2013)

Gracias por el mapa de meses secos, overdrive. 

Me ha llamado mucho la atención la parte sur de la provincia de Teruel. Hay entre zonas limítrifes saltos de sólo un mes seco a siete y ocho meses secos. Y además se da aquí también (como en Pirineo-Huesca) la rareza de que sea febrero el mes más seco.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Jun 2013)

Hola, que explicación se le puede dar a esta imagen de radar?
Error de radar?


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jun 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, que explicación se le puede dar a esta imagen de radar?
> Error de radar?



::
La primera vez que veo un radar así, por lo que imagino que será un fallo, y gordo. :


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Jun 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ::
> La primera vez que veo un radar así, por lo que imagino que será un fallo, y gordo. :



Quizá sea un error de radar llamado "banda brillante", si sabes donde buscar información sobre estos "errores" te lo agradezco.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jun 2013)

Enrika dijo:


> Gracias por el mapa de meses secos, overdrive.
> 
> Me ha llamado mucho la atención la parte sur de la provincia de Teruel. Hay entre zonas limítrifes saltos de sólo un mes seco a siete y ocho meses secos. Y además se da aquí también (como en Pirineo-Huesca) la rareza de que sea febrero el mes más seco.



En Teruel, y en otras zonas próximas como en la parte de Zaragoza que limita con Soria y con Guadalajara, pasa una cosa.
En general es una zona donde no llueve demasiado, por los motivos que explicaba en los mensajes que puse hace unas horas.
Luego está el tema del baremo para calificar meses secos, que recuerdo que es menos de veinte litros al mes entre noviembre y marzo, y menos de cuarenta en los restantes. El resultado es que unas zonas en Teruel salen con seis o siete meses secos, y otras zonas justo al lado solo tienen uno o dos meses.

Mirando en la fuente del INM, para la localidad turolense de Albarracín salen 398 litros al año de media, distribuidos así:
enero 22.9
febrero 20.4
marzo 22.7
abril 41.9
mayo 59.1
junio 40.8
julio 18.0
agosto 29.1
septiembre 37.1
octubre 42.3
noviembre 29.8
diciembre 33.9

Para Teruel capital salen 366 litros, distribuidos así:
enero 17.2
febrero 16.1
marzo 19.3
abril 37.5
mayo 54.7
junio 43.0
julio 23.7
agosto 35.2
septiembre 33.1
octubre 42.7
noviembre 25.2
diciembre 18.9

Como ves, las cantidades anuales son similares, pero en Albarracín salen tres meses secos, y en Teruel salen siete.
Esta peculiaridad solo pasa en zonas del interior dentro del este y noreste peninsular, y especialmente en el sur de Aragon.

En otras zonas, especialmente en las proximidades del Atlántico, como en la costa de Cádiz, los meses secos son muy secos, pero los meses lluviosos son bastante lluviosos.

Para la localidad gaditana de Jerez de La Frontera sale al año 556,1 y cinco meses poco lluviosos, distribuidos así:
enero 75.0
febrero 57.4
marzo 37.7
abril 48.1
mayo 30.3
junio 8.4
julio 0.2
agosto 6.2
septiembre 25.3
octubre 69.0
noviembre 96.1
diciembre 102.4

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es poner el mapa de los meses secos, y visualizar a continuación el de precipitaciones medias anuales, que ambos están en primera página y segundo mensaje.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 00:43 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Quizá sea un error de radar llamado "banda brillante", si sabes donde buscar información sobre estos "errores" te lo agradezco.



Mira, aquí hablan de ello, y de más peculiariades de los radares. Voy a leerlo yo también:

Entrevista del mes: José Miguel Gutiérrez, experto en radar | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jun 2013)

Bueno, pues tenemos un cambio brusco de tiempo respecto a ayer.
Ayer a estas horas yo marcaba 29º C con cielos despejados, y ho esta bastante cubierto con 16º C ahora mismo, (eso sí, de momento sin tormenta eléctrica).

El embolsamiento de aire frío en altura seguirá avanzando lentamente de oeste a este.
Desde ya hasta el miércoles tendremos bajada sensible de las temperaturas, bastantes nubes y algo de lluvia en casi todas las regiones, lluvias que en el caso del valle del Ebro y de los Pirineos serán intensas y acompañadas de aparato eléctrico, por coincidir allí dosis elevadas de frío en altura fruto de una vaguada polar, intenso calor en superficie acumulado de estos días pasados, y aporte de vientos húmedos en las capas bajas y medias de la atmósfera desde el Mediterráneo, cóctel explosivo para que se den las tormentas severas e intensas que allí se esperan.
No obstante, lo más gordo caerá en zonas de Francia, aunque si la inestabilidad hubiese bajado más al sur nos lo hubiéramos comido todo nosotros.

Esto es lo que muestran algunos modelos, la precipitación que se espera que caiga desde estos instantes hasta pasado mañana miércoles a las 8:00 h de la mañana. :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jun 2013)

Siguiendo con el mapa de meses poco lluviosos, que nadie piense que el número cuatro que aparece en el oeste de Cantabria es un error.
Esa zona es el valle de Liébana (zona de Potes), que está encajonado por casi todas partes por elevadas montañas que hacen de barrera para las lluvias, dando lugar a bastante menos cantidades de lluvia, y a una mayor duración de la estación seca veraniega, dando valores impropios para la región cantábrica.

Liébana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En general, en el mapa se ve claramente como cuanto más al norte avanzamos menos dura la sequía veraniega, pero ello no implica que haya sitios en el norte donde hay varios meses de estación seca, como en dicho valle de Liébana o en zonas del tramo medio del valle del Ebro, y que haya zonas del sur con bastante pluviometría y con estación seca breve, caso de la sierra gaditana de Grazalema, del sector central de Sierra Nevada, de la sierra norte de Huelva o de las serranías del sur de Albacete.


----------



## Kata-crack (17 Jun 2013)

Precioso el mocazo que hemos tenido sobre las siete de la tarde en Oviedo... 
Truenos, granizo, lluvia bestial y sol p icón todo de una sentada, a la vez 

Me ha gustado mucho. Firmo por tener otra así. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Jun 2013)

Las predicciones se están cumpliendo.
Problemas por crecidas repentinas en las orillas de los arroyos de montaña en algunos puntos del Pirineo de Huesca y de Lleida, por las intensas tormentas de las últimas horas que han dejado más de 150 l/m2 en algunos valles y laderas montañosas.


----------



## manuel venator (21 Jun 2013)

Hola overdrive.


Acabo de ver uno de los cielos mas raros que recuerdo.
Te pongo una foto, aunque no se si capta del todo la escena.
A bajo nivel se veían las típicas nubes y por encima unas tiras muy finas de condensación. O, utilizando términos textiles, abajo algodones y encima capas de seda. Presupongo que dos fenómenos distintos se producen a distintas alturas pero ¿Que esta pasando realmente?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Jun 2013)

Como se puede ver en la foto, Liébana es un secarral.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jun 2013)

Overdrive prepárate para Julio....va a ser la madre de todos los OWNEDS...se acaba la tregua y comienza el Inferno Secarralero Españó...de 45 Cº no bajaremos...tiempo al tiempo....:rolleye:


----------



## eljos (25 Jun 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Overdrive prepárate para Julio....va a ser la madre de todos los OWNEDS...se acaba la tregua y comienza el Inferno Secarralero Españó...de 45 Cº no bajaremos...tiempo al tiempo....:rolleye:



Para empezar tenemos el mar unos 2-3 grados más frío de lo normal, aquí a orillas del mediterráneo eso se traduce en una brisa 2-3 grados más fresca que de costumbre, con lo cual apenas pasamos de 25 grados, con mínimas de 18. Ya firmaba yo el verano así.

Llegará el calor, pero más tarde.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jun 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Para empezar tenemos el mar unos 2-3 grados más frío de lo normal, aquí a orillas del mediterráneo eso se traduce en una brisa 2-3 grados más fresca que de costumbre, con lo cual apenas pasamos de 25 grados, con mínimas de 18. Ya firmaba yo el verano así.
> 
> Llegará el calor, pero más tarde.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2



Obvio....ya lleva algunos años haciendo eso....el Verano fuerte empieza en Julio y acaba a mediados de Octubre....pero el calor ni perdona ni olvida....asi que a los metereologos púes OWNED...8:


----------



## eljos (28 Jun 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Obvio....ya lleva algunos años haciendo eso....el Verano fuerte empieza en Julio y acaba a mediados de Octubre....pero el calor ni perdona ni olvida....asi que a los metereologos púes OWNED...8:



A esos gabachos que dijeron eso, no a todos.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## eljos (28 Jun 2013)

Una simple comparación de las últimas 4 semanas de Junio en 2013 y en 2012, salta a la vista que estamos unos cuantos grados por debajo que el año pasado, por estas fechas en Valencia se habían superado los 30º C en 14 ocasiones, este año sólo 4 veces. Y justo tal día como hoy, nuestra provincia ardía por los 4 costados (tampoco hay que cantar victoria, ayer había un foco pequeño en Real de Gandía).

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jun 2013)

Overdrive da la cara...


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jun 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Para empezar tenemos el mar unos 2-3 grados más frío de lo normal, aquí a orillas del mediterráneo eso se traduce en una brisa 2-3 grados más fresca que de costumbre, con lo cual apenas pasamos de 25 grados, con mínimas de 18. Ya firmaba yo el verano así.
> 
> Llegará el calor, pero más tarde.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2



Correcto. Puedo afirmarlo porque mismamente estuve hace cuatro días en Lloret de Mar, y efectivamente, tanto la temperatura de la brisa marina como el agua estaban algo frescas para estas fechas.
Bueno, y no me hacía falta estar a la orilla del mar para saberlo, puesto que es algo que los datos ya vienen mostrando durante las últimas semanas.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 23:15 ----------




Nota dijo:


> Como se puede ver en la foto, Liébana es un secarral.



No es que sea un secarral, pero sí que hay zonas de dicho valle que son bastante más secas que la media que corresponde a la cornisa cantábrica.

Podemos hacer una comparación con el valle del Ebro, el cual en su tramo medio se registran precipitaciones típicas de un clima semiárido, (desde el sur de Navarra hasta el oeste de Lleida).
Pese a ello, algunos valles pirenaicos de la vertiente sur, (y por tanto dentro de la cuenca hidrográfica del Ebro), son lugares bastante lluviosos.
En el Sistema Ibérico también hay algún que otro punto con buenos indices pluviometricos medios, aunque inferiores a los del Pirineo.


A menor escala y dentro del valle de Liébana pasa algo parecido:
Hay zonas mejor expuestas a las lluvias que otras, pero dentro de él hay un sector en que llueve bastante menos, porque está encerrado entre grandes cordales montañosos que ejercen sombra pluviométrica sobre dicho punto del valle.
La especial configuración del valle, y el hecho de que al oeste del mismo esté la mayor mole de toda la Cordillera Cantábrica, es decir, los Picos de Europa, contribuyen a potenciar el efecto sombra pluviométrica en el valle.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2013)

Buenos púes por fin la semana que viene llega el Verano Azul y "Frio".....vaya OWNED nenes...


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Jul 2013)

Por fin un poco de entretenimiento, empiezo a escuchar truenos.
Desde hace tres horas están creciendo nubes de desarrollo vertical en los principales sistemas montañosos del centro y del noreste peninsular, como muestra mi firma.
También hoy tenemos nubes bajas por el litoral cantábrico, y nubosidad variable y de momento inofensiva entrando por Portugal en dirección al Mediterráneo


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Jul 2013)

*Una fuerte granizada daña la iglesia de los Sagrados Corporales de Daroca*

Efe/Heraldo.es. Zaragoza| 01/07/2013 a las 20:07 

La tormenta ha comenzado sobre las 16.35 y ha afectado al casco urbano y el polígono industrial, aunque todavía se evalúan los daños en los cultivos.

Una fuerte granizada caída esta tarde en la localidad zaragozana de Daroca ha roto un remate de la torre de la iglesia de Santa María de los Sagrados Corporales que ha caído y dañado el dispositivo eléctrico.

El alcalde, Miguel García, ha indicado a Efe que durante un cuarto de hora han llegado a caer "entre 25 y 30" litros por metro cuadrado de agua acompañados por mucho granizo "y mucha fuerza".

Además ha caído un rayo, a las 16.35, sobre la torre de la Colegiata, que ha roto el remate de la torre.

Según García, la tormenta ha sido "muy localizada" y ha afectado principalmente al casco urbano de la población y al polígono industrial aunque se están evaluando los daños que ha podido ocasionar a los cultivos de cebada y trigo existentes en la periferia.

El agua y el granizo ha ocupado la calzada de la calle Mayor de la localidad zaragozana. "Había tanto granizo que las cañerías no desaguaban", ha explicado José Manuel Segura, vecino de Daroca.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Las tormentas han dejado esta tarde las mayores cantidades de precipitación en las siguientes estaciones de Aemet y de Meteoclimatic, respectivamente:

Torla Huesca 27.2 
Torre de Cabdella Lleida 25.0 
Soria Soria 23.8 
Martinet Lleida 20.2 
Fonfría Teruel 20.2 
La Molina Girona 20.0 
Ólvega Soria 13.6 
Vinuesa Soria 11.0 
Caldes de Montbui Barcelona 10.6 
Puerto Alto del León Madrid 9.7


Sta Magdalena de Serinyà (Lleida)	25,1
Bagà (nord) (Barcelona)	16,4
Rialp (Lleida)	15,0
Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)	12,6
Queixans - La Cerdanya (Girona)	10,0
Barruera (Lleida)	8,6
Palazuelos de Eresma (PR) (Segovia)	7,2
Refugi d'Amitges (CEC) (Lleida)	5,0
Farrera - Casa Llucio (Lleida)	4,4
La Pobla de Lillet (Barcelona)	4,3


*A partir de mañana, y durante lo que queda de semana toca ola de calor intensa y duradera, debido a que entra viento de sur a todos los niveles bajos y altos de la atmósfera, procedente de los desiertos norteafricanos.
Los modelos estiman que a finales de semana se acercará timidamente una vaguada de aire frío en altura desde el Atlántico, que podría generar algunas tormentas eléctricas y precipitaciones en las montañas del cuadrante noroeste peninsular. Ya veremos que pasa, pero de momento toca calor intenso y cielos despejados o casi despejados.
Nada raro para estas fechas, pues empezamos a entrar en la época más cálida y más seca del año para nuestras latitudes ibéricas.*


----------



## Kata-crack (2 Jul 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los modelos estiman que a finales de semana se acercará timidamente una vaguada de aire frío en altura desde el Atlántico, que *podría generar algunas tormentas eléctricas y precipitaciones en las montañas del cuadrante noroeste* peninsular.



Eso ya me gusta más 

Ahora en serio: veo este mapa pal sábado por la tarde y me encantaaaaa!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jul 2013)

¿Qué tal lleváis la ola de calor?


----------



## foro.economia.2010 (5 Jul 2013)

Aquí en la isla de Ibiza, hasta este momento el calor se mantiene a raya, por ahora hemos tenido un verano suave ... veremos los próximos días...ienso:

Edito he salido hoy a la calle y parece que algo de esa ola de calor también va a tocar por aquí...


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jul 2013)

Kata-crack dijo:


> Eso ya me gusta más
> 
> Ahora en serio: veo este mapa pal sábado por la tarde y me encantaaaaa!!



No hubo suerte hoy, compañera, pues el aire cálido, seco y estable en altura procedente de África, (y que se está dejando notar más en la mitad occidental peninsular que en la oriental), ha impedido la llegada de aire frío.
No obstante, para mañana por la tarde, y también para principios y mediados de la semana que empieza, alguna opción de ver tormentas eléctricas hay.

Como decía, las máximas más sofocantes de estos días se están dando en zonas de la mitad occidental situadas a poca altitud, (amplias zonas de Portugal, de Extremadura, de los valles del interior gallego...)

Temperaturas máximas de hoy en Meteoclimatic:

Tomar (Santarém)	41,9
Badajoz - Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz)	41,9
Córdoba - Ciudad Jardín (Córdoba)	41,4
Andújar (Jaén)	40,4
Córdoba - Poniente (Córdoba)	40,3
Moita (Setúbal)	40,2
Navalvillar de Pela (Badajoz)	40,0
Lisboa (Lisboa)	39,9
Moraleja - San Cristobal (Cáceres)	39,9
Almendralejo (San Marcos) (Badajoz)	39,9


De los últimos siete días:

Córdoba - Ciudad Jardín (Córdoba)	42,2
Badajoz - Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz)	42,1
Tomar (Santarém)	41,9
Valdelamusa-Aguas Teñidas (Huelva)	41,7
Tomares (Sevilla)	41,6
Andújar (Jaén)	41,5
Montalvo (Santarém)	41,3
Sevilla - Triana (Sevilla)	41,3
Córdoba - Poniente (Córdoba)	41,2
Utrera (Sevilla)	41,1

---------- Post added 06-jul-2013 at 23:53 ----------




foro.economia.2010 dijo:


> Aquí en la isla de Ibiza, hasta este momento el calor se mantiene a raya, por ahora hemos tenido un verano suave ... veremos los próximos días...ienso:
> 
> Edito he salido hoy a la calle y parece que algo de esa ola de calor también va a tocar por aquí...



Las Islas Baleares, especialmente Ibiza, Menorca y Formentera son tan pequeñas, que las brisas diurnas de origen marino atraviesan sin problemas toda la superficie de dichas islas, y mantienen la temperatura a raya.
En la parte interior del centro de la isla de Mallorca, las brisas llegan un poco más debilitadas, y entonces justo ahí tienen más continentalidad en el comportamiento de las temperaturas; esto es, las temperaturas máximas diurnas suben con más fuerza, y las mínimas nocturnas bajan con más decisión que en la costa.
En las costas peninsulares pasa lo mismo: A lado del mar y cuando coincide que sopla brisa de mar hacia tierra en un día cálido veraniego, el termómetro no se dispara en exceso dedía, ni baja en picado de noche, pero a cambio la elevada humedad da sensación de bochorno asfixiante. 
Según nos adentramos tierra adentro, el efecto se invierte, la brisa marina no llega, por lo que desaparece la humedad y hay más contraste térmico entre el día y la noche .

Yo personalmente, como individuo mesetario que soy, llevo muy mal el calor húmedo costero en verano.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Jul 2013)

Jodeos, 18 graditos marco. :Baile:

La ola de calor en la peninsula se acaba el martes, las tormentas contendran las maximas ademas. 

Calor y moscas, algo normal de Burgos p´abajo en pleno julio.Para aguantar mejor el calor pensad en que las noches son cada vez mas largas, ahora a partir de San Fermin es cuando se nota que acortan los dias.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jul 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> `b]Jodeos, 18 graditos marco.[/b] :Baile:
> 
> La ola de calor en la peninsula se acaba el martes, las tormentas contendran las maximas ademas.
> 
> Calor y moscas, algo normal de Burgos p´abajo



Viento del noreste se llama el responsable de esa refrescante temperatura a orillas del Cantábrico y sus proximidades.
En Burgos capital ahora mismo están alrededor de 14º C, porque ahí llega bien dicho viento debido a la poca elevación de las montañas vascas.
Más al sur, por Salamanca, Segovia, Madrid, dicho viento no se deja notar estos días, y estamos claramente por encima de 20º C a estas horas de la medianoche, incluso algún punto del área metropolitana madrileña rondando los 30º C. :8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal lleváis la ola de calor?



38Cº en Mequinenza, exjperto...8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jul 2013)

> AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
> 
> AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 13/2013 EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 06/07/2013
> 
> ...



No viene mal recordar en estos días que tengáis cuidadito con tomar el sol en exceso, manteneros hidratados, caminar por la sombra, etc.


----------



## luisito (7 Jul 2013)

joder que descubrimiento este jilo...


muy bueno.

horas de lectura...


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Jul 2013)

Os paso las máximas más brutales de hoy, (bueno de ayer domingo), en Meteoclimatic. El suroeste peninsular está que arde:


Badajoz - Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz)	43,1
Córdoba - Ciudad Jardín (Córdoba)	42,1
Navalvillar de Pela (Badajoz)	41,7
Tomar (Santarém)	41,4
Moraleja - San Cristobal (Cáceres)	41,4
Tomares (Sevilla)	40,9
Córdoba - Poniente (Córdoba)	40,8
Almendralejo (San Marcos) (Badajoz)	40,6
Valdelamusa-Aguas Teñidas (Huelva)	40,5
Badajoz-Dehesilla Calamon (Badajoz)	40,4


En plena ola de calor, y pese a que gran parte de la península está teniendo estos días mínimas nocturnas asfixiantes y superiores a 15º C y a 20º C, hay unos poquitos sitios en zonas de montaña del centro y del norte peninsular donde está haciendo bastante fresquete en las horas de la madrugada, (justo instantes antes del amanecer, que es cuando suelen darse las temperaturas mínimas):

Puente Pumar -Polaciones- (Cantabria)	5,6
Sopeña de Curueño (León)	8,6
Prades - Closos (Tarragona)	9,5
Guitiriz (Lugo)	9,5
Sta María del Condado (León)	9,9
Zafrilla (Cuenca)	10,7
Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara)	11,0
Griegos (Teruel)	11,0
Barruera (Lleida)	11,2
Refugi d'Amitges (CEC) (Lleida)	11,2


----------



## Carbonilla (8 Jul 2013)

Por aquí llevamos tres días a 29℃ y agobiaos, no quiero pensar en cómo andarán por el sur... Pero es que hemos pasado del invierno al verano en una semana : y sienta fatal.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Jul 2013)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Por aquí llevamos tres días a 29℃ y agobiaos, no quiero pensar en cómo andarán por el sur... Pero es que hemos pasado del invierno al verano en una semana : y sienta fatal.



Para nada, ha habido al menos 3 meses de transición, éste año la primavera ha sido de libro, al menos en la mayor parte del país.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jul 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Viento del noreste se llama el responsable de esa refrescante temperatura a orillas del Cantábrico y sus proximidades.
> En Burgos capital ahora mismo están alrededor de 14º C, *porque ahí llega bien dicho viento debido a la poca elevación de las montañas vascas.*
> Más al sur, por Salamanca, Segovia, Madrid, dicho viento no se deja notar estos días, y estamos claramente por encima de 20º C a estas horas de la medianoche, incluso algún punto del área metropolitana madrileña rondando los 30º C. :8:



Si, son para pitufos.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2013 at 21:10 ----------

En mi pueblo estos días nos hemos movido entre los 21 y los 23 grados. A partir de mañana se esperan tormentas en la cordillera cantábrica.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Jul 2013)

Tras los fuertes calores de la semana pasada, que estaban acompañados del predominio de cielos despejados, hemos pasado en estos últimos días a una dinámica mañanas soleadas, en las que cada tarde se generan tormentas eléctricas en las montañas de la mitad norte.

También vienen siendo frecuentes en estos últimos días bancos espesos de nubes bajas y nieblas de gran extensión, procedentes del Atlántico por estar sus aguas frías en contraste con lo caliente que están las masas de aire situadas en tierra firme, (y por ello también está fría no solo el agua, sino también la capa de aire inferior de la atmósfera situada encima de dicho océano.
Incluso en el tercio occidental peninsular, al soplar vientos del oeste dichas nieblas se meten tierra adentro, mayormente en Galicia y en Portugal, incluso llegando puntualmente a zonas de Extremadura y de Andalucia occidental, como se ve en esta captura de las 13:00 h de hoy.
Vemos también un gran banco de nubes que anda por Baleares, y que según la animación del Sat24 van viajando hacia el norte y vienen del interior del continente africano, (por tanto son nubes altas, secas e inofensivas que solo traen más calor y bochorno).


----------



## Raven Seldon (13 Jul 2013)

Por lo visto hoy es el día más caluroso del año en el Reino Unido. Por mi zona estamos sobre los 29º, las máximas previstas eran de 32º si no recuerdo mal.

Una pasada teniendo en cuenta que en Junio estaba nevando por Escocia :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Jul 2013)

Raven Seldon dijo:


> Por lo visto hoy es el día más caluroso del año en el Reino Unido. Por mi zona estamos sobre los 29º, las máximas previstas eran de 32º si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> Una pasada teniendo en cuenta que en Junio estaba nevando por Escocia :8:



Habrá que tener en cuenta la elevada humedad ambiental que suele haber por allí. No he estado en dichas islas, pero debe ser parecido a Holanda y Bélgica: Los pocos días que hace calor intenso, se intensifica la sensación de bochorno por la elevada humedad ambiental que proviene del Atlántico, de los numerosos rios, del terreno que desprende humedad porque se mantiene bien regado por las constantes lluvias que allí se dan todo el año, etc.

En las montañas del norte peninsular también ha estado nevando hasta hace nada, como quien dice. Incluso todavía aguantan bastantes neveros en las zonas más altas de las cordilleras cantábrica y pirenaica...


----------



## Raven Seldon (13 Jul 2013)

Según Google la humedad ahora es de un 49%.

Yo siempre lo digo, que por ejemplo cuando estaba en Barcelona me moría de asco en verano por lo pegajoso que era el calor (el bochorno, _la xafogor_ que lo llamamos ahí). Aquí por la razón que sea el ambiente parece más seco (mi pueblo está en la orilla del Thames, pero lejos de la costa) y si te pones a la sombra el aire es fresquito y respirable. Muy diferente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, que el analisis de Estofex para hoy es digno de enmarcar.
Posibilidad de tormentas eléctricas muy intensas en el noroeste peninsular para esta tarde y tarde-noche, que pueden conllevar granizadas severas y rachas de viento violentas en los momentos cumbre de las tormentas.







DISCUSSION

... N Portugal, Spain ...

The daily thermal low will reinforce on Saturday in response to diurnal heating, and rich low-level moisture will advect inland again with onshore and upslope flows along the Spanish North coast. The surface and sounding observations of the last few days have revealed that the circulation of this heat low extends upward to as high as 700 hPa with 5 to 10 m/s Northeasterly winds. This means that the moisture will be deep enough to reduce its exposure to daytime mixing processes. After a series of days with afternoon and evening thunderstorms, local moisture ¨recycling¨ can play an additional favourable role. Satellite imagery of the last couple of days suggested strong instability release with well-organized storms as soon as this moist boundary layer was heated enough to break the cap and connect with the very steep mid-level lapse rates aloft. Not much doubt is left that the CAPE maxima between 2000 and 3000 J/kg in the forecast model will materialize again in a narrow, West-East aligned belt over Northern Spain on Saturday, though this instability will be strongly capped along the coast.
Deep-layer shear is in the 10 to 15 m/s range on a large scale and may again be augmented to 20 m/s in case of a well-established sea breeze and upslope flow regime. The novelty in Saturday´s setup is a vorticity lobe that swings northeastward and overspreads the region with large-scale lift, which will weaken the cap and facilitate convective initiation over Northern Spain. Scattered to widespread thunderstorms will form in the afternoon and evening hours, and a quick organization into strong multicells and a couple of supercells is forecast. A level 2 was issued for the region with the expected highest storm coverage for a chance of large to very large hail and severe downbursts. Storms may grow upscale into one or two MCSes and can persist well into the night, while the severe weather threat slowly diminishes with cooling surface layers. Northern Portugal was included into a level 1, since various models show signals that the storm clusters start to move Southwestward overnight on the back side of the upper-level low´s center.

The areas further inland in Central Spain will again see very dry and deeply mixed profiles. Isolated thunderstorms may form in the afternoon and evening hours, first over orographic features and later along an organized outflow front which may move Southward from the activity over Northern Spain, similar to Friday (see HRV satellite imagery). Severe (dry) downbursts and large hail are possible with stronger storms. However, strong entrainment will keep the thunderstorm coverage low.

Higher instability may build up again along the coast of Eastern Spain and in the Ebro valley, where moist Easterly upslope flow establishes. In an environment of 1000 to 2000 J/kg CAPE and a local augmentation of deep-layer shear to 20 m/s (along with some low-level veering), a similar scenario like in Northern Spain can be expected with any storm that forms: a quick organization into a strong multicell or even supercell with a significant threat of large to very large hail and severe wind gusts. However, the lift support of the vorticity maximum is weaker and arrives later. This means that the strong cap may suppress most of the convection, and confidence in more than isolated and struggling storms is not high enough for another level 2 area over Eastern Spain.


----------



## Kata-crack (13 Jul 2013)

Pues a ver si conseguimos que esas tormentas crucen la barrera de la Cordillera Cantábrica, que ayer nos quedamos con las ganas de tormentón. En Castilla la fiesta fue mucho más interesante. Eso sí: por suerte, las nubes lograron tapar el sol y tuvimos una brisa de lo más agradable. 

Creo que el gafe de ayer fue el aviso de tormentas que nos plantó la AEMET por la mañana. Hoy volvemos a tener ese aviso 

Estamos otra vez nublados y espero que poco a poco vaya refrescando. Pero necesito que llueva YA!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Jul 2013)

Seguimos con lo mismo de los últimos días, esto es, por las mañanas cielos despejados en prácticamente toda la península e islas, (salvo en el tercio oeste de la misma por la entrada de nubes bajas y nieblas atlánticas vía costa gallega y portuguesa, y que incluso avanzan algo al interior suroeste peninsular), y por las tardes crecimiento de nubes de desarrollo vertical en las montañas del norte peninsular y zonas próximas, que terminan en tormentas eléctricas, acompañadas a veces de chaparrones intensos.

La causa es que tenemos un anticiclón pululando por las Islas Británicas, acompañado de una dorsal de aire cálido en altura que lo alimenta, que abarca desde latitudes africanas y de Canarias, y pasa por encima del océano hasta llegar a dichas Islas Británicas.
No se si pilláis el concepto de "dorsal de aire cálido en altura". Viene a ser una correa de transmisión que viaja a gran altitud en la atmósfera, y que traslada aire cálido desde la fuente original del mismo, (África), hasta un anticiclón que suele situarse algo o bastante más al norte, (puede ser el clásico anticiclón de las Azores, o en este caso que nos ocupa es un anticiclón británico).

Por la posición de dicha dorsal y del citado anticiclón, por el norte peninsular a veces llega algo de aire frío procedente de Centroeuropa, (y necesariamente viene de ahí y no del Atlántico, porque la dorsal estos días hace de barrera que bloquea cualquier entrada de aire frío por el oeste).
A eso le sumamos que los vientos del sureste meten humedad mediterránea hacia el norte peninsular, y con estos ingredientes y el calor diurno de las horas centrales del día que hace crecer las nubes de desarrollo vertical cada tarde, estamos teniendo las tormentas casi a diario en las montañas del norte peninsular.
Espero que lo entendáis. 


Dichas tormentas han dado juego en algunas estaciones de Meteoclimatic, y han dejado estas acumulaciones de lluvia, (en litros por metro cuadrado), en los últimos siete días:

Borrastre (Huesca)	89,6
Benavente (Zamora)	84,3
Santorens (Huesca)	76,4
Sant Feliu de Pallerols (Girona)	73,0
Sta Magdalena de Serinyà (Lleida)	69,6
Berga (Barcelona)	63,8
Ribes de Freser-Càmping (Girona)	61,4
La Pobla de Lillet (Barcelona)	61,0
Sant Martí de Canals XOM (Lleida)	58,8
Barruera (Lleida)	53,8


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jul 2013)

Os dejo la previsión del estado del cielo y de las temperaturas máximas que se alcanzarán el jueves por la tarde, con motivo de la celebración de la "barbacoa desconstituyente" del próximo jueves a las seis de la tarde, y que esperemos que sirva para que el PPSOE sea borrado del mapa para siempre.

Al ser tormentas típicas de verano, lo más probable es que no se tire toda la tarde lloviendo en los puntos afectados por las tormentas. La mayoría de ellas, salvo que sean fuertes y permanezcan estáticas, suelen pasar tan rápido como han venido.
Vaya, que no es excusa para no acudir:


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Jul 2013)

Pocas novedades. Seguimos con el régimen de cielos despejados por las mañanas y tormentas eléctricas por las tardes en las montañas del norte y noreste peninsular, y en zonas llanas próximas a esas cadenas montañosas.
Incluso en la tarde de hoy el aire frío en altura puede que no quede restringido solo al noreste peninsular, sino que se deje sentir más al sur, y provoque tormentas eléctricas en zonas de montaña del centro y sur peninsular durante esta tarde de domingo.







Pese a esta dinámica, también tenemos encima de la península a la dorsal de aire cálido africana luchando con esas incursiones breves de aire frío e intentando ganar la batalla, por lo que seguiremos pasando calor especialmente en zonas a poca altitud situadas en el interior peninsular, como puede ser en los valles del Ebro, Tajo, Guadiana y Guadalquivir.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jul 2013)

Entro para decirle a Overdrive que a partir del jueves 25/07, olaza de calor in the Spanish Cold Summer ....no es nada personal xato...8::cook::X

Adeu Mateu...


----------



## Vinvinelo (21 Jul 2013)

Raven Seldon dijo:


> Según Google la humedad ahora es de un 49%.
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo, que por ejemplo cuando estaba en Barcelona me moría de asco en verano por lo pegajoso que era el calor (el bochorno, _la xafogor_ que lo llamamos ahí). Aquí por la razón que sea el ambiente parece más seco (mi pueblo está en la orilla del Thames, pero lejos de la costa) y si te pones a la sombra el aire es fresquito y respirable. Muy diferente.



En Cadiz pasa lo mismo. En la costa por mucha calor que haga no hay ese bochorno mediterráneo. En realidad aquí siempre tenemos nuestra brisa fresca de la bahía :


----------



## Raven Seldon (21 Jul 2013)

Vinvinelo dijo:


> En Cadiz pasa lo mismo. En la costa por mucha calor que haga no hay ese bochorno mediterráneo. En realidad aquí siempre tenemos nuestra brisa fresca de la bahía :



Ojo, esto me pasa por hablar  La semana pasada sí tuvimos dos días de bochorno! No era tan exagerado como en Barcelona, pero costó conciliar el sueño. Aunque tengo un truco: Me cojo un pack congelado de esos que se usan para mantener el frío en neveras portátiles, algo así...







Lo enrollo en una toalla fina (para no helarme los pies y no constiparme) y me lo pongo en los pies. Fresquito, fresquito y lonchafinista.

Este fin de semana las nubes han hecho que la temperatura fuera más o menos decente (en Londres se estaba de maravilla ayer). Pero mañana pone que llegaremos a 35º :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Jul 2013)

Buenas, que tenemos el hilo un poco abandonado.

Vaya contraste térmico que hay hoy entre la mitad occidental peninsular y el tercio más oriental.
Es debido a que hay una borrasca cerca de Galicia mandando vientos algo frescos desde el Atlántico, así como algo de nubosidad al centro y al oeste peninsular.

Por la zona más oriental peninsular no se notan esos efectos asociados a la borrasca atlántica, por lo que siguen asándose como en días pasados.

El mapa coloreado de temperaturas de estos justos instantes de Meteoclimatic habla por sí solo:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Jul 2013)

A lo mejor es de mi ordenador pero.¿Por que la gente no ha comentado nada hoy en meteored? Me pone que el ultimo mensaje fue a las 00:08 de hoy en la comunidad valenciana.¿No pueden comentar los usuarios? ¿Sigue en mantenimiento la pagina?


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> A lo mejor es de mi ordenador pero.¿Por que la gente no ha comentado nada hoy en meteored? Me pone que el ultimo mensaje fue a las 00:08 de hoy en la comunidad valenciana.¿No pueden comentar los usuarios? ¿Sigue en mantenimiento la pagina?



Eso parece, sí.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Jul 2013)

¿Es en general o solo es mi caso? ¿A ti tambien te ocurre?


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Es en general o solo es mi caso? ¿A ti tambien te ocurre?



A mi me pasa lo mismo que a ti, lleva un día entero sin rular.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2013)

La verdad es que hoy, al igual que ayer, salvo en el litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo, está siendo un día más típico de mediados de septiembre que de pleno final de julio.

La borrasca atlántica que ya está camino de las Islas Británicas, nos sigue mandando bandas de nubosidad desde el Atlántico a gran aprte de la península, así como viento algo fresquete procedente del oeste y suroeste, que es lo que está manteniendo el termómetro a raya en muchas zonas.
Aquí lo vemos mejor:

Por un lado, la imagen del satélite de las 15:15 h, con el centro de la borrasca, y la dirección hacia donde se mueve el viento (alrededor de ella y en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj), y por tanto así es hacia donde se mueven dichas bandas nubosas, según las flechas.








Por otro lado, la temperatura actual en la red Meteoclimatic, y como el viento y la situación geográfica provoca en unos sitios temperaturas fresquitas, y en otros temperaturas más cálidas.
Las flechas verdosas indican lo mismo que en el anterior mapa, hacia donde fluyen los vientos impulsados por la borrasca.
He dibujado con lineas negras las principales cordilleras, las cuales en lineas discontinuas las que por su posición hoy no generan recalentamiento térmico tras ser atravesadas por el viento, y lo que nos interesa, en lineas negras sin interrupción las cadenas montañosas en las que en esta situación concreta de hoy, cuando el viento pasa al otro lado y al descender montaña abajo, (según las flechas rojas), la masa de aire se va recalentando y provocando que en esos sectores de la península esté haciendo más calor que en el resto.
Por último, las flechas verdes que he puesto marcan pequeños y determinados puntos costeros donde está soplando ahora mismo la brisa con bastante intensidad, y manteniendo la temperatura un poquito más baja que en el resto de la costa mediterránea. Se ve bien que el color en esos puntos tiende más al amarillo que al rojo, lo que según la escala de colores indica que la temperatura es un poquitín menor, (aunque por otro lado la misma brisa trae humedad ambiental, y por tanto, sensación de bochorno).
Normalmente, hay zonas costeras más favorables que otras al impacto de la brisa, dependiendo de la orientación y de la forma de la linea costera.







Por todo esto es por lo que tanto ayer como hoy está haciendo más calor en la costa cántabra y vasca que en pleno horno del valle del Tajo, (zonas con poca altitud en Cáceres, Toledo, sur de Madrid, a orillas de dicho río). Incluso a estas horas Santander y Bilbao andan empatadas en temperatura con Sevilla, cosa que en verano no sucede todos los días, ni mucho menos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2013)

Lloviendo y con tormenta eléctrica desde hace un rato.
El termómetro ahora solo marca 12 grados, y la máxima ha sido de 21º C, la cual se ha registrado a las cuatro de la tarde.


----------



## VivaCorrales (28 Jul 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Lloviendo y con tormenta eléctrica desde hace un rato.
> El termómetro ahora solo marca 12 grados, y la máxima ha sido de 21º C, la cual se ha registrado a las cuatro de la tarde.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2013)

Y tras este paréntesis térmico de estos dos días, la vaguada de aire frío se quedará relegada lejos de nosotros, al oeste y en pleno Atlántico, propiciando que sople viento del sur de largo recorrido procedente de África, que hará que se nos eche encima una dorsal de aire cálido que no solamente nos afectará a nosotros, sino que también afectará de lleno a Francia y a otras zonas de Europa, (para que luego digan que al norte de los Pirineos siempre hace frío). :no: 

Resultado de todo esto es que según avance la semana vamos a pasar mucho calor, como indica este mapa de temperaturas para la tarde del próximo jueves día 1 de agosto:


----------



## HATE (28 Jul 2013)

Joder con lo comodo que se esta con estan temperaturas, miedo da ver todo ese tomate.

He marcado hoy una minima fresca, 11ºC y al final registre 4.1mm.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Jul 2013)

*Nota informativa de Aemet
Temperaturas muy altas en la Península
Información elaborada el 29 de julio de 2013*

A partir del miércoles, día 31, se prevé que una masa de aire de origen africano afecte a gran parte del área peninsular. Dará lugar a una situación de temperaturas altas en todas las comunidades peninsulares, salvo en Galicia, Asturias y noroeste de Castilla y León, zonas donde esta situación de calor será menos acusada.
Es muy probable que las temperaturas máximas alcancen o superen los 39ºC en numerosos puntos de la mitad sur peninsular y del valle del Ebro; posiblemente se alcancen los 41ºC en puntos de los valles del Guadalquivir. Se superarán los 36ºC en amplias zonas de la meseta norte e incluso en puntos del cantábrico oriental.

También serán significativas las temperaturas mínimas, manteniéndose por encima de los 20ºC/25ºC en amplias zonas de la mitad sur y centro peninsular y valle del Ebro.
Está previsto que las temperaturas más altas se alcancen el jueves, día 1. Es probable que el viernes, día 2, comiencen a descender en la mitad occidental peninsular y que el sábado, día 3, se generalice y acentúe el descenso, quedando a partir de este día, las zonas de temperaturas altas limitadas a la mitad sur y al valle del Ebro, con valores más suaves, entre 36ºC y 38ºC.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## HATE (30 Jul 2013)

Hoy otro minima fresca, 12ºC, mañana dios dira.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Ago 2013)

Que suerte tienen en Galicia, Asturias y Portugal estos días.
Se ve bien en este mapa de temperaturas actuales como la masa cálida sube vía Marruecos tratando de conquistar el suroeste europeo, a través de la zona central y oriental de nuestra península, para seguir hacia el norte por toda Francia.
Incluso en el Benelux a estas horas ya hace más calor que en el noroeste peninsular.







---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 13:52 ----------




HATE dijo:


> Hoy otro minima fresca, 12ºC, mañana dios dira.



Hoy yo he tenido mínima de 19º C a las cinco de la mañana, pero lo curioso es que anoche a eso de las 23:00 h hacía unos 20º C; el termómetro iba descendiendo lentamente según avanzaba la noche, como es lógico.
Posteriormente, justo a medianoche se empezó a levantar una ventolera de viento del sureste, que parecía que habían enchufado un secador calentorro, y la temperatura subió a eso de la una de la madrugada hasta los 24º C. ::

Luego aflojó la ventolera y cayó el termómetro hasta los 19º C de mínima marcados a las cinco de la mañana, antes de amanecer.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Ago 2013)

Menuda se lió ayer por la tarde en la provincia de Teruel. La verdad es que esa zona montañosa de Teruel y el interior de Castellón fabrica buenos tormentones cada verano.
La orografía complicada que siempre actúa potenciando el nacimiento de las tormentas, así como el aporte de humedad ambiental desde el Mediterráneo, el calor intenso de origen africano acumulado de estos días de atrás que se ha dejado sentir especialmente en la mitad oriental peninsular, y el pequeño embolsamiento de aire frío en altura que ayer atravesó el norte peninsular de oeste a este, todo ello dió lugar a esto:













Los daños materiales han sido destacados, incluso hay que lamentar alguna víctima humana también. :S

Al menos un desaparecido en la riada de Oliete, tras una fuerte tormenta - ABC.es


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Ago 2013)

Esta pasada tarde ha sido el turno de algunas zonas montañosas de Albacete, Almería, Granada y Murcia. También tienen festival eléctrico en estos justos instantes en la zona más oriental de Guipuzcoa, por Irún y zonas próximas.
El radar de rayos solo marca un punto rojo en el Pirineo navarro, pero en la próxima actualización dentro de un rato deberían aparecer más:













Bonita esta otra imagen, tanto con las tormentas mencionadas, (se ven más también por el Macizo Central francés y en la costa norte marroquí), como por la bonita banda estrecha de nubes altas de cirros que estaba atravesando la península de oeste a este, y que aquí en mi zona ha tapado el sol durante un buen rato al atardecer:







Por cierto, que lo que se ve en la animación de satélite de ayer por el oeste de Madrid en su zona limítrofe con Ávila es humo del incendio que hubo por la localidad abulense de Cebreros. Una lástima, porque aunque no sea una zona con altas cumbres de entidad respecto a otras zonas del Sistema Central, sí que tienen un gran valor paisajístico con grandes masas forestales de pinares. :S


----------



## HATE (6 Ago 2013)

Y hoy ya hay otro por la misma zona mas o menos y van...........

Decretado el nivel 1 en un incendio en Gavilanes (Ávila)


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ago 2013)

Otra tarde más de diversión en el noreste peninsular para los adictos a las tormentas eléctricas:













Los vientos del oeste que han soplado hoy y ayer están provocando bastante contraste térmico entre unas zonas y otras, llegando bastante recalentado al tercio sur peninsular y a las costas del sureste peninsular, donde hoy han tenido viento terral, que es un viento cálido y seco procedente del oeste y noroeste, que llega así a las costas del sureste tras cruzar la península y sus relieves montañosos).
Se nota justo en estos instantes la isla de calor urbana madrileña, debe ser que entre las edificaciones y calles sopla menos el viento refrescante del oeste, que es el responsable de la bajada de temperaturas en el centro y norte peninsular:


----------



## HATE (7 Ago 2013)

Jodo pues si que se nota lo que dices de la isla de calor de madrid. Un poco flojo el verando en cuanto a tormentas por el sistema central, veremos lo que queda de agosto y septiembre como se porta.


----------



## HATE (8 Ago 2013)

12.2ºC de minima he marcado, en el puerto de navacerrada 6.5ºC, fresco rico rico.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Ago 2013)

Vaya tormentazas tuvieron el pasado día cinco por Bélgica y por Países Bajos.

Este video de la costa belga es muy chulo:
[YOUTUBE]jubOJyT-2Tk[/YOUTUBE]

Poco tiempo después, al anochecer, la tormenta se debió mover al norte abarcando tierras holandesas:
[YOUTUBE]hl9aGvjpduY[/YOUTUBE]

En algo habrá que entretenerse mientras va pasando la chicharrera y la sequedad veraniega típica de nuestras latitudes ibéricas. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Ago 2013)

Y eso que en cantidades medias anuales de descargas de rayos, la mayor parte de nuestra península tiene bastante más frecuencia que ellos, excepto en el extremo más occidental y meridional de nuestra península que tiene valores similares a los holandeses.


----------



## HATE (11 Ago 2013)

Hoy casi se han alcanzado los 28ºC en el puerto de navacerrada (1.858 metros de altitud), el dia mas caluroso en lo que va de año.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Ago 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy casi se han alcanzado los 28ºC en el puerto de navacerrada (1.858 metros de altitud), el dia mas caluroso en lo que va de año.



No te digo la noche que hace ahora mismo en Madrid: 33º en la calle a las 12 de la noche ::


----------



## HATE (12 Ago 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> No te digo la noche que hace ahora mismo en Madrid: 33º en la calle a las 12 de la noche ::



21.8ºC tengo yo ahora mismo en un pueblo a 40 km de madrid.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Ago 2013)

He hecho una modificación en el primer mensaje del hilo, puesto que la imagen animada del satélite de Europa en modo infrarrojo de la página Meteox estaba pillado desde hace unos días, y he puesto esta otra:







Buenas tormentas tenemos por algunas zonas del centro y norte peninsular, tras una noche bastante cálida en muchos de esos sitios.
Hoy de madrugada he registrado 19º C de mínima, ha sido la segunda noche-madrugada más calurosa de este verano.
Mañana por la tarde más tormentas, que caerán más o menos en las mismas zonas que hoy, y quizás mañana haya más opciones en las montañas del interior del sureste peninsular, (sur de Albacete, montañas del interior de Murcia y de Andalucia oriental).

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 19:42 ----------

De esta tarde mismo, por tierras riojanas, captado desde el radar vasco: :baba:


----------



## manuel venator (14 Ago 2013)

Mammatus en el Bierzo.






(foto A. F. Barredo)


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 Ago 2013)

Por lo visto para la semana que viene se nos viene encima otra ola de calor.

Menudo tostón de verano..


----------



## HATE (14 Ago 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Por lo visto para la semana que viene se nos viene encima otra ola de calor.
> 
> Menudo tostón de verano..



No hay manera de que tengamos un verano con unas temperaturas por debajo de la media o simplemente en la media.


----------



## Marie Laveau (14 Ago 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Por lo visto para la semana que viene se nos viene encima otra ola de calor.
> 
> Menudo tostón de verano..



Y los franceses decían que no habría verano. Me cagüen todo ya, esto es insoportable, este año en el centro es que ni una miserable tormenta.


----------



## eljos (15 Ago 2013)

Este verano ha habido periodos más frescos, mínimas de 4-5 grados en puntos altos, y menos de 10 en la meseta.

El mes de julio fue el más fresco desde 2002.

En el cuadrante noreste si ha habido muchas tormentas.

Eso sí, decir que no iba a haber verano es una tontería.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Ago 2013)

Nueva ola de calor entrando hoy a toda la península.

A ésta hora, rozando ya los 40 en todo el valle del Guadalquivir, con minimas insoportables, anoche no bajaron de los 25.

Menudo el No-Verano!!!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Ago 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Nueva ola de calor entrando hoy a toda la península.
> 
> A ésta hora, rozando ya los 40 en todo el valle del Guadalquivir, con minimas insoportables, anoche no bajaron de los 25.
> 
> Menudo el No-Verano!!!!



Esperemos que sea el último arreón serio del verano, y que no volvamos a rebasar la barrera de los 40º C hasta el año que viene...


----------



## HATE (21 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Esperemos que sea el último arreón serio del verano, y que no volvamos a rebasar la barrera de los 40º C hasta el año que viene...



Y yo que me fui a la france en julio justo antes de que viniera la primera ola de calor a españa pensando que me libraria del calor de julio por lo menos y que en agosto pasaria calor pero menos y nos estamos comiendo un mes de agosto de un calor de cojones.

Tampoco me puede quejar que ahora mismo en la calle se marcan 22ºC, el problema es que la casa esta caliente.

PD: La maxima no la digo que me da vergüenza.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Ago 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Y yo que me fui a la france en julio




¿Tuviste ocasión de ver tormentas eléctricas potentes, como con cierta frecuencia suelen tener en muchas zonas del país vecino?


----------



## HATE (21 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Tuviste ocasión de ver tormentas eléctricas potentes, como con cierta frecuencia suelen tener en muchas zonas del país vecino?



Estuve en el pirineo y cada tarde caia una tormenta.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2013)

bueno, se alarga la ola de calor, y luego pues parece que seguiremos inmersos en el bloqueo anticiclonico de las altas prsiones que evitan que lleguen las borrascas atlanticas y el refrescamiento, tan sólo el calor se transformará en algunas tormentas débiles en algun punto del interior este. Seguramente Septiembre seguirá igual, una prolongación de Agosto, tiempo aburrido, monotono y aunque más flojo, el remate del calor :ouch:


Apuesto que va a ser el "típico" otoño que le cuesta arrancar las borrascas, por desgracia ::


No sé si alguna vez no habrá verano, parece difícil, lo que sí que no sé es cuando volverá a haber un otoño e invierno normal :S


pd: 31º en mi casa ahora mismo ::


----------



## HATE (21 Ago 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> bueno, se alarga la ola de calor, y luego pues parece que seguiremos inmersos en el bloqueo anticiclonico de las altas prsiones que evitan que lleguen las borrascas atlanticas y el refrescamiento, tan sólo el calor se transformará en algunas tormentas débiles en algun punto del interior este. Seguramente Septiembre seguirá igual, una prolongación de Agosto, tiempo aburrido, monotono y aunque más flojo, el remate del calor :ouch:
> 
> 
> Apuesto que va a ser el "típico" otoño que le cuesta arrancar las borrascas, por desgracia ::
> ...




No se en tu zona pero en el sistema central ha nevado bastante este invierno, nada fuera de lo comun pero bastante superior a otros años y en el pirineo para que contarte.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (22 Ago 2013)

HATE dijo:


> No se en tu zona pero en el sistema central ha nevado bastante este invierno, nada fuera de lo comun pero bastante superior a otros años y en el pirineo para que contarte.



en las sierras de Jaén, no ha nevado demasiado, podía haber sido peor, pero bueno, sí que llovió bastante.

Lo que añoro son ésos otoños de mi infancia, cuando en Septiembre ya empezaban los días nublados, de tormentas, etc.. Ahora hay que esperar casi a Diciembre para ver verdaderamente la ruptura de la monotonia !!! Y encima para pasar de un extremo al otro.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Ago 2013)

Vaya día de tormentas que están teniendo en Baleares y en su entorno.
En algunos puntos llevan encadenando tormentas desde las dos de la madrugada de hoy, de manera que así están los pluviómetros de Meteoclimatic a esta hora:

Esporles (Mallorca)	49,2 mm
Marratxí - Es Caülls (Mallorca)	28,6 mm
Puçol (Valencia)	27,8 mm
Llubi - Son Rossinyol (Mallorca)	27,4 mm
Marratxí - Es Pont d'Inca (Mallorca)	26,8 mm
Portocolom (Mallorca)	25,6 mm
Sant Antoni de Portmany (Eivissa)	24,6 mm
Cala De Bou-Sant Josep (Eivissa)	24,4 mm
Inca (Mallorca)	22,2 mm
Palma - Ciutat Jardí (Mallorca)	21,6 mm

Es habitual que en las costas mediterráneas peninsulares el mes de agosto, aunque es un mes seco, suela ser bastante más lluvioso que julio.

En buena parte del centro, oeste e interior de la mitad norte peninsular esto no ocurre, siendo ambos meses veraniegos igual de secos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Es habitual que en las costas mediterráneas peninsulares el mes de agosto, aunque es un mes seco, suela ser bastante más lluvioso que julio.
> 
> En buena parte del centro, oeste e interior de la mitad norte peninsular esto no ocurre, siendo ambos meses veraniegos igual de secos.



Aquí lo vemos mejor, en un repaso que he hecho en algunas ciudades de la España seca, (al sur de las cordilleras cantábrica y pirenáica), fijándome en los valores pluviométricos medios de Aemet para el periodo 1971 - 2000, en los meses de julio y agosto.

Valladolid recibe en el mes de julio 16 mm, y en el de agosto 18 mm.
Madrid recibe 11 mm y 12 mm, respectivamente.
Zaragoza 18 mm y 17 mm.
Ciudad Real 9 mm y 7 mm.
Sevilla 2 mm y 6 mm.

Barcelona 20 mm y 61 mm respectivamente.
Tortosa 13 mm y 37 mm.
Valencia 9 mm y 19 mm.
Ibiza 6 mm y 19 mm.

De Alicante y siguiendo hacia el sur por la costa, la pluviometría de ambos meses es casi idéntica.


----------



## HATE (28 Ago 2013)

overdrive como ves las lluvias de los proximos dias para la zona centro, ¿se quedaran solo en el sur?


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ago 2013)

HATE dijo:


> overdrive como ves las lluvias de los proximos dias para la zona centro, ¿se quedaran solo en el sur?



Lo más gordo quedará en el sur, sí. Hoy habrá tormentas intensas en el cuadrante sureste, y mañana en el suroeste.
Alguna opción tenemos para hoy a última hora de la tarde, siendo posible que las tormentas consigan abarcar zonas del centro peninsular, pero no lo veo claro.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Ago 2013)

Se han superado los 100 mm en estas tres estaciones de Meteoclimatic valencianas en la jornada de ayer miércoles:

Dénia - Joan Chabàs (Alacant)	128,4
Xàbia / Jávea - Port (Alacant)	119,4
Ontinyent - La Solana (Valencia)	104,6

Ya se están acercando a las fechas de finales de verano y de la primera mitad del otoño, cuando los chaparrones irregulares pero muy torrenciales suelen suceder en el litoral mediterráneo peninsular, sobretodo desde Almería hacia el norte, (cosa que sucede con menor frecuencia en las costas granadinas, malagueñas y de Gibraltar).


----------



## Satori (30 Ago 2013)

Menudo chaparron, con rayos y todo, cayo ayer en la bahia de Cadiz. Lo curioso es que la lluvia no afecto a todo el area sino que habia zonas donde no llovio, totalmente rodeadas de lluvia.

en fin mi pregunta es si ya hay predicciones meteo para el otoño-invierno 2013. Las del año pasado de la NOAA aceratron bastante, pero espero que este año no llueva tantisimo como el anterior; es mas, si por mi fuese, desearia un invierno seco.


----------



## Kata-crack (30 Ago 2013)

Vengo a poner una "nota de color" para los meteolocos asturianos, si es que hay alguno. 

Y además con guiño burbujarra al principio... será que conozco a los autores... 

[YOUTUBE]CUWGKQEwrVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Ago 2013)

Satori dijo:


> en fin mi pregunta es si ya hay predicciones meteo para el otoño-invierno 2013. Las del año pasado de la NOAA aceratron bastante, pero espero que este año no llueva tantisimo como el anterior; es mas, si por mi fuese, desearia un invierno seco.



Yo ya he dicho otras veces que no me fío mucho de esas predicciones a tan largo plazo; mira como los meteorólogos franceses han dado el patinazo con eso de que íbamos a tener un "no-verano".
Es mucho más ameno e interesante ir viendo las previsiones a cinco o diez días vista... :

Por cierto, que estamos a punto de empezar septiembre, el mes que "o seca las fuentes, o se lleva los puentes", según nuestro rico refranero.
Dejamos atrás, por tanto, los meses menos lluviosos del verano.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Sep 2013)

He encontrado una nueva fuente de datos pluviométricos mensuales, con la que espero rellenar algunos huecos grandes que quedaban sin datos en el mapa de los meses secos, caso de las provincias gallegas por ejemplo.
Por lo tanto, en pocos días tendremos una nueva versión de este mapa.
Los asiduos del hilo sabéis cual es, pero lo pongo para los nuevos que nos lean:


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Sep 2013)

Tenemos cambios a la vista, pues mañana mismo a partir de mediodía empieza a afectarnos una vaguada de aire frío polar en altura, que nos traerá tormentas y bajadas de temperaturas de hasta cinco o seis grados en muchos puntos.


----------



## elrajao (4 Sep 2013)

poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Sep 2013)

> In the range of the Iberian cut-off low, thunderstorms have formed across Portugal and will slowly spread eastward. During the daytime, increasing CAPE is expected ahead of the thunderstorms due to diurnal heating of the mid-level cool air mass. Together with the rather well-mixed boundary-layer, storms may locally produce severe wind gusts or large hail. The weak vertical wind shear will limit the severe potential, though. In the evening, storms will start to weaken.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Sep 2013)

Llevo más de dos horas escuchando un continuo bombardeo, ¿habrá empezado la Tercera Guerra Mundial? :rolleye:

Resulta que hay tormenta intensa con truenos incesantes, y por fin hace unos minutos que ha empezado a llover. :
La vaguada va a estar bastante estática en las proximidades de las costas occidentales peninsulares, por lo que tenemos tres o cuatro días de inestabilidad por delante.
Dicha inestabilidad será más marcada en el cuadrante noreste al haber riesgo de tormentas intensas por coexistencia de aire frío en altura, y vientos favorables en superficie provenientes del Mediterráneo que aporten buenas dosis de humedad.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2013)

na, por ahí por el norte aun tendreis jaleo mañana, y por la zona de levante y teruel tambien caeran buenas tormentillas el sabdo... pero poco mas, a ver si el tiempo me deja salir con la bici por Soria jeje


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Sep 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> na, por ahí por el norte aun tendreis jaleo mañana, y por la zona de levante y teruel tambien caeran buenas tormentillas el sabdo... pero poco mas, a ver si el tiempo me deja salir con la bici por Soria jeje



No te puedes quejar ni tener envidia de que en otros sitios se forman habitualmente buenas tormentas, ¿eh?
Soria es una de las provincias con más frecuencia de tormentas eléctricas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Sep 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> He encontrado una nueva fuente de datos pluviométricos mensuales, con la que espero rellenar algunos huecos grandes que quedaban sin datos en el mapa de los meses secos, caso de las provincias gallegas por ejemplo.
> Por lo tanto, en pocos días tendremos una nueva versión de este mapa.



Aquí está, que no le caben más números:







La nueva fuente es esta:
Sistema de Información Geográfico Agrario
Aún así me quedaba algun hueco por cubrir, por lo que también he recurrido a los datos climáticos de la página Worldweatheronline.com, (muy completos, conteniendo datos de muchos municipios de todo el mundo).


----------



## paaq (11 Sep 2013)

¡Esto es un sindiós!

Está lloviendo en Madrid desde que ha amanecido, y en las webs del tiempo se niegan a aceptarlo.







Parece que la cosa va a mejorar en cincuenta minutos 

Y tenemos un bolo muy importante el viernes que hay que cancelar si llueve ¿Qué hago?


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Sep 2013)

paaq dijo:


> ¡Esto es un sindiós!
> 
> Está lloviendo en Madrid desde que ha amanecido, y en las webs del tiempo se niegan a aceptarlo.
> 
> ...



Hay riesgo de lluvia el sábado por la tarde, el domingo y el lunes, pero el viernes parece que no lloverá en la ciudad de Madrid.

Desde luego que el chaparrón madrileño de esta mañana no estaba esperado que fuera tan intenso.
Así se veía desde el satélite cuando nuestros castuzos veían caer las goteras en la casa de putas del congreso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Sep 2013)

Se desinflan bastante las opciones de lluvia generalizada que había para el finde, porque la perturbación se va algo más al sur de la península de lo previsto, (entre el Golfo de Cádiz y Canarias).

Por otro lado, ya se nota que las noches son más largas, y por tanto hay más horas sin energía calorífica solar, por lo que las mínimas van siendo más bajas que en julio y agosto.

Mismamente mi estación ha registrado una mínima de 4º C durante la pasada madrugada, aunque la máxima ha conseguido subir hasta los 23º C.
Al estar en el centro de la península, alejado del mar y a bastante altitud, (a 1200 m), la amplitud térmica entre el día y la noche es bastante marcada algunas veces, (sobretodo cuando no hay humedad en el ambiente).


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Sep 2013)

Madre mía qué calor, parece agosto en vez de pasados mitad de Septiembre.

El verano se alarga y no se le ve el fín. Las plantas empiezan ya a mostrar el stress de éste largo verano. Atención a los incendios en lo que queda de mes, como está pasando en Galicia. Está el campo más seco que un cerillo.


----------



## eljos (15 Sep 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Madre mía qué calor, parece agosto en vez de pasados mitad de Septiembre.
> 
> El verano se alarga y no se le ve el fín. Las plantas empiezan ya a mostrar el stress de éste largo verano. Atención a los incendios en lo que queda de mes, como está pasando en Galicia. Está el campo más seco que un cerillo.



La primera gota fría de la temporada en el levante la tuvimos a finales de agosto.

La semana pasada hubo fuertes tormentas en el interior.

Este tiempo es totalmente normal en septiembre.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Sep 2013)

Para los próximos cinco o seis días se espera tiempo bastante seco, con pocas nubes y casi ninguna lluvia, (salvo quizás en el litoral cantábrico más oriental y en los valles pirenaicos orientados al norte).

El motivo es porque tendremos anticiclón de las Azores bien fuerte colocado al oeste peninsular, y alimentado en altura por una masa de aire estable.
Como también habrá otro anticiclón bien potente encima de Groenlandia, las borrascas y perturbaciones van a ir pasando unas tras otras desde las costas canadienses hacia las Islas Británicas y Centroeuropa.
Es una situación más típica de julio y de agosto que de mediados de septiembre, pero tampoco es del todo raro, aunque eso sí, ello nos va a prolongar un poco más de lo habitual el periodo seco estival.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, van a estar ligeramente por encima de la media, pero no en los valores asfixiantes veraniegos, y es que van a predominar los vientos del norte y noroeste en la mayor parte de la península, y las brisas de procedencia marina en el levante en las horas centrales del día.
Por más que miro mapas, no veo chicharrera veraniega en casi ningún lado, (quizás puntualmente en los valles del suroeste a poca altitud, por ejemplo a orillas del Guadiana en Badajóz, o en el tramo del Guadalquivir entre Sevilla y Córdoba).


----------



## HATE (15 Sep 2013)

Parece ser que sera otro septiembre para tirar a la basura y van..................


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Sep 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Parece ser que sera otro septiembre para tirar a la basura y van..................



Hasta el día 22 o 23 podría estar tirado a la basura pluviométricamente hablando, pero más allá es un plazo muy largo para saber que ocurrirá...
De todas formas, el refranero es sabio:
Septiembre, o seca las fuentes o se lleva los puentes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Sep 2013)

Llego el verano mas tarde y se marchara mas pronto.

En meteored hay personas que no creen en esta ley de conservacion y yo les pregunto.¿Han estudiado fisica? Uno de los pilares basicos de esta ciencia son los principios de conservacion (ya sea de la energia o del momento angular) y la existencia de una ley de compensacion o conservacion en la meteorologia es patente, nada es gratis, todo tiene un coste, si el verano vino el 1 de julio es antinatural que se marche el 1 de septiembre a menos que haya un cataclismo climatico.

Aunque como esta ciencia es un autentico caos admite por ello el calculo de probabilidades por eso las leyes de conservacion no se cumplen a rajatabla pero mas o menos el 90% de las veces se llegan a cumplir.


----------



## eljos (15 Sep 2013)

Ya, pero estamos en un planeta, si acaso se cumple la compensación esa, no tiene porqué ser aquí, puede ser en Terranova o los Balcanes, o vete tú a saber donde.

Para mí este mes está siendo normal, si el día 28 viene una gota fría y caen 300 litros sigue estando dentro de lo normal.

Si en octubre y noviembre no llega ningún frente Atlántico, entonces sí preocuparse.



Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Sep 2013)

Para los amantes del calor y de las playas y/o piscinas o terracitas, aprovechad este finde y la primera mitad de la semana que viene, porque a partir del jueves nos afectaría la primera borrasca atlántica de la temporada otoñal.
Cuando queden menos días ya se podrá ir concretando cuanto y donde lloverá, pero tiene pinta de ser la típica situación de lluvias intensas en zonas bien expuestas a los vientos llovedores del suroeste, como son el sur de Galicia o la vertiente sur de la Sierra de Gredos.

Por otro lado, acabo de encontrar en la red este video de una potente y muy activa tormenta eléctrica que sucedió en Chicago en agosto de 2008.
Es una de las cosas que más me fascinan de la climatología norteamericana, la facilidad que tienen para tener tormentazas que en la mayor parte de Europa son difíciles, (aunque no del todo imposible), de ver con esa potencia y frecuencia.
El hecho de que por las grandes llanuras de Norteamerica discurran facilmente las masas frías de origen polar, junto con las masas de aire muy cálido y humedo provenientes del Golfo de México, son las responsables de estos impresionantes festivales eléctricos, (y de los famosos tornados).

Lo más parecido a este video que yo he llegado a experimentar, (con tantos rayos tan seguidos e impactando cerca), ocurrió en un tormentoso atardecer a mediados de junio de 2006, creo recordar, pero no fue tan potente como esta tormenta, ni mucho menos.

[YOUTUBE]Z6R5JQuHAE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eljos (21 Sep 2013)

Hago la traducción al clima levantino: vientos de Poniente recalentados, temperaturas desbocadas y humedades bajas= incendios.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Sep 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Hago la traducción al clima levantino: vientos de Poniente recalentados, temperaturas desbocadas y humedades bajas= incendios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2



Lo peor de todo es que no se ve ningún episodio de gota fría a la vista para vosotros a corto y medio plazo, y es justo ahora cuando el mar está más calentito y con más energía potencial para fabricar inestabilidad severa.

A partir de ahora el mar poco empieza a enfriarse lentamente, por lo que las opciones de que tengáis fenómenos severos van disminuyendo.


----------



## HATE (24 Sep 2013)

Parece que se avecinan cambios por el oeste de la peninsila iberica, veremos como queda la situacion al final.


----------



## pirola (24 Sep 2013)

Por el noroeste ni gota de agua y no creo que hoy llueva tampoco, en Santiago en los meses de agosto y septiembre nada de lluvia y en julio cuatro gotas.


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que no se ve ningún episodio de gota fría a la vista para vosotros a corto y medio plazo, y es justo ahora cuando el mar está más calentito y con más energía potencial para fabricar inestabilidad severa.
> 
> A partir de ahora el mar poco empieza a enfriarse lentamente, por lo que las opciones de que tengáis fenómenos severos van disminuyendo.



dejate que tampoco es bueno que nos caiga gotas frias, y en agosto ya tuvimos una pequeña


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (26 Sep 2013)

Preciosa imagen de los vientos generados por la borrasca que está a nuestro W.







Overdrive, ¿tiene nombre?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Sep 2013)

Oh Artemis, creador de funciones potenciales, de fuerzas centrales, oh artemis, todas las borrascas rotan en torno a tu centro de masa, oh poderoso y orondo artemis, haz que esa borrasca venga bien orientada.


----------



## eljos (26 Sep 2013)

Mañana 30 grados en Bilbao, viento del sur.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## eljos (26 Sep 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que no se ve ningún episodio de gota fría a la vista para vosotros a corto y medio plazo, y es justo ahora cuando el mar está más calentito y con más energía potencial para fabricar inestabilidad severa.
> 
> A partir de ahora el mar poco empieza a enfriarse lentamente, por lo que las opciones de que tengáis fenómenos severos van disminuyendo.



No exactamente.

Gota fría+ mar caliente+ vientos mal orientados= basurilla meteorológica.

Gota fría+ mar frío+ vientos bien orientados de Levante, SE o NE con mucho recorrido Marítimo= temporal de lluvias guapo.

Gota fría+ mar caliente+ vientos propicios = El acabose.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Sep 2013)

EN-DIGNADA dijo:


> Preciosa imagen de los vientos generados por la borrasca que está a nuestro W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según este listado de nombres asignados por la agencia meteorológica teutona, debería llamarse Vitali, el primer temporal atlántico de la temporada otoñal que se acerca a nuestras latitudes ibéricas. 
Los barcos que por allí estén navegando en estos momentos estarán soportando un temporal ventoso bastante majo.

-

Se nota que se acerca movimiento tras este septiembre seco y aburrido, ¿eh? Ya vais apareciendo los incondicionales del hilo, me alegro de leeros de nuevo.
Mañana mismo ya lloverá en bastantes puntos de la mitad oeste, según este mapa de probabilidades de precipitación que otras veces he puesto, el que indica donde deberían caer 0.5 mm o más:







Si filtramos los datos según la probabilidad de que precipiten cantidades iguales o superiores a veinte litros para mañana, el mapa quedaría así:






---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 23:13 ----------




eljos dijo:


> No exactamente.
> 
> Gota fría+ mar caliente+ vientos mal orientados= basurilla meteorológica.
> 
> ...



Sí, bueno, pero a partir de ya el mar empieza a enfriarse muy lentamente, al ser las noches cada vez más largas y las temperaturas medias cada vez más bajas.
Otra cosa es que dicho enfriamento de las aguas sea compensado por una situación potente de frío en altura más vientos propicios. :


----------



## eljos (27 Sep 2013)

Quiero decir,

que la temperatura del mar es el menos determinante de los tres factores que hacen que produzcan lluvias torrenciales por el levante, no influye en la probabilidad de que se den fenómenos extremos, sólo en su intensidad.

Si se da una situación de gota fría, o DANA para ser más exactos, lo importante es que los vientos lleguen a tierra con un gran recorrido marítimo, eso es absolutamente NECESARIO, si los vientos son terrales, no lloverá, más que ocasionalmente por alguna tormenta o en aquella zonas orográficamente favorecidas. 

Si tenemos una DANA bien situada (la mejor posición creo que es el Estrecho), y los vientos llegan con mucho recorrido marítimo (=mucha humedad), las lluvias son importantes, si el mar está frío o caliente hace que llueva más o menos, pero esto es relativo, porque lo que es también importante es la temperatura del aire en altura (y en distintos niveles). Mar más frío pero temperatura a 500hpa más baja = más convectividad que con el mar más caliente pero menos temperatura a -500hpa.

Se han visto gotas frías con buenos temporales de lluvia en Diciembre, e incluso en primavera, cuando el mar está en su temperatura más baja a lo largo del año, ¿porqué se dan más temporales de lluvia en primavera que en invierno? Porque la atmósfera se mueve más, está más inestable, y en esas oscilaciones del jet stream, a veces nos regala alguna DANA bien situada. En cambio el invierno suele estar dominado por el anticiclón.

Mirando la web de la AEMET el día de máxima precipitación en la ciudad de Valencia se ha dado en Noviembre, por lo tanto, no se nos acaba el tiempo, sino que empieza ahora lo bueno. En Septiembre el mar está más caliente que en Octubre, sin embargo, por el comportamiento que tiene la atmósfera, hay menos gotas frías en Septiembre que en Octubre.

Nota: 500hpa equivale aproximadamente a unos 5500 metros de altura, otro punto importante es 850hpa, equivalentes a unos 1500m.



Saludos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Sep 2013)

eljos dijo:


> Quiero decir,
> 
> que la temperatura del mar es el menos determinante de los tres factores que hacen que produzcan lluvias torrenciales por el levante, no influye en la probabilidad de que se den fenómenos extremos, sólo en su intensidad.
> 
> ...



Queda claro entonces con tu explicación.
Por otra parte, parece que son más numerosas esas gotas frías espectaculares en el tramo costero entre Murcia y Tarragona que en el resto del litoral mediterráneo peninsular.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 16:10 ----------




eljos dijo:


> Mañana 30 grados en Bilbao, viento del sur.



Esta madrugada han tenido mínimas entre 24 y 27º C en algunos puntos del litoral y prelitoral del País Vasco y de Cantabria. ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Sep 2013)

Esta mediodía ha estado el meteorólogo Jacob Petrus en Rne hablando de meteorología en general, y también de la situación borrascosa que tenemos este finde. Dejo aquí el audio:

Las mañanas de RNE - Jacob Petrus nos explica cómo adoptar una borrasca, Las mañanas de RNE - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Sep 2013)

Tanto poner agua por tantas partes para nada ¿POR QUÉ NO ESTÁ LLOVIENDO NADA?

Tremendo owned meteorologico


----------



## eljos (28 Sep 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Tanto poner agua por tantas partes para nada ¿POR QUÉ NO ESTÁ LLOVIENDO NADA?
> 
> Tremendo owned meteorologico



Donde? Yo ya dije que por aquí (Valencia) viento y calor.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Tanto poner agua por tantas partes para nada ¿POR QUÉ NO ESTÁ LLOVIENDO NADA?
> 
> Tremendo owned meteorologico



El frente de anoche, y los posteriores chubascos post-frontales de hoy, han venido acompañados de chubascos tormentosos intensos camuflados en dicho frente, y ya sabemos que las tormentas son una lotería, (en un punto determinado puede llover diez litrazos en una hora, y a quince kilómetros cuatro gotas). En zonas llanas del oeste de la meseta norte, (Salamanca, Zamora), ha llovido bastante en las últimas veinticuatro horas, gracias a esos chubascos tormentosos.

En general, la parte más generosa en lluvia ha sido la cuenca del río Duero y sus inmediaciones, (zonas del centro y norte de Portugal, buena parte del oeste de la meseta castellanoleonesa, montañas del norte de Extremadura y del sur de Salamanca). En el resto de la vertiente atlántica peninsular las cantidades han sido menores, o incluso casi insignificantes, como en tu caso.

Y como dice Eljos, en el litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo e Islas Baleares, así como en la parte más oriental del litoral cantábrico, mucho viento, algunas nubes medias y altas (inofensivas), temperaturas agradables tirando a pelín cálidas, y prácticamente ni gota.

Hoy domingo va a ser un día bastante menos lluvioso que ayer sábado, pero el lunes nos afectaría otro frente, que parece que va a regar más o menos las mismas zonas que han sido regadas en las últimas treinta horas.


----------



## HATE (29 Sep 2013)

11.9 mm han caido en mi zona, no tantos como en algunas zonas de la sierra de gredos pero a gredos nunca se le puede ganar en estas situaciones, algunos charcos por el campo y todo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Sep 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> El frente de anoche, y los posteriores chubascos post-frontales de hoy, han venido acompañados de chubascos tormentosos intensos camuflados en dicho frente, y ya sabemos que las tormentas son una lotería, (en un punto determinado puede llover diez litrazos en una hora, y a quince kilómetros cuatro gotas). En zonas llanas del oeste de la meseta norte, (Salamanca, Zamora), ha llovido bastante en las últimas veinticuatro horas, gracias a esos chubascos tormentosos.
> 
> En general, la parte más generosa en lluvia ha sido la cuenca del río Duero y sus inmediaciones, (zonas del centro y norte de Portugal, buena parte del oeste de la meseta castellanoleonesa, montañas del norte de Extremadura y del sur de Salamanca). En el resto de la vertiente atlántica peninsular las cantidades han sido menores, o incluso casi insignificantes, como en tu caso.
> 
> ...




Total que las previsiones han sido un Owned. Tanto que decían los modelos que iba a llover en el suoreste y en Portugal, y apenas nada inocho: Más arriba en el valle del Guadalquivir, ni la hemos catado, y éso que al principio ponian episodios de 30 a 40 litros


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Total que las previsiones han sido un Owned. Tanto que decían los modelos que iba a llover en el suoreste y en Portugal, y apenas nada inocho: Más arriba en el valle del Guadalquivir, ni la hemos catado, y éso que al principio ponian episodios de 30 a 40 litros



Bueno, no desesperes; a ver si mañana por la tarde tienes suerte con estos mapas: :







Mientras tanto, hoy tenemos bastantes nubes en muchos sitios, temperaturas agradables o ligeramente frescas en algún punto, pero pocas lluvias. Así están los cielos y las temperaturas en la actualización de las 17:08 h en Meteoclimatic:


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Sep 2013)

Dentro de nada, a la una de la madrugada (00 UTC) el frente ya estará impactando de lleno en el tercio occidental peninsular:







Y doce horas después seguirá lloviendo a base de bien en dichas zonas occidentales, ya que el chorro de humedad en capas medias de la atmósfera es potente, y viene ayudado por vientos de origen atlántico de largo recorrido oceánico:







En la costa vasca y más aún en la costa mediterránea será una situación poco o nada propicia para que llueva de forma generosa, aunque se vislumbran para el jueves mejores opciones para ver la lluvia en esas zonas.


----------



## HATE (30 Sep 2013)

A ver si cambia el viento un poco a SW porque si no las lluvias pasan de largo por el valle del tajo y no cato nada de agua.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2013)

Eljos, ya tienes motivos para la alegría, y es que la inestabilidad que todos estos días está azotando el oeste peninsular mediante la llegada de sucesivos frentes atlánticos, va a conseguir adentrarse y afianzarse en el litoral mediterráneo por unas horas, concretamente durante el próximo viernes.

Eso sí, no va ser un episodio de gota fría típica con su clásico aporte de vientos húmedos de gran recorrido maritimo mediterráneo durante varios días seguidos, pero dichos vientos sí soplarán el viernes, favoreciendo que haya convergencia entre dichos vientos y los que vienen desde el Atlántico.
También la configuración de aire frío en altura será buena ese día para vuestros intereses, y la energía CAPE disponible por las elevadas temperaturas que en el tercio oriental peninsular estos días os están provocando los vientos del oeste, serán todos ellos buenos ingredientes para ver convección prfunda y tormentas severas torrenciales, tan típicas del litoral del Mare Nostrum en estas fechas. 







Antes de eso, durante mañana miércoles y durante el jueves a primera hora, seguirá la entrada de frentes desde el Atlántico que rieguen el centro y sobretodo el oeste peninsular, como viene sucediendo desde el pasado viernes:


----------



## eljos (1 Oct 2013)

Lo esperaremos, no estoy siguiendo mucho ultimamente la meteo, mirar loa mapas un lunes y ver que no se espera nada en la semana desanima.

Hoy ponentazo con 34 de maxima. A las 21:00 aún 30 grados.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Peseta (1 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Eljos, ya tienes motivos para la alegría, y es que la inestabilidad que todos estos días está azotando el oeste peninsular mediante la llegada de sucesivos frentes atlánticos, va a conseguir adentrarse y afianzarse en el litoral mediterráneo por unas horas, concretamente durante el próximo viernes.
> 
> Eso sí, no va ser un episodio de gota fría típica con su clásico aporte de vientos húmedos de gran recorrido maritimo mediterráneo durante varios días seguidos, pero dichos vientos sí soplarán el viernes, favoreciendo que haya convergencia entre dichos vientos y los que vienen desde el Atlántico.
> También la configuración de aire frío en altura será buena ese día para vuestros intereses, y la energía CAPE disponible por las elevadas temperaturas que en el tercio oriental peninsular estos días os están provocando los vientos del oeste, serán todos ellos buenos ingredientes para ver convección prfunda y tormentas severas torrenciales, tan típicas del litoral del Mare Nostrum en estas fechas.
> ...





eljos dijo:


> Lo esperaremos, no estoy siguiendo mucho ultimamente la meteo, mirar loa mapas un lunes y ver que no se espera nada en la semana desanima.
> 
> Hoy ponentazo con 34 de maxima. A las 21:00 aún 30 grados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2



Pues esperemos ya que ni gota, ¿Tendrán algo que ver que tal vez se carguen las nubes?

















Hoy por enésima vez las pocas nubes se estaban fragmentando de forma similar a las de las fotos, todas con formas de dientes de sierra y los aviones con las estelas chemtrails, aunque hoy muy pocos, es a partir de la noche.

Casi todas las noches del verano han estado fumigando nada más anochecer y de camino camino a casa he podido ver como empezaban de nuevo


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de esos meteorólogos franchutes que habían predicho un no-verano? :fiufiu: 

Ya está disponible el analisis veraniego de Aemet, que analiza las precipitaciones y de temperaturas de este verano respecto a los valores promedio de la serie de datos histórica. Los datos están basados en que las medias históricas representan el valor 100%, si un dato es inferior a cien es que ha sido un verano menos lluvioso y/o un verano menos cálido, y si queda por encima pues lo contrario, (tiene lógica pero lo aclaro por si acaso).
Recordaros que climatológicamente hablando, el verano comprende los meses de junio, julio y agosto, quedando mayo dentro de la primavera y septiembre dentro del otoño:

Un verano más cálido de lo normal y ligeramente seco - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


En la misma Francia también ha sido un mes de julio algo más cálido que la media, (ellos aún no han publicado un analisis de todo el verano en conjunto):

[ MétéoFrance ]


----------



## El Peseta (2 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de esos meteorólogos franchutes que habían predicho un no-verano? :fiufiu:
> 
> Ya está disponible el analisis veraniego de Aemet, que analiza las precipitaciones y de temperaturas de este verano respecto a los valores promedio de la serie de datos histórica. Los datos están basados en que las medias históricas representan el valor 100%, si un dato es inferior a cien es que ha sido un verano menos lluvioso y/o un verano menos cálido, y si queda por encima pues lo contrario, (tiene lógica pero lo aclaro por si acaso).
> Recordaros que climatológicamente hablando, el verano comprende los meses de junio, julio y agosto, quedando mayo dentro de la primavera y septiembre dentro del otoño:
> ...



Según la AEMET ha sido el tercer agosto más lluvioso desde hace 100 años
La lluvia bate récords en agosto - Informacion.es ::::

El día 30 de agosto y cayeron 4 gotas. Ya ni me acuerdo el último día que llovió en Alicante. Lo que ha sido en verano NI GOTA salvo ese día.

Un amago unos días antes pero eso, se quedó en amago


----------



## alber (2 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿qué ha sido de esos meteorólogos franchutes que habían predicho un no-verano? :fiufiu:
> 
> Ya está disponible el analisis veraniego de Aemet, que analiza las precipitaciones y de temperaturas de este verano respecto a los valores promedio de la serie de datos histórica. Los datos están basados en que las medias históricas representan el valor 100%, si un dato es inferior a cien es que ha sido un verano menos lluvioso y/o un verano menos cálido, y si queda por encima pues lo contrario, (tiene lógica pero lo aclaro por si acaso).
> Recordaros que climatológicamente hablando, el verano comprende los meses de junio, julio y agosto, quedando mayo dentro de la primavera y septiembre dentro del otoño:
> ...



Yo cada día tengo más claro que las predicciones a más de 2 días vista no son nada fiables. Menos aún en primavera y en otoño.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Oct 2013)

alber dijo:


> Yo cada día tengo más claro que las predicciones a más de 2 días vista no son nada fiables. *Menos aún en primavera y en otoño.*



Claro, es que esas son las épocas del año en las que el anticiclón de las Azores es más errático, porque hay mucha movilidad atmosférica, mientras que en pleno invierno es algo más frecuente tener al anticilón pegado a las costas gallegas, (o encima de la península), provocando que pueda haber bastantes días estables anticiclónicos consecutivos.

Es una cualidad propia de nuestra península, del sur de Francia y de la cuenca mediterranea occidental, (desde Italia hacia el oeste).
En el mediterraneo oriental, (Grecia, Turquía Líbano, franja costera del norte egipcio, etc), es al contrario, es en pleno invierno cuando más variabilidad atmosférica tienen.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Oct 2013)

¿Alguien por Palencia o por Burgos?
Han tenido una tormenta muy brutal por lo visto a última hora de la tarde, con granizos como pelotas de golf, actividad eléctrica muy intensa con más de 150 rayos por minuto, etc.

¿Megastorm en la provincia de Palencia? 02-10-2013


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Oct 2013)

Esto va a pasar a las efemérides de la meteorología ibérica, sin duda.
Este tipo de tormentas con tanta actividad eléctrica son muy poco frecuentes por aquí, son más típicas de los grandes llanos del centro de EEUU, (el corredor de los tornados y demás).

:baba::baba::baba::baba:


[YOUTUBE]1cUHulYWs08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Andrespp (3 Oct 2013)

Para mañana en Cádiz, AEMET dice que llueve, Windgurú y eltiempo.es dan solecito....


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Oct 2013)

y la pregunta del millon, para cuando se espera un cambio de tiempo que se note de verdad que estamos en otoño ? osea frio ...


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Oct 2013)

Me estoy tocando y todo, así, de buena mañana, viendo los efectos de esa preciosa supercélula castellanoleonesa de ayer. :baba:

[YOUTUBE]ekUdI2FiWuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HATE (4 Oct 2013)

Esta noche ha estado entretenida, junto con lo caido ayer jueves y lo de esta noche hacen un total de 39.3mm, la mayor parte son de esta noche ya que el jueves solo registre 2mm.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2013)

Os presento mi nuevo mapa que he creado en el último mes a ratitos, que es similar al del número de meses secos que tengo en primera página, (y eleborado con las mismas fuentes).

Se trata de un mapa que señala mediante colores cuales son las estaciones más secas y más lluviosas del año, independientemente de la pluviometría total anual. Es decir, dos lugares con un mismo color pueden tener una pluviometría total anual muy distinta, al referirse el mapa solo a la distribución de las estaciones más y menos lluviosas a lo largo del año. Tampoco tiene nada que ver con las temperaturas medias de unos y otros lugares.

Al gustarme como ha quedado he decidido ponerlo en primera página, y en su puesto muevo el mapa de índice de continentalidad a la sección de enlaces URL, (al no poderse subir más de diez imágenes).
Debajo pongo unos ejemplos de cada color, mostrando series de precipitación mensuales. 








**Climas oceánicos del litoral norte y noroeste peninsular, donde por norma general el sustrato herbáceo está siempre verde.*

Morado. Máximo al final del otoño, mínimo veraniego leve y leve repunte primaveral, sin llegar este a ser un máximo secundario.
Vigo:
Enero: 208 mm
Febrero: 162 mm
Marzo: 141 mm
Abril: 156 mm
Mayo: 126 mm
Junio: 61 mm
Julio: 44 mm
Agosto: 45 mm
Septiembre: 101 mm
Octubre: 230 mm
Noviembre: 249 mm
Diciembre: 262 mm.

Gris azulado. Igual que el caso morado, pero con algo más de pluviometría veraniega. El mínimo sigue siendo veraniego, pero el mes menos lluvioso del verano pasa ampliamente de 50 mm. Incluso en la zona más oriental de la costa guipuzocana, (como en Hondarribia), se pasa de 100 mm en el mes más seco, (que es julio).
San Sebastian:
Enero: 162 mm
Febrero: 135 mm
Marzo: 131 mm
Abril: 169 mm
Mayo: 135 mm
Junio: 112 mm
Julio: 94 mm
Agosto: 135 mm
Septiembre: 132 mm
Octubre: 187 mm
Noviembre: 209 mm
Diciembre: 180 mm.

*Negro.* Máximo al final del otoño, mínimo veraniego leve. Solo difiere del tipo morado en que no existe el leve repunte pluviométrico primaveral.
Santiago de Compostela: 
Enero: 214 mm
Febrero: 168 mm
Marzo: 150 mm
Abril: 150 mm
Mayo: 135 mm
Junio: 63 mm
Julio: 42 mm
Agosto: 56 mm
Septiembre: 103 mm
Octubre: 230 mm
Noviembre: 228 mm
Diciembre: 270 mm.



**Climas semioceánicos de las enormes llanuras del interior sur francés. Al no haber montañas colocadas de forma paralela a la costa que bloqueen la entrada de masas de aire y de nubosidad desde el Cantábrico, la influencia climática oceánica avanza muy bien hacia el interior por las enormes llanuras, llegando dicha influencia casi hasta el prelitoral mediterráneo francés, cosa que en la península no sucede porque los Montes Galaico-Leoneses, la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Pirineos impiden que el clima oceánico pueda avanzar más allá de dichas cadenas montañosas.*

Gris. Máximo primaveral y mínimo veraniego, ambos muy poco marcados porque existe mucha constancia y regularidad de las frecuentes lluvias durante todo el año.
Toulouse, Francia:
Enero: 55 mm
Febrero: 55 mm
Marzo: 57 mm
Abril: 64 mm
Mayo: 73 mm
Junio: 57 mm
Julio: 41 mm
Agosto: 47 mm
Septiembre: 47 mm
Octubre: 51 mm
Noviembre: 48 mm
Diciembre: 55 mm.

Verde azulado. Máximo primaveral y mínimo invernal, ambos muy poco marcados por haber gran regularidad de las lluvias todo el año. Se distingue del tipo anterior porque en ese sector debe haber más tormentas en los meses cálidos que decanten la balanza de la estación más lluviosa a la primavera (y en menor medida al verano), penalizando así al invierno como estación menos lluviosa.
Auch, Francia:
Enero: 53 mm
Febrero: 42 mm
Marzo: 41 mm
Abril: 64 mm
Mayo: 59 mm
Junio: 57 mm
Julio: 53 mm
Agosto: 57 mm
Septiembre: 57 mm
Octubre: 58 mm
Noviembre: 63 mm
Diciembre: 54 mm.



**Clima semimediterráneo de veranos lluviosos del interior norte/pirenaico de Cataluña y del sector pirenaico más oriental aragonés. Aunque las temperaturas medias no son muy distintas a otras zonas próximas, (las zonas altas tienen temperaturas similares al resto de la alta montaña aragonesa, y las zonas bajas son bastante cálidas por la cercana influencia mediterránea), el hecho de tener frecuentes e intensos chubascos asociados a tormentas eléctricas en verano hace de este lugar una curiosa rareza pluviométrica dentro de nuestra península. En unos pocos puntos aislados y concretos del Sistema Ibérico oriental también aparece este tipo, pero de forma muy minoritaria, tan minoritaria que sería exagerado marcarlo con un circulo coloreado .*

Azul claro. Máximo veraniego y mínimo invernal. En algunos puntos de este ámbito, especialmente en el sur del mismo, el mes de julio, aunque es muy lluvioso, es ligeramente menos lluvioso que junio y que agosto, al ir anticipando los rasgos puros mediterráneos de veranos secos.
Ripoll, Girona:
Enero: 61 mm
Febrero: 40 mm 
Marzo: 48 mm
Abril: 76 mm
Mayo: 120 mm
Junio: 113 mm
Julio: 78 mm
Agosto: 114 mm
Septiembre: 97 mm 
Octubre: 89 mm
Noviembre: 61 mm
Diciembre: 56 mm.



**Climas mediterráneos que pueden ser bastante, poco o nada continentalizados según más cerca o más lejos estemos de la costa, con alguna o bastante influencia atlántica en la pluviometría, (esa influencia se nota muy poco o nada en las temperaturas, que suelen seguir las pautas mediterráneas de veranos muy cálidos). Estas zonas reciben bastante lluvia a finales del otoño y principios del invierno, y no disfrutan de demasiadas tormentas primaverales como sí sucede en el centro y en el este peninsular.
Se trata de un sector que es orográficamente más favorable a las entradas de inestabilidad atlántica, y es que buena parte de los valles del Tajo, Guadiana, casi todo el tramo del valle del Guadalquivir y el tramo portugués del valle del Duero, no tienen demasiados obstáculos orográficos al oeste. También se da en zonas montañosas bien orientadas a las borrascas atlánticas otoñales, bien propensas a intensas lluvias otoñales e invernales bajo esas situaciones, como las caras sur de Gredos y de la Cordillera Cantábrica.*

Beige. Máximo al final del otoño, mínimo veraniego marcado, leve repunte primaveral sin llegar a ser máximo secundario.
Cáceres:
Enero: 56 mm
Febrero: 46 mm
Marzo: 36 mm
Abril: 51 mm
Mayo: 49 mm
Junio: 18 mm
Julio: 6 mm
Agosto: 6 mm
Septiembre: 31 mm
Octubre: 73 mm
Noviembre: 86 mm
Diciembre: 82 mm.



**Climas mediterráneos muy continentalizados con poca o ninguna influencia marítima, al estar situados en zonas de cierta altura sobre el nivel del mar, y también alejados de cualquiera de los mares que rodea la península, y con bastantes relieves orográficos entre dichas zonas y las costas.*

Verde oscuro. Máximo principal otoñal, máximo secundario primaveral, mínimo principal veraniego, mínimo secundario invernal.
Madrid, Barajas:
Enero: 28 mm
Febrero: 31 mm
Marzo: 21 mm
Abril: 37 mm
Mayo: 43 mm
Junio: 21 mm
Julio: 8 mm
Agosto: 9 mm
Septiembre: 24 mm
Octubre: 51 mm
Noviembre: 49 mm
Diciembre: 42 mm.

Marrón. Doble máximo otoñal y primaveral, ambos empatados, (siendo la diferencia inferior a 5 mm entre los dos meses más lluviosos de ambas estaciones). Mínimo veraniego marcado y mínimo secundario invernal leve.
Guadalajara:
Enero: 33 mm
Febrero: 30 mm
Marzo: 21 mm
Abril: 49 mm
Mayo: 53 mm
Junio: 25 mm
Julio: 11 mm
Agosto: 10 mm
Septiembre: 26 mm
Octubre: 56 mm
Noviembre: 47 mm
Diciembre: 47 mm.

Verde. Máximo principal primaveral, máximo secundario otoñal, mínimo principal veraniego, mínimo secundario invernal leve. Al estar bien lejos del Atlántico, y con numerosos obstáculos orográficos entre este sector y dicho océano, los temporales lluviosos otoñales llegan muy debilitados, y por otro lado aquí se da una elevada frecuencia de chubascos y tormentas primaverales.
Soria:
Enero: 37 mm
Febrero: 35 mm
Marzo: 30 mm
Abril: 54 mm
Mayo: 67 mm
Junio: 40 mm
Julio: 29 mm
Agosto: 30 mm
Septiembre: 32 mm
Octubre: 55 mm
Noviembre: 49 mm
Diciembre: 49 mm.



**Climas mediterráneos costeros, caracterizados por las breves, irregulares y torrenciales lluvias del otoño, y en menor medida de la primavera.*

Rojo. Máximo principal otoñal a mediados de otoño, (en octubre o a veces septiembre), máximo secundario primaveral, mínimo principal veraniego marcado, mínimo secundario invernal leve.
Valencia:
Enero: 37 mm
Febrero: 35 mm
Marzo: 33 mm
Abril: 37 mm
Mayo: 39 mm
Junio: 22 mm
Julio: 7 mm
Agosto: 20 mm
Septiembre: 69 mm
Octubre: 77 mm
Noviembre: 46 mm
Diciembre: 48 mm.

Amarillo. Igual que en el caso rojo, pero con veranos aún más secos. Además, el máximo secundario primaveral se nota poco o casi nada, especialmente en el sur de este sector.
Alicante:
Enero: 22 mm
Febrero: 22 mm
Marzo: 23 mm
Abril: 28 mm
Mayo: 27 mm
Junio: 11 mm
Julio: 3 mm
Agosto: 6 mm
Septiembre: 55 mm
Octubre: 47 mm
Noviembre: 35 mm
Diciembre: 25 mm.

Naranja. Igual que en el caso rojo, pero con sequía estival más breve y menos marcada debido a que en los meses veraniegos llueve un poquito más que en el caso rojo, ya que con cierta frecuencia llegan hasta este sector del litoral algunas tormentas estivales de origen pirenaico.
Barcelona, El Prat: 
Enero: 37 mm
Febrero: 37 mm
Marzo: 35 mm
Abril: 40 mm
Mayo: 47 mm
Junio: 29 mm
Julio: 20 mm
Agosto: 62 mm
Septiembre: 81 mm
Octubre: 91 mm
Noviembre: 58 mm
Diciembre: 40 mm.

Azul oscuro. Máximo al principio del invierno, mínimo veraniego muy marcado, aunque aquí no hay máximos primaverales ni al principio del otoño como en Levante y Cataluña. Existe la torrencialidad e irregularidad de las lluvias como en el resto del ámbito mediterráneo costero, pero de forma menos marcada. En las zonas más húmedas de Canarias la distribución pluviométrica es muy parecida, pese a que las temperaturas medias son algo más cálidas en Canarias, y por simplificar colores los he englobado en el mismo tipo.
Málaga:
Enero: 60 mm
Febrero: 55 mm
Marzo: 45 mm
Abril: 40 mm
Mayo: 22 mm
Junio: 5 mm
Julio: 0.3 mm
Agosto: 5 mm
Septiembre: 23 mm
Octubre: 54 mm
Noviembre: 85 mm
Diciembre: 88 mm.



**Clima mediterráneo costero semiárido del sureste peninsular, y también clima subtropical árido de Canarias. Aunque las temperaturas medias a lo largo del año difieren, la distribución pluviométrica es bastante parecida en ambos sitios. Como se trata de un mapa de pluviometría y no de temperaturas medias, los he unificado en el mismo tipo, (también por simplificar colores).*

Rosa. Máximo al principio del invierno, mínimo muy marcado en verano, aunque la mayor parte del otoño y de la primavera también son muy secos.
Gran Canaria, Aeropuerto:
Enero: 25 mm
Febrero: 24 mm
Marzo: 12 mm
Abril: 5 mm
Mayo: 1 mm
Junio: 0.3 mm
Julio: 0.1 mm
Agosto: 0.4 mm
Septiembre: 9 mm
Octubre: 16 mm
Noviembre: 21 mm
Diciembre: 31 mm


----------



## HATE (6 Oct 2013)

Joder menudo trabajo, mañana lo leo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Joder menudo trabajo, mañana lo leo.



Echando un vistazo al mapa y a las explicaciones breves añadidas en la misma imagen, ya te haces una idea rápida del asunto.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Joder menudo trabajo, mañana lo leo.



Con este mapa y con el de los meses secos, ya tenemos exploradas a fondo todas las particularidades pluviométricas de nuestra península, de las islas, y de las zonas vecinas del sur de Francia y del extremo norte de África.

De hecho, es una versión mucho más precisa y mejorada de esta otra chapucilla que hice hace tiempo: :
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-amantes-de-meteorologia-133.html#post7797814


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2013)

Si lo ponemos junto a un mapa físico se entiende mucho mejor, y se ve que es lógica la distribución de los distintos tipos, acorde al relieve y a la mayor o menor distancia respecto a los mares y océanos, especialmente al Atlántico que es de donde viene la mayor parte de la inestabilidad en la época más lluviosa predominante en la península, (el final del otoño).

Es decir, es lógico que en Zaragoza, Teruel, Soria, La Rioja y el sur de Navarrra el máximo principal sea primaveral en vez de otoñal, porque con tanta lejanía al Atlántico y con tantos obstáculos montañosos de por medio, los temporales otoñales que vienen traídos por los vientos del oeste y suroeste llegan debilitados a esa zona del noreste peninsular.

En el Pirineo aragonés y navarro (y proximidades), a pesar de estar aún más lejos del Atlántico, el otoño destaca más porque la mayor altura de esta cordillera provoca mayor forzamiento orográfico a las nubes que allí puedan llegar, siendo estas exprimidas por el imponente relieve.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Oct 2013)

¿El Gris azulado es donde mas precipitaciones anuales se registran?

Lo que decia yo, cuenca del Urumea y Valle de Baztan.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿El Gris azulado es donde mas precipitaciones anuales se registran?
> 
> Lo que decia yo, cuenca del Urumea y Valle de Baztan.



Sí y no. ::
No necesariamente, con ese color solo he indicado que en los meses veraniegos llueve algo más en la costa vasca y en el extremo más al norte de Navarra que en Galicia, norte de Portugal, resto de la cornisa cantábrica y landas francesas.
Recordemos que es un mapa de como se distribuyen las estaciones secas y lluviosas, y no de precipitación total anual.

Si vas al segundo mensaje de la primera página del hilo, verás en el mapa de pluviometría media anual como hay zonas del sur de Galicia y del extremo norte de Portugal que son tan lluviosas como los valles del Urumea y del Baztán.


----------



## HATE (10 Oct 2013)

Esta la cosa chunga chunga para ver lluvias en gran parte de españa, de momento fresco por la mañana y en camiseta corta por la tarde.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Oct 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Esta la cosa chunga chunga para ver lluvias en gran parte de españa, de momento fresco por la mañana y en camiseta corta por la tarde.



Esperemos que en la segunda mitad de mes llueva más, porque de momento vamos camino de un octubre atípico y más seco de lo normal.

Mañana bajarán algo las temperaturas en la mitad norte peninsular, (sensiblemente en el noreste), llovera en el litoral cantábrico oriental y en Cataluña e incluso nevará en los Pirineos, sobretodo en los orientales por encima de 1.400 metros de altitud.
Al ser una entrada de aire frío y bastante seco de origen europeo, asociada a vientos del noreste, las pocas precipitaciones quedarán restringidas al Cantábrico oriental, Pirineos, a toda o casi toda Cataluña, Baleares, y puntualmente a puntos de la costa levantina (el viento del noreste llega ahí con algo de recorrido marítimo).
En el resto veremos cielos poco nubosos o despejados con algo más de fresco que en días pasados.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Oct 2013)

La entrada fría que afectará mañana y pasado a la mitad norte peninsular ya está tocando los Pirineos, como muestra esta captura de temperaturas actuales. De hecho, comentan en foros que ya está teniendo lugar la primera nevada otoñal en algunas zonas montañosas de Suiza, del norte de Italia, este de Francia, y del sur de Alemania:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Oct 2013)

Pues ésta tarde a las 3 en Madrid, en mi coche marcaban los 27º, WTF?


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Oct 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Pues ésta tarde a las 3 en Madrid, en mi coche marcaban los 27º, WTF?



Los termómetros de los coches no suelen ser 100% precisos. Mismamente, las máximas de Madrid en Meteoclimatic se han quedado entre 24 y 25º C, según los barrios.
Ha sido al sur de la región, (a orillas del Tajo, por Aranjuez y demás) donde los termométros han llegado casi a 27º C.

Tras la bajada de temperaturas de mañana, y aunque para el domingo y lunes las temperaturas se recuperan algo de nuevo, no creo que vuelvas a ver temperaturas como las de hoy hasta la primavera que viene.

Los días son cada vez más cortos, y las masas de aire, aunque vengan desde África, cada vez van siendo más frías.


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2013)

Parece una tonteria pero para la economia es imprescindible que en cada estacion haga la temperatura que le corresponde, ya echaba de menos el frio jeje


----------



## HATE (11 Oct 2013)

En el passo stelvio (alpes, italia) estan asi:

Webcam Passo Stelvio


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Oct 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Parece una tonteria pero para la economia es imprescindible que en cada estacion haga la temperatura que le corresponde, ya echaba de menos el frio jeje



Preferiría que no hiciera mucho frío, ni que helase de forma generalizada en estas fechas en las zonas altas del interior, porque nos quedaremos sin setas.
Antes de las heladas y de las nevadas debemos tener abundantes lluvias, y después algunos días templados y soleados para que salgan las setas.

Mirad lo que acabo de encontrar en Wikipedia, una animación a nivel global basado en el número de rayos que caen por kilómetro cuadrado, dividido en meses, y estos a su vez divididos en mañana y tarde. Es decir, para un mes, por ejemplo junio, contabiliza la media de rayos que caen de promedio en ese mes en las horas matinales y vespertinas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Oct 2013)

Ha habido un problema con el servidor que habitualmente utilizo para alojar imágenes, habiéndose perdido mi último mapa, pero ya lo he solucionado subiendo la imagen en otra parte:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-vol-ii-abril-aguas-mil-32.html#post10046160


----------



## eljos (13 Oct 2013)

Over (y demás curiosos), aquí os pongo un artículo que explica el tema de la temperatura del mar, vientos y demás condiciones para producir lluvias torrenciales en el mediterraneo.

Por eso que hemos comentado alguna vez.

La temperatura del agua del mar, las lluvias torrenciales mediterráneas y la “chispa” de los vientos: Algunas ideas conceptuales | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología

Saludos.


----------



## Max.Rockatansky (15 Oct 2013)

[YOUTUBE]f5-PEu0miYA[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-chemtrails-que-pasando-145.html#post10108927


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Oct 2013)

Max.Rockatansky dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]f5-PEu0miYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-chemtrails-que-pasando-145.html#post10108927



Iba a decir que menuda tontería de video, pero despues, pensandolo mejor, sí que es mosqueante, parece el cielo una parrilla de barcacoa, no evoluciona en horas, éso no son nubes orográficas. :8:


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Oct 2013)

El frio del finde ha durado poco ya ha vuelto la calor y su famoso anticiclon por lo menos a Catalunya


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Iba a decir que menuda tontería de video, pero despues, pensandolo mejor, sí que es mosqueante, parece el cielo una parrilla de barcacoa, no evoluciona en horas, éso no son nubes orográficas. :8:



Son un tipo de nubes orográficas llamadas ondas de montaña, que en ese caso persisten sin moverse en el mismo sitio porque las condiciones atmosféricas son favorables durante varias horas seguidas.
Ya se ha analizado varias veces el fenómeno en el mundillo meteorológico ibérico:

Impresionantes ondas de montaña vistas desde el satélite meteorológico TERRA

Meteomóstoles: Intensa advección de SE con formación de ondas de montaña 23-3-2011

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 16:09 ----------




Connor dijo:


> El frio del finde ha durado poco ya ha vuelto la calor y su famoso anticiclon por lo menos a Catalunya



Por un lado la dorsal de aire estable anticiclónico en altura está situada en el Mediterráneo occidental ( y notáis sus efectos). Por otro lado, los vientos dominantes del oeste y suroeste llegan secos y recalentados a la costa mediterránea.

Si fuese justo al revés, sería en las costas gallegas, portuguesas y de Andalucía occidental donde la gente notase buen tiempo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, yo disfruto con días como el que hemos tenido hoy en zonas del centro, oeste y noroeste peninsular, (con temperaturas suaves y agradables, poco o nada de viento, ni gota de lluvia y cielos totalmente cubiertos y ambiente oscurecido).

Es un tipo de tiempo con el que me siento contento y con energía, siempre ha sido así desde que tengo uso de razón.


----------



## burbujeado (15 Oct 2013)

Que mala pinta tiene, circulación de ponientes, anticiclón europeo e isos +16 en toda la costa mediterránea..


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Oct 2013)

Ni una sola cimienza de otoño. Mis olivas se están secando  
Si tuvieramos que comer del campo como antiguamente, menudos años de hambre


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Oct 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Ni una sola cimienza de otoño. Mis olivas se están secando
> Si tuvieramos que comer del campo como antiguamente, menudos años de hambre



Siguen sin verse precipitaciones en suficientes dosis y generalizadas por buena parte de la península para los próximos seis días, salvo en algunos puntos del cuadrante noroeste peninsular.
Y sí, actualmente los aficionados a la meteorología como que nos tomamos a coña muchas veces las situaciones desfavorables, pero un inicio de otoño con pocas lluvias como está siendo este, hace doscientos años significaba malas cosechas agrícolas, penalidades e incluso hambre.


Al menos en algunas zonas del centro y del oeste los cielos estarán entretenidos de ver, ya que estos vientos templados atlánticos del oeste suelen traer estratos y nieblas a partir de estas fechas del año, (y la menor duración de los días con la menor fuerza del sol hacen que dichas nieblas aguanten varias horas).
Mismamente, las zonas llanas de la región madrileña y otras zonas del valle del Tajo han tenido esta mañana extensos bancos de niebla, (y siguen persistiendo en algunos puntos).

A orillas del Mediterráneo "disfrutarán" de cielos despejados y viento recalentado de poniente procedente del interior peninsular, y poco más.

Por último, por problemas con el servidor que yo utilizo para subir imágenes, se han perdido dos que tenía en primera página (segundo mensaje), las referentes a las temperaturas medias en enero y en julio.
Las he sustituido por estas otras, sacadas del Atlas Climático Ibérico:


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Oct 2013)

Por fin se abre la puerta a los borrascones atlánticos otoñales.
Menudos acumulados de lluvia nos esperan de aquí al próximo sábado en casi toda la península, excepto en el litoral mediterráneo y zonas próximas, que casi siempre son las zonas menos expuestas a estos temporales atlánticos.

La dorsal anticiclónica se retira al Mediterráneo oriental, facilitando que nuestra península quede a merced de las borrascas y de los jugosos y potentes frentes que estas traen.
El primero de ellos ya está tocando las rias galllegas, y durante las próximas irá avanzando hacia el interior peninsular.

Acumulados de lluvia desde ya hasta el próximo sábado: :Baile:


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Oct 2013)

¿Nadie se pasa a expresar su satisfacción por todo lo que está lloviendo desde el sábado en la mitad oeste peninsular? :


----------



## eljos (24 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Nadie se pasa a expresar su satisfacción por todo lo que está lloviendo desde el sábado en la mitad oeste peninsular? :



Entro, me cago en.el eterno Poniente que sufrimos en el mediterráneo este otoño, y me voy.

Pero sí, enhorabuena a los afortunados por ver llover.

Ya ni miro modelos meteorológicos más que una vez por semana. Algo a muy largo plazo comentaban en Facebook.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Oct 2013)

Impresionantes cifras de precipitación las que se han registrado en varios puntos de la mitad oeste peninsular durante esta semana.
Para muestra, estas son las diez estaciones de meteoclimatic españolas y portuguesas que más lluvia han recibido desde el pasado sábado:

Melgaço (Viana do Castelo)	368,2 mm
Covilhã (Castelo Branco)	354,8 mm
O Carballiño - Señorín (Ourense)	280,9 mm
Laracha - Lugar de Adran (A Coruña)	280,0 mm
Goian - Tomiño (Pontevedra)	259,6 mm
Pinofranqueado (Cáceres)	249,2 mm
Baredo-Baiona (Pontevedra)	234,0 mm
Aldeanueva de la Vera (Cáceres)	232,2 mm
Rodeiro-Vilarmaior(AEMET) (Pontevedra)	219,8 mm
Noia - A Barquiña (A Coruña)	210,8 mm


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Nadie se pasa a expresar su satisfacción por todo lo que está lloviendo desde el sábado en la mitad oeste peninsular? :



¿satisfación o preocupación? No es suficiente (en general), las 4 gotas éstas estarían bien para agosto, pero en octubre, uno espera ya otra cosa 8:

En mi zona la tierra sigue sequísima, como pleno verano.

Total, uno ya está acostumbrado a no tener Otoños


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (26 Oct 2013)

Vivo en Valencia, me duele el tobillo que me fracturé hace años y va a cambiar el tiempo :| De momento hace un calor bochornoso.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Oct 2013)

Nada, estoy mirando modelos, y nada, el arranque del mes de Noviembre será un tiempo demasiado estable, con el anticiclón bloqueando, y dejando si acaso sólo resbalar las borrascas desde el noroeste. Solo esperamos algún chubasco débil y disperso. Sequía para la mayor parte de la peninsula en definitiva.

Esperemos que se descuelgue algo, pero va a ser muy dificil. Cada vez veo más claro que estamos en un año hidrologico seco.


----------



## Raven Seldon (27 Oct 2013)

Entro, comento que en UK se acerca la (enesima) tormentaza del siglo y me vooooOoooOoOOooooOooy 

Michael Fish Presents His Weekly Weather Forecast - Netweather.tv
(minuto 00:30 mas o menos)


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Oct 2013)

Acabando octubre y en manga corta.

Se acerca el 1 de noviembre y a este paso nos vamos a tomar las castañas en la playa.

Practicamente pasaremos de verano a invierno y de invierno a verano.

La primavera y otoño se estan acortando. 

Es al menos lo que parece.


----------



## luisito (28 Oct 2013)

es como una batiseñal para surfistas
:8: :Aplauso:


----------



## luisito (28 Oct 2013)

una muestra de hoy en Portugal.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 Oct 2013)

Pues en Barna seguimos en manga corta. 

26º me marcaba hoy a las 11.

20º se esperan para el dia 1 de noviembre.


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2013)

en la costa este seguimos con calor... ayer en el paseo maritimo tomando vino blanco... para mañana dan lluvias, cuatro gotas...


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Oct 2013)

luisito dijo:


> una muestra de hoy en Portugal.



:8: Imagino que ese oleaje se debe a la acción conjunta del viento, y al mar de fondo que la tempestad que se pasea por el Canal de La Mancha está provocando por todo el atlántico norte. :8:

Así se veía en el satélite la tempestad a las tres de la tarde de hoy, ya camino del sur de Suecia, (el centro de la borrasca es ese pequeño hueco sin nubes entre Dinamarca y Suecia). Ayer a estas horas estaba al suroeste de Inglaterra, por lo que la borrasca avanza rapidito hacia el noreste:







El frente frío es larguísimo, abarcando desde Dinamarca hasta más allá del sur de Portugal en pleno océano.
Hasta el momento, ha habido daños materiales, alguna víctima mortal, fallos en el suministro eléctrico, y vientos bastante superiores a 100 km/h en la costa norte francesa, en la costa sur inglesa, y a lo largo de la costa belga y holandesa.


----------



## HATE (28 Oct 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Impresionantes cifras de precipitación las que se han registrado en varios puntos de la mitad oeste peninsular durante esta semana.
> Para muestra, estas son las diez estaciones de meteoclimatic españolas y portuguesas que más lluvia han recibido desde el pasado sábado:
> 
> Melgaço (Viana do Castelo)	368,2 mm
> ...



En el puerto del pico (sierra de gredos) tambien ha llovido una burrada. Por mi zona al final octubre se ha medio arreglado.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Oct 2013)

Aquí pueden ver el time-lapse desde esta mañana, donde se observa el crecimiento y posterior acercamiento de un Cumulonimbus Arcus hacia el E-SE de Puerto del Rosario (Fuerteventura). Hoy ha llovido en las islas más orientales de Canarias.

Edito: Verlo desde por la mañana, a primera hora.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Oct 2013)

Bajonazo térmico respecto a ayer, cuando a estas horas marcaba 15º C, y ahora solo marco 4.6º C.
Durante todos estos días pasados hasta ayer soplaba viento templado del suroeste, de procedencia de latitudes sureñas desde el Atlántico, mientras que hoy sopla viento del noroeste de procedencia norteña, de latitudes casi polares.
El cambio térmico y de la dirección del viento se ha producido tras el paso del frente frío de anoche.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Nov 2013)

Vaya coñazo de día por aquí por el centro peninsular, con bastante viento procedente del oeste y con cielos cubiertos del todo, pero solo ha llovido cuatro gotas, (medio litro por metro cuadrado). Al menos en Galicia, en el litoral cantábrico y zonas próximas está lloviendo con más ganas hoy.

Mi estación marca ahora 8º C, algo acorde a las fechas en las que estamos, pero en los últimos días tuve unas temperaturas máximas exageradas para estas fechas, con máximas de hasta 18º C. :S

El compañero Eljos ya ni se pasa a comentar el aburrido y seco otoño que están teniendo por el levante.
Tampoco se ve gran cosa en los modelos para los próximos días, así que seguiremos por unos días más con el aburrimiento meteorológico en casi toda la península. Por aburrimiento quiero decir que no se ven lluvias significativas en las zonas que lo necesitan, ni tampoco los primeros fríos intensos de la temporada, (acompañados por abundante precipitación), como para que las montañas se tiñan de blanco. :| :´(


----------



## artemis (4 Nov 2013)

en el levante estamos cansado de tan buen tiempo  debe ser el septiembre y octubre mas secos que yo recuerde


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2013)

Tranquilos que estamos en españa, llegara un dia en el que se ponga a llover y no parara en meses. El año pasado por el centro peninsular octubre y noviembre fueron buenos en cuanto a lluvia pero diciembre fue el tipico mes anticiclonico en el que se puede estar en manga corta a 1800 metros (que yo lo sufrí) y a partir de mediados de enero empezo el festival de lluvia y nevadas y no paro hasta marzo.

En el pirineo disfrutaran de la primera nevada seria del otoño:

Webcams alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Nov 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Tranquilos que estamos en españa, llegara un dia en el que se ponga a llover y no parara en meses.



Ése es el problema. Doble daño y doble miseria: primero sequía y acto seguido inundación. ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Tranquilos que estamos en españa, llegara un dia en el que se ponga a llover y no parara en meses.



Llegará, no te digo que no, pero no parece que sea en la primera mitad de noviembre, (la época más lluviosa del año en gran parte de la península y en Baleares).

De momento, veremos con envidia frentes cruzando Europa de oeste a este, y cuya partes más meridionales de los mismos solo rozarán el tercio norte peninsular, como pasará con el frente que cruzará el Cantábrico esta tarde-noche y mañana de madrugada.

En el resto para los próximos cinco o seis días:
- Anticiclón con su dorsal en altura pegada a Portugal y haciéndonos de bloqueo para que dichos frentes atlánticos discurran más al norte.
- Nieblas, estratos y nubes bajas bastante persistentes en zonas del centro y del oeste, (preferentemente en los principales valles que desembocan en el Atlántico), las cuales son propensas a aparecer en estas fechas con los días cortos, ayudadas por las inversiones anticiclónicas que hacen que el aire frío pese más, y se concentre condensando su humedad a ras de suelo en los valles en forma de nieblas.
- En el litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo, mayormente despejado.
- Temperaturas algo suaves para estas fechas, con pocas heladas.
- Bastante soso y aburrido todo, la verdad, aunque prefiero este aburrimiento anticiclónico otoñal antes que el aburrimiento veraniego de tener días y días de calorazo sin ver ni una nube.

Hoy mismo se ven buenas y extensas bandas de estratos y nieblas por bastantes sitios de la mitad occidental peninsular, y una banda de nubes altas siguiendo la diagonal Almería - Teruel - Andorra, y que sigue su camino hacia el este porque esta mañana estaba aquí en el centro. Se nota bien que por el color y apariencia son nubes distintas :


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Ése es el problema. Doble daño y doble miseria: primero sequía y acto seguido inundación. ::



¿Lo dices por el Guadalquivir, ¿no? Cada vez que hay lluvias frecuentes de forma consecutiva por muchos días, debido a temporales atlánticos cuando entran por el Golfo de Cádiz en los meses otoñales e invernales, el tramo bajo de dicho río suele ser propenso a desbordarse...


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Nov 2013)

Quiero dos gotas frias o al menos una.


----------



## condimento (7 Nov 2013)

Hola meteolocos.

Para gota fría donde estoy yo, mayor supertifón de la historia mañana aquí en Filipinas.

Mirad los mapas por ahí, menudo bicho de 800 km de diámetro.

Y lo peor de todo es que va a cruzar el país con categoría 5, excediendo las rachas de viento los 250 km/h.

En fin, entiendo que sólo sea una anécdota desde la distancia pero me temo que va a arrasar con todo.

Ya lo veréis en las noticias.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2013)

condimento dijo:


> Hola meteolocos.
> 
> Para gota fría donde estoy yo, mayor supertifón de la historia mañana aquí en Filipinas.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar espero que ya estéis todos protegidos y evacuados, porque se estiman vientos de 300 km/h y más de 200 litros de lluvia en poco tiempo. Queremos verte por aquí narrando la tempestad cuando pase lo peor. 

Una gota fría mediterránea no tiene nada que ver con los tifones tropicales del Pacífico y los huracanes tropicales del Atlántico. Los factores que propician la génesis, ni la intensidad del fenómeno son las mismas que las de una gota fría.
Los tifones y los huracanes, aunque tienen distinto nombre son el mismo fenómeno; ambos son tempestades típicas de las zonas marítimas tropicales del mundo que suelen suceder cuando el agua oceánica está más caliente, al final del verano y primera mitad del otoño.

En nuestras latitudes templadas europeas lo más parecido que tenemos a un huracán son las ciclogénesis tempestivas, conocidas en inglés como "European winter storms" que si bien lo factores de desarrollo de dichas ciclogénesis son distintos a los de los huracanes y tifones, se parecen un poco en la potencia de los vientos asociados, y en que dichos vientos fuertes se dejan sentir a lo largo de grandes distancias, si bien es raro encontrar ciclogénesis tempestivas europeas de potencias equivalentes a un huracán o tifón de categoría cinco, como es el caso del supertifón Haiyan que va a arrasar Filipinas en las próximas horas.

Muy raramente algún huracán proveniente del Caribe pueda acercarse en dirección a Canarias o a la península, pero las poquitas veces que consiguen acercarse llegan muy debilitados y extratropicalizados, porque mientras avanzan cada vez más al norte, las aguas del Atlántico están cada vez más frías y debilitan el sistema. Es decir, uno de los ingredientes principales para que los huracanes nazca, cojan fuerza y aguanten vivos por varios días es que el agua del mar esté calentita, por encima de los 25º C o 30º C.

Por último, una vista del "bicho" desde el satélite en modo infrarrojo: :S


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2013)

Os pongo la webcam de una de las localidades filipinas por las que pasará el ojo del huracán dentro de unas horas:

EarthCam -Boracay Island Cam

Me quejaba esta tarde del tiempo estratoso y aburrido que tenemos en algunas zonas peninsulares, pero pensándolo bien no me gustaría estar en el pellejo del forero Condimento, ni tampoco ser un residente de la ciudad de la webcam. :cook:


----------



## Andrespp (7 Nov 2013)

Cómo será el Otoño/Invierno 2013/2014 en España? Previsiones de Meteovigo


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2013)

Según este mapa, que está basado en la monitorización de todos los huracanes y tifones que han sucedido en todo el planeta desde 1851 hasta 2007, estas son las zonas más propensas a ellos, y sus rutas habituales. Las zonas rosadas son donde más potentes y destructivos suelen ser, y las zonas verdes oscuras y grises donde llegan más debilitados y deshechos, (o donde son débiles porque acaban de nacer, como pasa en las costas occidentales africanas, que desde ahí van hacia el Caribe fortaleciéndose por el camino):


----------



## condimento (8 Nov 2013)

Gracias por los deseos, pero no ocurre nada en mi caso, yo estoy fuera del radio de acción de la criatura, en Central Luzon. Un tifón hay que pasarlo al menos en ciudad para restringir la vulnerabilidad por el viento.

Vaya, tampoco estaba comparando gota fría y tifón como fenomenos atmosféricos sino haciendo una metáfora de sus consecuencias.

Bueno, yo no domino estos temas pero algo sé debido a mis estancias en este país, veo este hilo como didáctico asi que os relato lo que sé sin acudir a bibliografía y si meto la gamba me corregís. 

Los tifones vienen del Pacífico y tienen una trayectoria paralela al ecuador, no obstante también hay bastantes con el tracking hacia norte-NO por lo que se cierne sobre Japón en muchas ocasiones. Las latitudes habituales suelen ser entre 15 y 20, es raro que baje de latitud 10 por la fuerza de Coriolis, menor según te acercas al Ecuador.

Por ese motivo hace dos años sorprendió el tifón Bopha -éste sí que me lo tragué- que arrasó con el Norte de Mindanao dejando una estela de desastre material y humana. Digamos que los tifones han variado su tracking ligeramente, pueden ser más imprevisibles desde hace unos años.

Como bien explica overdrive la criatura se alimenta de la calentor de las aguas tropicales, por ese motivo cuando llega a tierra desciende su intensidad, sin embargo en el caso de Haiyan viene tan fuerte que mantiene la categoría 5 ahora que está pasando sobre las islas Visayas, como así se llama el centro de Filipinas.

La temporada de tifones coincide con el monzón del SO llamado habagat, no sé como influyen entre sí ambos fenómenos, pero coinciden en la llamada época de lluvias entre Junio y Diciembre. Supongo que será cosa de las bajas presiones. Por cierto Haiyan tiene en el ojo una presión por debajo de 900 mm Hg y están mirando si baja de 890 que es la caña ya.

La temporada de lluvias no coincide en todo el país ya que el monzón ataca la parte Norte de modo que la zona Este y Sur pueden llevar otro régimen. Cuando más hacia el Ecuador aquí en el Pacífico, llueve más.

Pues eso es lo que recuerdo. Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Nov 2013)

Poco a poco se esta cumpliendo lo que dije hace algún tiempo en el foro...este invierno podremos pasear tranquilamente en bolas por el Pirineo y fumandonos un purito....a 7 de Noviembre visite un pueblo en Tarragona que estaban a 29 Cº, con people en la playa....8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Nov 2013)

condimento dijo:


> Gracias por los deseos, pero no ocurre nada en mi caso, yo estoy fuera del radio de acción de la criatura, en Central Luzon. Un tifón hay que pasarlo al menos en ciudad para restringir la vulnerabilidad por el viento.
> 
> Vaya, tampoco estaba comparando gota fría y tifón como fenomenos atmosféricos sino haciendo una metáfora de sus consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que estés bien.
Por otro lado, se me haría muy agobiante vivir en un clima tropical cálido con alta humedad ambiental, como es el caso de Filipinas, donde las mínimas nocturnas muy raramente bajan de 20º C en los meses "fríos". ::

¿Qué tal llevas el hecho de vivir en esa sauna constante? ¿Es tolerable para quienes estamos aclimatados a los estándares ibéricos?

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 22:35 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Poco a poco se esta cumpliendo lo que dije hace algún tiempo en el foro...este invierno podremos pasear tranquilamente en bolas por el Pirineo y fumandonos un purito....a 7 de Noviembre visite un pueblo en Tarragona que estaban a 29 Cº, con people en la playa....8:



Eso es porque estamos desde hace semanas afectados por un régimen de vientos dominantes provenientes del suroeste, que vienen desde latitudes subtropicales atlánticas.
En cuanto cambie la configuración atmosférica, y empiecen a soplar de forma persistente vientos del noreste que provengan de latitudes norteñas europeas, se acabó lo que se daba. :rolleye:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Me alegro que estés bien.
> Por otro lado, se me haría muy agobiante vivir en un clima tropical cálido con alta humedad ambiental, como es el caso de Filipinas, donde las mínimas nocturnas muy raramente bajan de 20º C en los meses "fríos". ::
> 
> ¿Qué tal llevas el hecho de vivir en esa sauna constante? ¿Es tolerable para quienes estamos aclimatados a los estándares ibéricos?
> ...



Me veo estas Navidades comiendo el turrón en la Vila Olimpica, rodeado de guiris, y todo ello a 25 Cº a mediodía....:8:....igualito que si estuviera en el Rio de la Plata...:


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Nov 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me veo estas Navidades comiendo el turrón en la Vila Olimpica, rodeado de guiris, y todo ello a 25 Cº a mediodía....:8:....igualito que si estuviera en el Rio de la Plata...:



Sí es verdad que casi todo el continente europeo sigue estando bajo condiciones térmicas agradables o frescas según los sitios, pero en ningún caso en valores fríos heladores, e incluso con valores más propios de primeros de octubre que de mediados de noviembre si nos referimos a las costas euromediterráneas, como muestra esta captura de temperaturas actuales por este nuestro Viejo Continente a la una de la tarde de hoy:







Confío en que esta templanza no dure mucho más. En las latitudes polares se está acumulando suficiente frío, (la eterna noche polar invernal allí ya tiene lugar), y es cuestión de tiempo que se produzcan potentes desalojos de ese frío hacia las latitudes templadas europeas. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Nov 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me veo estas Navidades comiendo el turrón en la Vila Olimpica, rodeado de guiris, y todo ello a 25 Cº a mediodía....:8:....igualito que si estuviera en el Rio de la Plata...:



Ya queda menos para que te comas esas palabras y eches mano del abrigo. ::


Así estábamos a finales de octubre y en los primeros días de noviembre, con el anticiclón pegado al oeste peninsular, mandándonos vientos del oeste templados mientras la parte más activa de los frentes y borrascas afectaban a la fachada atlántica del centro y norte de Europa:








La configuración atmosférica ya está cambiando poco a poco, según los vientos a todos los niveles van siendo del norte o noroeste, situación que habitualmente solo suele dejar lluvias débiles o moderadas en el sector oriental del litoral cantábrico y cara norte de los Pirineos, y pocas o ninguna nube en el resto peninsular, (según zonas), como ha pasado durante este pasado finde.
Por tanto, ya hemos dicho adiós a las frecuentes nubes bajas y nieblas que hubo durante las últimas dos semanas en los principales valles de la mitad oeste peninsular.

Para los próximos nueve días se ven más cambios, se vislumbra como los bloqueos que los anticiclones ejercen van alternando, y permitiendo que se cuelen masas de aire frío en altura desde el Atlántico norte hacia la zona de Baleares y Levante:







Este cambio en la posición de los anticiclones y las borrascas junto a los vientos de norte y noreste harán que los valores de temperatura sean cada vez más bajos durante los próximos ocho o nueve días. Incluso hay opciones de que vean algo de lluvia en buena parte de las costas mediterráneas y en Baleares, (cosa que ya necesitan tras este otoño anormalmente seco en la mitad este peninsular).
Algo de nieve también podrá caer en las montañas del norte, veremos si se hace realidad.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Nov 2013)

He hecho una pequeña modificación en el segundo mensaje de primera página.
Al principio de abrir este hilo tenía en él un par de mapas de temperaturas medias de enero y de julio. Tras haber un extraño fallo en el servidor de imágenes y perderlas, puse otros mapas que se han vuelto a perder, así que a ver si a la tercera va a la vencida. :rolleye:

Este es el de enero que había originalmente, el de temperaturas medias para dicho mes, y lo he puesto otra vez tras haberlo encontrado de nuevo, (su correspondiente de julio no lo encuentro con buena resolución):







He puesto para el mes de julio este otro, *que es parecido al anterior pero no igual, ya que este señala la media de las temperaturas máximas diurnas* para dicho mes de julio. Se aprecia bien como la costa barcelonesa es bien refrigerada por las brisas diurnas que soplan desde el mar hacia tierra, por lo que es poco habitual que pasen de los treinta grados. Eso sí, a mayor incidencia de la brisa mayor humedad ambiental, y por tanto mayor sensación de bochorno como si fuera una sauna.
También se aprecia que la costa vasca es ligeramente más cálida que la costa asturiana y la del norte de Galicia, y esto es debido a que la costa vasca es más propensa a recibir vientos del sur que hacen dispararse el termómetro:







Por último, he puesto en la sección de enlaces URL este otro, que nos dice el tanto por ciento de días despejados al año en la península y sus inmediaciones terrestres y marítimas.
Ninguna zona llega a los extremos mínimos y máximos; algunas zonas del Pirineo central francés y de la costa de Lugo están ligeramente por debajo del 30 pero sin llegar al 20%, mientras que frente a las costas de Almería rondan el 70 sin llegar al 80%, (donde se quedan un poco más cerca de ese 80% es en el trozo ese que se ve en el interior de Argelia:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Nov 2013)

Que curioso, llevo todo el día con cielos encapotados de nieblas y nubes bajas muy persistentes, que están bien agarradas a algunos valles de la vertiente norte del Sistema Central, mientras en casi todo el resto peninsular están con cielos despejados, (salvo en las regiones cantábricas). 
El viento del norte hoy está manteniendo retenidas esas nubes bajas al norte de las cordilleras cantábricas y pirenaicas, mientras unos pequeños retazos de ellas han conseguido formarse de forma mucho más aislada en puntos del tramo zamorano del valle del Duero, así como en puntos aislados de los sistemas montañosos Central e Ibérico, como muestra esta captura de hoy a las cinco de la tarde desde el satélite:








Imagen que es muy distinta a esta otra del pasado día 7 de noviembre, cuando dominaban vientos templados del suroeste que nos metían la humedad desde el Atlántico formando nubes bajas y nieblas en otras zonas, debido a eso mismo, a que el viento y la orografía hacen que con esa situación atmosférica se formen nieblas en otros sitios distintos a los de la imagen anterior:
http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/nubes-bajas-772548.jpg

Y como decía ayer, se va perfilando una bajada sensible de las temperaturas, que como venían siendo cálidas para la fecha en las últimas semanas, ahora nos tocará pasar un poco de frío y situarnos en valores propios para las fechas. Tampoco es que vaya a hacer un frío exagerado, que ya me veo a los desinformativos exagerando. :ouch:

Os pongo unas capturas de pantalla de las previsiones de Aemet para los próximos siete días de doce ciudades españolas, (en los cinco primeros días se incluyen previsiones por tramos horarios). Se ve bien en todas ellas como la situación de bajada de temperaturas, de lluvias, y de intensidad y dirección del viento afectará de forma distinta a unas y a otras.
Madrid y Barcelona las pongo directamente a la vista, mientras que las tras diez ciudades las dejo ocultas en spoiler para no saturar esto de tantas imágenes.
Las ocultadas pertenecen por este orden a las siguientes ciudades: Valencia, Sevilla, Bilbao, Vigo, Badajoz, Palma de Mallorca, Zaragoza, Palencia, Albacete y Málaga. He elegido poner esas porque son representativas de los distintos puntos de nuestra geografía.















Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Enrika (12 Nov 2013)

Pues creo que ya se pasó el veranillo de San Martín (el indian summer de los usanos). San Martín fue el 11 de noviembre. No está nada desencaminada la sabiduría popular.


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2013)

Joder la noche del viernes al sabado rumbo a Soria va a ser graciosa...Baterías cargadas, deposito lleno, mantas, el termo con cafe caliente, galletas, unos bocadillos y... las cadenas. Empieza en invierno.


----------



## HATE (12 Nov 2013)

Ignoremos las temperaturas de los ultimos dias :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Andrespp (12 Nov 2013)

en Cádiz hoy parecía verano, 26 grados, mar y cielo azul, ni una nube ni pizca de viento.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Nov 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Joder la noche del viernes al sabado rumbo a Soria va a ser graciosa...Baterías cargadas, deposito lleno, mantas, el termo con cafe caliente, galletas, unos bocadillos y... las cadenas. Empieza en invierno.



Yo que tú trataría de hacer el viaje en horas diurnas, si te fuese posible.
La zona de Burgos y Soria pilla bien de nieve cuando se lía; es una zona complicada para conducir en temporales nivosos invernales, debido a la poca densidad de población, y a que no tienen demasiados medios técnicos para mantener las carreteras libres de nieve o hielo en todo momento. 




Andrespp dijo:


> en Cádiz hoy parecía verano, 26 grados, mar y cielo azul, ni una nube ni pizca de viento.



La verdad es que son datos espectaculares para tu zona en estas fechas.
Según los valores promedio de la zona de Cádiz, tener 25 o 26º C de temperatura máxima es algo propio de octubre, pero no de noviembre.
Valores climatológicos normales: Jerez de la Frontera Aeropuerto - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Nov 2013)

Nuevo mapa que me he currado en los ratos libres. A diferencia de los que hice hace unos meses sobre el número de meses secos y sobre la distribución de las precipitaciones en las distintas estaciones, que me llevaron bastante tiempo, este otro lo he hecho rapidito en tres días a ratitos. :

No es un mapa representativo de todo el territorio, solamente lo es del punto donde en cada ciudad Aemet tiene instalada su estación meteorológica, y es que la niebla es un meteoro que varía muchísimo su frecuencia e intensidad a lo largo del territorio, pudiendo ser muy distintas las mediciones a pocos kilómetros de distancia, (y más en nuestra península con su complicado y variado relieve). Importante es la diferencia entre el suroeste metropolitano madrileño y el noreste, pero aún más grande es la diferencia entre El Prat y el casco urbano de la Ciudad Condal, (y estoy seguro que si hubieran datos de la cima del Collserola habría mucha diferencia con el centro de la ciudad).







En él están representadas todas las capitales de provincia, excepto Palencia que no encuentro datos de ella. En algunas provincias solamente están representadas ciudades que no son las capitales de provincia:
Jerez de La Frontera (Cádiz), Alcantarilla (Murcia), San Javier (al sur de Murcia), Madrid Cuatro Vientos (Madrid suroeste) y Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid noreste), Villanubla (Valladolid), Reus (Tarragona), Tortosa ( al sur de Tarragona)

En otras, además de estar representadas las capitales, también están representadas otras localidades:
En Barcelona El Prat (datos sobre el mar), Santiago de Compostela (al sur de A Coruña, Vigo (al sur de Pontevedra), Molina de Aragón (al este de Guadalajara), Izaña (Tenerife en las faldas del Teide), Aeropuerto Tenerife Norte, Ponferrada (al oeste de León), Gijón (en Asturias sobre el mar), Morón de La Frontera (Sevilla) y las principales ciudades insulares de ambos archipiélagos.

La fuente es esta: Valores climatológicos normales - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Bueno, lo dejo en el segundo mensaje de primera página (sección URL's climáticos), mientras recuerdo a los despistados que vayan sacando el abrigo, el gorro y las bufandas a partir del jueves por la tarde. :rolleye:


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Nov 2013)

Este mapa de Aemet mide la niebla de la misma forma que la he medido yo en el mapa anterior, pero refiriéndose a todo el territorio:








Y volviendo a los que nos interesa, la operación bufanda :rolleye:, pues decir que los modelos no se echan atrás y siguen pronosticando temperaturas bajas y aporte de humedad desde el Mediterráneo, con vientos soplando del este que meterá humedad en buenas dosis a buena parte de la península.

En primer lugar el temporal se dejará sentir primero en el tercio norte a partir de ya mismo, y en sus zonas de montaña podría nevar de forma moderada.
Posteriormente de cara al finde, la bolsa de aire frío se colocará frente a las costas mediterráneas andaluzas insuflando vientos del este y humedad, como decía antes, y estos factores unidos a las bajas temperaturas podrían provocar nevadas en zonas montañosas de la mitad este peninsular también.

Esta situación me recuerda a una parecida que hubo en noviembre de 2001, y en aquella ocasión nevó con ciertas ganas en el centro y este peninsular en zonas elevadas. Aquí donde vivo cayeron unos quince centímetros, y la nevada aguantó más de una semana en el suelo sin apenas derretirse.

Y tirando de sabiduría popular, mi abuela siempre me decía que cuando nevaba de forma intensa en noviembre o en diciembre era una cosa que temían mucho antiguamente. Como en estas fechas las noches son muy largas y las heladas nocturnas frecuentes, esas grandes nevadas pueden aguantar durante muchos días en la superficie más o menos intactas.
En enero o febrero, ya con las noches más cortas, si cae una nevada grande es más fácil que se vaya derritiendo más deprisa. 

A algunos les puede sonar a cuento esto, pero yo vivo a 1200 metros de altitud y la nieve es mi compañera inseparable cada invierno.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Nov 2013)

Cantabria está en alerta naranja


----------



## El Peseta (14 Nov 2013)

Mucha alerta pero por la zona cero de la zona cero de la zona cero sigue sin caer una puta gota


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 Nov 2013)

Otro día de veranillo en Andalucia Oriental.

En Jaén cayeron ayer de 15 a 20 litros, cosa insólita viniendo desde el Este con el aire Solano (levante) que suele llegarnos muy seco.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Nov 2013)

Primera vez en todo el otoño que marco cero grados en mi estación meteorológica. Tengo también alguna opción para que pueda ver un poquito de nieve esta tarde.:Baile:

En lo que llevo de otoño aún no ha helado. Entre tantas noches nubosas y ventosas con vientos templados de origen atlántico que hemos que hubo las últimas semanas, la situación no ha sido propicia para que las noches fuesen despejadas y calmadas, requisitos imprescindibles para que hiele.

*Edito media hora después. Si antes hablo.... ¡Está nevando débilmente por aquí!* :baba:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Nov 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Primera vez en todo el otoño que marco cero grados en mi estación meteorológica. Tengo también alguna opción para que pueda ver un poquito de nieve esta tarde.:Baile:
> 
> En lo que llevo de otoño aún no ha helado. Entre tantas noches nubosas y ventosas con vientos templados de origen atlántico que hemos que hubo las últimas semanas, la situación no ha sido propicia para que las noches fuesen despejadas y calmadas, requisitos imprescindibles para que hiele.
> 
> *Edito media hora después. Si antes hablo.... ¡Está nevando débilmente por aquí!* :baba:



Mira, mejor que no hiele. ¿para qué, para rematar las plantas y arboles que ya vienen superestresados de la sequía veraniega y otoñal?

Es mala señal que empiece a helar y nevar "en seco", y encima de golpe y porrazo, sin la transición otoñal que deberíamos haber tenido. Cada vez me parece más claro que tenemos un clima más y más extremado, tendiendo a algo como Afganistán.

Cada día, más cerquita de ser Hispanistán, en todos los aspectos. ::


----------



## Carbonilla (15 Nov 2013)

Aguanieve asquerosilla durante todo el día por aquí, un frío que pela hoyga. Pero bueno, ya tocaba, no?


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Nov 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Mira, mejor que no hiele. ¿para qué, para rematar las plantas y arboles que ya vienen superestresados de la sequía veraniega y otoñal?
> 
> Es mala señal que empiece a helar y nevar "en seco", y encima de golpe y porrazo, sin la transición otoñal que deberíamos haber tenido. Cada vez me parece más claro que tenemos un clima más y más extremado, tendiendo a algo como Afganistán.
> 
> Cada día, más cerquita de ser Hispanistán, en todos los aspectos. ::



Bueno, la lluvia se ha echado de menos este otoño en muchas zonas, pero térmicamente sí hemos tenido "transición otoñal". Octubre y el principio de noviembre en general ha sido algo más cálido que la media, pero de ahí a insinuar que ha sido una "continuación del verano en terminos de temperatura" creo que no es correcto, así que en términos generales y sin atender a localismos ha sido un otoño muy seco y ligeramente más cálido que la media. 

Para que octubre o la primera mitad de noviembre fuesen consideradas épocas anormalmente muy cálidas similares al verano, yo tendría que haber registrado casi todos los días máximas superiores a 26º C, en Sevilla tendrían que haber tenido una media de las máximas de 35 o 36º C, y en Barcelona la media de las mínimas nocturnas de 23º C. ::

Yo creo que son ciclos y ya está, mismamente no veo a los foreros que han entrado aquí a quejarse del calor en las últimas semanas recalcar también lo lluviosa y fresca que fue la pasada primavera. 

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo totalmente, es en lo dañino que es para el campo que empiece ahora a helar en una zona donde no haya llovido desde mayo.

En las latitudes templadas de todo el globo, (a diferencia de latitudes polares y tropicales), siempre hay mucha variabilidad meteorológica, ya que dichas latitudes templadas son el terreno de batalla donde los anticiclones subtropicales y las borrascas subpolares interactúan en todo momento.
De Europa en general se suele decir que un invierno no suele parecerse al siguiente, y además, la zona euromediterránea aún es más propensa a la irregularidad en las precipitaciones y a los cambios bruscos.

Y no, en la vida seremos como Afganistán climaticamente hablando, y es que ellos no tienen un inmenso Océano Atlántico al ladito, océano que a nosotros nos influye más de lo que pensamos.
Esta entrada fría que ahora nos afecta es maritima polar, y en su trayecto marítimo por aguas atlánticas y del Mar del Norte se ha recargado bien de humedad. Por tanto, en Afganistan es muy dificil que tengan una entrada fría con estas características. Cuando les toca pasar frío a ellos es con entradas siberianas más secas que la mojama.

Si acaso solo el interior de Murcia y Almería, y si me apuras quizás también los sectores menos lluviosos de la depresión del Ebro (solo desde el sur de Navarra hasta la ciudad de Lleida) pueden parecerse algo a ese país, pero no demasiado.
Además de que allí hay ciudades que se acercan a las 4000 horas de sol anuales cuando aquí solo pasa de 3000 Almería, (y por los pelos). :rolleye:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Nov 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Mira, mejor que no hiele. ¿para qué, para rematar las plantas y arboles que ya vienen superestresados de la sequía veraniega y otoñal?
> 
> Es mala señal que empiece a helar y nevar "en seco", y encima de golpe y porrazo, sin la transición otoñal que deberíamos haber tenido. Cada vez me parece más claro que tenemos un clima más y más extremado, tendiendo a algo como Afganistán.
> 
> Cada día, más cerquita de ser Hispanistán, en todos los aspectos. ::



Vuelvo a citarte, meteoloco. :
Afortunadamente, el frío intenso que tendremos hoy y mañana tenderá a remitir algo de cara al domingo, debido a lo siguiente:

Durante el domingo al final del día y ya el lunes tendremos la bolsa de aire frío en altura situada al sur de Baleares, casi en la costa norte argelina, e impulsará a casi toda la península vientos del este y noreste un poquito menos fríos, con recorrido marítimo y con aporte extra de humedad mediterránea (como es lógico por la procedencia de los mismos).
Vamos, que las precipitaciones que hoy solo son abundantes en el tercio norte írán extendiéndose a la mitad este peninsular, favoreciendo que reciban algo de lluvia en las regiones mediterráneas que tanto lo necesitan.

Por tanto, hay un margen de tiempo este finde y el lunes para que caiga lluvia o aguanieve en las montañas de la mitad este sin haber nevado o helado previamente con intensidad. 
Eso sí, lo que acabo de decir vale para zonas de media o baja montaña, porque por encima de unos 1400 metros todo lo que precipite desde hoy al martes en el Sistema Ibérico, Pirineo oriental y Sistemas Béticos será nieve casi seguro, ( y si esta noche despeja y calma el viento en alguna de esas zonas tendrán helada garantizada).


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Nov 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ...Y no, en la vida seremos como Afganistán climaticamente hablando, y es que ellos no tienen un inmenso Océano Atlántico al ladito, océano que a nosotros nos influye más de lo que pensamos.



Sobre cómo afecta la aclimatación del mar, piensa en el desierto de Atacama y costa norte de Chile, o la misma costa central del Perú, que es bastante seca y desertica tambien, y análogamente tienen el inmenso mar pacífico delante de ellos, y sin embargo, es de las zonas más secas del planeta. Lima no llega ni a 100 litros anuales de media.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Nov 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Sobre cómo afecta la aclimatación del mar, piensa en el desierto de Atacama y costa norte de Chile, o la misma costa central del Perú, que es bastante seca y desertica tambien, y análogamente tienen el inmenso mar pacífico delante de ellos, y sin embargo, es de las zonas más secas del planeta. Lima no llega ni a 100 litros anuales de media.




El Océano Atlántico en nuestras latitudes europeas es la "enorme autopista" por donde discurren las borrascas subpolares que nacen en Terranova , y también las perturbaciones subtropicales que a veces nos llegan desde el Caribe, (muchas veces huracanes que van perdiendo sus cualidades tropicales según discurren por aguas frías en su viaje al norte).
Claro está que a veces no hay suerte y muchas de esas borrascas (y la precipitación que traen asociada) afectan a las Islas Británicas, a Dinamarca o a Francia y nosotros sin olerlas por meses, (ahí hablamos de la recurrente sequía ibérica que de vez en cuando se deja ver incluso fuera de la estación seca veraniega).

Mientras, allí en las costas del sur de Perú y del tercio norte chileno no existe un régimen de vientos del oeste típico de nuestras latitudes templadas, ni una lucha constante entre borrascas y anticiclones.
También influye que ahí tienen una corriente fría marina paralela al continente sudamericano, y unas aguas relativamente frías intensifican aún más la falta de inestabilidad y de movimiento atmosférico, dando como resultado climas desérticos en el norte de Chile, y tropicales con estación seca muy pronunciada en la costa de Perú.

En el entorno del Golfo de Almería y del Cabo de Gata, aunque es la zona menos lluviosa de la península, con un poco de suerte en la situación que tenemos ahora si la bolsa de aire frío se situase por el mar de Alborán, los vientos húmedos que la perturbación impulsase contra su costa, ayudándose además por que las aguas del mediterráneo todavía no están muy frías tras el largo verano y un otoño más cálido de lo normal, darían lugar a lluvias generosas.

Y recordemos que el descuelgue de aire frío que ahora nos afecta nos ha venido de latitudes casi polares viajando por el Mar de Noruega y el Mar del Norte, es decir, el frecuente movimiento y paso de borrascas por el atlántico norte impulsadas por la circulación zonal (Jet Stream), hace que por probabilidad, algunas veces esas borrascas nos las comamos nosotros aquí en la península.
Si se colocan en cualquier punto marítimo que rodea la península, ya sea frente a Lisboa, en el Golfo de Cádiz, en Baleares, el el Golfo de León o en el de Vizcaya, dan mucho juego en forma de inestabilidad y precipitaciones, no solo en las zonas costeras próximas a donde se sitúen las borrascas, sino también a veces de forma generalizada por casi toda la península si el aporte de frío y humedad son acompañados por vientos favorables.

Otra forma más sencilla de decirlo: Si en las costas canadienses del Golfo de Terranova al año nacen por ejemplo 150 borrascas, por probabilidad pueden llegar unas cuantas de ellas al entorno de cualquiera de los puntos marítimos que rodean nuestra península a darnos una alegría. 

En las costas peruanas casi nunca tienen opción de ello, y en Afganistán quizás ocurre más que en Perú, pero tampoco para tirar cohetes.

Afganistán en su mitad norte todavía es latitud templada como nosotros (pero sensiblemente menos lluvioso que la media ibérica), y muy de vez en cuando les llega alguna de las borrascas impulsadas por el Jet Stream cuando estas consiguen atravesar toda Europa y Oriente Medio y llegar tan lejos, cosa que, según los climogramas, sucede al final del invierno y principio de la primavera. Por tanto, la breve estación lluviosa sucede en unas fechas que son atípicas para cualquier clima puramente templado.
Por si fuera poco, el sur de dicho país está en latitudes subtropicales y no es afectado por el Jet Stream, pero a cambio se ve influenciado por los monzones veraniegos del Índico, que da lugar a que en el sur tengan estación lluviosa veraniega, y todo ello aderezado de fuertes contrastes térmicos estacionales, con mucho calor casi todo el año pero con frío algo intenso en el breve invierno en caso de que les llegue frío siberiano, cosa bastante probable por su ubicación continental asiática.

Imagino que en los valles afganos ven poco la niebla, y ni mucho menos en la frecuencia que aquí se ve dicho meteoro en invierno en las riberas de nuestros cinco principales ríos, o en la frecuencia en la que en verano la ven en zonas costeras como las Rías Bajas, la costa norte lucense o en el entorno de Tarifa.
Las tormentas eléctricas también imagino que son menos frecuentes que aquí, y en ningún caso deberían alcanzar las frecuencias que en el noreste peninsular hay.


Al Atlantico no lo podemos subestimar ni en verano. Si alguna vez lees o participas en el foro de Meteored, verás que hay días en pleno verano en los que hay borrascas de entidad paseando por el sur de las Islas Britanicas o por el norte de Francia. Bien, aquí en esos casos seguimos con la tónica habitual del verano ibérico, los cielos despejados, (salvo en el tercio norte peninsular que a veces se ve afectado por dicha inestabilidad si la borrasca o su frente asociado pasan cerca).
Pues bien, en esos días hay bastante gradiente isobárico entre el anticiclón azoriano y la borrasca en cuestión, dando lugar a que sople bastante viento del oeste en casi toda la península, y especialmente en la mitad occidental de la misma.
Esos días en el foro de Meteored, los foreros castellanos los llamamos "días de ventilador atlántico", y es que aunque esté despejado y el sol queme como en esas fechas es lógico, el viento del oeste de procedencia atlántica hace que cuando aparece el termometro no suba demasiado (sigue siendo calor pero registrándose algún grado menos de lo habitual), y por las noches refresque sensiblemente respecto a las noches cálidas habituales del verano. 
Eso sí, como ya se ha comentado otras tantas veces en el hilo con esa situación se asan en la vertiente mediterránea, y es que una vez que esos vientos del oeste sobrepasan las cordilleras Béticas e Ibérica, el viento se recalienta bastante mientras va descendiendo de altitud hacia la costa, (y ese efecto puede pasar en cualquier época del año).


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Nov 2013)

Mañana incluso será un día algo más entretenido que el de hoy, de manera que estas son las alertas que Aemet ha decretado, de lluvia, oleaje costero, nieve y viento, por ese orden:




























Carbonilla dijo:


> Aguanieve asquerosilla durante todo el día por aquí, un frío que pela hoyga. Pero bueno, ya tocaba, no?



Así es, ya toca echar mano de bufandas y guantes, aunque como decía Aguatico, es mejor que hubiera llovido de forma generalizada por toda la península antes de llegar este frío de golpe.

Según lo que dicen ahora en Meteored, se intuye que las montañas más altas de la región vasca (creo que resides por allí), deben estar pillando bien de nieve por encima de unos 600 metros.


----------



## HATE (16 Nov 2013)

Primera nevada en pueblos de la cara sur de la sierra de guadarrama.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (16 Nov 2013)

Pues yo opino que esto no debe ser normal; ante ayer en Valencia salí con vaqueros, camiseta de manga corta y una camisa encima; pues me tuve que quitar la camisa, los pies me bullían dentro de las zapatillas; el viento de poniente ... Sin embargo hoy, 48 horas despúes, estoy con la estufa puesta y no molesta ...


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Nov 2013)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Pues yo opino que esto no debe ser normal; ante ayer en Valencia salí con vaqueros, camiseta de manga corta y una camisa encima; pues me tuve que quitar la camisa, los pies me bullían dentro de las zapatillas; el viento de poniente ... Sin embargo hoy, 48 horas despúes, estoy con la estufa puesta y no molesta ...



Ahora estamos muy acostumbrados a las comodidades y nos quejamos por vicio, pero lo que narras no le resultará extraño a tus abuelos, por ejemplo. 




HATE dijo:


> Primera nevada en pueblos de la cara sur de la sierra de guadarrama.



Enhorabuena.
¿Cuántos centímetros has pillado? Yo unos cinco en superficies favorables:


----------



## HATE (16 Nov 2013)

Dos como mucho pero vamos que con el sol se derrite en un momento, por la tarde parece que puede nevar mas en el sistema central.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Nov 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Dos como mucho pero vamos que con el sol se derrite en un momento, por la tarde parece que puede nevar mas en el sistema central.



Así es. Lo que precipitó ayer y hoy de madrugada ha sido con inestabilidad traída por el viento del norte, y las pocas nubes eficientes que conseguían saltar la barrera de la cordillera cantábrica se estamparon en el Sistema Central.
Hoy va cambiando ligeramente la orientación de los vientos a noreste o incluso este, trayéndonos un aporte extra de humedad desde el Mediterráneo que hará buenas migas con el frío instalado en la península.

La de hoy es una configuración buena para ver nieve en bastantes zonas extensas y elevadas del centro y del este peninsular, mientras que ayer con nortada pocas nubes eficientes en precipitación conseguían dejar precipitación suficiente más al sur de las cordilleras cantábrica y pirenaica, salvo en puntos montañosos orientados al norte como donde yo resido.
Ayer consistió el día en bastante viento molesto y desapacible, pocas precipitaciones en el centro, (y casi ninguna en la mitad sur), nubes pasajeras y sensación acusada de frío.
Aún así, con esta entrada de humedad mediterránea también habrá zonas peninsulares que pillen prácticamente nada de precipitación, como el sur de Portugal, Badajoz o Huelva (y con la nortada ayer apenas vieron nubes por esas zonas, solo viento y frío).

En mi firma ya se ve como hay bandas compactas de nubes avanzando desde el Mediterráneo al interior, tras haber dejado bastante lluvia en la costa sur de cataluña y norte de la Comunidad Valenciana, mientras los vientos van girando en torno al centro de la perturbación que está al sur de Baleares.
Con una configuración parecida, aquí y en bastantes zonas del centro y este peninsular por encima de cierta altitud sobre el nivel del mar, nevó bastante justo en estas fechas en noviembre de 2001. Dejo captura de hace un rato, con las flechas marcando como gira el viento ahora mismo:








Los de Sat24 ahora permiten ver las animaciones completas de días pasados en modo visible, (viéndose la alternancia día-noche en Europa y estando las nubes visibles de día). Esta es la de ayer, con la nortada en todo su esplendor:

[YOUTUBE]uQMvpZ6P5zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Nov 2013)

¡Jojojo!

Comentan que está nevando a cotas de solamente trescientos metros de altura en las sierras del sur de Tarragona. :fiufiu:


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Nov 2013)

Domingo de sofá y manta por aquí, como en casi toda la península y Baleares, aunque ayer fue aún más frío con una máxima diurna de -0.6º C en mi estación meteo, y ahora marco 2º C.

Las tormentas eléctricas en estos meses otoñales e invernales son muy raras o inexistentes en toda la península, salvo en zonas costeras o prelitorales y en la totalidad de Baleares.
Pese a que en dichas zonas costeras siguen siendo raras, (porque el máximo óptimo de las tormentas eléctricas en toda la península y en toda Europa es en la mitad cálida del año, de abril a septiembre), son un poquito más probables que en el interior en estos meses fríos del año.

Estas tormentas eléctricas costeras otoñales e invernales suceden cuando hay un buen embolsamiento de aire frío en altura sobre el mar, el cual conlleva mucho contraste térmico con las capas bajas de la atmósfera y con la temperatura del agua, (ya que los mares en otoño se enfrían más despacio que tierra firme y se calientan más despacio en primavera).
Esa diferencia de temperatura junto con otros factores más complejos pueden dan lugar a crecimiento vertical de nubes cumulonimbos, capaces de generar esa actividad eléctrica en alta mar y en zonas costeras.

Hoy y ayer han estado sucediendo en el litoral y prelitoral catalán, así como en Baleares. El viernes, cuando la bolsa fría de inestabilidad en altura llegó a las costas cantábricas en primer lugar (en su viaje hacia el sur), también sucedieron algunas tormentas eléctricas en el entorno de Santander y zonas próximas.
Dejo captura de Aemet de los rayos caídos en las últimas seis horas:


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Nov 2013)

Os dejo aquí las estaciones meteo de Aemet y Meteoclimatic que ayer sábado se quedaron por debajo de cero grados todo el día, junto a su altitud sobre el nivel del mar, y con los datos de máximas y mínimas:

Griegos (Teruel) 1604m Meteoclimatic -1.6/-6.4
Jabaloyas (Teruel) 1430m Aemet -0.9/-4.1
Orea (Guadalajara) 1536m Meteoclimatic -0.8/-5.2
Cedrillas (Teruel) 1380m Aemet -0.7/-4.6
El Espinar (Segovia) 1230m Meteoclimatic -0.6/-1.8
Somosierra (Madrid) 1450m Aemet -0.5/-3.9
Villarluengo (Teruel) 1150m Meteoclimatic -0.4/-3.1
Cantavieja (Teruel) 1300m Meteoclimatic -0.2/-2.7
Peralejos de las Truchas (Guadalajara) 1187m Meteoclimatic -0.2/-4.3
Fonfría (Teruel) 1255m Aemet -0.2/-2.6
La Covatilla-est. esquí (Salamanca) 1960m -3.1/-7.0
Puerto de Navacerrada (Madrid) 1894m -2.6/-6.5


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Nov 2013)

Ando liado con otras cosillas (trama pederata castuzil en Castellón), y no tengo casi tiempo para la meteo últimamente, aunque si lo deseáis podéis participar los demás cuando tengáis algo que decir.
No parece que vaya a pasar gran cosa en cualquier caso en los próximos cinco o seis días, si acaso un aumento de probabilidades de lluvia en el tercio oriental peninsular a mitad de semana, debido a la llegada de vientos procedentes del Mediterraneo con largo recorrido marítimo y cargados de humedad.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, helada severa y potente la que estamos teniendo esta noche por aquí, con mi termómetro marcando -5.7º C.
Casi toda la mitad norte y buena parte de la mitad sur está bajo cero ahora mismo.


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2013)

Resumen de noviembre:

Agua en el llano poca , mucha nieve en las montañas, en especial pirineos y cordillera cantabrica, en el sistema central menos nieve. Frio hace, ahora marco -3ºC.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Nov 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Resumen de noviembre:
> 
> Agua en el llano poca , mucha nieve en las montañas, en especial pirineos y cordillera cantabrica, en el sistema central menos nieve. Frio hace, ahora marco -3ºC.



¡Pido que se manifiesten aquellos que hace un mes se estaban quejando de la falta de frío y de lo anormalmente cálido que estaba siendo el otoño, (y encima afirmaban que así seguiría hasta navidades)! ::

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 23:52 ----------

Impresionantes están siendo los registros medidos de temperaturas más frías en la península y en algunos lugares del pirineo francés, en los últimos tres días.
Todos ellos son lugares favorables a inversiones de temperatura nocturna en noches invernales de cielos despejados y viento en calma, por estar situados en valles y zonas bajas donde se agolpa el aire frío en esas situaciones.
Enlazo la imagen tal cual la han colgado en el hilo de los polo del frío en meteored. Viene el nombre de los lugares donde están ubicadas las estaciones, la provincia, y por último el organismo o red de estaciones a la que pertenecen:


----------



## HATE (30 Nov 2013)

Esta webcam de los apeninos centrales es la polla, a la derecha de la imagen me parece que se ve el mar adriatico y tambien se ve el pico mas alto de esta cordillera, el gran sasso (esta mas o menos en el centro de la imagen, es el pico con forma de cono):

http://www.meteoappennino.it/index....&task=webcam&idw=95&tag=pda&sid=33&Itemid=134


----------



## inone (30 Nov 2013)

Mi estación Meteo en Caviedes, emitiendo hace dos años ya en meteoclimatic

Meteoclimatic


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Dic 2013)

Poco que contar, salvo que en Baleares ha llovido bastante en la última semana, y en las islas occidentales de Canarias ha llovido torrencialmente hoy.
En la península si acaso recalcar que estos días ha llovido algo en algún punto de las costas del sureste, en el litoral cantábrico oriental y Alto Ebro han tenido abundantes nubes bajas y estratos muy persistentes, y también hay que señalar las intensas heladas nocturnas que se vienen dando en los últimos días en muchos sitios del interior con las noches despejadas y con el viento en calma.

A los que vivís en sitios donde el termómetro de madrugada llega a bajar por debajo de -5º C, os recomiendo que dejéis un grifo de casa goteando, porque si se os hiela una tubería puede pasar que cuando suba la temperatura al día siguiente el hielo se expanda rompiéndola, y os toque pagar como mínimo a un fontanero o albañil.


----------



## HATE (2 Dic 2013)

Ayer fui a Segovia en bici y pase el puerto de la fuenfria, en la vertiente madrileña nieve y hielo en la pista forestal pero en la vertiente segoviana había el doble de nieve , lo que hace ser la vertiente norte. Por lo que vi se apreciaba mas nieve entre unos 1800- 1600metros que en las cumbres, parece que estaban venteadas. En peñalara (cara norte) si se veía mas nieve.

Los próximos días toca inversión térmica, a esperar toca.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Dic 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Los próximos días toca inversión térmica, a esperar toca.



Seis días después, podemos afirmar que los siguientes cinco o seis días debemos seguir en las mismas:

* Anticiclón potente afectándonos a nosotros y a todo el suroeste europeo, bien sustentado por aire cálido y estable en altura, lo cual nos produce un potente bloqueo que impide a las borrascas que se nos acerquen.

* Inversión térmica intensa, que hace que las madrugadas sean bastante más frías a poca altitud que en los principales valles de alta montaña.
Las máximas en las horas centrales del día en las zonas no situadas a orillas de los grandes ríos y donde no haya niebla, pueden alcanzar y/o rebasar los 10º C.

* Abundantes nieblas espesas y persistentes en ciertos valles de la península, como en el valle del Duero, en el valle del Ebro (entorno de Fraga y de Lleida), y en menor medida (y con menor extensión y duración, pudiendo darse de madrugada pero desapareciendo a mediodía) en otros valles como los del interior de Galicia, o en puntos aislados de los valles del Tajo o Guadiana.

* Posibilidad de estar todo el día con máximas bajo cero en esas zonas de nieblas persistentes y engelantes, pudiendo aparecer el vistoso fenómeno de las cencelladas.

* Nada o casi nada de viento, y aparte de esas nieblas no hay ningún otro rastro de nubes.

* Circulación zonal situada muy al norte, con todos los frentes y borrascas que vienen del Atlántico pasando más al norte de la latitud de Londres o de Bélgica, para posterormente ir tomando dirección Grecia y Mar Negro al ir "resbalando" dichos frentes y borrascas por el lado nororiental del anticiclón que a nosotros nos afecta.
Nota: Recordad que el viento gira alrededor de los anticiclones en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, entonces las borrascas que se ven forzadas a esquivar dichos anticiclones deben seguir ese patrón de movimiento.

* Algo de inestabilidad en el entorno de Canarias debido a que, estos días, por la parte central del Atlántico el anticiclón (y su bloqueo en altura) no se deja sentir tanto como en nuestra peninsula, y de hecho les llega aire frío en altura de procedencia polar, que a su vez interactúa con ciertas masas de inestabilidad de procedencia subtropical. De hecho por la coexistencia de estos dos factores, se producirá mañana y el martes una ciclogénesis explosiva al oeste de las islas, y que se dejará sentir en forma de fuerte viento y mala mar en las islas occidentales canarias.

El siguiente video del Sat24 del día de ayer es muy esclarecedor de la situación actual en Europa:

[youtube]QEmx2MFBPkY[/youtube]

Resumiendo, la primera quincena de diciembre ya la podemos dar casi por perdida en lo que a lluvias y nevadas se refiere, y eso que es junto con noviembre la época tradicionalmente más lluviosa del año en casi toda la península. :|


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Dic 2013)

Overdrive, ¿podrias describir el fenomeno de la niebla engelante (desde un punto de vista fisico-quimico a ser posible)?


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Dic 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Overdrive, ¿podrias describir el fenomeno de la niebla engelante (desde un punto de vista fisico-quimico a ser posible)?



Aquí el forero Julepe de Meteored ha tomado varias fotos hoy en el entorno de Palencia:
Castilla y León, Diciembre de 2013

Las cinco primeras fotos muestran niebla engelante, mientras que la quinta muestra también cencellada. Intentaré explicar con palabras sencillas.

La niebla, cuando está a ras de suelo y cuando sucede con temperaturas por encima de cero grados, (casi siempre) conlleva intensa humedad ambiental, de manera que todas las superficies que entran en contacto con la niebla quedan mojadas y llenas de microgotitas.
Pues bien, con temperaturas bajo cero esas microgotitas se transforman en pequeños cristales de hielo, dando lugar a abundante escarcha helada en todo tipo de superficies.

El fenómeno de la cencellada es muy parecido pero no igual, y sucede cuando aparecen dos factores:
La niebla no es a ras de suelo, sino algo "alta".
La niebla, alta, es tan espesa que cae una precipitación muy ligera y casi imperceptible, (parecido al típico xirimiri vasco u orballo gallego, pero aún con gotitas más pequeñas, y obviamente con temperaturas bajo cero), de manera que parece que está nevando con copos enanísimos. Si te fijas bien en la quinta foto, se ve a traves de los bajos del coche como cae algo blanco.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Dic 2013)

Que preciosidad de fotos, ahora no me extraña que David Lean escogiese Castilla para rodar Doctor Zhivago.

Es decir, que no es mas que una coexistencia de fases agua-vapor-hielo, supongo que el "punto de congelacion" de la niebla dependera del gradod e humedad ambiental no?


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Dic 2013)

Aqui en el sur, tenemos una sequia otoñal que no esta nada mal. Espero que no entremos en un periodo de pocas lluvias de esos que duran 6 o 7 años, que nos ibamos a cagar la perra.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Dic 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Que preciosidad de fotos, ahora no me extraña que David Lean escogiese Castilla para rodar Doctor Zhivago.
> 
> Es decir, que no es mas que una coexistencia de fases agua-vapor-hielo, supongo que el "punto de congelacion" de la niebla dependera del gradod e humedad ambiental no?



No exactamente. Todas las nieblas son igual de húmedas porque para que se forme es necesario una humedad ambiental muy elevada, próxima al 100%.
Entonces el punto de congelación depende de la temperatura, que debe ser bajo cero obviamente.

Claro está, que para que aparezcan estas nieblas persistentes (ya sean engelantes o normales) tiene que haber un anticiclón potente en nuestras inmediadiones, que provoque inversión térmica intensa en los principales valles y zonas bajas del terreno.

También influye que ahora como las noches son muy largas, los días muy cortos, y el sol que ahora tiene poca fuerza y poca energía calorífica en estas fechas del año, son más probables esas nieblas persistentes de irradiación durante días en esos valles propensos. La época más favorable es de noviembre a finales de enero, cuando el sol tiene menos "fuerza".

Y ya si la temperaturas son bajo cero, pues vemos esas vistosas nieblas engelantes y cencelladas, aunque no son fenómenos fáciles de ver, (la mayoría de las veces a orillas del Ebro o del Duero en estas fechas ven nieblas persistentes normales, no engelantes).


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Dic 2013)

Bueno, sera cuestion de mirar la carta psicrometrica correspondiente a una 1 atm, viendo la curva el aire admite mas humedad en tanto en cuanto la temperatura es mas alta.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Dic 2013)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Bueno, sera cuestion de mirar la carta psicrometrica correspondiente a una 1 atm, viendo la curva el aire admite mas humedad en tanto en cuanto la temperatura es mas alta.



Eso es cierto, una masa de aire puede contener más humedad si es más cálida que otra.
La clave es la temperatura de rocio, que es la temperatura a la que una determinada masa de aire tiene que descender para que se condense su humedad en gotitas.
Cuando se alcanza esa temperatura (o cuando falta poco para alcanzarla), el aire queda totalmente saturado de humedad y aparece la niebla, o también las típicas rociadas mañaneras primaverales en las que los coches y la hierba amanecen empapadas de gotitas, (la versión invernal de este fenómeno es la escarcha que algunas veces nos toca raspar en la luna de un vehículo).

Si te fijas, las zonas más frías del planeta (ambos polos, norte de Canadá, Siberia) son frías y secas, mientras que la mayoría de las zonas tropicales y ecuatoriales son cálidas y húmedas (salvo los desiertos subtropicales, como el Sáhara, o los del suroeste de EEUU y norte de México, y sus proximidades).


A nuestra escala ibérica podemos ver peculiaridades con todo esto.

Cuando estamos invadidos por masas de origen atlántico, casi siempre vienen bien cargadas de humedad ambiental (llueva o no), por lo que con un poco que baje la temperatura se puede alcanzar facilmente la temperatura de rocio, y enseguida aparece la niebla, o la escarcha o rociada mañanera si hablamos de una noche despejada.

Una masa de aire africana de origen sahariano (algo frecuentes en verano aunque pueden darse también el resto del año) nos aporta temperaturas más cálidas que la media y con humedades relativas muy baja por su procedencia desértica, pero siempre por definición esas masas desérticas tienen un poco más de "humedad" que las olas de frío de origen ruso o siberiano.

En mi estación meteorológica en verano con una invasión de aire africano me he fijado que a veces puedo registrar, por ejemplo, 26º C con 20% de humedad relativa, dando lugar a una temperatura de rocio de 0º C.

En una siberiana puedo estar a 0º C con un 20% de humedad relativa, alcanzando unos -20º C de temperatura de rocio.

A menor temperatura de rocio, menos humedad absoluta tiene una masa de aire, (sin importar su humedad relativa).

Mirad esta tabla de conversión:






Espero que haya quedado claro.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Dic 2013)

Previsión para mañana a las 10 de la mañana Canarias, Tenerife.....






Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en Islas Canarias - El Tiempo

Ahora mismo este es el panorama....


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Previsión para mañana a las 10 de la mañana Canarias, Tenerife.....



Y encima en las islas occidentales lloverá sobre mojado, y de forma torrencial...

Y mientras tanto, en la península y en gran parte de Europa seguiremos algunos días más bajo el efecto de este potente anticiclón de bloqueo que sigue impidiendo que se nos acerque inestabilidad, y que solo nos deja como meteoros interesantes de ver las fuertes heladas nocturnas por inversión térmica y las nieblas persistentes, (ocasionalmente engelantes como comentaba hace dos días), en los valles del Duero y del Ebro, y en menor medida en otros valles principales y secundarios del interior peninsular.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y encima en las islas occidentales lloverá sobre mojado, y de forma torrencial...
> 
> Y mientras tanto, en la península y en gran parte de Europa seguiremos algunos días más bajo el efecto de este potente anticiclón de bloqueo que sigue impidiendo que se nos acerque inestabilidad, y que solo nos deja como meteoros interesantes de ver las fuertes heladas nocturnas por inversión térmica y las nieblas persistentes, (ocasionalmente engelantes como comentaba hace dos días), en los valles del Duero y del Ebro (y en menor medida en otros valles principales y secundarios del interior peninsular).



¿Cuándo va a llover en el litoral cantábrico??


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Dic 2013)

Nota dijo:


> ¿Cuándo va a llover en el litoral cantábrico??



No tengo ninguna bola de cristal para saberlo, pero mirando modelos casi seguro que en los próximos cinco días no veréis ni gota, al igual que no la veremos en casi toda la península. :|

Si acaso y con un poco de suerte, algún frente puede rozar muy levemente las costas gallegas o del norte de Portugal dentro de tres o cuatro días, y dejar una o dos gotas mal contadas.
Mientras no se rompa este potente bloqueo no hay nada que hacer, ya que ni deja que se acerquen temporales atlánticos desde el oeste, ni borrascas en movimiento retrógado desde Europa oriental vía Italia hacia las costas levantinas peninsulares, ni tampoco nortadas de origen escandinavo o polar.

En Zamora, a orillas del río Duero, reportan que llevan más de 75 horas seguidas bajo la niebla y con temperaturas negativas en todo momento. :8:


Parece que en el valle del Ebro, aún siendo también igual de neblinoso en estas fechas de finales de otoño y del principio del invierno, son un poco más difíciles de ver las nieblas coincidiendo con temperaturas negativas durante varias horas o días, al menos no se suelen dar con la intensidad y frecuencia que en el valle del Duero. ienso:
En una entrada fría siberiana no se alcanzan 75 horas seguidas de temperaturas bajo cero ni por soñación, ni en Zamora ni en casi ningún punto de nuestra península situado por debajo de 1.000 metros de altura.

La excepción serían Vitoria y sobretodo Burgos, ciudades ambas que a veces si se tiran varios días consecutivos enteros por debajo de cero, si coincide una entrada fría polar que a la vez suponga abundantes estratos nubosos entrando desde el Golfo de Vizcaya hacia esa zona.

Lo que quiero decir es que con esta situación anticiclónica de calma generalizada, en valles como los del Duero o Ebro se registran mínimas de escándalo y máximas muy bajas con alta humedad ambiental y falta de sol, mientras que cuando viene una siberiana los mass mierda se ponen alarmistas, pero en las neblinosas Zamora o Lleida con siberianas no pasan tanto frío como el que están pasando ahora con las nieblas de irradiación anticiclónicas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Dic 2013)

Mucho ojo en Canarias, donde seguirán con inestabilidad acusada y con chubascos torrenciales intensos en las islas occidentales y centrales, al menos durante 24 horas más como mínimo.
El contraste allí entre la potente masa de aire frío de procedencia polar y el aire cálido y húmedo de origen subtropical, está dando lugar a potentes lineas de inestabilidad y de tormentas en los puntos en los que ambas masas chocan.

En la península, tras tantos días de anticiclón y de cielos despejados (salvo las nieblas a orillas de los principales ríos), empieza a verse alguna pequeña opción de lluvia, (crucemos los dedos).

El próximo día 17 el bloqueo anticiclonico puede debilitarse, cosa que permitiría que nos cruce un frente frío atlántico de oeste a este:













Antes de ese día, para el próximo domingo día 15, se espera un pequeño embolsamiento de aire frío frente a las costas del sureste peninsular. Su origen y formación está en una débil entrada de aire frío en altura de origen centroeuropeo, que al quedarse posteriormente aislada en forma de dana (depresión aislada en niveles altos de la atmósfera), podría dar un poco de juego al interactuar con el aporte de humedad del Mediterraneo y con los relieves del sureste peninsular.
También el día 15 un frente atlántico pasará rozando las costas del norte de Galicia, pero con pocas o ninguna consecuencia, (el frente bueno debería ser el del día 17, siempre que los modelos no vengan con las rebajas y nos lo eliminen):


----------



## Satori (11 Dic 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aqui en el sur, tenemos una sequia otoñal que no esta nada mal. Espero que no entremos en un periodo de pocas lluvias de esos que duran 6 o 7 años, que nos ibamos a cagar la perra.



Pues ya va tocando algo de sequía, que llevamos varios años seguidos batiendo records de lluvia-


----------



## El Peseta (11 Dic 2013)

¿y por alicante??


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Dic 2013)

El Peseta dijo:


> ¿y por alicante??



Mira mi último mensaje, el próximo domingo hay alguna opción (pequeña) de ver lluvia ahí.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Dic 2013)

El potente temporal de viento y lluvias intensas que ha afectado a las Islas Canarias desde la madrugada del martes hasta hoy ya ha empezado a remitir, aunque lo que ahora se dejará sentir es una bajada sensible de las temperaturas.
Si bien no son valores fríos para los que vivimos en la península, sí que lo son para quienes vivan y estén aclimatados al suave clima subtropical del archipiélago. Hay opciones de nevadas en las cimas del Teide hoy y mañana, y ya durante el finde irán subiendo las temperaturas y volviendo a la monotonía climática habitual.

Algunos valores extremos de precipitación del temporal en la red de Meteoclimatic:

Los Andenes de Taco (Tenerife)	261,2 mm
La Piterita - La Laguna (Tenerife)	221,0 mm
Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife)	187,0 mm
La Orotava (Tenerife)	105,2 mm
La Orotava - La Fariña (Tenerife)	93,7 mm
La Matanza de Acentejo (Tenerife)	91,0 mm
El Paso (La Palma)	86,0 mm
Maspalomas (Gran Canaria) 42,8 mm
Teror - Lo Blanco (Gran Canaria)	17,2 mm
Firgas - La Cruz (Gran Canaria)	14,2 mm.


Hoy en la mitad oeste peninsular hemos visto algo que hace casi un mes no veíamos, nubes medias y altas provenientes desde el Atlántico, ya que los episodios de inestabilidad de finales de noviembre vinieron desde el este y noreste, o lo que es lo mismo, con circulación atmosférica retrógada.
Lo opuesto a ese fenómeno (inestabilidad entrando desde el suroeste, oeste o noroeste) recibe la denominación de circulación zonal, que es la predominante en todas las latitudes templadas del globo.

Podemos ver en estas dos capturas del satélite y de la presión atmosférica, (ambas de la mediodía de hoy), como el potente bloqueo anticiclónico se debilita algo en toda la fachada atlántica europea, aunque dicho anticiclón sigue bien potente en toda Europa central y oriental.

A nivel ibérico, la bajada de presión atmosférica y la llegada de dichas nubes altas han barrido las persistentes nieblas de irradiación del valle del Duero de los días anteriores, pero las de la ribera del Ebro siguen intactas.
Gran parte de Europa central y oriental también hoy ha estado afectada por nieblas de irradiación anticiclónicas, como por otra parte es lógico dada la posición e influencia del anticiclón que tienen encima.

Se ve bien que el tono blanco opaco de dichas nieblas son diferentes al color de las nubes comunes que hay por el Atlántico.
También se ve nieve en los Pirineos y en los Alpes, y el tono blanco de la nieve se ve que es distinto al de las nubes de niebla, y al de las nubes medias y altas restantes.
En las animaciones del sat24 en movimiento se ve mejor.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2013)

Artantida: La temperatura más baja jamás registrada en la Tierra!

l-135.8 grados es "50 grados más frío que lo que je haya visto en Alaska o Siberia:

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/12/10/antarctica-cold-record/3950019/*


----------



## INE (13 Dic 2013)

mazuste dijo:


> Artantida: La temperatura más baja jamás registrada en la Tierra!
> 
> l-135.8 grados es "50 grados más frío que lo que je haya visto en Alaska o Siberia:
> 
> *http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/12/10/antarctica-cold-record/3950019/*



No me creo ná, estoy yankees siempre tan fantasmas y sensacionalistas. Seguro que el satélite tenía el sensor descalibrado porque esa temperatura es algo sobrenatural, alejadísimo del actual record de temperatura mínima.


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2013)

INE dijo:


> No me creo ná, estoy yankees siempre tan fantasmas y sensacionalistas. Seguro que el satélite tenía el sensor descalibrado porque esa temperatura es algo sobrenatural, alejadísimo del actual record de temperatura mínima.



Por el bien de todos esperemos que sea un fallo, son 40 grados de diferencia con el anterior récord. ... algo gordo estaria pasando.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Dic 2013)

Nieve en El Cairo.:




.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Nieve en El Cairo.:



Pues sí, ha nevado hoy por allí, y hacía 112 años que no pasaba según la agencia meteorológica local. :8:


----------



## Dr.King Schultz_borrado (13 Dic 2013)

de la lluvia de Owneds a tú amigo el Promotor piensas dedicar un especial ?


lol


----------



## HATE (13 Dic 2013)

Jojojojo, en El Cairo tu, ya lo he visto todo en esta vida.


----------



## sirpask (14 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Nieve en El Cairo.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me estais acojonando.... empieza una glaciación o que? :8:


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Dic 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Me estais acojonando.... empieza una glaciación o que? :8:



Yo soy más de la opinión de que son ciclos sanos.....:rolleye:




.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Dic 2013)

-Te estas poniendo carbonico, cabron
-Son calentamientos globales sanos.
-¿Y lo de la nieve en el Cairo?


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Dic 2013)

HATE dijo:


> Jojojojo, en El Cairo tu, ya lo he visto todo en esta vida.



Son ciclos sanos, como bien dice Bocanegra. 
Seguro que si alguno de nuestros bisabuelos hubiese tenido internet en sus días, hubiese leído sobre eventos meteorológicos poco habituales como esto de El Cairo, o por ejemplo una temperatura cálida record en Siberia o en la Antártida. 

Estos eventos raros, como por ejemplo la nieve en latitudes desérticas subtropicales como puede ser en El Cairo, suelen tener periodos de retorno de varios años, (de más de 110 años en el caso de El Cairo con el blanco elemento).


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Dic 2013)

Bueno, parece que la recta final de diciembre se presenta más lluviosa y más animada (con inestabilidad y con viento), tras un principio y mediados de diciembre bastante secos.

De momento y para pasado mañana jueves tendremos este frente cruzando la península y regando gran parte de su territorio; obviamente con menos opciones de lluvia cuanto más al este, porque en su trayecto por la península y debido a sus relieves se desgastará un poco en el camino del frente hacia el Mediterráneo, (aunque algún modelo visualiza la formación de una borrasca cuando llegue el frente a las costas levantinas). Mapa de acumulados de lluvia para el jueves a mediodía:







Tras el paso del frente, el viernes tocará bajonazo de temperatura y nevadas en las montañas. El jueves mientras nos cruza el frente nevará también pero en cotas montañosas bastante altas.


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2013)

A ver si se comporta el tiempo esta navidad que tengo que estar todas las semanas de aquí para allá con el coche... aunque una navidad sin nieve... es un poco sosa.


----------



## El Peseta (18 Dic 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> obviamente con menos opciones de lluvia cuanto más al este,



Por la zona cero sigue sin caer una puta gota de agua[


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (22 Dic 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> A ver si se comporta el tiempo esta navidad que tengo que estar todas las semanas de aquí para allá con el coche... aunque una navidad sin nieve... es un poco sosa.



Me temo que se va a portar un poquito mal.

De momento la AEMET ya pone un aviso especial por meteorología adversa para los próximos días con precipitaciones intensas y sobre todo *mucho viento.*

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Dic 2013)

EN-DIGNADA dijo:


> Me temo que se va a portar un poquito mal.
> 
> De momento la AEMET ya pone un aviso especial por meteorología adversa para los próximos días con precipitaciones intensas y sobre todo *mucho viento.*
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf



Lo pego directamente, porque no será un temporalucho cualquiera:


AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA 
AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS 
AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 18/2013 
EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 22/12/2013 
LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA: 

1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Temporal de lluvia y viento. 
2.- Ámbito geográfico: Península y Baleares. 
3.- Comienzo de la situación: A partir de la tarde del lunes, día 23. 
4.- Duración: Hasta el miércoles, día 25 inclusive. 
5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (70-90%) 
6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Un frente frío muy activo, asociado a una 
profunda borrasca situada en el Atlántico norte, barrerá de oeste a este la Península y Baleares 
durante el martes y miércoles. Producirá lluvias generalizadas, rachas de viento muy fuertes en 
numerosas zonas de la Península y de Baleares y posteriormente nevadas en cotas 
relativamente bajas del norte peninsular. 

A partir de la tarde de mañana lunes, comenzará a afectar a Galicia, con precipitaciones 
generalizadas y moderadas que se desplazarán a lo largo del martes 24 a buena parte de la 
Península y el miércoles 25 al área mediterránea. Serán localmente fuertes y persistentes en la 
mitad occidental y en el sur peninsular y, por el contrario, más débiles en los litorales del este. 
Las precipitaciones del martes serán, en su mayoría, en forma de lluvia pues la cota de nieve 
se situará en torno a los 1500-1800 m, descendiendo al final del día hasta unos 1200 m en el 
noroeste. El miércoles la cota de nieve descenderá hasta unos 600 m en el norte, 800 m en el 
centro y este y 1200 m en el sur y en Baleares, aunque al mismo tiempo las precipitaciones 
tenderán a disminuir o incluso desaparecer, excepto en puntos del norte peninsular. 

El viento soplará en general fuerte, comenzando mañana por la tarde en el litoral noroeste de 
Galicia y, durante el martes y miércoles, en el resto de la Península, Ceuta, Melilla y Baleares. 
La dirección será inicialmente del Sur y del Suroeste girando posteriormente, tras el paso del 
frente, al Oeste y con tendencia a disminuir. Se prevén rachas de viento muy fuertes en 
amplias zonas de la Península; e incluso es probable que se alcancen los 120 km/h en puntos 
de Galicia y del área Cantábrica. 

El estado de la mar también empeorará notablemente, primero en Galicia y Cantábrico a partir 
de la tarde del lunes y posteriormente en el Mediterráneo el miércoles. Es probable que la 
altura significativa de las olas alcance los 5-6 m en los litorales de Galicia y del Cantábrico. 

Esta situación tenderá a remitir el jueves, día 26. 

7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET emitirá un nuevo Aviso 
Especial el lunes, día 23 y recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta 
situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello 
puede consultarse en la página web: Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## sirpask (22 Dic 2013)

Ale pues... deposito lleno, manta en el coche y un termo con leche caliente...hoy zaragoza, mañana Soria, Pasao Burgos y el jueves pa Madrid... y a volver a empezar...

Hoy ha echo un dia maravilloso, la zona del Moncayo impresionante.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Dic 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Ale pues... deposito lleno, manta en el coche y un termo con leche caliente...hoy zaragoza, mañana Soria, *Pasao Burgos* y el jueves pa Madrid... y a volver a empezar...
> 
> Hoy ha echo un dia maravilloso, la zona del Moncayo impresionante.



Durante toda la jornada del día 24 Nochebuena te hincharás a ver llover en Burgos, como sucederá ese día en gran parte de la península, (más cuanto más al oeste).
Ciudad esa, Burgos, que es muy posible que vea también la nieve en alguno o varios momentos durante el día 25, tras el paso del frente frío, y remitiendo las opciones de verla a última hora del 25 y ya durante el 26, que es cuando la inestabilidad se alejará.
¡Cuidado en la carretera pues! :


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Dic 2013)

Si ayer hizo un día bastante aceptable para ser finales de diciembre, hoy hace aún mejor.

Me gusta este tipo de tiempo cambiante como estos días, que al paso de frentes fríos hay subidas y bajadas de temperatura, días grises en los que puede llover alternando con días claros.
Días fríos como será el día navidad y el día 26 tras el paso del frente, alternando con la templanza que tenemos hoy porque se ha echado encima de la península una masa de aire templado de origen atlántico, proveniente del suroeste. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Dic 2013)

Aquí en este hilo de meteored estamos haciendo seguimiento de los datos más destacados que la tempestad Dirk deje en España y en el resto de Europa central y occidental.
Ya hay problemas serios con el viento y la mala mar en las Islas Británicas, en la Bretaña francesa y en Galicia, sitios todos ellos donde ya se empiezan a superar con creces los 100 km/h de viento:

"Una batalla" meteorológica va a tener lugar: Dirk es su nombre, 23-25 dic 2013


Destaco también uno de los enlaces que ahí han colgado que hasta ahora nunca había visto, una animación en tiempo real de la intensidad y dirección del viento en la superficie terrestre de todo el planeta. Lo dejo enlazado de forma fija en el primer mensaje del hilo sección 1.5, enlaces mundiales URL. 

earth wind map


----------



## Bocanegra (23 Dic 2013)

Overdrive, puedes poner las imágenes de los mensajes 7 y 8 del foro que enlazas y explicarlas por encima?


.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2013 at 00:18 ----------

AEMET Rachas de viento (km/h)

Estaca de Bares A Coruña 135 
Cabrales Asturias 129 
Fisterra A Coruña 114 
Taramundi, Ouria Asturias 106 
Zumaia Gipuzkoa 103 
Cabo Vilan A Coruña 97 
Cabo Busto Asturias 95 
Puerto de Leitariegos Asturias 94 
Reinosa Cantabria 93 
Villayón, Oneta Asturias 91



.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Overdrive, puedes poner las imágenes de los mensajes 7 y 8 del foro que enlazas y explicarlas por encima?



Estas son:













La primera es un mapa de la situación que habrá mañana a las ocho de la tarde, y que marca la intensidad y dirección del viento en la superficie terrestre y marina, y también la altura del oleaje en metros, con los colores morados representando que ahí habrá mar muy complicada y olas de gran tamaño.



El segundo mapa representa la presión atmosférica y altura del geopotencial a 500 hPa, (unos 5000 metros de altura en atmósfera libre) que habrá mañana a la una de la tarde.

Se ve el centro de la tempestad Dirk encima de Escocia con una presión atmosférica bajísima, de solo 930 hPa.
Por otro lado hay un anticiclón de 1030 bastante al suroeste de las Islas Azores, ya en latitudes atlánticas subtropicales.
Entre ambos centros de acción soplará viento con bastante fuerza, más donde más juntas estén las lineas (que son isobaras de presión atmosférica).
Vuelvo a recordar para los novatos que nos puedan leer, aunque lo haya dicho bastantes veces a lo largo del hilo, que el viento alrededor de las borrascas gira en sentido antihorario. Es decir, para mañana a la una de la tarde, tal como muestra el mapa, al norte de la tempestad Dirk, más al norte de Escocia, soplaría el viento de este a oeste, y entre el centro del anticiclón subtropical y la isobara 930 que marca el centro de la tempestad, el viento mañana a dicha hora soplará de oeste a este (caso de la península Ibérica y de gran parte de Europa).

Más cosas: Los colores rojos representan aire cálido estable en altura en plena atmósfera, una altura aproximada de 5000 metros.
Los colores morados serían lo contrario, aire muy frío e inestable a la misma altura aproximada.

Cabe destacar también que el aire frío pesa bastante más que el cálido, entonces la barrera a la que se sitúa en la atmósfera esos 500 hPa cuando hay aire muy frío, por el peso del mismo, hace que en ese caso esté por debajo de esos 5000 metros en altura, y cuando hay aire cálido muy estable, (rojo oscuro), dicha barrera de 500 hPa queda bastante por encima de esos 5000 metros reales.

Es por eso que en dicho segundo mapa vemos abajo la escala de los colores con unos números, que abarca desde el morado con 492 (que marca que la barrera atmosférica de 500 hPa está a unos 4920 metros de altura), y el valor máximo en negro es 612 (los 500 hPa se encuentran a una altura de 6120 metros).

Por ejemplo, si a 500 hPa en Escocia hubiera una temperatura de -35º C, y si imaginamos que hubiera una montaña enorme de 4920 metros de altura, esto significaría que en la cima de la montaña estarían a esa temperatura tan baja.

Espero que haya quedado claro, pero si hay dudas lo vuelvo a explicar de otra forma.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Dic 2013)

Entendido, gracias.

Ahora mismo en la franja costera gallega desde Fisterra hasta Estaca de Bares tenemos
nivel de riesgo extremo por fenómenos costeros.Esto es el morado que se ve en la primera foto de arriba.

La pleamar será sobre las ocho en Coruña, justo cuando termina el riesgo extremo.
Va a ser una noche dura en la costa.




Boas noites e ata mañá.
.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Dic 2013)

¡Que gozada de tempestad! 
¡Pocas veces se ve un radar de lluvias así de interesante, lluvias aderezadas además con tanto viento, como muestran las dos siguientes imágenes de estos actuales instantes, respectivamente!


----------



## eljos (24 Dic 2013)

Por el mediterráneo de momento al margen. Algo se ha movido el viento y ha subido la temperatura pero poca cosa.

Enviado desde mi MT11i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Dic 2013)

Esta me pone con esas patorras, alguna foto en bikini?


----------



## sirpask (26 Dic 2013)

Menudo dia hoy... eran como tormentas de verano, pero si donde estabas habia mas de 1000 metros caia nieve de cojones... por la sierra de Madrid ha debido caer bien, ademas ahora a helar. .. todo seguido por que está raso...

Y lo peor es que hoy se notaba que la gente conducia como minimo de resaca... a ver la siniestralidad de hoy en la carretera por que me temo lo peor.

Por otra parte, cuando escampaba habia unas vistas de las montañas nevadas con las nubes bajas de varios colores (desde azul oscuro hasta blanco) precioso...


----------



## chemarin (26 Dic 2013)

overdrive 1979 ¿puedes hacer pronósticos a largo plazo? Hemos tenido un otoño seco, ¿cómo será el invierno en relación a lo habitual? ¿Y la primavera? Muchas gracias.


----------



## sirpask (26 Dic 2013)

Hola, oye over me gustaria saber si hay en algun sitio una grafica de mas largo plazo de este tipo:







Aqui hay solo un año. .. me gustaria ver a maslargo plazo si hay alguna tendencia definida

Dentro de MeteoVillaverde


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Dic 2013)

chemarin dijo:


> overdrive 1979 ¿puedes hacer pronósticos a largo plazo? Hemos tenido un otoño seco, ¿cómo será el invierno en relación a lo habitual? ¿Y la primavera? Muchas gracias.



Ya he dicho alguna vez que no soy muy partidario de gastar tiempo y recursos en averiguar que tiempo puede hacer más allá de doce o quince días vista, cuando bastantes veces los modelos meteorológicos pegan patinazos con previsiones a seis o siete días vista...

Además, tampoco hay demasiada info detallada sobre previsiones meteorológicas a largo plazo en Europa. Aquí tienes un enlace en el que puedes indagar algo, en inglés:

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook

---------- Post added 26-dic-2013 at 17:46 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Hola, oye over me gustaria saber si hay en algun sitio una grafica de mas largo plazo de este tipo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay más gráficas en esa página, pero abajo del todo tienes un correo gmail dl administrador de esa página. Pregúntale a ver...


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Dic 2013)

Bueno, una vez pasada la tempestad Dirk, cuyos vientos y lluvias asociados tantos daños materiales ha dejado a lo largo de buena parte de la península, e incluso con daños mortales en Reino Unido y en la costa occidental francesa, paso a enlazar unas gráficas de las mediciones de mi estación en estos días, desde primera hora del sábado hasta estos instantes, y representando concretamente la presión atmosférica (gris), las rachas máximas de viento (azul), y la temperatura (rojo).


La presión indica bien cuando empezaron a sentirse en mi zona los primeros efectos, y es que empezó a descender con fuerza en la medianoche del domingo al lunes.

La temperatura, como podéis ver, va subiendo y bajando según hablemos de las horas centrales del mediodía o de la noche y madrugada.
El día más cálido fue el lunes, cuando las primeras rachas de la tempestad, de procedencia cálida desde el suroeste hicieron subir la temperatura respecto a días pasados. La columna lateral no marca la temperatura por marcar los otros dos meteoros, pero ya os digo que el lunes yo alcancé 11º C de máxima.
El más frío durante la tempestad por otra parte fue ayer, cuando el sector frío de la tempestad alcanzó la península, y cuando marqué de mínima -0.6º C.
El más frío de todos los días contando desde el sábado, o sea desde antes de empezar el temporal, fue la madrugada del sábado con -4.9º C de mínima.

Las rachas de viento fueron especialmente notables el martes por la tarde y el miércoles de madrugada, si bien no pasaron de 45 km/h, cuando en otros sitios de la península se han pasado ampliamente de 100 km/h.
La gráfica del viento aparece cortada a partir del meiodía de hoy, ya que el viento está prácticamente en calma en la tarde y noche de hoy, una vez alejada la tempestad.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Dic 2013)

Sube el viento porque la presión baja rápido verdad?


Por Galicia se dejó notar bastante, ayer le preguntaban a un marinero de Cariño(es un pueblo)por el temporal y decía el hombre"el mar está bien, lo que fastidia es el viento", yo mirando el mar y flipando.:8:


Edito
Te dejo este enlace, quizá ya lo tengas en las primeras páginas.

:: Información Meteorológica de Galicia :: Santiago Pemán ::




.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Sube el viento porque la presión baja rápido verdad?
> 
> 
> Por Galicia se dejó notar bastante, ayer le preguntaban a un marinero de Cariño(es un pueblo)por el temporal y decía el hombre"el mar está bien, lo que fastidia es el viento", yo mirando el mar y flipando.:8:
> ...





Exacto, porque baja rápido y también porque hay mucha diferencia de presión en distancias relativamente cortas. Por ejemplo, a nivel peninsular la diferencia de presión era enorme en las horas más intensas de la tempestad; mientras en la costa norte coruñesa han tenido presiones atmosféricas mínimas en torno a 985 hPa, en la costa malagueña los mínimos han sido de unos 1015 hPa, y es esa enorme diferencia lo que ha hecho intensificar el viento.

Luego a escala europea la diferencia entre las altas presiones que han estado instaladas al oeste de Canarias, con unos 1025 hPa, y entre el centro de la tempestad Dirk en su momento más intenso mientras viajaba al norte de Escocia, con 927 hPa, con esa enorme diferencia de presión el temporal se ha extendido por toda la fachada atlántica europea con mucha intensidad.

Si se hubiese dado el caso que, una vez alcanzado el mínimo de presión, tanto el anticiclón subtropical como el centro de la tempestad hubiesen estado por ejemplo tres días con su presión estable, la enorme diferencia de presión hubiese seguido existiendo pese a no haber descensos de la misma, y por tanto el viento hubiese estado tres días soplando a la máxima intensidad a la que ha soplado en los momentos cumbres del temporal.

No se si me explico. 

No tenía ese enlace, pero lo subo inmediatamente a la sección de enlaces interesantes.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Dic 2013)

Os recomiendo leer este hilo entero, ya que el personal de Meteored está preguntando y debatiendo sobre fenómenos climáticos raros en nuestras latitudes peninsulares:

¿Posible o imposible?


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Dic 2013)

Aunque no entiendo mucho, Vigorro parece muy puesto, me lanzo sin haber leído mas que la primera página.
Yo soy de la opinión que en meteorología extrema el momento que nos toca vivir es un grano de arena del gran reloj de la naturaleza.

a/ Huracán en la Península ibérica (categoría 1 o superior) 
posible
b/ Nieve en las costas canarias
posible
c/ 500 mm de precipìtación anual en el Cabo de Gata (Almería)
posible
d/ 500 mm de precipitación anual en Grazalema (Cádiz)
posible
e/ Mínima nocturna de 30ºC en la Península ibérica
posible
f/ Máxima absoluta de 52ºC en España
posible
g/ Que la nieve del Teide sobreviva un verano
imposible
h/ Mínima absoluta de -40ºC
posible
i/ Reactivación de los volcanes extintos de Almería
posible
j/ 3.000 mm de lluvia anual en algún punto de España
posible
k/ Un iceberg llegue a la península ibérica
posible


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Aunque no entiendo mucho, Vigorro parece muy puesto, me lanzo sin haber leído mas que la primera página.
> Yo soy de la opinión que en meteorología extrema el momento que nos toca vivir es un grano de arena del gran reloj de la naturaleza.
> 
> a/ Huracán en la Península ibérica (categoría 1 o superior)
> ...



Lo remarcado en negro no lo termino de ver claro, no creo que sea posible, ni siquiera en los periodos glaciales de la prehistoria creo que hayan visto nieve en plena costa canaria... ienso:

Los 52º C tampoco los veo... y más aún cuando la barrera de los 45º C es muy pero que muy difícil de alcanzarla en nuestros principales hornos peninsulares que cuando se dan las condiciones adecuadas destacan mucho por sus altísimas temperaturas máximas. Para quien no sepa cuales son se los enumero:

El tramo medio del valle del Guadalquivir, aproximadamente entre la localidad sevillana de Lora del Río y la jienense de Andujar.

Valle del río Alagón en el norte de Cáceres, zona de Coria y de Moraleja.

Vegas del río Guadiana en torno a Badajoz, Mérida y también en parte del tramo portugués de dicho río.

Tramo central de la Depresión del Ebro, aproximadamente desde Zaragoza hasta la cuenca del Segre en el sur de Lleida.

Zonas prelitorales de Murcia, Alicante y Valencia, pero solo cuando sopla viento del oeste (poniente) con la suficiente fuerza como para vencer a las brisas costeras. En el resto de todo el prelitoral mediterráneo puede pasar con la misma situación, si bien con menos intensidad que en los puntos antes nombrados.

Prelitoral de Huelva cuando sopla viento del norte o noreste capaz de anular las brisas costeras.

Prelitoral de la costa vasca cuando las brisas costeras son eliminadas por el viento sur.

Si en todos estos sitios cuesta un poco llegar a los 40º C, y mucho más dificil es rozar los 45º C, como para llegar a la burrada de 52º C.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Dic 2013)

La nieve en las costas de Canarias......pos vale, tendría que producirse un cataclismo descomunal.

Pero de la máxima de 52º.....Orense también entra no?

Cuanto son de fiables estos aparatos de la calle?
Me imagino que ahí al sol marcará unos 4º ó 5º de más :









.Como podría yo medir la temperatura exacta de un lugar?


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Dic 2013)

Bocanegra dijo:


> La nieve en las costas de Canarias......pos vale, tendría que producirse un cataclismo descomunal.
> 
> Pero de la máxima de 52º.....Orense también entra no?
> 
> ...



Sí, los valles interiores de Orense son quizás, junto con el tramo portugués del Duero más próximo a España, uno de los puntos más calurosos del cuadrante noroeste peninsular, si bien suele quedar bastante por debajo respecto a los brutales valores de los otros sitios nombrados, y esto es así basicamente porque la gran mayoría de las olas de calor africanas que afectan a nuestra península en verano, suelen ser casi siempre más potentes en la mitad oriental que en la occidental.

Si miras un mapa, verás que los extremos más occidentales del norte de Marruecos están enfrente de Huelva aproximadamente. Entonces, con una masa de aire cálida que nos venga desde África, la parte más cálida de dicha masa avanzará desde tierras africanas hacia el norte afectando con más intensidad a cualquier punto situado al este de la vertical Huelva-Asturias, más o menos.

Eso no quita que alguna vez, la masa de aire avance desde el suroeste hacia el noreste y pueda llegar de lleno a la costa gallega, pero no es frecuente, y aún en las pocas veces que suceda seguro que seguirá haciendo más calor en uno o varios de los lugares que he nombrado en el anterior mensaje. 

Los termómetros electrónicos esos son una castaña, cuando están expuestos al sol miden hasta diez grados más en algunos casos.

La forma más correcta de medir la temperatura es colocando un sensor a la sombra, y estando a su vez cubierto por una garita de plástico o de madera de color blanco, (que repele el exceso de radiación solar). Pero eso sí, dicho sensor con su garita debe estar colocado en un lugar abierto donde haya ventilación, y donde a ser posible este expuesto al sol desde que amanece hasta que oscurece.
Estación meteorológica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







---------- Post added 29-dic-2013 at 19:35 ----------

Nos espera una próxima madrugada heladora y despejada en casi todo el interior peninsular, (yo ahora mismo a las 19:30 ya estoy en -2.5º C). 

Llama la atención lo frío que suele ser el prelitoral catalán en lo que a temperaturas mínimas invernales se refiere, especialmente en Barcelona y en la costa sur de Girona. La posición de los relieves de la Cordillera Costera tan cerquita del mar hace de barrera térmica que evita que llegue tierra adentro el efecto suavizador del mar.
Por Galicia parece que entrarán nubes antes del amanecer, asociadas al frente débil que mañana afectará a esa zona del noroeste peninsular, y por eso dicha nubosidad evitará que descienda el termómetro demasiado. Si allí también fuese una noche o madrugada despejada con viento en calma, como será en el resto, debería helar en más zonas gallegas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Dic 2013)

Bueno, aquí estamos en la segunda nochevieja desde que existe este hilo.

No hay grandes cambios a la vista, por lo que los cuatro o cinco primeros días del año tendrán la misma dinámica de los últimos días de 2013, es decir, con circulación zonal alta circulando por el Atlántico norte y por el norte del Viejo Continente, situación que de vez en cuando nos deleita con algún frente frío o cálido, pero con no demasiadas precipitaciónes, estando éstas restringidas al cuadrante noroeste peninsular al paso de los frentes.

Si acaso estos frentecillos pueden dejar algún chubasco en el resto de la mitad occidental peninsular, y puntualmente en zonas del centro o del tercio norte peninsular, mientras que a las regiones mediterráneas a duras penas solo verán nubes aisladas en el mejor de los casos, como suele pasar cuando hay circulación atmosférica de oeste a este con frentes poco activos, que suelen llegar muy rotos al tercio oriental peninsular.

Con esto, os deseo feliz guano nuevo, mucha diversión meteorológica, y esas cosas. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Ene 2014)




----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Ene 2014)

Para mañana la inestabilidad se acrecienta, y tendremos un frente frío que cruzará la península de oeste a este, que dejará rachas importantes de viento cercanas o superiores a 100 km/h en bastantes sitios, no solo del norte sino también del centro y de la mitad sur.
Tras su paso, se espera una bajada breve pero sensible de las temperaturas y algunas nevadas a partir de 500 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar en el tercio norte, y de unos 800 o 900 por el centro.

Para el lunes por la tarde y de cara al martes deberíamos volver a la configuración actual de temperaturas suaves y abundante nubosidad entrando por el Atlántico.

Por otro lado, llevo sin ver ni un rayo de sol desde el pasado día 30, y es que la entrada de humedad y nubosidad compacta desde el Atlántico está siendo destacable en los dos tercios más occidentales de la península.


----------



## Alaskha (4 Ene 2014)

Por si os interesa ...

Esta noche lluvia de estrellas 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=494786


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2014)

La gente está como una puta cabra. Deben creer que las alertas meteorológicas que hoy han puesto en Galicia y en todo el litoral cantábrico por mala mar las ponen por gusto, para que la gente acuda a divertirse en la misma orilla. :S

[YOUTUBE]W8FdkMqlzco[/YOUTUBE]

Luego pasan cosas como estas, en los litorales gallego y francés respectivamente:

Buscan a tres personas a las que habría arrastrado el mar en Meirás, Valdoviño

Couple emporté par une vague à Biarritz : la vidéo amateur - Infos - Replay


----------



## HATE (7 Ene 2014)

¿overdrive tienes por ahí analizado el clima de los usanos?


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Ene 2014)

HATE dijo:


> ¿overdrive tienes por ahí analizado el clima de los usanos?



No, aquí no hemos hablado mucho de ellos, pero está claro que tienen un clima mucho más extremo que a este lado del charco, con grandes fríos en invierno y con potentes olas de calor húmedo en verano.
Calor además que es húmedo porque ellos tienen al sur el Caribe, mientras que toda Europa tiene al sur el Sáhara que nos proporciona olas de calor seco, (que es más tolerable porque con calor seco se suda poco o nada).

La única parte que se parece a la mayor parte de Europa en su conjunto es la costa oeste por estar influenciados por los constantes vientos del oeste, vientos que tras pasar las Montañas Rocosas hacia el este pierden su influencia suavizadora.

Tampoco me creo demasiado el revuelo mediático de los medios, ya yo siempre recuerdo desde muy pequeño como en la tv de vez en cuando allí han sufrido olas de frío brutales.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Ene 2014)

Los amantes de la nieve que vivamos por encima de unos 800 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar nos vamos a divertir de aquí hasta el domingo por la noche o lunes de madrugada, ya que vamos a ser afectados por dos episodios de inestabilidad con buenas probabilidades de precipitación, que además vendrá acompañada de más aire frío a todos los niveles atmosféricos. 8:

Los primeros días de la próxima semana ya serían más estables, con nuestro amigo el anticiclón azoriano tomando posiciones al oeste peninsular, pero eso sí, con heladas nocturnas bastante reseñables por casi toda el interior penínsular (salvo principales valles que puedan registrar nieblas), tal y como por lógica corresponde con enero, que es el mes más frío del año.
En la costa cantábrica oriental y en el Pirineo navarro se alargará un poco más la inestabilidad, por los vientos del noroeste de largo recorrido marítimo que el anticiclón azoriano les impulsará a partir del domingo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Ene 2014)

Mañana domingo por la mañana y debido a la posición de una perturbación que avanzará por la costa andaluza de oeste a este, al llegar esta a la costa granadina provocará nevadas abundantes en las montañas de Andalucia oriental y en zonas próximas, al darse vientos de origen marítimo cargados de humedad que coexistirán con abundante frío, de ahí que Aemet decrete alerta naranja en esa zona por nevadas:







La posición del centro de la perturbación mañana a las diez de la mañana, con las lineas blancas que indican la presión atmosférica en superficie, las flechas negras que he puesto yo marcando la procedencia de los vientos, y los colores marcando el aire frío en altura:






El radar del sur de Portugal en estos instantes ya pilla toda esa precipitación asociada a la perturbación entrando por allí, e ira poco a poco avanzando hacia Andalucia oriental:






El lunes de madrugada la perturbación se alejará hacia el este, a la vez que el anticiclón azoriano intenta acechar por el oeste, lo que colocará a la península bajo un régimen de vientos del noroeste que aportarán algo de frío, tampoco exagerado, pero suficiente como para que el lunes al amanecer gran parte de la península esté bajo cero.
Las pocas zonas del interior peninsular que se libren de las heladas será porque habrá algunas nubes que impidan descender el termómetro con decisión, o bien porque el viento actúe evitando eso mismo también, (o por acción de ambos meteoros a la vez). Como ya he dicho otras veces, para que haya una helada nocturna destacable es preferible que esté despejado y que no haga viento, acompañado obviamente de aire frío en la atmósfera.

Por ejemplo, mi experiencia meteo me dice que a lo largo del curso del Ebro en ese momento estará poco nuboso o despejado, pero soplará el viento noroeste (el cierzo) con ganas impidiendo las heladas, siendo la sensación térmica por efecto de dicho viento también heladora:


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2014)

¿esto puede probocar dolor de cabeza? Es de meteovillaverde en madrid.







La presión ha subido de 995 a 1010 e 15 horas... y sigue...


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Ene 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿esto puede probocar dolor de cabeza? Es de meteovillaverde en madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que lo que provoca dolores de cabeza y de huesos, generalmente a personas mayores o a quienes siendo jóvenes han tenido alguna fractura de huesos, es la caída brusca de la presión que anticipa un empeoramiento súbito de las condiciones meteorológicas, pero no la subida de la misma.


----------



## sirpask (20 Ene 2014)

Ya está, 20 mb en 24 horas, a esto no se le llama ciclogenesis inversa o algo asi? Es muy comun?


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Ene 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya está, 20 mb en 24 horas, a esto no se le llama ciclogenesis inversa o algo asi? Es muy comun?



En teoría así debería llamarse, pero eso no atrae demasiado a los meteolocos del foro de Meteored, porque esa subida destacable de la presión que hubo ayer y a primeras horas de hoy ha significado que hoy ha mejorado el tiempo, las opciones de ver nevar y llover casi que se han esfumado en casi toda la península, (salvo en cantabria, País Vasco y Pirineo navarro donde los vientos de noroeste de largo recorrido marítimo están insuflando inestabilidad ahí)... ::

No es que sea muy común, no. Muy pocas veces sucede.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Ene 2014)

Se llamara anticiclogenesis digo yo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Ene 2014)

Tras un invierno bastante templado en todo el continente, sin grandes fríos debido a los prevalentes vientos atlánticos del oeste, ya se va acumulando el aire frío sobre Escandinavia y Europa oriental. A ver si tenemos suerte, y se colocan los anticiclones y borrascas de tal forma que todo o parte de ese frío avance hacia el suroeste europeo. :rolleye:

Temperaturas ahora mismo en nuestro continente:


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ene 2014)

Este es el cuarto temporal ventoso potente que llevamos en menos de un mes, y otra vez otra muerte sucede por arriesgar demasiado en la orilla del mar... :|

[YOUTUBE]Muere un hombre arrastrado por el temporal - Vídeo - 20minutos.tv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HATE (2 Feb 2014)

Hoy he estado con la bici recorriendo vias pecuarias de la vertiente sur de la sierra de guadarrama, mucha mucha agua, un placer ver los prados tan verdes. Termina un enero muy humedo y lluvioso, aunque no muy frio. 

Asi esta la vertiente sur de cuerda larga (un cordal de la sierra de guadarrama)


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Feb 2014)

Increible las olazas que ha habido esta noche, menos mal que en la zona de uribe Kosta son todo acantilados (en Ereaga o Plencia siempre hay mas movimiento pero lo normal).

Bermeo se lo ha debido de comer todo y la playa de Sopelana imagino que estara hecha mierda como cada invierno tras un temporal.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Feb 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Increible las olazas que ha habido esta noche, menos mal que en la zona de uribe Kosta son todo acantilados (en Ereaga o Plencia siempre hay mas movimiento pero lo normal).
> 
> Bermeo se lo ha debido de comer todo y la playa de Sopelana imagino que estara hecha mierda como cada invierno tras un temporal.



Las olas han superado los diez metros de alturas en muchos puntos desde La Coruña hasta Guipúzcoa. Ha sido el temporal de mar de fondo más fuerte de los últimos años, y hoy cuando se vayan conociendo los destrozos se irán llenando los boletines informativos.
De hecho en los telediarios han abierto hablando de ello.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2014 at 16:05 ----------




HATE dijo:


> Hoy he estado con la bici recorriendo vias pecuarias de la vertiente sur de la sierra de guadarrama, mucha mucha agua, un placer ver los prados tan verdes. Termina un enero muy humedo y lluvioso, aunque no muy frio.
> 
> Asi esta la vertiente sur de cuerda larga (un cordal de la sierra de guadarrama)



No está mal, pero en la montaña palentina y leonesa tienen el doble o triple de nieve a la misma altitud.

No obstante ha sido un buen enero por el centro peninsular, sí, y parece que continuaremos con la misma dinámica a principios de febrero.
Mañana mismo ya entra otro frente por el oeste peninsular.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Feb 2014)

Estaca de Bares
20.43 metros de ola, altura máx.
12,77 metros de ola, altura media.

Récord de altura máx. De 20,60 en 2009

Hoy se prevé acercarse a esos números.


No os acerqueis a la costa, cohones.


Este hilo podría tener una chincheta, no?


----------



## Foramontano (3 Feb 2014)

Mirad:

[YOUTUBE]dWN5UYcAOkw[/YOUTUBE]

La Olona ya ha sido llamada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Feb 2014)

Foramontano dijo:


> Mirad:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dWN5UYcAOkw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> La Olona ya ha sido llamada.



Demasiado poco pasa. ¡Cuanta ignorancia, leches!
Ha coincido mareas vivas, (en las que la marea alta sube más de lo normal), mar de fondo muy marcada por todos los borrascones que están afectando al Atlántico norte sin tregua, y mar de viento debido al efecto eólico de dichas borrascas en el litoral norte peninsular.:

Otro video de algún punto de la costa vasca:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202485097563049&set=vb.1663130911&type=2&theater


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Feb 2014)

Perdón por el tocho  espero que os guste 


 *Olas gigantes en las costas españolas: algunos datos* 

Marta de Alfonso 
Área de Conocimiento de Medio Físico de Puertos del Estado (Ministerio de Fomento)






Hasta hace pocos años,* las olas gigantes (freak o rouge waves)* fueron consideradas como leyendas o mitos en la comunidad marítima aunque los relatos de marineros y los daños infligidos a barcos sugerían su existencia. Las primeras pruebas llegaron en forma de documentos fotográficos.

Faltaba la evidencia científica que llegó cuando se midió una ola gigante de 30 metros de altura en la plataforma petrolífera Draupner en el Mar del Norte el 1 de enero de 1995. Hoy en día se las conoce como un fenómeno natural de los océanos.

Durante el Proyecto MaxWave, liderado por el instituto alemán GKSS, los investigadores, mediante imágenes del Radar de Apertura Sintética (SAR) de los satélites ERS-1 y ERS-2 de la Agencia Espacial Europea, identificaron un significativo número de señales que probaban que las olas gigantes se podían encontrar con una mayor frecuencia de lo que se esperaba hasta entonces, teoría refrendada en estudios posteriores.

Las olas gigantes han sido citadas en los medios de comunicación como la posible causa de la súbita e inexplicable desaparición de muchos barcos transoceánicos. Aunque podría ser una causa creíble de muchas pérdidas inexplicables no hay hasta ahora evidencias claras, salvo algunos documentos fotográficos, ni tampoco ningún caso donde haya sido la causa confirmada.

Se ha especulado mucho sobre las posibles causas de la formación de este tipo de olas. Las más probables parecen ser la interacción con corrientes, que produciría en efecto de asomeramiento (shoaling), el hecho de que varias olas se puedan encontrar en fase sumándose sus amplitudes y efectos no lineales por los que una ola absorbería la energía de las olas colindantes. De los testimonios de testigos que han presenciado estas olas, se puede hacer una clasificación de las freak waves: olas “asomeradas” (con una altura de valle normal y una altura de cresta desmesurada); muros de agua que se propagan varios kilómetros; grupos de tres olas mucho mayores que las colindantes (las llamadas “tres hermanas”) y solitarias olas gigantes que se colapsan en varios segundos.

*¿CUANDO SE CONSIDERA QUE UNA OLA ES GIGANTE?*

Para entender los criterios para calificar una ola como gigante hace falta primero conocer una serie de parámetros relacionados con el oleaje. Normalmente, cuando medimos el oleaje lo hacemos durante unos 20 ó 30 minutos, durante los cuales se miden varios centenares de olas y a partir de ellas se calculan los parámetros de altura, periodo y dirección que definen el estado del mar.

La altura significante es la media del tercio de olas más altas y es algo superior a la altura media. Este parámetro se utiliza tradicionalmente ya que coincide con bastante exactitud con lo que un observador experimentado diría que miden las olas a simple vista (el ojo humano tiende a sobreestimar las medidas). Esta forma de estimación de la altura de ola se ha utilizado en las rutas de barcos por todo el mundo desde mediados del siglo XIX, lo que se conoce como observaciones visuales de barcos en ruta, y fueron recopiladas por la NOAA, siendo un conjunto bastante fiable desde 1950 y muy utilizado en zonas donde no existen instrumentos de medida.

Si consideramos un registro de oleaje con sus N olas individuales y llamamos Hz a la altura de una ola individual, Hc a la altura de cresta de una ola individual (ver fig. 5. Nota. Desgraciadamente no se disponen de las figuras aludidas en el texto) y Hs a la altura significante del registro, WMO (1998), existen dos criterios para considerar una ola como “gigante”, Dysthe et al. (2008):

1.) La altura de ola individual (Hz) es mayor que el doble de la altura significante (Hs):
Hz / Hs > 2.

2.) La altura de cresta es mayor que 1.25 veces la altura significante (Hs):
Hc / Hs > 1.25.

Según estas definiciones, las freak waves no son siempre olas de más de 20 metros, sino olas desproporcionadamente grandes respecto a las colindantes (freak = insólito, inesperado) que aparecen en todos los umbrales de altura.

Durante un temporal en alta mar en el Atlántico es habitual encontrar olas de 7 metros, pocas veces nos encontramos con olas de 15 metros y de manera excepcional se encuentran olas de más de 20 metros. Durante el mayor temporal registrado en las Costas Españolas (24 Enero 2009), se registraron estas olas excepcionales, con más de 26 metros frente a Santander, 23 metros en la zona de Estaca de Bares y 21 metros en la costa de Bilbao y sin embargo, ninguna de ellas cumple el criterio de ola gigante. Sí son olas gigantes (superan el doble de la altura significante) las medidas en otros grandes temporales con 22 metros en Bilbao el 8 de marzo de 2008, y más de 23 metros frente al Cabo de Peñas el 9 de diciembre de 2007. En el Mediterráneo, las máximas olas registradas superan los 12 metros y la máxima que cumple el criterio de ola gigante mide 11 metros y medio. Como se puede comprobar, las máximas olas registradas en nuestras costas son del mismo orden tanto si se las puede considerar como gigantes como si no, por lo que no se puede hablar de ellas como realmente extraordinarias.

*¿Por qué entonces se habla de su peligrosidad?*
Como se ha mencionado antes, cuando medimos el oleaje lo hacemos durante una media hora, y la máxima altura de ola que nos encontramos durante ese periodo suele ser 1.5 o 1.6 veces la altura significante y una ola gigante superaría las 2 veces ese valor. Realmente la mayoría de estas olas se producen en estados de mar en relativa calma. No tiene nada de particular encontrarse con una ola de 1 metro cuando las de su alrededor miden medio metro.

Pero en un registro de un temporal normal de invierno con una altura significante de 7 metros, la máxima altura que cabe esperarse estaría en torno a 10 u 11 metros y sin embargo, una ola gigante podría sobrepasar los 15 metros. Ese carácter de inesperables o insólitas, por encontrarse rodeadas de otras de menor tamaño, es lo que hace peligrosas a estas olas.

*Consideraciones sobre los criterios de freak waves*
Una consideración importante en este estudio es que los criterios para definir una freak wave son relativamente arbitrarios. Respecto al criterio 1 (Hz/Hs > 2), en un registro de oleaje, la altura máxima de oleaje (Hmax) normalmente se encuentra entre 1.4 y 1.8 veces la altura significante (Hs), con 1.6Hs como el valor más probable, pero la relación toma valores continuos desde 1.2 hasta 2.5. En la figura 6 se puede ver un gráfico con los valores de la relación Hmax/Hs para los 32.000 registros seleccionados para este estudio de la boya de Vilano-Sisargas y su distribución asociada. Se ha marcado en azul el límite por encima del cual se considera que una ola es una freak wave. El comportamiento para el criterio 2 es similar.

*ESTUDIO SOBRE LAS OLAS GIGANTES EN AGUAS ABIERTAS ESPAÑOLAS*

Puertos del Estado dispone de varias redes de medida. Una de ellas es la Red Exterior de boyas multipropósito. Son boyas provistas de un sensor de oleaje direccional y fondeadas lejos de la costa donde los efectos de la batimetría y de la línea de costa no afectan a las medidas. Gracias a estas boyas, se tienen los registros de las series brutas de elevaciones de la superficie del mar con los que las olas gigantes pueden ser detectadas y estudiadas estadísticamente.

*Descripción del estudio realizado*
De todas las boyas de la Red Exterior, se seleccionaron 4 ubicadas en posiciones sometidas a diferentes condiciones de oleaje, de las que se extrajeron un total de 84.000 registros brutos por el mismo tipo de sensor (Direccional WaveRider de Datawell).: Costa de Galicia (Vilano-Sisargas: ~32.000 registros), Islas Canarias (Gran Canaria: ~12.000 registros), Golfo de Cádiz (Cádiz: ~16.000 registros), y Mar Mediterráneo (Tarragona: ~24.000 registros)

Cada uno de los registros analizados tiene 2048 medidas de la elevación de la superficie del mar cada 0.78125 seg, con lo que la duración total del registro es aproximadamente de unos 26 minutos. Las estadísticas se presentan en forma de porcentajes de aparición dado que el número total de registros analizados no es el mismo en todas las boyas.

El estudio ha consistido en la detección de todas las olas que cumplían los criterios de las freak waves y en un análisis estadístico de los resultados para estudiar la posible variabilidad geográfica, la variabilidad a lo largo del año y por umbrales de altura.

Ejemplos de freak waves medidas en las costas españolas
La presencia de freak waves en los registros estudiados es frecuente y constante. Antes de entrar en detalle sobre los resultados obtenidos, se muestran tres ejemplos de las olas gigantes detectadas que fueron registradas por la boya de Vilano-Sisargas de la Red Exterior de boyas de Puertos del Estado.

La primera de ellas es la freak wave de mayor altura encontrada en la muestra en estudio. Es una ola de casi 18 metros de altura registrada el día 27/12/2006 y que cumple el criterio 1 (Hz > 2.0 Hs). La segunda (figura 9) una ola “asomerada” que cumple el criterio de cresta (Hc > 1.25 Hs) medida el 27 de marzo de 2004. La tercera (figura 10), es una ola registrada el día 18/03/2006, que cumple a la vez ambos criterios (1 y 2) y que aparece en medio de otras dos olas también de gran altura asemejándose a un grupo de “tres hermanas”.

*Resultados estadísticos del estudio*
Se ha analizado estadísticamente la presencia de freak waves en la muestra seleccionada para el estudio. El análisis se ha realizado en función de distintos factores. En la figura 11 se muestran los porcentajes de aparición según criterio de freak waves y por umbral de altura. En los gráficos se puede observar que la frecuencia de aparición es muy constante y relativamente elevada en todas las boyas (entre el 2% y el 4%). El estudio por umbrales de altura es particularmente complicado ya que al estar las estaciones de medida sometidas a diferentes condiciones atmosféricas, cada una tiene su particular escala de alturas de ola aunque esa misma constancia se ve reflejada claramente.

Se aprecia como los porcentajes son mayores en la boya de Tarragona y menores en las de Vilano y Gran Canaria. Además, para el criterio 2 (olas “asomeradas”) hay una cierta modulación anual con una mayor presencia los meses de verano e invierno muy notable en la boya del Mediterráneo.

Las boyas no miden en continuo sino que cada registro (de 1600 segundos para las boyas del estudio), se mide una vez cada hora. Sabiendo que en un día hay exactamente 86400 segundos, y teniendo en cuenta el número medio de olas por registro, el número de registros analizados y el número de freak waves encontradas para cada posición, se puede estimar cuantas olas al día cumplen el criterio de ser una freak wave. Estas cifras están en torno a 1-2 olas freak por día en las cuatro ubicaciones. La aparición de olas insólitas parece claramente más frecuente en la boya de Tarragona, sometida a oleaje de mar de viento, y por tanto, a olas de menor periodo, por tanto es cierto que aparecen más olas freak en esa ubicación, pero también es cierto que hay más olas al día que en el resto de las posiciones.

*ESTUDIO SOBRE LAS OLAS GIGANTES EN EL ENTORNO COSTERO DEL PUERTO DE BARCELONA*

En el mes de diciembre de 2008, durante un fuerte temporal, tres personas fallecieron en Barcelona, una de ellas en el dique Sur del mismo Puerto. La zona se encontraba en alerta por la previsión del mal tiempo. Lamentablemente, no hubo medidas de aquel día ya que la boya que habitualmente opera en la bocana del Puerto se encontraba en tierra a la espera de que se designara una posición segura para su fondeo tras varios accidentes provocados por el tráfico marítimo de la zona. Testigos presenciales de los accidentes describieron como las víctimas eran arrastradas por una ola o un “golpe de mar”. Dado que no hubo medidas durante esos días, pero sí se tienen registros históricos en la zona, se ha estudiado la presencia de olas gigantes en el entorno portuario.

Los registros analizados corresponden a dos boyas denominadas: “Barcelona” y “Barcelona Sur”. Hay que tener mucho cuidado al analizar estos registros ya que no se trata del mismo sensor de medida. La boya de Barcelona mide durante 1295 segundos (~21 minutos) y la de Barcelona Sur, durante 2560 segundos (~42 minutos), es decir, el doble de tiempo en cada registro. Por eso, el número medio de olas en cada registro es de 238 para la primera y de 469 para la segunda. Sin embargo, si calculamos el número medio de olas por día, aquí el número es prácticamente idéntico (15829/15828 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 15829/15828 end_of_the_skype_highlighting). Analizando la presencia de freak waves para cada boya, nos encontramos con un resultado llamativo: la presencia en la boya de Barcelona es apreciablemente mayor: 1 de cada 7740 olas frente a 1 de cada 9928 en Barcelona Sur.

Si observamos el gráfico de la relación de Hmax/Hs (figura 13) para ambas boyas podemos apreciar que mientras para Barcelona Sur, las máximas alturas registradase encuentran bajo la diagonal (no son freak waves), para la boya de Barcelona, dos de las mayores alturas máximas registradas sí son freak waves. Además, para ésta última hay una concentración de olas freak para registros de oleaje bajo.

Sin duda, el comportamiento de las olas gigantes para la boya “Barcelona Sur” es diferente de las otras boyas, lo que lleva a pensar que algún efecto local pueda estar interfiriendo en el oleaje y produciendo una mayor incidencia de este tipo de olas. En la figura 14 se puede ver la posición de ambas boyas. La de “”Barcelona está fondeada en una zona con 68 metros de profundidad, mientras que la de la boya “Barcelona Sur” es de tan sólo 28 metros.

*CONCLUSIONES Y TRABAJOS FUTUROS*

Las freak waves existen según los criterios que las definen, se tienen medidas de ellas y su presencia es más frecuente de lo que se creía (entre 1 y 2 al día para los puntos analizados).

Según el estudio realizado se aprecian diferencias zonales en las boyas estudiadas, con una mayor frecuencia de aparición en el Mediterráneo, y sobre todo en la boya de Barcelona. Para algunas zonas parecen existir diferentes frecuencias de aparición según la época del año, mejor definidas para el criterio 2 (olas con “asomeramiento”) siendo más frecuentes en verano e invierno.

Aún con diferencias, su frecuencia de aparición es muy constante en todos los aspectos estudiados (variabilidad geográfica, estacional y por umbrales de altura) y se mantiene para olas con Hs > 6 metros (Vilano). Este hecho unido a la aparente arbitrariedad en la definición de una ola como freak wave hacen en cierto modo cuestionables los criterios para considerar una ola como “insólita” o freak.

Las siguientes líneas de trabajo pasan por ampliar la muestra para obtener resultados más fiables. El siguiente paso sería estudiar todos los datos de todas las boyas posibles, ampliando el número de boyas costeras en el estudio para comprobar si el aumento de frecuencia de aparición de freak waves que se observa en Barcelona, se produce en otras ubicaciones a medida que nos acercamos a la costa.

Otras futuras líneas podrían ser: comparar resultados de boyas cercanas para afianzar las pautas zonales; comparación con presencia de corrientes para posible pauta estacional en criterio 2; estudiar la presencia de freak waves por umbrales de altura adaptados a cada zona; relación con periodos de oleaje y con registros en desarrollo de tormentas; estudiar la posible propagación a costa (detección de la misma ola en boyas cercanas exterior-costera); posible relación con situaciones atmosféricas, etc….

Finalmente es necesario remarcar que aunque pequeña, la aparición de estas olas, que doblan el valor de la altura significante, es también significativa y constante y puede ocasionar graves daños personales y materiales en construcciones costeras por lo que es necesario tenerlas en cuenta con propósitos de diseño en ingeniería portuaria.


Artículo preparado por Marta de Alfonso del Área de Conocimiento de Medio Físico de Puertos del Estado (Ministerio de Fomento)

Fuente: veintepies.com Veintepies :: Olas gigantes en las Costas Espaolas 


Anexo 
Algunos datos de grandes olas

Hay que distinguir entre altura máxima y altura significante, que se obtiene a partir de la media entre el tercio de las olas más altas medidas en media hora.

*Altura máxima:*

Boya "Augusto González de Linares" (Santander): 26,13 m (Klaus)
Boya de "Estaca de Bares": 23 m (Klaus)
Boya de "Cabo de Peñas": 23 m (Diciembre de 2007)
Boya de "Bilbao": 22 m (Marzo 2008)
Boya de "Vilán-Sisargas" (A Coruña): Estimación de unos 20 metros (no especifican).

*Altura significante (Hs):*

Boya "Augusto González de Linares" (Santander): 14,88 m (Klaus)
Boya de "Bilbao": 13,4 m (Klaus)
Boya de "Estaca de Bares": 12,8 (Marzo 2008)
Boya de "Vilán-Sisargas" (A Coruña): 12,8 m (Klaus).
Boya de "Cabo de Peñas": 10,2 m (Klaus)

Fuente: Puertos del Estado y Foro de Meteored 
Olas mayores y lugares donde se producen en España Preguntas más frecuentes | puertos.es
http://www.puertos.es/export/downlo...y_oleaje_registrados_en_Costas_Espannolas.pdf


----------



## sirpask (3 Feb 2014)

Para alguien como yo, mesetario 100% y que veo poquisimo el mar... lo de las olas lo veo algo mu peligroso siempre palma gente que andaba tan tranquilo... me quedo con laa fotografias de la Laguna Negra estos dias jeje.

Pero bueno, a lo que iba quiero comentar el mapa centras que tiene en la firma over, hoy se ve como una llamarada de viento polar (rosa) casi llega hasta el borde de Ucrania y ha puesto a toda Europa en gris, es curioso como está todo relacionado. Y si en vez de quedar en la frontera de Ukrania, entra dentro del pais hubiéramos visto heladas cojonudas en España de -16 en muchos sitios.

Ha estado cerca, estas rafagas de aire gélido van bajando durante el invierno, son como Olas... veremos si al final llega una potente, hace 2-3 años por estas fechas tengo fotos a -16 saliendo por la puerta de casa para ir a correr... mola.mola. jeje a ver si lo vemos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Feb 2014)

Las olitas en la playa de Sope son lo mejor, los mesetarios/mediterraneos teneis demasiado miedo a las olas y las resacas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Feb 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Las olitas en la playa de Sope son lo mejor, los mesetarios/mediterraneos teneis demasiado miedo a las olas y las resacas.



A mi particularmente me encantan las de Zarautz, pero en condiciones normales, no en situaciones como la de estos días porque te puede costar la vida el acercarte mucho a ellas.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2014 at 23:42 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pero bueno, a lo que iba quiero comentar el mapa centras que tiene en la firma over, hoy se ve como una llamarada de viento polar (rosa) casi llega hasta el borde de Ucrania y ha puesto a toda Europa en gris, es curioso como está todo relacionado. Y si en vez de quedar en la frontera de Ukrania, entra dentro del pais hubiéramos visto heladas cojonudas en España de -16 en muchos sitios.
> 
> Ha estado cerca, estas rafagas de aire gélido van bajando durante el invierno, son como Olas... veremos si al final llega una potente, hace 2-3 años por estas fechas tengo fotos a -16 saliendo por la puerta de casa para ir a correr... mola.mola. jeje a ver si lo vemos.



Mientras sigamos con circulación marcada de oeste y con el pasillo de las borrascas atlánticas bien abierto y metiéndose hasta la cocina, ni nosotros ni en todo el suroeste europeo vamos a oler frío intenso siberiano.
Y de momento, para los próximos cinco o seis días seguimos en las mismas, sin cambios.


----------



## sirpask (3 Feb 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Las olitas en la playa de Sope son lo mejor, los mesetarios/mediterraneos teneis demasiado miedo a las olas y las resacas.



Un mesetario con una botella de anis tiene una resaca dulce dulce. .. y no la tenemos mucho miedo jaja

El agua de pantano.me gusta mas que la de playa jeje.


----------



## Foramontano (4 Feb 2014)

El Museo del Calamar y el dique de Cudillero, arrasados . El Comercio













O sea que el temporal se llevó a mar adentro calamares tal que así que estaban en la segunda planta, creo:

Centro del Calamar Gigante « CEPESMA


----------



## Foramontano (4 Feb 2014)

Seguimos:

El temporal azota Asturias con vientos de 179 km/h y causa los primeros daños. El Comercio


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2014)

Estaca de Bares 162 km/h

A los mesetarios os aconsejo que si os pasáis por Galicia no dejéis de visitar Estaca de Bares y el cabo Ortegal.



Un saludo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Feb 2014)

Y sigue bien alejado el anticiclón azoriano, y bien abierta la puerta atlántica, y seguiremos siendo afectados por tempestades en los próximos días.

Mañana tendremos esto en lo que a velocidad del viento se refiere, a mediodía y a media tarde:













Y el domingo por la tarde y lunes por la mañana más. :fiufiu:


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2014)

Mira este video, es un barco gallego acercándose a algún puerto de Irlanda.
*EDIT* Si la música no gusta, se quita el volumen ::
[YOUTUBE]VxCVrtCjra4[/YOUTUBE]




overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y el domingo por la tarde y lunes por la mañana más. :fiufiu:



Una pregunta:
¿Porqué este año están entrando tantos temporales tan fuertes?, lo normal es uno o dos fuertes en todo el año y el resto normales.
¿Tiene que ver algo con el frío extremo de los usanos?
Bueno, son dos preguntas


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Feb 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Mira este video, es un barco gallego acercándose a algún puerto de Irlanda.
> 
> Una pregunta:
> ¿Porqué este año están entrando tantos temporales tan fuertes?, lo normal es uno o dos fuertes en todo el año y el resto normales.
> ...



¡Jo, me mareo solo de verlo! No me extraña que en la antigüedad hayan desaparecido tantos barcos a lo largo de todo el Atlántico norte...

Pues ocurren porque desde mediados de diciembre el anticiclón de las Azores está muy escondido y muy als sur, a la latitud de Canarias y abarcando desde ahí hasta Bermudas y Florida. Por tanto, la fábrica de borrascas que es Terranova, al este de Canadá, no deja de fabricar borrascas que nos vienen a nosotros.

Otros inviernos en los que el anticiclón azoriano nos da mas guerra, estos temporales suelen tomar camino de Escocia o de Noruega, pasando lo suficientemente lejos como para nosotros inmutarnos. No obstante, sí que están siendo especialmente potentes en toda la fachada atlántica europea en lo que llevamos de invierno, por lo que quizás el recurrente exceso de frío que hay en Norteamérica puede que tenga algo que ver.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2014)

Esta sería la imagen con el anticiclón al SW de las Azores, no?


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Feb 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Esta sería la imagen con el anticiclón al SW de las Azores, no?



Claro, y al haber borrascas que llevan naciendo sin cesar desde hace semanas en Terranova y al tomar estas camino hacia nuestra península, Francia y el sur de las Britanicas por tener vía libre, pues al anticiclón no le queda espacio para subir y afianzarse a nuestro lado.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2014)

Domingo







Lunes


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Feb 2014)

Empieza el vendaval por aquí, ya con rachas de 35 km/h, si bien deberían aumentar mucho más en las próximas cinco horas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Feb 2014)

En Reinosa ya se han alcanzado los 139km/h.


----------



## alber (6 Feb 2014)

Pues por el sur hace hoy un día de puta madre. Al menos en la parte oriental. Para estar todo el día en la calle, vamos.
Aunque parece que va a durar poco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Feb 2014)

alber dijo:


> Pues por el sur hace hoy un día de puta madre. Al menos en la parte oriental. Para estar todo el día en la calle, vamos.
> Aunque parece que va a durar poco.




En mi pueblo (a 7 km de la costa cantábrica) estamos a 18 grados a la sombra.:rolleye:


----------



## alber (6 Feb 2014)

Más o menos como aquí. Aunque ya se ven llegar nubes altas por el oeste.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Feb 2014)

El frente frío ahora mismo está a la altura de la diagonal Asturias - Lisboa, por lo que por delante del mismo hay una masa de aire algo más cálida, que es la que el viento del suroeste nos trae, y por eso es por lo que tenéis temperaturas cómodas (casi primaverales en algún punto).
Yo ahora mismo registro casi 9º C en mi estación, cuando ayer a esta hora eran 5º C.

La costa asturiana, cántabra y vasca con vientos del suroeste, sur o sureste suelen dar valores térmicos bastante altos, como bien acaba de decir el forero Nota.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Feb 2014)

Según mi despertador que tiene función de temperatura interior/exterior ahora mismo a la sombra 20 grados.

Según la aplicación Weather para Android 22 grados en mi pueblo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Feb 2014)

Mucho ojo con la tempestad de viento que ya se está empezando a sentir en el tercio oeste peninsular.
Con todo lo que ha llovido en algunos sitios del centro y oeste peninsular y estando el terreno empapado, las raíces de los árboles están poco agarradas al suelo, por lo que el viento puede derribarlos fácilmente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Feb 2014)

Bonita imagen del satélite con la borrasca impactando de lleno en la península y sur de Francia.
Justo el hueco que se ve enfrente de Asturias es el centro de la borrasca.


----------



## sirpask (10 Feb 2014)

Me encanta este tiempo, sobre todo si no tengo que coger el coche jeje. Podria parar de llover un par de horas al dia para salir a correr... y otra vez que cayera el diluvio. 

La lluvia y sobre todo la nieve es riqueza.

Por.cierto, un econolisto de esos de la tele dijo una vez, uno de los principios básicos para que la economía de un pais funcione. .. es que en Invierno haga frio, ennverano haga calor y en otrocho y en primavera llueva. Ma o menos. Esto animaba al consumo. A ver si es cierto.


----------



## Foramontano (10 Feb 2014)

Veo que en Gijón llueve y hace viento, esta noche debió haber tormentona otra vez, a ver que pasó.

http://www.gijon.info/webcams


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2014)

Para San Valentín, 14 Febrero y luna llena, auuuuuuuu(léase como aullido de lobo)








::


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Feb 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Para San Valentín, 14 Febrero y luna llena, auuuuuuuu(léase como aullido de lobo)
> 
> ::



¡Hala, a salir volando otra vez!
No parece que vaya a detenerse el flujo de borrascas atlánticas a corto plazo, no. ::
Desde luego que está siendo un invierno más típico de latitudes escocesas o danesas que de latitudes ibéricas, aunque bueno, ya vendrán inviernos más secos que la media para equilibrar la balanza...

Lo que si estoy notando desde mediados de diciembre, al menos por mi zona, es que la insolación está siendo excepcionalmente baja. Así a ojo, diría que desde esas fechas no habré tenido más de treinta o cuarenta horas en las que haya brillado el sol sin ser obstaculizado por nubes. :8:


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Feb 2014)

Hoy por el NW se ve el sol y calienta que da gusto.A ver lo que dura.

Para el fin de semana se espera otro temporal que sumado a la luna llena, hará que el mar vuelva a intentar reconquistar lo que le arrebatamos con hormigón.

Las pleamares que se esperan serán unos 50 cm. ma bajas que las de primeros de mes.
Aún así, nada de paseitos por el malecón.

Mientras escribo este post una nube tapó el sol.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Feb 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hoy por el NW se ve el sol y calienta que da gusto.A ver lo que dura.
> 
> Para el fin de semana se espera otro temporal que sumado a la luna llena, hará que el mar vuelva a intentar reconquistar lo que le arrebatamos con hormigón.
> 
> ...



Yo, al vivir en la vertiente norte de las montañas del Sistema Central y estando bajo un flujo de vientos casi permanentes del oeste y noroeste desde hace más de un mes, las nubes se quedan retenidas en dicha vertiente norte por muchas horas, día tras día y sin apenas treguas de cielos despejados.


----------



## sirpask (11 Feb 2014)

Joer que curioso... he salido hace una hora a correr y casi me muero de calor!!! Esta mañana entre el frio y el aire las he pasao putas, y esta noche viendo que estabamos a 4 grados me he abrigao con ropa pa escalar...y resulta que el aire se habia parado... los pies cocidos, la cabeza asada... he sudao como un pollo... ¿estamos en el centro del huracan? Por que pa mañana creo que dan otra vez diluvio. ..


----------



## HATE (11 Feb 2014)

Por mi zona esta nevando bien ahora pero vamos que viene demasiado del oeste y no es lo mejor.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Feb 2014)

Impresionante invierno hipernuboso, ventoso y lluvioso el que seguimos teniendo en casi toda la península, (salvo en el litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo).
Desde principios de año así a ojo no llevaré más de cincuenta horas en las que haya brillado el sol sin nubes. 

Si bien parece que entre borrasca y borrasca el anticiclón azoriano amaga con acercarse un poco por el suroeste, este no se establecerá a nuestro lado, y los frentes, borrascas y vaguadas seguirán llegando desde el Atlántico.
El próximo episodio inestable entre el lunes y el martes, y otro más hacia el viernes.

Asimismo, seguimos sin registrar fríos intensos siberianos en la península, y tampoco los están teniendo en Europa occidental, central y meridional.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Feb 2014)

Os animo a que leáis este interesante hilo del foro de Meteored:

¿La vertiente meridional del Pirineo es de clima mediterráneo?

Resumiendo, en él se confirma que dentro de la vertiente sur pirenaica es el sector central y occidental del Pirineo aragonés el que más características mediterráneas tiene (pluviometrica y botanicamente hablando), mientras que el sector más occidental navarro es oceánico.
Asimismo, el Pirineo oriental aragonés, el de Lleida en su totalidad y la mitad occidental del Pirineo de Girona tienen poco de clima mediterráneo puro, siendo más bien climas de tipo "submediterráneos húmedos" por las elevadas precipitaciones provenientes de las abundantes tormentas eléctricas que allí tienen lugar en el periodo estival.

También se recalca que, desde Andorra hasta la costa mediterránea, la vertiente norte (francesa) del Pirineo oriental es mucho más mediterránea y más seca que la parte sur.

De hecho, es por este factor pirenaico que gran parte del cuadrante noreste catalán tiene un régimen pluviométrico atípico y poco mediterráneo. Incluso el tramo costero catalán central, (desde Castelldefells hasta Palafrugell aproximadamente), experimenta una pluviosidad veraniega algo elevada para los baremos normales mediterráneos, si bien la insolación y la temperatura media sí son puramente mediterráneos.


----------



## HATE (19 Feb 2014)

En verano si no quieren pasar calor en el pirineo español en jaca por ejemplo no puedes estar, tienes que irte hasta canfranc para ver verde y sentir fresco y ya si te vas a Ainsa puedes flipar con el calor que puede hacer.


----------



## Satori (19 Feb 2014)

En Cádiz hoy hemos tenido un día soleado, con viento flojo de poniente. La mar de fondo va a menos, y ya han llegado las primeras golondrinas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Feb 2014)

HATE dijo:


> En verano si no quieren pasar calor en el pirineo español en jaca por ejemplo no puedes estar, tienes que irte hasta canfranc para ver verde y sentir fresco y ya si te vas a Ainsa puedes flipar con el calor que puede hacer.



En teoría en todo el eje principal que forma la linea de las principales cumbres del Pirineo axial, (salvo en la vertiente sur entre La Jonquera y el Cabo de Creus, y en la vertiente norte desde Puigcerda y Llivia hasta el mar) reciben suficiente lluvia en los meses veraniegos como para que el sustrato herbáceo se mantenga verde. Me refiero en años típicos, ya sabemos que en veranos excepcionalmente secos puede ser la excepción a la regla.

El Pirineo occidental navarro recibe precipitaciones tanto por nubosidad de desarrollo vertical (tormentas eléctricas), como por nubosidad estratiforme procedente del Golfo de Vizcaya.
En la vertiente norte francesa, todo lo que está desde Andorra hasta el Golfo de Vizcaya es de la misma tipología oceánica que el sector navarro, puesto que por las grandes llanuras de la Aquitania francesa entra bien la influencia oceánica y sus precipitaciones bien repartidas todo el año, y además tormentas eléctricas veraniegas también tienen bastantes.

Las diferencias aparecen en las sierras secundarias y valles del Prepirineo central y occidental de Huesca; ahí es donde la influencia mediterránea continentalizada se deja sentir lo suficiente como para que el sustrato herbáceo se torne amarillento en la parte culminante del verano. Pese a que las tormentas estivales siguen siendo abundantes como en el resto del Pirineo, la relativamente elevada temperatura media y la insolación dan a ese sector y a su vegetación un toque bastante mediterráneo, incluso con toques casi semiáridos debido a la proximidad del tramo central del Valle del Ebro, caracterizado por eso mismo.

Desde el extremo más oriental del Pirineo de Huesca hasta la localidad gerundense de Olot las precipitaciones estivales son algo mayores que en la zona de Jaca, lo suficiente como para mantener el sustrato herbaceo verde y suficiente también para que crezcan especies arbóreas atípicas dentro del ecosistema mediterráneo. Pese a ello, la insolación y la temperatura media sigue siendo alta en todo el sector, acorde a los estándares mediterráneos.
Muchas veces las tormentas orográficas pirenaicas crecen a media tarde con el calentamiento diurno, pero en las horas mañaneras, antes de que crezcan las nubes, el sol pega en la misma intensidad en la que lo hace en el resto de nuestro entorno peninsular.

Y como dije ayer, es el sector más oriental del Pirineo francés el que menos lluvia recoge en verano y el que más aspecto de secarral mediterráneo tiene.

Veo que también haces una puntualización a las elevadas temperaturas veraniegas. Estas se dan a lo largo de todo el Pirineo en los fondos de los valles situados a menor altitud sobre el nivel del mar. Asimismo, con viento sur en la cara norte francesa pasa como en la costa vasca, que se asan como pollos.
Tú mismo lo habrás experimentado porque dijiste que sueles pasar los veranos por el Pirineo, ¿verdad?


----------



## HATE (20 Feb 2014)

Varias veces he tenido que subir a algun puerto para pasar menos calor porque en pueblos que estan a 300 o 400 msnm cuando sale el sol pega y mucho.

El pasado verano todas las tardes una tormenta que caía y una fue de 2 horas lloviendo. Yo pensaba que eso era mas tipico del pirineo del lado español.


----------



## HATE (21 Feb 2014)

En este puerto me pillo la tormenta que duro tanto


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Feb 2014)

Seguimos con el no-invierno en lo que se refiere a temperaturas extremadamente bajas en casi todo nuestro continente.
Sorprende ver que a estas horas de la noche la temperatura en el interior de la península es similar a la que hay en pleno norte de Escandinavia. ::


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 Feb 2014)

En Belgica parece ya primavera, los arboles tienes los brotes a punto de brotar, mas adelantados que en España :Baile::Baile::Baile:
::


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Mar 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> En Belgica parece ya primavera, los arboles tienes los brotes a punto de brotar, mas adelantados que en España :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> ::



Esa zona de Europa y sus inmediaciones (Holanda, Luxemburgo, norte de Francia, Islas Británicas, oeste de Alemania, Dinamarca) no me parecen lugares excesivamente fríos, si bien la característica principal que define el clima de esa zona es la poca insolación anual por darse muchísimos días al año de cielos cubiertos.


Por el terruño ibérico empezamos marzo con la misma tónica con la que acabó febrero, con lluvia y más lluvia y con no demasiado frío.
El lunes nos afecta otro frente entrando desde el Atlántico pero que será menos potente que el de hoy, y a partir del martes parece que se acerca el anticiclón con su dorsal en altura, y se pondrá fin a este eterno tránsito de borrascas atlánticas.


----------



## El Peseta (1 Mar 2014)

Por la costa seguimos igual, ni una puta gota de agua


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Mar 2014)

El Peseta dijo:


> Por la costa seguimos igual, ni una puta gota de agua



Especifica y di costa mediterránea, porque en las costas atlántica y cantábrica (y también en gran parte del interior peninsular) se están poniendo las botas desde hace más de dos meses.


----------



## HATE (1 Mar 2014)

19 mm llevo hoy.


----------



## HATE (2 Mar 2014)

Viendo lo que ha caido en el puerto de cotos en las ultimas 24 horas si hubiese hecho mas frio estariamos hablando de otra nevada del tipo de la que disfrutamos en el 96 :fiufiu:

Condiciones actuales


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Mar 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Viendo lo que ha caido en el puerto de cotos en las ultimas 24 horas si hubiese hecho mas frio estariamos hablando de otra nevada del tipo de la que disfrutamos en el 96 :fiufiu:



En la Cordillera Cantábrica sí están teniendo más suerte en este invierno con la nieve, y eso que al paso de los frentes cálidos también les ha subido lo suficiente la temperatura como para tener fuertes deshielos, e incluso desbordamientos de algún río.


----------



## DEREC (2 Mar 2014)

Para mañana nuevo temporal de olas en el Cantabrico, ademas coincide con mareas vivas.


----------



## El Peseta (2 Mar 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Especifica y di costa mediterránea, porque en las costas atlántica y cantábrica (y también en gran parte del interior peninsular) se están poniendo las botas desde hace más de dos meses.



::
Es berdat


----------



## Foramontano (3 Mar 2014)

DEREC dijo:


> Para mañana nuevo temporal de olas en el Cantabrico, ademas coincide con mareas vivas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 62099



El litoral asturiano, en alerta roja. El Comercio

Asturias, en máxima alerta por olas de diez metros y vientos de 120 kilómetros por hora. El Comercio


----------



## Foramontano (3 Mar 2014)

Todas las imágenes de las olas en San Lorenzo - elcomercio.es


----------



## Foramontano (4 Mar 2014)

Impresionantes todos los vídeos que hay en esta página:

El temporal se vuelve a cebar con el litoral asturiano - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666604_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666604_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
El mar cubre Tazones Mariola Menéndez

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666069_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666069_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
Mar enfurecido en Luanco Ricardo Solís

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666070_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666070_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
Temporal en Cudillero A. Rubio

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666058_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666058_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
Expectación en Cudillero ante la fuerza del mar A. Rubio

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666200_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666200_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
El mar ruge en Luanco Myriam Mancisidor

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666346_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666346_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
El río Piles, a punto de desbordarse P. Tuñón

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666228_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666228_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
Importantes destrozos en Xagó a causa del temporal F. Jiménez

<object width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=666605_es_videos&location=embed" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf//ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=666605_es_videos&location=embed" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
El campo de fútbol de Tapia de Casariego, engullido por el mar. Tania Cascudo​


----------



## Nómada65 (4 Mar 2014)

Yo solo puedo decir que este "invierno", es el primero en varios años en donde no he puesto la calefacción. Tan suave ha sido que he dormido solo con sabana y un edredón. Hablo de Catalunya, a 20 kms de la costa. Al final esto parecerá Canarias. Algo de lluvia y muchísimo viento, pero el frio ya ni esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Andrespp (4 Mar 2014)

aqui en Cadiz tampoco ha habido demasiado frio, creo que yendo con el coche a trabajar sobre las 7.30 de la mañana en lo que llevamos de invierno la temperatura mas baja que he visto han sido 5 grados, cuando en inviernos anteriores el termometro del coche me ha marcado por debajo de cero.

Una cosa que me mosquea bastante es que desde mediados de Febrero cuando hace sol, los rayos "pican" bastante en la piel; no recuerdo que antes lo hicieran tan pronto. Hay alguna manera de comprobar el indice UV de hace 30 años y compararlo con el de ahora?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Mar 2014)

El Guadalquivir hoy, poco despues de dejar su Sierra De Cazorla:

CAM01898 on Vimeo


----------



## jlvljlvl (5 Mar 2014)

No se cuantos temporales llevamos 5 o 6 ? como esto siga asi hasta bien entrada la primavera, casi no merece la pena ponerse arreglar todos los desperfectos es desesperante para toda la gente que tiene negocios, viviendas en los paseos maritimos y los pescadores si resulta como escuche hoy en la TPA con el cambio climatico todas estas tormentas volveran año tras año, vamos a perder unos cuantos metros de costa


----------



## montecuruto (5 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HkNANNOKye4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Rg3Dj8SKgUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foramontano (5 Mar 2014)

<object <param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="web=externos&videoId=3287245733001&playerID=308992247001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAE_SNXiE%2E,Pxv0pprkpw9L5cUVH1hXiPfTFZjjZGj5&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="web=externos&videoId=3287245733001&playerID=308992247001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAAE_SNXiE%2E,Pxv0pprkpw9L5cUVH1hXiPfTFZjjZGj5&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="640" height="360" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/**********?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>

Video: Los gijoneses graban su propio 'Lo Imposible' en El Muro de San Lorenzo - Canal de Vídeos de elcomercio.es


----------



## HATE (6 Mar 2014)

Al pirineo tambien llega la tranquilidad. Sin nieve y con nieve:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Mar 2014)

Andrespp dijo:


> aqui en Cadiz tampoco ha habido demasiado frio, creo que yendo con el coche a trabajar sobre las 7.30 de la mañana en lo que llevamos de invierno la temperatura mas baja que he visto han sido 5 grados, cuando en inviernos anteriores el termometro del coche me ha marcado por debajo de cero.
> 
> Una cosa que me mosquea bastante es que desde mediados de Febrero cuando hace sol, los rayos "pican" bastante en la piel; no recuerdo que antes lo hicieran tan pronto. Hay alguna manera de comprobar el indice UV de hace 30 años y compararlo con el de ahora?



Si la órbita entre el Sol y la Tierra sigue inalterable y los movimientos de traslación idem, no creo que nosotros podamos sentir que el sol tiene más fuerza calorífica ahora que en el pasado. Otra cosa es que la mayor actividad de los últimos meses de la estrella solar, (llamaradas y explosiones solares), influyan en que recibamos más radiación y en que nuestra piel pueda quemarse con más facilidad.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2014 at 13:18 ----------




jlvljlvl dijo:


> No se cuantos temporales llevamos 5 o 6 ? como esto siga asi hasta bien entrada la primavera, casi no merece la pena ponerse arreglar todos los desperfectos es desesperante para toda la gente que tiene negocios, viviendas en los paseos maritimos y los pescadores si resulta como escuche hoy en la TPA con el cambio climatico todas estas tormentas volveran año tras año, vamos a perder unos cuantos metros de costa



Yo no creo que sea debido a ningún cambio climático brusco. Que pronto nos olvidamos de que otros inviernos en los últimos cinco o diez años han sido anticiclónicos y con pocas o ninguna tempestad atlántica afectándonos.
Seguro que hasta dentro de cuarenta o cincuenta años no se da otro invierno tan borrascoso como este...


----------



## Nómada65 (7 Mar 2014)

Se espera para mañana cerca de 25 Cº por donde vivo, lo único claro parece ser es que estamos aún en Invierno ( mas bien Infierno le diría Yo). Se nota que no me gusta el calor, pero coño es que no ha helado prácticamente ningún dia desde finales de Noviembre. Y por supuesto por mucha memoria que tenga el "Infierno" no me veo en Mayo/Junio la llegada de un temporal de frio, temperaturas negativas la mayor parte del dia y un palmo de nieve a 250 metros de altitud a nivel del mar. En 
cambio el Verano tiene memoria y mucha, y obviamente para jolgorio del 85% de la población, sino te hace calor en Julio y Agosto, tranqulitos en vuestro sofá, que ya llegara Paco con la rebaja, y os asareis literalmente en Septiembre, Octubre y mitad de Noviembre, como paso the last year. Indijjjnanteeeeee.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Mar 2014)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Se espera para mañana cerca de 25 Cº por donde vivo, lo único claro parece ser es que estamos aún en Invierno ( mas bien Infierno le diría Yo). Se nota que no me gusta el calor, pero coño es que no ha helado prácticamente ningún dia desde finales de Noviembre. Y por supuesto por mucha memoria que tenga el "Infierno" no me veo en Mayo/Junio la llegada de un temporal de frio, temperaturas negativas la mayor parte del dia y un palmo de nieve a 250 metros de altitud a nivel del mar. En
> cambio el Verano tiene memoria y mucha, y obviamente para jolgorio del 85% de la población, sino te hace calor en Julio y Agosto, tranqulitos en vuestro sofá, que ya llegara Paco con la rebaja, y os asareis literalmente en Septiembre, Octubre y mitad de Noviembre, como paso the last year. Indijjjnanteeeeee.




Exacto, el invierno, el No-Invierno deberíamos decir, ni está ni ya se le espera.

Pero es que ha sido así en toda Europa. Aquí en Bruselas los propios del lugar están asustaos por lo bueno que ha sido el no-invierno, siempre me dicen no te creas que ésto va a ser siempre así..:bla:

Ahora bien, el Verano nunca falla.

Preparaos los cuerpos para pasar calor.


----------



## Andrespp (7 Mar 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si la órbita entre el Sol y la Tierra sigue inalterable y los movimientos de traslación idem, no creo que nosotros podamos sentir que el sol tiene más fuerza calorífica ahora que en el pasado. Otra cosa es que la mayor actividad de los últimos meses de la estrella solar, (llamaradas y explosiones solares), influyan en que recibamos más radiación y en que nuestra piel pueda quemarse con más facilidad.
> .





Y lo del ozono, que? :cook:


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Mar 2014)

Tres imágenes valen más que varias palabras: :


----------



## HATE (8 Mar 2014)

Jojojojo menudas temperaturas por europa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Mar 2014)

Hoy en mi pueblo 18 a la sombra y mañana se esperan los 20. La próxima semana girará el viento al este y las temperaturas bajarán a los 14/15 grados pero seguiremos con sol.


----------



## HATE (9 Mar 2014)

Hoy incluso hace mas calor por el benelux.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Mar 2014)

Vuelve la nieve a las montañas del centro y norte peninsular, tras las semanas anteriores en las que hemos tenido temperaturas más típicas del mes de mayo y una ausencia de precipitaciones durante quince días digna del estiaje típico del mes de julio.

Pasamos a tener a partir de ahora unos días de inestabilidad asociada a vientos del noroeste y con tiempo inestable y cambiante de un día para otro, bandazos estos muy típicos de la primavera en nuestras latitudes.

Los colores verdes y rojos indican las zonas que recibirán espesores de nieve durante los cinco días siguientes, y los colores azules las zonas donde lloverá, como bien explica la leyenda inferior.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2014)

previsión para esta primavera?


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Mar 2014)

*Una supertormenta se está acercando a Canadá*


Una de las tormentas costeras más fuertes en los últimos años se está acercando a Canadá. En menos de 24 horas ha profundizado su intensidad en 48 milibares, de 1.008 milibares a 958 milibares: tales tasas de intensificación normalmente las presentan solo los ciclones tropicales.

Según informa CTV News Canada, las fuertes nevadas y los potentes vientos ya han provocado que se cancelaran las clases en una gran parte de las escuelas del país, y la mayoría de las oficinas gubernamentales permanecen cerradas. Se han interrumpido también los servicios de ferrocarril y autobuses y tuvieron lugar cortes de energía.

Los meteorólogos canadienses emitieron una alerta para las provincias del Atlántico, advirtiendo de que los vientos pueden alcanzar hasta 120 kilómetros por hora, y pronostican visibilidad cero en las autopistas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Mar 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> *Una supertormenta se está acercando a Canadá*
> 
> 
> Una de las tormentas costeras más fuertes en los últimos años se está acercando a Canadá. En menos de 24 horas ha profundizado su intensidad en 48 milibares, de 1.008 milibares a 958 milibares: tales tasas de intensificación normalmente las presentan solo los ciclones tropicales.
> ...



No recuerdo tempestades tan potentes en estas fechas en el Atlántico norte, cuando son más típicas del otoño y de la primera mitad del invierno, fechas que coinciden también a este lado del charco cuando nos referimos a la época más favorable para las ciclogénesis explosivas invernales de latitudes templadas.

Veamos cuanto tarda algún periodista canadiense en arriesgarse y exponerse absurdamente a la interperie para hacer una retransmisión en pleno directo. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 28-mar-2014 at 23:58 ----------




Satori dijo:


> previsión para esta primavera?



Gran variabilidad atmosférica con constantes bandazos, como suele pasar en las primaveras típicas de nuestras latitudes, estando afectados por nuestra singular posición geográfica a las influencias atlánticas, mediterráneas, y en menor medida norteafricanas. ienso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Mar 2014)

Vaya día más movidito hoy por aquí. De madrugada el viento del sur ha sido tan intenso que me he despertado un par de veces, hasta una teja de la casa de enfrente se ha caído.
Marzo está haciendo honor al refran por lo de "marzo ventoso", ya que llevamos una semanita bastante agitada en ese aspecto.

Además hoy esta lloviendo agua con barro por aquí, debido a que ha confluido encima de la península una masa de aire polvoriento de origen desértico norteafricano con un buen chute de humedad procedente del Atlántico.
Así de sucia está mi terraza ahora, con buenos pegotes de barro sahariano. ::

Recuerdo una vez en la infancia que escuché por radio decir que en la antiguedad en París en una ocasión cayó nieve con ligero color marrón arena; debió ser un fenómeno similar al que hoy tenemos por aquí en el centro peninsular. El polvo sahariano a veces puede llegar muy lejos si las condiciones atmosféricas y eólicas lo favorecen.


----------



## HATE (29 Mar 2014)

Por mi zona tambien ha caido agua con barro, se ha puesto todo guapo guapo, luego ha llovido mas y creo que no ha sido con tanto barro.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Mar 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Por mi zona tambien ha caido agua con barro, se ha puesto todo guapo guapo, luego ha llovido mas y creo que no ha sido con tanto barro.



Aún siendo un fenómeno poco frecuente, tiende a suceder más en verano cuando nos afectan olas de calor africanas potentes y duraderas, en las que a la mínima que coincide a la vez con un poquito de humedad desde el Atlántico se forman cuatro nubes que dejan cuatro gotas de barro que lo ensucian todo, si bien durante la mayor parte de olas de calor con invasión de polvo sahariano el cielo permanece despejado, (si acaso blanquecino y con mala visibilidad por la calima).

La verdad es que lluvia a saco como está cayendo hoy y aderezada con mucho barro en meses distintos al verano es algo que se ve muy poquitas veces, al menos por aquí.

Imagino que en el tercio norte peninsular es aún más raro, y en la costa mediterránea andaluza un poco más frecuente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Abr 2014)

Menuda lección meteorológica se deben haber llevado hoy los aficionados alemanes del Borussia de Dortmund en el Bernabeu. ::

Hoy han tenido cielos despejados y 24º C de máxima en dicha ciudad serdelucista, mientras que en el secarral madrileño la madre naturaleza les ha recibido con 13º C de máxima, cielos cubiertos y casi 15 mm de lluvia. ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Abr 2014)

Entro, os dejo los abultados registros de lluvia registrados en los últimos siete días en la red Meteoclimatic hispano-lusa y me largo a dormir, no sin antes recordar al personal que desde mañana hasta al menos el próximo miércoles o jueves se registrará una mejoría sensible de las condiciones atmosféricas, con subida apreciable de las temperaturas incluida. :


Precipitaciones (mm)

Covilhã (Castelo Branco)	106,6 mm
Farrera - Casa Llucio (Lleida)	100,6 mm
Alcalá la Real - Este (Jaén)	98,6 mm
Pinofranqueado (Cáceres)	95,2 mm
Pradell de la Teixeta (Tarragona)	89,6 mm
Prades - Parc de Bombers (Tarragona)	89,4 mm
Baredo-Baiona (Pontevedra)	83,8 mm
Prades - Closos (Tarragona)	79,8 mm
Sta Magdalena de Serinyà (Lleida)	78,5 mm
Moita (Setúbal)	74,0 mm


----------



## HATE (5 Abr 2014)

Esta noche han caido otros 2 mm, tocan dias de primavera.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Abr 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Esta noche han caido otros 2 mm, tocan dias de primavera.



Deben ser los últimos coletazos del episodio lluvioso de esta semana, (aquí esta madrugada han sido 5.4 mm y amanecemos envueltos en niebla meona), pero el cambio a tiempo estable y soleado está al caer.
Por otra parte, lo que entendemos por días de primavera también implica tiempo variable y lluvioso, más aún en el interior peninsular donde hay zonas como la nuestra en la que mayo es igual de lluvioso que noviembre.
Te refieres a días buenos de primavera, imagino.


----------



## HATE (5 Abr 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Deben ser los últimos coletazos del episodio lluvioso de esta semana, (aquí esta madrugada han sido 5.4 mm y amanecemos envueltos en niebla meona), pero el cambio a tiempo estable y soleado está al caer.
> Por otra parte, lo que entendemos por días de primavera también implica tiempo variable y lluvioso, más aún en el interior peninsular donde hay zonas como la nuestra en la que mayo es igual de lluvioso que noviembre.
> Te refieres a días buenos de primavera, imagino.



Cierto, cierto. La primavera es una estacion muy lluviosa en gran parte de españa, eso lo saben todos menos los hosteleros que siempre lloran porque en semana santa llueve, mira tu que cosa mas rara ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Abr 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Cierto, cierto. La primavera es una estacion muy lluviosa en gran parte de españa, eso lo saben todos menos los hosteleros que siempre lloran porque en semana santa llueve, mira tu que cosa mas rara ::



Y no solo lluviosa sino también nubosa. El año pasado mismamente contabilicé entre mayo y primeros de junio casi cuarenta días seguidos sin que hubiese ni un día solo de cielo totalmente soleado de principio a fin.
Es más probable en gran parte del interior peninsular tener cuatro o más días totalmente despejados de forma consecutiva en enero que en mayo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Abr 2014)

32º de máxima he medido en mi pueblo hoy ::

Parece que tenemos el Infierno a las puertas otra vez. :ouch:


----------



## alber (7 Abr 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> 32º de máxima he medido en mi pueblo hoy ::
> 
> Parece que tenemos el Infierno a las puertas otra vez. :ouch:



No creo. Todavía han de llegar días frescos y con lluvia. Como empiece el calor ya es para que nos dé algo malo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Abr 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> 32º de máxima he medido en mi pueblo hoy ::
> 
> Parece que tenemos el Infierno a las puertas otra vez. :ouch:



Deja, déjale que venga, que así a la mínima que se cuele un poquito de humedad y de frío, ¡zasca! ¡Tormentitas, titas, titas! :baba:

Mismamente es lo que va a pasar de aquí al jueves y viernes, en los que cada día hará un poquito más de calor respecto al día anterior, hasta que a finales de semana entre dicho aire frío en altura y tengamos los primeros festivales eléctricos típicos de los meses cálidos del año. :baba:
Lástima que las que crezcan a partir del viernes al mediodía parece que se van a quedar casi todas demasiado al norte, pero bueno, ya vendrán otros días más favorables para el centro y sur peninsular. O igual hay suerte y las montañas de la mitad sur pillan alguna migaja...







---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 21:29 ----------




alber dijo:


> No creo. Todavía han de llegar días frescos y con lluvia. Como empiece el calor ya es para que nos dé algo malo.



Si van alternando ciclos de calor con otros de fresco y de humedad vamos bien, puesto que así seguiremos manteniendo las reservas hidrográficas en buen estado por unas cuantas semanas mas, antes de que llegue el estiaje veraniego, (que por otra parte aquí en mi zona no suele empezar hasta la última mitad de junio en años normales).

Yo firmo por una primavera al estilo de la de 2007, algo cálida pero aderezada con entradas de aire frío en altura periódicas hasta bien entrado junio, que dieron lugar a potentes tormentas eléctricas severas por muchas zonas de la península. :baba:

Por cierto, el radar de rayos de mi firma detecta festival importante en zonas del norte de Francia y en el Benelux, zona que por cierto en verano pilla muchas supercélulas severas e incluso algún que otro tornado.


----------



## eljos (8 Abr 2014)

Hola. No sé si hay gente del Levante por aquí.

Digno de mención los dos días de nieblas de advección que llevamos en las costas. Ayer en Valencia apenas entró tierra adentro, hoy ha entrado y persistido bien. Incluso marcan 1 mm de lluvia los observatorio s. Las temperaturas como es de esperar, muy contenidas, entre los 13 de mínima y los 16 de máxima o incluso menos.

Hay fotos e imágenes de satélite espectaculares. A ver si luego puedo poner alguna.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Abr 2014)

eljos dijo:


> Hola. No sé si hay gente del Levante por aquí.
> 
> Digno de mención los dos días de nieblas de advección que llevamos en las costas. Ayer en Valencia apenas entró tierra adentro, hoy ha entrado y persistido bien. Incluso marcan 1 mm de lluvia los observatorio s. Las temperaturas como es de esperar, muy contenidas, entre los 13 de mínima y los 16 de máxima o incluso menos.
> 
> ...



Haberlos haylos a montones por el foro, pero apenas participan aquí. 
Aquí está:


Se diferencia bien a donde han llegado los estratos costeros y las brisas, (y sus efectos suavizadores en la temperatura porque el mar y la capa de aire asentada sobre él están fríos tras el invierno), y las mayores temperaturas que se han dado hoy de máxima en los lugares más al interior.


----------



## Italiana (8 Abr 2014)

Quiero poner aquí proverbios meteorológico italianos.

Que Puedo?


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Abr 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> Quiero poner aquí proverbios meteorológico italianos.
> 
> Que Puedo?



¡Avanti!

¿Hay muchas tormentas eléctricas en verano en tu zona, o no?


----------



## Italiana (9 Abr 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Avanti!
> 
> ¿Hay muchas tormentas eléctricas en verano en tu zona, o no?



Hay suficiente; las tormentas de verano no duran mucho tiempo, a menudo menos de un 'ahora; luego viene el sol

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:40 ----------

APRILE

.Aprile, dolce dormire
.Aprile, ogni goccia un barile
.Aprile, non ti scoprire
.Se aprile è già primavera, non si sta al fresco neanche in galera
.aprile fa il fiore, maggio fa il colore

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:43 ----------

MAGGIO

.di maggio si dorme per assaggio
.in maggio per vestirsi pesante ci vuole coraggio
.Maggio dell' estate è già un grande assaggio
.Maggio ventoso, anno generoso

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:45 ----------

GIUGNO

.Giugno, ciliegie a pugno
.Giugno freddino, povero contadino
.Giugno la falce in pugno

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:49 ----------

LUGLIO

.di luglio, il temporale dura poco e non fa male
.Luglio, dal gran caldo, bevi bene e batti saldo
.ogni pioggia di luglio incendia il cespuglio

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:50 ----------

AGOSTO

.pioggia D' agosto rinfresca il bosco

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:52 ----------

SETTEMBRE

.a settembre braghe di tela e meloni non sono più buoni
.Settembre caldo e asciutto, fa maturare ogni frutto

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:53 ----------

OTTOBRE

.Ottobre è bello, ma tieni pronto l' ombrello

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:56 ----------

NOVEMBRE

.ad Ognissanti, prepara i guanti
.l' estate di San Martino dura tre giorni e un pochino
.per San Martino la sementa del poverino
.per San Clemente l' inverno mette un dente
.da Santa Caterina, il freddo si avvicina
.Sana Caterina, o neve o brina

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:59 ----------

DICEMBRE

.Dicembre nevoso, anno fruttuoso
.Santa Bibiana, quaranta dì e una settimana
.San Nicolò, neve sui falò
.Santa Lucia, il giorno più corto che ci sia
.Se nevica a Natale, non nevica a Pasqua

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:03 ----------

GENNAIO

.luna di grappoli a gennaio, luna di racimoli a febbraio
.alla Befana la rapa è vana
.Sant' Antonio fa il ponte e San Paolo lo rompe
.delle calende non me ne curo purché a San Paolo non faccia scuro

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:05 ----------

FEBBRAIO

.Febbraio, febbraietto mese corto e maledetto
.per Santa Candelora se nevica o se piove dall' inverno siamo fuori

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:07 ----------

MARZO

.Marzo pazzerello guarda il sole e prendi l' ombrello
.neve marzolina, dura dalla sera alla mattina
.per l' Annunziata la rondine è ritornata

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:13 ----------

generali


.arcobaleno porta il sereno
.cielo a pecorelle acqua a catinelle
.cielo di lana, se non piove oggi piove nella settimana
.corvo che grida o pioggia o vento sfida
.rosso di sera bel tempo si spera, rosso di mattina la pioggia si avvicina
.vento di levante, se non piove è un gran brigante
.nuvole verdi e scurette son tempesta e saette
.lo Scirocco oggi nasce, domani cresce, dopodomani pasce
.Scirocco chiaro e Tramontana scura mettiti in mare e non avere paura
.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 14:20 ----------

Aqui un regalo, la canción de los doce meses de Guccini (en italiano)
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X0aQB-OlbvQ


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Abr 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> .Maggio ventoso, anno generoso
> 
> .pioggia D' agosto rinfresca il bosco
> 
> .rosso di sera bel tempo si spera, rosso di mattina la pioggia si avvicina



Para nuestro refranero castellano no es mayo el mes ventoso, sino marzo. Es tal que así: "Marzo ventoso, abril lluvioso, dejan a mayo florido y hermoso".

Para el de agosto tenemos uno casi igual: "Agosto enfría el rostro", y significa que si te levantas temprano al amanecer se nota que la temperatura suele ser un poquito más baja que la media de julio, (aunque luego a mediodía y por la tarde pueda hacer mucho calor).

Ese del cielo rojo alguna vez lo he escuchado, pero hay otra variante que creo que es más precisa aún. "Arcoiris al atardecer buen tiempo al día siguiente, arcoiris al amanecer lluvia inminente."


----------



## Italiana (10 Abr 2014)

Me gustaría discutir el clima italiano, con ustedes; usted es un experto y sabes de tiempo y de clima.

He buscado descripciones; pero son sólo en wikipedia italiana

Il clima italiano è il clima che caratterizza la regione italiana. La regione, compresa tra il 47º ed il 36º parallelo nord, si trova quasi al centro della zona temperata dell'emisfero boreale.

Da punto di vista climatico è, inoltre, favorita dalla grande massa d'acqua dei mari mediterranei che la circondano quasi da ogni lato. Tali mari costituiscono soprattutto per la nostra penisola (meno per quelle ellenica, iberica ed anatolica) un benefico serbatoio di calore e di umidità. Determinano infatti, nell'ambito della zona temperata, un clima particolare detto temperato mediterraneo.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 01:43 ----------







En orden de rojo a azul obscuro

.subtropical
.templado cálido
.sublitoral
.subcontinental
.templado frío (koppen d)
.templado frío (koppen e)
.frío
.glacial

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 01:48 ----------

premisas:

tra la Testa Gemella Occidentale e l'Isola di Lampedusa vi sono 13 gradi di latitudine
la penisola è divisa in due versanti dalla catena appenninica
la parte continentale della regione italica è circondata da un sistema montuoso (Alpi-Appennini)
In Italia si trova la montagna più alta d'Europa (Monte Bianco 4.810 m) e il vulcano più alto d'Europa (Etna 3.343 m) e il punto minimo più elevato d'Italia è -3,5 m.
secondo la classificazione di Vladimir Köppen l'Italia è suddivisa in dieci tipi di clima


----------



## eljos (10 Abr 2014)

Y yo que pensaba que el punto mas bajo de Italia estaba en Suiza, y no en Italia, jiji.

Es la wikipedia, es así.

Saludos. Por lo demás se entiende todo. Un poco simplificado. 

Cualquier meteoloco que se precie es fan de Capracotta. Lo conoces?

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (13 Abr 2014)

3.1 mm han caido hoy de una tormenta.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Abr 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 3.1 mm han caido hoy de una tormenta.



Ayer fue mi turno con una que me dejó 1.8 mm y ocho truenos potentes.
Estos días están siendo algo más cálidos que la media de estas fechas, a la vez que cada tarde crecen bastantes nubes convectivas de desarrollo vertical que derivan en alguna que otra tormenta en los principales sistemas montañosos peninsulares, y en sus inmediaciones.
Unas veces afectan a unos sitios, otras a otros, y así.

Para el domingo toca bajón apreciable de las temperaturas e inestabilización algo más generalizada.


----------



## HATE (16 Abr 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ayer fue mi turno con una que me dejó 1.8 mm y ocho truenos potentes.
> Estos días están siendo algo más cálidos que la media de estas fechas, a la vez que cada tarde crecen bastantes nubes convectivas de desarrollo vertical que derivan en alguna que otra tormenta en los principales sistemas montañosos peninsulares, y en sus inmediaciones.
> Unas veces afectan a unos sitios, otras a otros, y así.
> 
> Para el domingo toca bajón apreciable de las temperaturas e inestabilización algo más generalizada.



Si porque joder como están las temperaturas, parecen de finales de mayo en vez de abril.


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2014)

Hasta el puente de Mayo que se tire lloviendo y con frio de nuevo, pero estos dias con temperaturas casi de verano y vacaciones.... joer si se disfrutan jeje


----------



## Italiana (18 Abr 2014)

En mi region, esta semana es estada de ciel sereno pero de temperaturas frias de 15 o meno grados y un viento gelido


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Abr 2014)

Se empieza a avecinar el cambio en las condiciones atmosféricas, justamente en forma de tormentas eléctricas potentes para esta tarde en gran parte del interior peninsular. Hasta hay riesgo de granizo de gran tamaño e incluso de tornados aislados allá donde la inestabilidad convectiva sea más acusada.
De hecho, por todo esto hoy Estofex nos ha puesto en alerta de nivel 1, que viene a indicar que hay un 5% de probabilidades de que sucedan esos dos fenómenos antes nombrados.



También recalco que en el tercio oeste peninsular en estos últimos días se han formado bastantes nubes bajas y nieblas, formadas por humedad en niveles bajos de la atmósfera que entra desde el Atlántico, y que contrasta con las mayores temperaturas y mayor sequedad ambiental que reina en las capas altas de la atmósfera. Algunas de ellas han sido persistentes y el calentamiento solar diurno no ha sido capaz de deshacerlas.


----------



## HATE (21 Abr 2014)

8.8 mm de lluvia y una maxima de tan solo 13ºC cuando hace dos dias habia casi 25ºC ::


----------



## Carbonilla (28 Abr 2014)

Buenas, como no puedo portar nada útil al hilo, entro a aprovecharme un poco ::

Necesito saber si dentro de dos semanas lloverá en la costa y estoy consultando webs que ofrecen previsiones con mucha antelación... ¿hasta qué punto son fiables?
Hace dos días ponía que va a hacer 'bueno' (todo lo bueno que puede hacer en primavera en el Cantábrico) y hoy veo que ya vienen nubes, viento y algo de lluvia.

Iluminadme, por favor.


----------



## Wonder (28 Abr 2014)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Buenas, como no puedo portar nada útil al hilo, entro a aprovecharme un poco ::
> 
> Necesito saber si dentro de dos semanas lloverá en la costa y estoy consultando webs que ofrecen previsiones con mucha antelación... ¿hasta qué punto son fiables?
> Hace dos días ponía que va a hacer 'bueno' (todo lo bueno que puede hacer en primavera en el Cantábrico) y hoy veo que ya vienen nubes, viento y algo de lluvia.
> ...



Creo que no te puedes fiar nada de esas previsiones a tan largo plazo.

Si se equivocan cada dos por tres en previsiones a lo sumo de tres días... como para fiarse de dos semanas...

Saludos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Abr 2014)

Aquí en Cantabria lleva lloviendo desde ayer por la noche, llovizna que es lo bueno pal campo.


----------



## Carbonilla (28 Abr 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Aquí en Cantabria lleva lloviendo desde ayer por la noche, llovizna que es lo bueno pal campo.



Al interior de Euskadi también llegó el txirimiri, ideal para la huerta, sí, pero si tienes que currar a la intemperie acabas muy harto.


----------



## HATE (29 Abr 2014)

Menudo coñazo de abril, hace que no caen mas de 10mm semanas, a este paso el verde de los campos se seca en seguida.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Abr 2014)

Una mierda de mes sí, se ha jodido la primevara pronto.

Por cierto, el sureste y levante, más secos que la mojama, no ha llovido ni en otoño ni en invierno ni en primavera. Los almendros, frutales y cosechas secandose en plena "¿epoca de lluvias?"


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 May 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> Una mierda de mes sí, se ha jodido la primevara pronto.
> 
> Por cierto, el sureste y levante, más secos que la mojama, no ha llovido ni en otoño ni en invierno ni en primavera. Los almendros, frutales y cosechas secandose en plena "¿epoca de lluvias?"



La verdad es que llevamos meses y meses en los que la circulación zonal de vientos del oeste asociados al Jet Stream están más fuertes y persistentes de lo normal, y ya sabemos que casi siempre que entra inestabilidad por las costas occidentales peninsulares no llega ni gota al litoral mediterráneo (especialmente las costas del sureste peninsular). Eso sí, dicho viento del oeste sí se deja notar, lo que ayuda a resecar aún más el terreno.

Se echa de menos alguna bolsa de aire frío en altura paseándose por el Mediterráneo moviéndose de forma retrógada (de este a oeste), que pueda paliar un poco el déficit hídrico de esa zona, y tiene que suceder ya, porque de junio en adelante con el pico del estiaje estival no va a suceder, y tocaría esperar a septiembre para ver un episodio de gota fría en condiciones.


Lo que comentaban Carbonilla y Wonder más arriba: No es que las previsiones a largo plazo fallen de por sí, sino que las estaciones equinociales (otoño y primavera) son las más inestables y variables en nuestras latitudes, y esto es porque hay mucho choque de masas cálidas subtropicales y frías subpolares, lo que genera mucha movilidad atmosférica de un día a otro.

Dicho esto, os dejo un par de mapas que me he currado en los últimos dos meses a ratitos. Están basados en un amplio trabajo que un forero de Meteored (y que trabaja en Aemet) hizo hace unos años. Le he pedido permiso para hacer los mapas, por supuesto.
No hace falta explicar nada, puesto que en las fuentes del mapa está todo bien explicado provincia por provincia.
Vamos, que el mérito de este trabajo no es mío, simplemente lo he reflejado en mapas:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 May 2014)

aguatico dijo:


> Una mierda de mes sí, se ha jodido la primevara pronto.
> 
> Por cierto, el sureste y levante, más secos que la mojama, no ha llovido ni en otoño ni en invierno ni en primavera. Los almendros, frutales y cosechas secandose en plena "¿epoca de lluvias?"



Sí, este año no ha llovido ni por casualidad.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2014)

Hoy me he quedado a punto de rozar la barrera de los 25.0º C, justo con 24.8º C.
Eso sí, en las madrugadas a la hora de amanecer aún son fresquitas. Esta pasada madrugada 6.6º C y la de ayer domingo 1.5 C.


----------



## HATE (6 May 2014)

Bueno pues nos vamos a comer la primera quincena de mayo sin ver una gota, en fin.


----------



## HATE (15 May 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 8.8 mm de lluvia y una maxima de tan solo 13ºC cuando hace dos dias habia casi 25ºC ::



Me autocito para dejar constancia que desde el 21 de abril no llueve nada y con bastante calor para las fechas en las que estamos, menos mal que estamos en la epoca mas lluviosa del año :ouch:

Esto en abril:

El último mes abril, extremadamente cálido con 3,4ºC por encima de lo normal - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias

Y cuando salgan los datos de mayo seran para cagarse.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 May 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Me autocito para dejar constancia que desde el 21 de abril no llueve nada y con bastante calor para las fechas en las que estamos, menos mal que estamos en la epoca mas lluviosa del año :ouch:
> 
> Esto en abril:
> 
> ...




Pues sí, está siendo un abril y primera mitad de mayo decepcionantes en cuanto a precipitaciones, pero no en cuanto a temperaturas, que si bien son algo más altas de lo normal siguen estando muy por debajo de los valores que estas alcanzan en pleno verano. Igualmente las madrugadas todavía son frescas.

Más que nada lo digo porque alguno dice por ahí que ya estamos en verano y tal. :ouch:

Pocos cambios se esperan para los próximos cuatro o cinco días. Solamente algunas tormentas eléctricas moderadas para mañana en las serranías de Andalucía oriental, (mayormente en las de Granada y de Almería), por una diminuta bolsa de aire frío en altura que se paseará de oeste a este desde el cabo de San Vicente hasta el Mar de Alborán, y de cara al lunes por la tarde una vaguada con aire frío en altura de origen polar acercándose por Galicia que podría dejar chubascos y tormentas moderadas también en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular.
Veremos, dijo un ciego. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 16-may-2014 at 23:00 ----------

Y no creáis que somos los únicos que estamos teniendo temperaturas ligeramente superiores de lo normal para la fecha, no... El lunes estarán muy cerca de los 30º C (o incluso por encima) en zonas de Finlandia, Rusia y Bielorrusia...
:rolleye:
Al verse afectado el suroeste europeo por la vaguada que como dije antes nos traerá un breve respiro y algunas gotas a los que residimos en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular, ello provocará que en el oriente europeo se coman dorsal anticiclónica con advección de viento sur de origen africano.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 May 2014)

Se confirman los cambios.
Tendremos una vaguada estática que se situará en las costas occidentales peninsulares hasta el jueves o viernes al menos, que traerá nubosidad abundante y algunas precipitaciones junto con temperaturas bajas para la fecha a la mayor parte del oeste peninsular.

También veremos chubascos tormentosos al noreste peninsular, que pueden ser puntualmente intensos en el Pirineo e inmediaciones, ya que justo encima de ahí estará situado en el sector delantero de la vaguada que favorecerá ascensos verticales de las masas de aire y contraste térmico acusado entre las capas altas de la atmósfera y la superficie.
También ayuda que habrá viento del sureste metiendo humedad desde el Mediterráneo, y justamente en los sectores montañosos del noreste peninsular donde se produzcan convergencias de vientos (a nivel de superficie terrestre) entre dichos vientos procedentes del Mediterráneo con los vientos del oeste que la pertubación atlántica trae, allí se darán las tormentas más intensas.

Para mañana a las cinco de la tarde y según la siguiente imagen, todos los chubascos situados al este del eje Cantabria-Badajoz serán debido a nubosidad de desarrollo vertical que crecerá después de mediodía dando lugar a tormentas eléctricas, mientras que al oeste de ese eje imaginario será precipitación asociada a nubosidad estratiforme, esto es, nubosidad "normal" o no convectiva:








Para el intervalo temporal de las seis horas anteriores a la medianoche del martes al miércoles, la lluvia de origen estratiforme será más abundante en el oeste peninsular por la llegada de un frente atlántico activo, a la vez que debido al proceso explicado en el segundo párrafo, se formará una "calle" por donde discurrirán las tormentas eléctricas que se formen en el noreste peninsular, pudiendo llegar estas hasta el sureste de Inglaterra:








Esperemos que haya suerte con lo pronosticado, puesto que los chubascos tormentosos muchas veces son lotería ya que dependen de muchos factores y la falta de uno de ellos puede dar al traste con el asunto...
Por otro lado, es una lástima que en casi todo el litoral mediterráneo no vaya a caer ni gota, por lo que la agonizante sequía seguirá castigando a todo ese sector.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 May 2014)

Os dejo por aquí estos mapas interesantes (por lo amplios que son), que indican la temperatura media para los meses de enero, abril, julio y octubre respectivamente y por ese orden, que vienen a ser los meses representativos de las cuatro estaciones. Debajo del último mapa pongo la leyenda, la cual es muy amplia y abarca desde los +38º C hasta los -35º C, representando así los valores más fríos que se alcanzan en enero en el extremo norte de Rusia y los valores más cálidos que se alcanzan en julio en los desiertos norteafricanos y de Oriente Medio:

























http://www.mappedplanet.com/karten/temperatur.html


----------



## HATE (21 May 2014)

5 mm en la tarde del lunes y otros 7.7 esta mañana, asi da gusto y encima nevando en las montañas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 May 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 5 mm en la tarde del lunes y otros 7.7 esta mañana, asi da gusto y encima nevando en las montañas.



No está nada mal porque ayuda a paliar un poco el déficit hídrico que hemos tenido a finales de abril y en lo que llevamos de mayo, pero echo de menos algo más de actividad eléctrica. Hoy los cazatormentas galos deben haberse puesto las botas en las llanuras del sur y del centro de Francia. :baba:


----------



## HATE (23 May 2014)

Asi esta la sierra de guadarrama a pocos dias de entrar en junio.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 May 2014)

Me alegro por las previsiones que van saliendo para el sureste peninsular desde el sábado hasta el lunes, al menos.
Buena falta les hace que llueva para poder afrontar mejor hídricamente la estación seca veraniega.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 May 2014)

"PODRÍA HABER DESPIDOS"
*TVE investiga posibles negocios ocultos de los presentadores del tiempo*
La cadena no tenía conocimiento oficial de que Mónica López tuviera una empresa meteorológica.

Ya tiene hilo en el general.


----------



## El Peseta (30 May 2014)

!!llueve, llueveeeeee!!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2014)

El Peseta dijo:


> !!llueve, llueveeeeee!!!



¿Llovió bastante? ¿Os distéis por satisfechos? 8:

Por aquí hoy acabo de registrar la temperatura mínima más alta de lo que llevamos de 2014, con 14.7º C. Además el cielo está cubierto y sopla un viento sur bien calentorro.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Jun 2014)

Ola de calor africano en más de media Europa según indica esta lectura de temperaturas a las seis de la tarde de hoy, y siendo nuestra península solo afectada de refilón en las zonas más orientales de la misma. :rolleye: :fiufiu:


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Jun 2014)

Bonita imagen del meteosat la de hoy a las cinco de la tarde, con todos los sistemas montañosos que rodean toda la costa euromediterranea siendo afectados por auténticas tormentas eléctricas (las nubes más blancas y espesas) y/o por amagos de ellas ( las nubes más deshilachadas).

La existencia de un poco de aire frío en las capas altas atmosféricas, la humedad proveniente del Mediterráneo, el intenso calor a nivel de superficie terrestre y los diversos relieves orográficos que favorecen los ascensos verticales de las masas de aire son los responsables de que hayamos tenido este fenómeno de forma simultanea en todo el área. :


----------



## HATE (19 Jun 2014)

La cuarta primavera m?s c?lida en medio siglo | Ciencia | EL MUNDO


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Jun 2014)

¿Que opinais de la DANA que se posicionara frente a las costas de portugal toda la semana que viene y que favorecera a toda la peninsula (menos levante) en tema de tormentazas y bajas temperaturas (se prevee 19º de maxima en madrid un 25 de junio, algo inusual)? ¿Se desinflara como pasa siempre o esta sera la buena?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jun 2014)

En Cantabria se esperan tormentas fuertes para esta tarde.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Jun 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la DANA que se posicionara frente a las costas de portugal toda la semana que viene y que favorecera a toda la peninsula (menos levante) en tema de tormentazas y bajas temperaturas (se prevee 19º de maxima en madrid un 25 de junio, algo inusual)? ¿Se desinflara como pasa siempre o esta sera la buena?



Creo que puede ser buena pero habrña que esperar a mañana o a pasado a ver nuevas actualizaciones.

En estas fechas, con los días más largos del año y con abundante calor en la superficie terrestre, si sumamos esa configuración atmósferica en las capas altas de la atmósfera tendremos papeletas para ver grandes sistemas tormentosos organizados, como pueden ser los SCM (Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala, MCS en siglas inglesas).

Esperemos que no sean tormentas tan virulentas como las que tuvieron los pasados días nueve y diez de junio en zonas del norte de Francia, Benelux y Alemania occidental, donde vieron cosas como estas:







[YOUTUBE]_0IScOCHHaY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Gvpq2Vsg-xQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jLROyyjy1bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Jun 2014)

Nota dijo:


> En Cantabria se esperan tormentas fuertes para esta tarde.



En Cantabria y en otros tantos sitios del cuadrante noroeste peninsular.
Han caído 3649 rayos hasta las siete de la tarde, como muestra esta imagen:


----------



## HATE (20 Jun 2014)

Bueno pues mañana empieza el verano, esperemos pasar el menor calor posible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Jun 2014)

La de ayer tarde/noche fue de las buenas. Llovió bastante y se oyó mucha tormenta, lo curioso es que no ví caer rayos. A primera hora de la mañana volvió a llover y volvió a tronar.


----------



## luisito (21 Jun 2014)

Algún libro de meteo marina o general también, para comenzar ????


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Jun 2014)

luisito dijo:


> Algún libro de meteo marina o general también, para comenzar ????



Mira aquí, que han nombrado unos cuantos:
LA BIBLIOTECA IDEAL DEL METEOLOCO


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Jun 2014)

Veo que tras el colapso del foro se ha borrado mi último mensaje aquí mostrado, por lo que vuelvo a ponerlo:

Trataba sobre la descomunal tormenta que se produjo entre el atardecer del pasado 22 de junio y las primeras horas de la madrugada del día 23 en el noreste peninsular y en el suroeste francés.

Normalmente, las tormentas eléctricas típicas de los meses cálidos del año en nuestras latitudes suelen nacer en los sistemas montañosos, pero realmente son las grandes llanuras donde las tormentas adquieren más potencia y organización, al no haber obstáculos orográficos que interrumpan los flujos de viento que las alimentan.

Mismamente en el sur de Francia se ven a menudo beneficiados de las tormentas que nosotros les "fabricamos" en las cordilleras del centro y noreste peninsular, y así sucedió hace siete días tal como muestra la imagen animada que enlazo debajo, realizada por el forero Ribera-Met de Meteored.
De varias tormentas pequeñas e independientes nacidas en el entorno del Sistema Ibérico y Alto Ebro se va evolucionando con el paso de las horas a una única tormenta organizada de gran tamaño que abarcó casi todo el suroeste y parte del centro francés. Según pude leer en foros meteo franceses, en Burdeos en el máximo apogeo de la tormenta registraron elevada actividad eléctrica con rayos nube-nube cada segundo:


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Jul 2014)

Parece que viene un episodio interesante de tormentas que empezaría hoy miércoles a partir de la tarde, y duraría hasta el viernes de madrugada al menos.

Los acumulados pueden ser elevados en algunos puntos del noreste peninsular durante todo ese intervalo temporal, ya que la situación de la bolsa de aire frío en altura en el suroeste peninsular favorecerá que en todo el noreste peninsular las condiciones de elevada inestabilidad sean muy altas, debido al aporte extra de vientos muy húmedos de procedencia mediterránea.


----------



## HATE (2 Jul 2014)

Pues viendo ese mapa tampoco es que vaya a caer mucho por la zona oriental del sistema central y hay valles como el del lozoya o valsain que las praderas estan casi secas.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Parece que viene un episodio interesante de tormentas que empezaría hoy miércoles a partir de la tarde, y duraría hasta el viernes de madrugada al menos.
> 
> Los acumulados pueden ser elevados en algunos puntos del noreste peninsular durante todo ese intervalo temporal, ya que la situación de la bolsa de aire frío en altura en el suroeste peninsular favorecerá que en todo el noreste peninsular las condiciones de elevada inestabilidad sean muy altas, debido al aporte extra de vientos muy húmedos de procedencia mediterránea.



a ver si cae que falta hace, aunque en la costa me temo que no veremos mucho :´(


----------



## sirpask (2 Jul 2014)

acojonante!!!!!! me han pasado videos de la localidad Soriana de ALmazan con medio metro de granizo esta tarde!!! las Calles parecen un gran glacial!!! Toda la cosecha perdida.. un puto desastre... Espero que la zona de Gomara no la haya arrasado la tormenta.

lo que se esta formando por el maestrazogo es gordo y viene hacia el interior!!


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> acojonante!!!!!! me han pasado videos de la localidad Soriana de ALmazan con medio metro de granizo esta tarde!!! las Calles parecen un gran glacial!!! Toda la cosecha perdida.. un puto desastre... Espero que la zona de Gomara no la haya arrasado la tormenta.
> 
> lo que se esta formando por el maestrazogo es gordo y viene hacia el interior!!



joder que suerte, y aqui al final ni una gota :´(


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Jul 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> acojonante!!!!!! me han pasado videos de la localidad Soriana de ALmazan con medio metro de granizo esta tarde!!! las Calles parecen un gran glacial!!! Toda la cosecha perdida.. un puto desastre... Espero que la zona de Gomara no la haya arrasado la tormenta.
> 
> lo que se esta formando por el maestrazogo es gordo y viene hacia el interior!!



Teruel y Soria junto con la mayor parte de la zona limítrofe entre Teruel, interior norte de Castellón e interior sur de Tarragona casi siempre se llevan el premio gordo en cuanto a tormentas potentes con fuertes granizadas, actividad eléctrica muy intensa, e incluso algún tornado que otro muy de vez en cuando también tienen.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Jul 2014)

Esto es una pregunta que me estoy haciendo hace un tiempo.

¿Alguien sabe porque las partes altas de la troposfera tienen mayor potencial electrico que el de la tierra?


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Jul 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Esto es una pregunta que me estoy haciendo hace un tiempo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe porque las partes altas de la troposfera tienen mayor potencial electrico que el de la tierra?



Supongo que tiene que ver con el tamaño vertical que las nubes tipo cumulonimbos, (las que dan lugar a tormentas eléctricas) puedan alcanzar, ya que cuanto más altura alcanzas más severas son, más contraste de carga eléctrica hay entre la superficie terrestre y el tope de la nube, y más capacidad de crear fenómenos severos tienen (como granizo de gran tamaño, rachas violentas de viento, actividad eléctrica muy intensa...) Creo que los tiros van por ahí...


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2014)

Vamos mejorando poco a poco, en el utlimo episodio de lluvias lo hizo al norte, sur, este y oeste de mi zona, ahora me he quedado a unos 10-20 kms de ver llover ::::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2014)

Vaya bestialidad de tormenta tenemos ahora mismo en la vertiente norte de la Sierra de Guadarrama, con abundante aparato eléctrico y chaparrones de lluvia entremezclada con granizo. :8:
Por la oscuridad que hay parece que está empezando a amanecer ahora.


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2014)

8.8 mm llevo de momento.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 8.8 mm llevo de momento.



Lo veo y lo subo hasta los 41.2 mm que he registrado desde las seis de la mañana hasta las tres de la tarde, en una sucesión de tormentas potentes y seguidas una tras otra.

En ese intervalo horario ha llovido el doble de lo que habitualmente suele llover en todo el mes de julio de media. 8:

Todavía quedan unas horas más de chubascos tormentosos moderados o fuertes en zonas del centro, y sobretodo y de forma más intensa en zonas del interior dentro del cuadrante noreste peninsular, y en mucha menor medida y potencia en otras zonas del interior del resto peninsular.

En las zonas costeras de toda la península no se espera gran cosa para la tarde de hoy, salvo quizás en la costa vasca siempre y cuando alguna tormenta de las que ahora están azotando el Valle del Ebro les pueda llegar.
En la zona costera entre Valencia y Tarragona quizás caiga algo también ya entrada la noche, pero no demasiado...


----------



## non grato (3 Jul 2014)

Insisto...¿Y el verano?


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2014)

non grato dijo:


> Insisto...¿Y el verano?



Igual pasa que si hemos tenido una primavera más cálida de lo normal, la atmósfera nos compensa con un verano más fresco y lluvioso que la media... :rolleye:

En los veranos de 2002, y sobretodo de 1997 ya pasó algo similar...


----------



## Chache (3 Jul 2014)

Hartico estoy de ir mirando las evoluciones de las tormentas. 

Muy potentes en Guadalajara. Potentísimas sobre Soria-Zaragoza, siguen potentes sobre La Rioja, por Navarra van perdiendo fuelle y en cuanto llegan a las montañas cantábricas (Aralar-Aizkorri) se disuelven como se disuelve el deseo sexual de las mujeres vascas nada más cruzar la frontera con el País Vasco.

La primera del día se disolvió al 95% y no ha dejado ni lluvia por aquí. La segunda no se ha disuelto, pero aparte de un trueno muy lejano, solo lluvia.

También he notado que llevan rumbos distintos a las tormentas que suelo ver por aquí, que suelen venir de Burgos-Álava más de que Aragón, esas sí que llegan bien.

En resumen, enorme fail tormentoso, llevo dos días vigilando para hacer fotos y no he podido sacar ni una.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Jul 2014)

¿Y que me decis de la granizada-nevada de 2 metros en Almazan? :: ::::













¿Son normales tamañas granizadas que incluso tienes que sacar los quitanieves para poder despejar el pavimento?


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Y que me decis de la granizada-nevada de 2 metros en Almazan?
> ¿Son normales tamañas granizadas que incluso tienes que sacar los quitanieves para poder despejar el pavimento?



Normales no son, seguro que tienen en esa localidad un periodo de retorno de doscientos años o más, a saber...
Ojo, hablo del periodo de retorno para Almazán; no quiero decir que en toda Soria tarden doscientos años en ver una granizada así de burra. Igual en un pueblo soriano llamdo "x" y situado a cuarenta kilómetros de Almazán dentro de diez años tienen otra igual.

Por ejemplo, en un pueblo "x" de la provincia de Huelva, una de las provincias con menos frecuencia de tormentas fuertes, una granizada tan bestial como esa igual sucede una vez cada 1900 años por decir una cifra, mientras que en Almazán en plena provincia soriana, (siendo una de las zonas más prolíficas en tormentas en la península junto con Teruel, interior norte de Castellón, interior sur de Tarragona y Pirineo oriental catalán), pues una tormenta con granizada bestial de este tipo igual sucede una vez cada doscientos años, por decir una cifra.


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo hasta los 41.2 mm que he registrado desde las seis de la mañana hasta las tres de la tarde, en una sucesión de tormentas potentes y seguidas una tras otra.
> 
> En ese intervalo horario ha llovido el doble de lo que habitualmente suele llover en todo el mes de julio de media. 8:
> 
> ...



Yo me quedo en 20.7 mm, esperaba esta tarde sumar algun litro mas pero debe ser que el viento a cambiado de direccion.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (3 Jul 2014)

Acaba de caer la mundial por aquí... 

Enviado desde la cheka de Fomento con el aifon de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2014)

Hablando de tormentas fuertes, este mapa muestra según la red de detección de rayos los lugares donde más relámpagos impactan en la superficie terrestre, estimando el autor como día de tormenta fuerte el día en el que en un área de 10 km2 caen 40 rayos a tierra.
No tiene por qué coincidir con las zonas más propensas a granizadas severas u otros fenómenos asociados a las tormentas fuertes como rachas de viento intensas o lluvia torrencial.
Tampoco la mayor parte del territorio coincide al milímetro con el mapa de número medio anual de tormentas eléctricas, (el que tengo en primera página), pero este mapa nos da una idea de donde suelen darse las tormentas más severas eléctricamente hablando.

La orografía de esas zonas montañosas pirenaicas y del sector oriental del Sistema Ibérico, junto con su proximidad al Mediterráneo (con los vientos húmedos que aporta) provoca que en los días en los que hay algo de inestabilidad y aire frío en altura se arme parda por allí.


----------



## HATE (4 Jul 2014)

En 22.7 mm me quedo tras un chaparron de hace un rato y en el valle del ebro que sigue lloviendo, a este paso aquello va a parecer un vergel en vez de un desierto ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jul 2014)

HATE dijo:


> En 22.7 mm me quedo tras un chaparron de hace un rato y en el valle del ebro que sigue lloviendo, a este paso aquello va a parecer un vergel en vez de un desierto ::



Es curioso porque con inestabilidad de origen atlántico y/o cantábrico reciben muy poca lluvia porque el Sistema Ibérico y los Pirineos les hacen sombra pluviométrica, más acusada en el tramo medio del río desde el sur de Navarra hasta el suroeste de Lleida, pero luego en cambio en días anticiclónicos invernales tienen nieblas espesas y persistentes como si eso fuera el valle del Rhin, incluso con cencelladas, y para colmo en los meses cálidos del año se comen tormentazas como campeones. ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Jul 2014)

Tenemos por delante cuarenta y ocho horas de calma, y a lo largo del domingo y primeras horas de la madrugada del lunes tendremos otro episodio inestable, esta vez una vaguada polar de aire frío que no se va a quedar estrangulada y aislada, (no será dana por tanto).


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Jul 2014)

Chache dijo:


> Hartico estoy de ir mirando las evoluciones de las tormentas.
> 
> Muy potentes en Guadalajara. Potentísimas sobre Soria-Zaragoza, siguen potentes sobre La Rioja, por Navarra van perdiendo fuelle y en cuanto llegan a las montañas cantábricas (Aralar-Aizkorri) se disuelven como se disuelve el deseo sexual de las mujeres vascas nada más cruzar la frontera con el País Vasco.
> 
> ...



Bueno, así es como se ha comportado la Dana del miércoles y jueves en tu zona, ya que las tormentas eran más bien estáticas y no viajaban a lo largo de grandes distancias.
Las que va a haber en toda la mitad norte mañana, empezando en el noroeste por la mañana y acabando en el noreste por la tarde, van a ser más dinámicas y con rumbo suroeste-noreste (al ser esa la dirección de los vientos dominantes mientras nos atraviese el ramal delantero de la vaguada polar).
Mañana sí van a llegar a tu zona desde Burgos y Álava avanzando hacia la costa vasca y el suroeste de Francia.


He cambiado una imagen en primera página del hilo porque no actualizaba, y he puesto esta otra que indica las temperaturas registradas en las últimas seis horas. Los colores más granates oscuros son temperaturas de 40-45º C, y los tonos más rosados son de -30º y -35 C, por cortesía de una página meteo de la República Checa que se basa en

Pongo una captura fija en grande para que la apreciéis mejor. Como es en horario UTC hay que sumarle dos horas en verano y una en invierno.



También he hecho un pequeño cambio en mi firma.


----------



## HATE (7 Jul 2014)

Al final el frente de ayer no dejo nada de lluvia salvo en zonas altas del sistema central, una pena.


----------



## Italiana (8 Jul 2014)

Es verdad que el clima no se esta suriscaldando, si no refrigerando? Y que vamos encuentro a una nueva era glacial?

Yo creo que los veranos de ano in anos son mas frios con menos iradiacion solar...


----------



## hordashispanicas (9 Jul 2014)

Me uno,espero que la cantidad de caleontologos sea inversamente proporcional a la rigurosidad de las publicaciones.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jul 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> Es verdad que el clima no se esta suriscaldando, si no refrigerando? Y que vamos encuentro a una nueva era glacial?
> 
> Yo creo que los veranos de ano in anos son mas frios con menos iradiacion solar...



Yo creo más bien que esas tendencias hay que observarlas a muy largo plazo. También ten en cuenta que a veces a un verano relativamente fresco le sigue otro tremendamente cálido. Eso mismo pasó en gran parte de Europa con el fresco verano de 2002 al que le siguió el verano más cálido de la historia desde que se toman datos fiables, el terrible verano del 2003.


----------



## HATE (12 Jul 2014)

Parece que la cosa se va a calentar un poco, con lo bien que se esta con minimas de 7 o 9ºC que estoy registrando yo estos ultimos dias.


----------



## nemo4 (12 Jul 2014)

Registrad estas temperaturas que luego dirán en octubre que ha hecho un verano caluroso.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jul 2014)

nemo4 dijo:


> Registrad estas temperaturas que luego dirán en octubre que ha hecho un verano caluroso.



La memoria meteorológica del ser humano es muy imprecisa. Aunque el 90% del verano sea más fresco que la media, si en el 10% restante hace un calor asfixiante es suficiente para que en el futuro sea recordado como un verano achicharrador.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Jul 2014)

Bueno, pues tras un inicio de julio bastante fresco, ya estamos ahora en plena canícula pasando calorazo, como es debido para estas fechas. No obstante, no está siendo una invasión de aire africano en toda regla puesto que no tenemos encima de la peninsula apenas calima polvorienta proveniente del enorme desierto norteafricano, como en otras olas de calor suele pasar.

La imagen del satélite de hoy a media tarde es muy típica del verano, con la dorsal de aire cálido abarcando la totalidad de la península e inmediaciones, con cielos despejados mayormente, si bien en las costas las brisas ganan la batalla e incluso son capaces de acumular nubes bajas en los relieves asturianos y lucenses (y en menor medida en las costas centrales portuguesas).

También se ven nubes de evolución vertical desperdigadas por las cadenas montañosas del centro y del noreste, y pese a ser una situación estable y desfavorable para ver tormentas eléctricas de entidad, estas si han conseguido crecer en la tarde de hoy en los dos fábricas de tormentas por antonomasia de nuestra península: el pirineo catalán y las serranias situadas justo en el límite entre Castellón y Teruel:



El mapa de rayos impactados a tierra de estos instantes así lo indica también:


----------



## HATE (15 Jul 2014)

Ahora mismo registro 30ºC, hace menos de una semana 22ºC a estas horas. Estamos terminando el martes, ya queda menos para el viernes que es cuando se va el puto calor de los cojones.


----------



## Italiana (15 Jul 2014)

Donde yo vivo es frio.. no parece julio.. no es el clima tipico de la canicula...

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 21:15 ----------

Los cambios debidos a la*variación orbital*de la*Tierra*sugieren que la próxima glaciación empezará de aquí a cincuenta mil años, pese al*calentamiento global*provocado por el*ser humano.[16]*Aun así, los cambios provocados por los*gases*de*efecto invernadero*deberán compensar la variación orbital si se continúan usando*combustibles fósiles.[17]


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Jul 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> Donde yo vivo es frio.. no parece julio.. no es el clima tipico de la canicula...





Aquí en la península ibérica también ha sido una primera mitad del mes de julio bastante fresca hasta hace cuatro días; de hecho así ha sido también en toda Europa occidental mientras que en la mitad oriental de nuestro continente ha sido un inicio de julio bastante cálido.


----------



## HATE (17 Jul 2014)

Menos mal que queda ya poco para poder respirar bien porque se esta haciendo larga la semana con estas temperaturas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jul 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Menos mal que queda ya poco para poder respirar bien porque se esta haciendo larga la semana con estas temperaturas.



Ya te digo, solo cinco días seguidos de calor fuerte han bastado para que pidamos a gritos una bajada de temperatura.






Quien pudiera estar ahora mismo la mar de fresquito en algún punto del litoral entre Oporto y Gijón, o en las Canarias occidentales con sus vientos alisios:


----------



## Herodotez (17 Jul 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ya te digo, solo cinco días seguidos de calor fuerte han bastado para que pidamos a gritos una bajada de temperatura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




37 grados en Vera de Bidasoa hoyja!

:


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Jul 2014)

12 de Julio de 2014, en una playa de Novosibirsk, Siberia, 37º...






La gente se lo pasa en grande...






Se les ve muy contentos...







Pero si el cielo se pone negro...

* ¡corred, insensatos!*

(no os perdáis detalle del vídeo completo porque es brutal):

[YOUTUBE]idjyusDUGSc[/YOUTUBE]

En el video se puede escuchar un "Si morimos, te quiero", brutal...
Amazing hail storm on a beach looks like the beginning of the Apocalypse
Freak hail storm hits Siberian beach in mid-summer - extraordinary pictures

Lo que la naturaleza es capaz de hacer me sigue impresionando.




Saludos.


----------



## nemo4 (18 Jul 2014)

Se acabaron los 3 días de calor.


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Jul 2014)

Están teniendo una semanita bastante generosa en chubascos lluviosos y tormentosos en el Pirineo y Prepirineo catalán, según estos datos de estaciones de Meteoclimatic que más lluvia han registrado en los pasados siete días.
El dato de Oiartzun no es nada excepcional, puesto que la costa y el prelitoral de la zona oriental guipuzcoana es la zona más lluviosa de la península en los meses veraniegos, (aunque algunas zonas del Pirineo catalán no se quedan muy lejos).
No obstante, los registros del noreste catalán referentes a los últimos siete días sí están por encima de la media para estas fechas.

Oiartzun (Gipuzkoa)	180,8 mm
Sant Vicenç de Torelló (Barcelona)	175,6 mm
Verges Ponent (Girona)	167,8 mm
Berga (Barcelona)	156,5 mm
Sant Gregori (Girona)	149,6 mm
Sant Feliu de Pallerols (Girona)	138,2 mm
Medinyà (Girona)	136,0 mm
Palamós - La Fosca (Girona)	133,6 mm
Queixans - La Cerdanya (Girona)	132,8 mm
Abaltzisketa (Gipuzkoa)	129,9 mm.


----------



## HATE (1 Ago 2014)

Bonita imagen para ser agosto:


----------



## alber (1 Ago 2014)

En la zona de Jaén ha amanecido el día cubierto de nubes bajas y una humedad inusual.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Ago 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Bonita imagen para ser agosto:



Y más divertida que va a ser la tarde y tarde-noche en muchos puntos del norte y noreste peninsular, con altas probabilidades de granizo muy grande, chaparrones torrenciales, rachas de viento fuerte e incluso posibilidades leves de tornados. Solo será así donde suene la flauta, claro; es decir, no en todo el noreste peninsular van a tener al unísono esos fenómenos.





> *A level 2 was issued for NE Spain mainly for large and very large hail, excessive precipitation, severe wind gusts and isolated tornado event.*
> 
> ...North-eastern Spain...
> 
> ...




:baba::baba::baba::baba:

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 14:49 ----------




alber dijo:


> En la zona de Jaén ha amanecido el día cubierto de nubes bajas y una humedad inusual.



En el tramo bajo del valle del Guadalquivir (desde Sevilla hasta el Golfo de Cádiz) sí se dan de vez en cuando esas nubes bajas en los meses veraniegos en horas matinales de forma puntual, pero es raro que abarquen al mismo tiempo casi todo el valle del Guadalquivir río arriba hasta Jaén, casi todo el sur portugués, toda Extremadura, e incluso las zonas más occidentales de Toledo y de Ciudad Real, como ha pasado esta mañana, (y que todavía persisten en algunos puntos).

Deben estar bastante frías para estas fechas las aguas atlánticas del Golfo de Cádiz y de las zonas marítimas situadas frente a las costas del sur de Portugal y del norte de Marruecos como para que esas bandas de nubes sean tan extensas y compactas, las cuales consiguen penetrar en el suroeste peninsular y norte de Marruecos debido a las brisas, imagino.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Ago 2014)

En mi pueblo está cayendo llovizna.


----------



## Chache (1 Ago 2014)

Por el centro de Euskadi tormentilla breve con cuatro gotas. Esperando que venga una tormenta en condiciones de una vez.


----------



## Herodotez (1 Ago 2014)

Nota dijo:


> En mi pueblo está cayendo llovizna.



Ye orbayu, babayu


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Ago 2014)

Impresionante frente tormentoso el que se ha formado en la tarde de hoy, que abarca desde zonas de la Rioja y de Aragón hasta las inmediaciones del punto donde confluyen los límites de Francia, Bélgica y Luxemburgo.
Han impactado en la superficie europea nada más y nada menos que más de 15.000 rayos en las últimas dos horas, y la mayoría de ellos habrán tenido lugar en dicho inmenso frente tormentoso.

El sistema seguirá avanzando lentamente hacia el este en las próximas horas:


----------



## HATE (15 Ago 2014)

Uno se hace la idea de que el clima de la meseta en verano es muy aburrido, pero tanto ::

Por los menos ha parado el aire que hacia por las noche hace unos dias y que no permitia bajar la temperatura minima. Hoy 10ºC y cuando soplaba el viento 19ºC.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Ago 2014)

Cuándo va a llover en Murcia????


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Ago 2014)

Donde vivo hace un verano raro, una semana fresco y otra calor tórrido. A 20 km. del mar, Provincia, Barsalona.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Ago 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Uno se hace la idea de que el clima de la meseta en verano es muy aburrido, pero tanto ::



Si lo dices por la falta de lluvias y tormentas, así es. Como bien muestra uno de mis mapas climáticos del inicio, si la Iberia seca (al sur de la Cordillera Cantábrica y de Pirineos) la dividimos de oeste a este en tres partes, las dos partes más occidentales son prácticmente igual de secas en julio y en agosto, lo que se traduce en aburrimiento, mientras que en el tercio oriental agosto (sobretodo en la segunda quincena) es algo más lluvioso y movido que julio.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2014 at 15:31 ----------




Nómada65 dijo:


> Donde vivo hace un verano raro, una semana fresco y otra calor tórrido. A 20 km. del mar, Provincia, Barsalona.



Los foreros catalanes de Meteored dicen que algunos días está soplando la tramuntana y el mestral con cierta intensidad, como si fuese invierno. ::


----------



## HATE (18 Ago 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Uno se hace la idea de que el clima de la meseta en verano es muy aburrido, pero tanto ::
> 
> Por los menos ha parado el aire que hacia por las noche hace unos dias y que no permitia bajar la temperatura minima. Hoy 10ºC y cuando soplaba el viento 19ºC.



Me autocito

36.7 mm han caido ni mas ni menos, menuda tarde de tormenta y agua, ha sido impresionante, un lujazo.


----------



## HATE (26 Ago 2014)

41.9ºC en el aeropuerto de valencia a las 18:00 segun la aemet


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2014)

Me imagino que overdrive ya lo conocerá pero dejo este enlace para quien le guste trastear

https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2014)

*12 de Septiembre de 2014...trasteando*


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Me imagino que overdrive ya lo conocerá pero dejo este enlace para quien le guste trastear
> 
> https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/



Lo que hubiera dado por haber podido disponer de estas cosillas hace veinte años, cuando en mi tierna infancia empezaba a descubrir este fascinante mundo de la climatología y meteorología... 8:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Sep 2014)

En Cantabria llevamos una semana y pico de mucho calor y por lo visto la semana que viene más de lo mismo.


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Sep 2014)

Quiero gotas frias, los pozos están secos.....


----------



## Dodoritos (13 Sep 2014)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Quiero gotas frias, los pozos están secos.....



No eres el único, estoy hasta el forro de los cojones de los sudores, de las moscas y mosquitos, del bochorno y de los recibos de más de 300€ por culpa del aire acondicionado.

Quiero frío, lluvia y nieve, quiero temperaturas bajo cero, quiero dormir con el nórdico y entrar en calor dándole mandanga a la parienta, quiero que lleguen mis vacaciones e irme a esquiar a Innsbruck mientras los que han ido a pillar cáncer de piel en verano trabajan por mi, quiero las frutas de invierno, sobretodo las primeras naranjas con su acidez, quiero polvorones, turrones y «marron glaces», quiero que venga la castañera, helloween, los Maiden y Acedece, quiero que caiga granizo del tamaño de los cojones del toro de Osborne, quiero... 

Que venga el invierno ya, joder!


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2014)

Black Thursday dijo:


> No eres el único, estoy hasta el forro de los cojones de los sudores, de las moscas y mosquitos, del bochorno y de los recibos de más de 300€ por culpa del aire acondicionado.
> 
> Quiero frío, lluvia y nieve, quiero temperaturas bajo cero, quiero dormir con el nórdico y entrar en calor dándole mandanga a la parienta, quiero que lleguen mis vacaciones e irme a esquiar a Innsbruck mientras los que han ido a pillar cáncer de piel en verano trabajan por mi, quiero las frutas de invierno, sobretodo las primeras naranjas con su acidez, quiero polvorones, turrones y «marron glaces», quiero que venga la castañera, helloween, los Maiden y Acedece, *quiero que caiga granizo del tamaño de los cojones del toro de Osborne,* quiero...
> 
> Que venga el invierno ya, joder!



Muy interesantes tus gustos meteorológicos, pero debo recordarte que el granizo de gran tamaño casi siempre ocurre con tormentas eléctricas severas, como las supercélulas, o en menor medida los sistemas convectivos de mesoescala. Este tipo de tormentas son mucho más probables en la mitad más cálida del año (de abirl a octubre) y muy raras o inexistentes durante el resto del año.
Vamos, que el granizo de gran tamaño en nuestras latitudes europeas no es algo que se deba asociar necesariamente con el invierno. 

La granizada más bestia de la que tengo recuerdos sucedió a primeros de agosto del año 1990... no se me olvida como fue aquello... una gran nube oscurísima con tonalidades verdosas... granizos grandotes como pelotas de golf acompañados de rachas violentas de viento... 24 horas después del catastrófico fenómeno (hubo daños abundantes), todavía quedaban montones de granizo por todas partes sin derretirse... :8:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (13 Sep 2014)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Quiero gotas frias, los pozos están secos.....



Pero que sean como las de antes. Una de las cosas favoritas de mi infancia era cuando llovía ir a ver el barranco de mi pueblo a tope de agua.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2014)

Verano calcado al del last summer...al menos aquí...Julio/Agosto de mariconeo y luego Septiembre/Octubre/mediados de Noviembre en tanga por la calle...


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Sep 2014)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Pero que sean como las de antes. Una de las cosas favoritas de mi infancia era cuando llovía ir a ver el barranco de mi pueblo a tope de agua.



Me pongo nostálgico, la del 2000 fue espectacular


----------



## Herodotez (13 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Verano calcado al del last summer...al menos aquí...Julio/Agosto de mariconeo y luego Septiembre/Octubre/mediados de Noviembre en tanga por la calle...



Podríamos hablar de desplazamiento estacional, pues?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2014)

Herodotez dijo:


> Podríamos hablar de desplazamiento estacional, pues?



El verano del 2003...ese si que fue brutal...me acuerdo que estaba de alquiler por Mataró, en un piso interior, y cada noche me piraba con mis compis de piso a la playa a pasar la noche comiendo pistachos de la humedad que hacia...a las 2 a.m. la playa petada...:8:...en cambio el verano anterior se lo paso lloviendo literalmente casi cada dia, y manga larga...::


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2014)

Herodotez dijo:


> Podríamos hablar de desplazamiento estacional, pues?



¡Jamás! No puede haber un desplazamiento estacional que suponga que el otoño pase a ser la estación cálida del año, entre otras cosas porque los días son más cortos ahora que en junio y julio, por lo que hay menos energía calorífica disponible para calentar el terreno y las capas bajas de la atmósfera. ehhh


Cambiando de tema, por aquí estos últimos días están siendo espectaculares para mi gusto, con temperaturas máximas de 22-24 grados (agradables y cómodas, nada agobiantes), noches con unos 12-14 grados de mínima (suficientes para dormir con la ventana abierta), y lo más destacable, casi nada de viento. Atardeceres espectaculares con cielos rojos impactantes...

Septiembre suele ser la época menos ventosa del año por aquí por el centro peninsular.
La segunda mitad del otoño, el invierno entero y la primera mitad de la primavera son meses ventosos de por sí, ya que la circulación zonal baja de latitud y nos trae numerosas perturbaciones de origen atlántico.

En la segunda mitad de la primavera y hasta principios de septiembre, como los días son muy largos, el intenso caldeamiento diurno que el terreno recibe (en días poco nubosos o soleados) hace que surjan brisas térmicas.

Ahora ya que estamos al inicio del otoño, con los días mucho más cortos, ese calentamiento diurno es más breve y más flojo, y por tanto, esas brisas no se dan.

Imagino que los que vivís en el litoral, o cerca de él, todavía sentiréis las brisas costeras.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (13 Sep 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Imagino que los que vivís en el litoral, o cerca de él, todavía sentiréis las brisas costeras.



Brisas? Esto es un infierno de bochorno. Y de cobardes.::


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2014)

Por cierto, y siguiendo con lo que decía esta tarde del granizo, las tormentas violentas que conllevan granizo abundante de gran tamaño son un fenómeno típico de las latitudes templadas de ambos hemisferios durante la época cálida del año. El fenómeno del granizo a veces puede darse en la parte superior de la nube tormentosa por allí, pero antes de llegar al suelo se derrite y pasa a ser lluvia.

Por tanto, el granizo de gran tamaño es muy raro en las latitudes tropicales y ecuatoriales, donde las tormentas eléctricas, aunque puedan ser numerosas en muchos de esos sitios, no son tan virulentas como en las zonas templadas del planeta.

En las latitudes polares y subpolares también son poco frecuentes, básicamente porque casi nunca se dan tormentas eléctricas, al no darse los ingredientes adecuados de calor abundante en la superficie, frío en las capas altas atmosféricas y humedad ambiental elevada, entre otros factores más complejos.
A nivel europeo las tormentas eléctricas son raras en la mitad norte de Escandinavia, por ejemplo, por lo que el granizo de gran tamaño típico de tormentas violentas será igualmente raro.


Otro fenómeno distinto es el granicillo pequeño que a veces cae en los meses fríos del año, así como la nieve granulada (en modo bolitas de poliespan).


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Sep 2014)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Brisas? Esto es un infierno de bochorno. Y de cobardes.::



Los que vivís en las costas tenéis que tener en cuenta que el agua del mar se calienta y se enfría por inercia, con cierto retardo respecto a la temperatura ambiental. Es decir, si las mayores temperaturas medias ambientales en todas las latitudes templadas del hemisferio norte se suelen dar del 15 de julio al 15 de agosto, (lo que tradicionalmente en nuestra península se ha llamado siempre el periodo de canícula), el agua del mar se calienta despacito y alcanza su máximo térmico a finales de agosto o principios de septiembre.

Por tanto, el agua del mar y su temperatura influye para que las brisas que desde el mismo soplan hacia la costa sean a la vez ligeramente más calientes y húmedas a finales de verano y principios de otoño que en el resto del verano.

Esto en teoría vale para todas las costas peninsulares y del resto del hemisferio norte, pero centrándonos en nuestra península el fenómeno es mucho más notable en las costas catalanas, levantinas y baleares, y menos notable en el resto, porque el litoral mediterráneo andaluz recibe aguas frescas atlánticas a través de Gibraltar, y en el resto del litoral atlántico y cantábrico las aguas no alcanzan los valores levantinos. Si acaso, dentro del Cantábrico, las aguas de la costa vasca se suelen caldear un poquito más que las de Lugo y Asturias (por estar más lejos del Océano Atlántico).

Todo esto ayuda a que con esas aguas tan calentitas y con la inestabilidad típica otoñal, se formen las potentes gotas frías típicas de inicios y mediados de otoño en los litorales balear, catalán y levantino.

En invierno es lo mismo; el periodo más frío suele ser del 15 de enero al 15 de febrero, luego el agua marina alcanza su menor temperatura con retardo en marzo.
Incluso a principios de verano puede estar relativamente frío el mar. Recuerdo que el año pasado estuve a mediados de junio por la zona de Blanes, y la temperatura ambiental era cálida, pero la brisa que soplaba proveniente del mar era para mi gusto fría, (el agua también fría). Otras veces que he estado a finales de agosto y septiembre en Barcelona o Girona ya es distinto, el efecto de la brisa marina suele ser sofocante, modo sauna, aunque también esto de las sensaciones térmicas son muy personales, (lo que para unos es asfixiante, para otros puede ser agradable).  

Así está hoy la temperatura del agua salada:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Sep 2014)

¿Como son las previsiones para este otoño/invierno que comienza la semana que viene?


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Sep 2014)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Como son las previsiones para este otoño/invierno que comienza la semana que viene?



Según Aemet, temperaturas ligeramente más cálidas que la media en Baleares, y acordes a la media en el resto.

En cuanto a precipitaciones, será un otoño promedio en toda la península y archipiélagos.

No obstante, las formas probabilísticas de calcular estos datos pueden dar a errores... Es muy temprano para saber como puede ser a grandes rasgos el mes de noviembre.
Predicción estacional - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Sep 2014)

Paso a dejaros este magnífico tema que han abierto en el foro de Meteored.
Digno de ver para los asiduos del hilo, especialmente para aquellos amantes de las tormentas eléctricas, y también para los que vivís por Teruel, Castellón, Tarragona:

Sierra de Gúdar: Paraíso de las Tormentas.


----------



## hordashispanicas (16 Sep 2014)

Los enfectos de un enfriamiento progresivo son mas que evidentes,estamos todavia en verano y hace FRIOOOOO de calentaMIENTO NADA DE NADA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csngSQ7p2bM

FRIO EXTREMO EN PLENO MES DE AGOSTO ROLL CLOUD una nube gigante de mas de 300km enfria a los caleontologos y desinformadores sobre el calentaMIENTO,una gran estafa maquinada desde los medios de desinformacion banqueros como los Rothschild y su red de empresas y testaferros junto con electricas y algun que otro subvencionado que vive del cuento ecologetas a sueldo de la banca PRIVADA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy1E-dxZvGY


Hace solo unos dias

*Una gran tormenta de granizo destroza la cosecha de uva de Sinarcas y 70 coches*

Las calles del municipio se convirtieron en ríos de agua tras llover más de 50 litros en 20 minutos - La tormenta descarga más de 1.500 rayos y daña el 70% de viñas de la zona

Un trepidante y sordo zumbido, como el de miles de panales de abejas retumbando a la vez, anunció la violenta y feroz tormenta de granizo que a media tarde de ayer y en tan solo veinte minutos arrasó la localidad de Sinarcas y dejó daños pendientes de cuantificar en la cosecha de uva de tempranillo y bobal a solo unos días de iniciarse los trabajos de vendimia en esta zona de la comarca de Utiel-Requena.

Las nubes empezaron a teñirse de un blanco lechoso antes de que las enormes bolas del tamaño de huevos de gallina comenzaran a arreciar con fuerza, como misiles, por las calles de la población que quedó a oscuras y sin luz durante casi una hora.

Las piedras de granizo destrozaron la mayor parte de los vehículos que se encontraban aparcados en la calle, causando numerosas abolladuras en la chapa, y rompiendo violentamente las lunas delanteras y traseras de los coches, cuyos cristales saltaron por los aires por efecto de la feroz velocidad de caída de los pedruscos de hielo. El alcalde de la localidad, Fidel Clemente, estima que los daños alcanzan al menos a unos 70 coches que además quedaron anegados por el agua que entró en su interior.

Por las calles de Sinarcas el agua bajaba como ríos ante la desconcertada mirada de sus habitantes, que permanecieron recluidos en sus viviendas. El granizo y el agua que llegó a alcanzar los 50 litros por metro cuadrado, según el medidor de la terraza de Martínez Salón, arrancó también de cuajo las piñatas verdes de los pinos, zarandeó árboles y arrancó ramas. Los bomberos tuvieron que intervenir para desatascar varias rejillas que habían quedado cubiertas por las ramas y hojarasca que arrastraba el agua.
*
«En 67 años de vida jamás he visto una tormenta como esta», declaró el alcalde, que indicó que en su vida había visto, «apedrear tanto y con tanta fuerza».*

Una gran tormenta de granizo destroza la cosecha de uva de Sinarcas y 70 coches - Levante-EMV

Hemos llegado al absurdo de dar como noticia que haga calor en pleno agosto cuando recuerdo hace solo unos años que no se podia ni dormir por las noches,es una cuestion de rigor informativo,los massMIERDA FALSIMEDIOS oficiales han vuelto a perder completamente la credibilidad y los mal llamados profesinales una panda de oportunistas sin dignidad ni decencia profesional alimentando al mentira del calentaMIENTO,ahora dicen que ya viene los tipicas tormentas Otoñales:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Sep 2014)

hordashispanicas dijo:


> Los enfectos de un enfriamiento progresivo son mas que evidentes,estamos todavia en verano y hace FRIOOOOO de calentaMIENTO NADA DE NADA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csngSQ7p2bM



Que el creador del video haya puesto en una esquina "mafia PPSOE" no significa que tenga toda la razón. Anda que, como si nunca hibiésemos visto chubascos tormentosos severos con granizo de gran tamaño en una tormenta vespertina veraniega... ienso:
Ya decía hace dos días que yo a primeros de agosto de 1990 vi una granizada como esa de grande. ienso:

Muy comodones es lo que somos ahora, y muy exagerados cuando asistimos a fenómenos extremos que, aunque no hayamos visto anteriormente, seguro que nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos han visto cosas iguales o peores, ya que esos fenómenos extremos tienen un periodo de retorno. Quizás en los próximos doscientos años en esa población del interior valenciano llamada Sinarcas ven una o varias tormentas igual o peor que la del video.

Por cierto, tras bastantes días de ambiente muy agradable y viento en calma, esta madrugada ha sido muy ventosa por aquí y el ruido de los árboles siendo zarandeados me ha despertado varias veces. Las rachas han sido de 50 km/h de viento proveniente del sur. Se acerca inestabilidad acusada por Portugal, por lo que ya podemos ir diciendo "adios verano, adios".


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Sep 2014)

Pocas veces se ven en Estofex (un organismo paneuropeo de aficcionados a las tormentas y otros fenómenos severos) avisos por tormentas intensas en los tercios oriental y occidental de la península, quedando el centro al margen.

La borrasca de aire frío en altura está en el oeste peninsular, generando inestabilidad por allí desde hace unos días, mientras que en el tercio oriental no hay demasiada inestabilidad en altura, pero lo que sí hay son condiciones idóneas en la superficie, como calor, humedad ambiental, convergencias de vientos, cizalladura, etc.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (17 Sep 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Pocas veces se ven en Estofex (un organismo paneuropeo de aficcionados a las tormentas y otros fenómenos severos) avisos por tormentas intensas en los tercios oriental y occidental de la península, quedando el centro al margen.
> 
> La borrasca de aire frío en altura está en el oeste peninsular, generando inestabilidad por allí desde hace unos días, mientras que en el tercio oriental no hay demasiada inestabilidad en altura, pero lo que sí hay son condiciones idóneas en la superficie, como calor, humedad ambiental, convergencias de vientos, cizalladura, etc.



Esas tormentas quiero yo verlas, que ayer me las prometía felices y sólo llegué a ver como la maldita nos esquivaba rumbo noreste...


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Sep 2014)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Esas tormentas quiero yo verlas, que ayer me las prometía felices y sólo llegué a ver como la maldita nos esquivaba rumbo noreste...



Ya, muchas veces son una lotería, aunque bueno, ahí en la zona cero debes ser optimista, ya que el otoño meteorológico acaba de empezar y los episodios de gotas frías torrenciales típicos de la primera mitad del otoño deben estar al caer.

Os dejo este trabajo interesante que se han currado en Aemet:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...supercelulas/Caracteristicas_supercelulas.pdf


----------



## hordashispanicas (18 Sep 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiSOvHKJ1mI
*TORNADOS APOCALIPTICOS EN HUELVA EN VERANO*

En Valdelamusa, Huelva, el fuerte viento de esta tarde* se ha llevado por delante tejados de viviendas, árboles y postes de la luz. Varios vehículos han sido desplazados e incluso ha provocado el vuelco de un camión, cuyos dos ocupantes han resultado ilesos.* Los vecinos hablan del paso de un tornado por esta pedanía, dependiente de Cortegana.

*Las llamadas al 112 se han producido pasadas las dos y media de la tarde. La carretera HU-7102 ha permanecido cortada por la caída del tendido eléctrico*. Hasta el lugar se han trasladado efectivos de la Guardia Civil, Bomberos, protección Civil, y mantenimiento de carreteras que han hecho un primer balance de los daños materiales. Algunas personas mayores han tenido que ser atendidas por ansiedad.

Hasta las siete de la tarde en la provincia de Huelva está activo el nivel naranja por lluvias y toementas.

Y el viento también ha hecho de las suyas en Bollullos Par del Condado. Las rachas han tirado al suelo la portada de la Feria en la que, por cierto, estuvimos ayer. En Sevilla también ha caído un árbol en la calle Palos de la Frontera sin causar heridos.


Diversas fuentes citaban testimonios de un tornado como origen de los daños. Al día siguiente, técnicos de AEMET realizan una visita a la zona, en la que se constata la existencia de una trayectoria larga y estrecha donde se concentraban los daños y, dado que la situación meteorológica era compatible con la ocurrencia de tornados, se confirma que con toda probabilidad* un tornado atravesó la ciudad de Huelva alrededor de las 3 de la madrugada.*

Las imágenes del tornado en Valdelamusa
Tornado en Valdelamusa, Huelva, 16 septiembre 2014















Todavia estamos en verano pero ya hay que ponerse la chaketita

el timo del calentamiento se hace insostenible hasta para los mas borregos magufos de las teorias oficiales,tranquilos ahora lo llaman cambio climatico:XX:

*
Aviso amarillo por tormentas en Huelva, Cádiz, Sevilla, Granada y Jaén. Posibilidad de chubascos en la Provincia Malagueña. El Huracán Edouard ya es categoría 2.*

Centro Meteorológico se registran 18 grados.

Se me olvidaba una cosa, son las seis de la mañana y los cielos están nubosos. Posible candilazo.

Os paso la entrevista que me hizo mi amigo Jose Manuel Blanco en Radio Miramar , en el programa El Canto del Gallo. Un abrazo Jose.

ENTREVISTA







La Aemet ha activado el aviso amarillo por lluvias y tormentas en las provincias andaluzas que podéis ver en este mapa. 

Nuestra amiga la borrasca se centra ahora mismo frente a la nariz de Portugal, su presión es de 995 hpa. Fuente Aemet, Hirlam

Durante la pasada madrugada y ahora ya se registran algunas gotas en la zona mas occidental andaluza. Lo que es un espectáculo son los rayos que se están dando frente a Portugal. Fuente Aemet



En la imagen de vapor de agua del satélite Eumetsat, se distinguen perfectamente esas tormentas.







Con un poco de suerte hay posibilidad de que en nuestra provincia e incluso en la Capital Malagueña se registren algunos chubascos por la tarde. Por el interior pueden tener origen tormentoso. Las nubes altas desde primeras horas de hoy serán las protagonistas. 

Sobre el Huracán Eduardo comentaros que ya es categoría 2. Os paso una impresionante imagen.





Eduardo una vez que llegue a aguas mas frías se convertirá en tormenta post tropical. Lo que no esta muy claro aun es que dirección tomara y si se interaccionara con nuestra borrasca. Todo esto lo iremos viendo poco a poco. 



Os hago un pequeño resumen de ayer lunes.

Ayer lunes las estelas de los aviones fueron las protagonistas a primeras horas de la mañana. Señan de que tenemos aire frío en altura e inestable. Y no que nos fumigan con los famosos chemitrails. La semana que viene os pondré un articulo científico que habla de este tema.

Yo antes de entrar al curro fotografié estas.



Mas tarde el cielo se lleno de estelas. Mi amigo Jose Luis Gil me mandaba esta desde Marbella.



Beatriz Maria me mandaba la misma imagen pero tomada desde Málaga.



La maxima de Málaga se dio en Teatinos con 33 grados. De nuevo en el Puerto tuvimos lucha, el gráfico es alto elocuente, sobre todo por el bajón que se dio a partir de las siete de la tarde. A las nueve de la noche el Puerto registraba 21 grados.





Poco mas que contar amigos, mañana miércoles de nuevo actualizare el blog . Os dejo que tiro para la playa, el amanecer puede ser precioso. Cuando salga del curro a comer y si me da tiempo os subiré algunas fotos a facebook. Sera mañana cuando las pongo en el blog.

Aviso amarillo por tormentas en Huelva, Cádiz, Sevilla, Granada y Jaén. Posibilidad de chubascos en la Provincia Malagueña. El Huracán Edouard ya es categoría 2. | Tormenta y Rayos Jose Luis Escudero - Blog diariosur.es


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (18 Sep 2014)

La cosa está malita por allá abajo...

Meteorología certifica la sequía más grave de la historia de Alicante



> ¿Inicio lluvioso del otoño? La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología prevé que la provincia comience la estación más «húmeda» del año con las esperadas precipitaciones que aliviarían la que es ya mayor sequía de la historia climática de Alicante, según anunció ayer Ana Casals, investigadora de la agencia, quien subrayó que en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente no se recordaba un año tan seco desde que comenzaron a centralizarse los datos en Madrid hace 76 años. La previsión anuncia un 70% de riesgo de lluvias entre el domingo y el martes aunque, de momento, no se espera que sean de gran intensidad porque vendrán acompañadas de viento de poniente.
> 
> Sólo un cambio de viento a levante aumentaría la cantidad de precipitación por encima de los 15 litros por metro cuadrado, cuando los expertos consideran una buena lluvia.
> 
> ...


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Sep 2014)

hordashispanicas dijo:


> TORNADOS APOCALIPTICOS EN HUELVA EN VERANO[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]



Bueno, los tornados son fenómenos raros, y más en Huelva, una provincia que, como casi todo el suroeste peninsular, es un lugar con relativamente poca actividad tormentosa veraniega.

No obstante, debemos tener en cuenta el rico refranero haciendo referencia a la climatología ibérica: "septiembre, o se secan las fuentes o se llevan los puentes". 

Otra curiosidad más sobre los tornados y el suroeste peninsular es que, siendo los tornados eventos raros en nuestra geografía ibérica, en los grandes valles y llanuras del suroeste peninsular, (curso medio y bajo de los ríos Guadiana y Guadalquivir, es decir, las provincias de Huelva y de Sevilla, y las respectivas portuguesas de Faro y Beja), este fenómeno es ligeramente más frecuente en otoño e invierno que en verano.
Las costas de Cádiz, Gibraltar y Málaga también ven tornados y/o tubas marinas muy de vez en cuando en los meses fríos del año.
En la ciudad de Málaga hubo uno en febrero de 2010.

En el resto peninsular, las (escasas) supercélulas tornádicas suelen suceder a finales de primavera, durante todo el verano y al principio del otoño, y casi nunca en los meses fríos.
En Meteored lo tienen hablado y documentado de sobra.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Sep 2014)

Seguiremos por un par de días más con la borrasca colocada frente a las costas del norte de Portugal, mandando a toda la península vientos del suroeste, como viene pasando desde hace ya varios días:



Esos vientos en el tercio occidental peninsular traen largo recorrido oceánico, por lo que entran a través del Golfo de Cádiz, y en su trayecto hacia el norte, al llegar las nubes a las murallas montañosas de Gredos, dejarán allí parte de mla humedad que traen:



A partir del domingo la inestabilidad se focalizaría más en el este peninsular, con lo que, con un poco de suerte, se podrá aliviar la sequía que arrastran desde hace meses en el litoral y prelitoral sureste peninsular (del Almería a Valencia).


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Sep 2014)

Los foreros que residen en la zona cero de la zona cero van a salir en barca, siempre que se cumplan los acumulados de lluvia previstos desde ya mismo hasta la mañana del martes. :rolleye:


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Sep 2014)

La situación que tendremos en las próximas 48 horas supone que Aemet empieza a sacar avisos especiales, para que la población sea consciente de los riesgos, sobre todo para aquellos que residan cerca de las ramblas del litoral levantino y del sur de cataluña.







Por cierto, estas situaciones de inestabilidad acusada en estas fechas son típicas solamente del Mediterráneo occidental, y dentro de dicho área, especialmente lo son de las costas levantinas peninsulares y de las del sur de Francia.

En el este del Mediterráneo aún siguen padeciendo el estiaje veraniego; de hecho no hay ni una nube en las costas griegas, sur de Turquía, etc. Por allí la estación de lluvias empieza bastante más tarde, a partir de noviembre o así.

Así está el satélite ahora.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (21 Sep 2014)

Por ahora tranquilo y nublado. Aunque a mediodía se veían cumulonimbos por el interior... 

Enviado desde la cheka de Fomento con el aifon de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Sep 2014)

Cantabria se está quemando.

Seis incendios forestales siguen activos en Cantabria . eldiariomontanes.es


Esto está mu chungo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Sep 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los foreros que residen en la zona cero de la zona cero van a salir en barca, siempre que se cumplan los acumulados de lluvia previstos desde ya mismo hasta la mañana del martes. :rolleye:



Huid antes de que sea tarde, insensatos, yo como buen yalodeciista ya lo veia de venir


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (22 Sep 2014)

Por aquí acaba de caer la mundial en un momento, agua a cubos mezclada con granizo y mucho aparato eléctrico. Hoy tiene una pinta estupenda...


----------



## HATE (22 Sep 2014)

12.4 mm cayeron anoche mas otros 6 mm es lo que ha dado de momento el episodio de lluvias, poco si lo comparamos con otras zonas del centro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Sep 2014)

En Cantabria sigue sin llover una mierda.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Sep 2014)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Por aquí acaba de caer la mundial en un momento, agua a cubos mezclada con granizo y mucho aparato eléctrico. Hoy tiene una pinta estupenda...



Buenas cantidades habéis pillado en la zona cero y en sus inmediaciones, sí:







Os dejo esta imagen cortesía del forero Miliokos de Meteored, de esta misma tarde, donde se ve la perturbación con su centro en el norte de Portugal, y la nubosidad girando alrededor de la misma:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Oct 2014)

¡Estoy harto de escuchar por todas partes que aún estamos en verano, y es que los medios de desinformación contribuyen a ello!

Me pregunto si es que el personal no es consciente de que las temperaturas ya son sensiblemente más bajas (aunque en estos días aún se pueda uno vestir en manga corta), que los días son bastante más cortos, (con lo que hay menos energía calorífica para calentar la atmósfera y la superficie), la ocurrencia de tormentas eléctricas ya van a menos, la radiación ultravioleta es menor, el sol está más bajo en el cielo y por tanto la luminosidad ambiental es distinta.
Además, en las zonas más frías de la península en nada empiezan a caerse las hojas de los árboles. Ya hay setas disponibles en los bosques, pronto los castaños y nogales darán sus frutos otoñales, pronto empezarán los bancos de niebla persistentes en los grandes valles del interior, etc.

¡Ya no es verano, narices! :


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Oct 2014)

Otro juguete, daros una vuelta por Japón :Baile:

earth :: an animated map of global wind, weather, and ocean conditions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Oct 2014)

Los praos de Cantabria vuelven a coger color verde. Estos últimos días ha llovido y para el domingo y el lunes se esperan más lluvias.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Oct 2014)

Si no me equivoco, estos son los primeros frentes atlánticos del otoño, afectando a las áreas habituales, ojalá octubre y noviembre sean húmedos que falta hace


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Oct 2014)

para cuando el frio? estoy harto de la manga corta


----------



## HATE (10 Oct 2014)

54 mm han caido en el valle de la fuenfria a 1220 msnm y por Madrid tambien ha caido una buena cantidad de agua.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Oct 2014)

Mirad la que se ha armado en Génova (Italia), en la jornada de hoy.

Está dando bastante de si la época más lluviosa del año en todo el arco mediterráneo occidental (costas mediterráneas españolas, francesas y parte de las italianas), con las típicas gotas frías de lluvias torrenciales:

[youtube]gXw6-yIDHC8[/youtube]


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Oct 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Mirad la que se ha armado en Génova (Italia), en la jornada de hoy.
> 
> Está dando bastante de si la época más lluviosa del año en todo el arco mediterráneo occidental (costas mediterráneas españolas, francesas y parte de las italianas), con las típicas gotas frías de lluvias torrenciales:
> 
> [youtube]gXw6-yIDHC8[/youtube]



El tipo que saca la moto un minuto más y no la cuenta, el muro aguantó como un campeón y la mejor esa toda histérica...casi tiene un orgasmo!!


----------



## HATE (12 Oct 2014)

Primera nevada en sierra nevada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Oct 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Primera nevada en sierra nevada.



Y seguro que con el pedazo de frente que está empezando a entrar por el oeste peninsular y que irá avanzando despacio hacia el levante peninsular, nevará de nuevo allí y en todas las montañas situadas por encima de 2000 o 2500 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar.

Ya viene, ya viene:


----------



## HATE (14 Oct 2014)

Pues al final nevo mas en sierra nevada. En el sistema central tambien ha nevado.


----------



## Herodotez (14 Oct 2014)

HATE dijo:


> En el sistema central tambien ha nevado.



¿Dónde ha caído?


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Oct 2014)

Herodotez dijo:


> ¿Dónde ha caído?



En todas las cumbres situadas por encima de 2100 metros de altitud, aproximadamente.


----------



## HATE (14 Oct 2014)

Iba a poner alguna imagen de alguna webcam del sistema central pero no ha llegado a despejar el dia del todo.


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2014)

Asi estaba ayer el circo de peñalara con las cabezas de hierro al fondo:


----------



## Herodotez (15 Oct 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Asi estaba ayer el circo de peñalara con las cabezas de hierro al fondo:



Pues no cayó poca por lo que veo... ¿La foto es tuya?


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2014)

Herodotez dijo:


> Pues no cayó poca por lo que veo... ¿La foto es tuya?



No, es del facebook de venta marcelino.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Oct 2014)

La subida de temperaturas de estos dos últimos día habrá provocado que casi toda esa nieve se derrita.

Por cierto, hoy ha llovido mogollón en toda Pontevedra:


----------



## HATE (17 Oct 2014)

Anda que menudas temperaturas que vamos a registrar.

Vamos a pasar de dos dias que parecian de noviembre a dias mas propios de septiembre.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Oct 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Anda que menudas temperaturas que vamos a registrar.
> 
> Vamos a pasar de dos dias que parecian de noviembre a dias mas propios de septiembre.



Genial para quien recolecte setas. Tras toda esta lluvia, con tres o cuatro días soleados y con temperaturas agradables sin heladas nocturnas, saldrán a montones.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Oct 2014)

Arrejunto aquí la conversación:



Bocanegra dijo:


> Tambien dicen que Vigo tiene casi las mismas horas de sol que Almería, en Vigo llueve mucho pero rápido ) es lo bueno del clima subtropical ::





overdrive1979 dijo:


> Para nada, hamijo. Vigo tiene 2212 horas de sol anuales de media, frente a 2993 de Almería.
> Además, las definiciones de clima subtropical son muy imprecisas.
> En ningún lugar de Europa hay clima subtropical, salvo en Canarias y en Madeira.
> Recuerda que ya en el hilo de la meteo tratamos este tema una vez. 8:
> ...





Bocanegra dijo:


> Ya, pero los datos de horas de sol se disparan en Vigo ciudad, los datos de la wikipedia son del aeropuerto que está fuera de Vigo en lo alto de un cerro y con niebla la mitad de los días.
> 
> El frente de hoy venía de Madeira, no?
> 
> ...







Vigo tiene la temperatura de Huelva y tantas horas de sol como Tenerife
El INE sitúa a la ciudad olívica como una de las que posee un clima más agradable de España
Es el municipio con más agua caída en el año, pero aquí llueve pocos días y con mucha intensidad

El mismo instituto meteorológico que confirma a Vigo como la ciudad de España donde cae más agua al año, también admite que este municipio tiene tantas horas de sol como Tenerife o posee una temperatura media similar a la de Huelva. Las cifras globales que el Instituto Nacional de Estadística le atribuye a Vigo confirman a este municipio como uno de los que posee un clima más agradable, sin temperaturas extremas y con no demasiados días de lluvia al año, si bien las precipitaciones son aquí muy intensas.
La noticia compensa la fría estadística de la pluviometría, donde los vigueses salen malparados y donde los empresarios del sector turístico centran buena parte de sus críticas. Tanto la federación de hostelería como la asociación local de hoteleros subrayan la necesidad de que las informaciones sobre las predicciones del tiempo discriminen a Vigo dentro de la provincia de Pontevedra y dentro de Galicia.
Los datos del Instituto Meteorológico corroboran que esta actuación sería la más correcta, ya que la temperatura, los días de sol y la pluviometría oscila de manera considerable entre dos ciudades tan próximas como Pontevedra y Vigo.
Con todo, el Gobierno está midiendo los datos de Vigo, y por tanto elaborando las predicciones, con informaciones que no se corresponden con la realidad de lo que ocurre en la ciudad. El únio centro de medición existente se encuentra ubicado en el aeropuerto de Peinador, lo que arroja unos resultados bien diferentes de lo que en realidad sucede en el centro urbano.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2014 at 00:29 ----------

Debajo de esa niebla cojen los datos de Vigo que está a 10km y 260 metros más bajo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Oct 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Arrejunto aquí la conversación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En temperaturas medias debe andar cerca de entrar en la definición de clima subtropical, pero le falta un poco para ser clima subtropical puro, creo.
Para serlo, una de las acepciones aceptadas es que el mes más frío del año tenga una temperatura media superior a 12º C, y Vigo se queda por debajo.
Málaga por ejemplo estaría ahí ahí, en el límite.

Simplemente pasa que el anticiclón de las Azores en verano se suele colocar muy cerca de la costa gallega, y de ahí que el verano sea tan poco lluvioso comparado con lo lluvioso que es el resto del año.
En la costa vasca no pasa eso. Están mucho más al este, más alejado de su influencia, y por tanto la pluviometría en los meses veraniegos ahí es mayor, y hay menos contraste con la del invierno.

No hace falta recordar que, pese a esa pequeña diferencia, la costa vasca y la gallega comparten el mismo tipo de clima oceánico de veranos poco lluviosos, el que aparece desde Lisboa (límite con el clima mediterráneo) hasta las costas occidentales francesas (Brest, ya que de ahí en adelante la estación menos lluviosa pasa a ser la primera mitad de la primavera).

Y bueno, lo de que las nieblas afecten más al aeropuerto de Vigo que a la ciudad ya es cosa del relieve, vientos locales, microclimas...


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Oct 2014)

Yo quiero frio, como es posible que en pleno octubre haga 26 grados en Barcelona ....


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Oct 2014)

Raro es el día que bajan las temperaturas de los 12-13 grados.


De la wiki que no lo había leído:
Vigo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Según la clasificación de Köppen, Vigo poseía un clima tipo Cfb (oceánico de veranos suaves). Actualmente debido al incremento de la temperatura de los últimos años el clima ha pasado a ser considerado de tipo Csb (oceánico de veranos secos). Básicamente este último consiste en una transición entre el clima oceánico y el mediterráneo. Es un microclima caracterizado por tener estación seca y temperaturas superiores en los meses más cálidos.* También cabe señalar que Meteogalicia y un estudio del CSIC afirman que el clima de la ciudad comparte importantes rasgos con los climas subtropicales debido, principalmente, a los frentes de origen tropical que cruzan la ciudad.*

La ría de Vigo es uno de los puntos más lluviosos de Galicia, con elevadas precipitaciones y registros de 1.918 mm anuales, según fuentes del la AEMET (Agencia Estatal de Meteorología). Esto provoca que Vigo sea la tercera ciudad de Europa donde más llueve al año (medido en litros por metro cuadrado) tras Trondheim (Noruega, primera) y Santiago de Compostela (Galicia, segunda). No obstante,* Vigo* cuenta con mayor número de días despejados que la mayoría de municipios gallegos, equiparable con las que se tienen en *Tarifa, Málaga o Valencia.* La ciudad tiene pocos cambios de temperatura gracias a que el mar ejerce una acción moderadora de las condiciones climáticas. *En invierno las heladas son escasas y las temperaturas no suelen bajar de los 12 °C*.

Las temperaturas mostradas en la tabla inferior, pertenecientes a la estación meteorológica del aeropuerto, no reflejan la realidad del clima de la ciudad, mucho más benévolo. Si bien las medidas son ciertas y tomadas dentro del término municipal de Vigo, están tomadas a 264 m. de altitud y a 10 kilómetros del centro, en el aeropuerto, en una zona donde el clima es más frío que en la ciudad y donde la niebla es bastante frecuente.


Un poco sobre los climas de Galicia 

*Meteogalicia y un estudio del CSIC constatan que Vigo tiene un clima subtropical*

*¿Por qué en Vigo puede lucir un día espléndido mientras a pocos kilómetros, en el norte de Galicia, hay que llevar chaqueta?* Una de las explicaciones es que el sur de Galicia está bajo la influencia de un régimen subtropical, mientras que los frentes que entran por el norte de la Comunidad están más influenciados por un régimen subpolar.

Los autores de un proyecto del CSIC para determinar el impacto de la lluvia sobre la productividad de la Ría de Vigo señalaban que en Galicia es más difícil predecir la cantidad exacta de lluvia que va a caer y el sitio preciso porque es una zona de transición de un régimen subtropical a subpolar. El director de Meteogalicia, Vicente Pérez, corrobora esta situación.

*-¿Está Vigo bajo la influencia de un régimen subtropical, mientras que Coruña sería subpolar?*
Climáticamente es lo que parece, puede ser esa la razón. El tipo de lluvia que afecta al norte y al sur es diferente, los frentes que entran por el suroeste vienen del Atlántico y son más de origen tropical y los frentes que se pueden asociar, no tanto a Coruña, como al norte de Galicia, son por vientos del noreste. Pero cuando viene un frente grande, barre Galicia entera independientemente del norte o del sur, tampoco somos tan grandes. Climáticamente hay dos regímenes de vientos sinópticos en Galicia: el suroeste y el nordés, que suele traer un régimen de lluvia distinto que se manfiesta en verano y suele dar lugar a la famosa boina, esas nubes bajas tan característica de la Marina luguesa, mientras en Sanxenxo y en Samil está un día espléndido.

*-¿Es cierto que en Vigo tenemos un microclima?*
Los distintos microclimas de Galicia se conocen hace tiempo y se pusieron de manfiesto en el Atlas climático de los años 90. Por lluvias y por temperatura, Vigo y la zona de las Rías Baixas en general tiene un microclima distinto del de Ourense o de la Marina luguesa, y la razón es esa, el régimen de los vientos que afectan a ambas zonas.

*-¿Por qué Ourense aparece tantas veces en las noticias con las máximas más altas de España?*
Aunque está en el sur, los vientos del Atlántico vienen por el suroeste, entran por las rías y al tocar tierra descargan lluvia, luego el viento sigue soplando y lleva las nubes hacia Faro, ahí se tiene que elevar para poder pasar, al elevarse se enfría y ahí te encuentras con una zona bastante seca que es la zona del Ribeiro y después mucho más adelante en Manzaneda vuelve a dejar lluvia pero ya es tipo nieve. El problema de Ourense es también singular porque tiene ese efecto de isla de calor, al ser una ciduad en el fondo de un valle y cerca de un río en una zona donde no le afectan estos vientos. Cuando vienen temperaturas altas sobre todo de la Meseta se calienta como una sartén. Cuando anuncian vientos del este en verano en Ourense se echan a temblar.

*-¿Es cierto que cuando en marzo mayea, en mayo marcea? *
Cómo será la primavera es la pregunta del millón. Las previsiones por encima de los quince días es una de las asignaturas pendientes de la Meteorología aunque hay centros que se atreven a hacer predicciones de este estilo de forma casi probabilística. Uno de ellos dice que será una primavera un poco más seca y calurosa de lo normal, pero también hay múltiples ejemplos de que se equivocan.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Oct 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Raro es el día que bajan las temperaturas de los 12-13 grados.
> 
> 
> De la wiki que no lo había leído:
> ...



Habrá gente que con los datos en la mano crea que Vigo es una ciudad con clima subtropical por no hacer demasiado frío en invierno, (yo sigo pensando que es un clima templado y que sufre pocos extremos, pocas olas de frío y de calor potentes), pero eso de que los frentes son de origen tropical no tiene mucha base.

No todos los frentes atlánticos que llegan a la costa gallega son de origen tropical, (formados inicialmente por masas de aire de origen caribeño o de Florida); solo algunos lo son, y la mayoría son frentes de origen polar.

Esos frentes de origen lejano y tropical llegan a Galicia igual que también llegan al resto peninsular, ¿decimos entonces que toda la península disfruta de clima subtropical por esa razón? Obviamente no, al igual que las bajas temperaturas de los meses fríos evitan también esa catalogación.


Esos frentes a veces alcanzan las Islas Británicas o incluso Noruega, ¿tienen en esas zonas clima subtropical? Obviamente no.

Ejemplos de climas subtropicales son para mi estos:

Están los de las fachadas orientales de los continentes, como la costa sureste de EEUU y la costa sur de China, donde la estación de lluvias es en verano y la seca en invierno:
Orlando (Florida) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Brunswick, Georgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Myrtle Beach, South Carolina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

En las fachadas occidentales están las costas andaluzas por los pelos, las costas norteafricanas, Canarias y Madeira, California, etc, donde el régimen de lluvias sigue siendo mediterráneo como en la costa mediterránea europea, (veranos secos, a veces semiáridos), pero las mayores temperaturas medias implican subtropicalidad:
Casablanca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Bengasi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Oct 2014)

Temperaturas bastante agradables para ser finales de octubre a las nueve y pico de la noche:





Bocanegra dijo:


> Vigo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Según la clasificación de Köppen, Vigo poseía un clima tipo Cfb (oceánico de veranos suaves). Actualmente debido al incremento de la temperatura de los últimos años el clima ha pasado a ser considerado de tipo Csb (oceánico de veranos secos). Básicamente este último consiste en una transición entre el clima oceánico y el mediterráneo. Es un microclima caracterizado por tener estación seca y temperaturas superiores en los meses más cálidos.* También cabe señalar que Meteogalicia y un estudio del CSIC afirman que el clima de la ciudad comparte importantes rasgos con los climas subtropicales debido, principalmente, a los frentes de origen tropical que cruzan la ciudad.*



He llevado el dilema a un foro meteorológico de habla inglesa, en el que participo a veces. Hay opiniones variadas, pero prevalecen las que califican al clima de Vigo como templado en vez de subtropical. 

How do you classify this climate? - Weather -Temperature, sun, sunlight, rain, hurricanes, tornadoes, climate, forecasts, humidity, heat, snow... - City-Data Forum


----------



## mercenario (21 Oct 2014)

Hoy en Valencia a las 16:00 
Salir a la calle implica una muerte lenta y calurosa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Oct 2014)

mercenario dijo:


> Hoy en Valencia a las 16:00
> Salir a la calle implica una muerte lenta y calurosa.



Esos termómetros electrónicos situados al sol durante horas no son nada fiables. La temperatura se mide a la sombra, para empezar.

Aquí puedes ver que la temperatura el pasado día 21 rondó los 35º C en vez de esos 41º C de tu foto.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2014)

Oye Over, que coño esta pasando que hasta los viejos de los pueblos de Soria están acojinados, no paran de decir que estar a 28 Grados a la sombra casi en Noviembre no es normal.

Por otra parte, ya avisaras cuando venga algún frente desde Islandia que el Volcán que hay allí een erupcion esta echando tanto NO3, que la lluvia ácida puede hacer estragos.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Oct 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Temperaturas bastante agradables para ser finales de octubre a las nueve y pico de la noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando tenga un rato me paso por ahí.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2014 at 00:45 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Oye Over, que coño esta pasando que hasta los viejos de los pueblos de Soria están acojinados, no paran de decir que estar a 28 Grados a la sombra casi en Noviembre no es normal.
> 
> Por otra parte, ya avisaras cuando venga algún frente desde Islandia que el Volcán que hay allí een erupcion esta echando tanto NO3, que la lluvia ácida puede hacer estragos.



Se está montando una buena en Islandia, lo estoy siguiendo en otros foros y blogs aparte de la prensa islandesa que me tiene loco con las traducciones.Si a overdrive le parece bien puedo informar de algún cambio que se produzca y afecte a Hispanistán.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2014 at 00:50 ----------

Por cierto, el día que comenzamos a hablar sobre el clima de Vigo el norte de Galicia fue rozado por el SO2 de la erupción de Islandia mientras en el sur entraba el frente procedente de Materia.


----------



## HATE (2 Nov 2014)

El Tiempo - Finaliza el mes de octubre ms clido en Espaa desde el ao 1965 - ABC.es

Y menos mal que ha llovido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Nov 2014)

Esta próxima semana va a ser movidita en Cantabria

En mi pueblo

Previsin del tiempo en Lebea - (España) | elmundo.es


Y en el de mis padres

Previsin del tiempo en Reocin - (España) | elmundo.es


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (2 Nov 2014)

En Valencia está haciendo un calor insoportable, estoy en casa en bata y con el AACC puesto (las alcantarillas han vuelto a oler :vomito (y eso que vivo en un pueblo de montaña)

S2


----------



## Foramontano (3 Nov 2014)

Bueno, empieza la temporada de fenómenos costeros.

Asturias, en alerta por fuertes vientos este lunes



> europa press | madrid
> 
> Asturias estará este lunes en alerta por fuertes vientos al igual que Cantabria, la Rioja, Navarra y nueve provincias de Castilla y Legón, según informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). Por otro lado, el inicio de la semana estará marcado por la llegada de los primeros copos de nieve a la cordillera y se espera que la cota baje hasta los 1700 metros por la tarde. El martes se situará en torno a los 1300/1400 metros.



Como prólogo, esto:

Un desprendimiento desestabiliza parte del Club Astur de Regatas



> ¿Cuál pudo ser la causa del argayo? El presidente de la entidad apunta a que «el acantilado debía estar algo tocado después de los maretones que hubo a principios de año. El caso es que ha quedado la terraza suspendida en el aire».


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Nov 2014)

Foramontano dijo:


> Bueno, empieza la temporada de fenómenos costeros.



Empieza la normalidad para estas fechas, ni más ni menos.
Lo que hemos vivido en las últimas tres semanas normal con temperaturas muy por encima de la media y con casi nada de lluvia normal no ha sido, desde luego.


----------



## HATE (3 Nov 2014)

Bueno empezamos noviembre sumando 8.2 mm.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (3 Nov 2014)

Pues parece que hoy refresca más, ¿no?...


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Nov 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Pues parece que hoy refresca más, ¿no?...



Mañana y pasado hará aún más fresquete, cuando termine de atravesarnos de oeste a este el frente frío que ya tenemos encima.
Frente por cierto de gran longitud, ya que ahora mismo en el Sat24 se le ve que abarca desde el suroeste peninsular hasta Dinamarca.


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2014)

El viernes pasado estuve montando en bici cerca del puerto del leon en manga corta y pantalon corto y hoy martes la carretera ha descaparecido bajo la nieve ::::


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (5 Nov 2014)

Pues parece que hoy hace "viruji" también, ¿no?...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Nov 2014)

Toda la noche hemos tenido tormentas y ha llovido bastante.


----------



## Foramontano (5 Nov 2014)

Espectacular remolino en la costa de Valdés - elcomercio.es

Valdés, concejo más conocido por su capital, Luarca.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (7 Nov 2014)

Pues parece que hoy vuelve a hacer calor ¿verdad?

No ver si acaban de comer...



Spoiler



Me parece que ha vuelto a salir el olor de las alcantarillas :vomito:


----------



## Foramontano (8 Nov 2014)

Alerta por fenómenos costeros y bajada de las temperaturas en Asturias


----------



## HATE (10 Nov 2014)

Primera helada del otoño que registro:

-1.1ºC


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Nov 2014)

a ver si pillas unA pulmonia hate


----------



## Foramontano (11 Nov 2014)

Olonas are coming.

Aviso naranja en el litoral asturiano por olas de hasta cinco metros



> Asturias y tres provincias gallegas -Pontevedra, A Coruña y Lugo- se encuentran el martes en aviso de nivel naranja por fuertes rachas de viento en el litoral, que traerán olas que podrían superar los cinco metros de altura, según informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Nov 2014)

Toda esa mar de fondo y esas alertas por viento en el noroeste peninsular se deben a este enorme borrascón plantado al oeste de Irlanda, que está afectando eólicamente a toda la fachada euroatlántica e inmediaciones.


----------



## HATE (17 Nov 2014)

Por el pirineo occidental esta cayendo una nevada interesante:


----------



## HATE (18 Nov 2014)

Menuda nevada tiene astun


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (20 Nov 2014)

Pues parece que han subido las temperaturas, ¿verdad?


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Nov 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Pues parece que han subido las temperaturas, ¿verdad?



Tenemos un buen "chute" de aire de origen africano a todos los niveles de la atmósfera, y durará hasta el domingo. Con una configuración atmosférica como la de hoy en pleno julio se rondarían los 40º C en muchos puntos de nuestra geografía.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (21 Nov 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Tenemos un buen "chute" de aire de origen africano a todos los niveles de la atmósfera, y durará hasta el domingo. Con una configuración atmosférica como la de hoy en pleno julio se rondarían los 40º C en muchos puntos de nuestra geografía.



¿Qué factor sería determinante para que hace 5 minutos estuviese sin camisa y con mucho calor y ahora haya tenido que encender la estufa? ¿El viento cálido africano de Sur?


----------



## HATE (22 Nov 2014)

Esta siendo un otoño bastante calido pero por lo menos esta siendo lluvioso:

El primer mes y medio del año hidrológico se salda con un 25% más de lluvias de lo normal en el centro y oeste andaluz - EcoDiario.es


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Nov 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> ¿Qué factor sería determinante para que hace 5 minutos estuviese sin camisa y con mucho calor y ahora haya tenido que encender la estufa? ¿El viento cálido africano de Sur?



Primero tendrías que decirme la zona aproximada donde resides. Una misma situación atmoférica provoca diversos eventos meteorológicos en unos lugares u otros de nuestra península, debido a la variada orografía. 

---------- Post added 22-nov-2014 at 21:19 ----------




HATE dijo:


> Esta siendo un otoño bastante calido pero por lo menos esta siendo lluvioso:
> 
> El primer mes y medio del año hidrológico se salda con un 25% más de lluvias de lo normal en el centro y oeste andaluz - EcoDiario.es



Si, tanto en la mayor parte de la península como en casi toda Europa está siendo bastante más cálido que la media. Lo de lluvioso ya depende de unas zonas y otras.

No obstante, donde se están hinchando a bajas temperaturas y nevadas copiosas es en el norte de EEUU (Grandes Lagos):

[youtube]wPFBMDdTb0Y[/youtube]


----------



## Chache (22 Nov 2014)

Ya podía caer una nevada como esas de EEUU a baja cota por España... Aunque sea una vez en la vida.

Por lo demás por el oeste de Zamora también está siendo un otoño muy lluvioso. El doble, parece ser.

Las lluvias doblan la precipitación normal en la zona oeste de la provincia - La Opinión de Zamora


----------



## spyglass (22 Nov 2014)

Menudo día de ventolera caliente del sur se está pegando hoy por Granada. Se puede salir en manga corta perfectamente y he visto varios contenedores volcados y ramas caídas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Nov 2014)

Chache dijo:


> Ya podía caer una nevada como esas de EEUU a baja cota por España... Aunque sea una vez en la vida.



Ni siquiera en el sur de Escandinavia a nivel del mar (Helsinki, Oslo) nieva de esa manera tan bestia... Europa es la región continental con inviernos más suaves o menos fríos de toda la zona templada del hemisferio norte. Si acaso solo la costa occidental de EEUU y de Canadá se asemeja a nuestros inviernos térmicamente hablando.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2014 at 00:45 ----------

[/COLOR]


spyglass dijo:


> Menudo día de ventolera caliente del sur se está pegando hoy por Granada. Se puede salir en manga corta perfectamente y he visto varios contenedores volcados y ramas caídas.



A partir de mañana la irrupción de aire africano irá perdiendo fuerza y las temperaturas acercándose a la media para estas fechas, pero aún estaremos algunos días con temperaturas ligeramente por encima de la media.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Nov 2014)

Chache dijo:


> Ya podía caer una nevada como esas de EEUU a baja cota por España... Aunque sea una vez en la vida.



Como decía hace unas horas, a cotas bajas a nivel de costa en nuestras latitudes ibéricas no nieva de esa manera nunca. Las poquísimas veces que el blanco meteoro cuaja en los tramos litorales peninsulares más propensos (costa guipuzcoana, costa de Girona y del norte de Barcelona) raramente se superan los diez centímetros a pie de costa, (y en esas pocas veces en menos de 24 horas se derrite casi todo).

Eso sí, en las serranías litorales por encima de 200 o 300 metros por encima del nivel del mar en algunas ocasiones si nieva abundantemente.

Imagino que en los últimos doscientos años en todo lo alto del cerro barcelonés del Collserola ha nevado brutalmente como en el video estadounidense que os puse ayer, con nevadas superiores a un metro de espesor.

Acabo de echar un vistazo a estos artículo sobre grandes nevadas en diversos puntos costeros:

La nieve en Barcelona des de 1579 @ ElOtroLado.net Off-Topic Miscelánea

La gran nevada de la Navidad de 1926

AlicanteMeteo: Cuentos de Blanca Navidad… ALICANTINA “la nevà grossa”

Se cumplen 50 años de la ´gran nevada´ - Faro de Vigo

http://www.divulgameteo.es/uploads/Nieve-San-Sebastián.pdf

Aquí en mi zona a 1200 metros de altura en pleno Sistema Central, la última nevada bestia que recuerdo, (más de 80 centímetros de una tacada en menos de 48 horas) fue en febrero de 2005.


----------



## HATE (24 Nov 2014)

Asi esta la montaña mas alta de la selva negra a 1.493 m


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Nov 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Asi esta la montaña mas alta de la selva negra a 1.493 m



Las irrupciones de masas de aire africanas y/o de masas de aire oceánicas provenientes de latitudes canarias (o de origen más lejano), siempre y cuando son potentes y cruzan nuestra península de sur a norte, generalmente suelen abarcar también toda Francia y aún más allá, dejando temperaturas por encima de la media en el Benelux, Alemania, sur de las Británicas, etc.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Nov 2014)

Va a llover bastante el finde, desde el viernes por la mañana hasta la madrugada del lunes al menos.
Las mayores cantidades, como muestra el mapa, en el Algarve, en la costa andaluza, en Gredos, en la Cordillera Costera Catalana y en las costas mediterráneas francesas.
Hay poco frío en la atmosfera, con lo que las cotas de nieve quedarán muy altas en nuestras cordilleras, nevando por encima de 2000 o 2200 metros.

*Edito: El mapa indica lo que lloverá desde ya hasta la una de la tarde del viernes. No obstante, el sábado y domingo aún seguiría lloviendo con cierta intensidad, especialmente en el noreste peninsular al irse trasladando hacia allí la borrasca.*


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Nov 2014)

Curioso el mapa de perdición con el frente entrando tan al sur de la península, no?, además estos días pasados llovió mucho en Canarias y Marruecos, es nomal?


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Nov 2014)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Curioso el mapa de perdición con el frente entrando tan al sur de la península, no?, además estos días pasados llovió mucho en Canarias y Marruecos, es nomal?



Normal, lo que se dice normal no es, pero raro tampoco. Canarias y la mitad sur de la costa atlántica marroquí (de Casablanca hacia el sur) tienen su máximo de precipitaciones al final del otoño y principio del invierno. Si no les llueve ahora durante la breve estación de lluvias que toca ahora...

Bueno, de Casablanca hacia el norte y en la costa atlántica andaluza ,(como pasa en muchos otros sitios peninsulares), también la época más lluviosa del año es de noviembre a enero, pero ahí al menos en otros meses puede llover de vez en cuando (excepto de mayo a septiembre puesto que la costa andaluza y marroquí es sequísima en verano).


----------



## sirpask (26 Nov 2014)

La temperatura y las lluvias están permitiendo que sea un año de setas acojonante sobre todo en Soria.

Por otra parte, oí que desde 1984 no ha habido otro octubre-noviembre tan cálido, como yo soy de los que creen en los ciclos.... Halguna iinundación, o cacho helada o nevada o algo raro meteorológicamente hablando, en Diciembre de 1984 y primer trimestre del 85?

Es solo por curiosidad. Jeje


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Nov 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> La temperatura y las lluvias están permitiendo que sea un año de setas acojonante sobre todo en Soria.
> 
> Por otra parte, oí que desde 1984 no ha habido otro octubre-noviembre tan cálido, como yo soy de los que creen en los ciclos.... Halguna iinundación, o cacho helada o nevada o algo raro meteorológicamente hablando, en Diciembre de 1984 y primer trimestre del 85?
> 
> Es solo por curiosidad. Jeje



Enero y febrero de 1985 fueron meses bastante fríos debido a incursiones de aire frío siberiano llegando hasta nuestras latitudes. Hubo abundantes nevadas en muchos puntos, incluidos zonas costeras.


----------



## HATE (26 Nov 2014)

A falta de frio y nieve tampoco vamos a llorar porque llueva, peor seria que hiciese solo frio.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Nov 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> La temperatura y las lluvias están permitiendo que sea un año de setas acojonante sobre todo en Soria.
> 
> Por otra parte, oí que desde 1984 no ha habido otro octubre-noviembre tan cálido, como yo soy de los que creen en los ciclos.... Halguna iinundación, o cacho helada o nevada o algo raro meteorológicamente hablando, en Diciembre de 1984 y primer trimestre del 85?
> 
> Es solo por curiosidad. Jeje



El día que La Concha fue una pista de esquí
15 de enero de 1985. Varios participantes y muchos curiosos, antes de la salida de la carrera de esquí de fondo en La Concha.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Nov 2014)

Eolo también se va a notar desde ya mismo hasta el sábado.
Con viento sur intenso, en las cumbres de algunas cordilleras como la central, cantábrica y pirenaica, así como en los valles de la vertiente norte de las mismas, se van a superar los 80 o 100 km/h de rachas máximas.


----------



## sirpask (27 Nov 2014)

Jodo con 1985... Esperemos que 2015 no sea tan Gore, lo que faltaba a europa con el conflicto de Rusia.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Nov 2014)

Tocándome a dos manos estoy ahora mismo. ¡Qué gozada de frente atlántico bien definido camino de la península! :baba:

Aquí ya sopla bien el viento sur con rachas entre 30 y 50 km/h, y mañana al amanecer alcanzaré el pico máximo.


----------



## HATE (28 Nov 2014)

72.6 mm han caido en el puerto de navacerrada. Si hubiese sido un poco mas baja la temperatura el paquete de nieve habria sido epico.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Nov 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 72.6 mm han caido en el puerto de navacerrada. Si hubiese sido un poco mas baja la temperatura el paquete de nieve habria sido epico.



parece que ha nevado o nieva con fuerza en Cotos y Valdesquí

Webcams en Valdesquí - Infonieve.es / Ski-cams.com

Venta Marcelino ( pinchar en webcam )


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Nov 2014)

HATE dijo:


> 72.6 mm han caido en el puerto de navacerrada. Si hubiese sido un poco mas baja la temperatura el paquete de nieve habria sido epico.



Mi pluviómetro ha medido 77.4 mm de lluvia en la jornada de hoy viernes, siendo el día más lluvioso desde que tengo dicho aparato, desde el 1 de enero de 2010. :


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2014)

Lleva horas lloviendo por las provincias de cuenca y guadalajara, no se mueve el frente.


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2014)

En el moncayo lleva 18 horas ininterrumpidas de agua, y según el radar aún queda. La temperatura sobre 10°, Que llueva, que llueva, la vírgenes de la cueva... Los pajaritos cantan, las nubes se levantan...


Edito: vamos a por las 24 horas lloviendo sin parar!!! Que rica el agua!! Lastima que para los que tenían que recoger aceitunas este finde... Se han quedado con las ganas...


Vamos que ya queda poco!!


----------



## HATE (1 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IOh5MTsBcA

Una riada espectacular surge de la nada en Castelln - Libertad Digital


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Dic 2014)

Poco a poco se va enfriando casi todo el continente, como aquí se muestra en las temperaturas actuales:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Dic 2014)

Primera nevada de la temporada por aquí, aunque ha sido muy poca cosa, (menos de dos centímetros cuajados), y además que ha sido nieve seca, de esa que no se queda fija en superficies como el parabrisas de un coche.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Dic 2014)

Una mujer muere en Terrassa al caerle encima parte de un muro por el fuerte viento - 20minutos.es

Una mujer muere en Terrassa al caerle encima parte de un muro por el fuerte viento.


----------



## Leovigildo (9 Dic 2014)

Esto... ¿Se puede preguntar aquí qué parte puede uno esperar de aquí a 10 días para el pirineo aragonés? ::

Mirando por ejemplo el Aneto, me he quedado flipando:

Pronóstico de nieve y tiempo en montaña para Aneto

Paquetón de varios centímetros de nieve (Benasque está hasta arriba por lo visto con cotas de 900m), y vientos en cumbre de hasta 137kmh... Como para darse un paseo por ahí vamos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Dic 2014)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Esto... ¿Se puede preguntar aquí qué parte puede uno esperar de aquí a 10 días para el pirineo aragonés? ::
> 
> Mirando por ejemplo el Aneto, me he quedado flipando:
> 
> ...



Aemet tiene predicciones especiales para todas nuestras zonas de alta montaña, pero abarcan cuatro días:
El Tiempo. Montaña - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Hoy se ha producido un fenómeno muy visual en las cumbres pirenáicas, y han llenado las redes sociales y los foros meteo con fotos de ello. El viento ha soplado lo suficientemente fuerte como para levantar la nieve y arrastrarla durante cientos de metros. Para muestra esta foto: 8:


----------



## Leovigildo (10 Dic 2014)

Aemet para montaña me parece una mierda pinchada en un palo que si acierta es por predecir a toro pasado. Me quedo mil veces más con meteoexploration u otras webs específicas para partes de montaña.

A ver si escampa un poco porque me da que a este paso no podré dejarme caer por ahí.


----------



## HATE (12 Dic 2014)

-2.6ºC de minima y madrid que debe estar sumida en una gran nube de mierda.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2014)

Impresionante este video de hace cuatro de una ciudad argelina situada en plenas montañas del Atlas, a unos 1.100 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar (la misma altitud que tiene la ciudad de Ávila).
El Atlas recorre paralela toda la costa norteafricana desde Marruecos hasta Túnez, por lo que cuando ocurre que les llega frío suficiente desde las latitudes norteñas europeas, y siempre que aparezca también abundante humedad aportada desde el cercano mar, termina pasando esto:

[youtube]OKBlZiwgMKI[/youtube]

Imagino que más al sur de esos lugares, ya por los secos y cálidos dominios del Sáhara, la nieve debe de ser mucho más rara o inexistente.


----------



## HATE (13 Dic 2014)

Estos dias pasados se veia en el satelite las montañas del atlas nevadas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Estos dias pasados se veia en el satelite las montañas del atlas nevadas.



Posiblemente en algunas ocasiones hasta puede nevar más allí que en las cordilleras peninsulares.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Posiblemente en algunas ocasiones hasta puede nevar más allí que en las cordilleras peninsulares.



Me autocito para puntualizar: Al estar la cordillera del Atlas situada en torno al paralelo 35º norte, (esto es, ligeramente más al sur que el Estrecho de Gibraltar), necesariamente la estación fría debe ser un poquito más corta que en la península, por lo que comparando la ciudad del video de antes con Ávila (ambas a la misma altitud sobre el nivel del mar), teóricamente son más posibles en Ávila las nevadas muy tempraneras (principios de noviembre) y las tardías (principios de mayo).

Si en Ávila nieva en mayo una vez por cada seis años, a lo mejor en Setif eso ocurre una vez cada quince (por decir algo, pero vamos, necesariamente tiene que suceder menos que en Ávila en ese mes).

Estar más al sur, más cerca del Ecuador, implica que en el norte de Argelia las primeras nevadas y heladas deben suceder de media un poquito más tarde que aquí, y las últimas nevadas y heladas deben acabar un poquito antes.
Aún así, en los meses más fríos, (diciembre y enero), veo probable que en bastantes ocasiones pueda nevar más en Setif que en Ávila, no tanto por la temperatura, (Ávila debe tener temperaturas medias más bajas), pero sí por la humedad, (hay menos distancia desde Setif al mar, por lo que está más expuesta a advecciones húmedas que combinadas con el frío suficiente debe dar lugar a nevadas intensas como la del video).


----------



## Novamas (14 Dic 2014)

La próxima semana es buena, para probar con las predicciones, de las témporas de este invierno, los días 17,19 y 20.

Más info:

Las témporas: una tradición centenaria | rumbonortepalentino


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Dic 2014)

Novamas dijo:


> La próxima semana es buena, para probar con las predicciones, de las témporas de este invierno, los días 17,19 y 20.
> 
> Más info:
> 
> Las témporas: una tradición centenaria | rumbonortepalentino



No me terminan de convencer esos métodos. Puede que alguna vez acierten, y no pongo en entredicho que nuestros antepasados se estrujasen las neuronas para tratar de saber que condiciones meteorológicas les esperaban para el futuro inmediato, (quizás así creían saber dichas condiciones para planificar las cosechas, etc). 

Andaba mirando más cosillas de lo que comentábamos ayer, y resulta que gran parte de la cordillera del Atlas recibe bastantes descargas eléctricas al año por km2, tantas como las que reciben en el Pirineo catalán e inmediaciones:







No hay que confundirlo con este otro mapa que sólo indica el número de tormentas eléctricas al año; en unos lugares las tormentas pueden ser poco numerosas pero muy efectivas impactando rayos a la superficie terrestre, y en otros lugares pueden tener más tormentas pero con menos rayos a tierra o a mar:








En este último mapa se ve que en el norte de Marruecos y de Argelia tienen pocas tormentas al año, pero deben ser muy generosas en rayos según el primer mapa.

También se ve otra curiosidad: No todos los desiertos son iguales.
La parte egipcia del Sáhara no recibe casi nunca rayos, pero otros desiertos como los del suroeste de EEUU y noroeste de México reciben bastante más rayos, y eso que todos los desiertos sin excepción tienen como rasgo común que llueve muy poco o nada.

P.D. Los que tengáis miedo a los rayos ya sabéis donde tenéis que iros a vivir. 8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Dic 2014)

También es curioso ese contraste que se da entre el noroeste de India, en esa mancha negra que indica entre 50 y 70 rayos a tierra por kilómetro cuadrado al año, comparando con el color gris que hay un poco más a la derecha, donde registran menos de un rayo por km2.
Entre ambos puntos debe haber a ojo la distancia aproximada que hay entre Madrid y Barcelona, lo que es muy poca distancia para un contraste tan grande en actividad eléctrica tormentosa.
Tendrá algo que ver la cordillera del Himalaya, imagino.

::


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Dic 2014)

Os dejo por aquí este enlace a un trabajo con mapas incluidos, fruto de la agencia meteorológica británica, que ha medido los ratios de rayos que han impactado en la superficie del continente europeo desde 2008 hasta 2012 (ambos inclusive).
También podéis ver los datos referentes a la actividad eléctrica mes a mes.
El Pirineo catalán y las serranías que hacen de límite entre Teruel y Castellón se codean con las zonas más punteras de Europa: 

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/14/815/2014/nhess-14-815-2014.pdf


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Dic 2014)

En este otro trabajo han tomado datos durante más tiempo, desde 1996 a 2003 ambos inclusive, y parece que se ve aún más preciso:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/Image/pub/ltg2/hirez_world_annual_flashrate_72dpi.jpg



Tendremos que esperar diez o veinte años para que puedan tener una base de datos de unos treinta años, plazo temporal ya bastante aceptable para tener unas medias mucho más fiables.


----------



## HATE (16 Dic 2014)

Parece que se va a cortar el grifo, esperemos que no dure mas de 10 dias.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Dic 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Parece que se va a cortar el grifo, esperemos que no dure mas de 10 dias.



Pues sí, bloqueo anticiclónico con algunos días de oscuridad por nieblas persistentes a tutiplen tocan en los principales valles a orillas de los grandes ríos, en sitios como Valladolid, Zaragoza, Lleida...

Cuando hace dos días comparaba los mapas de media de días de tormenta eléctrica anuales con los de rayos impactados en la superficie, (un poco más arriba en el mensaje nº 791), supongo que es fácil de entender la diferencia entre lo que miden ambos mapas, pero vaya, os dejo un par de videos por si alguien no se entera.


Un observador aficionado debe contar como día de tormenta los dos videos que enlazo, pero únicamente debe contar como "día en el que ha visto un rayo impactar en la superficie" el segundo video.
Ambos datos son monitorizados tanto por satélites de la NASA como por redes de detectores de rayos, pero bueno, ahí los dejo para que pilléis la diferencia:

Video de tormenta con abundantes rayos nube-nube en Bélgica, a partir de 0:22:
[youtube]FZyDUlboIXM[/youtube]

Rayo nube-tierra cazado en Australia por un meteoloco:
[youtube]Jm3rHONOr9o[/youtube]


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Dic 2014)

Con tu permiso overdrive copio este hilo para aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/548716-cae-rayo-a-tierra-o-asciende-a-nube.html

*¿Cae el rayo a tierra o asciende a la nube?*


Una nube de tormenta puede representarse, desde un punto de vista eléctrico, como un dipolo esencialmente. Por razones todavía sin entender del todo, en el interior de la nube los cristales más pequeños de hielo están mayoritariamente cargados positivamente, mientras que los cristales de hielo más pesados lo están negativamente.

Entonces, la parte superior de la nube queda cargada positivamente mientras que en alturas inferiores (pero por encima de la isoterma de cero grados) la nube resulta cargada negativamente. Las diferencias de potencial así generadas pueden llegar a superar los 100 millones de voltios, por lo que no es de extrañar que se generen corrientes eléctricas también de una extraordinaria intensidad.







En la descripción del fenómeno más común del rayo entre la parte inferior de una nube de tormenta y el suelo, que por inducción estaría cargado positivamente, hay que distinguir básicamente dos fases: la salida desde la zona negativa de la nube de una guía, que moviéndose a unos 2x105 m/s (bastante menor que la velocidad de la luz en el vacío 3x108 m/s) y en zigzag (pudiéndose ramificar), se propaga hasta las cercanías de la superficie de la Tierra, especialmente hacia aquellos lugares cercanos más elevados y puntiagudos. A partir de dichos lugares, surge una corriente de iones positivos que busca la guía negativa.







Si eventualmente se produce su unión, una onda ionizante se propaga en el sentido de la tierra hacia la nube a una velocidad entre 1/3 y 1/2 de la velocidad de la luz, creando el equivalente a un “alambre” conductor de unos pocos centímetros cuadrados de sección (un plasma en verdad), por el que circulan en torno a 30.000 amperios en el pico de corriente (aunque pudiendo superar ampliamente los 100.000 amperios en ocasiones), vaciando la región de la nube afectada de carga negativa. Este proceso se conoce como rayo de retorno. La luz brillante del relámpago se produce entonces y el calor generado puede elevar la temperatura del aire circundante hasta una temperatura de unos 30.000 grados Celsius, originando una expansión rápida del aire y su posterior implosión que da lugar al trueno.







Cuando la descarga de retorno cesa, el fenómeno del rayo podría haber finalizado. Sin embargo, si la nube dispone todavía de carga adicional en otra zona, un nuevo canal puede propagarse hacia abajo a lo largo de la primera guía residual e iniciar otra descarga de retorno. Y así incluso varias veces.


Por tanto, ante la pregunta de si el rayo cae a la tierra o sube a la nube, habría que contestar afirmativamente en ambos casos.


El rayo intra-nube es otro tipo común (de hecho, el más frecuente) de descarga. Ocurre entre centros de carga opuestos dentro de la misma nube de tormenta y al observarlo desde el exterior se ven destellos muy difusos. Sin embargo, el rayo también puede salir de los límites de la nube (descarga nube-nube) y ser visible a bastantes kilómetros de distancia.


Ahora bien, en realidad el rayo es un fenómeno muy complejo existiendo un tipo de descarga eléctrica desde la parte superior de la nube hacia la parte alta de la atmósfera, alcanzando incluso la ionosfera, conocido en inglés como sprite (duende o espectro). Estos sucesos están asociados casi siempre a la existencia simultánea de rayos nube-tierra positivos y vienen siendo estudiados mediante satélites por la NASA desde hace una decena de años.


En términos generales, una descarga se propagará hacia la tierra cuando el gradiente de potencial eléctrico sea mayor en la dirección de descenso, dependiendo en gran medida de la distancia entre la isoterma de cero grados y la tierra. Así, en las regiones más cálidas la zona para la formación de hielo se halla situada a una altura superior en promedio que en latitudes medias, por lo que se observa que la proporción (Z) de rayos intra-nube con respecto a los rayos nube-tierra es bastante mayor en el Ecuador terrestre que, por ejemplo, en Europa (Z=6 frente a Z=2). Esta tendencia se ve en gran medida favorecida por el hecho de que la separación entre las zonas positiva y negativa de la nube es menor en el Ecuador.






 Imagen esquemática y conceptual de distintos fenómenos eléctricos y luminosos en la atmósfera (tomado de la Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología -RAM- )



*Algo de historia*


Dado su carácter amedrentador y aleatorio, el rayo se ha involucrado en numerosas ocasiones en la historia del hombre y algunas de sus concepciones míticas o interpretativas de una realidad que aún no comprendía bien. Así, para los antiguos griegos, el rayo era el arma que un iracundo Zeus utilizaba para castigar a los mortales como podemos apreciar en el siguiente párrafo de la Odisea, donde se pueden leer algunas quejas de la ninfa Calipso al dios Hermes:

_



No tenéis piedad, dioses más celosos y crueles que los mortales, que detestáis ver a una diosa con un hombre abiertamente, cuando ésta lo toma por esposo.
Así, cuando Deméter, la de las bellas trenzas, ofreció su corazón y su lecho a Jasión, Zeus se enteró de inmediato y le golpeó con su resplandeciente rayo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_ 
En la cultura nórdica, Thor era el dios de los rayos y por ello el Jueves (día dedicado a Júpiter, Zeus para los romanos) se corresponde en inglés con Thursday, dedicado a Thor.


Recordemos por último que, durante la Edad Media, Martín Lutero quedó marcado profundamente por la caída próxima de un rayo que lo lanzó a tierra durante una terrible tormenta que le sorprendió en un bosque cuando, el 2 de julio de 1505, regresaba a la ciudad alemana de Erfurt, en cuya universidad estudiaba jurisprudencia. “Quiero ser fraile” juró entonces, ingresando al cabo de un tiempo en la orden de los agustinos. Probablemente la elección de la orden no fue anodina, pues su fundador Agustín de Hipona (que había pertenecido a la secta de los maniqueos en su juventud) fue introductor, en el cristianismo del siglo V, del concepto de la predestinación en relación con la salvación o la condenación eterna, eje de tantas creencias y religiones. En verdad, Lutero se refirió en distintas ocasiones al episodio del rayo y su influencia en el proceso que le llevó a iniciar la reforma del cristianismo, con todas las repercusiones que tuvo en la historia de la civilización occidental.





*Consejos para evitar que un rayo te fulmine*



Hemos recopilado algunos consejos encontrados en la web para evitar que te alcance un rayo. No nos hacemos responsables de las opiniones vertidas y dejamos al libre albedrío del lector el ponerlos en práctica o no.

· No refugiarse bajo árboles. Se está más seguro a campo abierto, a ser posible en cuclillas dentro de una concavidad del terreno. 

· No permanecer cerca del lindero del bosque, se está más seguro dentro de él.

· La mejor protección contra los rayos es un coche cerrado, que actúa a modo de jaula de Faraday. Atención: ¡recoger siempre la antena de radio!

· En caso de tormentas no hay que bañarse en el mar ni permanecer cerca de la orilla.

· Quien se encuentre verdaderamente lejos de todo asilo, en un llano o pradera, nota que se le erizan los cabe llos (señal de que un rayo está a punto de caer) arrodillarse y doblar el cuerpo hacia adelante. No tenderse en el suelo a todo lo largo.

· Otra recomendación es ponerse a la pata coja ya que la diferencia de potencial (que es lo que atrae a los rayos) disminuye; cuantas menos partes de nuestro cuerpo tengamos tocando el suelo más posibilidades tendremos de evitar el rayo.


Miguel Ángel Sanchis Lozano


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Dic 2014)

Este me suena de haberlo enlazado alguna vez, creo que en la versión I del hilo hace ya tiempo.
Aquí muestran la media de rayos que cae al día (distinguiendo por la mañana y por la tarde), a lo largo de todos los meses del año.

Los valores mayores de la escala (rojo oscuro) son de 0.25 rayos al día por kilómetro cuadrado, lo que implica que en esas zonas cae aproximadamente de media un rayo por cada cuatro kilómetros cuadrados al día, y ocho km2 cada doce horas, (al tener en cuenta mañana y tarde).
Para el color amarillo sería 0.01, que si mis cuentas no fallan sería un rayo por cada 120 km2 al día o uno cada 240 km en el tramo de las doce horas correspondientes, (en horario de mañana o de tarde, dependiendo de lo que indique abajo la leyenda).

Abajo en el gif van cambiando las letras y cifras. Empieza en 00-12 Jan (rayos caídos en horario de mañana en el mes de enero, según la escala que he explicado en el párrafo de arriba), luego 12-24 Jan (para horario de tarde en el mes de enero), y así sucesivamente hasta completar todos los meses.
Lo mejor es ir viendo el gif e ir contando mentalmente desde el principio, "enero mañana, enero tarde, febrero mañana", hasta llegar a "diciembre tarde".


----------



## HATE (18 Dic 2014)

Niebla en los valles del tajo y del duero y tambien en galicia y en el resto de españa unas temperaturas un poco especiales para ser diciembre pero vamos que tampoco es nuevo, son cosas del anticiclon.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Dic 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Niebla en los valles del tajo y del duero y tambien en galicia y en el resto de españa unas temperaturas un poco especiales para ser diciembre pero vamos que tampoco es nuevo, son cosas del anticiclon.



Aquí se ven con más detalle, no solo las nieblas sino otras cositas: :



---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 16:03 ----------

Media de rayos que impactan en la superficie al año por kilómetro cuadrado, comparando Europa con Norteamérica:


----------



## HATE (20 Dic 2014)

Hay mas nieve en el sistema central que en la selva negra ::::::::::::::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Dic 2014)

Vuelve el movimiento meteorológico, tras más de tres semanas de calmas anticiclónicas y de nieblas persistentes en el entorno de los grandes ríos peninsulares.
La noticia destacada es el viento en casi toda la península, y la lluvia y la nieve en el Cantábrico oriental y Pirineos. En los próximos días lo destacable serán las bajas temperaturas nocturnas.


----------



## HATE (28 Dic 2014)

Al final ha llovido mas de lo que me esperaba, 5.7 mm.

Como se ve en la segunda imagen que puse en la selva negra ya hay una nevada decente.


----------



## HATE (29 Dic 2014)

-10.3 ºC se han registrado en el puerto de navacerrada la pasada noche.

Buena nevada se ve en la cordillera cantabrica y en el pirineo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Dic 2014)

Si, en la cordillera cantábrica ha caido la primera gran nevada del año.

Hoy se esperan los 8 bajo cero en Reinosa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Dic 2014)

El año se va a despedir con anticiclón, vientos del norte y un frío del carajo en casi toda España (en Canarias, buen tiempo,  ).


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Dic 2014)

3 bajo cero ahora mismo en Benavente, me abrigo bien con mi gorrito y tiro millas...


----------



## HATE (30 Dic 2014)

-4.9ºC de minima. El aire es tan seco que no hace falta ni quitar el hielo del coche.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Dic 2014)

-2,1 en mi pueblo.


----------



## HATE (30 Dic 2014)

Menudo paquete ha caido en el passo lanciano a solo 1300 m. Han pasado de no tener nieve a enterrar los coches:


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Ene 2015)

Mientras seguimos con la península con tiempo soleado y seco, y no demasiado frío, en las costas del Mediterráneo oriental (Italia, Grecia) están pillando frío y nieve a base de bien, como bien dice el conforero Hate.

Así estaba ayer una de las numerosas islas griegas:


----------



## HATE (6 Ene 2015)




----------



## Bocanegra (11 Ene 2015)

Impresionante fotografía de un *halo de hielo* tomada en la localidad de Red River, en el estado de Nuevo México (EE.UU.) 

https://www.facebook.com/NWSAmarill...94660.208741279137778/940978792580686/?type=1








http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_(fenómeno_meteorológico)
Un halo o antelia es un efecto óptico que usualmente se ve en lugares fríos como la Antártida, Alaska, Groenlandia, norte de Escandinavia o zonas boreales de Rusia y Canadá aunque también puede ocurrir en otros lugares si se dan las condiciones atmosféricas adecuadas, como por ejemplo: fuera de las áreas polares, en zonas donde se están desarrollando tormentas o mal tiempo o, en zonas templadas cuando el aire atmosférico poseé ligeras nubes cristalizadas por el frío (casi siempre nubes del tipo cirrus). El halo está causado por partículas de hielo en suspensión en la tropósfera que refractan la luz haciendo un espectro de colores alrededor de la luna o el sol.


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Ene 2015)

Se acerca el primer envite nivoso de entidad, puesto que está prevista nieve por debajo de 800 o 1000 metros de altitud en bastantes zonas para el próximo domingo.
¡Ya era hora!

:baba:


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (14 Ene 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Se acerca el primer envite nivoso de entidad, puesto que está prevista nieve por debajo de 800 o 1000 metros de altitud en bastantes zonas para el próximo domingo.
> ¡Ya era hora!
> 
> :baba:



La semana que viene todos engripados.


----------



## HATE (18 Ene 2015)

Buena nevada hoy por Madrid ::::::::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Ene 2015)

Si hubiese caído a partir de las siete de la mañana en día laborable, las carreteras en el oeste y norte de la región hubiesen sido un caos.
:fiufiu:


----------



## HATE (19 Ene 2015)

Por aqui habran caido como mucho 5 cm. Muy bonita la nevada y tal pero si no caen 20 cm no me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Ene 2015)

Desde ya mismo hasta el viernes se van a poner las botas de blanco elemento en la Cordillera Cantábrica, principalmente en altitudes superiores a 700 metros sobre el nivel del mar, donde se pueden acumular espesores superiores a los 50 cm en 48 horas.
ienso:


----------



## HATE (22 Ene 2015)

Mañana se dejara ver el sol mas que hoy y veremos el paqueton de nieve que ha caido por el sistema central. Hemos pasado de sol y moscas durante el dia a ver copos durante practicamente toda la semana con restos de nieve que no se han ido a una altitud de 900 metros que no es lo comun porque lo normal es que nieve y el sol se lleva la nieve durante el dia.


----------



## HATE (23 Ene 2015)

Asi esta O Cebreiro, ultima subida dura del camino de santiago aunque despues hasta llegar a santiago es todo un sube y baja continuo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ene 2015)

Se aproxima temporal intenso de viento a partir del viernes:







Para la semana que viene flujo persistente de viento del norte con lluvias y nevadas bastante generalizadas, sobre todo en las cordilleras del norte.
ienso:


----------



## HATE (29 Ene 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlULhnUq8hU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HATE (31 Ene 2015)

Candanchu


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ene 2015)

aqui en lisboa habia alerta de temporal e iba a ver las olas gigantes en nazare



pero como también decian que habia muchiiisimo viento, pues las olas iban a venir muy divididas por el viento (uno que lleva haciendo casi 40 añnos surf me dijo "as ondas vem muito partidas não são as melhores para nazare")

asi que me he quedado en casa y hace un tiempo impresionante, todo sol, un poquito de viento

vaya mierda y yo aqui en casa


mañanan agaroo la tabla


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Ene 2015)

HATE dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlULhnUq8hU&feature=youtu.be



¡Que envidia para ser una ciudad costera situada a la misma latitud que Pontevedra y Girona! :baba:

Aquí hoy mismo también tenemos sitios en los que se están registrando nevadas de 70 u 80 cm en 24 horas, pero claro, hablamos de alta montaña pirenaica y cantábrica a partir de cierta altitud, (por encima de 600 metros sobre el nivel del mar, más o menos).


----------



## HATE (3 Feb 2015)

Un video de candanchu:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB2Uk71K1As


----------



## HATE (4 Feb 2015)

Bajada del puerto de navacerrada a la altura de la fuente de los geologos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Feb 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Bajada del puerto de navacerrada a la altura de la fuente de los geologos.



Cotos, restaurante Venta Marcelino :

Webcam Puerto de Los Cotos - Madrid Webcam - El tiempo en Puerto de Los Cotos

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 13:13 ----------

Dicen que es la playa de Peñíscola :8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2015)

En mi pueblu de alquiler, hoy ha nevado 5 cm. de grosor...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Feb 2015)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Dicen que es la playa de Peñíscola :8:



pues no, parece que es una foto de otro año, y es una granizada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Feb 2015)

Foto del puerto de Cotos tomada del foro de meteo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Feb 2015)

Foto de Aguilar de Campoo ( Palencia ) publicada en el foro de meteo


----------



## alber (5 Feb 2015)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Foto de Aguilar de Campoo ( Palencia ) publicada en el foro de meteo



Espera, que creo que me he dejado los pañales del nene en el coche. ::


----------



## HATE (5 Feb 2015)

Embalse de navacerrada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Feb 2015)

Curiosa foto del embalse de Navacerrada, tomada del foro de meteo







---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 09:53 ----------




HATE dijo:


> Embalse de navacerrada



parece un paisaje propio de una distopía futurista :8:


----------



## HATE (6 Feb 2015)

Por cierto que esos coches que estan aparcados no habran podido salir ni de coña.


----------



## HATE (6 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja2VmZOfdA&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Feb 2015)

Me reincorporo al seguimiento y al foro tras cinco días de ausencia por avería informática gorda.
Gracias a todos por las fotazas de esta ola de frío, que está siendo la más fuerte de los últimos tres años.


Por aquí estoy registrando temperaturas bajo cero de forma continuada desde el martes por la tarde, y el espesor nivoso ronda los 28 cm. :baba:


----------



## sirpask (7 Feb 2015)

Pues parece que acertamos en Noviembre, cuando hicimos la comparación con otro año en el que se registro el record de temperatura octubre- noviembre y luego para febrero vino una ola de frio y nieve jodida.
A ver si lo encuentro.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/12958149-post769.html

Va, ni parecido jeje


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Feb 2015)

Gente necesitamos ayuda en este hilo, Gracias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/619130-efecto-coriolis-y-geodinamica-externa-dudilla.html#post13475126


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2015)

HATE dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja2VmZOfdA&feature=youtu.be&a



Que espectáculo!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 

Quizá se pueda ver esto en España?, me voy a informar.


----------



## HATE (7 Feb 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Que espectáculo!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Quizá se pueda ver esto en España?, me voy a informar.



Yo lo unico que he encontrado es esta foto:







Cortado el tráfico ferroviario entre Alar del Rey y Reinosa. Trabjando sobre el terreno


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Feb 2015)

Temperaturas ahora mismo:


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Feb 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Que espectáculo!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Quizá se pueda ver esto en España?, me voy a informar.



Esto es en Asturias estos días.

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" id="ACTPlayer" width="312" height="176"><param name="movie" value="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf///ACTPlayer.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="assetID=1126600_es_videos&location=embed&host=http://multimedia.lne.es" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><embed src="http://tlb.hwcdn.net/a7t8j9h8/cds/NUEVAES/swf///ACTPlayer.swf" width="312" height="176" flashvars="assetID=1126600_es_videos&location=embed&host=http://multimedia.lne.es" name="ACTPlayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Feb 2015)

algunas temperaturas de esta noche, según meteoclimatic :


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Feb 2015)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> algunas temperaturas de esta noche, según meteoclimatic :



Todas esas zonas son muy favorables a desplomes brutales de temperatura, siempre que en noches invernales coincidan cielos despejados con viento en calma. La orografía de esos lugares que citas suele consistir en valles y hondonadas donde se acumula el aire frío por inversión.


----------



## HATE (10 Feb 2015)

Mucha superficie nevada se ve alrededor de la cordillera cantabrica:


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Feb 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Mucha superficie nevada se ve alrededor de la cordillera cantabrica:



Es mejor verlo in situ, sin ninguna duda... :8::8::8::8:

NEVADÓN EN LA MONTAÑA PALENTINA (FEBRERO 2015).


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Feb 2015)

Paso a saludar y a recomendaros que leáis este hilo:
Clima de Barcelona - Climas del mundo y climatología histórica


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Feb 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Paso a saludar y a recomendaros que leáis este hilo:
> Clima de Barcelona - Climas del mundo y climatología histórica



Todo lo ahí dicho en el enlace de arriba por los expertos meteolocos de Meteored, se puede entender mejor de esta forma con este mapa:



En todo el tramo central catalán encajado en esas dos lineas negras, las situaciones de vientos intensos de tramuntana, que provienen del noroeste y avanzan hacia el sureste (como las flechas rojas), son mucho menos numerosos, y cuando lo hacen es con menos potencia.
Por tanto, automáticamente el viento de origen contrario, procedente del mar y por tanto buen aportador de humedad (ingrediente fundamental para ver lluvia), es algo más destacado.

Es por eso que la costa del sur de Tarragona y la de Castellón por un lado, y las situadas desde el norte del Golfo de Rosas hacia Marsella son menos lluviosas, más ventosas, (el viento intenso reseca el terreno con más rapidez) y reciben más insolación solar, dando lugar a que el paisaje y el arbolado de ambas zonas es mucho más típico mediterráneo que el del tramo central catalán que he encajado en esas dos lineas.

Luego si contamos que las aguas de la costa barcelonesa se calientan bastante cada verano, ahí ya tenemos el aporte de calor más humedad, que unido al aire frío en las capas altas de la atmósfera cuando hay vaguadas o danas, dan lugar a tormentas veraniegas más intensas y más numerosas que en el resto del litoral mediterráneo hispano-francés.

Por todo esto es por que los meteoforeros comentan en dicho enlace que la costa central catalana y gran parte de las comarcas interiores encajan poco paisajísticamente con el bioma típico de bosque seco mediterráneo por tener más precipitaciones estivales que la media habitual para cualquier clima mediterráneo puro.

De hecho un hipotético conductor turista que venga desde el centro de Francia hacia Marsella para continuar por toda la costa hacia Barcelona verá que una vez pasa de Figueres al sur, el paisaje adquiere una bonita mezcla de mediterráneo y centroeuropeo, y tendrá la sensación de que está viajando hacia el norte de nuevo climáticamente hablando por unos instantes.

Si dicho conductor siguiese hacia Tarragona ya volvería a ver paísajes y climas cada vez más secos, más mediterráneos típicos. :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

Over, sino fuera por aquella semana de frío extremo y que nevo (al menos donde vivo), menudo invierno más caluroso...esta night he dormio medio en borlas y con solo una sabanita...y eso que ahora estoy en el interior de Gerunda...:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Feb 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> De hehco9, un hipotético conductor turista que venga desde el centro de Francia hacia Marsella para continuar por toda la costa hacia Barcelona verá que una vez pasa de Figueres al sur, el paisaje adquiere una bonita mezcla de mediterráneo y centroeuropeo, y tendrá la sensación de que está viajando hacia el norte de nuevo climáticamente hablando por unos instantes.
> 
> Si dicho conductor siguiese hacia Tarragona ya volvería a ver paísajes y climas cada vez más secos, más mediterráneos típicos. :



El paisaje es bastante verde de la ciudad de Girona al Vallès Occidental, pero a partir del Llobregat, se nota otra vez una entrada en el clima mediterráneo... Tal vez hace 50 años los bosques seguían hasta más allá del Llobregat, pero con la erosión que ha sufrido el Bajo Llobregat con la industrialización, se nota bastante el deterioro del paisaje a partir de ahí.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Feb 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El paisaje es bastante verde de la ciudad de Girona al Vallès Occidental, pero a partir del Llobregat, se nota otra vez una entrada en el clima mediterráneo... Tal vez hace 50 años los bosques seguían hasta más allá del Llobregat, pero con la erosión que ha sufrido el Bajo Llobregat con la industrialización, se nota bastante el deterioro del paisaje a partir de ahí.



La excesiva urbanización habrá influido ahí en ese sector concreto en detrimento de los bosques, pero incluso ahí la pluviometría media anual y la relativamente elevada pluviometría en los meses veraniegos todavía deben ser ligeramente superiores al de un clima mediterráneo típico.

Tanto por los datos que he podido ver por la red como por los análisis y explicaciones de los meteolocos que viven en la costa de Barcelona, se aprecia que desde Sitges hasta el cabo de Begur se da esa desvirtuación que hace que en toda esa zona el clima pierda un poco las propiedades mediterráneas puras (esto es, el estiaje intenso estival).

Todavía me acuerdo de mi primer viaje a tierras catalanas hace nueve años a mediados de agosto, cuando fui en coche hasta Calella de Palafrugel, como iba con la boca abierta viendo tantas zonas arboladas desde Igualada hasta la misma costa gerundense, cuando las ultimas comarcas de Lleida que limitan con Barcelona por la A-2 todavía dan sensación de estepa mediterránea semiárida. 
Por cierto, que de tres días que estuve allí en un camping, los tres días llovió con ganas durante una media hora cada día debido a tormentazas eléctricas que a eso de las ocho de la tarde venían formadas desde el Pirineo hasta la costa. En ningún otro sitio he visto llover con tanta torrencialidad en pleno mes de agosto, y eso que el resto de las jornadas (horas nocturnas incluidas) aquello era una sauna asfixiante, por lo que por la mañana y mediodía apetecía refrescarse en la playa o ponerse a la sombra.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2015 at 22:09 ----------

Refiriéndome otra vez al mapa que he puesto más arriba esta tarde, esos dos puntos costeros que he marcado, que vienen a decir uno que Badalona es el punto costero mediterráneo ibérico donde de media más llueve en verano, (46 mm en junio, 32 mm en julio y 58 mm en agosto) y el otro que Calella es donde más llueve de media en el cómputo total anual (con 760 mm, según las fuentes del enlace que puse al foro de Meteored, y referenciadas por un meteoloco catalán), *parece ser que ambos puntos son los más destacados en los valores mostrados para todo el tramo litoral desde Oporto hasta la ciudad italiana de Génova.*

Genoa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Porto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Feb 2015)

Todo esto de la pluviometría del litoral catalán me ha animado a buscar más datos para comparar con el resto de las costas euromediterráneas, siendo el resultado estos dos mapas. Hacía tiempo que no empleaba mi tiempo libre en ellos. :


----------



## kenny220 (22 Feb 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Over, sino fuera por aquella semana de frío extremo y que nevo (al menos donde vivo), menudo invierno más caluroso...esta night he dormio medio en borlas y con solo una sabanita...y eso que ahora estoy en el interior de Gerunda...:



jodo pues en salamanca un febrero del carajo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Feb 2015)

kenny220 dijo:


> jodo pues en salamanca un febrero del carajo.



Fría podrá ser (como lo es el resto de la meseta norte), pero tanto la ciudad como casi toda la provincia, (excepto las cumbres más altas que rodean Bejar, por encima de 2000 metros de altura), es poco propensa a ver la nieve en dosis aceptables.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Feb 2015)

Estamos hoy en alerta roja por mala mar en la costa norte y por nevadas muy fuertes en el Pirineo de Huesca.
¡Cuidado los que estéis por ahí!


----------



## HATE (25 Feb 2015)

Mucho viento del norte y aqui en el centro no cae casi nada con estas situaciones. No solo la cordillera cantabrica nos hace de tapon, tambien esta el sistema iberico.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Mar 2015)

Parece que poco a poco las temperaturas van siendo algo primaverales.
Tengo todas las ventanas de casa abiertas ahora mismo, con 14º C en el exterior, y eso que hay algunas nubes tapando el sol a ratos, que sino nos íbamos claramente por encima de 15º C.
:


----------



## HATE (5 Mar 2015)

Febrero 2015, frío en general y húmedo en el norte

El mes de febrero ha tenido carácter frío a muy frío en general, con una media de 7,4 ºC, valor que queda 1,1º C por debajo de la media de este mes. Se ha tratado del cuarto mes de febrero más frío del siglo XXI. En cuanto a la precipitación, ha alcanzado los 52mm, valor que es igual a la media del mes, si bien la distribución ha sido muy desigual, habiendo resultado muy húmedo a extremadamente húmedo en el norte y Baleares y normal o relativamente seco en el resto de España.


Temperaturas

El mes de febrero ha tenido carácter frío a muy frío en general, con una temperatura media sobre España de 7,4º C, valor que queda 1,1º C por debajo de la media de este mes** (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del cuarto mes de febrero más frío del siglo XXI en España, por detrás de los correspondientes a los años 2005, 2006 y 2012.

La oscilación térmica diurna ha sido bastante inferior a lo normal, de forma que mientras las temperaturas máximas de febrero han sido en promedio 1,7º C inferiores al valor normal, las mínimas se situaron sólo 0,5º C por debajo de dicho valor. Se ha tratado del segundo mes de febrero de temperaturas máximas diarias más bajas del presente siglo sólo superiores a las del año 2005.
Las temperaturas del mes quedaron por debajo de los valores normales en toda España, con anomalías negativas de 1º C a 2º C en general. Las anomalías mas acusadas, superiores a 2º C, se observaron en el País Vasco, nordeste de Castilla y León, este de Andalucía, sureste de Castilla-La Mancha y en general en las zonas altas de los sistemas montañosos. En Baleares el mes en general muy frío con anomalías negativas superiores a 1º C, mientras que en Canarias tuvo carácter frío a muy frío con una anomalía media de -1º C.







Anomalías de temperaturas de febrero 2015

En relación con el comportamiento de las temperaturas a lo largo de febrero, lo más destacable fue el episodio de temperaturas muy bajas que se produjo entre los días 3 y 9, debido una entrada de aire muy frío desde el interior de Europa, lo que dio lugar a precipitaciones de nieve en el norte peninsular, incluso a nivel del mar y a heladas fuertes en zonas altas. En el resto del mes las temperaturas se mantuvieron con oscilaciones, pero no muy alejadas de los valores medios de febrero, manifestándose un apreciable ascenso térmico en los últimos días del mes.
Las temperaturas más bajas se produjeron al final de la situación de entrada de aire muy frío citada anteriormente. El valor mínimo entre estaciones principales correspondió a Molina de Aragón con -11,9º C el día 8, seguido del Puerto de Navacerrada con -10,2º C el día 4. Entre capitales de provincia, destaca el observatorio de Burgos-aeropuerto de Villafría con -9,3º C, valor observado el día 10, seguido de Teruel con -8,3º C y Soria con -8,2º C, ambos valores registrados el día 8.

Las temperaturas más elevadas del mes se registraron en los 3 últimos días del mismo cuando se alcanzaron valores cercanos a los 25º C en áreas del sureste peninsular. Los valores más altos se observaron el día 26 en las estaciones de Murcia con 24,6º y Valencia con 24,2º C. También cabe citar el valor de 24,0º C de temperatura máxima registrado el día 16 en el aeropuerto canario de Tenerife-Reina Sofía.

Precipitaciones 
En el mes de febrero la precipitación media sobre España ha alcanzado los 52mm, valor que es igual a la media del mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010), si bien la distribución espacial de estas precipitaciones ha sido muy desigual, habiendo resultado muy húmedo a extremadamente húmedo en el norte y Baleares y en general normal o relativamente seco en el resto de España.
En toda la franja norte peninsular desde el norte de Galicia hasta el norte de Aragón febrero resultó muy húmedo, incluso fue extremadamente húmedo en Cantabria, País Vasco, centro y norte de Navarra y norte de la provincia de Burgos. Si se compara con los valores medios de febrero se aprecia que las cantidades acumuladas en este mes superan el 200% de dicho valor en toda la franja que se extiende sobre el norte peninsular desde Asturias al norte de la provincia de Zaragoza, llegando a alcanzar valores por encima del 300% de la media en gran parte del País Vasco y en algunas áreas de Cantabria, La Rioja y Navarra. Estas abundantes precipitaciones del norte han dado lugar a que se hayan registrado máximos históricos de precipitación para febrero en los observatorios de San Sebastian-Igueldo, Bilbao-aeropuerto y Santander-aeropuerto.

Las precipitaciones también superaron los valores normales en las islas de Mallorca y Menorca, donde febrero ha resultado muy húmedo, así como en la zona del Sistema Central, norte del Sistema Ibérico, algunas áreas del este de Andalucía y del interior de Murcia y amplias zonas de Castilla-La Mancha. En el resto de España el mes fue seco, especialmente en Extremadura, Canarias, Cataluña, oeste de Andalucía y de Castilla y León y litoral de Valencia, donde las precipitaciones no alcanzaron el 50% del valor normal de este mes.









Precipitación febrero 2015
En la primera decena de febrero las precipitaciones afectaron en mayor o menor medida a todas las regiones, pero fueron especialmente abundantes en el interior de las comunidades Cantábricas y en el extremo norte de Castilla y León, donde en muchas zonas se superaron ampliamente los 100mm. Estas copiosas precipitaciones fueron en forma de nieve en cotas muy bajas debido a las bajas temperaturas de estos primeros días del mes.

En la segunda decena hubo de nuevo precipitaciones abundantes en la franja norte peninsular, así como en el Sistema Central, en gran parte del cuadrante sureste peninsular y en el norte de la isla de Mallorca. Las cantidades más importantes se registraron en el sur de Cantabria donde superaron los 100mm.

En la tercera decena se mantuvo la situación de precipitaciones copiosas y persistentes en el norte peninsular, que fueron especialmente importantes con cantidades superiores a los 100mm en Cantabria, País Vasco, norte de la provincia de Burgos, norte y centro de Navarra y extremo norte de Aragón. Se llegaron a acumular cantidades superiores a 300mm en áreas del noroeste de Navarra.

A lo largo del mes hubo diversos episodios que dieron lugar a precipitaciones intensas en el norte, que frecuentemente fueron de nieve en cotas bajas, llegando las nevadas a afectar ocasionalmente a áreas costeras. De todas estas situaciones de precipitaciones abundantes, la más importante fue la que afectó entre los días 23 y 26 al País vasco, norte de Navarra, Cantabria y norte de Aragón, con cantidades acumuladas superiores a 200mm. en puntos del País Vasco y norte de Navarra. En este episodio se registró la mayor precipitación diaria del mes en un observatorio principal que correspondió a Hondarribia con 49,9mm el día 25.

Febrero 2015, frÃ*o en general y hÃºmedo en el norte | Revista del Aficionado a la MeteorologÃ*a

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 10:56 ----------

Y marzo que empieza de la peor manera porque por el sistema central con estas temperaturas nos quedamos sin nieve para que se produzca un buen deshielo en abril o mayo.


----------



## Vendémiaire (5 Mar 2015)

De pena como esta ya el campo de seco. Esceptuando la cornisa norte como siempre, el resto de la peninsula es un secarral extremo en pleno mes de marzo. Una pena.

Fuegos en 3.. 2 .. 1..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2015)

Antes el verano comenzaba en Mayo-Junio...ahora comienza ya a mediados de Marzo...menuda mierda seca....:abajo:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Mar 2015)

Yo estoy hasta asustado. 25-30 grados desde final de febrero y sin calar el suelo de agua, este veroño-inviernano-primarano va a ser apocaliptico


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Mar 2015)

Más de media Europa con cielos despejados en estos instantes, y con temperaturas casi primaverales en su parte suroccidental:


----------



## Jean du Moulin (7 Mar 2015)

Octubre batió todos los records de temperatura.

Febrero, nos regaló la mayor nevada que se recuerda, al menos aquí en el norte de León, y mira que si algo hemos visto, es nevar.

En marzo, andamos por los 15 grados y eso que la mayor parte del terreno sigue cubierto de nieve.

Todo ello en apenas cinco meses.

Pero oigan!.....todo normal, el cambio climático
es un asustaviejas podemita para imponer el decrecimiento y torpedear la NEP.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Mar 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Más de media Europa con cielos despejados en estos instantes, y con temperaturas casi primaverales en su parte suroccidental:



hoy he estado en la playita por lisboa, impresionante dia de surf, sin viento, y olas gigantes


hasta cuando va a durar esto????


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Mar 2015)

Año muy seco en Valencia, ni gota fría ni nada.


----------



## HATE (7 Mar 2015)

Hoy con la bici a unos 1300 metros de altitud por el sistema central pegaba el sol de una forma curiosa. Se podia ir perfectamente en manga corta y pantalon corto, bajando ya era otra cosa. Mucha agua por todas partes pero parecia mas finales de abril o mayo que principios de marzo. 

La verdad es que no hacen mucha gracia estas temperaturas ahora, veremos lo que da de si el resto del mes y la primavera.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Mar 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> hoy he estado en la playita por lisboa, impresionante dia de surf, sin viento, y olas gigantes
> 
> 
> hasta cuando va a durar esto????



La primavera junto con el otoño son épocas en la que la atmósfera es muy cambiante e impredecible, pero así a ojo parece que tendremos cinco o seis días más de esta guisa por toda nuestra península e inmediaciones.
Aunque a la gente que no es meteoloca le pueda parecer raro, en nuestras latitudes europeas el invierno es más estable que el otoño y que la primavera, es decir, una situación concreta (ya sea anticiclón, circulación zonal intensa mandándonos borrascas atlánticas, siberiana, etc), puede durar días y semanas en invierno.


----------



## Marqués de Riscal (8 Mar 2015)

¡Hola! qué bueno que hay alguien de guardia :baba:

Necesito saber cuáles han sido los días de témporas primaverales.


Aquí tengo el extracto de la Wiki:



> Témporas de Primavera (o Primeras): Son el *miércoles, viernes y sábado de la segunda semana de Cuaresma.*
> Témporas de Verano (o Segundas): Son el miércoles, viernes y sábado de la primera semana después de Pentecostés.
> Témporas de Otoño (o Terceras): Son el miércoles, viernes y sábado siguientes al 14 de septiembre, día de la Exaltación de la Santa Cruz. Si este día cae en miércoles, entonces las témporas serán el miércoles, viernes y sábado de la semana siguiente.
> Témporas de Invierno (o Cuartas): Son el miércoles, viernes y sábado siguientes al 13 de diciembre, día de Santa Lucía. Si este día cae en miércoles, entonces las témporas serán el miércoles, viernes y sábado de la semana siguiente.




Un saludo


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Mar 2015)

Marqués de Riscal dijo:


> ¡Hola! qué bueno que hay alguien de guardia :baba:
> 
> Necesito saber cuáles han sido los días de témporas primaverales.
> 
> ...



No me fio mucho de las temporás, y por lo que veo en esta página, han fallado bastante este año:
Cabanuelas - Cabañuelas 2015


----------



## HATE (12 Mar 2015)

Parecen que por fin van a bajar las temperaturas a partir de mañana pero poco mas que contar.


----------



## El Peseta (12 Mar 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Parecen que por fin van a bajar las temperaturas a partir de mañana pero poco mas que contar.



Pero de agua seguimos igual por el sureste, ni una puta gota.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Mar 2015)

El Peseta dijo:


> Pero de agua seguimos igual por el sureste, ni una puta gota.



Mira al cielo mañana, que estáis de enhorabuena:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (17 Mar 2015)

Por ahora nada, a ver cuando llega, la esperamos como agua de mayo en marzo


----------



## HATE (19 Mar 2015)

Invierno frío y con un reparto muy desigual de precipitaciones

18/03/2015 - El invierno 2014-2015, hasta el 28 de febrero, ha tenido carácter frío, con una temperatura media de 7,4 ºC, valor que se sitúa 0,6 ºC por debajo del valor medio normal. En cuanto a precipitaciones ha sido más bien seco en conjunto pero con una distribución espacial muy desigual de las lluvias.
Temperaturas
El invierno 2014-2015 (período comprendido entre el 1 de diciembre y el 28 de febrero) ha tenido en conjunto carácter frío, con una temperatura media sobre el conjunto de España de 7,4º C, valor que se sitúa 0,6º C por debajo del valor medio normal (período de referencia 1981-2010).








Las temperaturas medias estacionales se situaron por debajo de los valores normales en casi toda España, como se advierte en el mapa adjunto. En el centro peninsular y en el tercio oriental el invierno tuvo carácter normal a frío con temperaturas en general ligeramente inferiores a las normales, con anomalías negativas menores de 1º C. En el resto del territorio peninsular febrero fue muy frío con anomalías térmicas negativas ligeramente mayores de 1º C en general, que fueron más acusadas en áreas de Castilla y León y Andalucía. En los dos archipiélagos el invierno tuvo también carácter frío con anomalías negativas medias del orden de 1º C.








En los tres meses invernales las temperaturas quedaron por debajo de la media del período 1981-2010. En los meses de diciembre y enero la anomalía térmica negativa fue muy reducida, de 0,2º C y 0,3º C respectivamente, mientras que en febrero fue en cambio bastante acusada alcanzando el valor de -1,1º C.
En diciembre las temperaturas medias mensuales alcanzaron o superaron los valores normales en Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra y Cataluña, mientras en el resto de las regiones el mes tuvo carácter frío, con anomalías negativas superiores a 1º C en diversas zonas de Andalucía, Extremadura y Castilla y León así como en la isla de Ibiza. En Canarias las temperaturas fueron normales o ligeramente superiores a las normales, mientras en Baleares tuvo carácter muy frío en Ibiza y normal en el resto del archipiélago.
En enero las temperaturas medias se situaron en torno a los valores normales en el centro peninsular y en el tercio oriental, mientras que el mes tuvo carácter frío en el resto del territorio peninsular; enero resultó incluso muy frío en amplias áreas de Castilla y León y Extremadura, donde las anomalías negativas de las temperaturas medias mensuales fueron mayores de 1º C. En Baleares el mes fue normal en Mallorca y Menorca y más frío de lo normal en Ibiza, mientras que en Canarias las temperaturas fueron en general inferiores a las normales, especialmente en las islas más occidentales.
En febrero las temperaturas medias mensuales quedaron por debajo de los valores normales en toda España. Las anomalías negativas más acusadas, superiores a 2º C, se observaron en el País Vasco, nordeste de Castilla y León, este de Andalucía, sureste de Castilla La Mancha y en general en las zonas altas de los sistemas montañosos. En Baleares el mes fue en general muy frío con anomalías negativas superiores a 1º C, mientras que en Canarias tuvo carácter frío a muy frío con una anomalía media de -1º C.
Las temperaturas mínimas más bajas del trimestre se produjeron en las situaciones de entrada de aire frío procedente del centro del continente Europeo que se registraron en los últimos días del mes de diciembre y en la primera decena de febrero. El valor mínimo entre estaciones principales correspondió a Molina de Aragón con -11,9º C el día 8 de febrero, seguido del Puerto de Navacerrada con -10,3º C el día 29 de diciembre. Entre capitales de provincia, destaca el observatorio de Burgos-aeropuerto de Villafría con -9,3º C, valor observado el día 10 de febrero, seguido de Teruel con -8,3º C y Soria con -8,2º C, ambos valores registrados el día 8 de febrero. Salamanca-Matacán también registró -8,2º C el día 31 de diciembre.
Las temperaturas más elevadas del trimestre se alcanzaron en observatorios de las Islas Canarias el día 25 de diciembre, destacando Tenerife-aeropuerto Reina Sofía con 27.1º C y el aeropuerto de la Palma con 26,1º C. En el resto de España las temperaturas máximas más elevadas del invierno mes se registraron el día 30 de enero en las zonas costeras del sureste peninsular, especialmente en la región de Murcia donde llegaron a superar los 25º C. Los valores máximos correspondieron a las estaciones de Murcia con 25,5º y Murcia-Alcantarilla con 25,2º C. También se registraron temperaturas máximas muy próximas a los 25º C en la región de Murcia y en el litoral de Valencia en los últimos días de Febrero.
Precipitaciones
El invierno ha sido más bien seco en conjunto, si bien con una distribución espacial muy desigual de las precipitaciones, de forma que ha habido regiones en las que ha sido extremadamente húmedo y en otras en las que por el contrario fue seco a muy seco. La precipitación media sobre España ha sido de 150 mm., valor que queda en torno a un 24% por debajo de la media del trimestre.







Como se aprecia en el mapa que se adjunta, la distribución geográfica de las precipitaciones del invierno ha sido extremadamente desigual, marcada por el claro predominio de los vientos del norte al noroeste. De esta forma, las precipitaciones acumuladas en el trimestre han superado muy ampliamente los valores normales en las regiones de la franja cantábrica desde el nordeste de Galicia al País Vasco, así como en Navarra, La Rioja, norte de Castilla y León, islas de Mallorca y Menorca y algunas áreas mas reducidas del Sistema Central y de las sierras del nordeste de Andalucía y del norte de la región de Murcia. Las cantidades totalizadas superan el doble del valor normal en el País Vasco, Cantabria, centro y este de Asturias, mitad noroeste de Navarra y norte de Castilla y León, llegando incluso a superar el 300% de la media dentro de una franja que se extiende por el norte desde el este de Asturias hasta el País Vasco. Por el contrario, en el oeste y nordeste peninsulares, así como en Canarias el invierno ha sido seco en general. Las precipitaciones del trimestre no han llegado al 50% del valor normal en Extremadura, Andalucía occidental, provincias de Salamanca, Zamora y Valladolid, extremo nordeste de Aragón y gran parte de las comunidades de Cataluña y Canarias, así como en zonas costeras de Murcia y del norte de Valencia.







El déficit de precipitaciones del invierno a nivel nacional se debió en gran medida al comportamiento pluviométrico de diciembre, dado que la precipitación acumulada en este mes sólo supuso el 50% del valor normal. Enero fue casi normal en precipitaciones, con una precipitación media sobre España que quedó un 10% por debajo del valor normal, mientras que en febrero la precipitación media igualó exactamente el correspondiente valor normal.
En diciembre sólo se alcanzaron los valores normales de precipitación en las regiones cantábricas, donde diciembre fue muy húmedo, así como en La Rioja, extremo norte de Castilla y León, gran parte de Navarra, Menorca, norte de Mallorca y algunas pequeñas áreas de Aragón, Murcia, sur de Valencia y costa catalana. En el resto de España el mes fue seco a muy seco. La escasez de precipitaciones fue más acusada en el área de Pirineos, en Canarias y en el tercio occidental peninsular donde las cantidades acumuladas en este mes no llegaron en general a alcanzar el 25% del valor normal.
Enero resultó relativamente húmedo en el centro y norte de Galicia, regiones cantábricas, La Rioja, Navarra y extremo norte de Castilla y León, así como en el área del Sistema Central, noreste del Sistema Ibérico, zonas montañosas del sureste peninsular, Menorca y parte de Mallorca. En el resto de España este mes fue normal o seco, con un déficit de precipitaciones más apreciable, superior al 50% del valor medio, en Cataluña, franja costera mediterránea desde el norte de Valencia a Almería, noroeste de Extremadura y gran parte de Canarias.
En Febrero la distribución espacial de las precipitaciones fue muy desigual, habiendo resultado muy húmedo a extremadamente húmedo en el norte y parte de Baleares y en general normal o relativamente seco en el resto de España. Las cantidades acumuladas en este mes superaron el 200% de dicho valor en toda la franja que se extiende sobre el norte peninsular desde Asturias al norte de la provincia de Zaragoza, llegando a alcanzar valores por encima del 300% de la media en gran parte del País Vasco y en algunas áreas de Cantabria, La Rioja y Navarra. Febrero también resultó más húmedo de lo normal en las islas de Mallorca y Menorca, en la zona del Sistema Central, en el norte del Sistema Ibérico, en amplias zonas de Castilla la Mancha y en algunas áreas del este de Andalucía y del interior de Murcia. En el resto de España el mes fue seco, especialmente en Extremadura, Canarias, Cataluña, oeste de Andalucía y de Castilla y León y litoral de Valencia, donde las precipitaciones no alcanzaron el 50% del valor normal de este mes
A lo largo del trimestre invernal se produjeron diversos episodios de precipitaciones intensas, de entre los cuales destacan los siguientes: el que dio lugar a precipitaciones muy copiosas en el País Vasco el día 27 de diciembre, el que afectó al sur de Andalucía el día 18 de enero, el que afectó al norte peninsular y a zonas montañosas del centro entre los días 29 y 31 de enero y los diversos episodios que a lo largo de febrero dieron lugar a precipitaciones intensas en el norte, frecuentemente de nieve en cotas bajas, habiendo sido el más importante el que afectó entre los días 23 y 26 al País vasco, norte de Navarra, Cantabria y norte de Aragón.
El valor máximo de precipitación diaria acumulado entre observatorios principales en el trimestre correspondió al puerto de Navacerrada con 127,3mm el día 30 de enero, seguido de Rota con 89,4mm el día 18 de enero y Hondarribia con 84,3mm el día 27 de diciembre.


Invierno frío y con un reparto muy desigual de precipitaciones - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Marqués de Riscal (19 Mar 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> No me fio mucho de las temporás, y por lo que veo en esta página, han fallado bastante este año:
> Cabanuelas - Cabañuelas 2015



Gracias, según esa página la primavera será la típica, sin embargo observando los días concretos de témporas 27,28 y 29 de Febrero, debería salir una Primavera fresquita, nublada y con lloviznas frecuentes. Ya veremos.


Cambiando de tema, este sábado se producirá "la marea del siglo" llamada así porque su ciclo es cada 18 años y esto se debe a una alineación entre el Sol y la Luna muy extrema, además de mostrarnos un eclipse. Serán las mareas vivas más fuertes en 18 años, aunque no se esperan problemas la diferencia de niveles será de hasta 4'5 metros en la Costa Cantábrica.


saludos


----------



## sirpask (19 Mar 2015)

Febrero de 2015, el segundo más caluroso en 135 años


----------



## Andrespp (19 Mar 2015)

Que pasa en Orense? tanto en invierno como en verano, muchos dias tiene la temperatura mas alta de la peninsula.

Por ejemplo hoy daban en el teldiario matinal unas maximas de 17 grados en Sevilla, y en Orense 20....


----------



## Facha (19 Mar 2015)

Andrespp dijo:


> Que pasa en Orense? tanto en invierno como en verano, muchos dias tiene la temperatura mas alta de la peninsula.
> 
> Por ejemplo hoy daban en el teldiario matinal unas maximas de 17 grados en Sevilla, y en Orense 20....



Aquí pasamos de 20 al mediodía a 0 por la noche... hoy a las 15.30 19º y por la noche supongo que iremos a los 2º-3º como útlimamente, el Sábado dan unos 22º


----------



## Chache (19 Mar 2015)

Andrespp dijo:


> Que pasa en Orense? tanto en invierno como en verano, muchos dias tiene la temperatura mas alta de la peninsula.
> 
> Por ejemplo hoy daban en el teldiario matinal unas maximas de 17 grados en Sevilla, y en Orense 20....



Pues es que Orense está en un sitio peculiar. Es una zona de transición del clima oceánico al más Mediterráneo, de hecho en verano tienen relativamente pocas lluvias y muchas horas de sol, es la zona menos lluviosa de Galicia y la más soleada, así que en verano es normal que tengan temperaturas altas.

Al mismo tiempo están a poca altura y rodeada de montañas, así que entre la influencia oceánica que tienen y su baja altura, que tiende a evitar que haga demasiado frío, se le suma el efecto foehn, que hace que ciertos vientos se recalienten al cruzar cordilleras montañosas y que lleguen secos y cálidos al valle subiendo la temperatura.

De hecho tampoco es raro que en invierno haya días con Bilbao como ciudad más calurosa del país, por encima de las andaluzas, por este mismo efecto. Tener viento sur en el País Vasco y ver que las temperaturas suben a 20º no es nada raro, cuando en Sevilla es posible que no pasen de 15º o 18º. Pero claro, si luego a los orensanos les toca una noche de calma y cielos despejados, con las montañas aislándoles de la costa un tanto, pueden tener heladas, no tanto como en la meseta, pero sí bastantes. Y comerse buena parte de los temporales de invierno.

En fin, que es una zona de transición peculiar que puede dar resultados raros en épocas extremas. Y como encima les llueve bastante en invierno, cuando llega julio y no cae una gota y se despeja el cielo, la humedad ambiental hace que sea un infierno.


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Mar 2015)

Facha dijo:


> Aquí pasamos de 20 al mediodía a 0 por la noche... hoy a las 15.30 19º y por la noche supongo que iremos a los 2º-3º como útlimamente, el Sábado dan unos 22º



Pues no se yo si esas diferencias de temperatura sobre todo por la zona de Xinzo será de lo más amplia de la península, a ver si el amigo overdrive nos ilumina.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Mar 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Pues no se yo si esas diferencias de temperatura sobre todo por la zona de Xinzo será de lo más amplia de la península, a ver si el amigo overdrive nos ilumina.



Contando Galicia y el norte de Portugal seguro que sí, pero a nivel peninsular general y contando todos los meses del año hay muchas más zonas con más amplitud térmica, especialmente en el interior dentro de la mitad este peninsular, como este mapa que tengo enlazado en la sección de enlaces URL climáticos muestra. El color rojo intenso indica la zona con mayores contrastes térmicos día-noche a lo largo de todo un año:







---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 23:33 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Febrero de 2015, el segundo más caluroso en 135 años



A nivel global sí, pero a nivel peninsular ha sido ligeramente más frío que la media.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Mar 2015)

Están colgando por los foros esta animación del Sat24 del eclipse solar que tuvimos ayer:







Dentro de once años tendremos otro eclipse de sol, a mediados de agosto de 2026 concretamente, y esa vez será total y cruzando la península en trayectoria de noroeste a sureste. Es de esperar que todos o casi todos podamos disfrutar de tal evento sin nubes, como habitualmente suelen corresponder las condiciones meteo en esas fechas en nuestras latitudes. 







Para principios de agosto de 2027 tendremos otro más:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Mar 2015)

2026...habremos fallecido trillones de veces...::


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Mar 2015)

Cuando demonios hará buen tiempo de nuevo que me quiero morenear como a primeros de mes?


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Mar 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cuando demonios hará buen tiempo de nuevo que me quiero morenear como a primeros de mes?



A partir del jueves o viernes habrá unos días de buen tiempo, pero de momento ahora mismo seguiremos con fresquete, e incluso algunos afortunados como yo estamos viendo nevar ahora mismo. :


----------



## HATE (24 Mar 2015)

Parece que despues de estos ultimos dias con tiempo lluvioso y frio seguna la zona volvemos al sol y moscas.


----------



## HATE (26 Mar 2015)




----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Mar 2015)

La tragedia de Germanwings me ha hecho por un momento olvidarme de la catástrofe en sí para fijarme un poco en los detalles climáticos de la zona. He encontrado estos datos de una población llamada Embrun, situada a unos 25 kilómetros en linea recta del lugar del accidente.

Me sorprende que es un lugar algo más soleado que el sector del Sistema Central donde resido (en términos de horas de insolación anual). No obstante, la estación seca veraniega es muy breve y poco marcada, teniendo ellos el doble de lluvia en el mes menos lluvioso, que es julio.
Por estar a casi 45º de latitud norte debe implicar que la subsidencia anticiclónica veraniega típica de los climas mediterráneos allí afecta menos, por lo que deben tener más precipitaciones veraniegas asociadas a tormentas eléctricas.
No obstante, es un lugar que sigue cumpliendo con dos de los requisitos de los climas mediterráneos: la época menos lluviosa del año sucede a mediados de verano y también un número de horas de sol anuales destacable.

Embrun (Hautes-Alpes) â€” WikipÃ©dia


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Mar 2015)

Aunque las noches serán algo frías por esa zona del sureste francés, las temperaturas en las horas centrales del día serán agradables, y lo que es más importante, habrá buena visibilidad con cielos poco nubosos o despejados, por lo que las tareas de rescate irán bien.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Abr 2015)

Os presento mi nuevo trabajo meteofriki que estoy elaborando en ratos libres, que consiste en cuatro mapas para cada una de las estaciones del año. Creo que en mes y medio o dos meses como mucho lo tendré completo, y aprovecharé para entonces para inaugurar el volumen tres de este nuestro querido hilo. Como España y Francia son países extensos, he decidido señalar las principales ciudades regionales y poner los límites de las mismas, para orientarme mejor con las ciudades que debo poner.
He decidido también añadir los archipiélagos atlánticos poniendo el dato de la principal ciudad de cada isla, aprovechando el poco espacio que me quedaba.

He creído conveniente también señalar el valenciano Rincón de Ademuz.
:

Verano:






Los tres restantes los pongo aquí para no sobrecargar con imágenes grandes:


Spoiler



Primavera:






Otoño:






Invierno:


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Abr 2015)

Llevamos unos cuantos días de tiempo tranquilo y seco, con temperaturas agradables a mediodía pero algo frescas de noche y de madrugada. Eso sí, en estos instantes está haciendo presencia un meteoro que últimamente no había estado demasiado activo; me refiero al viento que está soplando en mi anemómetro con rachas de 40 km/h proveniente del sureste.

Por otra parte, en los sistemas montañosos del tercio sur peninsular llevan dos días teniendo tormentas eléctricas por las tardes.


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 Abr 2015)

Tremenda granizada ha caído por Ciudad Real esta tarde:





https://twitter.com/_AlejandroFL/status/586213770042683392


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Abr 2015)

por aquí calor y mierdas x el estilo...0 agua..


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Abr 2015)

Bueno, poco a poco la atmósfera está dejando atrás el invierno y va evolucionando hacia patrones pluviométricos primaverales, y es que ahora mismo aquí y en gran parte del sur y sureste peninsular está lloviendo (sin demasiado frío), y también acabo de escuchar los primeros tres truenos de la temporada. 

Si la configuración que tenemos hoy se hubiese dado en mayo o en junio tendríamos tormentas eléctricas potentes y generalizadas por gran parte de la península.
A ver si lo de hoy es un buen aperitivo y la meteorología nos premia con unos meses de mayo y junio apotéosicos teniendo las tormentas eléctricas más severas del año, como suele ser habitual que suceda en gran parte del interior peninsular.
Yo firmaba por repetir mayo y junio de 2007 con los ojos cerrados... :baba:


----------



## HATE (13 Abr 2015)

Que puñetero asco ver el cielo enmierdado con polvo desertico.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Abr 2015)

tarde de tormentitas generalizadas :baba::baba:

A disfrutar


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Abr 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> tarde de tormentitas generalizadas :baba::baba:
> 
> A disfrutar



Ayer fue vuestro turno en el tercio sur peninsular, mientras que hoy el movimiento de la dana ha desplazado la actividad eléctrica al noreste español y al sur francés, como muestra el radar de rayos de mi firma.


----------



## HATE (16 Abr 2015)

15 mm entre ayer y hoy. No es nada del otro mundo pero da gusto ver los prados después de estas lluvias.


----------



## nemo4 (16 Abr 2015)

Feliz calentamiento global!!


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Abr 2015)

Merece la pena ver esto, de hace una hora por tierras guipuzcoanas:
https://twitter.com/MeteoAndoain/status/589395981348790272


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2015)

x aquí llueve menos que en Atacama...


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Abr 2015)

Una bonita secuencia del Sat24 de ayer por la tarde, con esas tormentas eléctricas que tanto granizo dejaron en varias zonas del norte y en menor medida en el este.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Abr 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> tarde de tormentitas generalizadas :baba::baba:
> 
> A disfrutar



Otra tarde de tormentas generalizadas primaverales, con algunos rayos, abundante lluvia e incluso granizo por aquí. :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Abr 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Otra tarde de tormentas generalizadas primaverales, con algunos rayos, abundante lluvia e incluso granizo por aquí. :baba::baba::baba:



Hoy estoy encantado, vaya tren de tormentas hemos tenido por aqui

Ahora si es primavera :


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2015)

Aquí sigo, avanzando a buen ritmo con mi próximo trabajo meteofriki:


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2015)

Queda muy claro y demostrado entonces lo que hablamos hace algunas semanas por aquí, que en todo el litoral costero del sur de Europa que va desde Oporto hacia Gibraltar siguiendo todo el Mediterráneo hasta Roma, solamente en el entorno del Golfo de Génova y en el tramo central catalán (toda Barcelona y el litoral sur de Gerona) es donde se dan los veranos más lluviosos con medias entre 100 y 150 mm.

Luego ya si miramos a la costa del Adriático, eso ya es otro mundo.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (5 May 2015)

¿Qué período de tiempo has usado para sacar las medias? 

La verdad es que nunca fui consciente de que la costa del Rosellón fuera más seca que la de Barcelona y Girona hasta que lo dijiste tú el otro día. Incluso me tuve que poner el Google Street en la autopista cercana a Perpiñán para constatar que efectivamente allí el paisaje es más árido.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> *¿Qué período de tiempo has usado para sacar las medias?*
> 
> La verdad es que nunca fui consciente de que la costa del Rosellón fuera más seca que la de Barcelona y Girona hasta que lo dijiste tú el otro día. Incluso me tuve que poner el Google Street en la autopista cercana a Perpiñán para constatar que efectivamente allí el paisaje es más árido.



Al ser las fuentes tan diversas y de tantos países, seguro que no todas tienen la misma serie histórica de medición de datos, así que no sabría responderte a eso. He recalado nada más en los datos de pluviometría, y no parece que dichas páginas indiquen la serie temporal de esos datos.

Imagino no obstante que la mayoría abarcarán al menos los últimos veinte años.

No viene mal tampoco recordar que aunque el primer mapa indique que Barcelona y la esquina sureste de Inglaterra comparten veranos con pluviometrías medias de entre 100 y 150 mm, en Barcelona esa cantidad te cae en ocho o diez días de esos tres meses veraniegos, (y dentro de esos días, en chaparrones breves de pocos minutos de duración), mientras que en Inglaterra por norma llueve muchos días pero cayendo en cantidades pequeñas.


----------



## HATE (6 May 2015)

De las temperaturas que vienen no digo nada porque me da entre vergüenza y asco. 

Tela con las temperaturas de los balcanes e italia:







---------- Post added 06-may-2015 at 16:31 ----------

Abril 2015, muy cálido y con precipitaciones algo inferiores a lo normal


El mes de abril ha sido muy cálido, con una media de 14,7 ºC, valor que queda 1,7 ºC por encima de la media de este mes. Se ha tratado del cuarto mes de abril más cálido desde 1961. En cuanto a precipitaciones, ha sido seco en conjunto,con una media de 44mm, valor que queda un 32% por debajo del valor medio del mes.


Temperaturas

El mes de abril ha sido muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 14,7º C, valor que queda 1,7º C por encima de la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del cuarto mes de abril más cálido desde 1961 sólo superado por los de los años 1997, 2011 y 2014.

La oscilación térmica diurna ha sido ligeramente superior a lo normal, de forma que mientras la media de las temperaturas máximas diarias de abril ha sido superior en 1,9º C al valor normal, la media de las mínimas se situó 1,4º C por encima de dicho valor normal.

El mes de abril tuvo carácter muy cálido en la mayor parte de España, habiendo resultado incluso extremadamente cálido en amplias áreas del norte peninsular. Las anomalías térmicas positivas superaron los 2º C en la zona centro y en gran parte del tercio norte, así como en algunos puntos de Andalucía y sur de Extremadura. En Baleares abril tuvo carácter cálido a muy cálido, con anomalías térmicas de en torno a +1º C. En Canarias por el contrario el mes resultó normal o más frío de lo normal, salvo en zonas altas de Tenerife donde tuvo carácter muy cálido.







Anomalías de temperatura abril 2015
A lo largo de abril no hubo grandes oscilaciones térmicas, de forma que las temperaturas se mantuvieron durante gran parte del mes por encima de los valores normales, de forma algo más acusada en la primera semana, en los días centrales del mes y en el inicio de la tercera decena.

Se ha dado la circunstancia, poco usual en abril, de que las temperaturas máximas mensuales se registraron el primer día del mes, fecha en la cual en el suroeste de Andalucía se alcanzaron temperaturas máximas de entre 30º C y 32º C. Fueron también destacables las altas temperaturas registradas en el País Vasco el día 14, con 30º C en Bilbao. Los valores más altos se observaron el día 1 en las estaciones de Córdoba con 32,2º C y Sevilla con 32,1º C. Destacan también los valores registrados en Morón de la Frontera con 31,1º C el día 1 y en Bilbao con 30,8º C el día 14.

Debido a las altas temperaturas de abril, a lo largo del mes se registraron muy pocos días de helada. Las temperaturas mínimas más bajas se observaron entre los días 5 y 10 y en torno al día 20. Los valores mínimos entre estaciones principales se registraron el día 8 y correspondieron a Molina de Aragón con -4,4º C, seguido del Puerto de Navacerrada con ?2,2º C. El valor mínimo entre capitales de provincia correspondió a Burgos-aeródromo con -1,8º C.

Precipitaciones

Abril ha sido seco en conjunto, debido a las escasas precipitaciones registradas en la primera quincena del mes. La precipitación media sobre España ha alcanzado los 44mm, valor que queda un 32% por debajo del valor medio del mes que es de 65mm. (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010).

En este mes las precipitaciones sólo alcanzaron o superaron el valor normal en Extremadura, oeste y centro de Castilla y León, mitad este de Andalucía y algunas áreas de la comunidad de Madrid. En el resto de España abril fue en general seco a muy seco, especialmente en las regiones del tercio nordeste peninsular y del levante así como en Baleares y Canarias. En los dos archipiélagos y en la Comunidad de Valencia, las precipitaciones acumuladas en el mes no alcanzaron en general ni el 25% del valor normal.








Precipitación abril 2015

En la primera decena de abril las precipitaciones afectaron principalmente al tercio occidental, habiendo sido muy poco importantes en la mitad oriental y quedando prácticamente sin precipitaciones las comunidades de Cataluña, Baleares y Canarias. Las cantidades más importantes, localmente superiores a 40mm, se registraron en el sur de Extremadura y en el oeste de la provincia de Huelva.

En la segunda decena se registraron precipitaciones en prácticamente toda España, que fueron más importantes en la franja norte peninsular, en torno al Sistema Central y en Andalucía y en cambio muy poco significativas en el área levantina, en Baleares y en Canarias. Las mayores cantidades acumuladas, algo superiores a los 50mm, se registraron en el extremo occidental de Andalucía.

La tercera decena fue la más húmeda del mes y las precipitaciones, que en mayor o menor medida afectaron a toda España, fueron especialmente abundantes en el noroeste y norte peninsulares. Las cantidades acumuladas superaron los 100mm en puntos del oeste de Galicia.

A lo largo del mes de abril se destacan dos episodios que dieron lugar a precipitaciones importantes: el temporal de lluvias que durante los días 25 y 26 afectó a extensas zonas del territorio peninsular y en el que se registraron el día 26 precipitaciones superiores a 80mm en la provincia de Guipúzcoa y noroeste de Navarra y el que en el ultimo día del mes afectó al extremo occidental de Galicia, con cantidades próximas a 100mm en algunos puntos del suroeste de la provincia de La Coruña. La mayor precipitación diaria del mes en un observatorio principal se observó en Hondarribia con 96,9mm el día 26.

05/05/2015
Fuente: AEMET Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Abril 2015, muy cÃ¡lido y con precipitaciones algo inferiores a lo normal | Revista del Aficionado a la MeteorologÃ­a


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 May 2015)

HATE dijo:


> De las temperaturas que vienen no digo nada porque me da entre vergüenza y asco.



Tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina el primer episodio achicharrador cuasi veraniego, aunque por suerte será breve y no durará más de dos días:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 May 2015)

30 Cº hoy pour ici...¿ hasta cuando no había que quitarse los gayumb digo el sayo ?...8::X:XX:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 May 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 30 Cº hoy pour ici...¿ hasta cuando no había que quitarse los gayumb digo el sayo ?...8::X:XX:



Madremia, ya tenemos casi 6 meses de canicula + veroño, la verdad es que el cambio que esta experimentando el clima de la peninsula da miedo

---------- Post added 07-may-2015 at 22:18 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> Tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina el primer episodio achicharrador cuasi veraniego, aunque por suerte será breve y no durará más de dos días:



Breve? En dos dias a 40 por aqui es suficiente para quemar las flores del olivos y darnos al traste con toda la cosecha. Estos calores ahora no tocan :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 May 2015)

Los metereologos, amateurs ó seudoprofesionales (porque los que salen en la TV, no dejan de ser maniquíes parlantes...eso sí muy mon@s ell@s ) siempre pifiandola...¿ de que sirve tanto radar, satélite, programas automatizados etc., si luego acierta más el campesino que ellos ?...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 15:01 ----------

guardamos la ropa ya de invierno ¿?...total no pasa nada por pasar de los 40º C de hoy a los dramáticos 25 Cº de pongamos dentro de ¿ 2 semanas ?....cuando veo las temperaturas de Escandinavia, me entra sana envidia....allí las 4 estaciones continúan existiendo...pero como su fuente principal de ingresos NO es el turismo, pues eso...8::


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 May 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> cuando veo las temperaturas de Escandinavia, me entra sana envidia....allí las 4 estaciones continúan existiendo...pero como su fuente principal de ingresos NO es el turismo, pues eso...8::



Hombre, digamos que en toda Europa, excepto en la mitad norte de Escandinavia, las cuatro estaciones existen como tal. Otra cosa es que el cambio del calor al frío sea muy brusco a veces en nuestra península, pero vaya que existen meteorológicamente el invierno, primavera, verano y otoño, sin ninguna duda.

Si me dices Canarias, pues bueno, es casi todo el año una primavera eterna térmicamente hablando, con irrupciones potentes pero breves de calor africano si acaso. Ahí al sur de la latitud 30º N pues casi que las cuatro estaciones no se diferencian mucho, y del Tropico de Cáncer para abajo, básicamente verano constante térmicamente hablando.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 May 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Breve? En dos dias a 40 por aqui es suficiente para quemar las flores del olivos y darnos al traste con toda la cosecha. Estos calores ahora no tocan :



Los foreros de Meteored del sur peninsular ya hablan de cosechas cerealísticas y flora en general que el pasado viernes aún estabas verdes, y hoy ya están achicharradas y amarillentas. ¡Y todavía queda el pico máximo de calor de mañana y del miércoles! :


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 May 2015)

No quisiera estar yo mañana a primera hora de la tarde en las inmediaciones de Valencia o de Murcia... :fiufiu:


----------



## mercenario (14 May 2015)

A las 8 de la mañana 26º, a las 10:45 35º y subiendo. El caloret tetes.
Edit para decir que a las 13:00 ya marcaba 44º.


----------



## HATE (15 May 2015)

Pocas veces se pueden ver estas diferencias de temperaturas en tan pocos kilómetros.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 May 2015)

calor sano...


----------



## HATE (16 May 2015)

16 de mayo y ni gota de agua en madrid. Eso si, calor todo el que quieras.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 May 2015)

HATE dijo:


> 16 de mayo y ni gota de agua en madrid. Eso si, calor todo el que quieras.



Ni en Madrid, ni en Galicia. 

Llevo toda la semana por Santiago y nada, ni una sola gota me ha caido, y calor a tope, y una luz que en vez de compostela esto parece benidorm, como siga así se secan los huertos de los abuelitos ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 May 2015)

¡Sin palabras, de hoy mismo! :8:
https://www.facebook.com/mangelcruzca/videos/369424113251811/


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jun 2015)

Vaya ascazo de mes de mayo y de inicio de junio... temperaturas por encima de la media y precipitaciones por debajo de la media (por no decir prácticamente nulas en gran parte del territorio ibérico)... :S

En fin, habrá que entretenerse con otras cosillas, por ejemplo con este mapa de velocidad media del viento a nivel global:


----------



## HATE (4 Jun 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Vaya ascazo de mes de mayo y de inicio de junio... temperaturas por encima de la media y precipitaciones por debajo de la media (por no decir prácticamente nulas en gran parte del territorio ibérico)... :S
> 
> En fin, habrá que entretenerse con otras cosillas, por ejemplo con este mapa de velocidad media del viento a nivel global:









No ha llovido nada en Madrid. Y cuando digo nada es nada y eso que mayo que se supone que es un mes lluvioso. Peor imposible.


----------



## HATE (5 Jun 2015)

No solo no ha llovido una mierda si no que las temperaturas han sido bastante altas:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Jun 2015)

Pues a partir de ahora nos esperan 6 meses de verano/veroño, de mayo a octubre sin interrupcion y sin que caiga una gota de agua al menos en toda la mitad sur y centro, salvo algun sistema montañoso. Mas de 100 tardes donde superaremos con creces los 40 grados y otras 100 po encima de 35, fuegos importantes todas las semanas, etc. Ale, a disfrutar del fuego graneao :


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Pues a partir de ahora nos esperan 6 meses de verano/veroño, de mayo a octubre sin interrupcion y sin que caiga una gota de agua al menos en toda la mitad sur y centro, salvo algun sistema montañoso. Mas de 100 tardes donde superaremos con creces los 40 grados y otras 100 po encima de 35, fuegos importantes todas las semanas, etc. Ale, a disfrutar del fuego graneao :



Lo malo es que, como dices, en el centro y sur peninsular, y en gran parte de la cuenca mediterránea europea llegamos a tener temperaturas muy altas durante días seguidos, sin apenas treguas.

En el norte y centro de Europa a veces llegan a esos valores sofocantes, (ayer mismo en París y en varias zonas del Benelux pasaron de 32º C), pero claro, allí en nada que se les cuele un poco de frío en las capas altas atmosféricas junto con un poco de humedad, pasa esto, que ven llover con ganas y reciben rayos a montones, y al día siguiente ya no tienen esos valores de calor excesivo.
¡Nada más y nada menos que más de 343.000 rayos cayeron durante la tarde de ayer en todo el continente! : :baba:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Jun 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Lo malo es que, como dices, en el centro y sur peninsular, y en gran parte de la cuenca mediterránea europea llegamos a tener temperaturas muy altas durante días seguidos, sin apenas treguas.
> 
> En el norte y centro de Europa a veces llegan a esos valores sofocantes, (ayer mismo en París y en varias zonas del Benelux pasaron de 32º C), pero claro, allí en nada que se les cuele un poco de frío en las capas altas atmosféricas junto con un poco de humedad, pasa esto, que ven llover con ganas y reciben rayos a montones, y al día siguiente ya no tienen esos valores de calor excesivo.
> ¡Nada más y nada menos que más de 343.000 rayos cayeron durante la tarde de ayer en todo el continente! : :baba:



Pues mi padre me cuenta que en su infancia los veranos eran tan calurosos como ahora pero que tambien eran tormentosos, que era raro la semana que no había nube, y el huerto de verano pra ticamente se regaba solo de tormenta en tormenta. Ahora, hay años en los que no vemos ni una sola tormenta por aqui.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Pues mi padre me cuenta que en su infancia los veranos eran tan calurosos como ahora pero que tambien eran tormentosos, que era raro la semana que no había nube, y el huerto de verano pra ticamente se regaba solo de tormenta en tormenta. Ahora, hay años en los que no vemos ni una sola tormenta por aqui.



Igual el calentamiento global ha propiciado que la dorsal subtropical veraniega se esté asentando en estos últimos años más al norte de lo habitual, impidiendo así que tengáis episodios de inestabilidad entre medias del verano. ienso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Jun 2015)

Barcelona está a punto de comerse una buena tormenta eléctrica proveniente de los Pirineos, además que están cayendo rayos a una media de 223 rayos por minuto en todo este ámbito remarcado y en todas esos rayos señalados con puntos amarillos (rayos más recientes) y anaranjados (rayos caídos hace varios minutos).
Mañana por la tarde y el miércoles más y mejor y en más sitios a lo largo y ancho de la península. :baba:


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Jun 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Barcelona está a punto de comerse una buena tormenta eléctrica proveniente de los Pirineos, además que están cayendo rayos a una media de 223 rayos por minuto en todo este ámbito remarcado y en todas esos rayos señalados con puntos amarillos (rayos más recientes) y anaranjados (rayos caídos hace varios minutos).
> Mañana por la tarde y el miércoles más y mejor y en más sitios a lo largo y ancho de la península. :baba:



Habra que llevar paraguas para esta tarde no?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Jun 2015)

Me acuerdo cuando era pequeño, del refrán aquel de hajjjjta el 40 de Mayo...¿ que fue de el ?...¿ Leyenda urbana ?...8::rolleye:


----------



## HATE (11 Jun 2015)

6.7 mm he registrado cuando en zonas cercanas a mi posicion han caido entre 20 y 30 mm ::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Jun 2015)

HATE dijo:


> 6.7 mm he registrado cuando en zonas cercanas a mi posicion han caido entre 20 y 30 mm ::::



Esta vez también te he ganado, con 30.0 mm clavados.
Que bien hubiera venido toda esta lluvia para el campo y para las cosechas si hubiese caído todo esto hace un mes...
Con las tormentas y lluvias que han caído en estos dos días en buena parte del centro y norte penisular, ya han arreglado el mes de junio.

P.D. Hoy a las 7:00 de la mañana me he despertado a base de zambombazos de esos que retumban los cristales cosa mala, cosa que, pese a ser muy domilón, me ha hecho despertarme contento por saber que hoy tendríamos un día entretenido. :


----------



## HATE (12 Jun 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Esta vez también te he ganado, con 30.0 mm clavados.
> Que bien hubiera venido toda esta lluvia para el campo y para las cosechas si hubiese caído todo esto hace un mes...
> Con las tormentas y lluvias que han caído en estos dos días en buena parte del centro y norte penisular, ya han arreglado el mes de junio.
> 
> P.D. Hoy a las 7:00 de la mañana me he despertado a base de zambombazos de esos que retumban los cristales cosa mala, cosa que, pese a ser muy domilón, me ha hecho despertarme contento por saber que hoy tendríamos un día entretenido. :



El daño que ha hecho el mes de mayo es prácticamente irreparable pero estas lluvias son siempre bienvenidas porque hay prados a 1500 m en la sierra de guadarrama que tenían ya un color que ni en el mes de julio se pueden ver.


----------



## HATE (15 Jun 2015)

Otra día donde la lluvia me rodea ::::

Me quedo con los 3.1 mm que han caído esta mañana. A unos 5 km de mi posición han registrado 12 mm.

Y se cierra el grifo y empezaran a subir las temperaturas.


----------



## HATE (18 Jun 2015)

Mayo bate récords históricos de altas temperaturas | Ciencia | EL MUNDO


----------



## xilebo (18 Jun 2015)

- Papa papa el huracán se llevó tu coche!!! 
- No hijo eso es imposible aqui traigo las llaves!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Jun 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Mayo bate récords históricos de altas temperaturas | Ciencia | EL MUNDO



Mayo, y Abril y Marzo, y Febrero...ahora toca Junio, Julio, Agosto...en definitiva todo 2015 será de record de calor...vale Ok, a ver cuando tenemos un año de record de frio...pero frio de verdad y en España no en la Patagonia, Siberia ó la tundra Canadiense, que eso no tiene merito...:


----------



## HATE (18 Jun 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Mayo, y Abril y Marzo, y Febrero...ahora toca Junio, Julio, Agosto...en definitiva todo 2015 será de record de calor...vale Ok, a ver cuando tenemos un año de record de frio...pero frio de verdad y en España no en la Patagonia, Siberia ó la tundra Canadiense, que eso no tiene merito...:



Febrero no creo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Jun 2015)

Ya me va quedando menos por hacer en mi creación meteofriki del año... 8:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Jun 2015)

Madre mia, parece que la ola de calor va a subir desde españa por francia, belelux, islas britanicas hasta noruega :8:

38º en Paris para la semana que viene? ::


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jun 2015)

buenas, vengo a pedir con humildad por un tema importante (apuesta) donde puedo ver la metereologia de un dia determinado en portugal


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jun 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> buenas, vengo a pedir con humildad por un tema importante (apuesta) donde puedo ver la metereologia de un dia determinado en portugal



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html
MeteoPT.com - FÃ³rum de Meteorologia

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 15:10 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Madre mia, parece que la ola de calor va a subir desde españa por francia, belelux, islas britanicas hasta noruega :8:
> 
> 38º en Paris para la semana que viene? ::



No será la primera ni la última vez que experimenten esas brutales olas de calor por ahí arriba. Si te fijas en un mapa general, desde los desiertos marroquíes hasta Paris, Londres o el Benelux es casi todo tierra firme, y por tanto en estas situaciones estivales de aire cálido viajando de sur a norte, la masa de aire sahariano viaja mejor a través de tierra firme sin perder sus propiedades. La península ibérica y el centro y sur de Francia trabajan en estas ocasiones como un "puente" por el que el aire cálido norteafricano llega tan al norte.
Imagino que en una situación igual con el calor subiendo desde Túnez vía Italia hasta la República Checa, la masa de aire africana llegaría un poco más descafeinada por esa misma razón.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Jun 2015)

Acabamos de empezar y ayer medí 43 grados aqui abajo al lado del guadalquivir. Este calor va pa largo, tendremos muchos dias por encima de los 40.

Tendremos este año un revival del terrible verano de 2003? Esperemos que no, tiene mala pinta


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jun 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Acabamos de empezar y ayer medí 43 grados aqui abajo al lado del guadalquivir. Este calor va pa largo, tendremos muchos dias por encima de los 40.
> 
> Tendremos este año un revival del terrible verano de 2003? Esperemos que no, tiene mala pinta



Los modelos auguran de momento seis o siete días con una configuración como la que tenemos ahora, viento sur constante a todos los niveles atmosféricos procedente de los hornos africanos. En caso de alargarse la cosa quince o veinte días más, estaríamos en un escenario como el del verano de 2003 en todo el suroeste europeo. Esperemos que no.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Jun 2015)

Lo que mas me jode es ver a los hombres del tiempo con cara sonriente diciendo que hace "buen tiempo".

Que hijos de puta.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jun 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Lo que mas me jode es ver a los hombres del tiempo con cara sonriente diciendo que hace "buen tiempo".
> 
> Que hijos de puta.



Para mi zona buen tiempo en verano es tener unos 26 o 28º C de máxima y 10 o 12º C de mínima.
Lo de estos días de pasar de 33º C de máxima y de tener mínimas superiores a 15º C no es buen tiempo, sino calor sofocante y un verdadero desastre para la vegetación y para los ríos.
Desgraciadamente, los hombres del tiempo muchas veces nos cuentan sus previsiones intentando favorecer a nuestra puntera industria de los camareros y de las putas con las terrazas llenas, y tal.:|

Aún así, no te quejes mucho que a orillas de la costa vasca todavía estáis con brisas, estratos y con temperaturas contenidas; la chicharrera os llegará mañana y el martes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jun 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Acabamos de empezar y ayer medí 43 grados aqui abajo al lado del guadalquivir. Este calor va pa largo, tendremos muchos dias por encima de los 40.
> 
> Tendremos este año un revival del terrible verano de 2003? Esperemos que no, tiene mala pinta



me acuerdo perfectamente...coincidió el pico con mis vacaciones y me iba con los colegas a dormir a la playa....8:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 15:54 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Lo que mas me jode es ver a los hombres del tiempo con cara sonriente diciendo que hace "buen tiempo".
> 
> Que hijos de puta.



básicamente porque una vez destruida la industria, agricultura y ganadería, gracias a Isidoro aka chaqueta pana, ya lo único que queda es el turismo...hay que mamarle la polla a la hostelería y crear grandes expectativas de buen tiempo aquí, para engañar a los nórdicos....:

un ejemplo hoy...8:

https://www.google.es/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=j_yPVdaOO6mAiAaCroDwAQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=temperatura+Oslo


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Jun 2015)




----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Jun 2015)

La ola de calor poco a poco empieza a desplazarse hacia latitudes más norteñas:
https://twitter.com/WSI_EuroEnergy/status/615801418348281856


----------



## JimTonic (2 Jul 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html
> MeteoPT.com - FÃ³rum de Meteorologia
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 15:10 ----------
> ...




como la puedo ver la lluvia de un dia de 2013 dentro de esos sitios, no lo consigo ver

gracias


ya lo tengo

Clima en Portugal - Datos históricos

Clima en Portugal - Datos históricos


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2015)

Marchando otra entrada de aire calentito cuando hace nada hemos sufrido una. Que cruz de tiempo.


----------



## Marie Laveau (3 Jul 2015)

El lunes pasado iba por la calle a las 20:00 y temí derretirme. Este calor encima nos pone de mala hostia, gente que incluso no sale de su casa de 12:00 a 20:00, tremendo. 

Me encantaría que unos buenos días de tormenta y lluvia se quedaran por una buena temporada, que no ha llovido una mierda en primavera, quitando esa inundación, lo que se necesita es agua.
El verano pasado fue la polla, de los más frescos de los últimos tiempos, este la primera ola de calor en julio. Y me acuerdo ahora de hace dos años que la ola de calor ocupó prácticamente todo el verano.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2015 at 14:00 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html
> MeteoPT.com - FÃ³rum de Meteorologia
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 15:10 ----------
> ...




Yo recuerdo una ola de calor sahariano que subió hacia el norte y mató gente en Frankfurt, el año exacto no recuerdo si fue el 2003 aprox, pero que se lió una buena. Las imagenes de una piscina de París eran la hostia de como estaba la gente.


----------



## INIDENTIFICADA (3 Jul 2015)

¿Alguien tiene a mano un calendario zaragozano para ver como irá la cosa a partir del 15 de julio?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jul 2015)

molibdenus dijo:


> Y además gracias al magnífico horario de verano tenemos sol hasta las diez de la noche.



una puta mierda...a mi tanto sol y claridad me mata poco a poco...Yo soy muuucho más de frio y me encanta los días nublados, lluviosos y la oscuridad...:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una puta mierda...a mi tanto sol y claridad me mata poco a poco...Yo soy muuucho más de frio y me encanta los días nublados, lluviosos y la oscuridad...:



Lo peor es el aburrimiento. Saber que hasta por lo menos finales de octubre todos los dias serán iguales, te mata a base de monotonía


----------



## eljos (3 Jul 2015)

Alguna tormenta caerá antes. Siempre podemos regocijarnos viendo a los anglos o francos volverse locos con 35 grados.

También podemos seguir la temporada de huracanes, tormentas en USA y el invierno austral.


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2015)

Tela con las temperaturas por el centro de Francia.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Jul 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Tela con las temperaturas por el centro de Francia.



Esas son actuales?

Increible.

Me resulta curioso que en el mediterraneo oriental todavia no haga CALOR. Se ha abierto la caja de los truenos saharianos solo para el occidente europeo.

Cada vez veo mas cerca una repeticion del infierno de 2003


----------



## HATE (4 Jul 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Esas son actuales?
> 
> Increible.
> 
> ...



Si son actuales pero esta tarde he visto 40ºC en Vichy


----------



## HATE (5 Jul 2015)

Segunda ola de calor por culpa del «Jet Stream»









Aunque los días más cálidos del año se suelen producir entre mediados de julio y el 20 de agosto, las temperaturas a estas alturas de mes no cesan de subir. Esta canícula tiene una explicación científica: «Está predominando la circulación de componente sur debido a un cambio producido en las latidudes altas, donde hay aire fresco. Esta corriente o jet, que es para que nos entendamos la que hace que los aviones que salen de España tarden más en ir a América que en volver, se ha desplazado hacia el norte, y eso provoca que venga más aire de África», explicó ayer el meteorólogo Daniel Santos, doctor en Físicas. «Una situación similar se registró en 2003, cuando la ola de calor dejó tantos muertos en Francia» y fue la más importante en la Península y Baleares.


De hecho, ayer la entrada por el sur de la Península de una masa de aire muy cálido de África hizo que los termómetros estuvieran en torno a los 35ºC. Un calor sofocante que hará que más de media España esté por encima de esa temperatura rozando y llegando en algunos casos a los 40ºC durante todo el fin de semana. Salvo en el norte, donde «hoy bajarán los termómetros desde Galicia hasta el País Vasco y el domingo volverán caer pero menos desde Asturias al País Vasco y norte de Burgos. De todos modos, el lunes vuelven a subir bastante las temperaturas en estas zonas», avanzó Ana Casals, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).
Este calor sofocante ha puesto entre ayer y el domingo a 30 provincias en alerta por las altas temperaturas, una canícula que no cesará hasta casi mediados de mes. Porque el domingo se instalará sobre la Península la segunda ola de calor de este verano (es la octogésima segunda desde 1975), que dejará temperaturas muy altas al menos hasta el domingo 12 de julio, según Aemet. Es decir, hay que prepararse como mínimo a sufrir siete días de intenso calor. «Hay una dorsal en niveles altos que trae aire del sur proveniente de África que eleva las temperaturas. Además, el suelo está ya muy cálido y esta corriente de viento va a provocar que se caliente más. A estos factores se les suma que al haber cielos despejados éstos impiden que se enfríen las temperaturas y, además, los días son ahora muy largos y las noches son muy cortas. Todo esto explica el calor que hace y que va a hacer en España y en Europa los próximos días», añadió Casals.


Y es que «este año la circulación global está favoreciendo la entrada del viento de componente sur no sólo en España y en Europa, sino también en EE UU», recordó Santos. El desplazamiento de esta corriente en chorro al norte explica a su vez que España en los últimos cuatro meses haya superado la temperatura media para ese periodo. El pasado junio fue un mes muy cálido, con 22,5 ºC de temperatura media; es decir, 1,4 ºC más que la media de ese mes entre el periodo 1981 y 2010, según publicó ayer Aemet. De hecho, se convirtió en el sexto mes más cálido desde 1961, sólo por debajo de 2003, 2004, 2005, 2009 y 2012.
Mayo fue, si cabe, más cálido con 19 ºC de media, es decir 2,4 ºC más, convirtiéndose en el segundo mes de mayo más cálido desde 1961 (ese año fue 19,1 ºC). En abril, los termómetros alcanzaron los 14,7ºC, 1,7ºC más que la media, siendo el cuarto mes de abril más cálido desde 1961. En marzo, volvieron a subir los termómetros al alcanzarse 11,6 ºC de media, es decir 0,3 ºC por encima de la media. Enero y febrero fueron, en cambio, meses más fríos.


Otro posible fenómeno que puede estar causando esta situación de calor, «según algunos expertos, es que parece que el Niño va a ser más fuerte, aunque aún no está confirmada esta hipótesis. En cualquier caso, en la climatología se repiten patrones, los patrones del Polo Norte afectan al sur, es como una piscina. Estamos en un ciclo más cálido. Pero este aumento de temperaturas no sólo se repite cíclicamente, sino que cada vez las máximas que se alcanzan son más elevadas», recordó Santos. Ahora bien, «aunque llevemos cuatro meses con valores superiores, la situación puede cambiar».


Suiza y Polonia, en alerta roja


La entrada de viento del sur está golpeando fuertemente a países del norte de Europa, no muy acostrumbrados al sofocante calor que estos días están marcando sus termómetros. De hecho, según el sistema europeo de avisos «Meteoalarm», ayer Suiza y Polonia se encontraban en alerta roja por este fenómeno. Una situación que continuará en los próximos días. Así, en el caso de Suiza, donde ayer se alcanzaron los 33,5ºC según el portal Meteoswiss, más de la mitad del país continuará con la alerta roja hasta el miércoles, día que se espera que se registren unas temperaturas normales para esta época, según «Meteoalarm». En el caso de Polonia, toda la zona noroeste del país está en alerta roja por el calor. Entre ayer y hoy se esperaba que los termómetros alcanzaran en estas zonas entre 30 y 35ºC. Unas temperaturas máximas que pueden subir a 36ºC el próximo lunes en algunas áreas del país.

Segunda ola de calor por culpa del Â«Jet Stream»


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Jul 2015)

que contentos estarán los "Hempresaurios" hojjteleros....industria punta y de alta tecnología en donde las haya...:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Jul 2015)

¿Alguién se atreve a hacer predicciones para Agosto-Septiembre?

Yo creo que el otoño este año va a llegar mas pronto, esto tiene que reventar por algún lado.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Jul 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Alguién se atreve a hacer predicciones para Agosto-Septiembre?
> 
> Yo creo que el otoño este año va a llegar mas pronto, esto tiene que reventar por algún lado.



Sí, por el lado de la desertificacion del pais

Yo apuesto por el veroño, como es tradicional en los ultimos años


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Jul 2015)

como decia paginas atrás...Mayo de record de calor...Junio, Julio, Agosto, Septiembre, Octubre, Novienbre, Diciembre...ya 2016 y con otro gobierno ya se vera...pero 2015 es el año estrella de Turisteo barato por excelencia...lo van a exprimir para vender las bondades de la recuperación a tope...:


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (5 Jul 2015)

Creo que en Valencia está haciendo poniente; hace un calor de mil demonios, me acabo de dar una ducha y me he quedado helado...

No, no es que yo esté enfermo, es que el poniente en Valencia evapora tan rápido el agua que da sensación de frío...


----------



## HATE (6 Jul 2015)

35.6 °C ayer en chamonix

Meteociel - Observations Chamonix-Mont-Blanc (74) - données météo de la station - Tableaux horaires en temps réel


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jul 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Alguién se atreve a hacer predicciones para Agosto-Septiembre?
> 
> Yo creo que el otoño este año va a llegar mas pronto, esto tiene que reventar por algún lado.



Lo que está claro que con lo calentitas que se están poniendo las aguas superficiales en el Mediterráneo, el final del verano y principio del otoño puede ser divertido en lo que a gotas frías se refiere, siempre y cuando acompañe la inestabilidad atmosférica, claro, puesto que la energía de unas aguas más calientes de lo normal van a estar ahí disponibles. ienso:

Hoy va a ser otra noche en la que va a costar mucho conciliar el sueño en la mayoría del terruño ibérico... menos mal que lo de Grecia nos entretiene... :|


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Jul 2015)

Pues esta tarde europeo y GFS ven el fin de la ola de calor para el jueves, y un refrescamiento grande con la entrada de la vaguadaca esta para el 17-20 de Julio:







Lo clasico (a excepcion del año pasado que hizo frio hasta el 15 de julio) en la peninsula parece ser un fuerte calor del 15 de junio al 15 de julio y luego un refrescamiento lento pero progresivo hasta finales de septiembre, con puntuales episodios de calor en agosto.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Jul 2015)

Hombre, lo clasico es la canicula del 15 de julio al 15 de agosto.

Por ahora estos son los aperitivos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Jul 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Hombre, lo clasico es la canicula del 15 de julio al 15 de agosto.
> 
> Por ahora estos son los aperitivos



Pues no se porque me da la sensacion de excepto en el levante y guadalquivir, en el resto de españa (especialmente centro y meseta norte) se puede respirar y dormir por las noches (ayuda que tambien son mas largas) a partir de la segunda quncena de Julio.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jul 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Pues no se porque me da la sensacion de excepto en el levante y guadalquivir, en el resto de españa (especialmente centro y meseta norte) se puede respirar y dormir por las noches (ayuda que tambien son mas largas) a partir de la segunda quncena de Julio.



Sí es verdad que las últimas cinco noches han sido un poco menos cálidas en muchos sitios por entrada de vientos atlánticos, pero no te ilusiones mucho, que para mediados de semana se nos echa encima todo el calorazo de origen norteafricano otra vez: :S







Por otra parte, las noches son todavía cortas. Hay que esperar a mediados de agosto y de ahí en adelante para que las noches sean lo suficientemente largas como para que le de tiempo al termómetro a descender cada madrugada a valores agradables que nos permitan dormir a gusto.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Jul 2015)

Si, pero GFS y europeo ven una tendencia al refrescamiento hacia el 20 de Julio.Y esta ola de calor no sera tan intensa como la anterior.


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Jul 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Sí es verdad que las últimas cinco noches han sido un poco menos cálidas en muchos sitios por entrada de vientos atlánticos, pero no te ilusiones mucho, que para mediados de semana se nos echa encima todo el calorazo de origen norteafricano otra vez: :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si hay que esperar hasta mediados de agosto , para dormir un poco bien nos morimos antes y despues dicen que el verano es buen tiempo ya


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jul 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Si, pero GFS y europeo ven una tendencia al refrescamiento hacia el 20 de Julio.Y esta ola de calor no sera tan intensa como la anterior.



Ocho días es un mundo y los modelos pueden sorprendernos con unas "rebajas" a peor. Yo hasta que no lo anuncien a dos días vista, no terminaré de creerlo.


----------



## HATE (13 Jul 2015)

Esto ya no hay quien lo aguante. Son muchos dias con temperaturas muy altas. Una cosa son tres días pero es que esto ya son semanas. 

Dejo este mala con la anomalía de temperaturas desde el 21 de junio al 10 de julio:







---------- Post added 13-jul-2015 at 20:57 ----------

Pa cargarse.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Jul 2015)

como siempre el calor para la España pobre...y el frío hacía Escandinavia....


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Jul 2015)

¿cuándo se acaba la calor?


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Jul 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿cuándo se acaba la calor?



En Navidades creo que hara frio , antes no


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Jul 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿cuándo se acaba la calor?



En octubre, noviembre, quien sabe :


----------



## HATE (15 Jul 2015)

Nubes de evolución por mi zona. Ya ni me acordaba de lo que era. Algún que otro trueno suena.


----------



## HATE (18 Jul 2015)

0.5 mm anoche y hoy 2 mm de una tormenta. Vamos sumando ::


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Jul 2015)

HATE dijo:


> 0.5 mm anoche y hoy 2 mm de una tormenta. Vamos sumando ::



Esas tormentas secas son peligrosisimas. 10000 hectareas han ardido por una tormenta similar en la dehesa de Quesada, terrible el macroincendio que ha durado sin co trol 8 o 9 dias


----------



## HATE (23 Jul 2015)

Temperatura media de las máximas del 15-junio al 15-julio 1981-2010:







Y en el mismo periodo pero en 2015:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Jul 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Temperatura media de las máximas del 15-junio al 15-julio 1981-2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El horno iberico (extremadura, la mancha y valle del gudalquivir) se ha saludo de la escala de los records :

Los daños a los cultivos estan causando ya perdidas enormes. No hay planta que pueda soportar estas temperaturas medias de treinta y tantos grados, con picos de 45, durante 70 o 60 jornadas.

El que viva esto se hace una idea de como es el infierno


----------



## Herodotez (28 Jul 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> como siempre el calor para la España pobre...y el frío hacía Escandinavia....



No sus preocupéis... Cuando en una década venga una pequeña edad del hielo por lo del Gulf Stream y las manchas solares echaremos de menos las chanclas y los sobacos sudaos.

Y los nórdicos bajarán en tropel a pedir un hueco!

Aguantad este puto horno, malditos, que no son más que dos o seis meses.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (28 Jul 2015)

35 graos a esta jora de la nocshe a la orillivivita der guadarquivih... Su puta madre


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Jul 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> 35 graos a esta jora de la nocshe a la orillivivita der guadarquivih... Su puta madre



Parecía que durante la semana pasada los mayores excesos de calor en Europa migraban hacia la península balcánica y otros puntos de la Europa centro-oriental, pero ayer y hoy están siendo días bastante calurosos otra vez en la mayor parte de nuestro achicharrado terruño ibérico. :|


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Jul 2015)

Vienen cambios tormentosos para los próximos dos días. Iba a contaroslo, pero veo que este compañero de Meteored lo ha explicado muy bien:

Modelos. Julio de 2015. (normas en post 1) - Foro General de Seguimiento


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Jul 2015)

Rayos caídos en la jornada de hoy hasta las 19:30:





Navarra, La Rioja y Aragón. Julio de 2015 - Foro General de Seguimiento

En zonas de Castellón llevan casi 200 mm caídos en solo tres días en varios chaparrones tormentosos. 8:


----------



## HATE (1 Ago 2015)

Leido en twitter:

Julio termina con pleno de noches tropicales en el Obs de Madrid Retiro. Récord anterior 23 noches en jul-2013 y jul-2006.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Ago 2015)

Aqui abajo ya tenemos la ola de calor otra vez, horas ha durado el timido refrescamiento.

Y las cabañuelas pintan mal.


----------



## HATE (5 Ago 2015)

Vamos con el resumen de julio que es para enmarcarlo:

Julio, extremadamente cálido y normal en precipitaciones

04/08/2015 - El mes de julio ha sido extremadamente cálido, con una temperatura media de 26,5 ºC, valor que supera en 2,5 ºC a la media de este mes, siendo el mes de julio más cálido de la serie histórica, y se ha superado así mismo el valor máximo absoluto de temperatura media mensual, que se había registrado en agosto de 2003 con 26,2 ºC. En cuando a precipitaciones, ha sido normal.
Temperaturas
El mes de julio ha sido extremadamente cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 26,5º C, valor que supera en 2,5º C a la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010). Ha sido el mes de julio más cálido de la serie histórica, y se ha superado así mismo el valor máximo absoluto de temperatura media mensual, que se había registrado en agosto de 2003 con 26,2ºC.
La oscilación térmica diurna ha sido algo superior a lo normal, de forma que la media de las temperaturas máximas diarias de julio ha superado en 2,8º C al valor normal, mientras que la media de las mínimas se situó 2,2º C por encima de dicho valor normal.
Julio tuvo carácter extremadamente cálido en casi todo el interior peninsular, así como en gran parte de la mitad este y del resto de Andalucía, habiendo resultado muy cálido en el resto del territorio peninsular, con la excepción de algunas pequeñas áreas del oeste de Galicia donde fue normal a cálido. En Canarias fue en general cálido a muy cálido y en Baleares muy cálido a extremadamente cálido. Las anomalías térmicas positivas superaron los 3º C en gran parte de las áreas del centro y del cuadrante sureste así como en otras zonas del nordeste. En el resto de España las temperaturas medias de julio se situaron en general en torno a 2ºC por encima de los valores normales, con anomalías térmica por debajo de +1ºC tan sólo en áreas muy reducidas del oeste de Galicia y de Canarias.







Durante todo el mes las temperaturas se mantuvieron muy por encima de los valores normales, con una extraordinaria persistencia de las condiciones de temperaturas muy elevadas, tanto en los valores máximos diarios como en las mínimas nocturnas. Hubo a lo largo de julio una ola de calor, que comenzó el 26 de junio, compuesta por varios periodos de altas temperaturas separados por pequeños intervalos de temperaturas más bajas. Estos periodos durante el mes de julio se centran entre los días 3 y 9, entre el 12 y el 24 y entre el 27 y 29. Las temperaturas fueron especialmente altas los días 6 y 7, llegando a alcanzarse en esas fechas valores superiores a 45ºC en algunos puntos del bajo Guadalquivir y del interior de la provincia de Valencia. Sólo en los dos últimos días de julio las temperaturas descendieron de forma apreciable y se situaron en torno a los correspondientes valores normales. Por todo ello, en un número muy elevado de estaciones se han superado los anteriores registros más elevados de temperaturas medias mensuales de julio, según se recoge en el listado de la tabla I. Así mismo, en un número mucho más reducido de estaciones, se superaron los valores máximos absolutos de julio, según se indica en la tabla II. Las temperaturas más elevadas del mes entre estaciones principales correspondieron al observatorio de Córdoba que alcanzó los 45,2ºC el día 6, seguido de Zaragoza-aeropuerto con 44,5ºC y Murcia con 43,ºC, ambos valores observados el día 7. En numerosos observatorios del centro, de la mitad sur peninsular, de Aragón y del oeste y norte de Cataluña las temperaturas máximas alcanzaron los 40ºC.
Las temperaturas mínimas de julio se registraron en el final de la primera decena y en los últimos días del mes. Debido a los elevados valores de las temperaturas nocturnas, en numerosos observatorios de las áreas costeras de Andalucía, Murcia y Valencia y en algunos de Cataluña, Baleares, Canarias y Madrid las temperaturas no descendieron de 20ºC en todo el mes de Julio. El valor mínimo observado entre estaciones principales se registró en Vitoria-Foronda el día 26 con 8,3ºC, seguido de Burgos-Villafría con
9,2º C y Salamanca-aeropuerto y el Puerto de Navacerrada con 9,5ºC.
Precipitaciones
Julio ha sido en conjunto normal en cuanto a precipitaciones, con una precipitación media sobre España que ha alcanzado el valor de 20 mm, que es justamente el valor medio del mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010).
La distribución de las precipitaciones acumuladas en este mes ha sido muy desigual, habiendo tenido carácter húmedo a muy húmedo en general en el tercio nordeste peninsular y en pequeñas áreas del noroeste de Castilla y León y del centro de Extremadura, mientras que en el resto de España fue seco o muy seco. En el tercio sur peninsular, como es habitual en este mes, apenas se registraron precipitaciones. Las precipitaciones acumuladas llegaron por el contrario a superar el 300% del valor normal en diversas áreas del interior y norte de la Comunidad de Valencia, del este y noroeste de Aragón y del extremo sureste de Castilla- La Mancha.







La primera decena de julio fue muy seca y tan solo hubo algunas precipitaciones, generalmente débiles, en las regiones cantábricas, así como en la Rioja, en la isla de la Palma y en algunas pequeñas áreas de las provincias de Jaén y Ciudad Real y en torno al Sistema Ibérico.
En la segunda decena las precipitaciones afectaron al cuadrante nordeste y a algunas zonas del centro y del extremo occidental peninsular. Se superaron los 10mm en áreas de los Pirineos y del Sistema Ibérico y en una pequeña zona del centro de Extremadura en torno a Mérida.
La tercera decena fue la más húmeda del mes y las precipitaciones afectaron a toda la mitad norte, así como a Valencia, norte de Murcia y gran parte de Madrid y de Castilla- La Mancha. Las cantidades acumuladas llegaron a superar los 100mm en algunas áreas de la zona de Pirineos.
El episodio de precipitaciones más importante del mes de Julio fue el que se registró justamente al final del mes, los días 30 y 31 y dio lugar a precipitaciones localmente intensas, en general asociadas a tormentas, en diversas zonas del nordeste peninsular. La mayor precipitación diaria del mes en un observatorio principal se observó en Tortosa el día 31 con un registro de 39,0mm.


Julio, extremadamente cálido y normal en precipitaciones - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


Peor que en el 2003. Un puto infierno lo que hemos tenido que aguantar.


----------



## sirpask (5 Ago 2015)

Jodo... 0.3°C mas caluroso que en 2003... Año que sale hasta en Wikipediapor esto:
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ola_de_calor_en_Europa_en_2003

Y ojo, que la de 2003 duró 15 dias, esta yo creo que casi la sobra en duración..

A mi que me gusta hacer proyecciones comparando datos, acabo de encontrar esto:
A Loro con la gota fria - Meteorología general

Un post de octubre del 2003 sobre la gota fría, yo creo que este año se va a adelantar un poco y va a ser mucho mas intensa.


----------



## HATE (6 Ago 2015)

Madrid sufrió el mes de julio más caluroso de la Historia | Madrid | EL MUNDO

La temperatura media del observatorio de Retiro fue de 29,8 grados y una anomalía de 4,2 por encima de la media de la serie histórica. Navacerrada tuvo una temperatura media de 20,6 grados y una anomalía de 3,6. Barajas registró una temperatura media de 28,9 grados y una anomalía de +3,7.

Es tremendo. Es que no hablamos de temperaturas de 1ºC por encima como suele pasar. Directamente nos vamos a 4ºC.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ago 2015)

Simplemente bello...

Vídeo de una tormenta descargando en Chicago por la noche desde un avión...


Footage Of Electrical Storm Captured From On Board United Airlines Passenger Jet - YouTube


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Ago 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Madrid sufrió el mes de julio más caluroso de la Historia | Madrid | EL MUNDO
> 
> La temperatura media del observatorio de Retiro fue de 29,8 grados y una anomalía de 4,2 por encima de la media de la serie histórica. Navacerrada tuvo una temperatura media de 20,6 grados y una anomalía de 3,6. Barajas registró una temperatura media de 28,9 grados y una anomalía de +3,7.
> 
> Es tremendo. Es que no hablamos de temperaturas de 1ºC por encima como suele pasar. Directamente nos vamos a 4ºC.



Podria ser peor, en mi pueblo la temperatura media ha sido de 31 grados. El puto infierno.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ago 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Podria ser peor, en mi pueblo la temperatura media ha sido de 31 grados. El puto infierno.



Y para colmo, para una vez que tenéis tormenta eléctrica en este aburrido verano por ahí abajo en esas zonas montañosas del interior del cuadrante sureste peninsular, van y producen incendios como el iniciado ayer tarde en tierras murcianas. :|

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 23:02 ----------




HATE dijo:


> Madrid sufrió el mes de julio más caluroso de la Historia | Madrid | EL MUNDO
> 
> La temperatura media del observatorio de Retiro fue de 29,8 grados y una anomalía de 4,2 por encima de la media de la serie histórica. Navacerrada tuvo una temperatura media de 20,6 grados y una anomalía de 3,6. Barajas registró una temperatura media de 28,9 grados y una anomalía de +3,7.
> 
> Es tremendo. Es que no hablamos de temperaturas de 1ºC por encima como suele pasar. Directamente nos vamos a 4ºC.



En tierras francesas no se han quedado atrás tampoco...

Actualité Météo : Juillet 2015 : troisième mois le plus chaud jamais enregistré - La Chaîne Météo


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (8 Ago 2015)

Las tormentas otoñales van a ser brutales y devastadoras. Todo un presagio


----------



## Satori (12 Ago 2015)

Leido hoy en la sección de "sucedió hace 100 años".

Temperatura de 70 grados en Melilla......para mí que es una errata.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2015)

Ya remite la canícula, aquí hoy ha subido a 37,mínima 18, y mañana preveen 29, y 13 minima, a tomar por culo ya.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Ago 2015)

Brutal ahora mismo la descarga eléctrica en Canarias, se ha formado un boliche al sur-este de Gran Canaria que ya ha pasado por la isla y otro entre Gran Canaria y Tenerife... NADA COMÚN por estas épocas... no es normal que llueva en Agosto en Canarias, menos que lo haga con tormentas generalizadas













Tormenta sobre Las Palmas...

----

Comentar que la lluvia ya ha parado pero las próximas horas y mañana pueden ser moviditas.

Los rayos han sido nube-nube todo el tiempo, era un no parar durante más de media hora, con truenos y relampagos constantes, el cielo rugía iluminado ininterrumpidamente. Parece que las bases de estos cumulonimbos están alrededor de los 3.000 metros... La humedad y el bochorno tambien es brutal... supongo que combinar este mix con aire frío en altura + la baja sahariana están creando condiciones explosivas. Atención a mañana pues.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Ago 2015)

¡Por fin una bajada sensible de las temperaturas en este agobiante verano!
¡Veremos cuanto dura! 

Por cierto, acabo de venir de un viaje por carretera por el suroeste y centro francés (Burdeos, Limoges, Oradour sur Glane), en el que he sudado como un verdadero pollo durante la duración del mismo, con un calor asfixiante como si de la costa valenciana o catalana se tratase.
En una casa rural en la que estuve alojado al noroeste de Oradour sur Glane los dueños tenían una estación meteorológica con su consola situada en mi habitación. Pues bien, la temperatura exterior nocturna no bajó de los 19º C con una humedad relativa del 80%, lo que provocó que fuera una noche verdaderamente asfixiante y "tropical". 

Las Landas, Burdeos y parte del suroeste y centro de Francia son por tanto zonas más calurosas y soleadas que la costa vasca o asturiana, pese a estar más al norte.

Vamos, que si alguien se sigue creyendo el falso tópico de que al norte de los Pirineos no hace calor en verano, le recomiendo una de dos, que viaje y lo compruebe por si mismo, o que se olvide de dicho tópico. ::

La sorpresa agradable del viaje fue la noche del pasado martes en Pamplona, en la que cayó un buen chaparrón con tormenta eléctrica incluida y con abundantes rayos nube-tierra. :

P.D. Si os gusta viajar y queréis ver las ruinas del pueblo mártir de Oradour sur Glane, arrasado por los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, os recomiendo que os alojéis donde yo lo hice, en una casa rural de ensueño situada en medio de frondosos bosques en la población de Vaulry, dirección "Route de Queyroix-Martin, nº 34", donde una pareja maja de británicos os darán cama y un buen desayuno.


----------



## Anuska83 (13 Ago 2015)

Pobre de solemnidad dijo:


> Las tormentas otoñales van a ser brutales y devastadoras. Todo un presagio



Ojalá.
Para Murcia espero.
Me quedo por el hilo.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2015 at 20:11 ----------

PORTADA MURCIA

Los termómetros culminan su escalada en la Región
EP/LA VERDAD MURCIA |1

Elevan a naranja el nivel de alerta por temperaturas de hasta 41 grados en la Vega del Segura y en el Valle del Guadalentín y zonas costeras. El interior de la Comunidad podría volver a ser hoy la sartén de España, aunque las máximas caerán hasta diez grados el fin de semana
Tras la subida de temperaturas de ayer, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) ha elevado hoy a naranja el nivel de alerta por máximas de hasta 41 grados en la Vega del Segura. El interior de la Comunidad podría volver a ser este jueves una de las sartenes de España, ya que es, junto con la Vega Baja, la única zona de España bajo ese nivel de aviso.

La hora de comienzo de dicha alerta es de las 12.00 horas y se espera que concluya a las 20.00 horas. Igualmente, establece la probabilidad del suceso entre el 40 y el 70 por ciento.

Además, ha elevado a amarilla la alerta por temperaturas máximas de 38 grados en el Valle del Guadalentín, Lorca y Águilas. La hora de comienzo y fin del episodio se prevé que se dé desde las 12.00 hasta las 20.00 horas, con una probabilidad de entre un 40 y 70 por ciento.

Mientras que establece alerta amarilla por temperaturas máximas de 36 grados en el Campo de Cartagena y Mazarrón, desde las 12.00 hasta las 20.00 horas, con una probabilidad de entre un 40 y 70 por ciento.

Bajada brusca desde mañana

No obstante, mañana viernes se producirá un notable descenso en las temperaturas, con una caída de hasta 5 grados en las máximas en la Vega del Segura (36 grados). En el Valle del Guadalentín bajarán hasta los 34, y en el resto de la Región no rebasarán los 32 grados. Estos descensos serán aún más acusados el fin de semana, y la caída en las máximas podría alcanzar en algunos puntos los 10 grados, rondando los 30 gradod.

La tendencia a la baja se mantendrá durante toda la semana siguiente debido a la entrada de una masa de aire atlántica más seca y fresca.

Igualmente, las mínimas se suavizarán y las noches serán más frescas, al bajar unos 4º y pasar de 25 a 20º. La entrada de esta masa de aire atlántica suavizará las temperaturas y desplazará a este calor subtropical que ha provocado mucho calor y humedad.

Desde Meteorología se prevé que todavía vendrá algún repunte de calor, pero en ningún caso llegará a superar los 40º. Y es que, este mes de julio y lo que llevamos de agosto se han registrado temperaturas "bastante excepcionales y con record de días consecutivos, y esto es raro de que vuelva a ocurrir", según indicó el portavoz de la delegación territorial de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en Murcia, Juan Andrés García.

Aunque habrá semanas "cálidas" no se llegará a estas máximas de 40º. Pero todo este calor ha hecho que el mar alcance temperaturas elevadas en la cuenca mediterránea, por lo que en el caso de que se registre el fenómeno de la 'gota fría', más habitual en los meses de septiembre y octubre, "será más potente, ya que hay más vapor de agua en la atmósfera y es el combustible" necesario para ello


Los termÃ³metros culminan su escalada en la RegiÃ³n

Por fin bajan las temperaturas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Ago 2015)

Esa peculiaridad de que en las extensas llanuras de Aquitania los veranos sean más cálidos que en la cornisa cantábrica también se acompaña con la vegetación.

Mientras que en el litoral cantábrico peninsular y en la costa del País Vasco francés la encina es practicamente inexistente, (y algo más frecuente pero aún rara en los valles interiores del prelitoral cantábrico), si uno va por carretera por el norte Burdeos hacia París (ya sea por Poitiers con peaje o por Angouleme gratuitamente) puede llegar a ver alguna que otra encina, uno de los arboles mediterráneos por excelencia.
No obstante, son pocas y no llegan a formar dehesas, señal de que las condiciones climáticas en el norte de Burdeos no son puramente mediterráneas, pero tampoco puramente atlánticas; si acaso lo denominaría "clima oceánico con leves rasgos submediterráneos".

Hasta la apariencia de las gentes de ahí es bastante ibérica, y en cualquier caso alejada de los estándares germánicos y británicos. Diría que el 80% de los habitantes del suroeste francés pasan por españoles y viceversa mientras no abran la boca...

Asimismo, los extensos pinares que tienen en Las Landas también dan un toque algo "mediterráneo" al paisaje, pero curiosamente al sur de Burdeos ni en la zona de Hossegor se ven encinas. Los pinares de Las Landas particularmente siempre me han recordado a la llamada Tierra de Pinares que tenemos en el oeste de Segovia y en el sur de Valladolid.

Poco antes de llegar al valle del Loira es donde ya la vegetación se torna otra vez puramente atlántica; al norte del eje Nantes-Tours sí que se puede decir que los veranos son más frescos, nubosos y lluviosos que en el litoral cantábrico peninsular, y que el verano de ahí hacia arriba es una mierda comparado con los estándares ibéricos.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2015 at 23:34 ----------




eljusticiero dijo:


> Brutal ahora mismo la descarga eléctrica en Canarias, se ha formado un boliche al sur-este de Gran Canaria que ya ha pasado por la isla y otro entre Gran Canaria y Tenerife... NADA COMÚN por estas épocas... no es normal que llueva en Agosto en Canarias, menos que lo haga con tormentas generalizadas
> 
> Tormenta sobre Las Palmas...
> 
> ...



Buenas fotazas. Esos boliches tienen como nombre técnico en el mundillo meteorológico la denominación sistemas convectivos de mesoescala. Sí que resulta sorprendente ver esos niveles de actividad convectiva en pleno agosto en Canarias. Algunas veces se dan en el sector más elevado de las montañas Atlas marroquíes en pleno verano, pero raramente en la costa del país vecino sureño y en las Islas Afortunadas. No creo haber visto semejante cosa en los doce años que llevo siendo meteoloco en estas fechas por ahí abajo, jeje.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Ago 2015)

Registros de precipitación records (y sigue lloviendo y tronando) en Tenerife durante el mes de Agosto... Superiores a 50 mm. Atención por que lleva un par de horas lloviendo fuerte en la capital y se está generando intensa actividad convectiva entre el Teide y Anaga... Estamos hablando de topes de las nubes que superarían los 10.000 metros de altura...

El Tiempo. Radar: Las Palmas - Regional Radars - ECHOTOP - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Adjunto fotos de este temporal, el Teide sirve como referencia para saber la altura de las bases de las nubes que están precipitando (alrededor de los 3.000 y poco metros):













Rayo nube-tierra en frente de Sta. Cruz de Tenerife...







Se están desviando los vuelos para evitar las tormentas y permanece cerrado el aeropuerto del Norte...


----------



## HATE (14 Ago 2015)

Ayer no pasaron de los 30ºC en Madrid. Me imagino que alguno lloro de emoción porque el verano que llevamos es para ello.

Y mientras por algunas zonas de Europa se están cociendo pero bien.


----------



## alber (14 Ago 2015)

13 grados esta mañana por Jaén. En las afueras.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ago 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Ayer no pasaron de los 30ºC en Madrid. Me imagino que alguno lloro de emoción porque el verano que llevamos es para ello.
> 
> Y mientras por algunas zonas de Europa se están cociendo pero bien.



En Bélgica mismo estos días se están asando pero bien, mientras en zonas tan al sur como Jaen el compañero Alber hoy ha disfrutado de un refrescante amanecer con 13º C. ¡Así es la meteo!


----------



## HATE (15 Ago 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> En Bélgica mismo estos días se están asando pero bien, mientras en zonas tan al sur como Jaen el compañero Alber hoy ha disfrutado de un refrescante amanecer con 13º C. ¡Así es la meteo!



Hemos pasado de asarnos a temperaturas mas propias de septiembre ::


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Ago 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> En Bélgica mismo estos días se están asando pero bien, mientras en zonas tan al sur como Jaen el compañero Alber hoy ha disfrutado de un refrescante amanecer con 13º C. ¡Así es la meteo!



Pues sí, se agradece. Volvemos a dias con gran amplitud termica dia-noche, ya uno se co forma con poco. A ver lo que dura el refresco.

Queda mucho agosto, muchos veranillos y veroños aun


----------



## Hermericus (15 Ago 2015)

Por aqui no falla.

Si julio es caluroso, ergo agosto es fresquito.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ago 2015)

Levantarme y ver un amanecer fotogénico como éste en pleno interior peninsular a mediados de agosto, con 14º C, con nubes de tipo medio y con viento del oeste bien fresquito de procedencia atlántica no tiene precio. Me recuerda mucho a los cielos que habitualmente pude ver durante un viaje que hice en 2011 por el Benelux:







La vegetación por aquí está muy adelantada para estar en estas fechas del verano. Por ejemplo, las moras ya están maduras en las zarzas y los ciruelos ya tienen sus frutos totalmente maduros, cuando habitualmente ambos frutos por aquí en mi tierra no maduran hasta primeros o mediados de septiembre.
Me da en la nariz que como tuvimos un final de mayo, casi todo junio, todo julio e inicios de agosto exageradamente cálidos y con calores adelantados para las fechas, ahora pareciera que el otoño se nos va a adelantar también, y que va a ser un otoño típico en vez de un cálido "veroño" como el que hemos tenido en los dos años anteriores. :rolleye:


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Ago 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Levantarme y ver un amanecer fotogénico como éste en pleno interior peninsular a mediados de agosto, con 14º C, con nubes de tipo medio y con viento del oeste bien fresquito de procedencia atlántica no tiene precio. Me recuerda mucho a los cielos que habitualmente pude ver durante un viaje que hice en 2011 por el Benelux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues espero que tengas razon y sea un Otoño como tiene que ser fresquito...
lo unico bueno del tiempo que nadie manda en el y hace lo que le de la real gana


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Ago 2015)

Vaya chulada de aplicación acabo de descubrir, creada por un meteoloco del subforo meteorológico de City Data Forum. Se trata de seleccionar ciudades con el ratón e ir viendo según la escala de colores de la derecha cuales son más climáticamente afines (colores rojos intensos) y cuales las más distintas (verdes oscuros):

City Weather Match


----------



## HATE (18 Ago 2015)

Se han normalizado las temperaturas pero no hay ni rastro de tormentas por el centro de la península. Haciendo un resumen de memoria de la lluvia registrada en mi zona me sale esto:

En abril registre unos 30 mm.
En mayo creo que directamente ni llovió.
En junio hubo unos días de lluvias y bajada de temperatura. Creo que registre unos 15mm.
En julio de mini tormentas que no creo que supereran los 10 mm
Y en agosto no creo que ni llegase a 5 mm.

Total, que llevamos 4 meses de puro verano ::::::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Ago 2015)

¡Buena tunda de agua y unos cuantos rayos han caído por aquí hace cuatro horas! ¡Qué gozada y que bien han sentado esos 24.6 mm registrados en mi pluvio! 

Me gusta como se está enfilando la recta final del verano. De hecho, los primeros veinte días de agosto ya hemos tenido temperaturas ligeramente por debajo de la media en todo el suroeste de Europa, tras un julio de espanto:







Además, este domingo por la tarde se acercará una borrasca de origen atlántico, de esas típicas de principios de otoño que traen los primeros temporales ventosos:


----------



## HATE (22 Ago 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Buena tunda de agua y unos cuantos rayos han caído por aquí hace cuatro horas! ¡Qué gozada y que bien han sentado esos 24.6 mm registrados en mi pluvio!
> 
> Me gusta como se está enfilando la recta final del verano. De hecho, los primeros veinte días de agosto ya hemos tenido temperaturas ligeramente por debajo de la media en todo el suroeste de Europa, tras un julio de espanto:
> 
> ...



Yo 17.4 mm. Me ganas.

Ha sido una tarde maravillosa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Ago 2015)

¿Terminaré algún mes de estos mi trabajo meteofriki de este año?


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Ago 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Vaya chulada de aplicación acabo de descubrir, creada por un meteoloco del subforo meteorológico de City Data Forum. Se trata de seleccionar ciudades con el ratón e ir viendo según la escala de colores de la derecha cuales son más climáticamente afines (colores rojos intensos) y cuales las más distintas (verdes oscuros):
> 
> City Weather Match



Cojo y la añado a primera página, porque merece la pena.


----------



## HATE (25 Ago 2015)

21 ºC de máxima ayer ::::


----------



## HATE (30 Ago 2015)

Menudo vendaval se esta formando. Ahora empieza a llover.


----------



## HATE (31 Ago 2015)

Al final 4.3 mm. Mucho viento pero poca precipitación. Hoy más.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Sep 2015)

Trío de huracanes de categoría 4 en el Pacífico.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/kilo?src=hash
Kilo, con vientos sostenidos de 217 kilómetros por hora y su presión mínima central es de 946 milibares

https://twitter.com/hashtag/ignacio?src=hash
Ignacio, cuyos vientos superan los 225 kilómetros por hora y su presión mínima central es de 948 milibares

https://twitter.com/hashtag/jimena?src=hash
Jimena, que produce vientos que alcanzan los 210 kilómetros por hora y cuya presión mínima central es de 949 milibares


----------



## visaman (1 Sep 2015)

oiga póngame un septiembre lluvioso en la sierra de Madrid y en levante que no bajen de 34 º gracias resalao


----------



## HATE (6 Sep 2015)

90 mm que han caido en Cartagena.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2015)

En Murcia mi puvliometro de 45 litros está rebosando o sea que habrá llovido mucho más durante toda la noche y siguen cayendo "chispicas"


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Sep 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Queda mucho agosto, muchos veranillos y veroños aun



Ni rastro de agobiantes e interminables "veroños" como los que hemos tenido en los últimos dos años. Espero que lo estés disfrutando por ahí abajo. 8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2015)

Empecemos con el veroño....veranillo de San Miguel, veranillo de San Martin, veranillo...¿sigo ?...quien se crea que en Octubre vamos a ir por la zona del Mediterraneo tapados con anoraks, gorros de piel, katiuskas, trineos y raquetas tiene un grave problema de comprensión oral....animo wapísimos a seguir creyendo en los Reyes Magos...:


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Empecemos con el veroño....veranillo de San Miguel, veranillo de San Martin, veranillo...¿sigo ?...quien se crea que en Octubre vamos a ir por la zona del Mediterraneo tapados con anoraks, gorros de piel, katiuskas, trineos y raquetas tiene un grave problema de comprensión oral....animo wapísimos a seguir creyendo en los Reyes Magos...:



Eso no pero esperemos que no haga la calor agobiante de todo el puto verano y que por la noche refresque...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2015)

Connor dijo:


> Eso no pero esperemos que no haga la calor agobiante de todo el puto verano y que por la noche refresque...



Ya veremos...me acuerdo en Noviembre del 2000 por Tarragona calzar chanclas, pantalón corto y manga corta...:...queda mucha Liga por delante y volveremos a ver los 30-35 Cº en breve...8:

Y si a la noche refresca algo, será porque los días se acortan y no por bajada de temperaturas...


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Sep 2015)

En el sureste no conocen un término medio. O se tira meses y meses sin apenas llover, o cae la monumental en pocas horas haciendo daño provocando que todo ese agua se pierda ramblas abajo hacia el mar... :S

Las lluvias torrenciales dejan dos muertos en Granada arrastrados por las riadas - RTVE.es


----------



## HATE (9 Sep 2015)

Agosto en cuanto a temperaturas por mi zona ha sido normal lo cual ha sido de agradecer porque otro mes como el de julio habría sido inaguantable








Y en cuanto a precipitación normal también. El oeste de la península arrastra una sequía tremenda:


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Sep 2015)

Espectacular granizada en Nápoles, con piedras de 150 g., hace unos días:

















Artículo completo: Granizo espectacular en NÃ¡poles - Noticias de El tiempo


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2015)

Se adelanta el otoño con un episodio ventoso bastante destacado para las fechas, que se dará los próximos martes y el miércoles.
Acabo de dar con este mapa que indica que la velocidad del viento estará bastante por encima de lo habitual para las fechas en todo el suroeste de Europa, siendo los rojos más intensos los lugares donde la desviación respecto a la media será mayor:







En el oeste de Galicia y noroeste de Portugal puede que tengan que salir en barcas también. :


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Sep 2015)

Avisos por viento para hoy y mañana, chicos, así que cuidado con ramas, tiestos, toldos y demás mobiliarios urbanos u objetos naturales propensos al viento fuerte.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Sep 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ni rastro de agobiantes e interminables "veroños" como los que hemos tenido en los últimos dos años. Espero que lo estés disfrutando por ahí abajo. 8:



Acabo de volver de Alicante. He disfrutado de lo lindo alguna tarde de gotita fria ( 30 litros, tampoco gran cosa para la zona). Hablando del tiempo con los alicantinos, todos coincidian que éste año lo han pasado realmente mal por el calor. Hay multitud de arboles de cultivos secos tipo almendros por todos lados por falta de riego, incluso pinares enteros secos o muy afectados por la sempiterna sequía en aquella zona. 

Sólo se salva la zona de Denia.

Por mi zona mas o menos ha caido lo mismo, pero las temperaturas siguen altas. Volviendo me paré en murcia: 27 grados a las 10 de la noche. Insoportable ::


----------



## HATE (17 Sep 2015)

Pues el primer frente serio que entra en la península y en la cara sur de gredos ya han caído mas de 100 mm y en la cara norte prácticamente se han quedado sin ver llover.


----------



## HATE (17 Sep 2015)

Viendo fotos del facebook del refugio elola que esta en el circo de gredos se puede ver que aunque sea vertiente norte como es la primera barrera montañosa si que llovió con fuerza:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Sep 2015)

Os estais empezando a flipar antes de tiempo8:...estamos aún a verano, por si lo habíais olvidado, nenes...queda mucha tela por cortar d aquí a Diciembre...lo veo y lo subo lo del Veroño a tope...creo que volveremos a los 40 Cº en Octubre....:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (17 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Os estais empezando a flipar antes de tiempo8:...estamos aún a verano, por si lo habíais olvidado, nenes...queda mucha tela por cortar d aquí a Diciembre...lo veo y lo subo lo del Veroño a tope...creo que volveremos a los 40 Cº en Octubre....:



100% de probabilidad :
Este finde ya volvemos a los 35 en el valle del guanoquivir, y en mas sitios...


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (21 Sep 2015)

Menudo calor que está haciendo, que no ni ná...


----------



## HATE (28 Sep 2015)

Queda poco para terminar septiembre y tras esos días en los que el cielo dejo precipitaciones en algunas zonas volvió el sol y el calor según las zonas. Total, que otro mes para olvidar.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 18:38 ----------

Pequeña nevada hoy en sierra nevada a unos 3000 metros:


----------



## HATE (30 Sep 2015)

Ayer una tormenta dejo en mi pluviómetro 23.8 mm. Con lo de ayer se arregla septiembre en cuanto a precipitación cuando no lo esperaba para nada.


----------



## El Peseta (30 Sep 2015)

El domingo y ayer cuatro putas gotas mal contadas, por lo que parece el otoño va a ser igual que el resto del año, sequía provocada. 
Alertan del uso de avionetas para impedir la lluvia - La Opinión de Murcia 

Avionetas dicen :XX:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Oct 2015)

Que barbaridad, 33 grados para hoy, y sin llover una gota en septiembre en toda la mitad sur. Ni casi ni en el norte.

En mi zona rajas en el suelo donde puede caberte un pie, los arboles perdiendo la hoja antes de tiempo en seco, por la sequia, la aceituna cayendose y arrugandose ::

Los ultimos olmos que nos quedaban por aqui, todos secos y muertos despues del durísimo verano. Mas leña para la hoguera 

Tremebundo el Veroño en el que estamos ya de lleno.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Oct 2015)

No tengo mucho tiempo para este hilo últimamente, así que agradezco a los que ponéis vuestras opiniones de vez en cuando.

Y sí, como bien venís diciendo, este septiembre y los inicios de octubre están resultando igual de coñazo que el del año pasado. Si acaso las temperaturas están siendo un poco más bajas, pero la falta de lluvias en gran parte de la península es ya alarmante después de un verano tan cálido y tan seco.
Menos mal que por el litoral mediterráneo y Baleares ha llovido en la última semana.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2015)

25 Cº ayer a las 20.30 en Lleida capital...y menda en manga corta de noche...8:


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Oct 2015)

Hoy ha caído dos gotas en Almería, por la parte de Alhabia.

Ya con esto ha llovido para todo el año.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2015)

Huracan!!!!







Se llama Joaquin, lastima que no se llamara Mariano jeje


----------



## HATE (8 Oct 2015)

Resumen de septiembre:

El mes de septiembre ha tenido carácter muy frío, con una temperatura media de 19,8 ºC, valor que queda 0,8 ºC por debajo de la media de este mes. En cuanto a precipitaciones, ha sido normal, con una media de 42 mm, que queda muy cerca del valor normal de este mes que es de 45 mm.













A mi septiembre me ha dado la sensación de ser caluroso aunque los datos dicen lo contrario. Debe ser que como esta año el verano empezo en mayo ::


----------



## HATE (14 Oct 2015)

En Duruelo de la Sierra ya van por los -2.2ºC ::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2015)

HATE dijo:


> En Duruelo de la Sierra ya van por los -2.2ºC ::::



A tomar por culo setas y hojas de árboles caducifólios...


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A tomar por culo setas y hojas de árboles caducifólios...



Al final -7.4ºC. En Oteruelo del valle (Madrid) -4.4ºC.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Oct 2015)

Vaya preciosidad en forma de borrasca con marcado giro ciclónico se está paseando frente a Lisboa ahora mismo:
:baba:


----------



## HATE (19 Oct 2015)




----------



## HATE (21 Oct 2015)

En los últimos días ha llovido en Extremadura un 200% más de lo normal para octubre







La cantidad de lluvia media para un mes de octubre en Extremadura oscila entre los 40-60 litros/m2 en zonas llanas y los 100-120 litros/m2 en áreas de sierra. Sin embargo, en este mes de octubre ya se han acumulado 80-100 litros/m2 y hasta más de 200 en el norte de Cáceres.

Episodio de lluvias muy generoso el de los últimos días en Extremadura y, en general, en amplias zonas del oeste y suroeste peninsular donde, en muchas zonas, el actual Octubre de 2015 ya se ha convertido en un mes muy húmedo, superando ampliamente las cantidades medias.

En el mapa superior se muestran los acumulados totales de lluvia hasta el pasado 19 de octubre. Es un mapa elaborado y compartido públicamente por el climatólogo César Rodríguez Ballesteros, al que agradecemos enormemente todo su trabajo de divulgación y elaboración de mapas.

En el mapa podemos ver que, en gran parte de Extremadura, se han recogido más de 80-100 litros/m2 y hasta más de 200 litros en el norte cacereño, por donde más suele llover en este tipo de situaciones. Sin embargo, ha sido en las comarcas más orientales de la provincia de Badajoz por donde menos ha llovido en lo que va de mes, registrándose cantidades de entre 30 y 60 litros/m2.






Si comparamos todos estos datos con los valores medios -normales- para el mes, encontramos que en algunas zonas de la comunidad han caído ya un 150% y 200% más de lo normal.

Nos sirve como ejemplo el caso del suroeste de la provincia de Badajoz donde, lo normal suele ser entre 60 y 80 litros, mientras que hasta ahora se han recogido más de 100-120 litros; prácticamente ¡el doble! y gran parte de ello en apenas un par de días, especialmente, en la jornada del pasado domingo 18 de octubre. Unos datos muy significativos.

Por cantidad de acumulación, sin duda, destaca el norte de Cáceres donde se han recogido entre 200 y 250 litros/m2 en lo que va de octubre. Todo ello mientras nos adentramos en la época del año estadísticamente más lluviosa en Extremadura, que suele corresponder a los meses de noviembre y, sobre todo, diciembre.

A pesar de todo, en general todavía no se alcanzan las cantidades propias para estas alturas del año en muchas zonas, sobre todo hacia el interior peninsular, por lo que habrá que esperar a que noviembre y diciembre permitan que acabemos el año con buenos datos de precipitación.

De momento parece que las previsiones estacionales mantienen una tendencia húmeda hacia la mitad oeste peninsular, por lo que la entrada de frentes y borrascas desde el Atlántico podría ser la tónica general de los próximos meses. Lo iremos siguiendo.

En los últimos días ha llovido en Extremadura un 200% más de lo normal para octubre

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 11:53 ----------

Y menos mal que ha llovido porque a finales de septiembre estaban las dehesas que daban pena.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Oct 2015)

¡Sin palabras! :8::8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ria-5-300-km-h-sostenidos-2.html#post15308308


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Oct 2015)

entro digo que estoy hasta los huevos del calorazo que hace en Castalunya y me piro...


----------



## HATE (29 Oct 2015)

Cara sur del macizo de monte perdido:


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Nov 2015)

Acabo de terminar mi trabajo meteofriki del año: :


subir fotos gratis


imag


subir fotos


subefotos

La verdad es que se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones de ellos, y hay unas cuantas cosas interesantes que comentaré luego en un rato.


----------



## Leros (1 Nov 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Acabo de terminar mi trabajo meteofriki del año: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen trabajo :Aplauso:


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Nov 2015)

A grandes rasgos se puede decir lo siguiente:

* Nuestra península hermana pluviométricamente hablando es la de Anatolia (Turquía), por su tamaño y por su composición geográfica, ya que tienen meseta central como nosotros. El invierno y la primavera son de media algo más lluviosos en Anatolia, el verano son casi calcados (pero ligeramente más lluviosos aquí) y el otoño es bastante más lluvioso en nuestra península, (en esto coincidimos con el resto de la fachada euroatlántica. Imagino que influye que el Atlántico norte en otoño es una vía de entrada de abundante inestabilidad, y que el Mediterráneo más occidental genera importantes episodios de gota fría.

* Sur de Aragón: Pese a que el mes de julio es el menos lluvioso por antonomasia, agosto y junio por ser los meses que enlazan con la primavera y el otoño, respectivamente, deben ser generosos en lluvia (chaparrones tormentosos típicos de las tardes de verano), mientras que en la suma de los tres meses invernales llueve muy poquito en esas zonas. Aún así, como se ve en otro de mis trabajos, en el mapa de los meses secos, en algunas zonas montañosas de Teruel enero es el mes menos lluvioso de todo el año.

* El verano en la costa central catalana es algo más lluvioso que el de la costa central asturiana ::, pero mientras que en Asturias tienen bastante días de lluvia (orballo) y cielos nubosos de forma recurrente, en Barcelona la lluvia veraniega cae en chaparrones tormentosos breves e intensos, pero el restante 95% del verano es cálido y soleado.

* En casi toda Italia y gran parte de la península balcánica tienen patrones de precipitación bastante distintos a los nuestros, especialmente en la hiperlluviosa costa croata y albanesa.

* En el norte de Francia, sur de Inglaterra y Benelux llueve de manera constante todo el año, pero no registran estaciones hiperlluviosas porque no hay montañas que provoquen forzamiento dinámico a las nubes que entran cargadas de humedad desde el Atlántico y desde el Mar del Norte. Si acaso en Bélgica y en el sur de Inglaterra la primavera es ligeramente menos lluviosa que el resto del año. El otoño también es un poquito más lluvioso, como corresponde con toda la fachada euroatlántica.

* La estación lluviosa invernal es muy marcada en Israel, Líbano, costa siria, costa sur turca, Chipre y Creta, y también en la costa atlántica norte de Marruecos, pero el resto del año es muy seco en todas esas zonas.
Es en invierno cuando la circulación zonal con sus vientos dominantes del oeste llegan con fuerza por allí abajo, pero el resto del año tienen el anticiclón subtropical encima junto con aire seco del desierto sahariano.

* El noreste de Argelia y el tercio norte de Túnez son más lluviosos que lo que los tópicos nos pueden hacer pensar, y los patrones no se diferencian mucho de los del tercio sur peninsular. Incluso en verano destacan sobre el resto norteafricano, ya que es una zona montañosa donde los datos dicen que en verano deben darse chaparrones tormentosos de vez en cuando. El ser la zona más septentrional de toda África debe favorecer esto.

* Los Alpes pillan una barbaridad de lluvia cada verano, teniendo la estación menos lluviosa en invierno, pero aún así precipita en abundancia como para que tengan inviernos bien nivosos.

* En invierno nieva una mierda en las llanuras de Europa central y oriental.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Nov 2015)

Otra conclusión más: El archipiélago de las Azores recibe bastante lluvia en verano pese a que el anticiclón de su mismo nombre está casi siempre por esa zona dándoles estabilidad atmosférica. 
Imagino que su posición en el centro del Atlántico es favorable para que se coman buenos frentes y borrascas de vez en cuando, ya que están lo bastante lejos del continente africano como para que a ellos no les lleguen las dorsales norteafricanas de aire seco y estable.


----------



## artemis (2 Nov 2015)

Hoy si que esta lloviendo bien por el levante...


----------



## HATE (2 Nov 2015)

Esto va directo hacia el pirineo:


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Nov 2015)

He repasado un par de puntos azules que tenían el color distorsionado y borroso en el Algarve portugués en el mapa primaveral, y he puesto el puntito blanco de capital regional a Palma de Mallorca en el mapa veraniego, que se me había olvidado.


----------



## HATE (3 Nov 2015)




----------



## Lausengier (3 Nov 2015)

HATE dijo:


>



Este mapa está mal. En muchas zonas de montaña de Tarragona hemos superado los 100 y 150.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Nov 2015)

Lausengier dijo:


> Este mapa está mal. En muchas zonas de montaña de Tarragona hemos superado los 100 y 150.



Claro, en todos los episodios de lluvias intensas se miden cantidades brutales en zonas donde no hay estaciones meteorológicas oficiales, (gracias a estaciones a cargo de aficionados o a cargo de entidades secundarias como las confederaciones hidrográficas sabemos de esos datos).


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Nov 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Acabo de terminar mi trabajo meteofriki del año: :
> 
> 
> subir fotos gratis
> ...





Gracias por la info. Veo que en Galicia lloverá bastante.




.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Nov 2015)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Veo que en Galicia lloverá bastante.



Lloverá y llueve habitualmente, ya que las séries climáticas que he visto por la red para elaborar los mapas tienen como mínimo más de veinte años de duración.
En tu bonita región tenéis otoños, inviernos y primaveras algo más lluviosos que en casi toda la costa atlántica francesa (desde el norte de Burdeos hasta la desembocadura del Sena en Le Havre), y en verano en ambas zonas estáis empatados.
Compartís el mismo tipo de clima templado oceánico con leve disminución de lluvias estivales por influencia de la posición habitual veraniega del anticiclón azoriano, (influencia que ya más al norte, en Inglaterra, Picardía y Bélgica ya no se nota, y por eso ellos tienen veranos más lluviosos que los gallegos y que los del oeste francés).

Además, como en la costa atlántica francesa apenas tienen montañas que expriman las nubes por forzamiento orográfico, es por ello que les ganáis en cuanto a cantidad de lluvia recibida de media.


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2015)




----------



## HATE (6 Nov 2015)

Después de estos días tan entretenidos con lluvias y nevadas en cotas altas se mete el anticiclón y vete a saber hasta cuando :ouch:


----------



## HATE (7 Nov 2015)

Las temperaturas máximas en toda la peninsula iberica son para cagarse pero es que las de paises como Italia, Francia o Alemania son ::::::


----------



## HATE (8 Nov 2015)

Octubre, algo cálido y normal en precipitaciones

El mes de octubre ha sido algo más cálido de lo normal, con una media de 16,4 ºC, valor que supera en 0,5 ºC a la media de este mes. En cuanto a precipitaciones ha sido normal, con una media de 75 mm, valor que es muy próximo a la media de este mes que es de 77mm.

Temperaturas
El mes de octubre ha sido algo más cálido de lo normal, con una temperatura media sobre España de 16,4º C, valor que supera en 0,5º C a la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010).
Octubre tuvo carácter térmico normal en el tercio norte, salvo Galicia y carácter cálido en general en el resto del territorio peninsular. En Canarias resultó muy cálido en conjunto y en Baleares tuvo carácter normal a frío. Los valores de las anomalías térmicas positivas fueron superiores a 1ºC en gran parte de Canarias y en algunas zonas del tercio sur peninsular y del oeste de Galicia.
La oscilación térmica diurna fue algo más baja de lo habitual en octubre, de forma que la media de las temperaturas máximas diarias superó en 0,2ºC el valor normal mientras que la media de las mínimas superó en 0,7º C dicho valor.







En las dos primeras decenas del mes las temperaturas fueron muy próximas en conjunto a los valores normales, mientras que la tercera decena fue relativamente cálida, con temperaturas en torno a 1ºC por encima de la media. Las temperaturas más elevadas de octubre se registraron, como es habitual en este mes, en los primeros días del mismo, en concreto el día 5, cuando se superaron los 35ºC en diversos puntos de Canarias y se alcanzaron valores del orden de 33ºC a 34ºC en la zona del sureste peninsular. Los valores máximos observados entre estaciones principales se registraron en el día 5 antes citado, en los observatorios de Lanzarote-aeropuerto con 37,3ºC y Fuerteventura-aeropuerto con 36,9ºC. En la España peninsular destacan los valores registrados en Alicante-aeropuerto con 34.3ºC y Murcia-Alcantarilla con 33,8ºC. Las temperaturas que se alcanzaron en Lanzarote, Fuerteventura, y Alicante-aeropuerto superaron las máximas absolutas registradas con anterioridad en octubre en las series de dichas estaciones.
Las temperaturas más bajas del mes se registraron en general a mediados de la segunda decena, observándose ya las primeras heladas del otoño en puntos de la meseta norte e interior del País Vasco, así como en zonas de los sistemas montañosos del centro y norte peninsular. El valor mínimo entre estaciones principales se registró en Molina de Aragón con -4,1ºC el día 15. Entre capitales de provincia destacaron Salamanca-Matacán con -3,3º C el día 15 y Soria con -2,5ºC el día 16.
Precipitaciones
Octubre ha tenido en conjunto un carácter pluviométrico normal, con una precipitación media sobre España de 75 mm, valor que es muy próximo a la media de este mes que es de 77 mm (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010).
El mes ha sido extremadamente húmedo en Canarias y húmedo a muy húmedo en el tercio occidental, sur de Andalucía, isla de Ibiza y en algunas áreas de Madrid, Murcia, sur de Valencia y sureste de Castilla La Mancha. En el resto de España ha sido en general seco, habiendo resultado incluso muy seco en extensas áreas del cuadrante nordeste peninsular, con precipitaciones que no alcanzaron el 25% del valor normal en el sur e interior de Cataluña y en el extremo oriental de Aragón.







En la primera decena de octubre las precipitaciones afectaron principalmente a las regiones de las vertientes atlántica y cantábrica. Estas precipitaciones fueron muy abundantes en Galicia, especialmente en el oeste de la Comunidad donde las cantidades acumuladas superaron en muchos puntos los100 mm.
En la segunda decena las precipitaciones afectaron de nuevo a gran parte de España. En este caso fueron más importantes en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular, con cantidades registradas superiores a 100mm en amplias zonas de Extremadura, así como en el sur de Ávila, en la provincia de Huelva, en el norte de Sevilla y en la sierra de Grazalema en Cádiz.
En la tercera decena las precipitaciones se distribuyeron por toda España, habiendo sido más copiosas de nuevo en el tercio occidental, así como en Canarias Las cantidades acumuladas superaron los 100 mm en diversos puntos del archipiélago canario, así como del oeste y sur de Galicia.
A lo largo del mes de octubre se registraron diversos episodios que dieron lugar a precipitaciones intensas, que afectaron principalmente a las regiones occidentales y a Canarias. Entre estos episodios se pueden destacar los siguientes: el que dio lugar a precipitaciones fuertes en Galicia los días 4 y 5; el que afectó al sur de la Comunidad de Valencia el 13; el que dio lugar a precipitaciones abundantes en el suroeste peninsular entre el 17 y el 19; el que afectó al suroeste de Galicia entre los días 27 y 29 y el que dio lugar a lluvias abundantes en la parte occidental del Sistema Central y en la zona de Málaga el día 26. Así mismo, destacan los diversos episodios de precipitaciones localmente muy intensas que tuvieron lugar en Canarias, de los cuales el más importante fue el que afectó al archipiélago entre los días 20 y 25 y el día 31, con especial incidencia de las precipitaciones el día 20 en Gran Canaria y el 22 en Tenerife.
La mayor precipitación máxima diaria del mes en un observatorio principal se observó el día 22 en los observatorios de Izaña (Tenerife) con 72,8mm y del aeropuerto de Tenerife-norte con 65,9mm.


Octubre, algo cálido y normal en precipitaciones - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Nov 2015)

Ya tenemos el veroñito de lo cojones instalado aquí...ya os dije, cuando en Septiembre hizo un pelín de fresca, que NO os animarais tan rápidamente, que Spain is different...que esto no es Laponia coño...y después del veroño vendrá primaverano...::abajo:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Nov 2015)

Me la suda, yo de pequeño (y estoy hablando de hace 10 años, cuando tenia 11) no recordaba otoños tan basura como estos ultimos, llovia y hacia 15 grados, no 26 (en Bilbao este finde ha hecho 26, y en Madrid 22) y calor axfisiante, si no llega a anochecer a las 18:15 nos achicharramos como en Agosto..Pero auguro un invierno nivoso, parece ser que el periodo de retorno de nevadas en España es de 5 años, y 2000, 2005 y 2010 fueron muy nivosos en toda la peninsula.


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (8 Nov 2015)

Hasta los cojones estoy de los 20 de máxima como promedio los últimos días en Madrid. Estamos por encima de las medias en muchos aspectos. A un verano de récord está siguiendo un otoño igual de anómalamente caluroso. Esperemos que haya algo de invierno. Yo empiezo a tener dudas (ojalá me equivoque).


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Me la suda, yo de pequeño (y estoy hablando de hace 10 años, cuando tenia 11) no recordaba otoños tan basura como estos ultimos, llovia y hacia 15 grados, no 26 (en Bilbao este finde ha hecho 26, y en Madrid 22) y calor axfisiante, si no llega a anochecer a las 18:15 nos achicharramos como en Agosto..Pero auguro un invierno nivoso, parece ser que el periodo de retorno de nevadas en España es de 5 años, y 2000, 2005 y 2010 fueron muy nivosos en toda la peninsula.



En el cantábrico cuando sopla el viento del sur suben las temperaturas hasta los valores que se están registrando estos días. Por mucho que digan en la tele que es algo inusual no es la primera vez ni la ultima vez que ocurrira.

Foto de ayer del vignemale y su glaciar:







La otra cara:







Y monte perdido:


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Nov 2015)

HATE dijo:


> En el cantábrico cuando sopla el viento del sur suben las temperaturas hasta los valores que se están registrando estos días. Por mucho que digan en la tele que es algo inusual no es la primera vez ni la ultima vez que ocurrira.
> 
> Foto de ayer del vignemale y su glaciar:
> 
> ...



Dónde consigues esas fotos actualizadas de montañas, Hate.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Nov 2015)

asco de veroños


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2015)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Dónde consigues esas fotos actualizadas de montañas, Hate.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/976813618999815/


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2015)

El pasado sábado baje de peñalara hasta el puerto de los neveros y recordé un estudio que leí hace un par de años sobre los cambios que ha sufrido la vegetación de la sierra de guadarrama en las ultimas décadas.

Dejo el enlace:

dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/fichero_articulo?codigo=3315389

Copiar, pegar, y os lo descargáis.

A modo de resumen decir que el aumento de las temperaturas y el descenso del manto nivoso ha hecho que las praderas de alta montaña se han visto reducidas de manera notable y han sido sustituidas por piornos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Nov 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> asco de veroños



Pues sí. Si no fuera porque oscurece a las 18:30 y porque en el valle del Ebro ya llevan unos días teniendo nieblas persistentes, cualquiera diría que estamos a finales de septiembre... :S

Eso sí, esta vez la combinación de un anticiclón potente, más dorsal subtropical de procedencia africana, más viento del sur, más lo fuerte que viene El Niño está haciendo que también tengan veroño y falta de lluvias en París, Benelux, sur de Reino Unido e incluso gran parte de Alemania.
Otros veroños nos lo comíamos todo nosotros y ellos tenían otoño típico fresco, gris y lluvioso. 8:


----------



## HATE (14 Nov 2015)

Una semana llevamos ya con el anticiclón y con una temperaturas máximas horribles. En Madrid la temperatura media de la máximas es de 13.5ºC y todos estos días se superan los 20ºC. Esto es como lo que aguantamos en el mes de julio pero en noviembre y con muchas menos horas de luz. Por los menos llovió bastante a primeros de mes. 

Mientras el mont blanc que casi llega a los 5000 msnm luce asi a mediados de noviembre:


----------



## HATE (15 Nov 2015)

En la grafica de arriba las anomalias termicas en los ultimos 12 meses en Madrid:







Y falta noviembre ::::


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Nov 2015)

En días pasados he hecho un viaje por carretera a Barcelona, disfrutando tanto a la ida como a la vuelta de cielos despejados en todo el trayecto, salvo en la Depresión del Ebro, donde había nieblas de inversión.
Debo decir que me sorprende lo estáticas que han sido esos bancos de niebla, los cuales siguiendo la A-2 a la ida (el jueves a primera hora de la tarde) empezaban unos 10 km más adelante de Calatayud, y terminaban justo en el límite provincial entre Lérida y Barcelona.

Curiosamente a la vuelta el domingo por la tarde las nieblas empezaban y terminaban en los mismos puntos, estando Zaragoza totalmente sumida en grises tinieblas como si se tratase de Londres o de Bruselas. 

A día de hoy por el Sat24 y por mi firma se ve que las nieblas del Ebro ahora abarcan menos territorio, las del valle del Duero siguen siendo bastante extensas, y a la vez se ven ya bancos de niebla bastante persistentes por algunos valles de la mitad sur peninsular, (Guadiana y Tajo), y estas últimas la semana pasada no se estaban dando.

Barcelona de lujo desde el jueves hasta el domingo pasado, con cielos despejados, máximas de 22º C y mogollón de gente en manga corta por la calle.


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Nov 2015)

Aún tenemos poca superficie europea cubierta de blanco a estas alturas del otoño...







La fuente de la que proviene la imagen se actualiza a diario: Pokrywa


----------



## sirpask (21 Nov 2015)

2013:



> La temperatura media combinada de la tierra y los océanos fue 14,52 grados Celsius, o sea 0,62 grados más que la media del siglo XX (de 13,9°C), dijo la NOAA en su informe anual.
> 
> La temperatura media del planeta ha aumentado 0,06 grados por década desde 1880 hasta 2013 y 0,15 grados por década en los últimos 50 años (1964-2013).
> 
> El 2013 también fue el 37º año consecutivo con temperaturas globales superiores al promedio del siglo XX, según la NOAA.



2014:


> ** Con datos concretos, la temperatura media combinada en superficies terrestres y oceánicas globales de junio 2014 fue récord para el mes con 16.22° C, o 0,72 ° C por encima del promedio del siglo 20 de 15.5 ° C. Esto supera el récord anterior, establecido en 2010, por 0.03 ° C.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Nov 2015)

¡Nevando por aquí por primera vez en esta temporada otoñal! :


----------



## HATE (22 Nov 2015)

Registro 5ºC cuando hace dos dias a estas horas habia casi 20ºC :ouch::ouch:


----------



## HATE (30 Nov 2015)

Seguimos con el anticiclón. Dentro de pocos días se cumplirá un mes sin llover en Madrid y eso que estamos en otoño y no en verano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2015)

ni llueve ni lloverá...es malo para el turismo y tal...solo hay que ver como todas las borrascas que se acercan por el Atlantico, cuando llegan a Spain son misteriosamente desviadas por una mano invisible hacia UK, Francia, Italia etcc.., raru raru..ienso::8::fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## HATE (4 Dic 2015)

Noviembre, seco y muy cálido


04/12/2015 - Noviembre ha sido un mes seco, con una precipitación media de 49 mm, valor que queda casi un 40% por debajo de la media, que es de 79 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha tenido carácter muy cálido, con una media de 11,4 ºC, valor que supera en 1,5 ºC a la media de este mes.

Temperaturas

El mes de noviembre ha tenido carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 11,4 ºC, valor que supera en 1,5 ºC a la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010). Teniendo en cuenta la temperatura media de noviembre, este mes ha sido el séptimo mes de noviembre más cálido desde 1961 y el cuarto en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los de los años 2006, 2009 y 2014.
Noviembre tuvo carácter térmico cálido en áreas del tercio sur y del suroeste de Castilla y León y resultó muy cálido en general en el resto del territorio peninsular, incluso en puntos del centro peninsular, de Pirineos, de la cordillera Cantábrica y del norte de Galicia llegó a ser extremadamente cálido, con anomalías térmicas en estas áreas superiores a +2 ºC y puntualmente por encima de +3º C en zona del Sistema Central, Cordillera Cantábrica y Pirineos. Sólo en Baleares, sureste peninsular y centro y suroeste de Castilla y León, las anomalías térmicas no alcanzaron el valor de +1 ºC. También en Canarias el mes resultó muy cálido, y en Baleares fue desigual, con carácter frío en la isla de Ibiza y normal a cálido en el resto del archipiélago.
La oscilación térmica diurna fue muy superior a la habitual de noviembre, debido a la abundancia de días poco nubosos, de forma que la media de las temperaturas máximas diarias superó en 2,1 ºC el valor normal mientras que la media de las mínimas superó en 0,8 º C dicho valor.







En las dos primeras decenas del mes las temperaturas fueron muy superiores a los valores normales, sobre todo en sus valores diurnos, que se mantuvieron, en gran parte de España, entre 2 ºC y 3 ºC por encima de la media de este período. En el inicio de la tercera decena se produjo un acusado descenso de las temperaturas, y si bien hubo después una gradual recuperación de los valores diurnos, las mínimas se mantuvieron bajas, de forma que en esta decena las temperaturas medias se aproximaron a los valores normales.
Las temperaturas más elevadas de noviembre se registraron en general entre los días 6 y 8, cuando se llegaron a alcanzar en zonas del litoral norte peninsular temperaturas máximas del orden de los 30 ºC. En numerosos observatorios del norte peninsular y del entorno del Sistema Central se superaron los valores más elevados registrados anteriormente en este mes. Los valores máximos observados entre estaciones principales correspondieron al aeropuerto de Tenerife-sur, con 31,0 ºC el día 15 y a Santander-aeropuerto con 30,0 ºC el día 8.
Las temperaturas más bajas del mes se registraron en la tercera decena del mes. Entonces se observaron ya valores por debajo de -5 ºC en zonas altas de los sistemas montañosos, así como en el nordeste de Castilla-La Mancha, en puntos de la meseta norte y del interior de Cataluña y en la zona de Granada. Los valores mínimos entre estaciones principales se registraron en el Puerto de Navacerrada (Madrid) con -7,8 ºC el día 23 y en Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara) con -7,3 ºC el día 29. Entre capitales de provincia destacaron: Salamanca-Matacán con -7,0 º C el día 30 y Girona-aeropuerto con -5,4 ºC el día 24.


Precipitaciones


Noviembre ha sido un mes seco, con una precipitación media sobre España de 49 mm, valor que queda casi un 40% por debajo de la media, que es de 79 mm (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010).
El mes sólo ha sido más húmedo de lo normal en la mitad oriental de la vertiente cantábrica y en algunas zonas dentro del tercio oriental de la España peninsular. En una zona que abarca el interior de la provincia de Castellón y el este de la de Teruel, así como en pequeñas áreas de las provincias de Zaragoza y Lleida las precipitaciones superaron el doble de los valores normales. El mes ha sido seco a muy seco en el resto de España, especialmente en Canarias, Baleares, tercio occidental peninsular y nordeste de Cataluña, donde las precipitaciones no alcanzaron en general el 50% del valor normal, quedando por debajo incluso del 25% de dicho valor en Canarias, sur de Extremadura y en algunas pequeñas zonas del sur de Galicia y el nordeste de Cataluña.









En la primera decena fue cuando se registraron buena parte de las precipitaciones de noviembre, debido al temporal de lluvias que afectó a gran parte de España en los primeros días del mes. Las precipitaciones fueron más importantes en el Sistema Central, en el tercio oriental y en el sur de Andalucía. Se acumularon cantidades superiores a 100 mm en algunas zonas del oeste del Sistema Central, así como en el interior de Castellón y este de la provincia de Teruel y en puntos más dispersos del norte de Cataluña y zonas montañosas del sur de Andalucía.
En la segunda decena de noviembre, en cambio hubo una ausencia casi total de precipitaciones, salvo en las regiones cantábricas donde se registraron cantidades superiores a 10 mm, alcanzándose valores superiores a 30 mm en zonas de Cantabria, este de Asturias y norte del País Vasco.
En la tercera decena hubo precipitaciones copiosas en el norte, con cantidades acumuladas superiores a 100 mm en gran parte de Cantabria y País Vasco, así como en el noroeste de Navarra, sureste de Asturias y en algunos puntos del Pirineo aragonés y del Pirineo catalán. En el resto de España predominó claramente el tiempo seco.
En cuanto a precipitaciones intensas, a lo largo del mes de noviembre sólo cabe destacar dos episodios: el que afectó a gran parte de España, especialmente a las regiones mediterráneas, sur de Andalucía y zonas occidental y central del Sistema Central, entre los días 1 y 3 y la situación de vientos del norte que dio lugar a precipitaciones persistentes en las regiones cantábricas y en Pirineos, de nieve en zonas altas, entre los días 20 y 24.
Las mayores precipitaciones diarias de noviembre entre observatorios principales se observaron el día 2 en Lleida con 70 mm 

Noviembre, seco y muy cálido - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 11:54 ----------

Que fiesta de mes. Y sigue........


----------



## gurrumino (4 Dic 2015)

Por aquí en castilla la mancha los agricultores están poniendo velitas ya a la virgen de los chaparrones, el cereal que ha nacido se va a quedar tieso como no llueva y el que está por germinar va de culo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Dic 2015)

Pues o bien las medias de precipitación y temperaturas siguen empeorando o bien navidad, enero y febrero se salen de frío, lluvia y nieve, porque estamos a 4 y las previsiónes a corto y largo plazo ( acabo de consultar la aemet ) dicen que nada de nada


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2015)

os avanzo una exclusiva....DICIEMBRE  2015será el mes mas caluroso y seco de los últimos 100 Diciembres......::...y sin estudiar metereologia...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Dic 2015)

En Madrid hace un calor primaveral, acabo de llegar a la calle y esto es una puta locura.Ademas Carmena mañana prohibira aparcar.


----------



## HATE (6 Dic 2015)

Ojo con el oeste, este y centro de la península ::::::::::


----------



## El Peseta (6 Dic 2015)

HATE dijo:


> Ojo con el oeste, este y centro de la península ::::::::::



Y así vamos a seguir mientras sigan fumigando y alejando las borrascas. Anticiclón dicen... ::








http://www.diarioinformacion.com/alicante/2015/12/01/alicante-recogio-2-noviembre-96/1702851.html



> La Comunidad Valenciana ha despedido un mes de noviembre caracterizado por la humedad, con un 16% más de precipitación, y muy cálido, con una media 1.4ºC más alta que la del promedio climático normal. Los datos globales, que resumen el mes en una cifra, son, sin embargo, engañosos, ya que el carácter húmedo del mes se explica por las precipitaciones registradas en unas pocas horas del día 2, asociadas a la depresión aislada en niveles altos que dieron lugar a una línea de «turbonada» que barrió todo el territorio de sur a norte, y provocó precipitaciones generalizadas, mientras que el resto del mes estuvo caracterizado por la estabilidad asociada al potente anticiclón :XX::XX::XX: que se instaló en el territorio desde el día 4, y que, de acuerdo a los datos que se adjuntan en el resumen, hay que considerarlo como inusual (por lo persistente y por lo potente) en el mes de noviembre. En Alicante, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología se recogieron 47 litros por metro cuadrado en un sólo día, el 96% de todo un mes y un 35% más que lo norma, según Meteorología.
> 
> Sólo en ese día 2 se acumuló el 96% de la lluvia de todo el mes en la provincia. Se llegaron a superar los 100 l/m2 en el interior de Castellón, prelitoral norte de Valencia y montaña de Alicante. Además se produjeron otros fenómenos severos, como dos tornados en Moncada, posiblemente un tromba marina en Torrevieja que penetró en tierra en forma de tornado, afectando a un área próxima a la costa, y temporal marítimo con mar gruesa y olas de más de 3,5 metros.
> 
> El resto del mes, salvo la entrada de aire frío de los días 22 al 24 que dio lugar a un descenso térmico de casi 11ºC en el promedio del territorio, cielos despejados, alguna niebla y mar en calma. Esta situación de anticiclón y estabilidad atmosférica es la que se está observando también en el principio de diciembre. En esta parte del año, debido a que las noches ya son largas, casi 15 horas frente a poco más de 9 horas de duración del día, además del viento flojo y el cielo despejado, se esperan las heladas en zonas de altiplanos de interior.


----------



## HATE (9 Dic 2015)

Muy normal todo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2015)

Vaya aburrimiento de "no invierno" que estamos padeciendo aquí y en buena parte de Europa con temperaturas inusualmente altas y falta de lluvias.
Desde hoy hasta el martes habrá un pequeño paréntesis en el tercio oeste peninsular con algunas lluvias y viento (pero sin frío), especialmente con riesgo de lluvias algo intensas en las costas de Pontevedra y del norte de Portugal.
A partir del miércoles, vuelta a la estabilidad incluso en el noroeste peninsular.
En el resto, cielos poco nubosos o despejados (salvo las nieblas de los valles del Duero y del Ebro), temperaturas suaves, y poco más que contar. :|

Si no fuera por esas nieblas persistentes en los principales valles del norte, porque el sol está bajo en el horizonte, porque los árboles caducifólios van perdiendo las hojas y porque oscurece muy temprano, parecería primavera. :|


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Dic 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Vaya aburrimiento de "no invierno" que estamos padeciendo aquí y en buena parte de Europa con temperaturas inusualmente altas y falta de lluvias.
> Desde hoy hasta el martes habrá un pequeño paréntesis en el tercio oeste peninsular con algunas lluvias y viento (pero sin frío), especialmente con riesgo de lluvias algo intensas en las costas de Pontevedra y del norte de Portugal.
> A partir del miércoles, vuelta a la estabilidad incluso en el noroeste peninsular.
> En el resto, cielos poco nubosos o despejados (salvo las nieblas de los valles del Duero y del Ebro), temperaturas suaves, y poco más que contar. :|
> ...




Te lo dije, hamijo overdrive, te lo dije, venia otro puto veroño :´( :´´(


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Dic 2015)

donde vivo, niebla hasta el mediodía y gracias....si esto no esta programado, que baje Dios y lo vea...:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Dic 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Te lo dije, hamijo overdrive, te lo dije, venia otro puto veroño :´( :´´(



Los foreros más viejos de Meteored están comparando este anómalo no-otoño y no-invierno con el de 1989-1990, por tanto hace la tira que no se repetía nada igual. Bueno, el de 2004-2005 también fue muy seco y cálido, pero al menos en plenas navidades hubo un episodio de temporal de norte muy intenso, el que provocó la gran nevada navideña en Burgos en diciembre de 2004:






Volviendo al presente y como decía el otro día, el anticiclón subtropical va para largo, y no solo aquí en nuestra península, y es que en foros climáticos de habla inglesa más de media Europa se está llevando las manos a la cabeza también.
Con estas temperaturas dudo que hibernen ciertos mamíferos como las ardillas o los osos. :S


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Dic 2015)

me acuerdo de hace muchos años un invierno de manga corta y chanclas....tal vez fue en 1990...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Dic 2015)

Yo recuerdo como muy frios y neblinosos los inviernos de los 90, y secos, pero no ultrasecos como este

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Dic 2015)

también es verdad que en 1981 y 1983/84 si mal no recuerdo, por Navidad ó fechas similares nevo en Barcelona...y en Mayo de 1994 nevo en Barcelona también...:8: y de esto me acuerdo perfectamente pues era el cumpleaños de mi padre...el tiempo esta loco...:


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Dic 2015)

La pregunta es si en pleno diciembre no hace frío? Tendremos invierno este año?porque después del verano que hemos pasado ahora no puedas llevar ni un jersey es alucinante


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Dic 2015)

aguatico dijo:


> Yo recuerdo como muy frios y neblinosos los inviernos de los 90, y secos, pero no ultrasecos como este
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



En la primera mitad de los 90 hubo inviernos secos y templados, pero también recuerdo veranos en aquellos años que eran más variables y tormentosos que la media, y desde luego veranos más tormentosos que actualmente.
Los inviernos de la segunda mitad de los noventa los recuerdo más lluviosos y nivosos que los de la primera mitad, pero tampoco excesivamente fríos.

De hecho, el que hoy sea un meteoloco es debido a mi temprano interés por observar tormentas eléctricas en aquellos veranos de principios de los noventa. 

---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 15:09 ----------




Connor dijo:


> La pregunta es si en pleno diciembre no hace frío? Tendremos invierno este año?porque después del verano que hemos pasado ahora no puedas llevar ni un jersey es alucinante



Nunca se sabe. Enero de 2005 fue seco y cálido, y dio paso a un febrero gélido debido a una potente irrupción siberiana que no nos abandonó en todo el mes.
Ese mes provocó que el invierno de 2005 sea recordado como el más frío de la década de los 2000. Diciembre de 2001 también fue muy frío, pero no tanto.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Dic 2015)

Increíbles temperaturas por buena parte de Europa en pleno 19 de diciembre a las 10:00 de la noche... :8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Dic 2015)

Veo que la monotonía de las últimas semanas sigue y que hay pocos cambios a la vista, salvo el frentecillo que nos visitará mañana y pasado tras entrar por las costas atlánticas, tras el cual volveremos a las andadas.
Si no fuera porque hoy hace bastante viento, el día sería igual de aburrido que los últimos veinte o cuarenta días.
¡Pero qué ascazo de no-invierno! :ouch:


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (28 Dic 2015)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Veo que la monotonía de las últimas semanas sigue y que hay pocos cambios a la vista, salvo el frentecillo que nos visitará mañana y pasado tras entrar por las costas atlánticas, tras el cual volveremos a las andadas.
> Si no fuera porque hoy hace bastante viento, el día sería igual de aburrido que los últimos veinte o cuarenta días.
> ¡Pero qué ascazo de no-invierno! :ouch:



Over ¿has visto esto?

*Warm Arctic Storm To Hurl Hurricane Force Winds at UK and Iceland, Push Temps to* *72+ Degrees (F) Above Normal at North Pole*


All along the eastern side of this storm, powerful warm winds are expected to funnel northward. Originating along the 35 degree North Latitude line west of Spain, these winds will force a train of warm air and moisture pole-ward ahead of our storm. The winds will rush up over a very riled North Sea, they will howl into a far warmer than normal Barents, and they will roar on past Svalbard — finally turning as they pass beyond the North Pole.

These winds will bring with them extraordinarily warm temperatures for the High Arctic region during Winter time. *By Wednesday, the North Pole is expected to see temperatures in the range of 1-2 degrees Celsius or 41-42 degrees C above average* (73-75 degrees Fahrenheit above the normal daily temperature of -40 F for a typical Winter day). Such an extreme departure would be like seeing a 120 degree (Fahrenheit) December day in my hometown of Gaithersburg, MD. Needless to say, a 1-2 C reading at the North Pole during late December is about as odd as witnessing Hell freezing over. But, in this case, the latest wave of warmth issuing from a human-driven shift toward climatological hell appears to be on schedule to arrive at the North Pole in just a few more days.







The Arctic region as a whole is expected to experience a [frankly quite insane] temperature anomaly in the range of 4 degrees Celsius above average by January 3rd of 2016. Note the broad regions over Northern Canada, Siberia, and the Arctic Ocean that are predicted to experience temperatures in the range of 20 degrees Celsius above the already hotter than normal 1979 to 2000 baseline readings. For some areas — particularly in Northern Canada — this will mean near or even above freezing temperatures for tundra and permafrost zones in the depths of Winter. A set of conditions that has serious implications for permafrost thaw and related carbon store feedbacks.

The deep, northward-driving synoptic pattern associated with both powerful high Latitude storms and warm winds is only something we’ve begun to see during recent years. The warming polar environment itself generates weaknesses in the Jet Stream which tends to allow these warm air invasions. In addition the warming oceans — which hold heat for longer than land masses — generate pathways for warm air invasions of the Arctic during Winter time. The Barents Sea, for example, has been particularly warm during recent years which has resulted in numerous warm wind invasion events issuing northward over Svalbard and regions eastward during recent years.

A final ingredient to this highly altered weather pattern appears to be a cooling of the sea surface in the North Atlantic just south of Greenland. This cooling has been set off by an increase in fresh water melt outflows from Greenland as glacial melt there has accelerated concordant with human-forced warming. The cool pool of glacial melt water south of Greenland has aided in the generation of a dipole featuring cool air to the west, warm air to the east. This year, warm air has tended to flow northward over Spain, the UK, and along a region between Iceland and Scandinavia. During the Winter of 2015-2016, this warm air slot has also been the breeding ground for very unstable weather and a number of powerful storm systems.


*Temperaturas en el ártico 40º por encima de lo normal hasta alcanzar los 1º o 2º positivos durante esta semana* y muchos otros datos que tú entenderás y yo no en el enlace que pongo a continuación. 

Warm Arctic Storm To Hurl Hurricane Force Winds at UK and Iceland, Push Temps to 72+ Degrees (F) Above Normal at North Pole | robertscribbler


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Dic 2015)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> Over ¿has visto esto?
> 
> *Warm Arctic Storm To Hurl Hurricane Force Winds at UK and Iceland, Push Temps to* *72+ Degrees (F) Above Normal at North Pole*
> 
> ...



Ya lo están comentando por los foros meteo. Resulta que la masa de aire cálido que ha estado estática sobre el suroeste europeo durante todas estas semanas, ahora le ha dado por moverse hacia el Polo Norte. Por tanto, se sobreentiende que en las últimas semanas las temperaturas en dicho Polo Norte han estado en valores más o menos normales.
Ahora bien, si la masa cálida sube para allá, eso significa que por la fachada atlántica del sur europeo se nos abre la puerta a los temporales atlánticos que tan desaparecidos han estado en este anormalmente cálido y seco otoño y principio de invierno.
Veremos al final que sucede...


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Ene 2016)

A ver si puede ser que empiece el año con buen pie en cuanto a lluvias. Hoy por aquí he registrado 7.4 mm en el pluvio con el frente frío de hoy; poca cosa, pero ha sido la mitad de lo que ha llovido en el pésimo e hiperseco mes de diciembre.

Al menos el patrón de atmosférico ha cambiado, y es que ya no tenemos encima la dorsal norteafricana con viento sur, sino que ahora la circulación zonal ha bajado de latitud entrándonos masas de aire de procedencia atlántica, que darán lugar a nubosidad más abundante que en las semanas pasadas, con viento del oeste y con algunas lluvias al paso de cada frente (menos lluvia cuanto más cerca del Mediterráneo), pero asimismo con poco o casi nada de frío.
Los amantes de la nieve van a seguir a dos velas en estos primeros días de enero. 
En fin, feliz año a todos los meteolocos.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Ene 2016)

Duermo con la ventana (poco) abierta en Enero es normal ha mijo?


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Ene 2016)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Duermo con la ventana (poco) abierta en Enero es normal ha mijo?



Eso depende de donde vivas y de la mayor o menor tolerancia que tengas a las bajas temperaturas.
Yo la de mi habitación la abro siempre que el termómetro de mi estación meteorológica pasa de 12º C, sin importar la fecha del año, haga sol o no. Basicamente permanece abierta todos los días desde primeros de mayo a primeros de octubre, día y noche.

En los meses intermedios de otoño y primavera suelo abrirla de 9:00 AM hasta las 7:00 PM, y en los meses puramente invernales siempre ventilo mi habitación quince minutos al despertarme (independientemente de la temperatura exterior).
Por último, en días buenos de invierno en los que a mediodía se superan los 12º C también abro una o dos horas, cosa que en años normales solo sucede muy de vez en cuando, si bien durante los pasados meses de noviembre y diciembre, como han sido mucho más cálidos que la media, mi ventana ha estado abierta durante muchos días en las horas de mediodía.

Cambiando de tema, parece que viene una buena regada para los próximos días en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular:


----------



## HATE (5 Ene 2016)

En estos últimos días en el pirineo esta nevando pero por lo que he podido ver la situación era bastante penosa para la época del año en la que nos encontramos. Daba igual irte a la vertiente norte que no encontrabas nieve ni a 1.500 m. Solo en sitios punteros como llanos del hospital o pla de beret había cierta cantidad de nieve. En Francia estaciones de esquí con su base a 1600 m estaban mas peladas que otra cosa y en alguna con su base a 1800 m el espesor no llegaría ni a 30 cm.

Y en el resto de sistemas montañosos de España sin prácticamente nieve y estamos en enero ya.


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2016)

Esto mapas llegan a ser en verano y no lo contamos:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Ene 2016)

Entonces que, al final va a entrar el frio o no? Como lo veis?

La semana que viene tengo que ir a un viaje a Belgica y no se qué llevarme


----------



## HATE (10 Ene 2016)

En el puerto de navacerrada (1.858 m)

Anomalías de temperaturas: 

Noviembre: +3.7ºC 
Diciembre: +4.7ºC

Y a tomar por culo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Ene 2016)

Ya estamos en primavera no ?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ene 2016)

Connor dijo:


> Ya estamos en primavera no ?



Sí, empezó en diciembre...so tonto.


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ene 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Entonces que, al final va a entrar el frio o no? Como lo veis?
> 
> La semana que viene tengo que ir a un viaje a Belgica y no se qué llevarme



Será un poco más fresquete y más húmedo que en Madrid, pero no por demasiada diferencia, y en cualquier caso se observa una subida de temperaturas importante a partir del lunes. Por otra parte, la mejor recomendación no climática sería que tengas cuidado por los barrios chungos multiculturales de Bruselas, y que en la medida de lo posible disfrutes de la estancia conociendo la bella Bélgica rural:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ene 2016)

Os dejo por aquí este video grabado ayer de casualidad en alguna carretera alpina cerca de Randa, en Suiza:

[youtube]5BkleR31YrI[/youtube]


----------



## HATE (16 Ene 2016)

Arabia Saudí registra su primera nevada en 85 años


----------



## HATE (20 Ene 2016)

A la espera de febrero y de marzo dependiendo de como venga tela con el grafico :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## El Peseta (21 Ene 2016)

HATE dijo:


> A la espera de febrero y de marzo dependiendo de como venga tela con el grafico :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Pues probablemente será igual, basta ver la firma de overdrive. 







El gran negocio del agua.


----------



## HATE (21 Ene 2016)

Hoy se cumplen 20 años de una de las mayores nevadas que se recuerdan en la sierra de guadarrama y en el sistema central.






















De aquella nevada lo que recuerdo es estar andando por encima de un coche en el puerto de cotos. Incluso recuerdo que el modelo del coche era el Renault Clio de primera generación.

Aquí salen muchas mas fotos y de la sierra de gredos también. Os recomiendo verlas:

La gran nevada de 1996 (I/II) | RecMountain

La gran nevada de 1996 (II/II) | RecMountain


----------



## HATE (26 Ene 2016)

Crecen nubes de evolución en el sistema central en el que se supone que es el mes más frio del año. Ahora mismo estarán las temperaturas casi 10 grados por encima de lo que es normal. Menuda racha llevamos. Y no se ve el final de esta pesadilla.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ene 2016)

Bueno, paso a presentaros los primeros esbozos de mi próximo mapa meteofriki, y es que de alguna manera hay que entretenerse en este aburrido "no invierno".
Se trata de dos mapas, uno para el invierno y otro para el verano. En el invernal mido la diferencia entre la temperatura mínima más baja jamás registrada (en la estación meteorológica de la ciudad en cuestión, obviamente), respecto de la temperatura mínima media del mes más frío (esto es, la media de las temperaturas medias nocturnas del mes más frío). Los valores entre cero y diez grados implican que el invierno es bastante estable sin entradas frías potentes, mientras que los valores superiores a 30 serían ciudades donde suceden entradas frías muy bestias que se alejan mucho de la media.
En el verano lo mismo respecto a las máximas más cálidas jamás registradas respecto de las máximas medias del mes más cálido del año
A ver cuanto tardo en completar ambos mapas: :


----------



## lobomalo (28 Ene 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy se cumplen 20 años de una de las mayores nevadas que se recuerdan en la sierra de guadarrama y en el sistema central.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me permito "pisar" el hilo con un comentario personal.. y es que ese fin de semana subimos un grupo de amigos al apartamento de uno del grupo, que tiene justo en el puerto de Navacerrada.... ... como anecdota comentar que su piso es un primero y desde la ventana del salon que daba a la ladera de la montaña, saliamos directamente a la nieve :: ... ... simplemente brutal..


gracias por recordarme esos tiempos.. mis diesess... :Aplauso:


..


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ene 2016)

lobomalo dijo:


> me permito "pisar" el hilo con un comentario personal.. y es que ese fin de semana subimos un grupo de amigos al apartamento de uno del grupo, que tiene justo en el puerto de Navacerrada.... ... como anecdota comentar que su piso es un primero y desde la ventana del salon que daba a la ladera de la montaña, saliamos directamente a la nieve :: ... ... simplemente brutal..
> 
> 
> gracias por recordarme esos tiempos.. mis diesess... :Aplauso:
> ...



Yo de esa mítica nevada en nuestras queridas montañas del Sistema Central tengo testimonios por parte de conocidos, ya que yo por aquellos años vivía relativamente lejos de aquí, en un lugar mucho más cálido donde nieva una vez cada veinte años. :ouch:


----------



## HATE (28 Ene 2016)

Hace mas frio en Egipto que en España ::::

Y nevadas en Arabia Saudi y en Kuwait ::::


----------



## HATE (1 Feb 2016)

Empieza febrero y asi esta cuerda larga que es de donde viene todo el agua del rio manzanares:







Y también empieza con temperaturas propias de abril.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Feb 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Hace mas frio en Egipto que en España ::::
> 
> Y nevadas en Arabia Saudi y en Kuwait ::::



Bueno, es un fenómeno puntual, y casi seguro que ellos experimentan esas situaciones cada treinta o cuarenta años. Aún así les beneficia que al norte tienen una enorme masa continental asiática (Rusia y Asia central), zona generadora de buenas olas de frío. Cuando se les abre el pasillo del norte y les llegan esas temperaturas bajas pues pasa eso, pero es raro que esos desalojos fríos lleguen tan al sur. Igual el Niño tiene algo que ver; a un invierno mucho más cálido que la media en Europa puede corresponder un invierno más frío que la media en la península Arábiga.

A casi toda Europa en invierno nos penaliza estar a expensas de la Corriente del Golfo y de los recurrentes vientos templados de procedencia atlántica, y a nosotros en particular le debemos sumar que en invierno a veces se nos coloca el anticiclón de las Azores frente a Portugal haciendo de muro contra las borrascas atlánticas, y siendo a su vez alimentado por dorsales subtropicales norteafricanas.
Lo que llevamos de invierno solo está siendo interesante en Galicia por la abudancia de lluvias y en los principales valles por las persistentes nieblas. Todo lo demás está siendo un verdadero asco, pero en fin, ya vendrán inviernos mejores. 8:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (1 Feb 2016)

Este año se acaba el niño fuerte, menos mal.¿Cuando creeis que se volvera a la media en temperaturas?


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Feb 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Este año se acaba el niño fuerte, menos mal.¿Cuando creeis que se volvera a la media en temperaturas?



A saber... Lo mismo la primavera resulta ser más fresca y lluviosa que la media por nuestras latitudes.


----------



## Gil Gunderson (1 Feb 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A saber... Lo mismo la primavera resulta ser más fresca y lluviosa que la media por nuestras latitudes.



Ojalá sea así, que bien falta hace....


----------



## HATE (2 Feb 2016)

19.9ºC de maxima en Rascafria ayer. Si se tratara de un pueblo al sur de la peninsula pues lo puedo entender pero es que es un pueblo a 1000 m de altitud y rodeado de montañas de 2000 m.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Feb 2016)

Así ha sido el mes de enero en lo que se refiere a temperaturas medias a nivel de superficie terrestre (a nivel 925 hPa en lenguaje técnico). Bastante más cálido que la media para enero en nuestra península, Francia, Reino Unido, Canarias, Marruecos y Argelia, mientras que ha sido más frío que la media en todas esas otras zonas con colores azules oscuros y rosados.







---------- Post added 06-feb-2016 at 23:43 ----------

¡Hostias, tú! ¡Un trueno acabo de escuchar y empieza a nevar con el frente que ahora está atravesando la península! ¡Ya no me acordaba como sonaban!


----------



## HATE (13 Feb 2016)

Cantidades de precipitación que igualan o superan los 100 mm en los puertos de cotos y navacerrada y en Rascafria mas o menos igual. Una pena que sea sin cota de nieve pero estamos en febrero ya y después de la racha que llevamos mejor que llueva que no que haga frió y sin nada de precipitación.

Y esa lluvia es solo de ayer y sin contar lo caído días antes y lo de esta noche.

La pradera de valdesqui convertida en una rio:


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Feb 2016)




----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Feb 2016)

Parece que esta próxima madrugada va a ser la más fría de lo que llevamos de este lamentable no-invierno. Estas temperaturas tendremos mañana a las 7:00 AM, antes de amanecer. Allí donde no haya nubes y se mantenga el viento en calma va a caer una buena pelona. 8:


----------



## HATE (17 Feb 2016)

Hemos tenido que esperar a mediados de febrero para tener dos días seguidos de invierno. Manda huevos.

Mínima en Rascafria hoy: -12.4ºC

Yo he registrado una mínima de -7.4ºC


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Feb 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Hemos tenido que esperar a mediados de febrero para tener dos días seguidos de invierno. Manda huevos.
> 
> Mínima en Rascafria hoy: -12.4ºC
> 
> Yo he registrado una mínima de -7.4ºC



Yo he registrado -10.1º C, de tal manera que he dejado toda la noche un grifo goteando para que no se hielen las tuberías de agua potable.
Las contraventanas correderas de mi casa estaban totalmente heladas con una gruesa capa de escarcha por el lado exterior, y no he podido abrirlas hasta las 12:30 PM. ::

Tenemos otra nevada en ciernes para la próxima madrugada de mañana jueves, debido al frente que ya empieza a entrar por toda la costa occidental peninsular, y que irá avanzando lentamente hacia el Mediterráneo.
Las áreas afectadas por la nevada y sus espesores serían estos, aproximadamente:


----------



## HATE (17 Feb 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Yo he registrado -10.1º C, de tal manera que he dejado toda la noche un grifo goteando para que no se hielen las tuberías de agua potable.
> Las contraventanas correderas de mi casa estaban totalmente heladas con una gruesa capa de escarcha por el lado exterior, y no he podido abrirlas hasta las 12:30 PM. ::
> 
> Tenemos otra nevada en ciernes para la próxima madrugada de mañana jueves, debido al frente que ya empieza a entrar por toda la costa occidental peninsular, y que irá avanzando lentamente hacia el Mediterráneo.
> Las áreas afectadas por la nevada y sus espesores serían estos, aproximadamente:




-11.6º C se han registrado en la estación que tiene la aemet en tu pueblo.


----------



## HATE (20 Feb 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Así ha sido el mes de enero en lo que se refiere a temperaturas medias a nivel de superficie terrestre (a nivel 925 hPa en lenguaje técnico). Bastante más cálido que la media para enero en nuestra península, Francia, Reino Unido, Canarias, Marruecos y Argelia, mientras que ha sido más frío que la media en todas esas otras zonas con colores azules oscuros y rosados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mes de enero ha tenido carácter extremadamente cálido, con una temperatura media de 9,5º C. Se ha tratado del enero más cálido desde 1961. Por otro lado, ha sido en conjunto muy húmedo, aunque con desigual distribución de las precipitaciones, y una precipitación media de 90 mm, valor que supera en un 41% la media de referencia.













En cuanto a frio es otro mes tirado a la basura pero por lo menos ha llovido. Febrero creo que sera parecido tambien en cuanto a temperatura y lluvia.

Enero, extremadamente cálido y muy húmedo, pero con un reparto de las precipitaciones muy desigual - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2016)

ahora que se acaba invierno, llega un pelin de frio...no comments...


----------



## HATE (21 Feb 2016)

Hoy tenemos en el cielo un rico polvo del sahara:


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Feb 2016)

Hate eres una alimaña pero eso ya lo sabias no?


----------



## HATE (22 Feb 2016)

Asi se ve desde el espacio:


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Feb 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy tenemos en el cielo un rico polvo del sahara:



Y que lo digas. Anoche el cielo con la luna llena estaba impresionante, con más de la mitad del cielo con un torno parduzco tirando a blanquecino por efecto de la luz lunar junto con el polvo sahariano, de manera que parecía que había una nube inmensa de humo procedente de un gran incendio por toda la bóveda celeste. Hoy todo el día también ha estado el cielo muy sucio pero a estas horas va desapareciendo; muy pocas veces lo he visto así como ayer, y creo que en pleno invierno en los últimos veinte años (desde que tengo memoria meteorológica) creo que nunca ha estado de esta manera. :


----------



## HATE (25 Feb 2016)

Lluvia y nieve de lo que puede caer. A ver como se da.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Feb 2016)

Para la recta final de febrero y primera semana de marzo parece que las temperaturas van a ser acordes a la media, o ligeramente más bajas.
No es gran cosa para los amantes del frío, pero tras el nefasto y cálido diciembre y principios de enero que tuvimos nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes.
Las temperaturas inusualmente altas para la fecha las disfrutarán en la península balcánica y en Oriente Medio.


----------



## HATE (28 Feb 2016)

Vamos con unas fotos del puerto de navacerrada:

















Y esta es del puerto de cotos:


----------



## HATE (29 Feb 2016)

Mas fotos de hoy del puerto de navacerrada:


----------



## HATE (4 Mar 2016)

HATE dijo:


> En el puerto de navacerrada (1.858 m)
> 
> Anomalías de temperaturas:
> 
> ...



Añado la de enero: +1.5ºC

Yo creo que febrero se quedara en la media o por debajo. Por fin ::::


----------



## HATE (9 Mar 2016)

Menos mal que este mapa no se va a cumplir al final porque menuda tela de temperaturas :ouch::ouch:


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Mar 2016)

Parece que la semana santa, al menos en su primera mitad, será inestable con chubascos irregulares.
Ahora nos tocará aguantar a los portavoces de las asociaciones de hoteleros lloriqueando, pero en fin, el campo necesita agua en muchas partes de la península, así que bienvenida sea... ::


----------



## Será en Octubre (17 Mar 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Parece que la semana santa, al menos en su primera mitad, será inestable con chubascos irregulares.
> Ahora nos tocará aguantar a los portavoces de las asociaciones de hoteleros lloriqueando, pero en fin, el campo necesita agua en muchas partes de la península, así que bienvenida sea... ::



Recomiéndame una app de meteorología.. sólo iPhone ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Mar 2016)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Recomiéndame una app de meteorología.. sólo iPhone ::



La verdad es que como tengo una estación meteorológica en casa, nunca me ha dado por descargarme aplicaciones para el móvil, así que no te recomiendo ninguna en especial. Echa aquí un vistazo y elige:

Las 10 mejores aplicaciones del tiempo para iPhone y iPad


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Mar 2016)

Según un modelo se prepara una buena pasada la semana santa, hay otros modelos que difieren.


----------



## HATE (21 Mar 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Añado la de enero: +1.5ºC
> 
> Yo creo que febrero se quedara en la media o por debajo. Por fin ::::



Al final -0.3ºC de anomalía térmica en el puerto de navacerrada. Se puede decir que febrero ha sido el único mes con tiempo invernal.

En cuanto ha precipitacion se han registrado 364 mm ::


----------



## HATE (23 Mar 2016)

Contaminación lumínica en la península Ibérica


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Mar 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Contaminación lumínica en la península Ibérica



Qué barbaridad.... :S


----------



## Circe (24 Mar 2016)

En Portugal gastan mucha luz, ¿no?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (25 Mar 2016)

Circe dijo:


> En Portugal gastan mucha luz, ¿no?



Supongo que es por el poblamiento mas bien disperso, aunque esa zona de portuguestan esta muy poblada


----------



## HATE (2 Abr 2016)

Febrero, cálido y muy húmedo en conjunto - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Abr 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Febrero, cálido y muy húmedo en conjunto - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España



Si, si, muy fiable y normal el mapita y tal. Pues aqui en Jaen tenemos una sequia que te cagas, pero que te cagas de ver cómo está el campo. :

Abril y con los olivos amarillos como el oro, que se supone que son resistentes a la sequia ::


----------



## HATE (2 Abr 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Si, si, muy fiable y normal el mapita y tal. Pues aqui en Jaen tenemos una sequia que te cagas, pero que te cagas de ver cómo está el campo. :
> 
> Abril y con los olivos amarillos como el oro, que se supone que son resistentes a la sequia ::



Con tanto temporal de NW lo que es al sur del sistema central poco movimiento.

Hoy -2.6ºC de minima que para ser abril no esta nada mal.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Abr 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Si, si, muy fiable y normal el mapita y tal. Pues aqui en Jaen tenemos una sequia que te cagas, pero que te cagas de ver cómo está el campo. :
> 
> Abril y con los olivos amarillos como el oro, que se supone que son resistentes a la sequia ::



Los modelos visualizan temperaturas por debajo de la media y precipitaciones para la primera quincena de abril, así que con un poco de suerte os caerá algo por ahí abajo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Abr 2016)

Se confirma fresquete y precipitaciones para estos dísa de abril según lo que indica el patrón de circulación atmosférica actual.







Weather Co Europe op Twitter: "Jet stream diving south over W Europe with a cool and showery flow. East Europe very mild - highs into mid 20s C! https://t.co/g05GoZg4bv"

A ver si esta primavera es la buena para el conforero Aguatico, que desde que abrí el primer hilo de la meteorología aún no le he visto contento tras tener una primavera bien lluviosa.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Abr 2016)

Ahora mismo esta lloviendo en Almería

Esto se merece un hilo mítico o algo


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Abr 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Se confirma fresquete y precipitaciones para estos dísa de abril según lo que indica el patrón de circulación atmosférica actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amigo Overdrive, se ha cumplido tu buen augurio, y casi 40 litros hemos recogido de forma bastante general por estos olivares, es un gran alivio, sobretodo si tiene continuidad 

Eso sí, como las primaveras de los primeros 2000... eso si que eran primaveras :

Aqui los datos para curiosear de una estacion de mi zona: Meteorología en tiempo real


----------



## HATE (5 Abr 2016)

Ciudad Real 35,6mm, Toledo 25,2mm, Cuenca 29,4mm, Guadalajara 20mm y Albacete 17,6mm


----------



## HATE (7 Abr 2016)

Marzo 2016: muy frío y, en conjunto, húmedo | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2016)

Inminente comienzo de Verano...


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Abr 2016)

Paso a saludar y a colgar por aquí este interesante mapa de frecuencia de tornados en el terruño ibérico:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2016)

Os dejo esta animación que muestra la precipitación media mensual para cada mes del año en todo el planeta.
Veo que el autor ha decidido basarse en la precipitación media del mes dividida entre 30, lo que da el valor medio de lluvia por día en cada mes.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 May 2016)

Buenas, meteolocos. Tras una temporada en la que he estado bastante ausente de mi querido hilo, debo deciros que vuelvo a la carga con mi último trabajo friki que he venido realizando en las últimas semanas.

Se trata de cuatro mapas basado en datos de las principales ciudades de todo nuestro continente y de zonas próximas de África y Asia. La idea de los dos primeros mapas la he tomado del subforo climático del foro en lengua inglesa llamado City Data, ya que un usuario puso un mapa igual de EEUU.

El primer mapa mide la variabilidad térmica invernal tomando en cuenta la mínima absoluta jamás registrada respecto de la media de las temperaturas mínimas del mes más frío del año, (enero):








El segundo mide la variabilidad térmica veraniega tomando en cuenta la máxima absoluta jamás registrada respecto de la media de las temperaturas máximas del mes más cálido del año, (julio):








El tercer y cuarto mapa simplemente registra con números los valores absolutos máximos y mínimos de las ciudades que he elegido para elaborar los dos mapas anteriores:












Por último, con las mismas fuentes de datos de las mismas ciudades he elaborado estos dos mapas adicionales, que indican cuales son los meses en los que más y menos precipita a lo largo del año.
En caso de, por ejemplo, dos o más meses consecutivos con valores iguales, para decidir cual es el menos lluvioso me fijo en los meses contiguos para ver cual es el inmediato mes con menos lluvia.
Por ejemplo, si para julio y agosto tenemos la misma cifra de 5 mm y para junio tenemos 15 mm y para septiembre 10 mm, elijo julio como el más seco porque el mes predecesor de julio (junio) es menos lluvioso que septiembre:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2016)

En Cantabria ha hecho un abril muy frio y llevamos 3 meses con bastantes precipitaciones.


----------



## HATE (1 May 2016)

Mínima curiosa hoy para ser mayo: -0.5ºC


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 May 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Buenas, meteolocos. Tras una temporada en la que he estado bastante ausente de mi querido hilo, debo deciros que vuelvo a la carga con mi último trabajo friki que he venido realizando en las últimas semanas.
> 
> Se trata de cuatro mapas basado en datos de las principales ciudades de todo nuestro continente y de zonas próximas de África y Asia. La idea de los dos primeros mapas la he tomado del subforo climático del foro en lengua inglesa llamado City Data, ya que un usuario puso un mapa igual de EEUU.
> 
> ...




Nunca imaginé que en sitios tan nórdicos como Islandia y la costa norte de Noruega tuvieran los meses más secos del año en mayo y junio, como si fuesen propias de lugares con una distribución de anual de las lluvias "casi mediterránea". Realmente no hay nada "mediterráneo" en ello; por lo visto es porque es en esas fechas de la primavera cuando las aguas del Atlántico norte están más frías, y por tanto la inestabilidad es menos acusada, (una borrasca discurriendo sobre aguas marinas calientes es más efectiva en generar lluvias abundantes que discurriendo sobre aguas frías).

Los mínimos de junio, julio y de agosto en la costa noroeste francesa y suroeste inglesa sí son más lógicos porque el anticiclón de las Azores en su migración veraniega hacia el norte se deja sentir por ahí. Vamos, viene a ser lo mismo que en la costa cantábrica, gallega y norte de Portugal, donde el mes más seco es veraniego (pero no porque tengan clima mediterráneo, sino porque el anticiclón de las Azores desvía la inestabilidad e impide que llueva demasiado en julio y en agosto).

Que en algunas zonas del sur de Italia tengan el mes más seco en junio en vez de julio y agosto como en el resto de toda la cuenca mediterránea también es atípico.

Del mapa de estabilidad veraniego me esperaba más variabilidad, pero parece ser que los veranos europeos son bastante estables y que no hay grandes desvíos de records de temperaturas respecto a la media de las temperaturas máximas diurnas del mes más cálido del año.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 May 2016)

Aquí ya hemos hablado alguna vez de lo poco preciso que es la clasificación climática del geográfo Koppen para nuestra península (y en general para muchos otros lugares). Es por eso que en los foros climáticos se tiene mejor opinión del baremo que utiliza otro geográfo (llamado Trewartha).
Precisamente un colega del foro de Meteored ha creado una versión mejorada del modelo Trewartha, y ha dado en el clavo definiendo lo mejor posible nuestra variada climatología. Ha gustado tanto que se lo han publicado en la Revista del Aficionado de la Meteorología (RAM):

Mapa climático de España y Portugal utilizando la clasificación de Trewartha modificada | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología







La explicación detallada del mapa la pongo en spoiler porque es extensa, pero asimismo recomendable e interesante para los que disfrutamos a tope con la meteorología y la climatología:



Spoiler



La clasificación de los climas ha sido un tema que se ha estudiado desde los inicios de la Geografía. Una de las clasificaciones climáticas más antiguas, y todavía vigente es la del geógrafo alemán W. Köppen. En el “Atlas climático ibérico” publicado por AEMET se presenta un mapa de la Península utilizando esta clasificación. Posteriormente algunos climatólogos han intentado mejorar esta clasificación para adaptarla mejor a la realidad del paisaje; es el caso del profesor estadounidense Trewartha. 

La modificación más importante que realiza este climatólogo, es dividir la gran categoría de los climas templados de Koppen en dos. Por un lado define los climas templado-cálidos o subtropicales (climas C) que incluye a los climas mediterráneos de las fachadas occidentales de los continentes y a los climas subtropicales húmedos de las fachadas orientales, llamados a menudo como “tipo chino”, y por otro lado define los climas templados propiamente dichos (climas D) en los que se encuentran los climas oceánicos y los climas continentales. Es importante señalar también, que para los climas boreales de taiga, que Koppen los incluía dentro de los climas continentales, Trewartha crea la gran categoría de climas boreales (climas E). Es notorio que desde el punto de vista de la vegetación, la edafología y el paisaje la clasificación de Trewartha es mucho más adecuada; sólo hay que pensar que en la clasificación de Koppen ciudades como Londres y Nueva Orleans se incluían en la misma categoría de climas templados.

Restringiéndonos a la Península Ibérica y los archipiélagos macorenésicos encontramos que los tipos de climas según Trewartha que se dan son los siguientes: climas templado-cálidos (C), climas templados (D) y climas áridos (B). Es posible que también en zonas de alta montaña se encuentren pequeñas zonas de climas boreales y polares pero no se han incluido en el mapa adjunto por falta de datos para delimitarlas convenientemente.
Se ha seguido el siguiente criterio para delimitar los distintos tipos de climas de España y Portugal; también se muestran las modificaciones realizadas por el autor de este trabajo para adecuarla la clasificación a la realidad de España y Portugal:

• Climas templado cálidos (C): ocho o más meses con más de 10 grados de temperatura media 
o Climas Cf: la precipitación del mes más seco del verano es superior en general a 30 mm, salvo en Galicia y norte de Portugal, donde se ha tomado la isoyeta de 20 mm. (modificación propia)
o Climas Cs: la precipitación del mes más seco del verano es inferior a 30 (20 mm en Galicia y Portugal) (modificación propia)
• Climas templados (D): menos de ocho meses con más de 10 grados de temperatura media.
o Climas Do: la temperatura media del mes más frío es superior a 0ºC y todos los meses con una precipitación superior a 30 mm (20 mm en Galicia y norte de Portugal
o Climas Dsesta categoría es propia y Trewartha no la utiliza pero sirve para delimitar los climas ibéricos de interior): la precipitación del mes más seco es inferior a 30 o 20 mm.
• Climas áridos (B): la precipitación media anual es inferior a 300 mm
o Climas BS: la precipitación media se sitúa entre 200 y 300 mm
o Climas BW: la precipitación media es inferior a 200 mm.
La tercera letra tiene los siguientes significados:
o a: temperatura media del mes más cálido superior a 22ºC.
o b: temperatura media del mes más cálido inferior a 22ºC.
o h: temperatura media anual superior a 18ºC (se añade sólo en los climas áridos)

CLIMAS TEMPLADO-CÁLIDOS (C)

Clima templado cálido lluvioso de veranos calurosos (Cfa)
Clima de poca extensión en la Península Ibérica, se limita al prelitoral gerundense ya con matices continentales
También es el propio de las zonas litorales y medianías de las Islas Azores, en este caso sería un clima subtropical húmedo con heladas excepcionales y con un verano largo y cálido En ambos casos la evolución anual de las temperaturas y las precipitaciones es similar a la de los climas mediterráneos típicos con la salvedad de que durante los meses de verano se superan los 30 mm.
Ejemplos: Girona (14,7ºC, 728mm), Horta (17,3ºC, 985mm)

Clima templado cálido lluvioso de veranos suaves (Cfb)
Se trata del clima propio de las zonas litorales de la Cornisa Cantábrica, Galicia y costa portuguesa aproximadamente al norte del estuario del río Duero. Se daría en una estrecha banda costera de menos de 20 km de anchura que llegaría por el norte hasta las Landas aquitanas. La distribución de la precipitación presenta un mínimo muy marcado durante el estío; se ha tomado como límite meridional en la costa portuguesa la isoyeta de 20 mm para el mes de julio. En cuanto a temperaturas tanto el invierno como los veranos son suaves (la oscilación térmica anual es la menor de toda la Península, rondando los 12ºC),: heladas muy escasas y débiles y olas de calor prácticamente inexistentes aunque con vientos del sur se han llegado a alcanzar los 40ºC en diversas localidades de la costa cantábrica.
Ejemplos: A Coruña (14,8ºC, 1014mm), Santander (14,5ºC, 1129mm)

Clima templado cálido de veranos secos y calurosos: clima mediterráneo típico (Csa)
Hablamos aquí de un clima que alcanza una gran extensión en nuestra Península, abarcando la mitad meridional de Portugal (excepto la banda costera), zonas del interior de la Meseta sur, incluyendo toda Extremadura y la parte occidental de Castilla-La Mancha, el valle del Guadalquivir y todo el litoral mediterráneo desde el Estrecho de Gibraltar hasta el Ampurdán introduciéndose en el interior en el Valle del Ebro hasta una altitud de unos 400 metros. Se excluye la zona árida del sureste que se incluye dentro de los climas áridos (B). Se caracteriza por inviernos suaves, salvo en el Valle del Ebro donde son habituales las heladas invernales, y veranos calurosos y secos (el mes más seco con una precipitación inferior a 30 mm). Este tipo de clima puede dividirse según el régimen pluviomético, ya que aún presentando en todos los casos un claro mínimo estival, el máximo pluviométrico se presenta en distintas estaciones según las zonas en cuestión. El subtipo atlántico tiene un claro máximo invernal; la costa mediterránea desde el límite entre las provincias de Granada y Almería presenta un máximo otoñal y en la zona del Valle del Ebro con este clima el máximo suele ser primaveral.
Este clima también se da en el archipiélago balear y en el norte de las islas de Tenerife, Gran Canaria y La Palma dentro del archipiélago canario.
Ejemplos: Madrid (14,5ºC, 371mm), Barcelona (16,1ºC, 588mm), Sevilla (19,2ºC, 539mm)

Clima templado cálido de veranos secos y suaves: clima mediterráneo oceánico (Csb)
Es el clima mediterráneo que por encontrarse fuertemente influenciado por las frescas aguas del Atlántico presenta una oscilación de temperaturas pequeña con inviernos muy suaves y veranos templados. Tanto las heladas como las olas de calor son escasas. Su distribución principal es portuguesa en una franja litoral que va desde el estuario del Duero hasta el cabo San Vicente. El régimen pluviométrico es el típico mediterráneo con mínimo estival y máximo invernal muy pronunciados. El clima de la isla portuguesa de Madeira también se incluiría en esta variedad.
Ejemplos: Coimbra ( 15,5ºC, 905mm), Viseu (13,6ºC, 1170mm)

CLIMAS TEMPLADOS (D)

En estos climas aparece ya un verdadero invierno. Se han incluido en este tipo de climas lugares que habitualmente en la bibliografía se suelen denominar como “climas mediterráneo-continentales”; siguiendo la clasificación propuesta en este documento estos climas de interior con características mediterráneas pero con inviernos relativamente fríos se han incluido dentro de los climas templados (tipo D).

Clima templado de veranos secos y calurosos: clima mediterráneo continental (Dsa)
Es el clima propio de la Mancha, zonas del Valle del Ebro por encima de los 400 m de altitud, y del interior de Cataluña. Los inviernos pueden ser fríos y los veranos son largos y calurosos. La oscilación térmica es elevada alcanzándose en algunos lugares los 19 o incluso los 20 grados. Las heladas son habituales en invierno y las olas de calor también se suelen presentar en prácticamente todos los veranos. El régimen de precipitaciones es variado; en la Mancha suele tener un máximo claro invernal, mientras que en las zonas situadas en el Valle del Ebro los máximos suelen ser equinocciales y en algunas comarcas incluso el invierno puede recibir menos precipitación que el verano.
Ejemplos: Albacete (14,3ºC, 353mm), Cuenca (13,1ºC, 501mm)

Clima templado de veranos secos y frescos: clima submediterráneo continental (Dsb)
Es el clima de interior que se observa en la Meseta norte y la mayor parte del Sistema Ibérico. Estas grandes zonas son las que sufren los inviernos más rigurosos de la Península si exceptuamos las zonas de alta montaña. El Sistema Ibérico presenta una gran continentalidad, siendo ésta mucho más moderada en la Meseta septentrional. El diagrama climático de muchas de las localidades de la Meseta Norte es muy similar al que presentan ciudades de Francia o incluso del oeste de Alemania salvo por el hecho de que la precipitación presenta un mínimo, a veces no demasiado marcado, en los meses estivales; es en estos casos cuando es más evidente que estas zonas no poseen un clima mediterráneo en sentido estricto sino que su clima entra ya dentro de lo que se puede denominar como climas templados tipo D.
Ejemplos: Molina de Aragón (10,5ºC, 468mm), Burgos (10,7ºC, 546mm), León (11,1ºC, 507mm)

Clima templado oceánico de veranos calurosos (Doa)
Se trata de un clima con escasa representación en nuestro territorio. Sus enclaves se presentan en el Prepirineo, desde la Ribagorza oscense hasta el interior norte catalán. En estas comarcas los inviernos suelen ser fríos y los veranos calurosos de ahí que su oscilación térmica sea de las mayores de la Península Ibérica. Las tormentas estivales frecuentes hacen que el clima sea considerado como Do y no Ds aunque el paisaje natural tenga un aspecto en muchos casos marcadamente mediterráneo. El régimen de precipitaciones suele presentar máximos equinocciales y en algunos lugares un mínimo absoluto invernal, que no suele ser nada frecuente en nuestra geografía.
Ejemplos: Graus (12ºC, 671mm), Tremp (13,3ºC, 645mm)

Clima templado oceánico de veranos frescos (Dob)
Hablamos del clima oceánico típicamente europeo con un invierno con heladas frecuentes, un verano suave y precipitaciones abundantes durante todo el año aunque en general con un claro mínimo estival. Es el clima propio de la Cornisa Cantábrica salvo la zona litoral que pertenecería a los climas templado cálidos (Cfb); también se ha incluido la zona pirenaica en este tipo climático.
Ejemplos: Vitoria (11,7ºC, 742mm), Lugo (12ºC, 1052 mm), Pamplona (12,9ºC, 674mm)

CLIMAS ÁRIDOS (B)

Estos climas caracterizados por la escasez de precipitaciones en la Península se observan en el extremo sureste peninsular, desde la provincia de Almería hasta el sur de la provincia de Alicante, ocupando una franja litoral más o menos extensa. También son propios de la mayor parte de las Islas Canarias, especialmente de las islas de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura.

Clima estepario cálido (BSh)
Se localiza en el sureste español y en medianías de la zona sur de las islas de Tenerife, Gran Canaria, la Gomera y la Palma, 
Ejemplos: Murcia (18,6ºC, 297mm), Alicante (18,2ºC, 277mm), Santa Cruz de Tenerife (21,5ºC, 226mm)

Clima desértico cálido (BWh)
Ocupa la totalidad de las islas de Fuerteventura y Lanzarote así como los extremos meridionales de Gran Canaria y Tenerife. Tal vez la zona de cabo de Gata se incluiría dentro de este tipo aunque su extensión sería muy pequeña.
Ejemplos: Fuerteventura Aerop. (21,1ºC, 98mm), Lanzarote Aerop. (21,1ºC, 111mm)

Marzo de 2016

Roberto Fernández Suberviola


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 May 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Aquí ya hemos hablado alguna vez de lo poco preciso que es la clasificación climática del geográfo Koppen para nuestra península (y en general para muchos otros lugares). Es por eso que en los foros climáticos se tiene mejor opinión del baremo que utiliza otro geográfo (llamado Trewartha).
> Precisamente un colega del foro de Meteored ha creado una versión mejorada del modelo Trewartha, y ha dado en el clavo definiendo lo mejor posible nuestra variada climatología. Ha gustado tanto que se lo han publicado en la Revista del Aficionado de la Meteorología (RAM):
> 
> Mapa climático de España y Portugal utilizando la clasificación de Trewartha modificada | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología
> ...



De hecho veo este mapa tan apropiado que lo pondré en primera plana (sustituyéndolo por el otro) cuando inaugure el volumen III de nuestra querida saga foril, cosa que sucederá el próximo finde o el siguiente a más tardar.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 May 2016)

Ayer y hoy hemos tenido temperaturas agradables (casi veraniegas en algunos puntos), pero a partir de mañana mismo y hasta el miércoles tendremos una borrasca bastante potente para la fecha, que se situará frente a la costa sur portuguesa y regará buena parte de la península.
Volveremos a tener unos días más con temperaturas por debajo de la media y con precipitaciones, cosa que ya es mejor que las secas y cálidas que sufrimos en 2014 y especialmente en 2015.

Estos acumulados de precipitaciones tendremos desde mañana jueves hasta el miércoles 11 de mayo:


----------



## HATE (4 May 2016)

Máximas calentitas en Madrid estos dos últimos días: 26.7ºC y 27.2ºC.


----------



## HATE (8 May 2016)

Máxima hoy de 11.3ºC y 20 mm de precipitación. Día glorioso para estar en mayo.


----------



## artemis (8 May 2016)

hoy lleva lloviznando en Valencia todo el día, ahora esta lloviendo bien... a ver si continúa


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 May 2016)

Asco de lluvia de los cojones, no se puede hacer nada, que empiece ya el calor de una puta vez antes de que den las vacaciones a los estudiantes coño, que se llenan las putas playas de gentuza!!!!!!

que pare de llover yaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2016)

Insisto, este verano se nos van a churruscar los huevos de tanto calor...:


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 May 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Mejor App para pronóstico metereológico en España ??



¿Los dos primeros mensajes de laa primera página del hilo en el que has escrito? 
Ahora en serio, me han hablado bien de The Weather Channel, pero yo ni siquiera tengo instalada ninguna App de esas en el móvil, ya que me basta con mirar para arriba o con asomar el morro por la ventana.

A los que se quejan en los mensajes previos de la lluvia, no os imagináis lo bien que está sentando en el campo y en nuestras reservas hidráulicas todas estas lluvias que están cayendo en abril y en lo que llevamos de mayo. 
Yo estoy la mar de contento con los 103 mm que llevo contabilizados en el pluviómetro desde el pasado 1 de mayo.

El compi Aguatico debe andar contento también, ya que en en las tres primaveras anteriores desde que existe este nuestro querido hilo le he visto quejarse a menudo de lo cálidas y secas que han sidp las primaveras últimamente.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (11 May 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Los dos primeros mensajes de laa primera página del hilo en el que has escrito?
> Ahora en serio, me han hablado bien de The Weather Channel, pero yo ni siquiera tengo instalada ninguna App de esas en el móvil, ya que me basta con mirar para arriba o con asomar el morro por la ventana.
> 
> A los que se quejan en los mensajes previos de la lluvia, no os imagináis lo bien que está sentando en el campo y en nuestras reservas hidráulicas todas estas lluvias que están cayendo en abril y en lo que llevamos de mayo.
> ...



Que razon tienes hamijo Over. Es un regocijo indescriptible. Aqui unos 50 litros este mes llevamos, y muy bien caidos, que nos han transportado al paraiso terrenal. Que delicia de dias  

Pero no me conformo, a ver si sigue la racha y entra mas el agua hasta el fondo, me sigue preocupando la situavion en todo el arco del sureste


----------



## HATE (12 May 2016)

Menudo paqueton ha caido en el circo de gredos:

WEBCAM | Refugio Elola


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 May 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Calentamiento global, ni una puta palabra de lo que esta pasando este mayo, hace unrato tenia la calefaccion puesta, y vivo en Andalucia.
> 
> Eso si, se produce una desviacion media de 0.0002 grados de subida y comienzan con la noticia en todos los telediarios.



Esto ha sido como si se te cruza un grajo blanco. Que tiene que ver el calentamiento global con que puntualmente te sobrepase una borrasca?

Por supuesto, las borrascas son bolsas de aire frio, y traen la meteorologia respectiva, que un dia te llegue una no tiene que ver nada con los posibles cambios climaticos sino con el ondulamiento ocasional del jet. Por un gato ya me llamas matagatos, como se dice. No, hombre, cuando llevemos un par de meses asi, entonces podriamos empezar a sospechar que tenemos un año de clima fresco o normal en vez de uno calido. La atmosfera se regula con fenomenos inversos y depende de la habitualidad de unos u otros como resultado de la suma de todos esos eventos de aire frio o caliente diremos si tenemos un clima mas bien frio o calido. El clima digamos que es 'la media' de esa dicotomia de los extremos. Por una semana de lluvia en mayo los datos siguen siendo basicamente los mismos: y dicen que venimos de un año extremadamente calido, y bastante seco. Casualmente aqui los cambios significativos y fenomenos anormales van siempre en el sentido de mas calor y mas sequedad. Y pregunta a quien quieras, aqui ya sabemos todos muy bien lo que pre- y post- domina. Veras en junio julio agosto y septiembre que pocas bolsas de aire fresco nos cruza. Lo mas probable: NINGUNA. Sin embargo, hace unas decadas los veranos no solian ser tan largos y tan secos. Pero eso era antesn ahora el calor nunca falla. Ya veras éste, uy que intriga, uf que me la juego  

De hecho, en cuanto pase la bolsa de aire te auguro otro "cambio climatico", vamos que en cuanto se eche la dorsal encima pasaremos a los 35 grados en un tris tras. Es eso raro? Bueno pues no. Hemos dicho que el clima se rige por fenomenos inversos asi que tampoco lo seria si lloviera algun dia en verano, cosa que ya muy ocasionalmente se da. Repito, hay que agregar los datos y ver que predomina, y no sentenciar si un dia ves un grajo solitario. Es mas, sabiendo aqui lo que pasa, auguro un verano terrible de calor, estoy seguro porque, en esto siempre se acierta


----------



## gurrumino (12 May 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Mejor App para pronóstico metereológico en España ??



Aplicación no se pero esta web lo suele clavar.
El Tiempo en Madrid. Predicción a 14 días

Por aquí (tierras toledanas), hay zonas donde el agua ya no filtra y se forman piscinas en algún olivar, y me han salido 2 goteras en el chozo ::, pero bienvenida sea .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 May 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aplicación no se pero esta web lo suele clavar.
> El Tiempo en Madrid. Predicción a 14 días
> 
> Por aquí (tierras toledanas), hay zonas donde el agua ya no filtra y se forman piscinas en algún olivar, y me han salido 2 goteras en el chozo ::, pero bienvenida sea .



Que siga así hasta Julio


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 May 2016)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Que siga así hasta Julio



Algunos modelos vaticinan para dentro de unos seis días una nueva bolsa de aire frío situándose de nuevo frente a la costa sur portuguesa que nos podría aportar chubascos y tormentas eléctricas otra vez, aunque no con tanta intensidad como con la situación que hemos tenido esta última semana.

Eso sí, desde el sábado en adelante se nos meterá una dorsal de aire africano y se despejarán los cielos, con lo que las temperaturas se acercarán a la media que corresponde para estas fechas del año.


----------



## Hermericus (12 May 2016)

Estamos en pleno cambio del niño por la niña.

KAOS.

El invierno que viene, va a ser frio por estos lares.


----------



## HATE (12 May 2016)

Puerto de navacerrada esta tarde:


----------



## HATE (13 May 2016)

Sierra nevada


----------



## HATE (14 May 2016)

Bueno pues ya se termina lo bueno. 73 mm que he registrado pero lo mejor han sido las temperaturas máximas que no han pasado de los 12ºC-13ºC.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 May 2016)

67,3 mm y cerramos el capitulo por la loma de Jaen

Meteorología en tiempo real

En la zona de Martos y en las sierras se ha superado ampliamente los 100.


Para la segunda quincena queremos mas, mucho mas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 May 2016)

Que asco, llega ya el calor africano, a ver si es algo anecdotico y tenemos un junio frio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 May 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Que asco, llega ya el calor africano, a ver si es algo anecdotico y tenemos un junio frio.



si, los cojones 33...:


----------



## HATE (17 May 2016)

Fotos de ayer del circo de gredos sacadas del facebook del refugio elola:


----------



## INE (17 May 2016)

Egun on, ayer fue un día bastante fresco por el norte de Navarra, cielos cubiertos con viento norte desagradable, por la tarde se abrió algo más el cielo y calmó algo el cierzo. Esta mañana cielos con nubes y claros y temperaturas algo más altas que ayer, unos 12º ahora por el centro de Navarra. La mínima en Remendía (Pirineo Navarro, 1047 msn) se ha ido a los 0º justos. No está mal para la segunda quincena de mayo.


----------



## HATE (19 May 2016)

Abril 2016, muy húmedo y normal en temperaturas | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 May 2016)

Bueno, parece que tendremos un final de mayo movido.Tormentas y temperaturas en el entorno de los 20 grados, sin calores excesivos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 May 2016)

INE dijo:


> Egun on, ayer fue un día bastante fresco por el norte de Navarra, cielos cubiertos con viento norte desagradable, por la tarde se abrió algo más el cielo y calmó algo el cierzo. Esta mañana cielos con nubes y claros y temperaturas algo más altas que ayer, unos 12º ahora por el centro de Navarra. La mínima en Remendía (Pirineo Navarro, 1047 msn) se ha ido a los 0º justos. No está mal para la segunda quincena de mayo.




Es un placer leerte de nuevo y nos alegramos de leer las aportaciones meteorológicas de tu tierra después de tanto tiempo. 
Manteneros atentos que en breve saldrá la versión tercera de este hilo con algunos cambios en el formato de la información contenida en primera página.


----------



## HATE (21 May 2016)

Foto del almanzor de ayer:







Hoy a las 10 de la mañana en el piedemonte segoviano soplaba un viento del sur calentorro bastante asqueroso.


----------



## HATE (24 May 2016)

Llega a España una estela de humo de grandes incendios en Canadá














Llega a España una estela de humo de grandes incendios en Canadá


----------



## Manoliko (31 May 2016)

Como esta siendo la primavera de humeda en relacion al climograma historico? Por aqui por levante da la sensacion de que Mayo ha sido relaticamente humedo y normal en tempetatura, pero igual es solo una impresion tras venir de un par de años excepcionalmente calidos y secos.


----------



## HATE (2 Jun 2016)

Termino mayo y empieza junio y todavía no se ha llegado a los 30ºC en Madrid aunque parece que en los próximos días si se alcanzaran.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Jun 2016)

Manoliko dijo:


> Como esta siendo la primavera de humeda en relacion al climograma historico? Por aqui por levante da la sensacion de que Mayo ha sido relaticamente humedo y normal en tempetatura, pero igual es solo una impresion tras venir de un par de años excepcionalmente calidos y secos.



Donde no cambia la cosa es en almeria, murcia y alicante: sequía extrema. Y no ha empezado el verano.

El 20% del territorio español ya es un desierto.

Cambio climático: El 20% de España ya es un desierto. Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## HATE (7 Jun 2016)

Mayo 2016, húmedo y normal en temperaturas
















Muy buen mes de mayo. Ahora toca aburrimiento hasta septiembre ::::

No se encontró la página | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (10 Jun 2016)

Foto de ayer del circo de gredos:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Foto de ayer del circo de gredos:



¿ todavía hay nieve ? :


----------



## HATE (10 Jun 2016)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ todavía hay nieve ? :



Igual hay mas nieve de lo habitual porque nevó mucho en mayo pero vamos que tampoco es algo extraordinario. Todos los picos que se ven en esa foto no creo que bajen de los 2.200 msnm y encima es cara norte.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Jun 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Igual hay mas nieve de lo habitual porque nevó mucho en mayo pero vamos que tampoco es algo extraordinario. Todos los picos que se ven en esa foto no creo que bajen de los 2.200 msnm y encima es cara norte.



En la cara sur seguro que a día de hoy un observador en el valle del Tietar observa que hay bastante menos.
Gracias por mantener el hilo arriba a todos.


----------



## HATE (11 Jun 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> En la cara sur seguro que a día de hoy un observador en el valle del Tietar observa que hay bastante menos.
> Gracias por mantener el hilo arriba a todos.



Desde Candeleda no se ve nada de nieve


----------



## HATE (14 Jun 2016)

Desde mediados de enero hasta mayo he sumado la precipitación registrada en el puerto de navacerrada y me ha dado 1093.5 mm. Según el climograma que hay en la wikipedia del puerto de navacerrada lo normal desde enero hasta mayo son 555.1 mm. No esta nada mal todo lo que ha caído.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Jun 2016)

¿Donde están los llorones que auguraban un junio hipercálido como el del año pasado?
Si las inminentes elecciones hubiesen sido hoy seguramente poca gente iba a abstenerse para pasar todo el día en la playa o en la piscina. ::


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jun 2016)

Bah, de todas formas la semana que viene vuelve el calor magrebi, aunque contenido a 30-32 grados en el centro peninsular.

Y si, los gilipollas que vienen diciendo que 2016 va a ser el verano mas calido registrado es para empalarles.2013 y 2014 fueron normales tirando a frescos, 2015 se fue de madre por el niño, y 2016 volveremos a la tonica de verano fresquete.


----------



## HATE (17 Jun 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Donde están los llorones que auguraban un junio hipercálido como el del año pasado?
> Si las inminentes elecciones hubiesen sido hoy seguramente poca gente iba a abstenerse para pasar todo el día en la playa o en la piscina. ::



19.3ºC de máxima ayer en Madrid o 14.3ºC en Segovia ::::::

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 08:30 ----------

Foto del 15 de junio del macizo del Monte Perdido:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Jun 2016)

¿Ha empezado, estacionalmente hablando, el Verano ?...en mi pueblo comienza el 21/06...nos vemos en Julio y Agosto, y volvemos a hablar del fresquete y eso....:


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Jun 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿Ha empezado, estacionalmente hablando, el Verano ?...en mi pueblo comienza el 21/06...nos vemos en Julio y Agosto, y volvemos a hablar del fresquete y eso....:



El 21 de junio comienza el verano astronómico en el hemisferio norte porque el sol se sitúa encima del Trópico de Cáncer, pero meteorológicamente hablando muchos expertos consideran que el verano abarca desde el 1 de junio hasta el 31 de agosto, con lo que podemos decir bien claro que estamos a mediados de junio y llevamos tres días bastante frescos en casi toda la península. :rolleye:

La excepción es el litoral mediterráneo con esos vientos de ponientes recalentados tras atravesar la península y sus relieves, (vientos resecos y recalentados que son los que desgraciadamente ayudan a avivar esos incendios valencianos de estos días). :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 23:16 ----------




HATE dijo:


> 19.3ºC de máxima ayer en Madrid o 14.3ºC en Segovia ::::::





Pues sí, digno de un día tipico de junio en Londres o en Amsterdam, y encima con viento del oeste bastante desagradable, con nubes abundantes e incluso algo de lluvia procedente de nubes estratiformes (esto es, nubes que no son convectivas de las que provocan tormenta eléctrica, que a su vez son el tipo de nubes más común que suelen dejar lluvia en casi toda la peninsula de mayo a septiembre).

Los arroyos de montaña van cargados de agua y todo sigue muy verde por aquí, así que genial.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2016)

Ya queda menos para crear el inminente volumen III de esta saga, pero aún quedan unos retoques.
Eso sí, os adelanto una de las novedades, justo este mapa, al que le faltan los datos de las principales ciudades portuguesas para que quede completo, así que a ver si los meteolocos de un foro portugués consiguen pasarme datos para ello:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Jul 2016)

Habeis visto hoy las temperaturas? Al borde de los 44 en cordoba capital.

Esto pinta mal...


----------



## Poseidón (3 Jul 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Habeis visto hoy las temperaturas? Al borde de los 44 en cordoba capital.
> 
> Esto pinta mal...



Ya ves tu. Melasuda, primer dia de calor que hay en galicia en muchisimos meses y ya estais con vuestras chorradas del "esto pinta mal".


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Jul 2016)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ya ves tu. Melasuda, primer dia de calor que hay en galicia en muchisimos meses y ya estais con vuestras chorradas del "esto pinta mal".



Gracias. Arrieros somos todos. A mi me la sudara cuando aqui estemos fresquitos y alli esteis bajando en tromba hacia la ria. Puede ser mañana mismo con la linea de supertormentas que se va a formar. Pero mira, seguro que por aqui refresca, y lo disfrutaremos tambien.

Estamos hablando de temperaturas sostenidas incompatibles con la vida shurnormal. Putos psicopatas del norte.

Ojala un dia de estos tengais vuestra merecida nueva glaciacion.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Jul 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Habeis visto hoy las temperaturas? Al borde de los 44 en cordoba capital.
> 
> Esto pinta mal...



Bueno, si solo es un día no pasa nada.
De momento está siendo un verano un poco menos cálido que el anterior, así que yo con eso me doy con satisfecho.
Lo preocupante sería que estuviésemos rompiendo los records del verano pasado, y de momento no es así..


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Jul 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, si solo es un día no pasa nada.
> De momento está siendo un verano un poco menos cálido que el anterior, así que yo con eso me doy con satisfecho.
> Lo preocupante sería que estuviésemos rompiendo los records del verano pasado, y de momento no es así..



Hamijo Over has visto la bolsa de aire que hay acumulada en el horno africano? Como reviente hacia aqui vamos a batir records. Con este aperitivo, yo me temo un julio a lo 2003. Habra que seguir por donde desaloja la calofa, lo que esta claro es que ese fuego por algun lado tiene que salir


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Jul 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Hamijo Over has visto la bolsa de aire que hay acumulada en el horno africano? Como reviente hacia aqui vamos a batir records. Con este aperitivo, yo me temo un julio a lo 2003. Habra que seguir por donde desaloja la calofa, lo que esta claro es que ese fuego por algun lado tiene que salir



No parece que se nos vaya a echar encima a corto plazo toda esa bolsa de aire muy cálido, afortunadamente.

Estoy ahora mismo disfrutando como un enano del espectáculo luminoso nocturno que genera el impresionante sistema tormentoso que hay ahora por Salamanca y Ávila. :baba:
Los que estéis por el oeste de la Comunidad de Madrid quizás también lo podéis divisar ahora mismo desde vuestras ventanas mirando hacia el oeste.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jul 2016)

Esta tarde vamos a disfrutar de otra serie de tormentas eléctricas intensas en muchos sitios de la mitad occidental peninsular y también en algunas zonas de montaña del interior de la mitad este peninsular y en el Pirineo occidental.
Hoy me he despertado a las siete de la mañana a base de unos cuantos truenos fuertes junto al sonido de la lluvia, toda una gozada en pleno mes de julio. 

En mi zona son frecuentes las tormentas eléctricas al mediodía o a primera hora de la tarde, pero raramente al amanecer.
La última vez que una tormenta fuerte me despertó al amanecer fue a finales de junio de 2014.

En resumen, llevamos tres días en los que los detectores de rayos (segunda imagen de mi firma) están que echan humo en gran parte de nuestra península, y hoy será la traca final de este episodio inestable.:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Jul 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Esta tarde vamos a disfrutar de otra serie de tormentas eléctricas intensas en muchos sitios de la mitad occidental peninsular y también en algunas zonas de montaña del interior de la mitad este peninsular y en el Pirineo occidental.
> Hoy me he despertado a las siete de la mañana a base de unos cuantos truenos fuertes junto al sonido de la lluvia, toda una gozada en pleno mes de julio.
> 
> En mi zona son frecuentes las tormentas eléctricas al mediodía o a primera hora de la tarde, pero raramente al amanecer.
> ...



Al final, en general, mas ruido que nueces.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (19 Jul 2016)

Máximas ayer Lunes:







El verano y su "buen tiempo".


----------



## Denyuri (19 Jul 2016)

Por Asturias llevamos desde el sábado solazo non-stop, se prevé que al menos hasta mañana que bajen las temperaturas de los 30º. Habíamos tenido un verano de mierda hasta le momento, nublado, con tormentas y bochorno sin sol, pero ahoral cielo plato y solazo nos está quitando las ganas de quejanos el resto del año )


----------



## HATE (19 Jul 2016)

Ricas temperaturas por Francia y tambien por Alemania, Belgica, ect.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Jul 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy se esperaba en Andalucia fuego purificador y esta mañana en Cordoba ha llovido y la temperatura no era mala.



Se han equivocado, una vez mas.

Ayer en jaen pronosticaron 39 y pasamos de los 42, y hoy que ponian 42 se ha quedado en 39, y todo el dia nublado.

NO DAN UNA, ni de casualidad


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 Jul 2016)

Me temo que me voy a pasar parte de la noche en vela por el foro a base de palomitas... digo de helados y de agua fresquita mientras llega el Mad Max a Turquía, ya que dormir va a ser imposible con los 26.º C que marca el sensor de mi habitación y con los 27º C que hay en la calle aún a estas horas de la medianoche.

¡El verano pasado durante las recurrentes y numerosas jornadas de calor extremo jamás tuve temperaturas de casi 28º C a medianoche como sucede justo ahora!

:´´(


----------



## hordashispanicas (20 Jul 2016)

Las tipicas lluvias y granizadas de todos los veranos :XX::XX::XX:






Este verano esta siendo de los menos calurosos que recuerdo, los medios de desinformación no parar de meter miedo con olas de calor ficticias para condicionar a la audiencia, señal que estan muy preocupados con su estafa del calentamiento, una base pseudocientifica dogma de fe para afianzar una macroestructura mundial de impuestos y sometimiento de los estados, como ya dijo el papa paco en su enciclica _laudato si_ en ese caso aplaudida por toda la corte de laicos anticlericales que viven de la estafa el calentamiento claro


La mayor estafa de la historia el calentamiento y los 4 que viven del cuento de las subvenciones y las energéticas forrándose con el impuesto de CO2(no produce ningun efecto calentamiento)dejando a familias con hijos sin luz por no llegar a fin de mes, los ayuntamientos se pueden endeudar total ya le joderemos a la plebe sumisa :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## deadbysunrise (20 Jul 2016)

hordashispanicas dijo:


> Las tipicas lluvias y granizadas de todos los veranos :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que es de los menos calurosos que recuerdas? 
Vente para Sevilla y me lo cuentas que por las noches no se puede pegar ojo del calor que hace y te levantas por la mañana como si te hubieran dado una paliza. 
Soy de un pueblo de Sevilla y aquí hace más calor que el año pasado segurisimo vamos. 
Que sea algo puntual de unos días no lo se pero es insoportable por las noches. 

Enviado desde mi DG800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Jul 2016)

Ayer en jaen capital se batio la maxima nocturna, 37° a la 1 de la mañana!

Y esta tarde a las 12 chispeaba y habia 29. WTF?

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (20 Jul 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Me temo que me voy a pasar parte de la noche en vela por el foro a base de palomitas... digo de helados y de agua fresquita mientras llega el Mad Max a Turquía, ya que dormir va a ser imposible con los 26.º C que marca el sensor de mi habitación y con los 27º C que hay en la calle aún a estas horas de la medianoche.
> 
> ¡El verano pasado durante las recurrentes y numerosas jornadas de calor extremo jamás tuve temperaturas de casi 28º C a medianoche como sucede justo ahora!
> 
> :´´(



Yo al final 19.9 ºC de mínima. En Segovia la minima ha sido de 26 ºC ::


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Jul 2016)

Bueno, a ver, en parte del litoral catalán los días nublados y las lluvias son mucho más numerosas en verano que en el resto de la costa mediterránea española, interior y sur peninsular, donde son muy raras e infrecuentes, ahora mismo llueve y hay tormenta sobre Gavá. ¿ Podemos afirmar, entonces, que el motivo de este fenómeno esta relacionado con la cordillera pirenaica, como hemos leido en este hilo ? ¿ o hay otros factores ? Por otra parte, por mi experiencia, los meses de noviembre a marzo son extremadamente secos, sin caer ni una sola gota durante semanas y semanas


----------



## HATE (28 Jul 2016)

Verano mas caluroso de los normal en Madrid de momento.


----------



## HATE (1 Ago 2016)

Termino por fin julio. Ya solo queda agosto de aburrimiento meteorológico. Esto en teoría porque al igual que el calor llego tarde lo mismo se alarga el verano en septiembre.

Y aunque por el centro esta haciendo mas calor del normal por otras zonas están teniendo mas suerte:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (1 Ago 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Verano mas caluroso de los normal en Madrid de momento.



En toda españa, menos cornisa norte y levante.

Eres un optimista. Probablemente se alargue el verano con el veroño, ultimamente viene siempre asi.


----------



## HATE (1 Ago 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> En toda españa, menos cornisa norte y levante.
> 
> Eres un optimista. Probablemente se alargue el verano con el veroño, ultimamente viene siempre asi.



El año pasado hasta que entro el anticiclon a principios de noviembre no fue asi:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2016)

Aquí por Girona, llevamos soportando calor desde Enero 2015, que nevo un poquin...desde entonces no hemos bajado nunca de 18 Cº....y de ahí hasta 40 Cº....y este año tiene toda la pinta de no volver a encender la estufa....es un puto estress estar 24 meses sin frio....una buena mierda....soy el friki de la zona...TODO el mundo esta encantando con freírse las bolas por la calle menos Yo....:


----------



## HATE (9 Ago 2016)

Julio 2016: muy cálido y, en conjunto, seco | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Ago 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cambio climatico hay, cada vez la temperatura es mas alta y sobre todo cada vez dura mas el verano. Las estaciones intermedias son anecdoticas, o pasas frio o te asas de calor.
> 
> Con esto no quiero entrar en una discusion sobre el origen del cambio, pero haberlo lo hay, lo que no sabemos es cuanto durara, pero la cosa va apeor, en Andalucia es un verdadero infierno, por que no tengo posibilidad sino huiria a vivir a la cornisa cantabrica pero ya, de hecho el año que viene, si no pasa nada alli ire de largas vacaciones.
> 
> Por otra parte las ciudades, por como estan construidas, se han convertido en islas de calor, asi salir unos km de las mismas nos muestran la verdadera temperatura de la tierra, sobre todo de noche, donde las placas de cemento hacen un efecto horno que no permite el intercambio correcto de aire frio y calido aprisionando el calor de forma bestial.



Joder, hacia unos 7 u 8 años que no volvia por almeria, y es un puti desierto, ya ni zona subdesertica ni nada, un puto DESIERTO. Y murcia y alicante casi igual.

El sur de granada tambien muy mal, con todos los pinares de repoblaciones por la zona de guadix totalmente muerto y secos, muerto todo como si hubiera habido un incendio. De los antiguos almendros solo quedan los tocones secos. Todo muerto o en fase agonizante

Tremenda la situacion de las provincias del sureste

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2016)

Hoy los gilipoll digo meteorólogos de Teven3, pronosticaban por Quatar, muerte fulminante causada por tormentas, lluvias y granizadas...el caso es que son las 5 P.M. y se me esta empezando a pelar la polla esperando el diluvio, ni una nubecilla por Gerona...que putos retrasaos...no les sirve d nada ni los ordenadores, radares meteorológicos ni satélites...putos ineptos es poco para calificarlos....eso si, como buenos mamandurrieros del Emirato, no renuncian a sus sueldacos de Premier League, total por cagarla cada 2 x 3...:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoy los gilipoll digo meteorólogos de Teven3, pronosticaban por Quatar, muerte fulminante causada por tormentas, lluvias y granizadas...el caso es que son las 5 P.M. y se me esta empezando a pelar la polla esperando el diluvio, ni una nubecilla por Gerona...que putos retrasaos...no les sirve d nada ni los ordenadores, radares meteorológicos ni satélites...putos ineptos es poco para calificarlos....eso si, como buenos mamandurrieros del Emirato, no renuncian a sus sueldacos de Premier League, total por cagarla cada 2 x 3...:



Se ve que se aburren tanto.., y se tienen que inventar los meteoros, no sea que la audiencia pase de ellos y les cierren el chiringo.


----------



## HATE (10 Ago 2016)

-3.9 °C de mínima en la pica d'estats (3143 m) en el pirineo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2016)

el lunes calorcito en el cantabrico oriental. Viento sur y temperaturas por encima de los 35 grados


----------



## cellerino (10 Ago 2016)

lluvia y frio van siempre de la mano?
calor y poca lluvia van siempre de la mano?


----------



## INE (11 Ago 2016)

Siguen las mañanas frescas por el alto Ebro, en lo que va de verano aún no hemos tenido ni una triste noche tropical y apenas 4 o 5 días de calor verdadero en julio. Van pasando los días y el verano languidece, esperemos que septiembre nos respete.


----------



## HATE (11 Ago 2016)

Minima curiosas hoy:

Duruelo de la sierra: -2ºC
Cantalojas: 0.5ºC

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 12:06 ----------

Creo que esta webcam es del glaciar de Aletsch que es el mas grande de los alpes:

Interaktive 360°-Webcam auf dem Jungfraujoch - Top of Europe - PANOMAX - Interactive 360° Panoramas by visit.at


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Ago 2016)

El verano da un "respiro" a Vigo con 30 grados tras alcanzar los 40,8 - Vigoe.es

Por primera vez en días, la temperatura de Vigo bajó hasta los 20 grados, a las seis de la madrugada de este martes tras dos noches en las que el mercurio no bajó de los 25 grado y hizo complicado conciliar el sueño.

Tras un mes de julio en el que se superaron los 30 grados en trece jornadas, agosto ha registrado ya temperaturas de récord, con 37 grados este lunes y 35,8 el domingo. Es la temperatura más alta desde que el 7 de julio de 2013 se alcanzaron los 37,5 grados, según los datos de Meteogalicia.

Por otro lado, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, este domingo se registró el récord absoluto de temperatura con* 40,8 grados* en la estación meteorológica de Peinador, una marca que no se había alcanzado desde que existen registros.


----------



## Lausengier (11 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoy los gilipoll digo meteorólogos de Teven3, pronosticaban por Quatar, muerte fulminante causada por tormentas, lluvias y granizadas...el caso es que son las 5 P.M. y se me esta empezando a pelar la polla esperando el diluvio, ni una nubecilla por Gerona...que putos retrasaos...no les sirve d nada ni los ordenadores, radares meteorológicos ni satélites...putos ineptos es poco para calificarlos....eso si, como buenos mamandurrieros del Emirato, no renuncian a sus sueldacos de Premier League, total por cagarla cada 2 x 3...:



Al final recogiste tu owned, gilipollas?


----------



## cellerino (11 Ago 2016)

lluvia y frio van siempre de la mano?
calor y poca lluvia van siempre de la mano?


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ago 2016)

Por fin algo que contar tras un mes de agosto seco y monótono en casi toda la península.
Hemos tenido unas cuantas tormentas eléctricas en varios puntos de nuestra geografía, como muestra esta animación de primera hora de la tarde que han colgado en Meteored:







A estas horas sigue la fiesta en Guipuzcoa y en puntos de La Rioja y Aragón principalmente:
Mapa de rayos en tiempo real Península


----------



## HATE (18 Ago 2016)

Seguimos igual que en julio:


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Ago 2016)

Potente masa de aire cálido la que hoy ha avanzado desde la península hacia el norte de Francia y el Benelux:







Por otro lado, una vaguada de aire frío en altura está acercándose al noroeste peninsular y generando tormentas eléctricas en Asturias, Galicia y extremo norte de Castilla y León. De hecho, es la vaguada con sus vientos procedentes del sur en la parte delantera la que está insuflando todo ese calor norteafricano por toda nuestra península hacia tierras norteñas serdelucistas.


----------



## HATE (25 Ago 2016)

Esta mañana he subido hasta el ventisquero de la condesa (que es donde nace el rió manzanares) y aunque aquello esta bastante seco debido a la mierda de verano que estamos sufriendo los arroyos bajan en un estado mas que aceptable para ser finales de agosto.

Una foto que he encontrado en el internet para ilustrar la zona. Aunque la foto es de la primavera y ahora las praderas están secas y no baja tanta agua:







El arroyo de la izquierda es el de la condesa y el de la derecha el de valdemartin. Al fondo donde se ven la antenas nace el manzanares.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Potente masa de aire cálido la que hoy ha avanzado desde la península hacia el norte de Francia y el Benelux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Potente ?...potente son los 50 Cº que se alcanza en Andalucia...el día que lleguen a 40 Cº en Oslo, ese día si que se dara el pistoletazo de salida al Mad Max...:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2016 at 16:10 ----------

Por cierto...a ver como se presenta este Veroñete 2016...:X


----------



## Andrespp (25 Ago 2016)

aqui en Cadiz estamos teniendo un verano de viento de levante y calor como hacia ya mas de 15 años que no teniamos.


----------



## ramontxu (25 Ago 2016)

En algunas zonas de Bizkaia, parte de Bilbo incluido, hoy estamos flipando. Pegado al AA estoy y me está dando un perezón del copón salir a cocerme.

No puedo subir la afoto mapa bizkaia temperaturas del esuskalmet. Llevamos varias horas visualizados 44 gradetes por la zona Basurto.

http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.eus/me...eodat/datos/redhidro_ultima/R011608251650.jpg


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Ago 2016)

ramontxu dijo:


> En algunas zonas de Bizkaia, parte de Bilbo incluido, hoy estamos flipando. Pegado al AA estoy y me está dando un perezón del copón salir a cocerme.
> 
> No puedo subir la afoto mapa bizkaia temperaturas del esuskalmet. Llevamos varias horas visualizados 44 gradetes por la zona Basurto.
> 
> http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.eus/me...eodat/datos/redhidro_ultima/R011608251650.jpg



¿Estás seguro de esos 44º C de hoy? Por más que miro, no veo que hayáis pasado de 40 o 41º C a media tarde en el area metropolitana de Bilbao:







Aemet incluso marca ligeramente por debajo de 40º C como máxima de hoy:


----------



## ramontxu (26 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches, al final salí y cocido estoy y no de calor pues son las fiestas de Bilbao y mañana es festivo... Hacia las 20:00 quedé con mi Nekane y me concretó que en el termómetro del hayhuntamiento que hay en proximidades Termibus Bilbo-hospital de Basurto (Basurto-Bilbo) andaba entre 41 y los 44 sostenidos un buen rato. 

Entre las 18:30-19:45 estuve ojeando las webs mas populares del tema meteorológico y eran un kaos total, no sé de donde toman los datos pero no acertaban ni de casualidad. Tiraban hacia casi 10 grados por debajo de la temperatura del momento. Supongo que esperaban una inminente galerna que, que yo haya percibido, no ha habido en Bilbao centro.

Lo más aproximado euskalmet, y yo en su web dándole a los F5, andaba como el culo dando mensajes raros de error que la web no daba mas de sí y se me complicó linkar/copipastear una captura mapa.jpg donde nos coloreaban a la zona Bilbo y Valle del Kadagua con un marrón oscuro. Temperaturas igual o superiores a 39 grados.


----------



## INE (26 Ago 2016)

En el alto Ebro está haciendo calor pero me resulta chocante que pese a todo las mínimas
son relativamente bajas, las noches tropicales por aquí aún no se han dado aunque varios
días nos hemos quedado cerca. Por ejemplo ayer en mi pueblo se llegaron a los 35 grados 
pero es que la mínima se ha ido hasta los 12 y esto ha pasado varias veces ya este verano,
no le encuentro una explicación como no sea el bajo nivel de humedad que haga que haya
menos inercia térmica entre el día y la noche.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Ago 2016)

Verano de pesadilla sin tregua en el sur.

De 2 a 3 grados mas por encima de la media de los ultimos 20 años, que ya rs decir. 

Jaén soporta un verano sin tregua con 2,3 grados por encima de la media histórica

Y todavia queda septiembre, otro mes de pesadilla, mas el temido Veroño.


----------



## alber (29 Ago 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Verano de pesadilla sin tregua en el sur.
> 
> De 2 a 3 grados mas por encima de la media de los ultimos 20 años, que ya rs decir.
> 
> ...



Y que lo diga, caballero. No recuerdo un verano tan atípico.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ago 2016)

Irlanda...que envidiaza...


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ago 2016)

Cuando se acaba está puta calor ? Y encima los comercios han puesto la ropa de otoño es alucinante


----------



## HATE (1 Sep 2016)

Cuando pensaba que ya lo había visto todo con el verano que sufrimos el año pasado te encuentras con el de este año. Debe estar en el podium de los mas calurosos junto con el de 2003 y el de 2015. Solo se salvan algunas zonas del mediterráneo.

Y de lo que viene para empezar septiembre es que prefiero ni hablar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2016)

¿ Estais preparados para el Veroño ?...8:


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Sep 2016)

Los comercios ya pueden guardar la ropa de invierno para Enero como minimo...


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2016)

Bueno, calor en la costa levantina impresionante, entras al agua del mar sin que te de impresion, y para los 15 proximos dias no parece que vaya haber mucho cambio, como venga alguna DANA, este año podemos fliparlo


----------



## HATE (4 Sep 2016)

Unos que se han salvado este mes de agosto:

Resumen climático del mes de agosto 2016 en la Comunidad Valenciana:

Un mes que ha resultado 0.2ºC más frío de lo normal, y con un 20% menos de precipitación.


Resumen climático del mes de agosto 2016 en la Comunidad Valenciana | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

30º C ahora mismo, anuncian 40º :: para hoy, y mañana y pasado 40º y 41º ::, que alegría hoijan ::::.
Zona Toledo.


----------



## adri (4 Sep 2016)

Ayer hablaba con un amigo que ha estudiado metereológica, y me comentaba que lo que dijo Rajoy en parte era cierto. Me refiero a aquel comentario que dijo que el cambio climático no era para tanto. Este amigo me dijo que la tierra cada 6000 años cambia en una especie de rotación, y que ahora nos acercamos a una época de calor, y que por eso sube la temperatura y que dentro de otros 6000 años volverá a cambiar pero al reces. Que el cambio climático es un factor de muchos otros, pero que no es para tanto. Qué pensáis?

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A806 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gurrumino (4 Sep 2016)

adri dijo:


> Ayer hablaba con un amigo que ha estudiado metereológica, y me comentaba que lo que dijo Rajoy en parte era cierto. Me refiero a aquel comentario que dijo que el cambio climático no era para tanto. Este amigo me dijo que la tierra cada 6000 años cambia en una especie de rotación, y que ahora nos acercamos a una época de calor, y que por eso sube la temperatura y que dentro de otros 6000 años volverá a cambiar pero al reces. Que el cambio climático es un factor de muchos otros, pero que no es para tanto. Qué pensáis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Lenovo A806 mediante Tapatalk



Pienso que Rajao se podía meter la lengüa en el orto, y que tu amigo vaticina o pronostica muy alegre, y superficialmente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2016)

Pienso que estoy hasta los huevos de tanto Verano/Veroño, de no poder saber que es la lluvia y mucho menos la nieve, si no es a través de las películas de TV y de que 20 años atrás había riadas e inundaciones sanas en el Maresme y ahora nada de nada...¿ porque coño se va la gente a Canarias de viaje, 4 h.avión, pudiendo quedarse en el Mediterraneo donde campea el PUTISIMO SOL de los cojones 365/365 ?...que desgraciado soy de no nacer en Finlandia...:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Sep 2016)

Yo lo unico que se que cada dia que paso por la carretera veo mal olmos muertos y arboles desfoliandose anticipadamente por la calor. 44 ponen para mañana. Aqui no va a quedar ni la mancha de las piedras, todo derretedo o quemado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2016)

A los únicos que interesa que haga sol, calorazo, secarralismo y derroición a tutiplén es a los Hijode digo Hosteleros, Restauradores, Asadores de espeto y alquiladores de coches y patines a vela y toda la consiguiente ralea digo Hempresaurios que viven del momio y que se la suda que esto se convierte en desierto...oh wait que dan faena y tal...(además de a los guiris del Norte, que quieren un poquito de sol, para descongelarse obviamente)...:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Sep 2016)

aqui en mi pueblo hace calor. Estaremos a unos 26 grados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2016)

Ya es calor ya para estar en el norte...


----------



## Herodotez (5 Sep 2016)

Nota dijo:


> aqui en mi pueblo hace calor. Estaremos a unos 26 grados.



Nota, a 27 grados en Cobreces te asas como no corra el viento, y lo sabes.

Allí la escala de temperaturas va de otra manera.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Sep 2016)

Si, 27 grados en el cantabrico oriental significa derruicion debido a la puta humedad.Incluso esos dias que sale con bruma y no levanta hasta la tarde, con temperaturas a priori bajas como 23 grados a la 1 de la tarde, es andar dos pasos y empezar a sudar y aquello entre tanto eucalipto y tanta mierda parece el tropico.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Sep 2016)

Derroicion? 45 en la mayor parte del interior andaluz a esta hora.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 Sep 2016)

Os dejo una captura de Meteoclimatic con los lugares donde hoy han alcanzado las máximas más brutales, así como con los lugares donde, pese al calor diurno, de madrugada hace fresco y se puede dormir relativamente bien:







Esperemos que el "veroño" sea breve yu poco duradero, que ya estamos en el primer mes del otoño meteorológico y nos vendría bien que las temperaturas vayan bajando.


----------



## HATE (6 Sep 2016)

+2.6ºC en el puerto de navacerrada en agosto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> +2.6ºC en el puerto de navacerrada en agosto.



Eres un provocador...y lo sabes...

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 13:30 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> Os dejo una captura de Meteoclimatic con los lugares donde hoy han alcanzado las máximas más brutales, así como con los lugares donde, pese al calor diurno, de madrugada hace fresco y se puede dormir relativamente bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre de Diox...eso si que es Mad Max...:8:...y luego dicen que 2016 no esta siendo un año caluroso...:...la madre que los pario a los mentirosos que dicen que no hace calor...habría que colgarlos de los huivols....8:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Sep 2016)

La que esta cayendo! Miro por la ventana sobre el paisaje desertizado y yermo los arboles secos frente a mi casa mientras les cae encima mas fuego. Si salgo, muero. Como los animales, como las plantas,.todo ahi fuera, se puede sentir como al otro lado de mi climalit todo esta muriendo.

Si ayer el fuego mortal se extendia por el bajo guadalquivir hoy me ha tocado a mi, otra vez. 45° ahora mismo en el exterior de mi casa.

Nunca habiamos llegado aqui a esta temperatura, ni en septiembre ni en julio ni en agosto. Nunca.

Es la gota que va acolmar el vaso, la naturaleza ya no puede resistir mas esta agonia. 

Verano historico, y punto de inflexion, que solo puede preceder a un veroño igual de cruel. Algunos no se dan cuenta pero esto es peor que un huracan. Esto es una tragedia a camara lenta. Es muy triste vivir esto.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Sep 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> La que esta cayendo! Miro por la ventana sobre el paisaje desertizado y yermo los arboles secos frente a mi casa mientras les cae encima mas fuego. Si salgo, muero. Como los animales, como las plantas,.todo ahi fuera, se puede sentir como al otro lado de mi climalit todo esta muriendo.
> 
> Si ayer el fuego mortal se extendia por el bajo guadalquivir hoy me ha tocado a mi, otra vez. 45° ahora mismo en el exterior de mi casa.
> 
> ...




¿Sabes qué es lo peor? Que los empresaurios palilleros del sector bares y restaurantes estarán diciendo que "viva el calentamiento climático", y que ojalá se norteafricanice aún más nuestro clima ibérico para seguir recibiendo millones de seres de luz durante todo el año.

Seamos un poco optimistas, que a partir de mañana por la tarde irán bajando las temperaturas progesivamente; eso sí, sin lluvia a la vista aún.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Sep 2016)

No nos pongamos tragicos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Sabes qué es lo peor? Que los empresaurios palilleros del sector bares y restaurantes estarán diciendo que "viva el calentamiento climático", y que ojalá se norteafricanice aún más nuestro clima ibérico para seguir recibiendo millones de seres de luz durante todo el año.
> 
> Seamos un poco optimistas, que a partir de mañana por la tarde irán bajando las temperaturas progesivamente; eso sí, sin lluvia a la vista aún.



Sin lluvia, no hacemos nada...es patada palante...¿ de que sirve que bajemos de 45 a 35, si no cae una gota ?...sigo diciendo que nos están rociando con Chemtrails...:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Sep 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> No nos pongamos tragicos.



Bueno, las temperaturas empezarán a bajar a partir de mañana por la tarde, pero no hay lluvia a la vista, salvo una pequeña linea de chubascos y tormentas eléctricas que hay ahora por el interior de Galicia y por León.

En tu zona con las brisas costeras las temperaturas se han mantenido a raya, pero lo acontecido hoy sí ha sido para ponerse trágicos, puesto que en muchos sitios de la península ha sido el día más cálido del año (cosa que suele pasar en julio o en la primera quincena de agosto, pero no en septiembre).
En varias de esas zonas también se ha batido el record de temperatura más alta para el mes de septiembre, lo que viene a significar el día de septiembre más cálido desde hace unas decenas de años.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Sep 2016)

GFS ha sacado un salidon para el martes que viene, a ver si se confirma la tendencia a bajadon de temperaturas y tormentas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Sep 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> No nos pongamos tragicos.



Desde el norte es muy facil decirlo.

Ver poco a poco y ser consciente de que esta desapareciendo tu mundo y tu entorno natural es duro.

En 20 años cuando esteis tan achicharrados como nosotros volveremis a hablar si es una tragedia.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Sep 2016)

Que norte, yo estoy en MAdrid ahora y hasta diciembre.Se lo que es el calor seco que ademas se mete en casa y te impide dormir (en el norte no ocurre eso, aunque cuando sales a la calle el calor humedo es infinitamente peor).

El martes dan una maxima de 22 grados en Madrid.


----------



## Leovigildo (6 Sep 2016)

Joder, reconozco que no es nada agradable, pero servidor se ha comido hace un año 48ºC en Córdoba y el record lo ostentan 53ºC en Túnez durante una ola de calor del Sahara. Ya si hablamos de las temperaturas dentro del coche -el cual tiene el aire acondicionado roto-, mejor ni hablamos ::

Por cierto, que no sé si tendra algo que ver, pero en Alemania hemos tenido en el norte más verano en lo que va de septiembre y finales de agosto, que en todo julio y agosto juntos. De hecho, en agosto la mínima fue de 4 grados y hubo días con máximas de 9-11ºC. No sé quién coño está jugando con el termostato, pero estaría bien que se estuviera quietecito.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Sep 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Desde el norte es muy facil decirlo.
> 
> Ver poco a poco y ser consciente de que esta desapareciendo tu mundo y tu entorno natural es duro.
> 
> En 20 años cuando esteis tan achicharrados como nosotros volveremis a hablar si es una tragedia.



El tercio norte peninsular no creo que se vaya a desertizar jamás, salvo cambio climático muy, muy extremo...

Actualmente los únicos desiertos puros que tenemos son los de las dos islas orientales de Canarias, Tabernas y alrededores en Almeria, y ya.
Como semidesiertos abarcariamos gran parte de las restantes islas de Canarias, casi todo el resto de Almería, buena parte de Murcia, la mitad sur de Alicante, y todo el tramo medio del valle del Ebro desde el límite de La Rioja con el sur de Navarra hasta Fraga, o como mucho hasta Alcarrás (ya en suelo catalán).

El resto de la península no es técnicamente ni siquiera semidesierto si nos abstenemos a la pluviometría media, (si bien muchas zonas de ambas mesetas dan el pego por la falta de arboleda).


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Sep 2016)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Ya si hablamos de las temperaturas dentro del coche -el cual tiene el aire acondicionado roto-, mejor ni hablamos ::
> .



Llamadme raro o lonchafinista, pero yo incluso en pleno verano no suelo usar demasiado el aire acondicionado en mi vehículo.
Cuando voy conduciendo por el interior peninsular en horario diurno en días de fuerte calor solo lo enciendo a ratos, unos veinte minutos cada hora, alternándolo con bajada de ventanillas de vez en cuando.

Eso sí, por la costa (especialmente la mediterránea) con la insoportable humedad ambiental que hace acrecentar la sensación de calor, ahi casi siempre va encendido.
Idem en el suroeste de Francia en algunos viajes veraniegos por carretera por Las Landas, Burdeos, e incluso valle del Loira, que por ahí arriba también pega bien a veces, a llo que hay que sumar la elevada humedad ambiental.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2016)

Yo lo que hacía era abrir las puertas y maletero bajando las ventanas antes de ponerme a circular, dejando correr el aire 10 minutos largos. Así la temperatura podía bajar a 45-50ºC, pero en aras de la ciencia, dejé un termómetro -reloj de montaña- dentro con el coche aparcado al solazo durante horas y marcó la astronómica cifra de 68ºC. El salpicadero, color negro en su día, hoy es gris achicharrado por el sol. No hay quién conduzca sin sufrir una lipotimia en ese cacharro infame dado el pésimo aislamiento que tiene. Hay que ir con las ventanas bajadas aunque se vaya por la M40 y se consuma 20L a los 100km y tengas un camión de obra echando todo el pestazo a diésel delante.

Y recuerdo en coches más viejos de parientes cintas de cassette directamente derretidas ::


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Sep 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> El tercio norte peninsular no creo que se vaya a desertizar jamás, salvo cambio climático muy, muy extremo...
> 
> Actualmente los únicos desiertos puros que tenemos son los de las dos islas orientales de Canarias, Tabernas y alrededores en Almeria, y ya.
> Como semidesiertos abarcariamos gran parte de las restantes islas de Canarias, casi todo el resto de Almería, buena parte de Murcia, la mitad sur de Alicante, y todo el tramo medio del valle del Ebro desde el límite de La Rioja con el sur de Navarra hasta Fraga, o como mucho hasta Alcarrás (ya en suelo catalán).
> ...



Hamijo over, me da la sensacion que sobre el terreno no conoces muy bien el sureste, es asi? En los ultimos 10 años ha tenido una degradacion brutal e irreversible

Tus zonificaciones climaticas me parece a mi que han quedado bastante desactualizadas.


----------



## adri (7 Sep 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pienso que Rajao se podía meter la lengüa en el orto, y que tu amigo vaticina o pronostica muy alegre, y superficialmente.



El que habla superficialmente soy yo, mi amigo me lo explicó más detalladamente. Es como una rotación de peonza cuando se inclina hacia los lados. Cada 6000 años rota acercándose al sol y luego alejándose. Estamos en el proceso de que la tierra se está acercando, así que a nosotros solo nos va tocar cada vez más calor. Aunque no se contamira no hay remedio para en los próximos miles de años haya más calor, menos lluvias y más sequías. Ya pasó hace muchos años cuando la tierra llegó a descender casi hasta quince grados de media. Pues ahora es el efecto contrario. 

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A806 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Sep 2016)

adri dijo:


> El que habla superficialmente soy yo, mi amigo me lo explicó más detalladamente. Es como una rotación de peonza cuando se inclina hacia los lados. Cada 6000 años rota acercándose al sol y luego alejándose. Estamos en el proceso de que la tierra se está acercando, así que a nosotros solo nos va tocar cada vez más calor. Aunque no se contamira no hay remedio para en los próximos miles de años haya más calor, menos lluvias y más sequías. Ya pasó hace muchos años cuando la tierra llegó a descender casi hasta quince grados de media. Pues ahora es el efecto contrario.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Lenovo A806 mediante Tapatalk



Eso no tiene sentido. 

Deberia ser justo alreves. El movimiento de precesion es el causante de la extension del sahara, que empezo hace 5 o 6 mil años, momento en qu egipto aun era una humeda sabana, o cuando se pintaron las pinturas del tassili, que por las representaciones era una jungla.

O sea que el ciclo de expansion del sahara tendria que estar ya llegando a su fin. Deberia ser cuestion de siglos para que el norte de africa volviera poco a poco a ser verde y los hielos se extiendan por la zona norte.


----------



## HATE (7 Sep 2016)

Agosto 2016, muy cálido y muy seco en conjunto según AEMET | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología

Agosto ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media de 8 mm, lo que supone el 35% de la media de este mes que es de 23 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una media de 25,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,3 ºC por encima de la media de este mes.












---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 16:25 ----------

Para que veáis que no somos los únicos pringados que estamos sufriendo estan anomalias termicas:







Alemania llena de 25 y Francia de 30.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 16:27 ----------

20 también en Suecia o Noruega.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2016)

Circulo Polar Artico...maaatoooo por tener un pisito allí...:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Agosto 2016, muy cálido y muy seco en conjunto según AEMET | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología
> 
> Agosto ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media de 8 mm, lo que supone el 35% de la media de este mes que es de 23 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una media de 25,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,3 ºC por encima de la media de este mes.
> 
> ...




Pero has visto napoles? O Grecia? Somos el unico pig que se esta fundiendo

En pleno verano europa entera incluida anatolia es un vergel de temperaturas casi primaverales, toda? No, aqui tenemos la peninsula de entrada al infierno


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Agosto 2016, muy cálido y muy seco en conjunto según AEMET | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología
> 
> Agosto ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media de 8 mm, lo que supone el 35% de la media de este mes que es de 23 mm. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una media de 25,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,3 ºC por encima de la media de este mes.
> 
> ...



Aún hay clases HATE, aún...somos lo mas caluroso de toda Europa, que mira que es grande, incluida la antigua URSS...:

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 17:58 ----------

repetid conmigo...CHEM-TRA-ILS...y escribidlo 100 veces...


----------



## HATE (7 Sep 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Pero has visto napoles? O Grecia? Somos el unico pig que se esta fundiendo
> 
> En pleno verano europa entera incluida anatolia es un vergel de temperaturas casi primaverales, toda? No, aqui tenemos la peninsula de entrada al infierno



El valle del guadalquivir si no es la zona mas calurosa de Europa poco le falta. Si no le ha tocado a Italia o Grecia es por suerte.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> El valle del guadalquivir si no es la zona mas calurosa de Europa poco le falta. Si no le ha tocado a Italia o Grecia es por suerte.



Ay, si fuera solo el guadalquivir...el valle es hondo y las montañas altas, pero es la misma zona climatica de merde.. y los calores que yo he pasado en madrit! y extremadura! y las mesetas, y murcia, y el ebro, y valencia.. y y y...si es que lo unico equiparable al resto de europa es la cornisa cantabrica. Todo lo demas, climaticamente: caca


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Sep 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Hamijo over, me da la sensacion que sobre el terreno no conoces muy bien el sureste, es asi? En los ultimos 10 años ha tenido una degradacion brutal e irreversible
> 
> Tus zonificaciones climaticas me parece a mi que han quedado bastante desactualizadas.



La verdad es que conozco todo el litoral mediterráneo desde Almería hasta la Costa Brava, pero del interior del sureste peninsular y Andalucía oriental no conozco casi nada porque no he tenido ocasión de viajar.

Te he leído varias veces por aquí y sé que lo dices por lo mal que lo están pasando algunas masas arbóreas en tu comarca en los últimos cinco años por la falta de lluvias.
Imagina ahora que los próximos cinco años fuesen en tu comarca bastante más lluviosos que la media. Ello resultaría en que la vegetación volvería a recobrar cierta vitalidad.

Aún así, para estimar el clima de un lugar determinado hacen falta series climáticas completas durante al menos cuarenta años, por lo que la anomalía que tú nos cuentas tendría que prolongarse durante más de treinta años para que tu zona pasase a tener un clima desértico bajo la definición teórica de tal clima; esto es, medias anuales de precipitación inferiores a 200 mm.

Me reafirmo por tanto en lo dicho ayer en mi mensaje 1312 respecto a las únicas zonas de nuestro territorio que se consideran técnicamente desiertos (menos de 200 mm al año de media) y semidesiertos (entre 200 y 250 mm, aproximadamente):
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=17634444&postcount=1312

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 22:38 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Ay, si fuera solo el guadalquivir...el valle es hondo y las montañas altas, pero es la misma zona climatica de merde.. y los calores que yo he pasado en madrit! y extremadura! y las mesetas, y murcia, y el ebro, y valencia.. y y y...si es que lo unico equiparable al resto de europa es la cornisa cantabrica. Todo lo demas, climaticamente: caca



Si te refieres a nuestros veranos infumables, sí, llevas razón, pero si comparamos el invierno, la meseta (especialmente la norte y las zonas más elevadas de la meseta sur) tiene unas temperaturas medias tan frías como las del norte de Francia, Benelux, Alemania occidental... 
Dicho de otro modo, casi todo el sur, oeste y centro de Francia (Burdeos, Toulouse, valle del Loira) es más cálido en invierno que la meseta porque casi toda franchutelandia está a muy poca altitud a nivel del mar.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Sep 2016)

Creo que no me equivoco si afirmo que TODOS, preferiríamos morir ateridos antes que asados.

Esto es lo peor.


----------



## HATE (8 Sep 2016)

Máximas en el el aeropuerto de Madrid en lo que llevamos de mes:

1 sep: 34.6ºC
2 sep: 34.7ºC
3 sep: 36.1ºC
4 sep: 37.5ºC
5 sep: 38.9ºC
6 sep: Esta no la se
7 sep: 38.9ºC


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Sep 2016)

Mueeeerteeee por congelaciooooon...la muerte dulce...


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Sep 2016)

Hoy solo 26 graditos de na


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Sep 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El año pasado estuve el dia 25 de diciembre en el campo en el interior a unos 100 km de Granada y estaba en manga corta por primera vez en mi vida. Es un lugar que muchos inviernos suele estar nevado. Algo esta cambiando poco a poco, no se si es definitivo o temporal, pero desde luego nadie lo ha conocido.



Ir en manga corta en diciembre en nuestras latitudes europeas es raro, pero muy de vez en cuando la temperatura alcanza valores en los que apetece ir con esa prenda, incluso en latitudes más norteñas que las nuestras.
Soy usuario de un foro de meteorología en lengua inglesa, y hace pocos días leí esta opinión de un británico diciendo que en diciembre de 2015 hubo varios días en los que vistió camiseta con manga corta porque sentía que había algo de bochorno. Diciembre de 2015 fue un mes con temperaturas inusualmente altas para la fecha en muchas zonas de Europa, no solo aquí:
City-Data Forum - View Single Post - Climate talk: Europe

En las pasadas elecciones del 21 de diciembre de 2015 yo también pude ver a alguno en manga corta, y eso que estaba el cielo nublado y que vivo pegado al Sistema Central a 1.200 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar en un lugar de inviernos rigurosos donde, en un invierno típico, casi a diario tenemos que encender la calefacción durante siete u ocho meses al año.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Sep 2016)

Dana para la semana que viene, el martes al parecer, los catastrofistas os podeis calmar.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Sep 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Dana para la semana que viene, el martes al parecer, los catastrofistas os podeis calmar.



De madrit para abajo no va a llover.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Sep 2016)

jodo el miercoles pasado salamanca 38 de máxima, 22 de minima, este miercoles previsto maxima 17, MINIMA 8


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Sep 2016)

kenny220 dijo:


> jodo el miercoles pasado salamanca 38 de máxima, 22 de minima, este miercoles previsto maxima 17, MINIMA 8



Y todo ello acompañado de lluvias.
Eso es lo que queríamos, ¿no? Un otoño de verdad y no un "veroño como el que hemos sufrido el año pasado y el anterior.

Hoy a primera hora de la tarde el viento sur ha provocado que en Bilbao y en las Landas francesas se hayan marcado las máximas a nivel europeo, pero a partir de ya mismo el calorazo se retira de nuestros fueros ibéricos al entrarnos un jugoso frente por el Atlántico. :Aplauso:


----------



## kenny220 (12 Sep 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y todo ello acompañado de lluvias.
> Eso es lo que queríamos, ¿no? Un otoño de verdad y no un "veroño como el que hemos sufrido el año pasado y el anterior.
> 
> Hoy a primera hora de la tarde el viento sur ha provocado que en Bilbao y en las Landas francesas se hayan marcado las máximas a nivel europeo, pero a partir de ya mismo el calorazo se retira de nuestros fueros ibéricos al entrarnos un jugoso frente por el Atlántico. :Aplauso:



ay, pero esos resfriados. hoy salamanca max 31, min.18 mañana max 17, min 9. la minima de hoy mayor que la maxima de mañana. voy preparando el jersey


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Sep 2016)

El problema es que tras el paso del frente los modelos meteorologicos vaticinan "veroño".


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Sep 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> El problema es que tras el paso del frente los modelos meteorologicos vaticinan "veroño".



Ya veremos, pero no es lo mismo encadenar todo septiembre y octubre sin apenas lluvias y con temperaturas muy altas que tener episodios alternos de lluvias generalizadas y de bajadas de temperatura sensibles.


----------



## El Peseta (13 Sep 2016)

Hace unos dias que anunciaron lluvias por el sureste y otra vez nada, ni una puta gota de agua.


----------



## HATE (13 Sep 2016)

Temperaturas por Alemania o Dinamarca 








::::::::


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Temperaturas por Alemania o Dinamarca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son los restos de la lengua de fuego que nos abrasó aqui la semana pasada


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Sep 2016)

El Peseta dijo:


> Hace unos dias que anunciaron lluvias por el sureste y otra vez nada, ni una puta gota de agua.



Espero que a estas horas te hayas comido un owned respecto a esa afirmación. :rolleye:

Creo que el conforero Aguatico también ha visto llover hoy por ahí abajo, pese a que hace tres días decía que de Madrid hacia el sur no llovería.


----------



## artemis (13 Sep 2016)

Buena tormenta nos ha caido en el levante... aparato electrico acompañando


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (13 Sep 2016)

Un gran hilo, lo tenemos desaprovechado.


----------



## HATE (14 Sep 2016)

Pequeña nevada en la cara sur de monte perdido:


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Sep 2016)

No os oigo patalear ni quejaros del calor y del veroño desde hace dos días, ¿eh, pillines?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Sep 2016)

El veroño vendra a partir del viernes, aunque me doy con un canto en los dientes con el hecho de tener minimas de 10 grados y maximas de 25-27 grados.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Sep 2016)

Hoy en Almería hemos estado a 20 pocos grados. La gente iba con manga larga(yo incluido)

Y ayer asado de calor


----------



## HATE (14 Sep 2016)

Hoy ha nevado en peñalara:







Incluso en el puerto de navacerrada también ha nevado:












Y esta ultima desde el pic du midi


----------



## kenny220 (14 Sep 2016)

pevisión minima mañana salamanca capital 6º, sensación térmica 4º. cojon y la semana pasada Salamanca bate su récord de temperatura máxima un mes de septiembre | Noticias y actualidad de Salamanca y Provincia Salamanca24Horas.com

La ola de calor que atraviesa España durante estos días ha tenido su repercusión en un elevado consumo eléctrico, el segundo mayor de la historia. Tan sólo en julio de 2010 hubo una punta de consumo superior, según datos de la Red Eléctrica de España.

Y es que, como recoge la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, ayer se alcanzaron los 38,6 grados en Salamanca y hasta 39,1 en Vitigudino. Es el récord de temperatura en la provincia charra durante un mes de septiembre, superando los registros de 1988, e incluso durante toda la noche la sensación térmica estuvo por encima de los veinte grados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Sep 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que a estas horas te hayas comido un owned respecto a esa afirmación. :rolleye:
> 
> Creo que el conforero Aguatico también ha visto llover hoy por ahí abajo, pese a que hace tres días decía que de Madrid hacia el sur no llovería.



Cayeron 4 gotas de mierda, pero la temperatura sigue siendo una pasada. 28º dentro de casa ahora mismo.


----------



## El Peseta (18 Sep 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Espero que a estas horas te hayas comido un owned respecto a esa afirmación. :rolleye:
> 
> Creo que el conforero Aguatico también ha visto llover hoy por ahí abajo, pese a que hace tres días decía que de Madrid hacia el sur no llovería.



Nada, por Alicante nada de agua


----------



## HATE (23 Sep 2016)

El verano de 2016 en España, el tercero más cálido desde que hay registros


El verano ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media de 24,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,2 ºC por encima de la media de esta estación. En cuanto a precipitaciones, ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media de 36 mm, valor que queda un 49% por debajo del valor medio del trimestre.

Se ha tratado del tercer verano más cálido desde 1965, por detrás de los veranos de los años 2003 y 2015, y por tanto también el tercero más cálido desde el comienzo del siglo XXI.














El verano de 2016 en España, el tercero más cálido desde que hay registros - Noticias | iAgua

Dos veranos seguidos entre los mas calurosos desde que hay registros. Con dos cojones.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Sep 2016)

HATE dijo:


> El verano de 2016 en España, el tercero más cálido desde que hay registros
> 
> 
> El verano ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media de 24,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,2 ºC por encima de la media de esta estación. En cuanto a precipitaciones, ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media de 36 mm, valor que queda un 49% por debajo del valor medio del trimestre.
> ...



Ya no es solo el calor, es la sequia. Este verano ha sido todavia mas seco, que ya es decir. Ni siquiera ha aparecido la tipica gota fria por levante. Es increible la sequedad que hay


----------



## El Peseta (26 Sep 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Ya no es solo el calor, es la sequia. Este verano ha sido todavia mas seco, que ya es decir. Ni siquiera ha aparecido la tipica gota fria por levante. Es increible la sequedad que hay



Otro dia que anuncian lluvias y ni una gota,vamos a dejar septiembre sin nada de precipitaciones por aqui.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Sep 2016)

Que deprimente, 35 ° hoy en el sur y seguira subiendo.. Pero esto que es!!!

El veroño avanza, miro los modelos y nada mas que sequia y mas sequia para los proximos 15 dias. Menudo octubre

Esto va a acabar mal


----------



## HATE (2 Oct 2016)

Seguimos con la pesadilla y lo que es peor es que parece que no tiene final.

Cuatro meses de sequía en la mayor parte de España llevamos ya.


----------



## HATE (2 Oct 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Madre mia, termina septiembre en el profundo sur y el calor es agobiante, por supuesto no ha caido una gota y los olivos lo van a sentir, poco aceite pero de mucha calidad. El problema viene de que miles de jornaleros no van a trabajar lo suficiente y en primavera no llegaran las paguitas con lo que la vamos a tener liada.
> 
> La ultima gran sequia fue, creo recordar, entre 1990 y 1995, totalmente terrible, entonces la carga del territorio era de 38 millones de personas, y no habia empezado la locura española.
> 
> ...




El año pasado estuvimos a puntos de esa sequía porque septiembre y octubre fueron muy buenos pero a principios de noviembre se paro de repente todo. Hubo que esperar hasta mediados de enero para que volviese a llover y no paro hasta junio (dependiendo de la zona).

Llegara un año en el que no llueva lo suficiente después de un periodo de sequía.


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Oct 2016)

¿Qué tal, conforeros? Mientras seguimos atravesando la seca e interminable travesía del "veroño", os paso un pequeño adelanto de la versión tercera del hilo de los amantes de la meteorología, el cual verá la luz antes de que acabe octubre, siempre y cuando no quiebren Deustche Bank, el PPSOE, El Corte Inglés y su puta madre para llevarnos al absoluto guano. :

subir fotos


----------



## HATE (6 Oct 2016)

El mes de Septiembre ha sido muy cálido y muy seco. Se ha tratado del cuarto septiembre más cálido desde 1965.


El mes de septiembre ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 20,1ºC, valor que queda 1,4ºC por encima de la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del cuarto septiembre más cálido desde 1965, por detrás de los meses de septiembre de 1987, 1985 y 1990, y el más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, al haber superado en 0,1ºC la temperatura media de septiembre de 2011, el anterior registro más alto de este siglo.


Septiembre ha tenido un carácter muy cálido en la mayor parte de la España peninsular, mientras que ha resultado cálido en Baleares y normal, en conjunto, en Canarias. Se observaron anomalías de alrededor de 2ºC en amplias zonas de Andalucía, Extremadura, oeste de Castilla-La Mancha, Madrid, norte y este de Castilla y León, País Vasco, La Rioja, Aragón, Cataluña e interior de la Comunidad Valencia, habiéndose alcanzado valores cercanos a 3ºC en algunas zonas del Pirineo y en puntos aislados del resto de la península. En el resto de las zonas peninsulares, las anomalías fueron en general cercanas a 1ºC. En Baleares, las anomalías térmicas se situaron predominantemente entre 0 y 1ºC, mientras que en las Canarias fueron próximas a 0ºC.














AEMET hace balance de septiembre 2016: muy cálido y muy seco en conjunto | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## lobomalo (6 Oct 2016)

me atrevo humildemente a ensuciar el hilo con un enlace de algunas webcam de florida ande se ve el huracan en directo...

si sabeis de mas, se agredecera el link



LiveCams Hurricane Matthew florida - Webcams en directo huracán Matthew florida

..


----------



## HATE (9 Oct 2016)

HATE dijo:


> 19.3ºC de máxima ayer en Madrid o 14.3ºC en Segovia ::::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 08:30 ----------
> 
> Foto del 15 de junio del macizo del Monte Perdido:



Me autocito porque parece que por fin se va a acabar el verano. Desde mediados de junio hasta casi mediado de octubre va a durar (salvo cuatro dias en septiembre que hizo fresco)

Vaya tela.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Oct 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Me autocito porque parece que por fin se va a acabar el verano. Desde mediados de junio hasta casi mediado de octubre va a durar (salvo cuatro dias en septiembre que hizo fresco)
> 
> Vaya tela.



No cantes victoria. Si llega el frente, que esta por ver, sus efectos duraran 3 o 4 dias, y despues vuelta sl duro veroño.

El año pasado en noviembre refrescó y luego en diciembre volvieron los 30°


----------



## HATE (12 Oct 2016)

Dejo este enlace para ver si nieva en sierra nevada:

http://cam60.osn.iaa.es/-wvhttp-01-/video*****

A unos 2.800 msnm esta la webcam y viene mas precipitacion.

Si no os funciona el enlace en este se puede ver aunque no sea en directo:

Webcams en Sierra Nevada - Infonieve.es[webcams]/6/


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Oct 2016)

0,2 litros han caido aqui.

Ale, ya estamos salvados


----------



## Hermericus (12 Oct 2016)

A principio de año recuerdo leer un articulo que me pareció serio sobre como iba a ser el tiempo este año y acertó de pleno.

Estamos en año de cambio de niño a niña ( o al revés, ya no me acuerdo...) y son años revueltos, el articulo vaticinaba primavera mas larga y mas lluviosa de lo normal, verano mas seco y que este próximo invierno será mas frío, o sea, que estos años de cambio de ciclo del Pacifico provocan una acentuación en las caracteristicas de las estaciones en la península.


----------



## HATE (13 Oct 2016)

Sierra nevada esta mañana:


----------



## HATE (14 Oct 2016)

Así ha quedado sierra nevada después de estos días de inestabilidad:




























En este enlace hay mas fotos:

Informe de condiciones: 14/10/2016 « Refugio Poqueira


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2016)

Los pirineos desde el pic du midi. No se si es hacia el este o hacia el oeste:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2016)

Gracias por mantenerme el hilo activo, chicos.

He estado más de una semana por la costa barcelonesa, donde ha llovido a base de bien, mientras que aquí en la puerta de mi casa y en general en casi todo el resto de España ha llovido algo, pero menos de lo esperado durante el episodio lluvioso de esta semana.

Donde sí ha ha sido productivo el episodio ha sido, además de en la costa central y norteña de Cataluña, en el sureste de Francia, en Italia y en amplias zonas mar adentro.
De hecho en las últimas 48 horas han caído más de 260.000 rayos en el Mediterráneo noroccidental y en Italia: :8:


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2016)




----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2016)

Del facebook del refugio de goriz:


----------



## El Peseta (18 Oct 2016)

Por aqui seguimos sin agua a pesar de que avisan lluvias desde hace dos dias por lo menos.


----------



## HATE (24 Oct 2016)

Menudas torrenteras de agua bajan a los dos lados del túnel de bielsa:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2016)

Pues para esta semana, ola de caloret sano por Le Suisse del Mediterranée...y luego si acaso el Veranillo de San Martin...total que veroñín del gueno...otro año de mierda más sin hinviernu....:rolleye:


----------



## Ghost hunter (24 Oct 2016)

Para el sábado tenemos veroño del bueno ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2016)

Mientras por el Baltico/Escandinavia, por la mañana ya están bajo cero...otro triunfo más de vivir en la mierda seca del Mediterraneo...me cagon en la puta que lo pario....:


----------



## HATE (25 Oct 2016)

180.4 mm cayeron ayer en el valle de pineta.

Por el centro andamos asi:







Mucha diferencia entre la vertiente norte y la sur.


----------



## Ghost hunter (2 Nov 2016)

El veroño se va a la mierda por fin 

Nos entra la iso 0 a 850 con picos de -3 y -4 en el norte y unos geos a 550 de -31 , eso es nieve a unos 800 metros. 













Y ese toque de norte traerá tormentas chulas en toda la cordillera cantábrica con granizo y buena precipitación.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Nov 2016)

Un par de dias frescos, pueden venir y el veroño dara paso al inverano. El calor no se vaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ghost hunter (2 Nov 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Un par de dias frescos, pueden venir y el veroño dara paso al inverano. El calor no se vaaaaa!!!!



De momento el episodio de la semana que viene será interesante ienso: , después no se sabe, por de pronto el episodio de frío ha mejorado en fuerza y duración respecto a los mapas de ayer y antes de ayer :


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2016)

Pues tras terminar octubre y empezar noviembre con temperaturas lamentables tenemos unos días de movimiento meteorológico. A ver que tal se da.


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2016)

Supera ya los 60 mm en el puerto del pico (sierra de gredos)


----------



## HATE (6 Nov 2016)

Fotos de la cordillera cantábrica:












Y en las alturas del pirineo hace un poco de rasca:

Pica d'Estats (3.143 m) resgistra a esta hora -14.4ºC


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2016)

Octubre, muy cálido y, en conjunto, seco

El mes de octubre ha tenido un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 17,4 ºC, valor que queda 1,5 ºC por encima de la media de este mes. En cuanto a precipitaciones, ha sido en su conjunto seco, con una precipitación media sobre España de 56 mm, lo que supone el 71% de la media de este mes que es de 78 mm













Avance climático de octubre 2016 de AEMET | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología

Pues otro mes calentito. Por el centro hemos tenido suerte con la lluvia.


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2016)

Fotos de ayer de los picos de europa:


----------



## HATE (19 Nov 2016)

Veremos en que queda la cosa al final:

Sierra nevada a las puertas de un temporal que podría dejar hasta 140 cm de nieve | Lugares de Nieve

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 18:06 ----------


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Nov 2016)

¿Que opinaís de este Veroño? Para mí no ha sido excesivamente caluroso, vamos, yo creo que en gran parte de la península ha hecho una primera mitad de Otoño normal.

Viendo los modelos se acabo el "buen tiempo".


----------



## HATE (19 Nov 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Que opinaís de este Veroño? Para mí no ha sido excesivamente caluroso, vamos, yo creo que en gran parte de la península ha hecho una primera mitad de Otoño normal.
> 
> Viendo los modelos se acabo el "buen tiempo".



Que comparado con lo del año pasado esta muy bien.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Nov 2016)

Los palilleros que regentan las estaciones de esquí se van a poner las botas de cara al puente de diciembre... ienso:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (22 Nov 2016)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Que opinaís de este Veroño? Para mí no ha sido excesivamente caluroso, vamos, yo creo que en gran parte de la península ha hecho una primera mitad de Otoño normal.
> 
> Viendo los modelos se acabo el "buen tiempo".



Que dices.. La primera mitad del otoño ha sido veroñazo, octubre ha sido un horror. Esperemos que la segunda parte siga asi y se arregle


overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los palilleros que regentan las estaciones de esquí se van a poner las botas de cara al puente de diciembre... ienso:


----------



## HATE (22 Nov 2016)

Granada batió este lunes un récord histórico de lluvia


----------



## HATE (24 Nov 2016)

Menudo merengue:







---------- Post added 24-nov-2016 at 10:08 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> Los palilleros que regentan las estaciones de esquí se van a poner las botas de cara al puente de diciembre... ienso:



Pues al final por el centro no ha caído ni la mitad de lo que mostraban los modelos. Metida de pata gorda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Nov 2016)

Ayer pasó una cosa muy curiosa en Cantabria. Segun el radar de lluvia la precipitación estaba cayendo sobretodo en el centro y este de Cant. De Sanander a Castru. Pues segun los datos que dieron en el tiempo de la 1 el pueblo donde mas lluvia cayó estaba en la frontera con Asturias. 

San vicente de la barquera: 50 y pico litro por metro cuadrado

En Cambio en Sanander solo cayeron 30.


----------



## HATE (24 Nov 2016)

Y para que veais que no siempre somos los pringados en esto de ver nieve en los montes tatra (Eslovaquia) están así:

http://www.vt.sk/hory/lyzovacka/webkamery/start-1173-m-nm/


----------



## HATE (27 Nov 2016)

Parece que noviembre sera un mes mas frio de lo habitual:







Que por otra parte ya toca porque llevamos desde junio-julio con meses mas calurosos de lo normal.


----------



## HATE (27 Nov 2016)

Parece que en Valencia esta cayendo agua a lo bestia. Entre 80-100 mm en las dos ultimas horas.


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2016)

impresionante el día que llevamos hoy en Valencia continua descargando como si no hubiera un mañana... donde se puede saber el número de rayos caídos? es constante... si estuviéramos en octubre estarían hablando de gota fria


----------



## qe12 (28 Nov 2016)

Pues parece que, según los modelos, se acabó lo bueno y los próximos días van a ser más o menos en plan marroquí. O sea, mínimas frescas y máximas templadas.


----------



## HATE (28 Nov 2016)

Bonita nevada en la cara sur de cuerda larga:


----------



## HATE (28 Nov 2016)

El paquete de nieve en el circo de gredos es importante:


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2016)

Tal día como hoy pero en 1904 se registraron nevadas que dejaron medio metro de nieve en Madrid y en algunos puntos llegaron al metro de nieve.

Aquí hay mas datos sobre otras nevadas:

Nieve sobre el Viejo Madrid


----------



## HATE (2 Dic 2016)

Esto viene sin cota y la nieve se va a ir a tomar por culo en el sistema central pero bueno tampoco vamos a quejarnos de que llueva, que estamos en España y tampoco sabemos cuando llegara un año de sequía.


----------



## HATE (3 Dic 2016)

Por Europa ha estado haciendo fresco estos dias pero el pico mas alto de la selva negra esta pelao de nieve:


----------



## HATE (4 Dic 2016)

Pues 26.9 mm pa la saca.


----------



## chemarin (4 Dic 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Pues 26.9 mm pa la saca.



¿Te refieres a Madrid? ¿Hay algún sitio donde publiquen las precipitaciones acumuladas por año?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Dic 2016)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Madrid? ¿Hay algún sitio donde publiquen las precipitaciones acumuladas por año?



En meteoclimatic.

En la capital hay varias estaciones que superan los quinientos litros por metro cuadrado, por encima de la media pues.


----------



## HATE (4 Dic 2016)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Madrid? ¿Hay algún sitio donde publiquen las precipitaciones acumuladas por año?



En esta pagina hay estaciones que te dan el total que llevan de lluvia pero solo de este año:

Meteoclimatic


----------



## HATE (9 Dic 2016)

Milagro, milagro:

Noviembre de 2016, húmedo y normal o ligeramente frío

El mes de noviembre ha sido húmedo, con una precipitación media de 107 mm, lo que supone un 33% por encima de la media. En cuanto a temperatura, ha tenido un carácter normal o ligeramente frío, con una media de 10,8 ºC, valor que queda 0,1 ºC por debajo de la media de este mes












Noviembre de 2016, húmedo y normal o ligeramente frío | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (11 Dic 2016)

A pesar de los 1600 metros de altitud en Zermatt no hay nieve







Y en Cortina d'Ampezzo a 1200 metros tampoco:


----------



## HATE (12 Dic 2016)

Dejo esta foto. A ver si adivináis que hay debajo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Dic 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Dejo esta foto. A ver si adivináis que hay debajo.



El secarral de madrit


----------



## necromancer (12 Dic 2016)

HATE dijo:


> Dejo esta foto. A ver si adivináis que hay debajo.



¡Qué foto más buena shur!


----------



## HATE (18 Dic 2016)

Mientras que en la selva negra están así:








En el puerto de la ragua (sierra nevada):












::::::::


----------



## Ragnar (18 Dic 2016)

Esta lloviendo una barbaridad en Murcia


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Dic 2016)

Inga17 dijo:


> Ale,un up.
> En Murcia hemos flipado jajajaja la gente lo comentaba la que estaba callendo como si fuese el apocalipsis



Hace más de treinta años que nos os cae una gota fría tan intensa como la de los últimos días por todo el levante, y encima otras veces suelen darse en octubre que es le mes cuando con más probabilidad suceden las lluvias torrenciales en toda la costa mediterránea, pero en diciembre no son tan frecuentes, por lo que el episodio lluvioso está siendo doblemente excepcional.

¡Cuidado con las ramblas y orillas de los ríos, especialmente en las costas del sur de Valencia y del norte de Alicante!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Dic 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Hace más de treinta años que nos os cae una gota fría tan intensa como la de los últimos días por todo el levante, y encima otras veces suelen darse en octubre que es le mes cuando con más probabilidad suceden las lluvias torrenciales en toda la costa mediterránea, pero en diciembre no son tan frecuentes, por lo que el episodio lluvioso está siendo doblemente excepcional.
> 
> ¡Cuidado con las ramblas y orillas de los ríos, especialmente en las costas del sur de Valencia y del norte de Alicante!



Gota fria? Yo creo que no la calificaria asi.

Es un temporal mediterraneo maritimo de largo recorrido, no un descuelgue de aire frio, no?

Por otro lado, me alegro muchisimo por estas lluvias tan abundantes en el sureste, tan necesitado como está, les ha tocado la loteria. Murcianos, alicantinos y almerienses, ENHORABUENA.


----------



## lobomalo (19 Dic 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Hace más de treinta años que nos os cae una gota fría tan intensa como la de los últimos días por todo el levante, y encima otras veces suelen darse en octubre que es le mes cuando con más probabilidad suceden las lluvias torrenciales en toda la costa mediterránea, pero en diciembre no son tan frecuentes, por lo que el episodio lluvioso está siendo doblemente excepcional.
> 
> ¡Cuidado con las ramblas y orillas de los ríos, especialmente en las costas del sur de Valencia y del norte de Alicante!



si no recuerdo mal, asi a bote pronto de cabeza, en la zona del mar menor, fue en el 87 cuando cayo una gorda, de hecho en la pared del chalere de mi familia, la marca del agua llegaba facilmente al metro y pico ... 


...


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Dic 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Gota fria? Yo creo que no la calificaria asi.
> 
> Es un temporal mediterraneo maritimo de largo recorrido, no un descuelgue de aire frio, no?
> 
> Por otro lado, me alegro muchisimo por estas lluvias tan abundantes en el sureste, tan necesitado como está, les ha tocado la loteria. Murcianos, alicantinos y almerienses, ENHORABUENA.



Hasta ayer mismo ha sido como dices por viento marítimo de largo recorrido, pero hoy mismo esa baja en Baleares ya está atrayendo aire frío de procedencia centroeuropea, luego si la baja se hace más profunda (al bajar la presión atmosférica en su centro), entonces sí se podría hablar de gota fría.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2016)

A mí no me ha parecido para tanto. Que se desborden ríos y las calles estén inundadas es porque como llueve tan poco no están acondicionados, pero yo que crecí en el norte me ha parecido una mariconada de lluvia. De hecho ayer me pasé tres horas bajo la lluvia tranquilamente.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Dic 2016)

upcd dijo:


> A mí no me ha parecido para tanto. Que se desborden ríos y las calles estén inundadas es porque como llueve tan poco no están acondicionados, pero yo que crecí en el norte me ha parecido una mariconada de lluvia. De hecho ayer me pasé tres horas bajo la lluvia tranquilamente.



¿Mariconada de lluvia 400 l/m^2 en 2 días? ::


----------



## HATE (20 Dic 2016)

Mientras en el pirineo y en los alpes se comen los mocos calar alto esta así:


----------



## Andrespp (20 Dic 2016)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Hace más de treinta años que nos os cae una gota fría tan intensa como la de los últimos días por todo el levante, y encima otras veces suelen darse en octubre que es le mes cuando con más probabilidad suceden las lluvias torrenciales en toda la costa mediterránea, pero en diciembre no son tan frecuentes, por lo que el episodio lluvioso está siendo doblemente excepcional.



que conste que tengo muy poquita idea de meteorologia pero que yo sepa la gota fria esta muy relacionada con la temperatura superficial del mar.

Y resulta que este año de 2016 hemos tenido temperaturas marinas muy altas y que ha persistido hasta Noviembre.

Quiza esto pueda contribuir a explicar lo de la gota fria en Diciembre.

edito, parece que no iba desencaminado: La "alta" temperatura del mar prolonga en diciembre el riesgo de gota fría en Alicante - Informacion.es


----------



## HATE (22 Dic 2016)

El pasado 19 de Febrero del año 2016 a las 8:50 h, mediante la instalación de un sensor de temperatura modelo Microlite II USB 32k de RH+T debidamente aislado con la pertinente garita de protección radiativa propiedad de la Agrupación Proyecto Jous Picos de Europa, se ha registrado una temperatura de -32,7°C en la Vega de Liordes, situada en pleno Parque Nacional de Picos de Europa a una altitud de 1820 msnm, que lograría batir en 0,7°C el valor mínimo absoluto de temperatura medido en España por la estación de Estany Gento, que durante el 3 de Febrero llego a bajar hasta los -32°C. En este pequeño trabajo se intentará analizar y aportar información, sobre las condiciones meteorológicas y nivológicas que dieron lugar a tal registro. Además, se incluirá toda la información necesaria para verificar un correcto funcionamiento del sensor utilizado para la medida y se analizará en profundidad las características y factores más importantes relacionados con el evento micrometeorológico que tiene lugar en este tipo de sistemas kársticos que es el que dio lugar a este registro y que recibe el nombre de piscinas de aire frío (Del Inglés “Cold Air Pools”).







Nuevo registro de la temperatura mínima de la historia de España. Parte I | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## artemis (22 Dic 2016)

Ya dije que este año teniamos el mediterraneo por la costa levantina demasiado caliente, al final nos ha caido en diciembre, pero a mi no me extraña... se ha dado todos los elementos necesarios... ahora evaluar consecuencias... tanto perjudiciales como beneficiosas... 







Aun nos deberia llover mas


----------



## HATE (22 Dic 2016)

ANTENA 3 TV | Impresionantes imágenes del desierto del Sáhara nevado después de casi 40 años


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Dic 2016)

Inga17 dijo:


> Para los expertos pregunto.
> 
> Los años más secos lluvias no,pero aire a manta.
> 
> ...



En cierta medida tiene lógica tu argumento, y es que cuando en Murcia y en todo o casi todo el litoral mediterráneo tenéis un otoño e invierno seco en la mitad occidental peninsular nos afectan los frentes de procedencia atlántica que tanto agua nos dejan, y claro, con esa situación sinóptica en tu zona predominan los vientos resecos de poniente que justamente llegan ahí resecos tras cruzar todos los relieves orográficos peninsulares.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2016 at 22:50 ----------




HATE dijo:


> ANTENA 3 TV | Impresionantes imágenes del desierto del Sáhara nevado después de casi 40 años



También está nevando estos días por Aleppo. 

---------- Post added 22-dic-2016 at 22:53 ----------




Andrespp dijo:


> que conste que tengo muy poquita idea de meteorologia pero que yo sepa la gota fria esta muy relacionada con la temperatura superficial del mar.
> 
> Y resulta que este año de 2016 hemos tenido temperaturas marinas muy altas y que ha persistido hasta Noviembre.
> 
> ...



Claro, así es. La temperatura elevada de las aguas marinas en el Mediterráneo noroccidental junto con las irrupciones de aire frío que puntualmente se dan en otoño son las responsables de los violentos episodios de gota fría que a veces se dan en el litoral levantino, catalán y del sur de Francia.


----------



## Ghost hunter (22 Dic 2016)

Sé que es ciencia ficción a 280 horas pero da para paja


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Dic 2016)

Felices navidades a todos los lectores del hilo.
Afrontamos el 25 de diciembre con pocas novedades respecto a días pasados, esto es, con nubes bajas y nieblas densas y persistentes en bastantes puntos de los valles del Duero y del Ebro, en el País Vasco y en todo el sur francés a los pies de los Pirineos, y en menor medida nieblas de menor extensión en los valles del Tajo y del Guadiana y en valles interiores gallegos. También se intuyen nieblas en el prelitoral de la costa de Argelia.
Como estamos en la época del año en la que el sol tiene menos fuerza y está más bajo en el horizonte celeste y los días son cortos, la radiación solar es débil e incapaz de romper esas nieblas anticiclónicas típicas de estas fechas. :

Así estaba el panorama a las once de la mañana de hoy:






Y así a las 15:45:


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Dic 2016)

Os dejo este mapa de Europa que indica las zonas donde las temperaturas medias han sido más cálidas en 2016 respecto a la media de los años 1981 a 2010:







El estudio también indica que en toda Europa occidental está creciendo el número de noches cálidas respecto a la media, mientras que en la península balcánica es al contrario (teniendo ellos mayor prevalencia a experimentar temperaturas más cálidas que la media durante las horas diurnas):

El Clima europeo en 2016 marcado por noches cálidas y grandes inundaciones | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (29 Dic 2016)

29 de diciembre y sin nieve en la selva negra y en las dolomitas.


----------



## HATE (29 Dic 2016)

Unas fotos del fin de semana pasado en el puerto de escullar (sierra de filabres)

Carretera totalmente tapada por la nieve:






















Ya en la cima del puerto:






Desde esta sierra se puede ver el cabo de gata:







En esta sierra la cara norte esta llena de pinos pero la cara sur esta pelada:






Tambien se veia el pico de la sagra. Me recuerda al moncayo.







Cara norte de sierra nevada:






Otra de sierra nevada donde se ven el veleta, el mulhacen y la alcazaba:







Al día siguiente subí al veleta.

Desde la cima se ven el mulhacen y la alcazaba:






Hacia las alpujarras:






La verdad es que me costo subir al veleta (3395 msnm). Iba pasito a pasito y cuando hablaba me costaba un poco vocalizar. Debe ser cosa de la altitud. En verano se puede subir muy facil por una carretera pero en invierno hay que subir directamente y tiene unos buenos rampones.


----------



## Ghost hunter (29 Dic 2016)

Este lunes por el Norte va a nevar en cotas relativamente bajas, sobre los 900, 1.000 metros, aunque no se esperan grandes nevadas.


----------



## HATE (10 Ene 2017)

Paso diciembre y el frio y la nieve ni se presento. Y en los primeros 10 días de enero misma situación. Otra vez los días mas cortos del año tirados a la basura. Ya es que ni me molesta. Al final a la mierda uno se acostumbra.

Parece que en el pirineo nevara estos días.


----------



## HATE (11 Ene 2017)

Diciembre 2016 en España: cálido y seco

El mes de diciembre ha tenido en conjunto un carácter cálido y seco. Se ha tratado del decimosegundo diciembre más cálido desde 1965 y el tercero más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de diciembre de 2015 y 2002.













---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 08:23 ----------

Diciembre 2016 en España: cálido y seco | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## artemis (11 Ene 2017)

Seco por los cojones, la tierra aun esta humeda por aqui ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Ene 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Diciembre 2016 en España: cálido y seco
> 
> El mes de diciembre ha tenido en conjunto un carácter cálido y seco. Se ha tratado del decimosegundo diciembre más cálido desde 1965 y el tercero más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de diciembre de 2015 y 2002.
> 
> ...



si, lo de Cantabria lo confirmo. El año pasado y este son los diciembres mas secos que recuerdo.

Enero empezo igual aunque ahora parece que tendremos lluvia durante unos cuantos dias.


Previsión del tiempo en Reocin - (España) | elmundo.es


Ayer tb llovió mucho.


----------



## HATE (15 Ene 2017)

Pues a lo tonto un mes lleva sin llover en Madrid.

Mientras en el pirineo:

Cerler:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Ene 2017)

¿Cómo pueden estar siendo estos días los medios tan sensacionalistas respecto a la "temida" ola de frío?

Mirando las temperaturas actuales solo se puede hablar de tal cosa en el centro de Rusia, y si acaso en las zonas más altas de las cordilleras de Escandinavia, de los Alpes y de los Cárpatos. :ouch:


----------



## HATE (15 Ene 2017)

Sigue cayendo nieve en Cerler sin conocimiento. Los coches casi enterrados:


----------



## HATE (16 Ene 2017)

Para ser un pueblo de la vertiente sur ha caído un paquete interesante:

Benasque: 16-01-2017. Gran nevada en el valle - Barrabes.com


----------



## Ghost hunter (16 Ene 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Para ser un pueblo de la vertiente sur ha caído un paquete interesante:
> 
> Benasque: 16-01-2017. Gran nevada en el valle - Barrabes.com



Zona del levante y Baleares serán los más afectados por las nevadas, para las mesetas frio y sol, y en el Norte ni fu ni fa.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Ene 2017)

Si el viento de levante sopla con contundencia el viernes puede caer algo en la meseta sur.


----------



## lobomalo (17 Ene 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Cómo pueden estar siendo estos días los medios tan sensacionalistas respecto a la "temida" ola de frío?
> 
> Mirando las temperaturas actuales solo se puede hablar de tal cosa en el centro de Rusia, y si acaso en las zonas más altas de las cordilleras de Escandinavia, de los Alpes y de los Cárpatos. :ouch:



hace no muchos años, he jugado yo partidas de airsoft en pueblos que al llegar con el coche, marcaba no menos de doce grados bajo cero y no le daban tanto bombo a que si ola de frio polar y pollas en vinagre .... 

es que es muy triste que dos dias al año estemos a -6 y ya estan lo medios de informacion asustaviejas dando por saco...


en fin... 

...


----------



## HATE (17 Ene 2017)

-24.4 °C a 3.000 msnm en el pirineo. A ver si se llega a los -30 ºC.

Meteo Valls d'Àneu | Predicció


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Ene 2017)

HATE dijo:


> -24.4 °C a 3.000 msnm en el pirineo. A ver si se llega a los -30 ºC.
> 
> Meteo Valls d'Àneu | Predicció



Es altamente probable que caigan los -30º C por allí en algún momento en los próximos cinco días, sí.

Desde hoy hasta al menos el domingo sí se podrá hablar de frío, pero no parece que vaya a ser más potente que la ola de frío de febrero de 2012, ni mucho menos que la de febrero de 2005.

A nivel general las heladas más potentes se van a dar en el interior del cuadrante noreste peninsular, y las nevadas más intensas en el sureste peninsular, especialmente en las montañas de Andalucía oriental, Murcia, sur de la Comunidad Valenciana y zonas orientales de Castilla La Mancha.
Eso será debido a que va a existir cierto flujo de viento procedente del Mediterráneo que aporte humedad a esas zonas del sureste, y la combinación de humedad y frío dará lugar a esas nevadas, que en algunos puntos del sureste serán algo intensas.

P.D. Los que viváis en lugares donde de madrugada el termómetro pueda desplomarse por debajo de -10º C os recomiendo dejar algún grifo de la vivienda abierto para que corra un leve chorro, ya que de lo contrario corréis el riesgo de que se congelen las tuberías con el riesgo adicional de que revienten.


----------



## HATE (18 Ene 2017)

Pues -8ºC en el termómetro del coche esta mañana.


----------



## HATE (18 Ene 2017)

Joder -17 ºC en Benasque han registrado hoy.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Ene 2017)

Los burbujistas que viven en la costa sureste peninsular están tan contentos que han abierto un hilo recalcando la inesperada nevada de esta mañana. ::

En las próximas 48 horas se espera una nevada bastante importante en las zonas interiores de montaña de dicho sureste peninsular, así que cuidado con la carretera.


----------



## HATE (18 Ene 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Es altamente probable que caigan los -30º C por allí en algún momento en los próximos cinco días, sí.
> 
> Desde hoy hasta al menos el domingo sí se podrá hablar de frío, pero no parece que vaya a ser más potente que la ola de frío de febrero de 2012, ni mucho menos que la de febrero de 2005.
> 
> ...



Los -25 ºC corresponden al momento en el que entro el aire frio y como no va a volver a entrar mas frio esa va a ser la temperatura registrada mas baja en esa estación. Ahora mismo hay -15 ºC y si para el viento será el momento de las inversiones térmicas.


----------



## HATE (19 Ene 2017)

Algunas mínimas curiosas de hoy:

Ávila: -9.7 ºC
Segovia: -8.5 ºC
Cuellar (en plena meseta castellana): -14.3 ºC


Yo hoy me he quedado con otros -8 ºC


----------



## HATE (20 Ene 2017)

Ojo lo que esta cayendo en Morella:

Webcam Morella - Comunitat Valenciana


----------



## HATE (22 Ene 2017)

Unas fotos de Vistabella del Maestrazgo (Castellón):


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2017)

Buenos días a todos. Quisiera hacer una pregunta a ver si entre todos podéis ayudarme. *De toda la costa mediterránea, ¿cuáles son las zonas con menor humedad relativa del aire?* Doy por descontado que en las zonas costeras siempre hay humedad, pero entiendo que habrá factores orográficos y meteorológicos que harán que, siendo todo costa mediterránea, unos lugares tengan más humedad que otros. 

Muchas gracias, amigos, y feliz domingo.


----------



## HATE (29 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Quisiera hacer una pregunta a ver si entre todos podéis ayudarme. *De toda la costa mediterránea, ¿cuáles son las zonas con menor humedad relativa del aire?* Doy por descontado que en las zonas costeras siempre hay humedad, pero entiendo que habrá factores orográficos y meteorológicos que harán que, siendo todo costa mediterránea, unos lugares tengan más humedad que otros.
> 
> Muchas gracias, amigos, y feliz domingo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (30 Ene 2017)

HATE dijo:


>



Gracias por el mapa. Está bien para hacerse una idea, pero es un poco abstracto. Si alguien pudiera matizar algo más, estaría genial 8:

Gracias.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Gracias por el mapa. Está bien para hacerse una idea, pero es un poco abstracto. Si alguien pudiera matizar algo más, estaría genial 8:
> 
> Gracias.



Salvo los días en los que soplan vientos procedentes del interior de la península, la humedad ambiental (en forma de humedad relativa del aire) en todo el litoral está casi siempre por encima del sesenta o del setenta por ciento. Puedes mirar las paginas correspondientes de Wikipedia de diversas ciudades del litoral mediterráneo dentro del apartado climático para comprobarlo, y esto se cumple hasta en la semiárida ciudad de Almería.


----------



## chicken (7 Feb 2017)

Esta primera semana de febrero ha sido bastante aburrida meteorológicamente hablando, salvo en algunos puntos del Norte.

Quizá por eso el hilo ande últimamente un poco apagado.


----------



## HATE (8 Feb 2017)

Enero ha resultado entre frío y muy frío en la mayor parte del territorio peninsular y en Baleares, mientras que en Canarias mostró un carácter muy variable de unas zonas a otras, resultando normal. Enero ha sido en su conjunto seco












Avance climático nacional del mes de enero de 2017 | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## chicken (8 Feb 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Enero ha resultado entre frío y muy frío en la mayor parte del territorio peninsular y en Baleares, mientras que en Canarias mostró un carácter muy variable de unas zonas a otras, resultando normal. Enero ha sido en su conjunto seco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve que enero ha sido un mes muy seco en el centro de Castilla y León, algunas zonas de Andalucía (sobre todo, Sevilla y Cádiz) y parte de Aragón (entre Zaragoza y Huesca). En cambio, ha llovido mucho en Alicante, Castellón y Baleares.


----------



## HATE (10 Feb 2017)

Esperemos que acierte:







Visto desde arriba:


----------



## HATE (13 Feb 2017)

Pues al final en muchos puntos del sistema central han caído 150 mm. La pena ha sido que la cota no ha estado por debajo de los 1.800 m aunque el metro de nieve esta asegurado por encima de los 2.000 m.


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Feb 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Pues al final en muchos puntos del sistema central han caído 150 mm. La pena ha sido que la cota no ha estado por debajo de los 1.800 m aunque el metro de nieve esta asegurado por encima de los 2.000 m.



Dímelo a mi, que he recogido en mi pluviómetro 250 mm desde el sábado a media tarde hasta el mediodía del lunes.
Arroyos desbordados, garajes inundados, desprendimientos de tierra...
Los mayores dicen que desde diciembre de 1989 no recuerdan nada igual, peor aquella vez fue menos potente que la del pasado finde. :8:


----------



## HATE (15 Feb 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Dímelo a mi, que he recogido en mi pluviómetro 250 mm desde el sábado a media tarde hasta el mediodía del lunes.
> Arroyos desbordados, garajes inundados, desprendimientos de tierra...
> Los mayores dicen que desde diciembre de 1989 no recuerdan nada igual, peor aquella vez fue menos potente que la del pasado finde. :8:



Si he leído y he visto fotos de los destrozos. Incluso la línea de tren de Madrid-Segovia se ha visto afectada. La lluvia es muy peligrosa en grandes cantidades, mejor la nieve aunque sea 1 metro. ¿Tu casa ha sufrido algún desperfecto?


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Feb 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Si he leído y he visto fotos de los destrozos. Incluso la línea de tren de Madrid-Segovia se ha visto afectada. La lluvia es muy peligrosa en grandes cantidades, mejor la nieve aunque sea 1 metro. ¿Tu casa ha sufrido algún desperfecto?



Mi casa no, pero a cien metros de la misma pasa un arroyo de mala muerte que se ha desbordado poniendo en riesgo otras casas del vecindario.
La culpa no es de la naturaleza, sino de los cafres que en los años desarrollistas del siglo pasado se pusieron a soterrar bajo tuberías los arroyos para urbanizar...


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Feb 2017)

Espero que los foreros malagueños no hayan sufrido daños en sus bienes y viviendas:


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Feb 2017)

Vaya masa de polvo aéreo procendente del desierto norteafricano nos ha entrado hoy según esta foto de la NASA en donde se ve que el polvo ha llegado hasta la linea amarilla más o menos:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Feb 2017)

Dia africano el de hoy, en pleno febrero.

Asco da este clima.


----------



## HATE (23 Feb 2017)

Mañana soplara el viento de norte para salvarnos como siempre hace.


----------



## HATE (2 Mar 2017)

Pues se acabo el invierno. En cuanto a las temperaturas ha sido un mojón de cuidado salvo enero y principios de febrero. Veremos como se porta la primavera aunque será difícil superar a la fría y húmeda del 2016.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (2 Mar 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Pues se acabo el invierno. En cuanto a las temperaturas ha sido un mojón de cuidado salvo enero y principios de febrero. Veremos como se porta la primavera aunque será difícil superar a la fría y húmeda del 2016.



¿ cuántas entradas frías ha habido este año ? ¿ una o ninguna ? manda cojones. Creo que en la mayoría de ciudades del interior centro norte no han visto la nieve en el suelo, ya no hablemos de una nevada en condiciones. Siempre queda la posibilidad de alguna sorpresa en Marzo, pero sería eso, sorpresa


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Mar 2017)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ cuántas entradas frías ha habido este año ? ¿ una o ninguna ? manda cojones. Creo que en la mayoría de ciudades del interior centro norte no han visto la nieve en el suelo, ya no hablemos de una nevada en condiciones. Siempre queda la posibilidad de alguna sorpresa en Marzo, pero sería eso, sorpresa



Ni en las montañas.

Sierra magina tenia neveros perpetuos.

Este año ni siquiera ha blanqueado la sierra, y tiene mas de 2000 metros.


----------



## HATE (3 Mar 2017)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ cuántas entradas frías ha habido este año ? ¿ una o ninguna ? manda cojones. Creo que en la mayoría de ciudades del interior centro norte no han visto la nieve en el suelo, ya no hablemos de una nevada en condiciones. Siempre queda la posibilidad de alguna sorpresa en Marzo, pero sería eso, sorpresa



Una en enero. De todas forma eso no te asegura tener un invierno normal o frio si luego tienes diciembre y febrero cálidos como este año. Y la mayoría de entradas de aire frio en España son secas. Hace mas frio por la noche en muchos puntos de la meseta en situaciones de inversión térmica que con la mayoría de olas de frio. 

Yo prefiero que nieve a 1.500-1.600 m y en el resto lluvia que a una entrada de aire frio seca que la única utilidad que tiene es para que los periodista que hagan pajas a dos manos en los telediarios con el frio que hace.


----------



## HATE (7 Mar 2017)

El mes de febrero ha tenido en conjunto un carácter cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 10,2ºC, valor que queda 1,6ºC por encima de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del octavo febrero más cálido desde 1965 y el tercero más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de febrero de 2008 y 2007.












Febrero de 2017 ha sido cálido y húmedo en conjunto para España - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (10 Mar 2017)

Ya han caído varios records de temperatura para un mes de marzo en Vitoria, Segovia o Salamanca. 

Para hoy tenemos esto:








Anomalías de temperatura de +10, +12.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Mar 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Para hoy tenemos esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para la noche del domingo y madrugada del lunes volveremos a la normalidad de estas fechas, incluso un pelín por debajo de la media: 







En los tercios oriental y septentrional peninsulares también lloverá apreciablemente.


----------



## HATE (15 Mar 2017)

Diferencias del estado nivoso en cuerda larga:

Cara norte a la izquierda:







Cara sur:








::::::


----------



## HATE (16 Mar 2017)

Del twitter de aemet C. Valenciana:

Octubre-marzo, precipitación acumulada en Alicante: 425.2 l/m2. El inicio de año hidrológico más húmedo desde 1901.


----------



## HATE (19 Mar 2017)

He renovado mi estación meteorológica y me he pillado esta:







No hay cables. Va por wifi y se me mira en el móvil o en el ordenador.


----------



## chicken (21 Mar 2017)

Para mañana hay alerta por nevadas en Galicia, Asturias, León, Huesca y Lérida:

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Mar 2017)

HATE dijo:


> He renovado mi estación meteorológica y me he pillado esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué tal funciona?


----------



## HATE (27 Mar 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal funciona?



Muy bien. Te tienes que descargar una aplicación y es muy completa. Salen graficas con las temperaturas, la lluvia, ect.

Entre ayer y hoy he registrado 16.2 mm de lluvia después de estar la semana pasada gilicopeando, que de utilidad tiene poco. Ni moja la tierra ni nada.


----------



## chicken (28 Mar 2017)

Previsión del tiempo para Semana Santa

La Semana Santa está a la vuelta de la esquina y muchos se preguntan ya qué tiempo nos espera para estos días. Los seguidores del mundo cofrade y aquéllos que quieren escapar unos días a la playa o al campo miran ya al cielo para saber qué nos depara el mes de abril.

Este año 2017 la Semana Santa tiene lugar entre el 9 y el 15 de abril. El Jueves 13 de abril (Jueves Santo) se celebra en toda España a excepción de Cataluña. Además, el Lunes 17 de abril (Lunes de Pascual) es festivo en Cataluña, Baleares, Comunidad Valenciana, País Vasco, Navarra y La Rioja.

Aunque, según explican los expertos, aún es pronto para que las previsiones sean fiables al 100%, hace unos días Luis Fernando López Cotín, jefe de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), ya explicaba en rueda de prensa que el clima este año será muy cambiante:

«Ya hemos tenido dos subidas y bajadas de temperaturas importantes y así vamos a seguir. Tendremos variaciones de taquicardia», revelaba.

Según Cotín, al no estar este año la Semana Santa cerca del equinoccio de primavera la predicción no tan fiable como otros años aunque asegura que abril será el mes más lluvioso de la estación.

El clima que nos acompañará en esta Semana Santa 2017 será el típicamente primaveral, es decir, con cambios bruscos de temperatura y precipitaciones.

En abril caerán 54 litros por metro cuadrado, según las previsiones, y en mayo 30 litros. Esto, dice Cotín, no tiene necesariamente que estropearnos las vacaciones: “Los 54 litros de abril puede ser una cantidad elevada como para fastidiar la Semana Santa, pero pequeña si cae en un par de días independientemente a esa semana”.

Temperaturas por encima de los valores normales

Por su parte, Rubén del Campo, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), adelantaba hace unas horas que, a excepción del este de la Península (donde las temperaturas permanecerán en valores normales) del 10 al 16 de abril se situarán en torno a 2 o 3 grados centígrados por encima de los valores normales en todo el país.

Aunque aún no hay una gran fiabilidad en las predicciones, a mediados de abril la temperatura máxima será de entre 17 y 18ºC y 7 u 8º de mínima en Madrid.

Se esperan unos 17ºC de máxima y 4 o 5ºC de mínima en Zamora y Valladolid y en Sevilla habrá una media de 23ºC de máxima y unos 12 ºC de mínima.

Zaragoza con 19ºC de máxima y 7ºC de mínima, Murcia con 23ºC de máxima y 10ºC de mínima y Málaga, 22ºC de máxima y 12ºC de mínima, son otros de los datos que han sido adelantados.

Todos estos valores según explica Del Campo, estarán entre 1 y 3 grados por encima durante la semana de Semana Santa y las precipitaciones serán inferiores a las normales, aunque esto no significa que no vaya a llover.

Otros años

Según un estudio del clima de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología la lluvia suele ser bastante protagonista en la Semana Santa. En los últimos 35 años la temperatura media estuvo entre los 12 y los 14ºC, con máximas de 20 y mínimas de 10ºC en la mitada sur y medias de 8ºC, con máximas de 14 y mínimas de 3ºC en el norte.

En España el porcentaje de días lluviosos en esas fechas es más o menos del 40%, lo que significa que llueve unos 3 o 4 días de nuestras vacaciones. Galicia y el Cantábrico son los lugares que más precipitaciones han registrado en esas fechas los últimos 35 años, habiendo llegado a producirse incluso nevadas en Castilla y León.

Canarias aparece como uno de los destinos de España donde ha habido menos precipitaciones en Semana Santa.

Semana Santa 2017: el tiempo


----------



## HATE (31 Mar 2017)

Parece finales de mayo en la selva negra


----------



## HATE (7 Abr 2017)

Parecía que la semana que viene los cambios estaban asegurados pero se han quedado en nada. Llevamos en algunos puntos de la península una dinámica muy peligrosa, salvo un par de mierda frentes desde febrero no hay nada destacable que comentar y no hay forma de darle la vuelta a la situación. Y ya solo queda medio abril y mayo antes de entrar en coma meteorológico.

Y de las temperaturas para que hablar.


----------



## HATE (15 Abr 2017)

Mitad de abril y no ha llovido nada en la mayoría de la península y con temperaturas de mas de 8ºC por encima de la media.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Abr 2017)

En Cantabria hay una sequia de la hostia. En abril solo ha llovido un dia en mi pueblo. Cayeron 10 litros, hoy ha llovido un poco, náa, 4 gotas y la semana que viene tampoco dan lluvia. El pantano del Ebro está en chasis y en verano Santander bebe de él.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Abr 2017)

Este inferano va a haber problemas muy serios, no solo para la agricultura, sino para el suministro y para el mantenimiento del medio y la flora y fauna . En andasulía tenemos una sequia acumulada que empieza a ser muy severa:


----------



## HATE (17 Abr 2017)

El mes de marzo ha tenido en conjunto un carácter cálido, con una temperatura media en España de 12,2ºC, valor que queda 0,9ºC por encima de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010).












Marzo 2017, según AEMET: cálido y húmedo - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## chusto (17 Abr 2017)

En mi region, Valle medio del Ebro tambien hay una sequia bastante severa. Como no empiece a llover pronto va a haber problemas de los gordos.

El indice NAO, diferencia de presion entre el anticiclon de las Azores y las bajas presiones de Islandia, esta alto lo que desvia las borrascas al Norte y Centro de Europa. Se espera que para Mayo bajara y tal vez lleguen las ansiadas lluvias. Aunque tambien se tienen que dar otras condiciones que desconozco para que lleguen las lluvias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2017)

+ 32 Cº hoy en Tortosa....Jaaaaaaaaareeeellaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Ghost hunter (17 Abr 2017)

En la zona norte de Valladolid, sur de Palencia, Sur de León está todo como un secarral............. a los agricultores de la zona solo les han dejado cultivar el 40% de regadío y no es seguro que les dejen regar en agosto como venga mal el asunto (Que pinta tiene).

Los pantanos de la cordillera cantábrica andan por el 50% y no hemos empezado el verano :

Como no llueva en un par de semanas en Castilla las cosechas de cereal se van a tomar por culo y no dan ni 1.000 kilos la hectarea ::


Joder, mirar el pantano de Riaño, está casi a la mitad que la media de 10 años y ya no digo nada de años anteriores 8:








Barrios de Luna, otro de los míticos a la mitad que años pasados ehhh







---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 22:35 ----------




Nota dijo:


> En Cantabria hay una sequia de la hostia. En abril solo ha llovido un dia en mi pueblo. Cayeron 10 litros, hoy ha llovido un poco, náa, 4 gotas y la semana que viene tampoco dan lluvia. El pantano del Ebro está en chasis y en verano Santander bebe de él.



Joder, lo tenéis a menos del 50%, 
Agua embalsada (11-04-2017):261hm3 48.24 % :´(


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Abr 2017)

chusto dijo:


> En mi region, Valle medio del Ebro tambien hay una sequia bastante severa. Como no empiece a llover pronto va a haber problemas de los gordos.
> 
> El indice NAO, diferencia de presion entre el anticiclon de las Azores y las bajas presiones de Islandia, esta alto lo que desvia las borrascas al Norte y Centro de Europa. Se espera que para Mayo bajara y tal vez lleguen las ansiadas lluvias. *Aunque tambien se tienen que dar otras condiciones que desconozco para que lleguen las lluvias.*



Esas condiciones en estas fechas son calor en superficie, aporte de humedad desde el Mediterráneo y aire frío en las capas altas de la atmósfera.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2017)

Habra que cambiar el lema...del Todo por la Patria, al más actual y rabioso, Todo por el Turismo :rolleye:...gran futuro, en España, el ser piloto Chem...ganarás más pasta que uno de Iberia...::


----------



## Hermericus (18 Abr 2017)

A ver si es cierto eso de que 'cuando marzo mayea, mayo marzea'


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Abr 2017)

Hermericus dijo:


> A ver si es cierto eso de que 'cuando marzo mayea, mayo marzea'



Cuando el primaverano inferanea, el inferano te derrite con la lava de la calufa de dia y de noche.

Nos vienen 5 o 6 meses de tortura climatica.


----------



## artemis (18 Abr 2017)

Nosotros en la la comunitat valenciana hemos mejorado bastante el agua embalsada, no es lo ideal, pero estamos mejor que el año pasado... bastente mejor


----------



## HATE (21 Abr 2017)

Meses de abril mas secos en Madrid desde que hay datos: 

1945,1950 y 1970 con 1,2; 1,4 y 1,4mm respectivamente.









----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Abr 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Meses de abril mas secos en Madrid desde que hay datos:
> 
> 1945,1950 y 1970 con 1,2; 1,4 y 1,4mm respectivamente.
> 
> ...



En madrit y en todo hispanistan.

El primaverano es general.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Abr 2017)

Tenemos un incipiente episodio de inestabilidad y tormentas eléctricas en la mitad norte peninsular desde hace 24 horas, que evolucionará mañana a una bajada sensible de las temperaturas.
En cualquier caso no parece que vaya a ser generoso en lluvias en lineas generales. :S


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Tenemos un incipiente episodio de inestabilidad y tormentas eléctricas en la mitad norte peninsular desde hace 24 horas, que evolucionará mañana a una bajada sensible de las temperaturas.
> En cualquier caso no parece que vaya a ser generoso en lluvias en lineas generales. :S



Maquillaje puro y duro al igual que paso en Marzo. De todas forma el viernes parece que puede llover de forma mas generalizada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Abr 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Maquillaje puro y duro al igual que paso en Marzo. De todas forma el viernes parece que puede llover de forma mas generalizada.



¡Qué se lo digna a los onubenses con la manta de agua que les ha caído hoy! 

Recopilatorio de Inundaciones en Huelva 28 de Abril 2017 - YouTube


----------



## chusto (29 Abr 2017)

Parece que llegan lluvias abundantes. La prediccion para el indice NAO da valores muy negativos, se supone que las borrascas lo tendran mas facil para entrar en la Peninsula.


----------



## HATE (30 Abr 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Qué se lo digna a los onubenses con la manta de agua que les ha caído hoy!
> 
> Recopilatorio de Inundaciones en Huelva 28 de Abril 2017 - YouTube



Es cierto que por el valle del guadalquivir ha caído bastante agua pero por el centro y el oeste se suponía que iba a caer algo mas de 10 mm y yo por ejemplo he recogido 5.8 y 1.4. Una miseria.


----------



## HATE (3 May 2017)




----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


>



Muchos mapitas y al final... Nada. Pero CUANDO va a llover joder


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Muchos mapitas y al final... Nada. Pero CUANDO va a llover joder



La lluvia es de pobresh y de derroidos...nada como un sol abrasador y achortinado desde Febrero hasta Diciembre...::


----------



## HATE (4 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Muchos mapitas y al final... Nada. Pero CUANDO va a llover joder



Mañana habrá algo de movimiento. A ver cuanto cae.


----------



## Chache (4 May 2017)

Tengo previsto irme de acampada a la montaña para San Isidro en la zona oriental del Cantábrico. Así que dad por hecho que caerán chuzos de punta.

Y mirando modelos, tiene pinta de ello en todo el país, aunque aún falta mucho.


----------



## HATE (8 May 2017)

Parece que va a llover en condiciones:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 May 2017)

en la costa cantabrica van a caer 4 gotas


----------



## HATE (9 May 2017)

Tremebundo mes de abril:

El mes de abril ha tenido en conjunto un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 14,9ºC, valor que queda 1,9ºC por encima de la media de este mes (período de referencia 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del cuarto abril más cálido desde 1965 y el tercero más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de abril de 2011 y 2014. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, el mes ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media sobre España de 26 mm, lo que supone el 40% de la media de este mes, que es de 65 mm (período de referencia 1981-2010). Provisionalmente, podría decirse que este mes de abril ha sido el más seco en lo que llevamos del siglo XXI.












Abril de 2017 en España, muy cálido y muy seco - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## chicken (9 May 2017)

Se avecinan lluvias para los próximos días. Aún queda mucha tela que cortar:

Hoy, tormentas, lluvia y granizo en Galicia, Asturias y León - EcoDiario.es

La Aemet activa la alerta amarilla por lluvia y tormenta para Extremadura este miércoles . hoy.es

La lluvia y la caída de las temperaturas marcará el tramo medio de la semana en Sevilla y su provincia


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Parece que va a llover en condiciones:



sabes que NO

llevamos años de sequia con mapas de predicciones falsos, bueno, que no se cumplen para ser mas diplomatico.


Lo que si que se va a cumplir es que quedan menos de 15 dias para la primera ola de calor canicular. Eso sí esta garantizado ::


----------



## chicken (9 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> sabes que NO
> 
> llevamos años de sequia con mapas de predicciones falsos, bueno, que no se cumplen para ser mas diplomatico.
> 
> ...



Hace un par de años (2015) empezó una ola de calor por estas fechas y se superaron los 40 grados en algunos puntos de Andalucía y el Levante.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 May 2017)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Hace un par de años (2015) empezó una ola de calor por estas fechas y se superaron los 40 grados en algunos puntos de Andalucía y el Levante.



La recuerdo, empezó en visperas de san isidro, pero habia llovido en primavera.

Tambien recuerdo otros mayos frescos y lluviosos, no tan lejanos. Incluso junios.

Me hago mayor


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 May 2017)

Por los foros meteorológicos está rulando esta foto de un incendio en un cementerio de un pueblecito de León provocado por un rayo ayer por la tarde. :


----------



## HATE (12 May 2017)

El tornado en Madrid del 12 de mayo de 1886


----------



## Chache (12 May 2017)

Al final me libro por los pelos. Cayeron chuzos ayer, está lloviendo ahora, va a llover mañana y solo pillaré lluvia unas horas.

Esto ya lo sabía yo, no falla. Acampada=lluvia.


----------



## HATE (13 May 2017)

Mientras algunos nos tenemos que conformar con 10 mm en la cara sur de gredos ha pasado esto:

Aldeanueva de la Vera: 77 mm

El Hornillo: 118 mm


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Mientras algunos nos tenemos que conformar con 10 mm en la cara sur de gredos ha pasado esto:
> 
> Aldeanueva de la Vera: 77 mm
> 
> El Hornillo: 118 mm



Malas señales.

Lluvias locales, sequia GENERAL.


----------



## HATE (13 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Malas señales.
> 
> Lluvias locales, sequia GENERAL.


----------



## HATE (24 May 2017)

Pues mayo será el cuarto mes seguido con temperaturas por encima de la media y el tercero con precipitaciones por debajo de la media. Casi nada.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Pues mayo será el cuarto mes seguido con temperaturas por encima de la media y el tercero con precipitaciones por debajo de la media. Casi nada.



En efecto, eso va a ser nada comparado con el inferano de 5 meses que tenemos por delante. Y ya te auguro que el veroño sera igual, muy seco y caluroso, para variar.

Os voy a decir lo que pienso. Se acabó. Desde 2013 no viene un periodo de lluvias normal, y cada vez es peor. Lo mismo pasa con las temperaturas.

Igual que la crisis ya ni se ira nunca la sequia y la calofa tampoco. Creo que estamos en puertas de la sequia definitiva. En noviembre empieza el apocalipsis mediambiental peninsular ( en lo que quede vivo despues de los incendios y olas se calor). Vivo en el campo, soy muy observador y llevo años estudiando y analizando la naturaleza a mi alrededor. La naturaleza se muere, y no solo en el sur, la seca va a ir avanzando. España -la peninsula- mediambientalmente se va a la mierda. Por supuesto habra altibajos, llegaran borrascas pero no podran o no seran suficientes para cambiar la tendencia.

Ojala sea equivocacion mia y solo sea un ciclo mas.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (24 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> En efecto, eso va a ser nada comparado con el inferano de 5 meses que tenemos por delante. Y ya te auguro que el veroño sera igual, muy seco y caluroso, para variar.
> 
> Os voy a decir lo que pienso. Se acabó. Desde 2013 no viene un periodo de lluvias normal, y cada vez es peor. Lo mismo pasa con las temperaturas.
> 
> ...



El 2016 fue húmedo. Otra cosa son las temperaturas y la concentración de esas lluvias en unos meses.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> El 2016 fue húmedo. Otra cosa son las temperaturas y la concentración de esas lluvias en unos meses.



En 2016 en jaen, cordoba, ciudad real, granada, toledo, cuenca, albacete, etc, nos quedamos entre los 300 litros. Y 400 litros. Practicamente asi en media españa. Si eso es un año humedo...

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 May 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> En efecto, eso va a ser nada comparado con el inferano de 5 meses que tenemos por delante. Y ya te auguro que el veroño sera igual, muy seco y caluroso, para variar.
> 
> Os voy a decir lo que pienso. Se acabó. Desde 2013 no viene un periodo de lluvias normal, y cada vez es peor. Lo mismo pasa con las temperaturas.
> 
> ...



Como te pille Jarella.....::


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 May 2017)

Nos espera una buena calorina de aquí al domingo, refrescamiento leve el lunes y vuelta a empezar.
Eso sí, en las zonas de montaña del cuadrante noroeste peninsular irán ganando protagonismo las tormentas eléctricas a partir de mediodía, siendo más intensas según se acerque el final de la semana con el paso de una vaguada que nos aportará un poco de inestabilidad.

En el resto, especialmente en el tercio sur peninsular, sol y moscas sin tregua toda la semana.


----------



## chicken (24 May 2017)

En el Levante ya está pegando fuerte el calor:

El tiempo Valencia: Llega a Valencia una ola de calor que durará varios días

Los termómetros van a alcanzar e incluso superar los 33 grados en algunos puntos de la provincia

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé para los próximos días un aumento generalizado de temperaturas en todo el país que, en la provincia de Valencia, afectará fundamentalmente a las zonas del interior, donde se llegarán a los 32º.

La ola de calor comenzará a notarse ya hoy, miércoles 24 de mayo, aunque arribará plenamente mañana, jueves 25, la jornada más calurosa de este ciclo. Será entonces cuando los termómetros alcancen los 32º en Carlet, Ayora, Enguera u Ontinyent. En Alzira y Xàtiva, el mercurio aún subirá más: hasta los 33º, mientras que en la ciudad de València el aumento de temperaturas no será tan acusado porque las brisas marítimas refrescarán el ambiente. Aún así, la Aemet prevé que hoy se lleguen a los 25º y mañana, a los 28.

El viernes 26 de mayo el mercurio tampoco se apeará de los 30º en áreas del interior valenciano. En Ontinyent se espera que repitan los 32º, al igual que en Ayora y Xàtiva, mientras que en Alzira y Enguera el termómetro se quedará en 31 grados. En Carlet, los termómetros ya bajarán hasta los 29º y en la capital del Túria, por su parte, permanecerán en unos agradables 27º C.

Similar temperatura habrá el sábado 27 en València (26º), día en que se repetirán los elevados valores del interior, con 29º en Enguera y Carlet, 30 en Ontinyent, Alzira y Ayora, y 31º en Xàtiva. En Requena no se alcanzarán los 30º salvo mañana jueves y la Aemet prevé que los termómetros se queden de viernes a sábado entre los 29 y los 28º C.

El domingo, las temperaturas comenzarán a regresar a valores más habituales de estas fechas y ya rondarán los 26º, aunque en algunos puntos, como Xàtiva, el mercurio aún rondará los 28º C.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat-valenciana/2017/05/23/ola-calor-valencia/1570653.html


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 May 2017)

Tenemos alerta por tormentas eléctricas severas con granizo en buena parte del
noroeste peninsular para hoy y para las primeras horas de la madrugada del sábado:


----------



## HATE (27 May 2017)

30ºC en Paris, algún 30 también se ve por Holanda, 25 por Dinamarca, acercandose a los 30 en el sur de Noruega y Suecia. Y no, no es coña.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> 30ºC en Paris, algún 30 también se ve por Holanda, 25 por Dinamarca, acercandose a los 30 en el sur de Noruega y Suecia. Y no, no es coña.



Uf, el mapa da miedo..los 44 estan ya a un paso del mar de alboran.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 May 2017)

Joder, y en Transilvania a -1 Cº.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 May 2017)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Joder, y en Transilvania a -1 Cº.



Eso va a ser cosa de estos





.



Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (29 May 2017)

Pues otro cagadon de los modelos que daban lluvia para esta madrugada por el centro penínsulas y han caído cuatro gotas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 May 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Pues otro cagadon de los modelos que daban lluvia para esta madrugada por el centro penínsulas y han caído cuatro gotas.



Que no llueve que no, no miresmas modelos. Este año NO LLUEVEEEE


----------



## Sir Connor (29 May 2017)

A ver si tenemos suerte y en Andalucía se quedan sin agua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2017)

datos de lluvia de hoy en cantabria


El Tiempo. Hoy y últimos días: Cantabria - Resumen lunes 29 - Mapa - Temperatura máxima (°C) - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


ha llovido en el norte y en el sur de Cantabria


Ayer llovió sobretodo en el sur

El Tiempo. Hoy y últimos días: Cantabria - Resúmenes diarios anteriores - Mapa - Temperatura máxima (°C) - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (5 Jun 2017)

Pues empezamos otro verano y conviene recordar los veranos 2015 y 2016:

Fueron los dos veranos mas cálidos desde 1965 solo por detrás del inigualable verano del 2003. Dos veranos prácticamente calcados, no es ninguna broma.

El ultimo verano donde se pudo respirar y salir a la calle fue el de 2014 con 23ºC de media. Todo lo que sea quedarse otra vez con 24ºC seria un total despropósito por tercer verano seguido y mas viniendo de una primavera cálida y seca.


----------



## HATE (7 Jun 2017)

El mes de mayo ha tenido en conjunto un carácter extremadamente cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 19,0 ºC, valor que queda 2,4 ºC por encima de la media de este mes.

El segundo mes mas cálido desde 1965, solo superado por el infame mayo de 2015. No esta nada mal.












Mayo de 2017 en España, seco y extremadamente cálido - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Jun 2017)

Esto va a ser un apocalipsis ecologico. Este año van a volver a morir millones de pinos, sobre todo en almeria, granada y jaen. Sera como una oleada de macroincendios, pero "natural". La naturaleza esta al limite.

Y hoy mismo tenemos ya 39° y se van a instalar indefinidamente.

Se ha pasado el punto de no retorno. El estres hidrico acumulado es enorme, mortal. Veo ya los alamos de las carreteras y los arroyos( secos) que estan debilitados perdiendo las hojas como en octubre, y tienen un color horrible. 

Es imposible que la vida siga aqui con lluvias por debajo de 300mm durante 3 o 4 años y con temperaturas tan altisimas todo el año y olas de calor devastadoras. Climatologicamente esto es ya el desierto, y biologicamente pronto lo sera.


----------



## chicken (7 Jun 2017)

El nivel de los embalses está al 56,5%:

Embalses.net - Estado de los Embalses, pantanos y presas de España

Las cuencas dl Tajo y del Guadalquivir podrían bajar pronto del 50%:

Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Tajo , Embalses y pantanos de la Cuenca del Tajo

Agua embalsada en la cuenca del Guadalquivir , Embalses y pantanos de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir


----------



## chusto (7 Jun 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Es imposible que la vida siga aqui con lluvias por debajo de 300mm durante 3 o 4 años y con temperaturas tan altisimas todo el año y olas de calor devastadoras. Climatologicamente esto es ya el desierto, y biologicamente pronto lo sera.




La vegetacion se puede recuperar de episodios puntuales de sequia y calor, pero si esto es una tendencia, ten por seguro que en 100 años Andalucia cada vez se parecera mas al Sahara.

De todas maneras, lo que estamos padeciendo ahora en España no es nada comparado con las sequias brutales que ha tenido Australia en los ultimos decenios en varias regiones.

Miles de manglares mueren por sequía en Australia | MUNDO | EL DEBER


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2017)

Según Jarella será otro verano sano...8:


----------



## chicken (8 Jun 2017)

El primer episodio de calor del año llega el sábado con máximas de 40º

En ciudades como Sevilla, Madrid o Zaragoza los termómetros sobrepasarán los 37º

No será una ola de calor pero sí un episodio de altas temperaturas que se generalizará este sábado en casi toda la Península. Solo el Levante se salvará de la subida de los termómetros. En Córdoba, las máximas rozarán los 40º, mientras que en ciudades como Sevilla, Madrid o Zaragoza sobrepasarán los 37º. Así lo confirmó este martes a ABC Ana Casals portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). «Se tratan de temperaturas mucho más altas de lo habitual para esta época del año. El lunes en Córdoba la máxima ya era de 32º, dos grados por encima de la media», explicó Casals.

Las máximas comenzarán a subir entre 6 y 10º a partir de este miércoles en Galicia —salvo en la costa— y entre 5 y 8º en el interior de la Península. «El jueves las temperaturas seguirá subiendo por el norte y un poco por el sur y bajarán en Galicia», indicó Casals. El episodio de calor se extenderá a casi todo el territorio el sábado con temperaturas que superarán los 38º en el valle delTajo, del Guadiana y del Guadalquivir.

Pese a la importante subida de los termómetros, la península no atravesará este fin de semana una ola de calor, ya que el aumento de las máximas se dará de forma puntual en algunas zonas del territorio y no se mantendrán de forma generalizada durante varios días.

Ante la predicción de la Aemet, la Consejería de Sanidad de Madrid decidió activar este martes la «alerta de precaución» o «nivel 1». Se trata de la primera alerta de calor que la comunidad activa esta temporada y la primera, a su vez, que se determina en la primera semana de junio.
La medida es pertinente si se tiene en cuenta que entre hoy y el sábado las temperaturas máximas en la ciudad de Madrid subirán casi 10º, al pasar de los 28,5º a los 37,4º.

Durante los próximos días, Sanidad insiste en que hay que extremar las medidas de precaución con los colectivos más vulnerables al calor, como son las personas mayores, los niños y enfermos crónicos y mantener una hidratación adecuada, ingiriendo al menos dos litros de agua aunque no se tenga sed. También se debe evitar salir a la calle en las horas más calurosas del día, cerrar las persianas y aumentar el consumo de frutas de verano y verduras. Asimismo, se aconseja, en general, que no se realicen deportes intensos en las horas de más calor.

Un 60% de probabilidades

Este primer episodio de calor puede convertirse en un adelanto de lo que nos deparará el verano. Según la predicción estacional de la Aemet, en los meses de junio, julio y agosto se registrarán temperaturas más altas de lo habitual en toda España, sobre todo en la península y Baleares.

«Esperamos que el verano sea más caluroso de lo habitual, ya que las temperaturas estarán por encima de lo normal con una probabilidad del 60%. En cuanto a precipitaciones no sabemos si va a ser más seco o más húmedo por lo que tendemos a pensar que será normal», explicó Casals.

La Aemet pronostica que durante el verano climatológico entre junio y agosto hay una probabilidad del 60% de que las temperaturas superen los valores habituales en la península y Baleares y de un 45% en Canarias, teniendo en cuenta como periodo de referencia el periodo entre 1981 y 2010. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, Meteorología no aprecia diferencias significativas de lo que suele ser costumbre en la estación estival, puesto que los escenarios húmedo, normal y seco se reparten a partes iguales, un 33% de probabilidades.

La meteoróloga del portal «El tiempo», Mar Gómez, puntualizó este martes en una rueda de prensa que los modelos climáticos apuntan a que los valores estarán 1,5 grados por encima de los habituales en zonas del centro y oeste peninsular. En las Islas Canarias, sin embargo, las temperaturas se mantendrán dentro de la normalidad, indicó.

2016, el tercero más cálido

El año pasado, la Aemet predijo que el verano de 2016 sería más caluroso de lo habitual en toda España salvo en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular y traería precipitaciones inferiores a los valores normales en esta estación. Finalmente, el verano climatológico del año pasado (periodo comprendido entre el 1 de junio y el 31 de agosto) tuvo un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media de 24,2ºC, lo que supone 1,2º más de la media, y fue el tercero más caluroso desde que el registro histórico comenzara en 1965, sólo por detrás de los de 2003 y 2015, informó Servimedia.

Respecto a las lluvias, Gómez pronosticó una estación veraniega «ligeramente más seca» en el norte peninsular y con más chubascos tormentosos en el Sistema Ibérico y en los Pirineos. La meteoróloga explicó que el patrón climatológico de la estación estival está bajo la influencia del anticiclón de las Azores, que desde su localización, normalmente en el Atlántico norte, bloquea la entrada de frentes y borrascas a la Península, lo que origina un ambiente más seco y con lluvias de carácter tormentoso.

Durante los meses estivales es probable que se den más tormentas en zonas montañosas debido a que el mar Mediterráneo «estará más cálido de lo normal», lo que unido a la formación de bajas presiones en esta área, puede «aumentar las precipitaciones en esa zona».

El primer episodio de calor del año llega el sábado con máximas de 40º


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Jun 2017)

El pasado jueves por la tarde tuvieron tormentas muy intensas en Navarra, La Rioja y zonas de Zaragoza. Según comentan, hasta no se descarta que en algún punto llegara a formarse un tornado breve que tocase suelo, pero no está confirmado al cien por cien:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Jun 2017)

Los registros de rayos impactados en la superficie terrestre tampoco tienen desperdicio para el episodio tormentoso del pasado jueves, con casi siete mil rayos en nuestra península y zonas próximas.
Los colores van asociados a las distintas franjas horarias según la leyenda de la zona inferior de la imagen:


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Jun 2017)

La ola de calor de origen africano con su persistente advección de vientos del sur va a seguir por unos días más, al menos hasta el sábado. Las costas portuguesas y gallegas serán los únicos lugares donde no se lleguen a los 20º C por el efecto refrescante de las brisas marinas, pero igualmente a pocos kilómetros de la costa esa zona del oeste peninsular también será un horno: :S


----------



## Raullucu (15 Jun 2017)

En Mordor... quiero decirm, Gijón, ahora mismo (casi mediodía), 16ºC y orbayando. Llevamos sin ver el sol y con niebla desde el sábado. Siempre nos quedará el consuelo de que podemos dormir en condiciones.


----------



## HATE (21 Jun 2017)

No lo he encontrado mas grande pero resumiendo: la primavera mas calidad desde 1965 y no ha llovido una mierda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (24 Jun 2017)

Llega el "frío" a partir del martes que viene, con temperaturas máximas de 20 grados en el centro peninsular.


----------



## HATE (26 Jun 2017)

Pues al igual que sucedió en marzo, abril y mayo en junio también tendremos un refrescamiento. Te tiras prácticamente todo el mes soportando temperaturas altísimas y el resto de días con temperaturas bajas. Y así cuatro meses seguidos. Se parecen tanto los meses que da hasta mal rollo.

El record de mes de junio mas cálido se jodera seguramente.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Jun 2017)

Para mañana veo una mínima de 6 g. por aquí (zona Toledo), y lo creo, los tendones de mi rodilla no fallan.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Jun 2017)

Weno, se me han aterido los pollos de golondrina esta noche aunque no han habido bajas, gracias a los padres que se han empleao a conciencia arropándolos .

Me declaro glaciencicalortólogo, en vista del descontról reinante 8:.


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jul 2017)

Tendremos tormentas eléctricas y un poco de lluvia en bastantes zonas de la península en las próximas 24 horas, incluso en zonas del sur donde estos fenómenos son muy poco habituales en pleno mes de julio:


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jul 2017)

Estamos en pleno mes de julio y llevo dos días sin ver el sol con 70 mm en el pluvio y con temperaturas inferiores a 20º C.
Pese a que mi sueño es profundo, de madrugada me he desvelado porque nos ha atravesado una tormenta muy potente qhe ha consistido en quince minutos de sonido incesante de truenos contínuos sin tregua como si de un bombardeo bestial se tratase
El panorama está siendo similar en bastantes puntos del centro peninsular. :Baile:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Jul 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Estamos en pleno mes de julio y llevo dos días sin ver el sol con 70 mm en el pluvio y con temperaturas inferiores a 20º C.
> El panorama es similar en basantes puntos del centro peninsular. :Baile:



Ya era hora ¿no?

¿Como ves la ola de calor de la semana que viene? ¿Se acabará desinflando como muestran algunos modelos, o persistirá como muestra el GFS?


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jul 2017)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Ya era hora ¿no?
> 
> ¿Como ves la ola de calor de la semana que viene? ¿Se acabará desinflando como muestran algunos modelos, o persistirá como muestra el GFS?



Por lo que me cuentan los mayores hace más de treinta años que no recuerdan una tormenta nocturna tan intensa con tantosrayos y truenos continuados sin tregua como la que hemos tenido por aquí (en base a los resplandores de los rayos que pasaban por mi ventana caían dos o tres rayos por segundo, y así se ha tirado quince minutos). El acumulado de lluvia en el pluvio ha sido destacadom así que ya era hora, sí.

La ola de calor de mediados de la semana que viene ya ha sido algo rebajada, pero no nos vamos a librar de sufrir calor agobiante dos o tres días.


----------



## HATE (9 Jul 2017)

Pues al final el pasado junio fue mas cálido que el de 2003. Por tanto es el junio mas cálido desde 1965. Lo conseguimos.












Junio 2017: húmedo y extremadamente cálido - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Jul 2017)

Se registran a estas horas de la madrugada entre 34 y 37 grados de temperatura en varias zonas de Córdoba y de Jaén, (temperaturas dignas de cualquier horno norteafricano). Curiosamente en Sevilla al anochecer suele entrar brisa marítima procedente del Golfo de Cádiz que hace bajar un poco la temperatura, pero Córdoba y Jaén por estar más al interior no se benefician de ese efecto refrescador marino.
El conforero Aguatico que vive por ahí hoy va a pasar una mala y sofocante noche. ::


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Jul 2017)

Por lo menos pasado mañana termina la ola de calor, va a ser menos duradera que la de Junio.


----------



## HATE (16 Jul 2017)

El sol de medianoche desde cabo norte:

BOREALIS LIVECAM NORDKAPP 360


----------



## Raullucu (18 Jul 2017)

HATE dijo:


> El sol de medianoche desde cabo norte:
> 
> BOREALIS LIVECAM NORDKAPP 360



¡Qué bonito! He tenido que pulsar cienes de veces para navegar hasta la media noche, pero ha merecido la pena.


----------



## HATE (27 Jul 2017)

Si las temperaturas se hubiesen mantenido como las de estos días igual el mes de julio estaría dentro de la media incluso un poco por debajo debido a las temperaturas que están registrando en el cantábrico pero no, tiene que hacer mas calor por cojones.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Ago 2017)

A las siete de la mañana ya había 24º en Zaragoza. Lo de las noches está siendo insufrible. Pobrecitos quienes viven en el Mediterráneo, que no bajan de los 25º de madrugada ni a tiros.


----------



## qe12 (10 Ago 2017)

Me permito reflotar este hilo por la anomalía meteorológica que estamos sufriendo en gran parte de España. 

Después de la tercera gran ola de calor de este año (aunque los medios del régimen no la hayan tratado como tal), en las últimas 48 horas las temperaturas han caído en picado por la entrada de una vaguada groenlandesa.

Ahora mismo, en Madrid hay 16 grados en pleno mes de agosto, cuando la serie de las últimas semanas nos ha deparado mínimas nocturnas no inferiores a 22 grados.

Este fenómeno no es propio de esta estación. Es como si el anticiclón azoreño se hubiera desplazado hacia el oeste. En realidad no tengo ni puta idea, pero vengo observando desde hace bastantes meses esta curiosa alternancia entre "olas de calor" y "olas de frío".

Mi duda, por si hubiera algún meteorólogo de verdad en la sala, es si se trata de una situación estacionaria, que, repito, vendría dándose desde hace varios meses, o si, por el contrario, nos encontramos ante un cambio mucho más profundo con las consecuencias imprevisibles que implicaría semejante situación.

Imaginad vaguadas como esta en nuestros tradicionalmente suaves inviernos y nuestras pésimas calefacciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## planpatriota (10 Ago 2017)

qe12 dijo:


> Me permito reflotar este hilo por la anomalía meteorológica que estamos sufriendo en gran parte de España.
> 
> Después de la tercera gran ola de calor de este año (aunque los medios del régimen no la hayan tratado como tal), en las últimas 48 horas las temperaturas han caído en picado por la entrada de una vaguada groenlandesa.
> 
> ...



En invierno son mas dificiles estas vaguadas de aire muy frio, si esta vaguada sería en Enero estaría nevado gran parte de la costa del Cantabrico y si las isobaras de este verano fueran en Invierno, tendríamos un invierno muy muy frío. 
En Invierno son menos frecuentes estas vaguadas por que el anticiclon de las azores no suele estar, suelen entrar borrascas y aire del sur, por lo que se templa bastante al menos en el Norte de España


----------



## HATE (13 Ago 2017)

Otro mes mas cálido de lo normal aunque siendo julio y viendo lo que están padeciendo por Italia o Rumania casi nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes.












Julio 2017 en España: húmedo y muy cálido en su conjunto - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Ago 2017)




----------



## HATE (27 Ago 2017)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ago 2017)

Tormentas y chubascos en toda España...en Quatar-lunya no, que pertenece al Califato de Marruecos...


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tormentas y chubascos en toda España...en Quatar-lunya no, que pertenece al Califato de Marruecos...



Aqui esta prohibido que llueva por decreto de Ala..... sol eterno y bochorno entero por lo menos los comercios no van a vender una mierda con toda la ropa de otoño que hay ya...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2017)

en Cantabria con el viento sur solo ha llovido en la cordillera

Alto campoo 12 litros

Liebana 6.

En mi pueblo no han caido ni 2 litros.


----------



## HATE (31 Ago 2017)

Más lluvia en tres días que en los agostos de los últimos 50 años


----------



## HATE (3 Sep 2017)

Abril: 14.4 mm
Mayo: 20 mm


Julio: 52.1 mm
Agosto: 67.4


De locos.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Sep 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Abril: 14.4 mm
> Mayo: 20 mm
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo en la mayor pate del territorio peninsular los datos son mas cuerdos, como ejemplo aproximado el sahel del guadalquivir:

Abril: 0.4 mm
Mayo: 2 mm


Julio: 6.7 m m
Agosto: 12.4

Ves que bien?


----------



## HATE (7 Sep 2017)

El mes de agosto ha tenido en conjunto un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 24,9 ºC, valor que queda 1,0 ºC por encima de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010).


----------



## HATE (8 Sep 2017)

Ayer estaba el cielo con calima y hoy sigue igual. He leído que es por lo incendios en Canada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Sep 2017)

HATE dijo:


> El mes de agosto ha tenido en conjunto un carácter muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 24,9 ºC, valor que queda 1,0 ºC por encima de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010).



Sí, pero septiembre parece que quedará con unos registros bastante inferiores a la media. Desde que tenemos el hilo de la meteorología en el foro está siendo el septiembre más fresco, (la única pega es la falta de lluvias en casio todo el territorio ibérico).


----------



## HATE (20 Sep 2017)

Pues nos hemos tragado otro verano tórrido. En especial por el puto junio de mierda que sufrimos.

24.7ºC de media.

Tres veranos seguidos sin respiro.

El verano de 2017, muy cálido y húmedo - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (24 Sep 2017)

Resumen de precipitaciones en septiembre:

Madrid: 0 mm
Segovia: 0mm
Sevilla: 0mm
Cáceres: 0mm

Cantidades que casi equivalen a 0:

Cuenca: 3mm
León: 4.2mm

No se ven lluvias, solo temperaturas por encima de la media. La pesadilla que no tiene final.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 Sep 2017)

Se viene una tragedia ecologica.

Tampoco habra lluvias en octubre.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Sep 2017)

Es que no llueve ni en Galicia....con esto, esta todo dicho...Chemtrails a tope...hay que atraer turismo a toda costa, caiga quien caiga...:


----------



## HATE (26 Sep 2017)

Ya han bajado los embalses del 40%.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Sep 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Ya han bajado los embalses del 40%.



Al 28% en el guadalquivir, y hoy con 35°.

Es una catastrofe


----------



## chicken (3 Oct 2017)

Vuelve el verano a la Península Ibérica

En los próximos días el anticiclón de las Azores tomará las riendas del devenir meteorológico y dejará muchas horas de sol, con temperaturas más propias de principios del mes de septiembre. ¿Hasta cuándo durará el calor?

En los próximos días el anticiclón de las Azores se afianzará y extenderá su radio de acción hasta la Península Ibérica. 

Esta disposición dejará muchas horas de sol y temperaturas cada vez más altas, sobre todo en el interior peninsular. Este mediodía el mercurio se plantará en la marca de 30ºC en amplias zonas de Extremadura, Andalucía y el oeste de Castilla-La Mancha. Las ciudades de Sevilla, Córdoba o Badajoz superarán en 3 o 4ºC la treintena. A orillas del Mediterráneo los termómetros mostrarán registros cercanos a los 25ºC. 

En Galicia, la vertiente cantábrica y Pirineos las máximas se plantarán en torno a los 20ºC y los intervalos nubosos serán abundantes, con algunos chubascos débiles. Las nubes también tomarán las riendas del cielo y dejarán cuatro gotas en Baleares y el norte de Canarias. En el resto del país harán falta sombrillas y gafas de sol. 

Mañana continuará el monopolio del astro rey en el interior, sur y parte del este peninsular. En el Cantábrico los estratos asumirán el papel protagonista y dejarán algunas lloviznas. Pirineos, Mallorca y Menorca tendrán el cielo gris a ratos y, puntualmente, se registrarán chubascos débiles.

Las temperaturas mínimas se mantendrán sin cambios significativos y las máximas subirán un pelín en el interior y el tercio este de la Península. Madrid, Zaragoza o Salamanca en las horas centrales rondarán los 30ºC. En los valles del Guadiana y del Guadalquivir el mercurio escalará casi hasta los 35ºC. 

Miércoles y jueves continuarán por los mismos derroteros. Los claros, en general, ganarán la partida a las nubes y los termómetros mostrarán registros más típicos de principios de septiembre. “Valores por encima de los normales en buena parte del interior peninsular”, anuncia la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. Según el modelo CFS, entre mañana y el jueves las anomalías positivas serán de hasta 8ºC Castilla y León o Extremadura, superiores a los 5ºC en Madrid o Castilla-La Mancha y de hasta 3ºC en el resto de la Península. Sólo Baleares y Canarias se ajustarán al promedio. 

El modelo europeo de predicción anticipa un refrescamiento a partir del viernes que podría conducir a los termómetros hasta valores normales, de rebeca mañanera y manga corta concentrada en las horas centrales. No se atisban lluvias generales y generosas ni el corto ni en el medio plazo. La sequía continuará a sus anchas. 

Vuelve el verano a la Península Ibérica


----------



## HATE (6 Oct 2017)

Seguimos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Oct 2017)

36.5 ° hoy en andujar


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Oct 2017)

Es notablemente anómalo que durante varias semanas los termómetros superen ampliamente los 25 grados en el interior de la península la primera semana de Octubre.

Un día o dos de Octubre vale, es decir, lo que se llama veranillo, que se producían cuando el tren de borrascas atlánticas daba una tregua, pero TODO el mes de Octubre y de Septiembre es una locura. Esta tendencia se lleva registrando, que yo me fije, al menos durante 5 años (podéis consultar las estadísticas), en la que el azoreño está muy potente hasta la primera semana de Noviembre.

Esto es una pena porque no hay Otoño, si no que hay una prolongación del Verano.


----------



## HATE (7 Oct 2017)

El pasado verano tiene el record de olas de calor con 5:


----------



## chicken (10 Oct 2017)

El tiempo soleado y las altas temperaturas se prolongarán todo el puente

El tiempo soleado y las altas temperaturas se prolongarán a lo largo de todo el puente de El Pilar, según las predicciones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, que ha anunciado que las máximas superarán los 30 grados en gran parte del país.

Según la Aemet la actual situación anticiclónica, con estabilidad atmosférica en la mayor parte del país, se va a prolongar durante todo el puente, y no se esperan precipitaciones en ningún lugar.

Durante los próximos días predominarán los cielos poco nubosos, con algunos intervalos de nubes bajas matinales en zonas del Cantábrico y del Mediterráneo, con nubes de evolución en diferentes áreas según los días, y algunas nubes medias y altas en el resto, incluida Canarias.

De manera muy puntual, podrían formarse algunas brumas y nieblas matinales en el interior peninsular, y también en el litoral mediterráneo y área cantábrica debido a la nubosidad de tipo bajo que se espera.

Las temperaturas en conjunto tienden a mantenerse o incluso a subir ligeramente, esperándose en gran parte del país y durante todo el puente valores muy superiores a los habituales en esta época del año, tanto para las temperaturas diurnas como para las nocturnas.

Así, se alcanzarán temperaturas máximas que rondarán los 34 grados en gran parte del cuadrante suroeste peninsular; se superarán los 30 grados en áreas del interior de Galicia, y, de cara al domingo, también en el litoral gallego y en el área cantábrica.

El viento será flojo en general, predominará la componente este en los litorales cantábrico y andaluz, y será algo más intenso en el Estrecho.

El tiempo soleado y las altas temperaturas se prolongarán todo el puente


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Oct 2017)

cada año la misma mierda, como odio el sol y la calor...:


----------



## kenny220 (10 Oct 2017)

por salamanca, ya cambió la inercia.

Ayer, a las 9:00 fresquito pero al rato ya la manga corta sin problema. Hoy a las 9:00 fresquillo, y a las 11:00 pelao con manga corta. Y en cuanto se metió el sol, bajón.

Se nota el sol aún calienta pero que los dias son más cortos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Oct 2017)

El lunes parece que hay cambio de tiempo, el GFS lo lleva viendo bastantes días.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Oct 2017)

kenny220 dijo:


> por salamanca, ya cambió la inercia.
> 
> Ayer, a las 9:00 fresquito pero al rato ya la manga corta sin problema. Hoy a las 9:00 fresquillo, y a las 11:00 pelao con manga corta. Y en cuanto se metió el sol, bajón.
> 
> Se nota el sol aún calienta pero que los dias son más cortos.



El hecho de que los días sean cada vez más cortos ayuda a que por las noches refresque, pero también tiene que ver la menor radiación solar.
Es decir, en nuestra península en pleno verano el exceso de radiación solar provoca que la capa de aire más próxima a la superficie se caliente en exceso, lo cual provoca que soplen brisas tanto costeras como por el interior como mecanismos de compensación térmica entre unas zonas y otras, y a su vez esas brisas siguen soplando en las horas nocturnas en dirección opuesta a la que sopla de día (por ejemplo en la costa de día sopla de mar a tierra y de noche de tierra a mar).
Esto sucede en verano en condiciones de estabilidad (con la dorsal anticiclónica aportando cielos despejados, estabilidad y temperaturas por encima de la media).

En estas fechas de octubre (aunque tengamos estabilidad atmosférica como la que llevamos sufriendo de forma anómala lo que llevamos de mes) el fenómeno de las brisas térmicas ya no se da, o si se da es de forma mucho más débil, y por tanto por las noches suele haber bastante calma eólica que favorece junto a la mayor duración de las noches que baje más la temperatura.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 17:44 ----------




Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> El lunes parece que hay cambio de tiempo, el GFS lo lleva viendo bastantes días.



No lo veo yo claro, ¿eh? Habrá que esperar un par de días más para ver si se confirma, pero todo apunta a que seguiremos con sol, con calor y con moscas. :S


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Oct 2017)

Noviembre va a ser muy lluvioso en la mitad occidental, ya lo digo


----------



## Kiral (12 Oct 2017)

Ojala. Aqui abajo lo estamos pasando mal.

Pero vamos, que si los expertos no atinan a dos dias vista, a veinte...


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Oct 2017)

A ver si tenemos suerte y se seca toda Andalucia y se estropean las cosechas


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Oct 2017)

Hace un par de días había esperanzas de bajadas de temperatura y de inestabilidad atlántica entrando por el oeste peninsular, pero las últimas previsiones vuelven a dar temperaturas muy por encima de la media en nuestra peninsula (especialmente en el oeste de la misma), así como en casi toda Europa, como muestra este mapa de anomalías térmicas en la superficie para el próximo domingo por la tarde:







El paso de los restos extratropicalizados del huracán Ophelia a medio camino entre Azores y la costa occidental peninsular nos aportará algunas rachas de viento del sur y calorazo norteafricano, así que nos toca seguir esperando las ansiadas lluvias y las bajadas de tempetatura típicas de estas fechas. Si acaso será el lunes cuando pueda llover algo en el tercio occidental peninsular (y puntualmente con intensidad en la costa atlántica gallega), pero en el resto nada de nada. :|


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 Oct 2017)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Noviembre va a ser muy lluvioso en la mitad occidental, ya lo digo



Yo creo que hasta diciembre ni gota.

Éste año viene a por nosotros


----------



## overdrive1979 (14 Oct 2017)

¡Tenemos a Ophelia paseándose por aguas del Atlántico entre Azores y Canarias como huracán de categoría tres, lo nunca visto en nuestras latitudes atlánticas desde que hay registros! :8:

Para las próximas horas irá perdiendo sus características tropicales y evolucionará a borrasca extratropical, pero seguirá manteniéndose potente y dejará rachas de viento algo intensas. Aunque no va a impactar en nuestra península al discurrir su centro siempre sobre el océano en su viaje hacia el norte, mañana domingo por la tarde y durante la madrugada de lunes dejará rachas fuertes de viento en las costas gallegas y portuguesas, y en menor medida en otras zonas de la mitad oeste peninsular, y posteriormente es casi seguro que impactará de lleno en Irlanda.

En el foro de Meteored han colgado esta animación de las últimas diez horas: :baba:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 Oct 2017)

Ofelia para españa es OTRA OLA DE CALOR.

No me interesa en absoluto su puta trayectoria.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Oct 2017)

Que mala pinta tiene esto nenes...casi peor que la Indepe...me veo comiendo el turrón en pelotas y con un vaporizador tirándomelo en la cara para soportar los 25 Cº de Navidad...bueno al menos beberemos buen vino del Boot autómatico Jarella cosecha 2017....:


----------



## astroman (14 Oct 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Ofelia para españa es OTRA OLA DE CALOR.
> 
> No me interesa en absoluto su puta trayectoria.



ya pero,va romper la monotonia y va a ser el detonate para mover las piezas necesarias y que entren borrascas a la peninsula,el anticiclon recula y eso es bueno,ya dan lluvias para mediados de la semana que viene


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Oct 2017)

Ophelia ya ha perdido el ojo central y por tanto ya ha comenzado su evolución a borrasca extratropical, pero aún mantiene muy buen aspecto.
Ahora va por el Atlántico frente a las costas de Pontevedra a unos 500 km de la costa aproximadamente; tan lejos que la animación en tiempo real de mi firma no lo muestra, pero aquí sí se ve:
Tiempo España y Portugal Satélite, lluvia, nubes, sol en España y Portugal - SAT24.com

Por el momento los efectos en la península son advección de viento sur y calorazo africano, si bien en las costas gallegas y zonas próximas se esperan rachas de unos 80 km/h para esta tarde y también mala mar.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2017 at 17:57 ----------

Desde su nacimiento en el Atlántico central hasta el momento actual. :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2017)

Añadimos los primeros 15 días de octubre al verano que empezó a primeros de marzo en la meseta. Por las previsiones se supone que ya ha terminado. No será fácil volver a ver un verano de 7 meses y medio.


----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2017)

Tela......


----------



## chicken (17 Oct 2017)

Adiós al tiempo estival

Vuelven las lluvias y las temperaturas caerán hasta 10 grados

El 'veroño' o tiempo estival que sucede al inicio del otoño se despide este martes de amplias zonas de la península casi un mes después del final del verano, ya que la entrada de un frente atlántico provocará un marcado descenso en las temperaturas de hasta 10 grados y habrá lluvias principalmente en la mitad oeste peninsular.

La predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), indica que lo más significativo de este martes es que podría habrá precipitaciones en varios puntos del territorio catalán, aunque se esperan con mayor probabilidad para este miércoles, indica el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (Meteocat). Las lluvias pueden ser localmente fuertes o persistentes en Galicia y el oeste y el noroeste de Castilla y León, de Extremadura y de Andalucía, especialmente en el entorno del oeste del sistema central. 

No en vano, está activado el aviso amarillo (riesgo para hacer actividades al aire libre) en ocho provincias del suroeste peninsular por lluvias fuertes o persistentes en diferentes momentos del día: Cádiz, Huelva y Sevilla al completo; Ciudad Real (montes del norte y Anchuras), Toledo (Montes, Sierra de San Vicente y valle del Tajo), Salamanca (Sistema Central y sur), Badajoz (Tierra de Barros, La Serena, La Siberia y Sur) y Cáceres (norte).

Menos de 30 grados

En cuanto a las temperaturas, este martes ya empiezan a ser más bajas en Catalunya, señala el Meteocat.

Asimismo, bajarán en Canarias y en la mayor parte de la península, salvo en el litoral mediterráneo, donde apenas cambiarán, al igual que en Baleares. El descenso puede llegar a ser notable en el interior de la mitad oeste peninsular, y toda España estará a menos de 30 grados, o sea, lo propio para estas fechas. Las caídas en los temperaturas llegarán a 10 grados respecto de ayer lunes en Zamora; nueve en Salamanca; ocho en Ávila, Cáceres, León y Valladolid; siete en Badajoz, Lugo y Palencia; seis en Burgos, Ciudad Real y Segovia, y cinco en Granada.

Adiós al tiempo estival


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Oct 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Seguimos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



En cambio eléctricamente el mes de septiembre sí fue bastante entretenido en bastantes zonas del este peninsular y en varias zonas marinas mediterráneas:







En otro orden de cosas y en lo que a la situación actual se refiere, por la calle en mi zona todo el mundo está contento de ver por fin cielos cubiertos, algo de lluvia y temperaturas por debajo de 20º C.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Oct 2017)

A ver si viene un frio polar este invierno y la gente se jode bien bien jodida que es lo que merece este pais....


----------



## HATE (18 Oct 2017)

106.4 mm llevan hoy en pineta. Arriba en el monte perdido seguramente sea nieve lo que ha caído y sigue cayendo.


----------



## HATE (19 Oct 2017)

Y tras un par de días de lluvia para la semana que viene otra vez calor y moscas. Todo esto ya metidos casi en noviembre.


----------



## chicken (23 Oct 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Y tras un par de días de lluvia para la semana que viene otra vez calor y moscas. Todo esto ya metidos casi en noviembre.



En muchas ciudades lleva ya seis meses (que se dice pronto) sin llover prácticamente nada.


----------



## HATE (24 Oct 2017)

El octubre mas calido fue el de 2014 con 18.7ºC. Yo creo que lo vamos a superar. De la lluvia caída este mes mejor ni hablar.


----------



## HATE (3 Nov 2017)

A 0.2ºC nos hemos quedado de igualar el octubre de 2014.







Con anomalías de mas de 4ºC en plan bruto.







El mes de octubre mas seco del siglo XXI. 

Una fiesta todo.

Página no encontrada - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (4 Nov 2017)

Mas de 5ºC de anomalía en el puerto de Navacerrada que convierten a este octubre en el mas cálido desde que hay datos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Nov 2017)

Lloviendo ahora mismo...no creo que dure más de 15 m...y en Diciembre más...::


----------



## HATE (7 Nov 2017)

Se ve la nevada en los pirineos:


----------



## chicken (8 Nov 2017)

Se avecina una nueva masa de aire polar marítimo

Delante de la masa de aire frío que se extenderá entre mañana y el jueves por la Península Ibérica y Baleares, hay un frente frío que dejará precipitaciones en las próximas horas. Ojo con las heladas del jueves.







Hoy al salir de casa el comentario ha sido unánime, ¡que frío! Hasta el punto que la expresión ha llegado a inundar las redes sociales, convirtiéndose en una de las etiquetas más utilizadas. Un buen puñado de observatorios de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología han rondado esta madrugada los -5ºC, caso de la localidad segoviana de Cuellar, la conquense de Salvacañete o Sanabria, en Zamora. Y ha helado en casi toda Castilla y León.

Al menos, esta mañana el cielo ha presentado grandes claros en la mayor parte del país. Sólo se han divisado nubes en Galicia, parte de Asturias, Baleares y en Canarias. Los archipiélagos han registrado chubascos localmente moderados. En las próximas horas los intervalos nubosos irán ganando terreno por el extremo norte peninsular y descargarán precipitaciones a orillas del Cantábrico. Adentrada la noche también podrán caer algunas gotas en Pirineos, con una cota de nieve que rondará los 1500 metros.

Las temperaturas máximas hoy registrarán un ligero a moderado ascenso en el interior peninsular, más notable en el Sistema Ibérico, Cordillera Cantábrica y Pirineos. Las ciudades de tres cuartas partes del país este mediodía se plantarán en los 15ºC. Hará algo más de calorcito en el sur peninsular, con registros de 21ºC en Sevilla y Badajoz, y el ambiente será muy agradable en Canarias. Santa Cruz de Tenerife llegará a los 24ºC.

Mañana, nueva masa de aire polar marítimo

Mañana llegará una nueva masa de aire polar marítimo a la Península Ibérica. Primero se dejará notar en la mitad norte y, además, llegará engalanada de muchas nubes y chaparrones en el litoral más septentrional de Galicia, Cantabria, Asturias, País Vasco, Navarra, La Rioja y Pirineos. Las montañas de estas comunidades se vestirán de blanco a partir de los 1000/1100 metros, algo más abajo en la zona pirenaica. Por la tarde los chubascos también llegarán a Mallorca y Menorca. En el resto predominarán los claros.







El mercurio volverá a caer unos cuantos grados en las sierras de la mitad norte peninsular y proximidades. Oviedo, Lugo o León no pasarán de los 10ºC en todo el día. En la vertiente mediterránea las máximas subirán un pelín, con registros de 20ºC en el litoral de la Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y parte de Andalucía.

La madrugada del jueves será bastante fría, con heladas en la mayor parte del interior norte y de la mitad este peninsular. Cuenca, Madrid, Toledo o Teruel amanecerán con registros de entre 0ºC y 2ºC. En Palencia el mercurio caerá hasta la marca de -2ºC. A lo largo del día se recuperarán las temperaturas, pero el fresco será palpable. Salvo en Canarias.

Se avecina una nueva masa de aire polar marítimo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Nov 2017)

de frio si...pero se avecinaran algún dia borrascas brutales ?...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Nov 2017)

en cantabria todo correcto. Datos de precipitación de hoy:

El Tiempo. Hoy y últimos días: Cantabria - Resumen miércoles 08 - Mapa - Temperatura máxima (°C) - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## LadyBell-re (9 Nov 2017)

3 grados en Madrid ::


----------



## HATE (9 Nov 2017)

Comparado con la serie historia (1981-2010) el periodo enero-octubre de 2017 es el más cálido y el quinto más seco por detrás de los años 1995,1983, 2005 y 1981.

Los 5 periodos enero-octubre más cálidos de mayor a menor serían por este orden 2017, 2011, 2014, 2006, 2016.

Twitter


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Nov 2017)

Bueno, al fin veo alegría en los últimos comentarios desde que llegó el frío. 
La situación me recuerda un poco a noviembre de 2001, si bien aquél fue aún más frío y más nivoso
Ahora solo nos falta la lluvia en abundancia, puesto que en esta última semana solamente ha llovido apreciablemente en la costa vasca y en Pirineos (con nieve incluida).


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, al fin veo alegría en los últimos comentarios desde que llegó el frío.
> La situación me recuerda un poco a noviembre de 2001, si bien aquél fue aún más frío y más nivoso
> Ahora solo nos falta la lluvia en abundancia, puesto que en esta última semana solamente ha llovido apreciablemente en la costa vasca y en Pirineos (con nieve incluida).



Y a partir del lunes más frío no ? Según he visto en las previsiones


----------



## chicken (27 Nov 2017)

Una masa de aire polar desplomará las temperaturas y dejará abundantes nevadas 

Esta llegada de masa de aire frío del ártico traerá nieve en cotas muy bajas, dando lugar a la primera ola de frío de este otoño. 

La semana arranca sin lluvias y con 12 provincias en alerta por el frío. 

Consulta el tiempo de tu ciudad en Tiempoytemperatura.es 

La llegada de una masa de aire frío del ártico a la península provocará un desplome casi generalizado de las temperaturas acompañado de nieve en cotas muy bajas, que podrían dar lugar a la primera ola de frío del otoño. 

El anticiclón que actualmente domina la península cambiará de posición las próximas horas lo que facilitará la entrada de ese aire tan frío, ha explicado Delia Gutiérrez, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) para detallar que el miércoles, el norte peninsular acusará ya una bajada importante de los valores. 

Ese día las mínimas bajarán hasta los 10/15 grados bajo cero en puntos de montaña mientras que en comunidades de la meseta norte, como Castilla y León las temperaturas podrían bajar hasta los 8 grados en áreas puntuales y hasta los 6 grados en zonas más extensas.

Ante esta situación, la Agencia de Meteorología ha activado el aviso amarillo (riesgo) por mínimas de 6 grados bajo cero o nevadas en las provincias de Huesca, Teruel, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Burgos, Soria, Girona y Lleida y en las comunidades de La Rioja, Asturias, Cantabria, Navarra. 

A partir del jueves, el frío se diseminará por toda la península y abarcará, probablemente, toda la semana, ha añadido Gutiérrez para incidir en que este episodio destacará más por las temperaturas tan bajas que se prevén que por la cantidad de precipitación acumulada. 

No se espera mucha acumulación debido, principalmente, a que el aire polar no llegará cargado de mucha humedad aunque las nevadas serán destacables, pero no importantes, sobre todo el viernes y el sábado en una amplia zona de España. 

La meteoróloga ha subrayado que todavía es pronto para hablar de ola de frío aunque tiene toda la "pinta" de que así será, sin embargo, ha añadido será necesario esperar para ver como evoluciona la atmósfera. 

El tiempo AEMET: Una masa de aire polar desplomará las temperaturas y dejará abundantes nevadas


----------



## HATE (27 Nov 2017)




----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Nov 2017)

HATE dijo:


>



Esperemos que se cumpla, amigo, aunque en la franja central peninsular poca preci vamos a recibir.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2017)

el frio, como el viento y la calor, no sirve para una puta mierda...pero quien no se consuela es porque no quiere....:


----------



## HATE (27 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> el frio, como el viento y la calor, no sirve para una puta mierda...pero quien no se consuela es porque no quiere....:



Preferiría que lloviese pero entre quedarme como ahora o que haga frio del de verdad pues me quedo con lo segundo.

Por lo menos saldremos a la calle y no será en marga corta.


----------



## chicken (29 Nov 2017)

Alerta amarilla en 24 provincias por frío, lluvias y nevadas 

Andalucía se encuentra en alerta naranja por lluvia, donde se acumularán hasta 30 litros por metro cuadrado en las provincias de Granada y Málaga. 

La cota de nieve descenderá hasta los 700 metros de altitud en Asturias y la cota para la acumulación es de unos 900 metros en Cantabria. 

Veinticuatro provincias de diez comunidades autónomas están en alerta amarilla por frío, nevadas y lluvias, en este caso centradas en Andalucía, donde Granada y Málaga se sitúan en riesgo naranja. 

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología coloca a Andalucía en alerta naranja por lluvia, con hasta 30 litros por metro cuadrado en Granada y Málaga, donde además se prevén tormentas. 

Están en riesgo amarillo también por lluvias Cádiz, Córdoba, Jaén y Sevilla, mientras Almería está en el mismo rango de alerta por viento tanto en el interior como en la mar. 

En alerta amarilla por bajas temperaturas están las provincias de Ourense (Galicia), Huesca y Teruel (Aragón), que pueden alcanzar mínimas de entre 5 y 6 grados bajo cero, y Cuenca y Guadalajara (Castilla-La Mancha) donde pueden llegar a los 8 grados negativos.

Descenso de la cota de nieve

Las alertas amarillas por nevadas se centran en Asturias, donde la cota será al principio de unos 1300 metros para bajar a lo largo del día hasta unos 700 metros, y Cantabria, donde la cota para la acumulación es de unos 900 metros de altitud. 

El País Vasco tiene riesgo amarillo por nevadas en Guipúzcoa, Vizcaya y Álava con cota en unos 700 metros de altitud, lo mismo que en Navarra. Cataluña presenta riesgo amarillo por nieve desde la cota 1000 metros hacia abajo en Lleida, donde se unen temperaturas que rondarán los 5 grados bajo cero, y en Girona por fenómenos costeros con vientos del norte de fuerza 7 y olas de tres metros. 

Castilla y León tiene en alerta amarilla a Burgos, León, Palencia y Soria por nevadas, que empiezan en la cota 1000 para bajar a 600 metros, y por frío, por temperaturas mínimas de hasta seis grados bajo cero. 

El tiempo AEMET: Alerta amarilla en 24 provincias por frío, lluvias y nevadas


----------



## Rockatansky (29 Nov 2017)

::

Ay que me lol. Si se cumple esto se nos acaba la sequía para siempre jamás.


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2017)

Pasado el frente:

Cazorla: 30.3 mm
Granada: 66.2 mm


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Nov 2017)

Rockatansky dijo:


> ::
> 
> Ay que me lol. Si se cumple esto se nos acaba la sequía para siempre jamás.



Con ese temporal de viento procedente del oeste en las Islas Británicas el Brexit se diluirá como un azucarillo ya que dicho temporal empujará a las islas contra el continente para unirse a él. ::


----------



## chusto (29 Nov 2017)

Preocupado por los bosques y el monte, deciros que en ciertas zonas como la mia donde no ha caido una gota, el frio hara mas mal que bien. Si las plantas ya llevan un stress enorme por la sequia, el frio va a ser la gota que colme el vaso para matarlas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Nov 2017)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Noviembre va a ser *muy* lluvioso en la mitad occidental, ya lo digo



Y es por esto que no juego a la lotería


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2017)

Parece que hace un poco de rasca en Suecia:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Nov 2017)

En Cantabria es un no parar.


----------



## HATE (1 Dic 2017)

Bonita nevada en Maraña (León)


----------



## HATE (2 Dic 2017)

Como casi siempre el frio se va hacia el este de Europa y esta vez nos ha tocado a nosotros lo pongo para que quede constancia:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Dic 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Como casi siempre el frio se va hacia el este de Europa y esta vez nos ha tocado a nosotros lo pongo para que quede constancia:



Lo de las islas britanicas es una bendicion o es que simplemente los iluminati controlan el clima?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Dic 2017)

A ver si lo del jueves se cumple y no pegan banzados a peor los modelos.


----------



## J-Z (2 Dic 2017)

joder con el calentamiento mierdal me estoy helando de cojones, progres hijos de puta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2017)

buena nevada en Reinosa

Reinosa | Webcam | Meteo Campoo


Y en Aguilar

Aguilar de Campoo | Webcam | Meteo Campoo

---------- Post added 02-dic-2017 at 12:37 ----------

De las estaciones de esqui de la cordillera cantabrica Alto campoo es la que mas nieve tiene

Estaciones de esquí - Infonieve.es


----------



## chusto (2 Dic 2017)

j-z dijo:


> joder con el calentamiento mierdal me estoy helando de cojones, progres hijos de puta



Tu no te habras dado cuenta pero los dos ultimos inviernos han sido una puta mierda. Apenas ha hecho frio y ha nevado lo justo. En gran parte de la provincia de Teruel, siguen con una sequia atroz y el frio no les va a solucionar nada.


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Dic 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Lo de las islas britanicas es una bendicion o es que simplemente los iluminati controlan el clima?



En ese instante soplaría viento templado del suroeste por allí, mientras en gran parte de la Europa occidental dentro del continente, incluyéndonos a nosotros, predomina una situación sinóptica de viento gélido procedente del norte.

Por cierto, para finales de la semana que viene e inicios de la próxima volveríamos a ver nevar en buena parte de la península, salvo en el tercio oest (donde ni siquiera nevará en las zonas montañosas respectivas, o si acaso lo hará muy débilmente).






Así está Roncesvalles hoy en el Pirineo navarro según esta foro de Danielrojillo223 en el foro de Meteored:


----------



## HATE (2 Dic 2017)

Máxima hoy frescas:

Segovia: 1ºC
Soria: 2.5ºC
Burgos: 1.9ºC
Ávila: 1.5ºC


----------



## overdrive1979 (3 Dic 2017)

HATE dijo:


> Máxima hoy frescas:
> 
> Segovia: 1ºC
> Soria: 2.5ºC
> ...



Pues sí, y ayer sábado en muchas zonas de montaña de toda la península, incluyendo en zonas tan sureñas como las serranías almerienses, se han registrado muchas zonas con temperaturas máximas por debajo de 0º C, e incluso por debajo de -5º C puntualmente.


----------



## HATE (5 Dic 2017)

Avance climático nacional de noviembre 2017 en España: muy seco y normal en temperaturas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Dic 2017)

en Cantabria desde junio es un no parar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Dic 2017)

30 litros por metro cuadrado hoy hasta las 9 de la mañana en mi pueblo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Dic 2017)

Aemet, Meteofrance e Ipma (las agencias meteorológicas respectivas de España, Francia y Portugal) han establecido un protocolo para denominar con nombres a las borrascas potentes de origen atlántico (capaces de generar daños apreciables) que afecten a uno o a varios de los tres países.
Me parece genial por dos cosas:

1. Porque va a suponer que las nombremos con nombres latinos, y no con los nombres germánicos que la agencia alemana da a las borrascas que afectan al norte del continente. Por tanto los habitantes de los tres países vamos a ver más familiaridad con el origen latino de los nombres, y por tanto los avisos serán más efectivos.

2. Porque la mayoría de las borrascas potentes que afectan al norte del continente nosotros raramente las olemos, y cuando llega alguna que nos afecta a nosotros de lleno los alemanes y restantes vecinos del norte no las monitorizan porque no les afectan, pero aún así las seguían nombrando con nombres germánicos, como pasó con Klauss en 2009 que nos afectó de lleno a España, Francia y norte de Portugal.


La Aemet dará nombre a las borrascas profundas que afecten a España, Portugal y Francia | España | EL PAÍS

Este programa forma parte de un proyecto paneuropeo para nombrar sincronizadamente todas las borrascas potentes que afecten a Europa, pero a su vez cada región del Viejo Continente tendrá sus propias listas de nombres sectorializadas por grupos de países. Según entiendo creo que sería algo así:

Por ejemplo, una borrasca potente que se acerque por el suroeste ibérico y afecte primero al sur de Portugal y siga su camino hacia Galicia, que afecte luego a Francia y que por último al final de su trayecto afecte a las Islas Británicas tendrá el nombre que las agencias española, francesa y portuguesa acuerden según una lista de nombres, y cuando afectase después a las Islas Británicas conservaría el nombre dado inicialmente por nosotros.
Si otra borrasca siguiese la misma trayectoria en sentido inverso las agencias del Reino Unido e Irlanda le darían el nombre acorde a su lista por afectarles a ellos primero, y luego al afectar a Francia, España y Portugal nuestras agencias emitirían los avisos con el nombre inicialmente dado por las agencias meteorológicas británicas.

Hacia un esquema unificado de nombres de borrascas intensas en Europa - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología




---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 21:24 ----------

Y aquí está el primer aviso emitido para Ana, la primera borrasca nombrada con este nuevo sistema que nos afectará el domingo y el lunes:


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Dic 2017)

Aemet acaba de poner algunas alertas rojas por viento debido al paso de la ciclogénesis explosiva Ana para hoy y para mañana lunes:













Por mi zona el vendaval aún no ha empezado, si bien los cielos llevan cubiertos desde el jueves y desde entonces no vemos el sol.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Dic 2017)

Los carteles electrónicos en la autovía de extremadura dan mucha risión, cuidadín vientos fuertes y lluvia :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Dic 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Los carteles electrónicos en la autovía de extremadura dan mucha risión, cuidadín vientos fuertes y lluvia :XX::XX::XX:.



Ya verás la risión dentro de unas horas, ya. ::


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Dic 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ya verás la risión dentro de unas horas, ya. ::



Eso, aluego veremos :X.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Dic 2017)

Muy pocas veces se ven mapas así con toda la península y Baleares recibiendo lluvia y fuerte viento al mismo tiempo:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (10 Dic 2017)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Muy pocas veces se ven mapas así con toda la península y Baleares recibiendo lluvia y fuerte viento al mismo tiempo:



Pues sí, porque si va a llover en el mediterráneo con situación y vientos del suroeste es que la inestabilidad es bastante gorda, no pasa a menudo


----------



## chicken (11 Dic 2017)

CICLOGÉNESIS EXPLOSIVA

La borrasca Ana mantiene en alerta este lunes a 44 provincias

Catalunya tiene aviso rojo, esto, es, riesgo extremo, en Lleida por rachas de viento que alcanzarán los 140 kilómetros por hora en cotas altas del valle de Arán.







El paso de la borrasca Ana por España mantiene hoy en alerta a cuarenta y cuatro provincias, salvo las extremeñas, por lluvias, viento y nieve con especial incidencia en Lleida, donde hay aviso rojo por fuerte viento, informa la Agencia de Meteorología (Aemet) en su web. [Consulta aquí las carreteras más afectadas por la ciclogénesis explosiva].

Catalunya tiene aviso rojo (riesgo extremo) en Lleida por rachas de viento que alcanzarán los 140 kilómetros por hora en cotas altas del valle de Arán, y alerta naranja (riesgo importante) en el resto de provincias por fuerte oleaje con olas de 4 a 5 metros y por viento de 120 kilómetros por hora en el Pirineo.

Todas las provincias de Andalucía mantienen la alerta naranja por fuertes rachas de viento o por fenómenos costeros adversos que dejarán olas entre 3 y 4 metros; en Cádiz, Córdoba, Granada, Málaga y Sevilla hay además alerta amarilla por lluvias que dejarán una acumulación de 20 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora.

Aragón tiene alerta naranja en toda la comunidad por fuertes rachas de viento de 130 km/h en cotas altas y en las laderas norte de los sistemas montañosos; la provincia de Huesca también tiene aviso naranja por lluvias en el Pirineo que dejarán 100 litros por metro cuadrado en 12 horas.

En Cantabria hay alerta naranja por costeros y por nevadas en el centro y en el valle de Villaverde con acumulaciones de 5 centímetros por encima de los 700 metros, y por encima de los 15 centímetros en cotas superiores a los 1.000 metros.

Castilla-La Mancha está en alerta naranja por rachas de viento de hasta 110 kilómetros por hora en toda la comunidad y alerta amarilla por nieve en Albacete, Cuenca y Guadalajara, mientras que en Castilla y León hay alerta amarilla por nevadas en todas las provincias, excepto Valladolid, Salamanca y Palencia, con una precipitación ente 5 y 12 centímetros de espesor.

Madrid continúa con alerta naranja por viento del suroeste que puntualmente puede superar rachas de 120 km/h, y aviso amarillo en las sierra por nevadas de 5 centímetros de espesor.

Navarra y Asturias siguen con aviso naranja por viento, nieve y costeros mientras que en el País Vasco, sólo Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa están en alerta amarilla por fenómenos costeros.

La Comunidad Valenciana tiene alerta naranja por fuerte oleaje en Alicante y aviso amarillo por viento en el resto de las comunidad.

En la Islas Baleares hay aviso naranja por fuerte temporal de olas y viento del suroeste fuerza 8 y olas de 4 metros; la Aemet prevé que el nivel medio del mar subirá unos 20 centímetros.

En Galicia permanece el aviso naranja por fuerte oleaje en toda la comunidad y alerta amarilla por nieve en las provincias de Lugo y Ourense por nevadas en una cota de nieve de 1.000 metros, ocasionalmente subiendo a 600 metros.

Murcia sigue con aviso naranja por vientos con rachas máximas de 90 km/h en el Campo de Cartagena y en Mazarrón y por fuerte oleaje de hasta 4 metros.

Las Islas Canarias y la Rioja mantienen la alerta amarilla por lluvias y nevadas respectivamente y en Ceuta está activada la alerta naranja por vientos de 90 kilómetros por hora y en la Ciudad de Melilla continúa el aviso amarillo por vientos y fuerte oleaje.

La Aemet advierte de que con la alerta roja el riesgo meteorológico es extremo con fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales de intensidad excepcional y con un nivel de riesgo para la población muy alto y con la alerta naranja existe un riesgo meteorológico importante en fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales y con cierto grado de peligro para las actividades usuales.

Ciclogénesis explosiva: La borrasca Ana mantiene en alerta este lunes a 44 provincias | Diario Público


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Dic 2017)

4 l/m2 de mierda han caído por Manresa...mucho ruido y pocas nueces...


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Dic 2017)

Ana a última hora de la tarde se estaba alejando por el nordeste de Francia, pero hasta bien entrada la tarde se han notado los efectos eólicos de la tempestad, sobre todo en el este peninsular, mientras que ayer la zona más afectada fue el oeste y especialmente el noroeste.
Así se veía desde el espacio el alejamiento de Ana hacia tierras centroeuropeas:


----------



## HATE (12 Dic 2017)

El circo de piedrafita en el pirineo:


----------



## HATE (17 Dic 2017)

Hasta 2018 no veremos lluvia por España. Y para inicios de 2018 ya se vera si eso.

Veremos si 2017 no es el año mas seco desde 1950. El mas cálido desde que hay registros ya lo doy por descontado. 

En Madrid por lo menos seguro que es el mas seco. Y porque junio y agosto fueron muy húmedos. Si quitas esos dos meses llueve mas en algunos desiertos.


----------



## HATE (20 Dic 2017)

El otoño 2017 ha tenido un carácter muy cálido y muy seco, Se ha tratado del octavo otoño más cálido desde 1965 y el sexto más cálido desde el comienzo del siglo XXI. Este otoño sería el más seco en lo que llevamos del siglo XXI, y el tercero desde 1965, por detrás de 1978 y 1981.













Otoño 2017 muy cálido y muy seco - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


El año 2017 probablemente terminará siendo uno de los 3 más cálidos y secos desde que hay registros.

Twitter


----------



## HATE (24 Dic 2017)

Lluvia acumulada hasta el jueves:


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Dic 2017)




----------



## HATE (27 Dic 2017)

Hasta el 15 de diciembre han caído unos 451 mm. 

Los años mas secos fueron 2005 en que la precipitación anual fue de 468 mm y el año 1981 en que se acumularon 495 mm.


----------



## HATE (31 Dic 2017)

Diciembre terminara siendo un mes normal o húmedo en las montañas:

En el sistema ibérico:
Vega del Codorno: 114 mm
Duruelo de la sierra : 194 mm

En el sistema central:
Puerto de cotos: 176 mm

En la cordillera cantábrica:
Isoba: 191 mm

En la sierra de Cazorla
Cazorla 88.7 mm

Lo malo es que solo hay nieve en condiciones en los pirineos aunque todavía queda enero, febrero y marzo para acumular mas de 1 metro de nieve en las montañas.


----------



## HATE (4 Ene 2018)

Mañana un frente cruzara la península:

Twitter


----------



## HATE (7 Ene 2018)

Una nevada para recordar en Ávila y su provincia.

En la ciudad:


















En pueblos cerca de Ávila:


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2018)

Amanece en la meseta como si se tratase de un lugar mucho mas al norte de Europa. Al fondo esta Segovia:


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2018)

-18.2ºC de mínima en Cantalojas (sierra de ayllón). Frío de cojones.

Así se ve toda la nevada en el centro peninsular:







Tambien se ve en Africa la cordillera del atlas con una importante nevada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ene 2018)

en Tabarnia miseria y compañía...es lo que hay...


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2018)

Cerca de Navalacruz (Ávila)







-15.5ºC se registran a esta hora en Cantalojas. Como siga así baja de los -20.


----------



## HATE (9 Ene 2018)

Al final en Cantalojas bajaron hasta los -20.8ºC.


----------



## HATE (10 Ene 2018)

El 2017 no ha sido el mas seco por los pelos:

474 mm en 2017 y 468 mm en 2005.

El año 2017 ha sido el más cálido y el segundo más seco en España desde que hay registros


----------



## HATE (11 Ene 2018)

Segovia y al fondo peñalara y los montes carpetanos:


----------



## HATE (17 Ene 2018)

Diciembre 2017: frío y normal en precipitaciones


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Ene 2018)

Para quienes vivan frente a las costas atlántica y cantabrica, cuidado con el oleaje.


----------



## HATE (26 Ene 2018)

Pensaba que con las lluvias de diciembre y las nevadas de enero los embalses de Madrid se iban a ir recuperando pero siguen bajando de nivel. Esta la tierra tan seca que se lo ha tragado todo.


----------



## planpatriota (26 Ene 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Diciembre 2017: frío y normal en precipitaciones



Ha llovido bastante por zona que es Cantabria y País Vasco


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Ene 2018)

En el interior montañoso del cuadrante sureste peninsular están de enhorabuena puesto que hoy han visto la nieve, pero es que para los próximos diez días se pueden acumular más de cincuenta centímetros de espesor en determinados enclaves montañosos de la zona, como muestra la siguiente imagen que han puesto por Meteored.
Hacia el cinco o seis de febrero podría suceder dicho episodio nivoso, siempre y cuando la previsión no falle, claro:


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Ene 2018)

Para los próximos diez días parece que se desinflan las expectativas nivosas para el sureste peninsular, pero a cambio se espera una gran nevada en las cordilleras cantabrica y pirenaica porque nos afectará una masa de aire frío proveniente de Finlandia:


----------



## chicken (31 Ene 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Ha llovido bastante por zona que es Cantabria y País Vasco



En cambio, ha sido un mes muy seco en casi toda la franja mediterránea.


----------



## HATE (31 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien sabe que fue de los vientos abregos?


----------



## HATE (1 Feb 2018)

Hay mas nieve en el atlas que en el sistema central :ouch:


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Feb 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Hay mas nieve en el atlas que en el sistema central :ouch:



Actualmente sí, pero dentro de una semana igual les ganamos si se porta bien el temporal que tenemos encima.
De todas formas hay que recalcar que el Atlas tiene montañas sensiblemente más elevadas que el Sistema Central.

Igualmente, la Cordillera Cantábrica sí que se va a ganar de largo en espesor al Atlas moruno con la que está cayendo ahora mismo.
Por redes sociales he leído hace un rato que en la estación de esquí leonesa de San Glorio han caído 80 cm entre ayer y hoy, y seguirá cayendo.


----------



## HATE (6 Feb 2018)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Actualmente sí, pero dentro de una semana igual les ganamos si se porta bien el temporal que tenemos encima.
> De todas formas hay que recalcar que el Atlas tiene montañas sensiblemente más elevadas que el Sistema Central.
> 
> Igualmente, la Cordillera Cantábrica sí que se va a ganar de largo en espesor al Atlas moruno con la que está cayendo ahora mismo.
> Por redes sociales he leído hace un rato que en la estación de esquí leonesa de San Glorio han caído 80 cm entre ayer y hoy, y seguirá cayendo.



110 cm de nieve en el puerto de Navacerrada. Sabiendo como ha sido el ultimo año me pongo a compararlo con este invierno y me entran ganas de llorar.

Puerto de Navacerrada:







Puerto de Navafria:


----------



## HATE (6 Feb 2018)

Enero de 2018 en España: cálido y húmedo


----------



## HATE (8 Feb 2018)

Vista del macizo de ubiña:







Maraña:







Estacion de esqui de san isidro:








Leitariegos:








Al fondo de ve el refugio collado jermoso. Comenta que llevan mas de tres metros de nieve ::


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Feb 2018)

hoy es el primer día que se ve el cielo azul en las webcam de Reinosa y Riaño. En el foro de meteo leo que hay otra entrada fría el sábado ( para el este sobre todo ) y otra más que empezará el lunes y seguirá los días siguientes


----------



## planpatriota (8 Feb 2018)

Que pena que esta mapa no se vaya a cumplir, sería la ostia para España
Pocas veces hay salidas tan brutales como esta



>


----------



## INE (8 Feb 2018)

-17.4º hoy de mínima en el puerto de Envalira, a 2.408 msn mar. En cima, nada de inversiones ni mariconadas, frío de verdad.







Baqueira, -7.2º en estos momentos,


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Feb 2018)

Han puesto por ahí estos gifs de Torrestío, Busdongo y Casares de Arbas ( todas en Leon )


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Feb 2018)

Los modelos intuyen un intenso episodio invernal en la recta final de febrero con abundantes nevadas en el norte, abundantes lluvias en el sur y temperaturas muy bajas en el momento clave del episodio.
De hoy al primer día de marzo dan estos acumulados nivosos. ¿Se cumplirá? ienso:


----------



## HATE (26 Feb 2018)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Feb 2018)

Aguatico estará contento.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Feb 2018)

Por ahora estoy expectante.

Hasta que no rebose el tranco de beas no me satisfaré.


----------



## qe12 (26 Feb 2018)

Para paliar los terribles efectos de la sequía estructural que padecemos, este episodio debería durar un mes. Por desgracia, no creo que dure más de una semana. En cualquier caso, son buenas noticias. En algunos lugares de la mitad norte podría haber acumulados de más de 100 litros. Es curioso el reparto de la nieve. De Madrid para abajo esto ya es África, y en cuestión de integrismos políticos y religiosos, cualquier país islámico.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Feb 2018)

Los modelos dan situación indefinida, se ha establecido una circulación en rombo que durará unos meses. Vamos, el clásico tren de borrascas atlánticas que en la península tienen un periodo de retorno de 5 a 10 años.


----------



## planpatriota (26 Feb 2018)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Los modelos dan situación indefinida, se ha establecido una circulación en rombo que durará unos meses. Vamos, el clásico tren de borrascas atlánticas que en la península tienen un periodo de retorno de 5 a 10 años.



La puta borrasca que llega del sur nos va a joder en el Cantabrico una ola de frío importante

Los del sur siempre jodiendo


----------



## coz (28 Feb 2018)

Estáis diciendo que para semana Santa hará mal tiempo???? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (2 Mar 2018)

307.4 mm llevan en El Hornillo (cara sur de Gredos)
318.6 mm en Cortegana (sierra de Aracena)
190.6 mm en Guadalupe
100.8 mm en Navahermosa (Toledo norte)
198.2 mm en Ronda
227 mm en Alpandeire (cerca de Ronda)
201 mm en Istán (sierra de las nieves)

Y todavía no ha terminado


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Mar 2018)

HATE dijo:


> 307.4 mm llevan en El Hornillo (cara sur de Gredos)
> 318.6 mm en Cortegana (sierra de Aracena)
> 190.6 mm en Guadalupe
> 100.8 mm en Navahermosa (Toledo norte)
> ...



Mientras tanto, en el secarral semiárido alicantino donde vive Misternini apenas habrán caído diez litros en los últimos días.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Mar 2018)

Pero luego tenemos que soportar que diga que Alicante es un vergel, por poner una foto de un pinar mediterráneo con un suelo lleno de matorrales y tierra sin ningún tipo de vegetación.

Debe estar preciosa la zona del Valle de Ambroz, La Vera y el Jerte, ¿nadie tiene fotos de la zona?


----------



## HATE (4 Mar 2018)

Circo de gredos:












Las primeras rocas deben medir casi dos metros y se han tapado por completo.


----------



## INE (4 Mar 2018)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en el secarral semiárido alicantino donde vive Misternini apenas habrán caído diez litros en los últimos días.



Las medias son las medias. Cuando vives en uno de los lugares más secos de Europa no se puede pedir más.


----------



## HATE (6 Mar 2018)




----------



## chicken (6 Mar 2018)

Qué ganas de que llegue ya la primavera.


----------



## HATE (8 Mar 2018)

Febrero 2018, según AEMET: húmedo y muy frío - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (9 Mar 2018)

Vista de la cara sur de Gredos de hace unos días. Falta la parte mas occidental.


----------



## HATE (13 Mar 2018)

Datos desde finales de febrero:

Sierra de Francia:

La Alberca: 525.8 mm

Sierra de Gredos:

El Hornillo: 708.8 mm
Puerto de El Pico: 817.8 mm 

Sierra de Aracena:
Alajar: 406.4 mm


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Mar 2018)

¿Nadie habla del excepcional periodo húmedo que estamos teniendo?

En la estación de Madrid retiro, que ya lleva acumulados más de 90 mm en el mes, pronto superará el récord de 2013 (ciento y poco creo), convirtiéndose en el marzo más húmedo desde 1947.

¿Solo se reflota este hilo para decir que el mes tal o cual fue el más cálido desde el año xxxx?


----------



## Kiral (14 Mar 2018)

Mas de 1000 litros lleva Grazalema en estos 15 dias. Y 1800 desde octubre.


----------



## HATE (18 Mar 2018)

El Segura más frío 

El proyecto FrostSE, que tiene instalados casi una treintena de termómetros en montañas y parajes altos de la demarcación hidrográfica, ha registrado temperaturas de hasta 20 grados bajo cero 


Se denomina FrostSE y su objetivo es cubrir una laguna informativa: conocer cuáles son los puntos más fríos de la cuenca del Segura. Esta es la iniciativa puesta en marcha por dos estudiantes del Departamento de Geografía de la Universidad de Murcia (UMU), David Espín y Víctor Ruiz Álvarez, en octubre de 2016.

La idea nació a raíz del proyecto de tesis doctoral de Espín, que se centraba en la investigación de los puntos más fríos del interior del Sureste Peninsular (heladas, inversiones térmicas...) y dentro de los límites de la demarcación hidrográfica del Segura.
«Nos dimos cuenta de que había mucha desinformación sobre las temperaturas en las zonas montañosas, por lo que hemos ido instalando escalonadamente una red de termómetros (datalogger) que ya cubren 29 puntos», explica Espín, quien añade que de algunas áreas ya tienen datos que cubren un año.

El joven geógrafo comenta que mucha gente verá inverosímil que una zona conocida especialmente por sus altas temperaturas pueda llegar a registrar valores tan bajos como -20ºC, más propios del norte peninsular.
Son las sierras de las provincias de Jaén y de Albacete las que concentran estas cifras (en puntos como Los Campos de Hernán Perea, por ejemplo). De hecho, en el paraje Dolina de Monterilla (Hernán Perea - Santiago Pontones, Jaén), el pasado 13 de diciembre se registraron durante la madrugada -20,1ºC.

Mientras, en la Región, el Pico Revolcadores y el embalse de la Risca en Campo de San Juan (ambos en Moratalla) son las zonas más frías, con temperaturas que pueden alcanzar hasta los 12ºC bajo cero. En el puerto del Aceniche (Lorca), entre Bullas y Avilés, se han registrado temperaturas mínimas de -10/-11ºC durante el pasado mes de diciembre.
Los termómetros suelen colocarse en parajes desconocidos, deshabitados, inhóspitos y de difícil acceso, donde la nieve y el frío son bastante constantes, según Espín. Por ello, pueden pasar meses hasta que los geógrafos, o algunos de los voluntarios que trabajan con ellos, suban a recoger los datos.

El proyecto seguirá como mínimo hasta 2020, año en el que Espín concluirá su tesis doctoral. «La idea es mantenerla después, pues el valor de este trabajo es su duración, para tener el mayor registro de datos posible; y también nos gustaría ampliar la red», señala el joven.

Hasta el momento, la financiación de la red de termómetros (cuyo coste oscila entre los 25 y los 100 euros) ha salido del bolsillo de David y sus compañeros. Sólo han recibido, gratis, dos garitas de protección para sendos datalogger por parte de la delegación territorial de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) de Murcia. Están a la espera de lograr un proyecto de investigación con el que seguir financiando esta iniciativa.


----------



## chicken (19 Mar 2018)

La primavera se hace de rogar:

El frío siberiano se instala en España el próximo lunes: hará 12 grados menos de lo normal para estas fechas

La primavera vendrá acompañada de frío, heladas y algo de nieve

El aire frío siberiano se ha vuelto a instalar en el norte de Europa y las predicciones indican que la semana que viene se irá extendiendo a otras zonas del continente. Según anticipa eltiempo.es, en el norte de España se notará ese desplome térmico a inicios de la semana que viene, con frío y nevadas.

El portal meteorológico, con expertos como Mario Picazo y José Antonio Maldonado, informan de que si España se salvó en parte de la anterior ola de aire frío siberiano que azotó a Europa, este fin de semana se notarán las temperaturas más bajas de lo normal, pero esto no estará asociado a la entrada de aire frío siberiano, sino que procederá de una masa de aire marítima.

A partir del lunes, temperaturas de hasta 12ºC menos de lo normal en estas fechas. La entrada de aire frío siberiano tan cerca de la primavera no es normal, pero se ha dado en alguna ocasión. Este aire frío comenzará a avanzar desde Rusia hacia Polonia y Alemania este sábado, llegando a Francia el domingo y a la mitad norte de la Península y Baleares el lunes. El martes podría llegar a más zonas de España, situando las temperaturas en valores por debajo de la media. Estas temperaturas se mantendrían en casi todo el país por debajo de lo normal toda la semana que viene.

Las temperaturas pueden situarse en algunas zonas hasta 12ºC por debajo de lo normal en esta época del año, especialmente las máximas. Podrían empezar a subir a partir del próximo jueves y viernes.

¿Volverá la nieve?

La primavera comienza el próximo día 20 de marzo y, de momento, lo hará con frío y nieve. Las nevadas el próximo lunes podrían ser en cotas bajas en el norte y centro de la Península, aunque las más importantes se esperan en zonas de montaña del norte peninsular. Además, volverán las heladas fuertes a zonas de montaña.

El frío siberiano se instala en España el próximo lunes: hará 12 grados menos de lo normal para estas fechas


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Mar 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Vista de la cara sur de Gredos de hace unos días. Falta la parte mas occidental.



Ahí va a durar la nieve hasta el inicio del verano, ya verás.


----------



## hartman (19 Mar 2018)

el domingo de ramos en sevilla van a salir los pasos en canoa.


----------



## Manoliko (19 Mar 2018)

hartman dijo:


> el domingo de ramos en sevilla van a salir los pasos en canoa.




¿Este año no van a rociar las nuves con mierda química?


----------



## chicken (20 Mar 2018)

hartman dijo:


> el domingo de ramos en sevilla van a salir los pasos en canoa.



Habrá que ver si realmente llueve. Las Semanas Santas tienden a ser cada vez más secas, en algunas de los últimos años no ha llovido nada.


----------



## HATE (21 Mar 2018)

Desde el invierno de 2014/15 no teníamos algo parecido a un invierno. Esperemos que el año que viene sea como mínimo parecido al de este año.













Información del invierno 2017-2018 | Aemetblog


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Mar 2018)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Habrá que ver si realmente llueve. Las Semanas Santas tienden a ser cada vez más secas, en algunas de los últimos años no ha llovido nada.



El cristo del gran chemtrail nunca falla


----------



## Kiral (21 Mar 2018)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Habrá que ver si realmente llueve. Las Semanas Santas tienden a ser cada vez más secas, en algunas de los últimos años no ha llovido nada.



No se yo... yo no recuerdo el año que aqui abajo han salido todas las procesiones... igual alguno si, pero juraria que de los ultimos 7-8 solo habra habido como mucho, 1.

De hecho, normalmente con la guasa comentamos, cuando falta agua, "ahora viene semana santa, y seguro que llueve".


----------



## chicken (22 Mar 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> No se yo... yo no recuerdo el año que aqui abajo han salido todas las procesiones... igual alguno si, pero juraria que de los ultimos 7-8 solo habra habido como mucho, 1.
> 
> De hecho, normalmente con la guasa comentamos, cuando falta agua, "ahora viene semana santa, y seguro que llueve".



Las Semanas Santas lluviosas de otras épocas están pasando a la historia. Cada vez es más habitual que no caiga una gota en Semana Santa o sólo llueva un poco al principio o al final.


----------



## HATE (5 Abr 2018)

El mes de marzo ha presentado en conjunto un carácter muy frío, con una temperatura media sobre España de 10,0 ºC, valor que queda 1,3 ºC por debajo de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del decimosexto marzo más frío desde 1965 y del tercero más frío en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de marzo de 2004 y 2016.








El mes de marzo ha sido en su conjunto extremadamente húmedo, de forma que la precipitación media mensual a nivel nacional alcanzó el valor de 163 mm, lo que supera ampliamente el triple del valor normal del mes que es de 47 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010) y supone el 347% de dicho valor. Provisionalmente podría decirse que este mes estaría entre los dos marzos más lluviosos desde 1965, junto con el mes de marzo del año 2013 que alcanzó una precipitación de 166 mm.










Marzo 2018 según AEMET: extremadamente húmedo y muy frío - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Abr 2018)

Tremendo mes de marzo, podremos decir a nuestros tataranietos : yo viví aquel marzo del 2018, se batieron dos records, el de lluvia y nieve y el de nicks de Qualición ... oh, cómo lo recuerdo


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (5 Abr 2018)

HATE dijo:


>



por cierto, es impresionante la barrera del sistema ibérico, chupa todo lo que queda y no deja pasar nada


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2018)

Aquí en Tabarnia, esta lloviendo algo más...pero vaya que tampoco nos vamos a ahogar...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Abr 2018)

Empieza mañana otro episodio largo de lluvias generalizadas en la península.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aquí en Tabarnia, esta lloviendo algo más...pero vaya que tampoco nos vamos a ahogar...



Ojalá. Aqui los pantanos se han quedado al 60%. Necesitamos mucho mas. El problema son las temperaturas, que van acercandose peligrosamente a los 30°, la evapotranspiracion es ya enorme.


----------



## halt_no_function (7 Abr 2018)

Una cosa curiosa es que según los climogramas de AEMET, la variación de las temperaturas y de las precipitaciones a lo largo de la primera mitad del año dista de ser uniforme: febrero y marzo son más secos de lo que "cabría esperar" y abril, más frío de lo que cabría esperar por el escaso incremento de temperaturas frente a marzo.

Por ejemplo, en Villafría (Burgos), (1981-2010).

```
Mes	T. Med.	Var. mes anterior	Precipitación		
Ene.	3.1	(-0,8ºC)		44	
Feb.	4.1	(+1ºC)			35	(Seco)
Mar.	7.0	(+2,9ºC)		34	(Seco)
Abr.	8.6	(+1,6ºC, frío)		61	
May.	12.2	(+3,6ºC)		63	
Jun.	16.5	(+4,3ºC)		41	
Jul.	19.5	(+3.0ºC)		23	
Ago.	19.5	(+0.0ºC)		23	
Sep.	16.1	(-3,4ºC)		38	
Oct.	11.5	(-4,6ºC)		60	
Nov.	6.6	(-4,9ºC)		60	
Dic.	3.9	(-2,7ºC)		63	
Año	10.7				546
```
Valores climatológicos normales: Burgos Aeropuerto - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Este patrón se veía de forma más pronunciada con los climogramas del periodo 1971-2000:





Aunque este patrón está ampliamente extendido por gran parte de la península ibérica,como en Madrid:





Incluso en Córdoba:






En todos los casos, marzos secos y abriles fríos.

Hemos tenido suerte con la sequía, pues este marzo ha roto la regla de ser un mes "seco" en gran parte de España.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Abr 2018)

halt_no_function dijo:


> Una cosa curiosa es que según los climogramas de AEMET, la variación de las temperaturas y de las precipitaciones a lo largo de la primera mitad del año dista de ser uniforme: febrero y marzo son más secos de lo que "cabría esperar" y abril, más frío de lo que cabría esperar por el escaso incremento de temperaturas frente a marzo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en Villafría (Burgos), (1981-2010).
> 
> ...




Tanto como para llamarlo "seco"...
En buena parte del centro, del Levante y del cuadrante nordeste se produce esa secuencia de otoños y primaveras lluviosos, veranos muy secos e inviernos poco lluviosos,
(especialmente en febrero y en marzo).

En cambio en la costa andaluza, en toda la de Portugal e incluso en las Rías Bajas se da un máximo destacado de noviembre a enero, un verano muy seco respecto al invierno y una primavera que va siendo cada vez menos lluviosa según se acerca el verano.

Otra curiosidad es que de Lisboa siguiendo por Badajoz, Córdoba, Granada y Almería, todo lo que pilla al sur de esa linea imaginaria registra menos del cinco por ciento de la precipitación anual en los tres meses de verano, mientras que en zonas como Guipúzcoa, Huesca o Lérida ese valor ronda o incluso supera el veinte por ciento.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Abr 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> Ojalá. Aqui los pantanos se han quedado al 60%. Necesitamos mucho mas. El problema son las temperaturas, que van acercandose peligrosamente a los 30°, la evapotranspiracion es ya enorme.



Durante la presente semana vas a recibir más agua y las temperaturas serán bajas para la fecha, así que tranquilo.


----------



## chicken (10 Abr 2018)

¿Llegará el calor algún día?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Abr 2018)

Que le den por culo al calor


----------



## HATE (12 Abr 2018)

Pongo unas fotos que he sacado hoy de la sierra de Guadarrama:






















Casi sepultado por la nieve se ve un edificio:







Que en verano se ve así:


----------



## HATE (15 Abr 2018)

El aneto desde el montardo:







:8::8::8:


----------



## HATE (20 Abr 2018)

27ºC en Hamburgo
28.3ºC en Eindhoven 
28.3ºC en Colonia 
26.9ºC en Praga
25.6 en Copenhague ::::
29.2ºC en Paris


----------



## HATE (4 May 2018)

En el observatorio del puerto de Navacerrada ya no queda nada de nieve aunque en las zonas mas altas todavía queda mucha.

A ver si encuentro algún resumen de los días totales con nieve en el observatorio. De momento lo que se es que se volvió a alcanzar el metro de nieve. Cosa que no sucedía desde el 2005.


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2018)

La entidad Vaisala ha sacado un nuevo mapa global de descargas eléctricas por kilómetro cuadrado al año basado en el recuento total de los rayos que han impactado en la superficie terrestre y marítima desde 2013 hasta 2017 (ambos inclusive):

Nuevo mapa global y actualizado de descargas eléctricas de Vaisala - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología

Seguro que en países con tan poca actividad eléctrica (como Egipto o Chile) puede que algunas veces sus habitantes hayan escuchado truenos muy de vez en cuando, pero seguramente muchos de ellos estarían dentro de edificios o viviendas y no han tenido ocasión de ver en directo rayos nube-tierra.
Las pocas personas de esas zonas que sí han tenido ocasión de verlos seguramente sean tan conscientes de la rareza del fenómeno que alardearán de ello ante familiares y amigos.


----------



## HATE (5 May 2018)

El mes de abril ha presentado en conjunto un carácter cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 13,7 ºC, en cuanto a precipitación en su conjunto muy húmedo, aunque muy próximo a húmedo, con una media sobre España de 89 mm














Abril 2018: cálido y muy húmedo según AEMET - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## overdrive1979 (5 May 2018)

Que curioso resulta este mapa de las temperaturas máximas registradas ayer viernes en toda Europa. Casi todo el continente entre 17° C y 23° C, excepto algunas zonas de Europa oriental que rondaron los 30° C:


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 May 2018)

También deben haber islas en medio del Pacífico donde sus habitantes nunca han visto rayos.


----------



## HATE (6 May 2018)

Todavía queda mucha nieve en peñalara:








Gredos como siempre es la zona con mas nieve del sistema central:


----------



## HATE (15 May 2018)

Resumen del espesor de nieve en el observatorio del puerto de Navacerrada 2017/18:







He sumado el numero de días con mas de 5 cm de nieve en el suelo y me ha dado 125 días. Igual he sumado algún día de mas o he quitado otro pero no he encontrado un resumen exacto.

Y esta grafica es un resumen desde la temporada 81/82:







Total, que ha nevado un huevo y ya esta ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (20 May 2018)

Llevamos unos cuantos días con chubascos y tormentas eléctricas en bastantes zonas de la península, y así seguirá en la semana que mañana empieza.
Para muestra la cantidad de rayos que cayeron ayer enme la península y en sus inmediaciones, nada más y nada menos que 6.555:


----------



## chicken (21 May 2018)

¿Alguien recuerda una primavera tan fresca y con un tiempo tan revuelto como la de este año?


----------



## Kiral (21 May 2018)

No. Y estoy pendiente siempre porque vivo de eso. Es posible que despues de la sequia del 92, pero yo era pequeño y no lo recuerdo.

Lo que si es verdad es que yo creo que lo que esta pasando es que se ha retrasado el año dos meses. El calor duro hasta noviembre (me bañe en la playa el dia 11), el frio entro a finalisimos de enero, empezo a llover a mediados de febrero, y ahora hay maximas de 27. Para el dia 1 de junio dan agua y 21 de maxima.

Y vivo en Sevilla.


----------



## HATE (21 May 2018)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda una primavera tan fresca y con un tiempo tan revuelto como la de este año?



La primavera de 2013 y la de 2016 fueron mucho mas frías y lluviosas que la de este año.


----------



## chicken (21 May 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> No. Y estoy pendiente siempre porque vivo de eso. Es posible que despues de la sequia del 92, pero yo era pequeño y no lo recuerdo.
> 
> Lo que si es verdad es que yo creo que lo que esta pasando es que se ha retrasado el año dos meses. El calor duro hasta noviembre (me bañe en la playa el dia 11), el frio entro a finalisimos de enero, empezo a llover a mediados de febrero, y ahora hay maximas de 27. Para el dia 1 de junio dan agua y 21 de maxima.
> 
> Y vivo en Sevilla.



Estamos casi a finales de mayo y parece marzo o como mucho abril. Ahora sólo falta que septiembre sea el mes más cálido del año y no se vaya el calor hasta diciembre.


----------



## HATE (29 May 2018)

Poco mas que decir:


----------



## HATE (1 Jun 2018)

Ojo a las temperaturas del mes de mayo en el norte de Europa:

Trondheim:







Varsovia:







Praga:







Berlín:







Helsinki:







Oslo:







Paris:







Deben estar flipandolo y gozándolo a la vez.


----------



## chicken (4 Jun 2018)




----------



## HATE (6 Jun 2018)

La primavera mas lluviosa en Madrid-Retiro desde que hay registros ::


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Jun 2018)

HATE dijo:


> La primavera mas lluviosa en Madrid-Retiro desde que hay registros ::



a cada primavera muy lluviosa le sigue otra mas seca q el xoxo de una vieja


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2018)

¿Como van las lluvias acumuladas a nivel nacional hasta la fecha? ¿Está siendo un año húmedo? 

¿No llega a copensar que el Otoño pasado apenas lloviese verdad?


----------



## HATE (11 Jun 2018)

Otro gran mes para la saca.

El mes de mayo de 2018 ha presentando un carácter normal en cuanto a temperaturas y precipitaciones.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jun 2018)

¿alguien sabe a qué se debe tanta lluvia este año? Es que no me parece ni medio normal, ha llovido como el triple que un año normal ::

¿de donde sale tanta agua? ¿Son chemtrails sanos? ¿habrá efecto rebote en meses posteriores con una gran sequía "para compensar"?



Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Como van las lluvias acumuladas a nivel nacional hasta la fecha? ¿Está siendo un año húmedo?
> 
> ¿No llega a copensar que el Otoño pasado apenas lloviese verdad?



no dispongo de datos pero por supuesto que está siendo húmedo, al menos aquí en Castilla León, es que miras el paisaje y parece que estamos en Asturias/Galicia y el tiempo parece más propio de Londres ::


----------



## HATE (15 Jun 2018)

Hoy 15 de junio por primera vez en lo que va de año se han alcanzado los 30ºC en Madrid (mucho ha tardado la verdad) y ahora si que podemos decir que se ha acabado lo bueno. A partir de ahora toca olas de calor, noches tropicales, polvo del sahara, salir a la calle a las 4 y sentir ese aire calentorro en toda la cara, bajar las persianas para que no entre el sol, meterte en el coche a 40ºC después de estar aparcado al sol, el verde de los campos morira y los pequeños arroyos desapareceran, ect. Una maravilla todo. Menos mal que venimos de 5 meses y medio espectaculares y que solo quedan dos meses y medio de infierno.

Mientras en Copenhague la hierba seca ::


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Jun 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy 15 de junio por primera vez en lo que va de año se han alcanzado los 30ºC en Madrid (mucho ha tardado la verdad) y ahora si que podemos decir que se ha acabado lo bueno. A partir de ahora toca olas de calor, noches tropicales, polvo del sahara, salir a la calle a las 4 y sentir ese aire calentorro en toda la cara, bajar las persianas para que no entre el sol, meterte en el coche a 40ºC después de estar aparcado al sol, el verde de los campos morira y los pequeños arroyos desapareceran, ect. Una maravilla todo. Menos mal que venimos de 5 meses y medio espectaculares y que solo quedan dos meses y medio de infierno.
> 
> Mientras en Copenhague la hierba seca ::



En España, en los días centrales del verano, es decir, del 15 de julio al 15 de agosto nunca entra un frente barriendo de oeste a este, o casi nunca, yo lo habré visto 2 ó 3 veces en toda mi vida, anda que si este año tan particular pasara eso ienso:


----------



## Monty (15 Jun 2018)

HATE dijo:


> Hoy 15 de junio por primera vez en lo que va de año se han alcanzado los 30ºC en Madrid (mucho ha tardado la verdad) y ahora si que podemos decir que se ha acabado lo bueno. A partir de ahora toca olas de calor, noches tropicales, polvo del sahara, salir a la calle a las 4 y sentir ese aire calentorro en toda la cara, bajar las persianas para que no entre el sol, meterte en el coche a 40ºC después de estar aparcado al sol, el verde de los campos morira y los pequeños arroyos desapareceran, ect. Una maravilla todo. Menos mal que venimos de 5 meses y medio espectaculares y que solo quedan dos meses y medio de infierno.
> 
> Mientras en Copenhague la hierba seca ::



Los 30 llegaron ayer por primera vez en este año a Sevilla. 

Hoy nos hemos ido a los 36. :´(

Pero las noches frescas, que es lo que importa.

Y toda Andalucía verde...


----------



## HATE (16 Jun 2018)

Voy en el tren por la provincia de Ávila y hay campos anegados. Para flipar.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Jun 2018)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> En España, en los días centrales del verano, es decir, del 15 de julio al 15 de agosto nunca entra un frente barriendo de oeste a este, o casi nunca, yo lo habré visto 2 ó 3 veces en toda mi vida, anda que si este año tan particular pasara eso ienso:



Por el tercio norte peninsular en esas fechas no es raro que pasen frentes de oeste a este, pero suelen ser la parte final y debilitada de los mismos mientras que la parte activa y potente de los mismos discurre por Francia.
Frentes bien formados que crucen de oeste a este toda la península afectando (y dejando lluvia también al sur de Andalucía) debe ser muy raro pero no imposible, así que algún caso habrá en el pasado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Jun 2018)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Por el tercio norte peninsular en esas fechas no es raro que pasen frentes de oeste a este, pero suelen ser la parte final y debilitada de los mismos mientras que la parte activa y potente de los mismos discurre por Francia.
> Frentes bien formados que crucen de oeste a este toda la península afectando (y dejando lluvia también al sur de Andalucía) debe ser muy raro pero no imposible, así que algún caso habrá en el pasado.



Ya, ya ... me refería a que alcancen al centro de la península


----------



## HATE (26 Jun 2018)

La primavera 2018 ha sido la más lluviosa de toda la serie desde 1965.












La primavera de 2018 en España: fría y extremadamente húmeda, según AEMET - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (1 Jul 2018)

Empieza julio y así de bien luce el macizo de la maladeta:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Jul 2018)

La maladeta esa es machista, heteropatriarcal y blanca ( como muestra la imágen ) :XX:


----------



## HATE (1 Jul 2018)

Esto es un hilo serio. Para decir chorradas esta el principal.


----------



## HATE (9 Jul 2018)

No hay mes malo.

Junio ha sido en su conjunto muy húmedo, con una precipitación media sobre España de 50 mm, valor que supera en un 61% el valor normal, que es de 31 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010), y en cuanto a temperaturas ha tenido un carácter normal.


----------



## HATE (11 Jul 2018)

El sol de medianoche desde cabo norte:


----------



## HATE (17 Jul 2018)

¿Por qué este verano no está haciendo el calor de otros años? ¿Qué está ocurriendo?

Salvo en algunas comunidades del este y sureste peninsular, el verano este año no está siendo tan cálido como nos suele tener acostumbrados, y buena muestra de ello es que, de momento, sólo en jornadas puntuales se han alcanzando los 40ºC en las zonas típicamente más calurosas de la península.

Basta con comparar los datos que tuvimos el verano pasado con los que estamos registrando en lo que llevamos del actual, por ejemplo, el caso de Córdoba: el verano pasado mayormente por encima de los 38/42ºC y hasta 45ºC, pero este año las temperaturas se sitúan entre los 34 a 37ºC, y sólo algunos días de 38/40ºC.

La infografía superior trata de mostrar la configuración atmosférica que estamos teniendo -de media- este verano y sus efectos en Europa. Con ella, queda en evidencia el claro patrón cálido que está afectando a buena parte del continente europeo, pero con la excepción de zonas próximas al Atlántico; como la península.

Esta configuración viene marcada principalmente por un anticiclón de las Azores más al oeste de su posición habitual, permitiendo el descuelgue de pequeñas perturbaciones desde el Atlántico norte que alcanzan la península limitando las temperaturas y con tormentas repartidas localmente fuertes.

También viene destacando la deriva al norte de Europa del anticiclón de Azores (o parte de él), generando bloqueos puntuales en Reino Unido-Escandinavia que asocian temperaturas bastante por encima de lo normal, lo que ha llevado a la superación de algunos récords en países nórdicos semanas atrás.

Una situación que, lejos de cambiar, probablemente siga manteniéndose en las inmediatas semanas, ya que el anticiclón continuará entre Bermudas-Azores, quedando su mayor influencia lejos de la fachada atlántica europea.

De este modo, la península Ibérica y otras zonas de Europa seguirán quedando en ‘tierra de nadie’, permitiendo el acercamiento de vaguadas y embolsamientos de aire frío desde el noroeste, evitando el avance normal de la dorsal norteafricana a través del suroeste europeo.

Todo ello, a las puertas del momento más cálido del año: la Canícula. Sin embargo, a medio y largo plazo no se contempla ningún episodio de calor destacable para España, salvo días puntuales con temperaturas de hasta 38ºC.

Uno de los aspectos que más está llamando la atención estas semanas es la enorme acumulación de aire extremadamente cálido sobre Argelia, donde este mes de julio se ha alcanzado una de las temperaturas más altas de todo África en mucho tiempo, según datos de la OMM (Organización Meteorológica Mundial).

En Ouargla (Argelia), el termómetro marcó ¡51.3ºC! el pasado 5 de julio 2018, superando el récord anterior -fiable- del continente africano, que databa de 1961 con 50.7ºC en Esmara (Sahara Occidental).

Es cierto que hay datos antiguos que incluso superan la marca del récord actual, pero siempre se ha dudado bastante de la fiabilidad de la instrumentación usada antiguamente, por lo que la mayoría de esos datos extremos nunca han llegado a ser reconocidos.

El nuevo récord oficial refleja la increíble acumulación de calor que actualmente se aloja en las regiones del noroeste africano, al no poder liberarse la dorsal norteafricana hacia el norte por las continuas incursiones de aire fresco desde el Atlántico este año.

Además, no sólo hablamos de récord en la que es una de las regiones ‘madre’ del calor extremo por excelencia, sino que también en otras partes del hemisferio norte se están superando numerosos récords de calor, tal y como muestra el resumen superior.

La buena noticia es que, como decimos, parece que tendremos que seguir esperando para ver algún episodio de temperaturas superiores a los 40ºC de forma homogénea.

Y es que, a fecha de hoy, las previsiones semanales mantienen una tendencia ligeramente fresca para gran parte de la península en lo que queda de julio

¿Por qué este verano no está haciendo el calor de otros años? ¿Qué está ocurriendo?

---------- Post added 17-jul-2018 at 11:34 ----------

Este gif da miedo:


----------



## HATE (18 Jul 2018)




----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Jul 2018)

HATE dijo:


> ¿Por qué este verano no está haciendo el calor de otros años? ¿Qué está ocurriendo?
> 
> Salvo en algunas comunidades del este y sureste peninsular, el verano este año no está siendo tan cálido como nos suele tener acostumbrados, y buena muestra de ello es que, de momento, sólo en jornadas puntuales se han alcanzando los 40ºC en las zonas típicamente más calurosas de la península.
> 
> ...



Es curioso. Por qué casi siempre el infierno de calor siempre se queda sobre argelia y no sobre libia o egipto?

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## burbuja81 (24 Jul 2018)

Un sitio interesante con clima para España: aquí


----------



## HATE (26 Jul 2018)

El agujero negro que no cesa:


----------



## HATE (3 Ago 2018)

Por suerte las próximas semanas el calor desaparecerá. Si se cumplen las previsiones.......


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Ago 2018)

Espero que sea la primera y última ola de calor del año.


----------



## HATE (3 Ago 2018)

El secarral francés:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Ago 2018)

El secarral es toda europa.

Acabo de venir de Chequia y no he pasado mas calor en mi vida. Todo el campo esta amarillo, no hay diferencia con nuestros secarrales

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astroman (3 Ago 2018)

no he vivido calor mas demoniaco que en praga a 36 grados,esos paises a esas temperaturas son la puta jungla


----------



## halt_no_function (5 Ago 2018)

31,7 grados de mínima han tenido ayer en Castuera (Badajoz). Si no es el récord absoluto de temperatura mínima más alta de la península poco le falta.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Ago 2018)

Este hilo ya no se ve en tapatalk. Habria que pensar en uno nuevo..

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (7 Ago 2018)

El mes de julio ha presentado en conjunto un carácter normal, con una temperatura media sobre España de 24,2 ºC, valor que queda 0,2 ºC por encima de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del decimoctavo julio más cálido desde 1965 (el trigésimo séptimo más frío) y del décimo más cálido (el noveno más frío) en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI.







Julio ha sido en su conjunto húmedo, con una precipitación media sobre España de 21 mm, lo que supone un valor cercano al valor normal de este mes que es de 20 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010), siendo superior a dicho valor normal en un 5%.








Julio de 2018, desigual en cuanto a temperaturas y precipitaciones. | Aemetblog


----------



## HATE (13 Sep 2018)

Joder con agosto. Menos mal que venimos de meses gloriosos:

Se ha tratado del segundo agosto más cálido desde 1965, por detrás tan solo de agosto de 2003, que resultó 0,6 ºC más cálido que el de 2018. Por tanto, se ha tratado también del segundo agosto más cálido en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI.

En cuanto a precipitaciones, agosto ha sido en su conjunto normal, con una precipitación media sobre España de 20 mm, lo que supone un 11% por debajo de la media de este mes que es de 23 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010).













Agosto de 2018: el segundo más cálido y normal en cuanto a lluvias, según AEMET - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (20 Sep 2018)

Con la basura de veranos que hemos tenido los tres años anteriores nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes aunque agosto ha jodido bastante la media:

El verano climatológico de 2018, que agrupa los meses de junio, julio y agosto, ha sido cálido en el conjunto de España, aunque con desigualdad según las zonas. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, el verano ha presentado un carácter muy húmedo. Las precipitaciones fueron, en muchas ocasiones, en forma de chubascos acompañados de tormenta.















El verano de 2018, cálido, muy húmedo y con muchas tormentas - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (2 Oct 2018)

Tenemos dos nuevas estaciones meteorológicas para seguir en tiempo real:

En sierra nevada a 2.500 msnm:

Meteoclimatic

Vega de liordes en los picos de europa. Se llegan a registrar hasta -30ºC en invierno.

Cazatormentas | Información de la estación - Cazatormentas


----------



## chicken (2 Oct 2018)

Este año las estaciones van atrasadas. El frío se prolongo más de lo normal, no llegó el calor fuerte hasta principios de agosto (julio pareció una prolongación de la primavera) y ahora no acaba de irse el calor.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Oct 2018)

Que viene Leslie:


----------



## chicken (9 Oct 2018)

El nivel de los embalses está al 52,27% tras la última actualización:

Embalses.net - Estado de los Embalses, pantanos y presas de España

Son casi 14 puntos por encima de hace un año, cuando estaban al 38,32%, y a un nivel muy similar a la media de los últimos 10 años (52,38%).


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Oct 2018)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Que viene Leslie:




Leslie, Ana, Carmen, Giselle, Katia, Telmva, joder con los nombrecitos de las borrascas.
Petronila, Romualda, Rufa, Salustiana, eso SÍ son nombres para borrascas.

Pdt. Mañana llueve en Toledo en general.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Leslie, Ana, Carmen, Giselle, Katia, Telmva, joder con los nombrecitos de las borrascas.
> Petronila, Romualda, Rufa, Salustiana, eso SÍ son nombres para borrascas.
> 
> Pdt. Mañana llueve en Toledo en general.



Y en el Alcázar en particular.


----------



## chicken (10 Oct 2018)

El tiempo en el puente del Pilar: llega la primera ciclogénesis del otoño; la lluvia remite el viernes

Este fin de semana llega el puente del Pilar, una festividad muy esperada por ser la primera tras el fin del verano. Sin embargo, el puente llega de la mano de la primera ciclogénesis del otoño, según ha informado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). No obstante, conforme avance el puente, el tiempo irá mejorando, las lluvias remitiendo y subirán las temperaturas.

El jueves 11 llegará a la Península un frente atlántico que dará lugar a precipitaciones que se irán trasladando de oeste a este. Estas serán más intensas y generalizadas en la mitad occidental, especialmente en Galicia y las laderas sur de los sistemas montañosos.

En el área mediterránea, el frente llegará muy debilitado por lo que, de producirse precipitaciones, estas serán débiles y ocasionales. Mientras que en Canarias hay probabilidad de algún chubasco ocasional.

En cuanto a las temperaturas, las diurnas aumentarán en el área mediterránea y descenderán en el noroeste. Al tiempo que las temperaturas nocturnas aumentarán en la Península y Baleares.

La previsión de la Aemet para el viernes 12 y el sábado 13 es que las precipitaciones tiendan a remitir aunque podrán producirse chubascos ocasionales en cualquier punto de la Península y Baleares. En Canarias, la probabilidad de chubascos es alta para el sábado en las islas occidentales. Las temperaturas ascenderán en estos dos días de forma generalizada y habrá fuertes rachas de viento en la cordillera Cantábrica y el noroeste de Galicia.

Para el último día del puente del Pilar, el domingo 14, hay cierta incertidumbre en la predicción debido a la presencia sobre el Atlántico del ciclón tropical Leslie, catalogado como tormenta tropical. Aunque su trayectoria aún no se puede determinar con mucha precisión, la Aemet apunta a que el ciclón podría situarse tanto cerca de Canarias como sobre la Península.

El tiempo en el puente del Pilar: llega la primera ciclogénesis del otoño; la lluvia remite el viernes | España


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Oct 2018)

Los modelos ven cada vez más probable que Leslie impacte en las costas ibéricas en algún punto entre Lisboa y Cádiz durante la madrugada del próximo domingo.


----------



## HATE (12 Oct 2018)

Nos libramos del calor en mayo, junio y julio pero entre agosto y septiembre nos hemos comido una buena mierda:

El mes de septiembre de 2018 ha sido el más cálido desde el comienzo de la serie de datos en 1965, superando en 2,4ºC la temperatura media del período de referencia 1981-2010 y en 0,1ºC la temperatura media del anterior septiembre más cálido, hasta ahora el del año 1987. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, han sido muy desiguales y le han conferido al mes un carácter seco, con una precipitación un 29% inferior al valor normal del mes.











Septiembre de 2018, mes seco y extremadamente cálido según AEMET - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (15 Oct 2018)

La escupidera del Monte Perdido con un metro de nieve:

El paso de la tormenta Leslie ha dejado 110 lts de precipitación que por encima cota 2.500mts han sido en forma de nieve. Estas dos fotos son de hoy mismo en la “escupidera” donde el grosor supera el metro y nos ha sido imposible alcanzar la cumbre. Seguiremos informando, pero como siempre ocurre por estas latitudes en una semana hemos pasado del verano al invierno sin detenernos en el otoño!


----------



## chicken (16 Oct 2018)

El tiempo en Valencia: vuelve la amenaza de la «gota fría» para esta semana

La Aemet prevé fuertes lluvias en la Comunidad Valenciana a partir del jueves







La temida «gota fría» vuelve a acechar a la Comunidad Valenciana. Una vez pasados los efectos colaterales del huracán «Leslie», la precidicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) alerta de lluvias y tormentas muy fuertes que darían comienzo el jueves y se prolongarían, como mínimo, hasta el fin de semana.

Las fuertes precipitaciones previstas por la Aemet estarán asociadas a una nueva depresión aislada en altura (DANA), también conocida como «gota fría», que chocará con masas de aire cálido y muy húmedo procedentes del Mar Mediterráneo, lo que puede provocar deparar varios días de lluvias intensas en la mayor parte del territorio de la Comunidad Valenciana.

En la ciudad de Valencia, la Aemet eleva al cien por ciento la posibilidad de chubascos para el viernes, en una jornada en la que los termómetros no superarán los veintiún grados.

A la espera de que cumplan los pronósticos, la Comunitat Valenciana tendrá este martes chubascos probables en la mitad sur, temperaturas con pocos cambios pero con descensos locales en las mínimas y ascensos locales en las máximas, y el viento soplará del noroeste flojo en el litoral, y variable flojo en el resto.

El tiempo en Valencia: vuelve la amenaza de la «gota fría» para esta semana


----------



## HATE (18 Oct 2018)

Hoy ha nevado con cierta contundencia en sierra nevada:


----------



## HATE (31 Oct 2018)

Una nevada histórica en la cordillera cantábrica para ser octubre:


----------



## HATE (5 Nov 2018)

Mientras en el suroeste de Europa no hacen mas que llover y nevar, en el centro y este hace un calor tremendo para estar en noviembre:







https://www.tiempo.com/ram/475711/tren-de-frentes-peninsula-calor-ausencia-precipitaciones-europa/


----------



## HATE (10 Nov 2018)

Este octubre ha tenido una temperatura media sobre España de 16ºC. Desde el puto 2012 no teníamos una temperatura tan parecida. Lo mas cercano fue el 2014 con 16,4ºC. Ya han pasado años.

En cuanto a precipitaciones, octubre ha sido en su conjunto húmedo, con una precipitación media sobre España de 98 mm, valor que supera en un 26% el valor normal, de 78 mm. También desde 2012 no teníamos un octubre húmedo.












Octubre de 2018 en España: normal en cuanto a temperaturas, y húmedo - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## bonobo (13 Nov 2018)

Buenas noches, alguien sabe donde puedo consultar mapas de viento en el atlantico a tiempo real? si ademas ofrece predicciones mejor. Muchas gracias.

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (14 Nov 2018)

bonobo dijo:


> Buenas noches, alguien sabe donde puedo consultar mapas de viento en el atlantico a tiempo real? si ademas ofrece predicciones mejor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk



Mandale un privado al autor de este hilo.


----------



## panaderia (16 Nov 2018)

tengo unas dudas.
1-hay veces que hay nubes pero no llueve. ¿a que se debe? Cuando está despejado obviamente no llueve,pero no entiendo como es posible que haya nubes y no llueva. De repente se pasa de no llover a llover.

2-Cuando llueve, ¿la lluvia termina porque se acaba el agua o por que las nubes se van a otro lado?

3- Las nubes se mueven por el viento? Es decir, si en la superficie el viento de norte a sur, las nubes seguirán esa misma dirección o no?

gracias y perdonad por las dudas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Nov 2018)

panaderia dijo:


> tengo unas dudas.
> 1-hay veces que hay nubes pero no llueve. ¿a que se debe? Cuando está despejado obviamente no llueve,pero no entiendo como es posible que haya nubes y no llueva. De repente se pasa de no llover a llover.
> 
> 2-Cuando llueve, ¿la lluvia termina porque se acaba el agua o por que las nubes se van a otro lado?
> ...



1. Unas nubes tienen más carga de humedad y más espesor dando lugar a lluvia


2. Por ambas cosas, pero es más frecuente que se acaben por que se han desplazado a otro lado por el viento dominante en capas medías y altas de la atmósfera.

3. Sí, pero el vector que las mueve es la dirección del viento en capas medias y altas de la atmósfera, que a veces no tiene porqué coincidir con el viento dominante en la superficie terrestre.


----------



## panaderia (19 Nov 2018)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> 1. Unas nubes tienen más carga de humedad y más espesor dando lugar a lluvia
> 
> 
> 2. Por ambas cosas, pero es más frecuente que se acaben por que se han desplazado a otro lado por el viento dominante en capas medías y altas de la atmósfera.
> ...



1) tu eres capaz de diferenciar si una nube es de lluvia o no?
puede darse el cao de que una nube tenga poca agua dentro pero vaya llenandose de agua poco a poco?
explicamelo mejor. O pasa link


----------



## HATE (25 Nov 2018)

El curavacas visto desde la meseta:


----------



## McCoy (25 Nov 2018)

bonobo dijo:


> Buenas noches, alguien sabe donde puedo consultar mapas de viento en el atlantico a tiempo real? si ademas ofrece predicciones mejor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk



Esta app esta bastante bien. Near real time

WINDY APP - la previsión de viento - Aplicaciones en Google Play


----------



## HATE (25 Nov 2018)

Nieve en los alpes y pirineos:







Mucha mas nieve en la vertiente sur de los pirineos que en la norte cuando lo normal es que suceda al revés.


----------



## HATE (29 Nov 2018)

Como luce el Gran Sasso (apeninos)


----------



## HATE (6 Dic 2018)

El mes de noviembre ha presentado, en cuanto a las temperaturas y en conjunto, un carácter normal, con una temperatura media sobre España de 11,3 ºC, valor que queda 0,3 ºC por encima de la media de este mes. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, éstas han superado en un 32% el valor promedio, situado en 80 l/m2 en el período de referencia 1981-2010












Noviembre de 2018 en España, húmedo y con temperaturas cercanas a la media - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (17 Dic 2018)

Otoño de 2018 en España: muy cálido y más lluvioso de lo normal



























Otoño de 2018 en España: muy cálido y más lluvioso de lo normal - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## HATE (22 Dic 2018)

He encontrado este mapa muy interesante con las anomalías de precipitacion desde 1950:


----------



## HATE (27 Dic 2018)

El diciembre mierdoso con temperaturas aberrantes y sin lluvia no falla y eso que es un mes muy lluvioso en gran parte de España:


----------



## HATE (7 Ene 2019)

El mes de diciembre ha presentado en conjunto un carácter cálido aunque cercano a muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 9,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,2 ºC por encima de la media de este mes. Y ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media sobre España de 28 mm lo que supone el 34 % de la media de este mes que es de 82 mm (Periodo de Referencia 1981-2010).












Diciembre de 2018 en España: cálido y muy seco - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## chicken (8 Ene 2019)

HATE dijo:


> El mes de diciembre ha presentado en conjunto un carácter cálido aunque cercano a muy cálido, con una temperatura media sobre España de 9,2 ºC, valor que queda 1,2 ºC por encima de la media de este mes. Y ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media sobre España de 28 mm lo que supone el 34 % de la media de este mes que es de 82 mm (Periodo de Referencia 1981-2010).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mapa no deja lugar a dudas: diciembre ha sido un mes extremadamente seco en casi toda Andalucía y Cataluña, parte de Valencia, Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha e incluso algunas comarcas de Asturias y Cantabria.

Ahora hay un anticiclon potentísimo, que probablemente durará dos semanas más (como mínimo) y enero también será un mes seco.


----------



## el mensa (8 Ene 2019)

HATE dijo:


> He encontrado este mapa muy interesante con las anomalías de precipitacion desde 1950:



Interesante documento. En el se pueden ver las cíclicas sequías de la costa sureste mediterránea a la perfección.


----------



## chicken (9 Ene 2019)

Este invierno está siendo, de momento, un calco del de hace siete años (2012): bastante frío y muy seco, debido a un anticiclón que parece inamovible.


----------



## HATE (12 Ene 2019)

Aunque estemos metido en un periodo de asco meteorológico venimos de un año histórico:

El año 2018 ha sido cálido en España, con una temperatura media superior en 0,4 ºC al valor promedio anual. Ha sido el noveno más cálido en lo que llevamos del siglo XXI y el decimosegundo desde el comienzo de la serie en 1965. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, se ha tratado de un año muy húmedo, con un 25% más de lluvias respecto al valor promedio. Ha sido el segundo año más lluvioso del presente siglo y el quinto desde 1965.












El año 2018 en España: cálido y muy húmedo - Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## chicken (14 Ene 2019)

Tiempo esta semana: vuelve por fin la inestabilidad

Vuelven las nubes, las lluvias y la nieve esta semana a nuestro país. Ha costado que cambiara el escenario meteorológico, pero ahora todo apunta a que la segunda mitad del mes será movida.







Esta semana sí. Las piezas están cambiando sobre el tablero meteorológico y pronto empezarán a llegar nubes, precipitaciones y nieve a nuestras montañas. Estamos de enhorabuena. En las próximas 48 horas la nubosidad quedará restringida al Cantábrico, donde incluso podrán caer cuatro gotas. También permanecerán los bancos de niebla y las heladas en los valles peninsulares, los primeros sobre todo en Castilla y León, puntos del Ibérico e interior de Cataluña.

Miércoles: frente frío y cambio de patrón

A lo largo del miércoles las nubes irán in crescendo, especialmente por el tercio oeste y el sur de la Península Ibérica. En estas zonas se podrán registrar algunos chubascos débiles, más probables en Galicia y la zona del Estrecho. En el noroeste la cota de nieve descenderá hasta los 1000 o 1400 metros. También caerán algunas gotas en la cara norte de las islas Canarias de mayor relieve. En el resto del país los intervalos nubosos desfilarán de oeste a este sin pena ni gloria. Las nieblas en los valles interiores de la Península podrán ser persistentes. Descenderán las temperaturas.

En la jornada del jueves el frente frío llegará a la mitad oriental peninsular, Baleares y Canarias. En estas zonas las nubes serán abundantes y descargarán chubascos. En el litoral central catalán, la zona del Estrecho y los archipiélagos las lluvias tendrán algo más de entidad; en el resto de la vertiente mediterránea allá donde aparezcan serán anecdóticas. La nubosidad se extenderá por el este peninsular, pero no abandonará la fachada cantábrica. Por allí las precipitaciones serán persistentes. La nieve aparecerá a partir de los 1000 metros en el norte y centro peninsular, y de los 1500 en Andalucía. Hará frío.

Después, ¡pasillo al aire polar!

Los mapas de predicción aguardan bastante incertidumbre pero, en cualquier caso, parece que tras el mencionado frente, y gracias a la retirada del anticiclón más allá de Azores, se abrirá un pasillo al aire polar bastante duradero. El viernes una nueva línea inestable dejará lluvias en el noroeste peninsular y en la vertiente cantábrica. También se desplegarán paraguas en Baleares, norte de las islas Canarias y quizás, puntualmente, a orillas del Mediterráneo.

Este fin de semana podría llegar una pequeña borrasca desde el Atlántico capaz de reactivar las precipitaciones. El modelo ECMWF ahora mismo apuesta por lluvias hasta el mediodía del sábado en el Cantábrico e interior peninsular; por la tarde y noche sobre todo en el cuadrante suroeste. El domingo huele a día de impás, con chubascos en el noroeste de la Península Ibérica. Las temperaturas continuarán siendo fresquitas y la nieve aparecerá en cotas medias y altas. ¡Vuelve el movimiento!

Tiempo esta semana: vuelve por fin la inestabilidad


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Ene 2019)

¡Vuelve la nieve el próximo sábado a muchas zonas montañosas de la península!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Ene 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Este invierno está siendo, de momento, un calco del de hace siete años (2012): bastante frío y muy seco, debido a un anticiclón que parece inamovible.



Que mal, luego llegaran las lluvias, pocas y mal caidas de golpe en un mes. O no. Ni siquiera.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 13:19 ----------




overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Vuelve la nieve el próximo sábado a muchas zonas montañosas de la península!



En los sistemas del sur no ha caido ni un solo copo en lo que va de invierno, salvo en lo mas alto de sierra nevada.

Creo que la sierra de madrit aun sigue pelada de nieve. Un desastre.


----------



## kenny220 (29 Ene 2019)

embalse santa teresa-salamanca
misma semana año 2018- 37,70%
misma semana año 2019- 68,35%


----------



## Antoni13 (1 Feb 2019)

En mi pueblo por fin llovió ayer. En enero solo había registrado 16 litros, cuando la media es 202. Mañana llega otra vez el anticiclón de bloqueo que ya lleva 50 dias y solo ha dejado pasar dos borrascas. Otra vez como en el 2017...


----------



## chicken (5 Feb 2019)

Tiempo para hoy: se impone el anticiclón de las Azores







El anticiclón de las Azores se impondrá esta semana en la mayor parte de España coincidiendo con el ecuador del invierno después de que las borrascas profundas ‘Gabriel’ y ‘Helena’ marcaran el tiempo la semana pasada con temporales de lluvias extensas, nevadas intensas, olas altas y heladas nocturnas.

Uno de los portavoces de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Rubén del Campo, señaló a Servimedia que “después de la tempestad viene la calma”, en el sentido de que esta semana estará presidida por “el tiempo anticiclónico, estable y sin grandes sobresaltos”.

“El anticiclón se sitúa cerca de la península y garantizará un tiempo estable para los próximos días, sin apenas precipitaciones y temperaturas que subirán hasta mediados de semana, aunque luego bajarán un poco”, indicó.

En líneas generales, el cielo estará esta semana soleado de día y estrellado de noche en la mayor parte de España, y los termómetros marcarán temperaturas por encima de lo normal para esta época del año hasta el próximo jueves, de manera que habrá entre cinco y seis grados más de lo habitual en muchas zonas del interior peninsular.

Del Campo indicó que las temperaturas rebasarán los 20 grados en el litoral mediterráneo y en Andalucía, en tanto que rondarán entre 15 y 17 en el centro peninsular, en el valle del Ebro se situarán en torno a 14 y 16 grados, y en la Meseta Norte oscilarán entre 10 y 12.

Las temperaturas podrían llegar a 24 grados este jueves en Murcia, donde se espera un fin de semana agradable con máximas de 23 grados. También se esperan valores altos en Alicante (23ºC el jueves y el domingo), Valencia (22 el martes y el domingo), Málaga (22 el jueves y el sábado), Sevilla (21 el jueves), Córdoba (20 el miércoles y el jueves) y Huelva (20 el jueves).

DÍA A DÍA

Por otro lado, Del Campo indicó que este martes predominará el tiempo estable en todo el país, si bien pueden aparecer precipitaciones en puntos de Galicia y los Pirineos. “Es previsible que algunos cauces de ríos y arroyos aumenten su caudal en el Pirineo navarro”, advirtió.

El cielo estará poco nuboso en el resto de España, habrá nieblas en la Meseta Norte que tenderán a disiparse y son previsibles las calimas en Canarias. Las temperaturas subirán en todo el país, con ascensos de hasta seis grados en puntos de Burgos, Álava, Huesca, Lleida, Castellón y Alicante.

Del Campo subrayó que el miércoles será “un día similar, sin apenas precipitaciones en ningún punto de España”, si bien en algunas zonas del oeste de Galicia podría llover débilmente. En el resto del país habrá nubes altas o brillará el sol, persistirán las nieblas en la Meseta Norte y en la cuenca del Ebro, y las temperaturas ascenderán ligeramente.

En cuanto al jueves, Del Campo indicó que se acercará un frente atlántico “en principio poco activo”, pero dejará lluvias en Galicia, las comunidades cantábrica y puntos de los Pirineos, aunque débiles. La cota de nieve estará entre 1.200 y 1.400 metros. “En el resto de España, sin novedades”, añadió, antes de comentar que las temperaturas descenderán en el tercio norte.

A partir del viernes y hasta el final de esta semana, Del Campo recalcó que España estará bajo la influencia del anticiclón, si bien podría llover en el tercio norte peninsular y nevar por encima de 1.200 metros.

Tiempo para hoy: se impone el anticiclón de las Azores - Qué!


----------



## HATE (6 Feb 2019)

El mes de enero ha resultado en conjunto normal o algo frío, con una temperatura media sobre España de 7,1 ºC, valor que queda 0,1 ºC por debajo de la media de este mes, aunque cabe destacar la fuerte amplitud térmica diaria registrada, con temperaturas máximas por encima de lo normal y mínimas por debajo. Ha sido el vigesimoséptimo enero más frío desde 1965 y el séptimo más frío desde el comienzo del siglo XXI. En cuanto a las precipitaciones, el mes ha sido en su conjunto normal, aunque con una distribución espacial y temporal muy desigual. La precipitación media en España ha sido de 55 mm, lo que supone el 86 % de la media de este mes, que es de 64 mm (Periodo de Referencia 1981-2010).












Enero de 2019, normal en cuanto a temperaturas y precipitaciones - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## chicken (6 Feb 2019)

Debido a la presencia del anticiclón y al ambiente seco que trae, se está dando una circunstancia que suele ser propia del desierto: mucha diferencia entre temperaturas máximas y mínimas.


----------



## HATE (17 Feb 2019)

Con paso firme hacia el invierno mas cálido y uno de los menos lluviosos desde que hay registros. De las temperaturas que estan previstas para finales de semana prefiero ni hablar.


----------



## chicken (18 Feb 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Con paso firme hacia el invierno mas cálido y uno de los menos lluviosos desde que hay registros. De las temperaturas que estan previstas para finales de semana prefiero ni hablar.



Este invierno va camino de ser el segundo más seco en lo que va de siglo, sólo superado en este sentido por el de 2012.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Feb 2019)

Impresionante el calor que hace hoy y encima tenemos la península libre de nubes.


----------



## HATE (1 Mar 2019)

Pues se termino el invierno meteorológico mas mierda que he visto en mi vida. Lo que se conoce como invierno solo lo han visto por el norte y dos semanas. En el resto tres gotas y unas temperaturas que inducen al suicidio.

Y yo que pensaba que en 2017 ya había visto un año meteorológico demigrante..............


----------



## chicken (6 Mar 2019)

Hoy ha llovido en muchas zonas y, además, con vientos fuertes.


----------



## HATE (7 Mar 2019)

*Febrero de 2019 en España, un mes de récords: muy seco y muy soleado*












Febrero de 2019 en España, un mes de récords: muy seco y muy soleado


----------



## chicken (11 Mar 2019)

*Córdoba ha vivido el tercer invierno más seco en 105 años*

El trimestre diciembre-febrero dejó solo 50 mm en ocho días con lluvia | Récord en la media de las máximas del aeropuerto y también de la provincia | La mitad de la lluvia del trimestre en la provincia cayó entre el 31 de enero y el 1 de febrero gracias a la borrasca Helena








Los 105 inviernos en cuanto a lluvia, de más seco (marrón) a más húmedo (verde). En amarillo 2018/2019

Es la estación climatológica (1 de diciembre-28 de febrero) más lluviosa en Córdoba en promedio. Pero el invierno 2018/2019 se ha caracterizado por todo lo contrario. Tras un paupérrimo diciembre por quinto año consecutivo, un mes de enero que estuvo a punto de irse de vacío y un desastroso febrero, el invierno solo ha sumado un total de *50 mm* en el aeropuerto de Córdoba. Solo hay dos inviernos más secos desde 1914 en las estaciones oficiales de Córdoba: el de 1980/1981 y el de *2011/2012*, el más seco con poco más de 20 mm. Por tanto, en esta década ya se han vivido dos de los tres inviernos más secos en más de 100 años.

Y en cuanto a temperaturas, *otro récord por calor*. La media de las máximas rompió el récord registrado en el invierno 2015/2016 y dejó el nuevo valor en 18 °C exactos.







*El invierno 2018/2019 en Córdoba Aeropuerto: puntos clave *



La *temperatura media* del 1 de diciembre al 28 de febrero fue de *10.6* *°C*, *0.4 °C *superior a la media del periodo 1981-2010, 0.3 °C por encima de la media de lo que va de siglo XXI y también 0.4 °C superior a la media de la presente década (2011-). Ha sido el *18.º invierno más cálido *de la serie. El *carácter térmico* es *«cálido»*.
La temperatura *media de las mínimas *fue de *3.1 °C*, *1.4 °C* por debajo de la media y *15.º valor más frío *de la serie.
La temperatura* media de las máximas* ha sido de *18.0 °C*, *2.2 °C *por encima de la media y *récord por calor *de la serie de datos del aeropuerto. Por primera vez se alcanzan los 18 °C de media mensual de las máximas en invierno. El *récord anterior* era del invierno *2015/2016*, con 17.8 °C. *Tres de los cinco* *registros más altos* de la serie para el trimestre se han dado *en los últimos cuatro inviernos*.







Carácter térmico de la temperatura media del trimestre (barra amarilla 2018/2019)


Se ha producido la *tercera mayor diferencia* entre la media de las mínimas y la media de las máximas (14.9 °C de diferencia), por detrás de los inviernos de 1980/1981 y 2011/2012, precisamente los dos únicos inviernos en los que ha llovido menos que en el de 2018/2019.
El *6 de diciembre* se batió el *récord* de *máxima más alta* para un mes de diciembre, con 23.8 °C.
La *lluvia registrada* sumó un total de *50.0 mm*. Representó el *23.7 %* de la media (y el 26.9 % de la mediana, periodo de referencia 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del *tercer invierno más seco* en la serie de datos del aeropuerto (1959), pero también desde 1914 si se tienen en cuenta los datos oficiales de Córdoba desde entonces. Llovió (apreciable) en ocho de los 90 días del trimestre (la media está en torno a 28 días según los cálculos de César Rodríguez Ballesteros, AEMet). El *carácter pluviométrico* se considera *«muy seco»*. Por meses, diciembre solo acumuló 12.3 mm, enero 37.2 mm y febrero 0.5 mm.








Si se analizan los inviernos desde 1914/1915, de forma que se calcula el *promedio* de manera *móvil* de cinco en cinco inviernos consecutivos (es decir, la media entre los inviernos de 1914/1915 y 1918/1919, entre los inviernos de 1915/16 y 1919/1920, y así sucesivamente), ninguno de esos conjuntos de cinco inviernos seguidos tiene una media inferior a 100 mm. Hasta el último de ellos, el de los inviernos de 2014/2015 a 2018/2019, que con *86.2 mm*hace que por primera vez no se dé tal hecho. Hay que tener en cuenta que *nueve de cada diez* periodos de cinco inviernos ha superado los *150 mm*, el triple de lo caído en el invierno de 2018/2019. Por primera ocasión, también, se dan cuatro periodos seguidos de cinco años que no alcanzan los 150 mm. Como se puede ver en el gráfico anterior, los periodos más lluviosos se han alternado con los más secos. Solo queda esperar y comprobar si el próximo invierno retomará la senda de la lluvia o si por el contrario vuelve a ser historia por seco.
En los *últimos 10 inviernos* se han dado: el *primero*, el *tercero* y el *sexto* *más secos*, pero también el *segundo* y el *séptimo* *más lluviosos*.
Hubo *16 heladas*, tres por encima de la media.







*Valores extremos de temperatura en Córdoba Aeropuerto *

La *máxima más alta *del invierno se dio el 28 de febrero con *24.8 °C*. La *máxima más baja *fue el 16 de diciembre con *10.3 °C*. En cuanto a la* mínima más baja* del invierno, fue de* -2.5 °C* el 11 de enero. La *mínima más alta* ocurrió el 31 de enero, con *11.9 °C*.
* Anomalías térmicas del trimestre en Córdoba Aeropuerto *

Las *anomalías positivas* en la temperatura media más importantes se dieron en la primera mitad de diciembre y a final de enero, cuando rondaron los 4 °C, y durante buena parte de febrero. Las *anomalías negativas *superaron los 3 °C a mitad de diciembre, en la primera veintena de enero -cuando se produjeron la mayoría de estas anomalías frías- y a principios de febrero.







De los *90 días* del invierno, *57 días* estuvieron por *encima* de la media, *uno *la *igualó* y *32 días*quedaron por *debajo*.

*Valores extremos de temperatura en la provincia 
Máximas más altas:*

Doña Mencía, *25.5 °C* (5 de diciembre)
Córdoba Aeropuerto, *24.8 °C* (28 de febrero)
Montoro-Vega Armijo, *24.6 °C* (28 de febrero)
*Máximas más bajas:*

Villanueva de Córdoba, *7.4 °C* (22 de enero)
Hinojosa del Duque, *7.8 °C* (22 de enero)
Cardeña-Santa Elena, *8.2 °C* (19 y 29 de enero)
*Mínimas más bajas:*

Espiel-Central Térmica, *-5.4 °C* (13 de enero)
Valsequillo, *-5.3 °C* (12 de enero)
Montoro-Vega Armijo, *-4.7 °C* (12 de enero)
*Mínimas más altas:*

Doña Mencía, *15.2 °C* (5 de diciembre)
Cardeña-Santa Elena, *12.2 °C* (5 de diciembre)
Villanueva de Córdoba, *12.2 °C* (4 de diciembre)
*Heladas: *

Valsequillo, *37* (entre el 17 de diciembre y el 17 de febrero)
Espiel-Central Térmica, *29 *(entre el 24 de diciembre y el 28 de febrero)
Hinojosa del Duque, *28* (entre el 17 de diciembre y el 17 de febrero)
Montoro-Vega Armijo, *28 *(entre el 29 de diciembre y el 27 de febrero)
La provincia marcó un nuevo *récord* en la *media de las* *máximas* para el trimestre con *16.0 °C*, según César Rodríguez Ballesteros (AEMet) (ver mapas), junto a nada más y nada menos que otras 27 provincias españolas.
* Lluvias en la provincia *
La lluvia en la provincia durante el invierno representó poco más de un cuarto de la media (*26 %*), con *60.2 mm*. Prácticamente *la mitad de la escasa lluvia del invierno cayó entre los días 31 de enero y 1 de febrero*, gracias a la borrasca Helena. Las 19 estaciones comparables estuvieron muy por debajo de sus medias, con porcentajes entre el 16 y el 41 %. Donde más llovió fue en Rute, que superó los 100 mm. Algo menos de 40 mm cayeron en Hinojosa del Duque. Es preciso tener en cuenta que en el trimestre, de media, hay zonas de la provincia que reciben más de 300 mm.







F_uente de los datos: Agencia Estatal de Meteorología / Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica del Guadalquivir / Instituto Nacional de Estadística / MeteoRute.blogspot.com.

Análisis y comparación histórica de los datos: autor de la entrada._

Puede seguir a Colectivo Meteofreak en Twitter y en Facebook.

Córdoba ha vivido el tercer invierno más seco en 105 años


----------



## HATE (16 Mar 2019)

Marzo sera el cuarto mes seguido cálido y seco. A por el quinto.


----------



## chicken (18 Mar 2019)

*Murcia registra el invierno más seco de los últimos 78 años*


El pasado mes de febrero fue el más seco de los últimos 17 años, con una precipitación media de 1 litro por metro cuadrado (l/m2), según informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Además, este mes de febrero fue el quinto más seco de los 79 años de registros y el segundo más seco del siglo XXI detrás del de 2002 (0,1 mm), además de tener un carácter cálido y elevada amplitud térmica.

Las temperaturas máximas y mínimas en la Región tuvieron caracteres bien distintos, con máximas de 17,5 grados de media, la segunda más elevada del siglo XXI, y mínimas de 4,0, ambos valores son los cuartos más bajos de este siglo, según la Aemet.

Con respecto al año hidrológico, las precipitaciones acumuladas en la Región desde el 1 de octubre de 2018 hasta el 28 de febrero de 2019 fueron de 144 l/m2 y suponen el 94% del valor de la media para el mismo periodo. Octubre fue húmedo y noviembre muy húmedo, pero diciembre, enero y febrero tuvieron caracteres muy secos, resultando un invierno extremadamente seco, con tan solo 9,5 l/m, el más seco de toda la serie de 78 años.
El episodio primaveral continuará en la Región hasta mediados de la próxima semana y dejará máximas que en la ciudad de Murcia podrían llegar a los 27º, según el portavoz de la delegación territorial de Aemet, Luis Bañón.

A mediados de la próxima semana la situación cambiará por la entrada de una borrasca que dejará aire frío en la zona sur, lo que supondrá un descenso de las máximas. El frente podría dejar también precipitaciones, aunque de carácter débil, el jueves y viernes.

Murcia registra el invierno más seco de los últimos 78 años


----------



## Kiral (18 Mar 2019)

Que desastre... vamos al limite.


----------



## chicken (18 Mar 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Que desastre... vamos al limite.



Este invierno ha sido uno de los más secos de la historia. Teniendo en cuenta que las primaveras también suelen ser cada vez más secas, el nivel de los embalses va a caer en picado en los próximos meses. Hasta ahora han aguantado el tipo debido a las bajas temperaturas del invierno.


----------



## Kiral (18 Mar 2019)

En el campo estamos secos. Al cereal si no le llueve ya... ademas han adelantado los riegos un mes, esto es insostenible.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Mar 2019)

Pues ahora van a empezar a soltar un caudal aceptable para el río Tajo, alguien se va a quedar sin regar sus campos de golf.


----------



## chicken (19 Mar 2019)

*El invierno dejó en Galicia casi un 30% menos de lluvia de lo habitual*

*Las temperaturas fueron más elevadas, según el informe de MeteoGalicia*


Galicia vivió un invierno cálido y seco, con temperaturas medias que se situaron por encima de los valores esperados y un déficit de precipitaciones de casi el 30 % con respecto al habitual en esta época del año.
Así se desprende del informe estacional elaborado por MeteoGalicia, en el que se comparan los registros de temperatura y lluvia de los últimos tres meses con el período histórico de referencia 1981-2010.

El invierno se caracterizó en Galicia por presentar unas temperaturas más elevadas de lo habitual, especialmente por lo que respecta a las máximas, que registraron valores altos, mientras que las mínimas se mantuvieron dentro de la normalidad. La anomalía media que registraron los termómetros en este período fue de 0,73 grados más respecto a lo habitual, una desviación que permite concluir que este inverno, con una temperatura media de 9,2 grados, fue cálido en el conjunto de la Comunidad.


*Extremos*

En cuanto al análisis detallado por meses, destaca que fue una estación marcada por los extremos. De hecho, los meses de diciembre y febrero fueron muy cálidos debido a la influencia de las borrascas atlánticas y a las situaciones anticiclónicas que se vivieron durante gran parte de estos meses. El inverno precedente más cálido fue el de 2015-2016, se indica en el informe de MeteoGalicia.

En el caso concreto de febrero, hay que remontarse hasta 2008 para encontrar un mes en el que tanto las temperaturas máximas como las medias fuesen más altas. Por el contrario, enero fue muy frío, con un predominio de cielos despejados y buen tiempo sobre todo durante la primera quincena, que lo sitúan como el mes más frío registrado en Galicia desde 2006.

Por lo que respecta a las precipitaciones, el invierno se caracterizó por ser seco, con un déficit hídrico del 27 % respecto a los valores habituales para esta época del año. Los valores medios de lluvia recogida en Galicia fueron de 323 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que las cifras más bajas de precipitaciones se dieron en el municipio de Verín y en la comarca de Valdeorras, donde no se llegó a 50 litros por metro cuadrado.

El invierno dejó en Galicia casi un 30% menos de lluvia de lo habitual


----------



## HATE (30 Mar 2019)

El horror:

*La media de las temperaturas máximas (14,4ºC) del trimestre (diciembre, enero y febrero) nunca había sido tan alta en España* 







*EL SEGUNDO INVIERNO MÁS SECO DEL SIGLO*

Además, *el inverno ha sido muy seco*, con un valor en media para el conjunto de España de 98 litros por metro cuadrado, es decir, un 51% por debajo de la media del período. Ha sido calificado como el segundo invierno más seco del siglo XXI y el quinto desde 1965.

Invierno 2018-2019: muy seco y muy cálido en España


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Mar 2019)

Vienen lluvias a partir de mañana, a ver si duran.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Mar 2019)

EL ALMIRANTE dijo:


> Vienen lluvias a partir de mañana, a ver si duran.




lluvia de albondigas (barro)


----------



## chicken (2 Abr 2019)

*El invierno más seco da paso en Galicia a una oleada de incendios en pleno marzo*

*El fuego se desata después de una estación especialmente calurosa y con un déficit de precipitaciones de casi el 30%*







Que el de los incendios es un fenómeno desestacionado se comprobó en Galicia en octubre de 2017, cuando, avanzado ya el otoño, se vivió la *oleada más pavorosa* de los últimos años. Esta* primavera recién estrenada* viene a corroborarlo, con *media docena de fuegos activos* y uno de ellos, el iniciado en Dodro (A Coruña), absolutamente *descontrolado*.

En total, son más de* 1.000 hectáreas quemadas*, situación que se suma a la igualmente inusual para esta época del año que se vive al sur de la frontera, en Portugal, donde el fuego también está *causando estragos*. Los especialistas interpretan esta tempranísima oleada en el contexto de un* invierno especialmente seco*, uno de los *más calurosos y menos lluviosos* en el noroeste de las últimas décadas, con unas precipitaciones hasta un *30% por debajo de la media*.

El incendio de Dodro,* extendido ya a Rianxo*, trajo consigo escenas características de los* peores veranos*, con casas desalojadas por la *proximidad de las llamas*, cortes en la autopista y el cierre preventivo de un instituto y una escuela unitaria. El* intenso viento complica* las tareas de extinción de un fuego que a media tarde de ayer ya había*devorado 850 hectáreas*.

La *Xunta activó el nivel 2* por la proximidad de las llamas a los núcleos habitados. Además de los medios que ya estaban alerta, se movilizó la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), mientras que el Ministerio de Agricultura desplazó a la zona *cuatro aviones anfibios*, tres helicópteros y un avión de comunicaciones. Según la comunidad de montes de la zona donde se inició el fuego, este* se originó por una chispa *que saltó de una torre de alta tensión y que cayó sobre las *hojas secas*.

Una simple chispa basta para *desatar el caos en unos bosques* que en Galicia lucen más secos que nunca a estas alturas del año. La comunidad autónoma vive estos días un* tiempo casi veraniego*, después de haber atravesado en invierno un* déficit de lluvias del 27%*respecto a los valores habituales para esta época del año. Según informó recientemente Meteogalicia, los valores medios recogidos fueron de* 323 litros por metro cuadrado*, mientras que las cifras más bajas de precipitaciones se dieron en* Verín y en la comarca de Valdeorras*, donde no se llegó a 50 litros por metro cuadrado.

La estación se caracterizó por unas *temperaturas más elevadas de lo habitual*, especialmente en lo que afecta a las máximas, con *0,73 grados más respecto *a lo habitual, una desviación que, según la Consellería de Medio Ambiente, permite concluir que este invierno, con una temperatura media de *9,2 grados centígrados*, fue cálido en el conjunto del territorio. En el caso de febrero, hay que *remontarse hasta el año 2008* para encontrar temperaturas máximas y medias tan altas como las de este 2019.

Esta atípica oleada de marzo se produce horas después de que *quedaran prohibidas en Galicia *las quemas de restos agrícolas y forestales, por lo que también se *suspendieron los permisos* que ya habían sido concedidos. Se trata de una *medida poco habitual* a estas alturas del año, asumida por la Xunta ante el *riesgo real *de grandes incendios, como los que se produjeron, pese a todo, horas más tarde.

En los últimos días, *cientos de hectáreas* en Muras (Lugo), Chandrexa de Queixa o Lobeira (Ourense, en este caso, en pleno parque natural del Xurés) quedaron *totalmente calcinadas* por los primeros incendios del año, antesala del gran fuego de Dodro y Rianxo. A la* sequía y al calor*hay que sumar el desfavorable factor del viento, un noreste que aumentó claramente el riesgo y* dificulta las tareas de extinción*. En estos días, se están viviendo situaciones muy próximas al *temido factor 30-30-30 *(más de 30º de temperatura, menos del 30% de humedad y más de 30 kilómetros por hora de viento), que* ayuda a la propagación* de los fuegos más voraces.

Los *problemas con los incendios *de este año inusualmente seco se ven reflejados en las cifras provisionales del Sistema Europeo de Información de Incendios Forestales (EFFI, por sus siglas en inglés), que revelan que, en lo que va de 2019, en España ya se han registrado*más fuegos y más hectáreas* quemadas que en todo 2018. De acuerdo con el servicio de la Comisión Europea, este año se han declarado ya en nuestro país *238 incendios*, frente a los 104 del pasado año. En cuanto a las hectáreas quemadas, en *solo tres meses ardieron 20.147*, cuando en todo 2018 fueron 12.789.

El viento está siendo, en efecto, un *enemigo de los contingentes de extinción* en el principal incendio de Galicia, que comenzó a última hora del lunes en un monte de Dodro y se extendió después a Burés, en Rianxo. La *columna de humo* era visible al otro lado de la *ría de Arousa*y a muchos kilómetros de distancia, y aparece perfectamente identificada en las imágenes facilitadas por el satélite Terra (EOS AM-1) de la NASA. En las mismas fotografías, aparece también el *humo del principal incendio* que arrasaba este martes montes de la *zona de Viana do Castelo*, en Portugal.

El *país vecino paga *también las consecuencias del tiempo seco y cálido, como ya ocurrió en el fatídico 2017, cuando los incendios se descontrolaron en el mes de octubre. A lo largo de ese año, el fuego calcinó en Portugal *440.000 hectáreas *y provocó la *muerte de más de 100 personas*. En esta ocasión, son *al menos cinco los incendios* que permanecían activos este martes en el norte del país, afectados por las altas temperaturas y los fuertes vientos.

Unos *180 bomberos* combatían las llamas en Oliveira de Azeméis (Aveiro), donde se registró el más grave de todos ellos. El resto se distribuye por la zona de Braga. Al igual que en Galicia, las autoridades, en este caso *Protección Civil (ANPC)*, habían alertado del riesgo derivado de las condiciones meteorológicas previstas.

El fuerte viento seguirá* castigando los esfuerzos para sofocar *las llamas en Dodro al menos hasta la tarde de este miércoles. Fuentes de Meteogalicia explicaron que la previsión apunta a que el viento se mantenga con unas características similares durante toda la jornada.

“Es un* viento suficientemente intenso* para una situación complicada”, explicaron en el organismo de observación meteorológica de la Xunta. En la zona afectada han pasado* más de ocho días desde las últimas lluvias*, una ausencia de humedad que *actúa como “combustible”* para los incendios.

Buena parte de la *zona castigada* ahora por las llamas ya había ardido en la severa oleada de* incendios del verano de 2006*. Una considerable extensión del *monte había sido repoblada* en los últimos años, pero la zona afectada está dominada principalmente por *plantaciones de pino y eucalipto*, dos especies aliadas con la sequedad del terreno.

Las llamas también están afectado el entorno de la *desembocadura del río Ulla*, cerca de una zona de especial interés para el marisqueo, así como el lugar de interés comunitario (LIC) Ulla-Sar, de *alto valor ecológico*.

El invierno más seco da paso en Galicia a una oleada de incendios en pleno marzo


----------



## HATE (5 Abr 2019)

Que no pare la fiesta:

*Un mes con temperaturas máximas elevadas*

Ha sido el mes de marzo con la media de temperaturas máximas más alta del siglo, superando en 0,4 ºC al anterior registro de 2012. Este dato indica que ha hecho más calor de lo habitual en las horas centrales del día al situarse, dichas máximas y en promedio, 1,8ºC por encima del valor normal (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010).
La media de las temperaturas mínimas se quedó 0,5 ºC por debajo de los valores de referencia, favoreciendo la formación de abundantes episodios de heladas en ambas mesetas. Destacan los 26 días de helada registrados en Molina de Aragón o los 21 días de Teruel. La combinación de ambos factores ha generado un marzo con una notable oscilación térmica diurna (2,3ºC superior a la normal) pero con una temperatura media que tan solo se situó 0,7ºC por encima de la media de este.


*Un mes muy seco*

Marzo ha sido en conjunto un mes muy seco, con una precipitación media de 26 mm; esta cifra supone el 55 % de la media de este mes, de 47 mm. De esta forma, queda calificado como el segundo marzo más seco en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI tan solo por detrás de 2012.
Si analizamos el porcentaje de precipitación respecto al valor normal destaca, por no alcanzar ni el 25% de los valores normales, una extensa área que abarca Cataluña y el norte de Aragón, y pequeñas zonas al norte y sur de Mallorca, norte de la provincia de Toledo, oeste de Huelva y sur de Cádiz. En concreto, en gran parte de Cataluña la precipitación mensual no superó los 5 mm.







Marzo de 2019, un mes con temperaturas máximas elevadas - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Abr 2019)

Parece que va a llover bastante en algunas zonas del Levante durante toda esta semana. A ver que tal se lo toman los empresarios de hostelería de la zona.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2019)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Parece que va a llover bastante en algunas zonas del Levante durante toda esta semana. A ver que tal se lo toman los empresarios de hostelería de la zona.



....seguramente la sangre no llegara al rio, gracias a los Escuadrones de Chemtrails....pero me fumaria un purito gustosamente si al final esos aviones fumigadores son derribados por un misil tierra-aire y los Hempresaurios lloran amarjamente en La Secta....


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Abr 2019)

Os dejo aquí una buena previsión de lo que queda de semana del meteoloco de Meteored llamado Vigorro. Lo publicó anoche:

Modelos. Abril de 2019. (normas en post 1)


----------



## HATE (7 May 2019)

Coño un mes que llueve:

El mes de abril ha sido en conjunto normal, con una temperatura media sobre España de 13,0 ºC, valor que coincide con la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010). 







Abril ha sido en conjunto un mes muy húmedo, con una media sobre España de 96 mm, 48% superior al valor normal, de 65 mm (periodo de ref. 1981-2010). Con la información disponible, abril ha resultado el 2º mes mas húmedo del s. XXI después de 2008 y el 4º mas húmedo desde 1965.


----------



## Kiral (7 May 2019)

El campo lo ha arreglao este mes. Menos mal.


----------



## HATE (22 May 2019)

Mayo terminara con la increíble cifra de 0 mm en Madrid. No llegan ni a 100 mm en lo que va de año en muchos sitios del llano. Y todo esto con calor salvo abril.

Mucho tiene que llover en otoño para acercarse a la media. Y así llevamos desde 2015. Un año llueve una mierda y al otro cae la mundial.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 May 2019)

Y los hosteleros llorando....pero si hace mejor tiempo que en Miami, hdlgpta....los aviones chemtrails no paran....


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Jun 2019)

En las próximas horas va a cruzar el norte de la península una ciclogénesis tempestiva que va a dejar buenas rachas de viento. No viene nada mal un poco de inestabilidad, aunque la lluvia que trae es poca y sólo caerá en el tercio norte y en alguna otra zona del centro.


----------



## HATE (7 Jun 2019)

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología confirma que el pasado mes ha sido el cuarto mayo más seco desde 1965. En algunas estaciones como por ejemplo Madrid, Huelva, Cádiz, Córdoba, Jerez de la Frontera, Santa Cruz de Tenerife o Las Palmas de Gran Canaria no ha llovido en todo el mes. Además, mayo ha sido un mes de contrastes térmicos espaciales, al registrarse como muy cálido en el suroeste peninsular y Canarias, y entre frío y muy frío en el noreste peninsular y Baleares. 













Mayo de 2019, un mes parco en lluvia - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## HATE (21 Jun 2019)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jun 2019)

firmo porque no pasemos de +40 Cº este año....hablare con Jarella a ver que opina....


----------



## HATE (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## HATE (27 Jun 2019)

24.2°C de mínima en Segovia. 

Brutalmente asqueroso.


----------



## HATE (27 Jun 2019)

29.9 ºC en pla de beret


----------



## HATE (27 Jun 2019)

Casi 36ºC en Chamonix. No se respeta nada ya.


----------



## HATE (28 Jun 2019)




----------



## HATE (29 Jun 2019)

27ºC de mínima en Segovia.

Menudo infierno.


----------



## HATE (29 Jun 2019)

Ayer se supero la temperatura maxima registrada en un mes de junio en el puerto de navacerrada. Hoy directamente se ha superado la temperatura maxima desde que hay registros: 32ºC a 1900 m.

Acojonante.


----------



## HATE (1 Jul 2019)

Entre mayo y junio en Madrid se ha registrado la increíble cifra de 2.8 mm.

A estas alturas de año ha caído menos agua que en 2015 y 2017 y mira que es difícil.


----------



## May Jailer (1 Jul 2019)

Está claro: año que no llueve, año de calor bestial. Aunque el 2017 tuvo sus buenas lluvias y hubieron muchísimos días de calor horrible de mas de 40°C en varios días continuados. Aquel verano me recordó al horrible de 2003, de los peores que recuerde, junto con el 2012 y 2013.


----------



## HATE (4 Jul 2019)

Primeros días de julio y en el centro ya están los fresnos con estrés hidrico.

Y los prados a casi 2.000 m les quedan dos telediarios para secarse.


----------



## HATE (9 Jul 2019)

Junio ha sido en su conjunto muy seco, con una precipitación media en España de 18 mm; eso supone solamente el 58 % de la media del mes que es de 31 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010). De esta forma junio de 2019 queda calificado como el séptimo junio más seco desde 1965 y el tercero más seco del siglo XXI.
Un análisis del porcentaje de precipitación acumulada concluye que las lluvias han superado el valor normal del mes tan solo en el norte y sur de Galicia, este y sur de Asturias, oeste de Castilla y León, Pirineo occidental y buena parte de Canarias. Por el contrario, la precipitación ha sido escasa y no ha llegado a alcanzar ni el 25% del valor normal en toda la mitad sur peninsular y Baleares, así como en algunas zonas al sur de Castilla y León, oeste del País Vasco, sur de Cataluña y Aragón, comunidad de Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, y en pequeñas zonas al sur Canarias.












Junio de 2019, seco y con nuevos récords de temperatura como consecuencia de la ola de calor - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (13 Jul 2019)

Otro record superado en el puerto de navacerrada: El de temperatura máxima registrada en julio.

Ademas hay que añadir el de temperatura máxima de junio y la máxima absoluta superados hace unas semanas.

Solo falta superar el de precipitación mínima en un año que esta en 800 mm. Ahora mismo no se alcanzan ni los 400 mm. Veo factible que se supere para hacer el premio final en este estupendo año por el centro.


----------



## HATE (30 Jul 2019)

Los robles y castaños perdiendo la hoja en la cara sur de Gredos. Poco mas de 100 mm llevan es esta zona cuando tendrian que llevar casi 500 mm.


----------



## HATE (5 Ago 2019)

Y ahora tenemos un hijo de puta suelto provocando incendios en la sierra de Guadarrama. Que año de mierda.







Un trozo de pinar a tomar por culo.


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Ago 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Y ahora tenemos un hijo de puta suelto provocando incendios en la sierra de Guadarrama. Que año de mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> Un trozo de pinar a tomar por culo.



Les cortaba las manos a los que provocan incendios o directamente les pondría a probar de su propia medicina hdlgp.
Incendios, otra razón más por la que no me gusta el verano


----------



## HATE (9 Ago 2019)

El glaciar del aneto dando ascopena y todavía queda agosto y septiembre.


----------



## HATE (10 Ago 2019)

Julio de 2019 en España: muy cálido según AEMET


----------



## HATE (15 Ago 2019)

Arrasado ha quedado


----------



## HATE (21 Ago 2019)

Ayer nevó algo en el glaciar del Aneto. Da para tapar el hielo durante unos días.


----------



## HATE (2 Sep 2019)

A estas alturas de año esto es lo que ha caído y la precipitación media:

Madrid 170 mm 420 mm
Cáceres 96 550 mm
Valladolid 120 mm 430 mm
Córdoba 105 mm 605 mm
Toledo 94 mm 342mm
Ávila 118 mm 415 mm

Y en zonas de montaña que no hay por donde coger estos datos:

Puerto de Navacerrada 425 mm 1220 mm
Navahondilla 130 mm 800 mm
Hoyos del Espino 156 mm 830 mm
Madrigal de la Vera 290 mm 1200 mm


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2019)

Bueno parece que vamos a tener días moviditos estos días... esto es Mallorca


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2019)

@overdrive1979 a ver si nos dejas mas info


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Sep 2019)

En Menaluña, pazuzu ha Chemtralizado bien....los Dioses sonrien a los tractorianos y mañana lacitos a tutiplen....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Sep 2019)

82 litros en la estación de alto campoo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Sep 2019)

he aqui porque aquello esta tan verde y por aqui todo tan color ocre kk....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Sep 2019)

103 ya


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Sep 2019)

fuente dé, al lado de los Picus d'Uropa 75

barcena mayor, cerca de donde nace el rio Saja: 75



El Tiempo. Hoy y últimos días: Cillórigo de Liébana, Tama - Resumen martes 10 - Tabla - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Sep 2019)

que lujo vivir ahi....me gustaria jubilarme y largarme a vivir por esa zona....ya puedo preparar pasta....Reinosa no me disgusto, pero necesitaria unos cines....


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Sep 2019)

Nota dijo:


> fuente dé, al lado de los Picus d'Uropa 75
> 
> barcena mayor, cerca de donde nace el rio Saja: 75
> 
> ...



*La PAC y los Fondos Europeos Agrícolas | fega.es*


----------



## HATE (13 Sep 2019)

España registra el 5º agosto consecutivo con temperaturas más altas de lo normal - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (19 Sep 2019)

Ni las encinas aguantan la sequía y las altas temperaturas:

Las otras 'víctimas' de la sequía


----------



## visaman (19 Sep 2019)

diluvio universal ya


----------



## HATE (22 Sep 2019)

185 mm en septiembre registrados en Somosierra que le habrán venido muy bien a los los hayedos de la zona para que no se vayan a tomar por culo. 
Y para noviembre igual cae algo mas y tal.


----------



## chicken (2 Oct 2019)

Empieza el mes de octubre con un calor considerable de Madrid para abajo. Se confirma la tendencia de los últimos años a que el verano térmico se prolongue hasta noviembre o casi.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Oct 2019)

21º en "Valensia" 50% de humedad relativa, viento del este. Sensación de "fresco" y de que han bajado las temperaturas. Veremos cómo se desarrolla a lo largo del día...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Oct 2019)

Las 11 menos 10, 40% de humedad a la sombra y 22º. No mola, eh.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Oct 2019)

La 1 y 25, 30º en en exterior y 25% de humedad relativa, 26,1º en el interior de mi casa y 63% de humedad, tengo un calor que te asas.


----------



## alber (4 Oct 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> La 1 y 25, 30º en en exterior y 25% de humedad relativa, 26,1º en el interior de mi casa y 63% de humedad, tengo un calor que te asas.



Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el calor.


----------



## chicken (7 Oct 2019)

En muchos sitios, este año está siendo uno de los más secos de la historia. Se parece mucho a 2012, pero con la diferencia de que entonces empezó a llover en otoño y ahora no hay manera.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Oct 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> En muchos sitios, este año está siendo uno de los más secos de la historia. Se parece mucho a 2012, pero con la diferencia de que entonces empezó a llover en otoño y ahora no hay manera.



Pues como no llueva ya este otoño/invierno, el año que viene puede ser peor, puede ser un nuevo 1996


----------



## chicken (8 Oct 2019)

Según la última actualización, los embalses están al 40,40% de su capacidad.

La gráfica demuestra que su situación es parecida a la de hace dos años:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2019)

aguadito de pescaito dijo:


> Pues como no llueva ya este otoño/invierno, el año que viene puede ser peor, puede ser un nuevo 1996



...o 2007....ya llevamos la tira de veroños a nuestras espaldas....pero Jarella insiste que el Fin es inminente.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que el HAARP se creo para derroer España....


----------



## chicken (8 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ...o 2007....ya llevamos la tira de veroños a nuestras espaldas....pero Jarella insiste que el Fin es inminente.....



Hace varias décadas, los "veroños" tan prolongados eran algo excepcional o que se veía en años sueltos. En cambio, en los últimos tiempos se ha convertido en la nueva normalidad.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> que lujo vivir ahi....me gustaria jubilarme y largarme a vivir por esa zona....ya puedo preparar pasta....Reinosa no me disgusto, pero necesitaria unos cines....



Fácil. Te vas un día por semana a Aguilar, que hay cine, y además dejas unos euros en cervezas, raciones, etc. que vienen bien las divisas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Oct 2019)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Hace varias décadas, los "veroños" tan prolongados eran algo excepcional o que se veía en años sueltos. En cambio, en los últimos tiempos se ha convertido en la nueva normalidad.



La gente en manga corta por la calle, en zona de montaña a 900 metros de altura. 27º hace un rato.


----------



## chicken (8 Oct 2019)

*¿Hasta cuándo va a durar este calor?*

*Las temperaturas diurnas estarán toda la semana entre cinco y 10 grados por encima de lo que corresponde y, de momento, no se atisban cambios significativos*







A las puertas de la segunda quincena de octubre, ni rastro de agua en uno de los meses tradicionalmente más lluviosos del año y 35 grados en Sevilla y Badajoz, 30 en Madrid y 29 en Vitoria. ¿Hasta cuándo va a durar este calor más propio del verano que del otoño? De momento, no se atisban cambios significativos a corto plazo, "tenemos veranillo de San Miguel para rato", resume Rubén del Campo, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Las temperaturas, salvo un vaivén puntual el miércoles en el norte, se encuentran en términos generales entre cinco y 10 grados por encima de los valores normales en el noroeste, centro y sur, precisa Del Campo, que apunta a que seguirán así de altas toda la semana. "El _veroño_ se prolonga", resume el portavoz.

La causa de este calor inusual es el predominio de las altas presiones por "un anticiclón situado al oeste de la península Ibérica y que ejerce su influencia sobre toda ella", explica el meteorólogo. El anticiclón, "con forma de cuña", penetra hacia el oeste de Europa y domina el panorama meteorológico, con sus idas y venidas, desde que terminó el intenso episodio de lluvias en el Mediterráneo hace casi tres semanas.

El resultado son cielos despejados, mucho sol y ausencia de viento en el interior, por lo que las noches son relativamente frescas, en el entorno de los valores normales, y los días, en cambio, cálidos. En cuanto a la lluvia, salvo el roce de "extremos de frentes por el norte y algo en el Mediterráneo el jueves por los vientos del este", se esperan pocas lluvias esta semana y la próxima, la tónica será parecida, con algunos frentes que pueden afectar al norte.

Este *lunes*, desgrana el experto, donde más calor hace es en el valle del Guadalquivir, donde las máximas se acercan a los 35 grados, mientras que en los del Guadiana y el Tajo se puede llegar a 32 y en Madrid, a 30. En Albacete y el interior de Murcia y Almería se esperan de 32 a 34 y en la meseta norte, de 26 a 28.

El *martes*, las temperaturas "suben un poco más en el norte" y, de nuevo, lo peor estará en los 35 grados del Guadalquivir y del Guadiana. "En Sevilla, una temperatura media de 35 grados es propia de la primera quincena de julio o de la segunda de agosto", detalla Del Campo. En puntos del valle del Ebro como Zaragoza, Pamplona y Logroño, las máximas pueden superar los 28 grados e incluso acercarse a los 30, al igual que en el interior de la Comunidad Valenciana, Cataluña y Mallorca. En cambio, en Galicia se quedarán en 20/22 por el paso de una borrasca al norte de las islas Británicas. El extremo de uno de sus frentes rozará Galicia y el Cantábrico, donde dejará lluvias débiles.

El *miércoles* se espera una importante bajada de las temperaturas en el norte por la influencia de otro actor, una borrasca. "Cuando el anticiclón no está centrado en la Península, hay borrascas que se descuelgan, entran al continente más al este y acaban situadas en el golfo de Génova [Italia]", avanza el portavoz de la Aemet. Entre el anticiclón, que "actúa a modo de rotonda", y la borrasca, que no puede atravesarlo y lo rodea, se genera "un pasillo de vientos del norte, lo que hace que bajen las temperaturas en el norte".

La caída va a ser extraordinaria, es decir, de 10 grados o más en apenas 24 horas, en País Vasco, La Rioja y Navarra. En el resto del norte, será de seis a 10 grados. Por ejemplo, en Vitoria la máxima prevista para el martes es de 29 y el miércoles será de 17, en Pamplona, de 29 a 18 y en Burgos, de 28 a 18. Frente a este brusco desplome, las temperaturas suben en el extremo sur —Cádiz, Málaga, Granada y Almería— y en el sureste —Murcia y este de Castilla-La Mancha—. En Madrid bailarán uno o dos grados arriba y abajo, entre 26 y 29, toda la semana.

El *jueves*, caen por el Mediterráneo por "una pequeña bolsa de aire frío en capas altas que va a provocar inestabilidad y viento del este". Sin embargo, en el noroeste van a volver a subir. Como resultado, las máximas se situarán en el suroeste y el centro entre los 28 y 30 grados, con lo peor, de nuevo, en el Guadalquivir, con 32. En el Mediterráneo se quedarán en 25 y en la meseta norte, se vuelve a valores de 26 a 28.

El *viernes* se espera un subidón notable, de seis a ocho grados, en la mitad norte, con lo que las temperaturas recuperan todo lo perdido. En el sur, bajan ligeramente y se igualan las dos mitades. Por ejemplo, en el interior del País Vasco se puede llegar a 30 grados, en la meseta norte, valle del Ebro, Madrid e interior de las comunidades mediterráneas, de 28 a 30 y en Extremadura y Andalucía, entre 30 y 32. "Aunque no son registros de récord, sí que son temperaturas muy altas para la época del año", subraya el portavoz. El *sábado*, día del Pilar, las temperaturas bajarán por la mitad oeste entre tres y cuatro grados, pero seguirán altas, entre cinco y 10 por encima de lo normal en buena parte de la Península.

Este ambiente estable, con vientos flojos en general, sumado a que los días son más cortos, hará que el ambiente sí se enfríe por las noches. "Las temperaturas mínimas van a ser más normales para esta época del año, incluso a partir del miércoles, serán un poco más frescas", pronostica Del Campo, que advierte de la aparición de nieblas matinales típicas del otoño a causa de la condensación del vapor cercano a la superficie. "Se cumple el refrán de mañanitas de niebla, tardes de paseo", recuerda el meteorólogo.

Como consecuencia de todos estos ingredientes, hay una importante amplitud térmica, sobre todo en la meseta norte, donde superarán los 20 y hasta 25 grados de diferencia entre la noche y el día. En Palencia, por ejemplo, se espera el martes una máxima de 29 y una mínima de 9 y el viernes, 27/7. En Cuéllar (Segovia), la distancia será el martes de 24 grados, 29/5.

Así, la primera quincena del mes va a ser más cálida de lo normal y a día de hoy no se vislumbra un cambio en el tiempo para la segunda. "Los modelos de predicción mensual hablan de una prolongación del _veroño_ hasta casi finales de mes. No tan intenso, pero _veroño_ al fin y al cabo.", indica Del Campo, que añade que se esperan "menos de las normales al menos hasta el día 20".

¿Es este calor normal? No, si se compara con la serie de temperaturas de referencia, pero en los últimos años empieza a serlo. A causa del cambio climático, "los veranos se alargan hasta bien entrado el otoño y, desde los años ochenta, duran cuatro semanas más", se lamenta el experto, que subraya que se están acumulando los octubres cálidos. "El último mes de octubre frío fue el de 2010 a nivel nacional, si este vuelve a tener una temperatura superior a la media será el noveno consecutivo", constata. Septiembre, cuyos datos definitivos serán dados a conocer en breve, fue también cálido, el segundo seguido, porque el de 2017 estuvo justo en la media. "De los últimos 11 septiembres, nueve han sido cálidos", concluye el portavoz.

¿Hasta cuándo va a durar este calor?


----------



## HATE (24 Oct 2019)

El Aneto con una nevada seria ya


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2019)

Los murcianos son unas maquinas de gastar agua...


----------



## HATE (24 Oct 2019)

586 mm registrados hasta ahora en el puerto de navacerrada y no parece que en este mes pueda llover mas.

805 mm es el record mínimo desde que hay registros.

Espero que no llueva mucho hasta final de año que yo quiero un nuevo record aunque va a estar complicado porque como le de por llover en noviembre o diciembre pueden caer 200 mm en un solo mes facil.


----------



## HATE (27 Oct 2019)

Nieve en sierra nevada, sistema central, picos de europa, montaña palentina y pirineos.


----------



## Roddy (27 Oct 2019)

HATE dijo:


> 586 mm registrados hasta ahora en el puerto de navacerrada y no parece que en este mes pueda llover mas.
> 
> 805 mm es el record mínimo desde que hay registros.
> 
> Espero que no llueva mucho hasta final de año que yo quiero un nuevo record aunque va a estar complicado porque como le de por llover en noviembre o diciembre pueden caer 200 mm en un solo mes facil.



Lo que cae en bergen en un día....


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 Oct 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Nieve en sierra nevada, sistema central, picos de europa, montaña palentina y pirineos.



20.5º de temperatura en mi escritorio y en torno al 80% de humedad, he encendido la estufita y bata de inverno; sensación de frío:









923.84руб. |Женская футболка с принтом, забавная футболка с надписью «I Hate people Graphic women»-in Футболки from Мужская одежда on AliExpress - 11.11_Double 11_Singles' Day


----------



## chicken (28 Oct 2019)

*El fantasma de la sequía vuelve a planear sobre la península en plena crisis climática*







Con un otoño atípicamente caluroso y un nivel de precipitaciones 17 puntos por debajo de la media, las cuencas hidrográficas comienzan a apurar sus reservas de agua.

El fantasma de una nueva sequía vuelve a amenazar la península ibérica. El año hídrico que acaba de concluir ha sido el cuarto con menos lluvias de este siglo y uno de los más secos desde 1965, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). Durante los últimos 12 meses el nivel de precipitaciones se ha situado un 17 % por debajo de la media nacional.

Aunque el otoño astronómico arrancó el pasado lunes 23 de septiembre, *el otoño climático aún no ha llegado.* Este fin de semana, las temperaturas, inusualmente cálidas para esta época del año, *rozarán los 30 ºC en muchos lugares del país*. Según las predicciones, las lluvias llegarán la próxima semana, pero los meteorólogos se preguntan si lo harán en cantidad suficiente para alimentar unas cuencas hidrográficas que comienzan a sentirse desnutridas.

Actualmente, *la media peninsular de agua embalsada se sitúa en el 40,4 %*, 13 puntos por debajo del promedio de la década, según los registros históricos del Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica (Miteco). La cuenca del Duero se sitúa en el 41,3 % frente al 53,4 % del periodo 2009-2019, mientras que la del Tajo, está en el 34,7 %, en oposición al 48 % promedio de la década. Otra de las cuencas más afectadas es la del Ebro, que se sitúa a fecha de hoy en un nivel del 45,3 %, siete puntos por debajo del 52,16 por ciento del período 2009-2019. Las cuencas más precarias -con niveles por debajo del 40 por ciento- son, como siempre, las del Segura (27,6 %), Júcar (30,1%), Guadalquivir (35,1 %) y Guadiana (38,3 %).







*"Es un año seco"*, comenta Gonzalo de la Cámara, director académico del Foro de la Economía del Agua y asesor de la Comisión Europea en políticas del Agua, quien recuerda que 7 de las 10 cuencas de Europa con mayor estrés hídrico se encuentran en España, y la del Segura es la peor de toda Europa, de acuerdo a datos de la Unión Europea.

Por *comunidades,* las que peor paradas salen son Castilla-La Mancha y la Comunidad Valenciana, ambas por debajo del 30 % de agua embalsada, a pesar de las copiosas lluvias dejadas por la gota fría. Les siguen Navarra (32,64 %), La Rioja (33,09 %), Extremadura (37,82) y Andalucía (39,64 %), también en situación grave. Castilla y León (41,15 %), Murcia (43.92 %), Madrid (49,43 %) o Cantabria (49,74 %) se sitúan un escalón por encima aunque sin alcanzar el 50 % de caudal. Por último, las regiones más desahogadas son Cataluña (54.26 %), Asturias (61.98 %), Galicia (62.92 %) y País Vasco (62.70 %).

Hay *motivos para "empezar a preocuparnos"*, aunque "no estamos en una situación extrema", porque se acerca un período de probabilidad de lluvia y "habrá que hacer un seguimiento muy directo y puntual" en cada sistema, abastecimiento y cuencas, explica a Efe el catedrático Alberto Garrido, director del Observatorio del Agua. "Nos adentramos en una situación que puede agravarse, o que puede resolverse", añade.







*Mediterráneo: epicentro del cambio climático*

En plena incertidumbre sobre la sequía, esta semana hemos conocido los resultados del Primer Informe de Evaluación Científica Sobre el Cambio Climático y Medioambiental en el Mediterráneo elaborado por la UE. Y son para echarse a temblar: aumento de las temperaturas, subida del nivel del mar, escasez de agua, muerte masiva de especies marinas, empeoramiento de las cosechas y del rendimiento de la pesca y el ganado, incendios a gran escala, incremento de las sequías y de las olas de calor o conflictos por la escasez de recursos...

Según el documento, en cuya elaboración han participado más de 80 científicos, *el área mediterránea se está calentando un 20 % más rápido que el resto del planeta*. Los expertos advierten que si no se toman medidas, la temperatura aumentará 2,2 grados tan pronto como 2040. A la vuelta de la esquina... Además, el informe alerta de que para 2100 *el nivel del mar podría subir un metro*, lo que afectaría a más de 200 millones de personas.
Una alta concentración de gases de efecto invernadero podría provocar un incremento de la temperatura aún mayor, que *a finales de siglo llegaría a los 5 ºC.* Por cada grado que sube la temperatura del mar, los peces reducirán entre un 20 y un 30 % su tamaño, por lo que para 2050 el peso corporal medio de los peces se podría reducirse un 49 %.







En el caso de los *cultivos de trigo*, los expertos calculan que cada grado reduce un 7,5 % su producción, y que en 2090 se habrá reducido un 37,5 %. Además, advierten de que dentro de 20 años más de 250 millones de personas sufrirán escasez y la disponibilidad de *agua dulce* disminuirá hasta un 15 %.

El director general adjunto de la Comisión Europea, Maciej Popowski, ha asegurado que la lucha contra el cambio climático es una de las prioridades las instituciones comunitarias y que nos encontramos en el "momentum" para tomar acciones: "El tiempo para actuar es ahora".

El fantasma de la sequía vuelve a planear sobre la península en plena crisis climática


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (31 Oct 2019)

Han subido las temperaturas fijo, 24º en mi escritorio y sin haber encendido más que un aparato de vapor a las 3 o las 4. Tooma @HATE, te he pillado.


----------



## chicken (12 Nov 2019)

*Cuatro comarcas onubenses sufren ya sequía severa*

*El estudio comarcal de octubre de la Consejería de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca y Desarrollo Sostenible señala que hay 14 comarcas agrarias andaluzas en situación de sequía severa, cuatro de las cuales están en Huelva: Andévalo Oriental, Condado Campiña, Condado Litoral y la costa en Huelva.*

En Cádiz, esta situación afecta a la Campiña, la Janda y la costa noroeste en Cádiz; el Aljarafe, las Marismas y la Vega en Sevilla; la Sierra de Segura en Jaén; las Alpujarras en Granada; y el Campo de Dalías en Almería. En Huelva, además, las dos comarcas restantes, la Sierra y el Andévalo Occidental, sufren sequía moderada, según este estudio, recogido por Europa Press.

*En octubre de 2018, toda la comunidad estaba fuera de sequía, a excepción de una comarca, la Sierra de Segura*, entonces en sequía moderada. Ahora, hay 31 en esta condición que, sumadas a las 13 en severa, suman 44 afectadas. Así pues, las zonas de Sierra Morena, Campiña Norte, Condado y Sierra Mágina en Jaén; Iznalloz, Montefrío, Guadix, Alhama y Huéscar en Granada; y el Campo de Tabernas y Los Vélez en Almería se encuentran dentro de la normalidad.







La Consejería incide en el* carácter seco del mes pasado para provocar esto, con un 70% menos de precipitaciones a las normales*. Ya en su estudio de junio apuntaba que, si bien en la comunidad autónoma las cantidades de precipitación en verano no son cuantitativamente muy relevantes, fue significativo que junio de 2019 haya registrado el valor más bajo de la serie histórica.

La Junta ahonda en que dentro del amplio número de comarcas afectadas por sequía pluviométrica, dado el carácter habitual de las precipitaciones en los próximos meses y el nivel actual de afectación, "mientras *las perspectivas de mejora son mayores en Andalucía oriental, la situación en las comarcas de Andalucía occidental es mucho menos favorable*, especialmente en la provincia de Cádiz".

*Reserva hidráulica*

La reserva hidráulica de los embalses de Andalucía ha descendido en el último año un 16,56%, un uno por ciento más que la diferencia que había en agosto, de manera que la región se acerca más a la posibilidad de un posible decreto de sequía para paliar la situación, con 13 comarcas agrarias en sequía meteorológica severa, seis más que las que había en junio, mientras que hace un año no había ninguna.

Según datos del martes del Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica recogidos por Europa Press, el conjunto de los embalses en la comunidad autónoma tienen una capacidad máxima de 11.172 hectómetros cúbicos, de los cuales ahora se disponen 4.254, un 38,08%. Por las mismas fechas de 2018, tenían 6.104 hectómetros cúbicos, el 54,64% del total.

Esta situación se debe a la escasez de lluvias que se aprecia al comparar la duración del periodo seco que va de primavera a otoño del año pasado, cuando duró unos cuatro meses y medio, desde el 29 de mayo hasta mediados de octubre, con el de este 2019, que va camino de llegar a los seis meses. De hecho, este año la reserva hidráulica no ha hecho más que perder agua desde el 30 de abril, a excepción de la semana del 10 al 17 de septiembre, cuando recuperaron un poco por el paso entonces de tormentas derivadas de una depresión aislada en niveles altos (DANA), también denominada gota fría.

Cuatro comarcas onubenses sufren ya sequía severa


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 Nov 2019)

Hoy se despertó en Valencia lloviendo y soplando del norte. Descenso de la temperatura de uno o dos grados, sensación de frío de -3º. Es complejo vaticinar, para mí, si seguirán las lluvias, el norte es un viento infrecuente por esta latitud.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Nov 2019)

En los próximos diez días se registrarán buenos acumulados de nieve.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Nov 2019)

En estos últimos días ha nevado en las montañas del prelitoral argelino con bastante intensidad:

VIDÉOS. Les premiers flocons de neige sont tombés sur les Hauts Plateaux — TSA

Curiosamente, en el cuadrante nordeste de Argelia y en el tercio norte de Túnez hay zonas de montaña y de meseta como la zona de Djelfa donde nieva bastante y además son zonas tan cálidas como el valle del Guadalquivir en verano y tan frías como Albacete o Valladolid en invierno, y pese a que tienen el Sáhara a poca distancia por el sur no son secarrales desérticos en verano puesto que reciben algo de lluvia debido a tormentas eléctricas.


----------



## HATE (14 Nov 2019)

Al final no se va a superar el récord de precipitación mínima en el puerto de Navacerrada. Una pena pero era difícil siendo el puerto un sitio donde recoge precipitación de distintas situaciones meteorológicas.


----------



## HATE (19 Nov 2019)

Vistas del pirineo desde el pic du midi:












-22.4ºC en vega de liordes. Frio de cojones.


----------



## visaman (19 Nov 2019)

para cuando el diluvio universal 2.0?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Nov 2019)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> En los próximos diez días se registrarán buenos acumulados de nieve.



Falta hace.


----------



## HATE (22 Nov 2019)

Aspecto del pirineo desde la inmediaciones del posets







Picos de europa desde Pola de Siero


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Nov 2019)

¡¡¡Qué preciosidad de fotografía esta última!!!


----------



## vinicio (22 Nov 2019)

HATE dijo:


> Aspecto del pirineo desde la inmediaciones del posets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De donde sacas las fotos? Son actuales?


----------



## HATE (22 Nov 2019)

vinicio dijo:


> De donde sacas las fotos? Son actuales?



Iberia Meteo y Naturaleza (@iberiameteo) | Twitter


----------



## HATE (24 Nov 2019)

Informe Semanal - Agonía de un glaciar - RTVE.es


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Nov 2019)

¡La Cordillera Cantábrica está fenomenal de nieve para la fecha en la que estamos!


----------



## HATE (28 Nov 2019)

A las puertas de otro diciembre conviene recordar unos datos:

El ultimo mes de diciembre húmedo en Madrid fue en 2010.
Desde 2014 a 2018 todos los diciembres han sido secos en especial los infames diciembres de 2015 y 2018.
El único mes de diciembre normal en cuanto a lluvia fue en 2013.

Total, que un mes de los mas lluviosos en Madrid lleva prácticamente desaparecido una década.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Nov 2019)

Se atisba un cambio de patrón atmosférico, chicos. Llevamos más de dos semanas con un flujo de vientos procedentes del Atlántico, los cuales nos han aportado bastante nubosidad y lluvia en la mayoría de las vertientes atlántica y cantábrica de la península.
A partir del lunes se formaría una borrasca al sur de Baleares que aportaría vientos del este y del nordeste con humedad marítima y con el frío suficiente como para que nieve en las montañas más próximas al litoral mediterráneo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Nov 2019)

Hoy según iba desde Madrid hacia Castilla León (subiendo de altitud hacia la Sierra de Guadarrama) había tres capas de nubes espesas sobre todo el centro peninsular.
La primera a la altura del casino de Torrelodones (800 metros sobre el nivel del mar), y una vez pasada ya veía la siguiente capa nubosa que tapaba todo el cielo que estaba a unos 1.100 metros cerca del túnel de Guadarrama en la A-6, y tras pasar hacia arriba estaba la siguiente cobertura nubosa a unos 2.000 metros de altitud (tapando las cumbres más altas como La Bola del Mundo).

Por ello hoy el ambiente estaba mucho más oscuro de lo habitual debajo de las tres capas en el área metropolitana madrileña.
Este fenómeno no es muy frecuente, pero cuando sucede es en estas fechas, de noviembre a febrero en situaciones de advecciones nubosas provenientes del Atlántico; también influye que en estos meses los días son cortos y la insolación solar es débil, y por tanto el sol en estas situaciones no es capaz de"romper" las capas nubosas.

Explicándolo de otro modo, los aviones que han aterrizado hoy a mediodía en Barajas han cruzado tres capas de nubes espesas. Tras pasar la más alta había otra debajo que no dejaba ver el suelo, tras la segunda lo mismo y tras la tercera ya estaba Madrid sumido en una oscuridad y baja luminosidad poco habitual.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Nov 2019)

Hace pocos días descubrí este radar de reflectividad de las nubes (que sirve para registrar lluvia, nieve y granizo) sincronizado en tiempo real a nivel mundial y que aglutina los radares de cada país. Obviamente, la mayoría de los países subdesarrollados aún no tienen su propio radar:
RainViewer - World Live Weather Radar


----------



## HATE (30 Nov 2019)

983,7 mm llevan en Lunada este mes


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Nov 2019)

Los americanos dicen que viene un diciembre cálido, y tirando a seco en la mitad sur.


----------



## HATE (1 Dic 2019)

1006.2 mm en Lunada en noviembre:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (1 Dic 2019)

Este año está salvado en cuanto a precipitaciones y temperatura en el centro. Greta va a celebrar la cumbre del clima en una capital verde, fresca y con el aire impoluto después de un noviembre húmedo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Dic 2019)

Esterházy Grof Páletics dijo:


> Este año está salvado en cuanto a precipitaciones y temperatura en el centro. Greta va a celebrar la cumbre del clima en una capital verde, fresca y con el aire impoluto después de un noviembre húmedo.



vamos, que se va a morir de asco la pobre


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2019)

Chincheta para éste hilo pero ya!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Dic 2019)

Pronóstico de precipitaciones previstas para la primera quincena de diciembre.


----------



## HATE (15 Dic 2019)

Un temporal de lluvia muy esperado

A ver si se cumple que falta hace en esas zonas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Dic 2019)

¡Cómo está soplando hoy el viento proveniente del sur en muchas zonas del centro y del oeste peninsular y también en la vertiente norte pirenaica!

¡En algunas zonas de Ávila están reportando árboles caídos y postes de alta tensión petando!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Dic 2019)

Más humedad para el resto del mes. Sigo sin sacar el abrigo: chubasquero y jersey valen.... ¿donde estarán aquellas nevadas y heladas de diciembre que teníamos hace no tantos años, será el cambio climático ?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Dic 2019)

¿No ha salido el resumen de la AEMET de precipitación y temperatura del mes de noviembre?


----------



## HATE (18 Dic 2019)

Dos otoños húmedos seguidos:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Dic 2019)

Y anormalmente cálidos a estas alturas. De pequeño hacía algún muñeco de nieve a partir de los Santos. Ahora llevo paraguas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Dic 2019)

20191218110755_p52tesp1.pdf

AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 25/2019 EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 18/12/2019 LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA: 1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Viento, lluvia y mar. 2.- Ámbito geográfico: Península y Baleares. 3.- Comienzo de la situación: Miércoles 18. 4.- Duración: Hasta el domingo 22. 5.- Grado de probabilidad: Alto (superior al 80%).

6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: Una profunda y amplia borrasca, nombrada “Elsa” y situada en el Atlántico norte, conducirá hasta nuestro país un flujo intenso de aire húmedo y templado de procedencia atlántica. Esta situación dará lugar a un temporal de lluvia y viento en prácticamente toda la Península a partir de hoy miércoles, alcanzando el área mediterránea durante la noche del jueves al viernes. El archipiélago canario quedará al margen de esta situación.


El viento será un fenómeno muy adverso y generalizado estos días; se esperan rachas muy fuertes de viento de componentes sur y oeste en todas las zonas peninsulares alcanzando posteriormente el área mediterránea. Es muy probable que las rachas de viento superen los 100 km/h de forma bastante generalizada en la mitad oeste y zona centro peninsular, y los 120 km/h en todos los sistemas montañosos. 

La borrasca lleva asociados varios sistemas frontales muy activos que se desplazarán de oeste a este por la Península con lluvias generalizadas, persistentes y localmente fuertes en amplias zonas. Las mayores acumulaciones a lo largo del episodio, que con alta probabilidad superarán los 100 mm, se esperan en algunas zonas de Galicia y de Andalucía, así como en la mitad occidental del Sistema Central. Por el contrario, el Cantábrico oriental, valle del Ebro y área mediterránea son las zonas donde se prevén menos abundantes. Dadas las características de las masas de aire que llegarán desde el oeste, la cota de nieve estará relativamente alta durante todo el episodio. Únicamente se esperan algunas nevadas a partir del jueves en las montañas del norte de la Península, por encima de los 1200 metros aproximadamente. 

El temporal provocará también mal estado de la mar en las aguas costeras, principalmente en Galicia y el Golfo de Cádiz, zonas en las que la altura significativa del oleaje puede alcanzar los 5 o 6 metros. 

Se espera que a lo largo del domingo remitan las precipitaciones y la fuerza del viento, sin embargo es probable que durante este día el temporal marítimo persista en el Cantábrico, empeorando sensiblemente el estado de la mar.

7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET emitirá un nuevo Aviso Especial el jueves, día 19, y recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en la página web: www.aemet.es© AEMET.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Dic 2019)

Esta mañana a primera hora me ha despertado la bruja del norte golpeando la persiana, pero no la he dejado entrar. Vamos, que hacía un vientazo impresionante.

A mediodía he visitado una empresa cliente y contaban que ha llovido tanto que se hizo gotera por un tragaluz... cayendo agua a un palmo de una multifunción de gama alta recién instalada este mes, una librada por los pelos.


----------



## HATE (19 Dic 2019)

Ya suelta agua el pozo de los humos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Dic 2019)

Joder, como llueve. Acabo de venir de la calle y tira agua como no había visto hace tiempo. Al final estos dos días van a provocar un diciembre muy húmedo, bastante por encima de media.


----------



## overdrive1979 (19 Dic 2019)

Vengo de la calle y el vendaval de viento del sur es muy potente ahora mismo por mi zona, y además está lloviendo con rachas de viento superiores a 70 km/h.
Lo peor en mi zona del centro peninsular en cuanto al viento se va a dar desde ya mismo hasta las seis de la próxima madrugada, y luego irá remitiendo lentamente.
En el tercio oeste peninsular lo peor está siendo ahora, mientras que en el levante peninsular lo peor del vendaval empezará dentro de unas horas pero igualmente su duración se alargará durante buena parte de mañana viernes.

La lluvia intensa también va a dar que hablar en bastantes puntos del oeste y del suroeste.

¡Cuidado pues!


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Dic 2019)

Reinosa con un metro de agua. Las carreteras de Aguilar de Campoo a Cervera de Pisuerga y Barruelo de Santullán cortadas.....


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Dic 2019)

Me están mandando vídeos de Reinosa. Es una catástrofe, el río Hijar se ha desbordado.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Dic 2019)

Tras toda una semana de potentes temporales atlánticos con mucho viento y con bastante lluvia que han provocado caídas de árboles y otros desperfectos y también inundaciones, a partir de hoy empieza a abandonarnos el último temporal (llamado Fabien) y mañana empieza a meter el morro la dorsal anticiclónica procedente de África.
Las temperaturas serán altas para la época del año.


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Dic 2019)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Tras toda una semana de potentes temporales atlánticos con mucho viento y con bastante lluvia que han provocado caídas de árboles y otros desperfectos y también inundaciones, a partir de hoy empieza a abandonarnos el último temporal (llamado Fabien) y mañana empieza a meter el morro la dorsal anticiclónica procedente de África.
> Las temperaturas serán altas para la época del año.



Pues voy sacando la ropa de verano porque si ya ahora llegamos a los 22º no me quiero imaginar que temperatura vamos a tener a partir de mañana.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Dic 2019)

Por aquí hay olivos nadando.


----------



## HATE (24 Dic 2019)

Algunos datos del ultimo episodio de lluvias en la sierra de gredos:

Puerto del Pico: 498.4 mm
El Hornillo: 478 mm
La Alberca: 428.2 mm
Cabezuela del Valle: 399.4 mm
Piornal: 383.6 mm
Casavieja: 361.4 mm
Candeleda: 312.4 mm


----------



## HATE (25 Dic 2019)

Buen paquete de nieve en el pirineo a partir de 2.000 m.


----------



## HATE (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## HATE (3 Ene 2020)

HATE dijo:


> 586 mm registrados hasta ahora en el puerto de navacerrada y no parece que en este mes pueda llover mas.
> 
> 805 mm es el record mínimo desde que hay registros.
> 
> Espero que no llueva mucho hasta final de año que yo quiero un nuevo record aunque va a estar complicado porque como le de por llover en noviembre o diciembre pueden caer 200 mm en un solo mes facil.



1.153.3 mm han caído al final en 2019. El año termino seco pero viendo como estábamos en octubre es una especie de milagro que solo termine seco.


----------



## HATE (5 Ene 2020)

Década de mierda en cuanto a lluvias en Madrid Retiro:

2019= 391 mm
2018= 588 mm
2017= 255 mm
2016= 485 mm
2015= 279 mm
2014= 418 mm
2013= 372 mm
2012= 332 mm
2011= 379 mm
2010= 557 mm


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Ene 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Década de mierda en cuanto a lluvias en Madrid Retiro:
> 
> 2019= 391 mm
> 2018= 588 mm
> ...



He visto el hilo arriba y me he emocionado pensando en que iba a volver a llover que los embalses aún están por debajo de la media de hace diez años y dentro de nada otra vez empezaremos con solazos y meses sin ver una gota.


----------



## chicken (13 Ene 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> He visto el hilo arriba y me he emocionado pensando en que iba a volver a llover que los embalses aún están por debajo de la media de hace diez años y dentro de nada otra vez empezaremos con solazos y meses sin ver una gota.



Muy probablemente, este año habrá restricciones de agua en algunas comarcas, salvo que llueva mucho los próximos meses.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Ene 2020)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Muy probablemente, este año habrá restricciones de agua en algunas comarcas, salvo que llueva mucho los próximos meses.



Eso dijeron ayer en el tiempo que hay zonas de España en las que la necesidad de agua es acuciante.


----------



## chicken (13 Ene 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Eso dijeron ayer en el tiempo que hay zonas de España en las que la necesidad de agua es acuciante.



En los primeros meses del año, aunque no llueva y haya anticiclones muy potentes, el nivel de los embalses puede mantenerse estable por las bajas temperaturas, que evitan la evaporación.

Pero si llega el calor y no llueve, los embalses pierden agua a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (13 Ene 2020)

Haber metido 10 millones de aliens en España es lo que tiene, que consumen agua... En un país que no hay agua

No hay peor atentado contra la Naturaleza que la inmigración masiva


----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Ene 2020)

Se espera desde mañana hasta el jueves un temporal intenso de levante en todo el tercio oriental peninsular con lluvias generalizadas en la costa, y también con nevadas intensas en las montañas del interior de las regiones mediterráneas por encima de unos 400 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar.

En sitios a bastante altitud y no muy lejos del mar como el Pirineo gerundense y francés más oriental, Montseny en el prelitoral barcelonés, las montañas del extremo sur de Tarragona, Morella en Castellón, el Rincón de Ademuz, Utiel y Requena en Valencia, la mitad oriental de Teruel, la zona de Almansa en Albacete, Los Filabres en Almería y la zona de Baza y Guadix en Granada pueden ver nevadas bastante severas, básicamente porque coexistirán el viento húmedo de largo recorrido marítimo del Mediterráneo junto con la altitud, las bajas temperaturas y el forzamiento orográfico de las montañas.

Los paseos marítimos también sufrirán por el viento y el oleaje.

En el resto de la península lloverá y nevará poco o nada según las zonas pero sí que hará frío, especialmente el lunes que es cuando tendremos el pico de temperaturas más bajas.


----------



## artemis (18 Ene 2020)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Se espera desde mañana hasta el jueves un temporal intenso de levante en todo el tercio oriental peninsular con lluvias generalizadas en la costa, y también con nevadas intensas en las montañas del interior de las regiones mediterráneas por encima de unos 400 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar.
> 
> En sitios a bastante altitud y no muy lejos del mar como el Pirineo gerundense y francés más oriental, Montseny en el prelitoral barcelonés, las montañas del extremo sur de Tarragona, Morella en Castellón, el Rincón de Ademuz, Utiel y Requena en Valencia, la mitad oriental de Teruel, la zona de Almansa en Albacete, Los Filabres en Almería y la zona de Baza y Guadix en Granada pueden ver nevadas bastante severas, básicamente porque coexistirán el viento húmedo de largo recorrido marítimo del Mediterráneo junto con la altitud, las bajas temperaturas y el forzamiento orográfico de las montañas.
> 
> ...



Si parece que a partir de mañana se pone interesante el tema por aquí, como se confirme mañana veo a todos los colegios cerrando y haciendo un puente bestial


----------



## Trovador (18 Ene 2020)

Lluvia:


Nieve:


Viento:


----------



## HATE (20 Ene 2020)

Temperatura máxima negativa hoy en Avila (-0.3ºC)

Creo que ha sido la única capital de provincia en conseguirlo.


----------



## HATE (22 Ene 2020)

En el ibérico sur ha caído LA NEVADA


----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Ene 2020)

Y aquí en la meseta norte prácticamente no ha helado en toda la semana, ha llovido poco y nieve ni de muestra casi. Esta noche no ha bajado de 3º y ahora mismo parece un fresco día de inicios de primavera. Aquí en invierno nieva y hiela (nevaba y helaba) salvajemente. Esto está cambiando en los últimos años.


----------



## HATE (25 Ene 2020)




----------



## HATE (27 Ene 2020)

Cara sur de Gredos vista desde los montes de Toledo


----------



## HATE (31 Ene 2020)

2019 ha sido un año muy cálido, el sexto año más cálido desde el comienzo de la serie, en 1965, y en lo que llevamos del siglo XXI. De los diez años más cálidos, ocho corresponden a años del siglo XXI y seis de ellos pertenecen a la década 2011-2020. 2019 ha sido además, en cuanto a cantidad de precipitación, un año normal en el conjunto de España; un noviembre muy húmedo y un diciembre húmedo equilibraron la balanza después de un primer periodo, de enero a octubre, muy seco. 













2019, un año muy cálido y normal en precipitación - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Ene 2020)

El lunes a primera hora de la tarde va a hacer "calorcillo". Habrá que guardar los abrigos ese día, jejeje.







Eso sí, cuidado con no constiparse y espero que no esté rulando el coronavirus por aquí porque 48 horas después volverán las temperaturas a la media de lo que corresponde para principios de febrero, y a quien pille bajo de defensas puede constiparse o pillar gripe.


----------



## HATE (24 Feb 2020)

A punto de terminar el invierno meteorológico toca hacer resumen:

Otro año sin invierno. Ha vuelto a suceder y ya van dos seguidos.

Mira que en los 80 y 90 hay una colección de inviernos de mierda pero es que esto ya se va de madre. Y ya lo de febrero no es que las temperaturas sean mas altas de lo normal, directamente es que son absurdas.

En meteored he leído que el puerto de navacerrada lleva un +6ºC de anomalía térmica.


----------



## artemis (24 Feb 2020)

HATE dijo:


> A punto de terminar el invierno meteorológico toca hacer resumen:
> 
> Otro año sin invierno. Ha vuelto a suceder y ya van dos seguidos.
> 
> ...



De que te quejas payaso? Ahorro energético, ya no hay que poner tanto la calefacción, yo he ahorrado un 55% sobre la factura de hace dos años


----------



## HATE (28 Feb 2020)

Este fin de semana parece que tendremos una imitación barata de invierno:


----------



## HATE (1 Mar 2020)

Al final 6 gradazos de media en el puerto de navacerrada en febrero a casi 1.900 m. La media es de 0.1ºC en el periodo 1981-2010.

El ultimo mes invernal con temperatura media negativa fue el febrero del 2018. 

Patetico.


----------



## HATE (7 Mar 2020)

Y otro tomatazo. Ya he perdido la cuenta desde diciembre.


----------



## HATE (15 Mar 2020)

Mapas de precipitación para mañana lunes:


----------



## -Alexia- (15 Mar 2020)

Si eso se cumple va a caer una buena...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Mar 2020)

Nieva en la montaña y cercanías del Ibérico sur, esto es Vega del Codorno ( Cuenca )

MeteoVegadelCodorno


----------



## HATE (18 Mar 2020)

El resumen del patetico invierno pasado:


El invierno 2019-2020 (periodo comprendido entre el 1 de diciembre de 2019 y el 29 de febrero de 2020) ha sido en conjunto muy cálido, con una temperatura media de 9,7ºC, es decir, 1,8ºC por encima de la media de esta estación (período de referencia 1981-2010). Ha sido el segundo invierno más cálido desde 1965, año de comienzo de la serie, por detrás del invierno 1989-90 y el más cálido en España del siglo XXI. 

En lo referente a las precipitaciones, la cantidad acumulada este pasado invierno en España se ha aproximado al valor normal de la estación: los 192 mm (l/m2) recogidos en promedio en el conjunto de España han quedado un 4% por debajo del valor medio del trimestre según el periodo de referencia 1981-2010. El trimestre comenzó con un diciembre y un enero húmedos, pero finalizó con un mes de febrero extremadamente seco, que además ha resultado ser el más seco de la serie desde 1965. 

El aire frío ha quedado confinado muy al norte

Este invierno ha quedado marcado por la presencia de altas presiones en buena parte del sur de Europa y, sobre todo, con las bajas presiones en general confinadas muy al norte. Un vórtice polar muy reforzado apenas ha permitido incursiones de aire polar hacia el sur de nuestro continente. El chorro polar, germen de borrascas, se ha mantenido en latitudes muy elevadas y por ello las borrascas atlánticas, en general, han afectado fundamentalmente a áreas del norte peninsular y especialmente a países de la vertiente atlántica europea más septentrional.







El invierno de 2020 ha sido el más cálido en España del siglo XXI - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## HATE (24 Mar 2020)

Buen paquete de nieve esta cayendo en los apeninos centrales:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Mar 2020)

Comentan que nieva débilmente en algunos puntos de la ciudad madrileña, de la periferia y en otras zonas llanas del sur de la región. En cambio no es el caso en la zona más montañosa de la Sierra de Guadarrama.

También en los dos últimos días ha nevado un poco en zonas de montaña del tercio oriental peninsular no muy lejos de la costa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Mar 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Buen paquete de nieve esta cayendo en los apeninos centrales:



Eso está a unos 1.000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y a la latitud de la provincia de Barcelona, así que no está nada mal.


----------



## HATE (27 Mar 2020)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Eso está a unos 1.000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar y a la latitud de la provincia de Barcelona, así que no está nada mal.



Cerca de esa zona esta el pueblo de Capracotta conocido por las nevadas que caen:



256 cm de nieve pueden haber caído en Capracotta, Italia, en 18 horas

Si algún día me pierdo... buscadme en... Capracotta


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Mar 2020)

En la meseta norte solazo y a 14º.


----------



## HATE (29 Mar 2020)

El gran sasso:







Un altiplano de los hay en el macizo del gran sasso:


----------



## HATE (30 Mar 2020)




----------



## -Alexia- (30 Mar 2020)

HATE dijo:


>



Está siendo bastante lluvioso este marzo y abril veo que empieza igual... nos acompaña en la cuarentena, así dan menos ganas de salir.


----------



## HATE (31 Mar 2020)

Emisión en directo de un nido con un buitre negro. Esta enterrado bajo la nieve:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Mar 2020)

Estos días heladas nocturnas, entre -1º y -4º. Mañana empieza a mejorar, y bastante.


----------



## socrates99 (3 Abr 2020)

El tiempo sin propaganda climatica y sus chemtrails...vuelve a ser el de siempre!!!!que cosas


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (4 Abr 2020)

A la izquierda la sierra de la demanda, en el centro los picos de urbion y a la derecha el moncayo.







Sistema central:


----------



## calzonazos (4 Abr 2020)

Esta haciendo una basura de tiempo, 20 grados de maxima en abril y con constantes lluvias durante las ultimas 3 semanas no es normal


----------



## calzonazos (4 Abr 2020)

¿ Es probable por la bajada significadativa de emisiones de C02 a la atmosfera por culpa del coronatimo? No coches, no fabricas, no aviones, o el lapso de tiempo es demasiado corto como para que influya?


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Abr 2020)

calzonazos dijo:


> Esta haciendo una basura de tiempo, 20 grados de maxima en abril y con constantes lluvias durante las ultimas 3 semanas no es normal



Es un castigo divino, por eso tenemos el virus y tenemos mal tiempo , se acabo ir a la playa , tomar el sol etccc


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

calzonazos dijo:


> ¿ Es probable por la bajada significadativa de emisiones de C02 a la atmosfera por culpa del coronatimo? No coches, no fabricas, no aviones, o el lapso de tiempo es demasiado corto como para que influya?



Creo que aún es pronto para que se noten esos efectos, pero desde luego a medio plazo en la meteorología se debería notar, y mucho, este brusco descenso a nivel planetario de la contaminación.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

Me paso hoy por aquí a compartir con vosotros este interesante trabajo científico elaborado por dos miembros de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), el cual espero que sea de vuestro agrado para los que sois aficionados a la meteorología y a la climatología.

Contiene datos medios mensuales de número de días de tormenta eléctrica, de impactos de descargas eléctricas en la superficie terrestre y marina de nuestra península e inmediaciones, así como la distribución de dichas tormentas a lo largo de las horas del día.
Enlazaré un mapa por mes en dos mensajes (el primero de enero a junio y el segundo de julio a diciembre), y a continuación el enlace al blog de Aemet para que veáis para cada mes los demás mapas y la explicación de los dos expertos que han creado este trabajo.
La base total de datos abarca desde 1995 hasta 2016 y con ellos han elaborado los mapas con valores promedio para cada mes, y la leyenda del mapa con la escala está arriba a la derecha.

Número medio de tormentas en el mes de enero:





LAS TORMENTAS EN ENERO

Número medio de tormentas en el mes de febrero:





LAS TORMENTAS EN FEBRERO

En el mes de marzo:





LAS TORMENTAS EN MARZO

En abril:





Las tormentas en abril.

En mayo:





Las tormentas en mayo

En junio:





LAS TORMENTAS EN JUNIO


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

Mapa de número medio de días con tormenta para el mes de julio:





LAS TORMENTAS EN JULIO

En el mes de agosto:





Las tormentas en agosto

En septiembre:





Las tormentas en septiembre.

En octubre:





LAS TORMENTAS EN OCTUBRE

En noviembre:





LAS TORMENTAS EN NOVIEMBRE

En diciembre para completar el año:





LAS TORMENTAS EN DICIEMBRE


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

Y de regalo os dejo estas dos animaciones con todos los meses, siendo la primera de todos los mapas anteriores y la segunda de frecuencia de descargas eléctricas en tierra y en mar según colores y según la escala de arriba a la derecha. No representan lo mismo.

Por ejemplo, por día de tormenta se entiende que un observador puede ver caer un rayo y escuchar un trueno a unos kilómetros de distancia, mientras que por descarga eléctrica se registra el número de rayos que caen en un punto determinado en tierra firme o en el mar, y algunas tormentas, especialmente en el Mediterráneo norte y zonas próximas, pueden generar muchísimas descargas eléctricas sobretodo de agosto a octubre porque la superficie marina está muy caliente tras el verano y ello ayuda a "alimentar" y a potenciar las tormentas fuertes:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

Con todo esto se deduce que el sector más oriental del Sistema Ibérico y los Pirineos centrales y orientales son junto con los Alpes italianos de los lugares de toda Europa con más descargas eléctricas de media:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Abr 2020)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Otra curiosidad es que de Lisboa siguiendo por Badajoz, Córdoba, Granada y Almería, todo lo que pilla al sur de esa linea imaginaria registra menos del cinco por ciento de la precipitación anual en los tres meses de verano, mientras que en zonas como Guipúzcoa, Huesca o Lérida ese valor ronda o incluso supera el veinte por ciento.



Por eso los genuinos climas mediterráneos de la Península se dan en esas zonas y no en la fachada levantina.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Abr 2020)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Con todo esto se deduce que el sector más oriental del Sistema Ibérico y los Pirineos centrales y orientales son junto con los Alpes italianos de los lugares de toda Europa con más descargas eléctricas de media:



Y las regiones que quedan entremedio también.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por eso los genuinos climas mediterráneos de la Península se dan en esas zonas y no en la fachada levantina.



Es lo que viene a ser la definición clásica de clima mediterráneo californiano, que también se da, aparte de en nuestro litoral suroeste peninsular, en las costas del sur griego, en las costas norteafricanas y de Oriente Medio así como en Ciudad del Cabo, en la zona de Perth en Australia meridional y en las costas centrales de Chile.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Abr 2020)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Es lo que viene a ser la definición clásica de clima mediterráneo californiano, que también se da, aparte de en nuestro litoral suroeste peninsular, en las costas del sur griego, en las costas norteafricanas y de Oriente Medio así como en Ciudad del Cabo, en la zona de Perth en Australia meridional y en las costas centrales de Chile.



Pero el tipo "californiano" de las costas de California, Marruecos, Chile o Sudáfrica es más fresco en verano al estar bañadas por corrientes frías, mientras que en el interior y el resto de costas tienen un verano más cálido, lo que correspondería, a grandes rasgos, a la división *Csb/Csa* de la clasificación de Köppen.

A mi modo de ver, lo que caracteriza a los climas mediterráneos genuinos es que las precipitaciones provienen básicamente de las borrascas de la circulación general del oeste durante los meses más fríos del año, mientras que en verano están dominados por la inversión de los alisios en el flanco oriental de las altas subtropicales (Célula de Hadley). En cambio, las lluvias de tipo convectivo generadas por la inestabilidad de las masas de aire sobre las masas de tierra o de agua recalentadas (en algunos casos con la presencia de una circulación monzónica) son propias de otros tipos de clima.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Abr 2020)

Continuando con el post anterior, los climas mediterráneos están sometidos a la alternancia estacional de la circulación general en la fachada occidental de los continentes, con borrascas portadoras de lluvia en la parte fría del año y sequía persistente en verano. Por eso ocupan una franja intermedia entre los climas oceánicos con lluvias durante todo el año (8 en la clasificación de Strahler) hacia el polo, y los desérticos tropicales (4d) hacia el ecuador.

Al igual que los climas secos subtropicales (5) y de latitudes medias (9) son respectivamente la degradación de los subtropicales húmedos (6) y continentales húmedos (10), los climas mediterráneos se pueden entender como la degradación de los oceánicos (8).


----------



## HATE (23 Abr 2020)

Segun la NOAA mayo sera más húmedo de lo normal y temperaturas en torno a los valores normales:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Abr 2020)

En Barcelona hemos batido récord de precipitaciones del mes de abril, en el que destaca el episodio entre el sábado 18 y el miércoles 22, que ha arrojado más de 200 l/m2 en la mayoría de estaciones. Pero a diferencia del temporal _Gloria_ de enero, esta vez la precipitación ha procedido fundamentalmente de nubes estratiformes, como en el "Pinneapple Express" de las costas del Pacífico de Norteamérica.


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En Barcelona hemos batido récord de precipitaciones del mes de abril, en el que destaca el episodio entre el sábado 18 y el miércoles 22, que ha arrojado más de 200 l/m2 en la mayoría de estaciones. Pero a diferencia del temporal _Gloria_ de enero, esta vez la precipitación ha procedido fundamentalmente de nubes estratiformes, como en el "Pinneapple Express" de las costas del Pacífico de Norteamérica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 299315



Y prevees tormentas fuertes los proximos dias ? he visto la prevision y viene agua la semana que viene ?


----------



## calzonazos (24 Abr 2020)

Esta haciendo un tiempo de puta mierda y mayo tiene pinta que sera igual, esta claro que esta influyendo las nulas emisiones de C02 no es normal esta puta mierda tiempo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Abr 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Y prevees tormentas fuertes los proximos dias ? he visto la prevision y viene agua la semana que viene ?



El martes habrá lluvia, pero nada que ver con el último diluvio. Y de momento, nada de tormentas en Barcelona.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Abr 2020)

calzonazos dijo:


> Esta haciendo un tiempo de puta mierda y mayo tiene pinta que sera igual, esta claro que esta influyendo las nulas emisiones de C02 no es normal esta puta mierda tiempo



Al contrario, en la primavera son normales los cambios de tiempo, con alternancia de días soleados y lluvias, generalmente de poca entidad.


----------



## calzonazos (24 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al contrario, en la primavera son normales los cambios de tiempo, con alternancia de días soleados y lluvias, generalmente de poca entidad.



En murcia no llevo cuatros ya aqui y con mucha diferencia han sido los meses de marzo y abril que peor tiempo han hecho y con mayor nivel de precipitación con mucha diferencia, hoy tenemos de maximo 24 y a estas alturas el año pasado de 33 grados no bajamos


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Abr 2020)

calzonazos dijo:


> En murcia no llevo cuatros ya aqui y con mucha diferencia han sido los meses de marzo y abril que peor tiempo han hecho y con mayor nivel de precipitación con mucha diferencia, hoy tenemos de maximo 24 y a estas alturas el año pasado de 33 grados no bajamos



Es que esto que tenemos ahora es lo normal, lo anormal era lo otro.


----------



## MROV (24 Abr 2020)

Interesante hilo perenne en el tiempo.

Mis dieses


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Abr 2020)

Nota de prensa del Meteocat sobre el último episodio de lluvias: Govern.cat - Generalitat de Catalunya


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 May 2020)

¿Estáis listos todos para sacar del armario la ropa de verano durante los próximos cuatro días?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 May 2020)

Yo el chándal del Pryca. Deportear a tope jakeando horarios.


----------



## HATE (5 May 2020)




----------



## HATE (11 May 2020)




----------



## -Alexia- (11 May 2020)

HATE dijo:


>



¡¡¡Mola!!!


----------



## HATE (13 May 2020)

Lo del fresco por la península ibérica y el calor por el adriático no suele fallar.


----------



## HATE (14 May 2020)

Los alpes japoneses:

En la parte inferior se ve el monte fuji


----------



## HATE (16 May 2020)

Video que he grabado hoy. Sale agua por todos los lados


----------



## HATE (19 May 2020)

Como viene un tomatazo propio del verano pongo esta imagen donde se puede ver el maximo verde que puede conseguir la peninsula iberica:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 May 2020)




----------



## HATE (21 May 2020)

La isla de calor de Madrid es inaguantable:







Y mientras te alejas un poco de la ciudad:


----------



## HATE (25 May 2020)

El glaciar mas grande de los alpes. La luz del fondo yo creo que debe ser la contaminacion luminica de Milan.


----------



## HATE (29 May 2020)

A ver si se cumple esto y nos quitamos un buen cacho de junio sin achicharrarnos.


----------



## -Alexia- (29 May 2020)

HATE dijo:


> A ver si se cumple esto y nos quitamos un buen cacho de junio sin achicharrarnos.



Por favor, por favor... a ver si se cumple.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Jun 2020)

El abril más cálido desde que hay registros.


----------



## HATE (2 Jun 2020)

Madrid Retiro: 

Mayo 2019: 0.1mm
Mayo 2020: 100.4 mm


----------



## HATE (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 Jun 2020)

Mayo. Esto sigue mal.


----------



## HATE (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (22 Jun 2020)

Verkhoyansk es una localidad a unos 5.000 kilómetros de Moscú, en el círculo polar ártico. Sus temperaturas medias oscilan entre los -46,2 °C de enero y los 15,2 °C de julio.

El sábado llegaron a 38º, pendientes de verificación oficial.


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Jun 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Verkhoyansk es una localidad a unos 5.000 kilómetros de Moscú, en el círculo polar ártico. Sus temperaturas medias oscilan entre los -46,2 °C de enero y los 15,2 °C de julio.
> 
> El sábado llegaron a 38º, pendientes de verificación oficial.



Entro a diario en Windy y en Rusia y toda Europa del noreste está haciendo más calor incluso que en España.


----------



## HATE (22 Jun 2020)

Como se nota el fresco de las primeras semanas de julio en el glaciar del aneto:


----------



## HATE (28 Jun 2020)

Lo unico positivo que tiene el mes de julio:


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Jun 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Lo unico positivo que tiene el mes de julio:




Y que ya estamos más cerca de septiembre y del otoño.


----------



## HATE (9 Jul 2020)

Amanecer en el glaciar de aletsch:


----------



## HATE (15 Jul 2020)




----------



## -Alexia- (15 Jul 2020)

HATE dijo:


>



Se te echaba de menos...
Qué barrizal lleva el agua..., más mal que bien ha hecho


----------



## HATE (15 Jul 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Se te echaba de menos...
> Qué barrizal lleva el agua..., más mal que bien ha hecho



Pero dame un thanks por lo menos


----------



## HATE (25 Jul 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Los robles y castaños perdiendo la hoja en la cara sur de Gredos. Poco mas de 100 mm llevan es esta zona cuando tendrian que llevar casi 500 mm.



Un año después el bosque presenta un aspecto normal y eso que en esta zona de momento no ha sido un año muy lluvioso.


----------



## HATE (26 Jul 2020)

Sol de medianoche desde cabo norte:


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Jul 2020)

Por Dios, 51 grados ahora mismo en ciudades como Bagdad...¿ cómo se puede soportar eso?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (31 Jul 2020)

¿Tenéis la caló? Aquí en la meseta norte hemos llegado a 35º a las 3 de la tarde, luego una hora de tormenta, no demasiado agua, 5 mm. Ahora mismo marca 18º en la calle, a las 6-7 serán 14º-15º. Aquí se duerme bien, hasta me tapo con una colcha fina.


----------



## HATE (1 Ago 2020)

Termino un julio con unas temperaturas lamentables por el centro. Hay observatorios que se han quedado a décimas de superar aquel terrorífico julio de 2015. Día tras día con 35ºC de maxima y 20ºC de minima, sin un puto refrescamiento.

Y la semana que viene salvo 2 dias otra vez vuelta a lo mismo.


----------



## Chispeante (2 Ago 2020)

Han faltado un par de tormentas de las gordas, de esas que rompen el cielo y en media hora cae lo de un mes. Las moras ya maduran y se nota que las ha faltado un riego para terminar de coger cuerpo.


----------



## HATE (3 Ago 2020)

Hoy he registrado una máxima menor de 30ºC (29.9ºC). Desde el 2 de julio no sucedia esto y mira que es fácil, con que sople un poco viento de norte vale.

Desde el miercoles vuelta a lo del mes de julio.


----------



## HATE (4 Ago 2020)

En pleno verano y en el passo stelvio cae esta nevada:







Esto es imposible de ver en los pirineos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Ago 2020)

Esta mañana a las 8 estábamos a 9º oficiales. Ahora a 22º. Mañana vuelve la calorina.


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Ago 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Esta mañana a las 8 estábamos a 9º oficiales. Ahora a 22º. Mañana vuelve la calorina.



Al caloruzo como éste de julio le quedan 15 días a lo sumo, despúes ya se calmará la cosa sólo por el hecho de que los días tienen más de una hora menos de insolación diaria y cada vez la noche gana más terreno.
En nada empieza mi época favorita del año .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (4 Ago 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Al caloruzo como éste de julio le quedan 15 días a lo sumo, despúes ya se calmará la cosa sólo por el hecho de que los días tienen más de una hora menos de insolación diaria y cada vez la noche gana más terreno.
> En nada empieza mi época favorita del año .



es que hay que ser agonías para estar quejándose del calor todo el día, estos calores son normales y realmente duran poco, en realidad deberíamos disfrutarlos como algo esporádico y peculiar. Yo no estoy por el centro peninsular pero lo recuerdo y lo echo de menos. La verdad es que paraba más por Cuenca y Guadalajara, que hace pelín menos de calor que en Madrid y Toledo, pero me parecía una puta gozada tener unas buenas temperaturas en sitios de la serranía de Cuenca tan aislados, poco habitados y que por única vez en el año tenían algo de vida, como Beteta y alrededores, poderse bañar en las aguas frías del río, ver gente de camping, oir a los niños chapotear en la piscina del balneario etc


----------



## -Alexia- (4 Ago 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> es que hay que ser agonías para estar quejándose del calor todo el día, estos calores son normales y realmente duran poco, en realidad deberíamos disfrutarlos como algo esporádico y peculiar. Yo no estoy por el centro peninsular pero lo recuerdo y lo echo de menos. La verdad es que paraba más por Cuenca y Guadalajara, que hace pelín menos de calor que en Madrid y Toledo, pero me parecía una puta gozada tener unas buenas temperaturas en sitios de la serranía de Cuenca tan aislados, poco habitados y que por única vez en el año tenían algo de vida, como Beteta y alrededores, poderse bañar en las aguas frías del río, ver gente de camping, oir a los niños chapotear en la piscina del balneario etc



Bueno es que tú estás hablando de lugares sin calor húmedo y en los que por las noches suele refrescar... cuando te suda hasta el alma y es díficil conciliar el sueño, estos calores te parecen de todo menos apetecibles, yo los estoy pasando esperanzada porque como digo son la antesala de la época del año que más me gusta que empezará en 15 o 20 días, de momento, me toca pasar por el infierno.


----------



## HATE (8 Ago 2020)

El glaciar del aneto aguanta bien aunque ya enseña algo de hielo y eso que el invierno pasado fue una puta mierda. Me imagino que las nevadas de primavera y el fresco de junio han ayudado a que este asi.


----------



## HATE (12 Ago 2020)

Menuda regada hoy por el centro y eso que estamos en agosto:

52 mm en el alto del leon
51 mm en Peguerinos
50 en el puerto de Cotos
47 en Cercedilla
44 en San Lorenzo de El Escorial

Parecia mas un dia de octubre que de verano.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Ago 2020)

Colapso del glaciar Tourtemagne en Suiza.


----------



## HATE (16 Ago 2020)

Se ven brotes verdes en algunos campos que están segados 

Esta semana parece mas septiembre que agosto.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Ago 2020)

Lo que está llegando.

_A finales de semana nos visitará una masa de aire más fresca, que provocará un importante descenso de las temperaturas. Además, podríamos hablar de algunas nevadas ❄ en zonas de montaña del norte peninsular. _


----------



## HATE (30 Ago 2020)

Ligera nevada en el aneto para tapar el hielo:


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ago 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Lo que está llegando.
> 
> _A finales de semana nos visitará una masa de aire más fresca, que provocará un importante descenso de las temperaturas. Además, podríamos hablar de algunas nevadas ❄ en zonas de montaña del norte peninsular. _



la bajada de las temperaturas de ayer ha sido bestial, diez grados menos de máxima en algunos sitios, yo he tenido que sacar la colcha a media noche ( duermo sin sábanas, y con todo abierto obviamente ), estoy en el mediterráneo caspalán. El aire frío ha hecho el resto. Eso sí, han caido tres gotas. La temperatura dentro de las casas ha bajsdo de 29.5 ó 30 grados a 26 grados, lo acabo de mirar, en sólo un día !!


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Ago 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> la bajada de las temperaturas de ayer ha sido bestial, diez grados menos de máxima en algunos sitios, yo he tenido que sacar la colcha a media noche ( duermo sin sábanas, y con todo abierto obviamente ), estoy en el mediterráneo caspalán. El aire frío ha hecho el resto. Eso sí, han caido tres gotas. La temperatura dentro de las casas ha bajdo de 29.5 ó 30 grados a 26 grados, lo acabo de mirar, en sólo un día !!



Hoy soy fe-liz feliz... esta noche a 14 grados, he dormido como un lirón y ahora mismo se está de lujo.
¿ Se sabe cuánto durará esto?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ago 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Hoy soy fe-liz feliz... esta noche a 14 grados, he dormido como un lirón y ahora mismo se está de lujo.
> ¿ Se sabe cuánto durará esto?



pon en google el lugar donde estés seguido de "el tiempo" y te saldrá un gráfico que te puede dar una idea, ya sabes que a más de tres días puede fallar, pero en verano menos


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Ago 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pon en google el lugar donde estés seguido de "el tiempo" y te saldrá un gráfico que te puede dar una idea, ya sabes que a más de tres días puede fallar, pero en verano menos



Si eso ya lo he hecho pero es que hay varias predicciones distintas las hay que dicen que el fin de que viene otra vez horno en toda España y otras son más benevolentes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ago 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si eso ya lo he hecho pero es que hay varias predicciones distintas las hay que dicen que el fin de que viene otra vez horno en toda España y otras son más benevolentes.



las temptas. van a subir pero lentamente, no creo que tengamos en toda la semana lo que hemos tenido en esta que acaba


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Ago 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> las temptas. van a subir pero lentamente, no creo que tengamos en toda la semana lo que hemos tenido en esta que acaba



Según algunas predicciones se mantendrán bastante, por eso preguntaba por si alguien sabe alguna página fiable.
Hasta la moña estoy de calor y este año con la mascarilla ha sido la pera.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Ago 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Según algunas predicciones se mantendrán bastante, por eso preguntaba por si alguien sabe alguna página fiable.
> Hasta la moña estoy de calor y este año con la mascarilla ha sido la pera.



estamos ya casi en septiembre, excepto en el tercio sur el calor extremo tiene que ir remitiendo. En septiembre el calor suele desaparecer a veces de golpe, recuerdo hace años que estuvimos en las fiestas de Cuenca de septiembre, y una noche se levantó un viento frío de cojones y los termómetros decían 3 grados a eso de las 5 de la mañana. Esta mañana parece que ha hecho 6 grados, 2 grados en Soria, 3 en Burgos y 5 en ávila y teruel


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Ago 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> estamos ya casi en septiembre, excepto en el tercio sur el calor extremo tiene que ir remitiendo. En septiembre el calor suele desaparecer a veces de golpe, recuerdo hace años que estuvimos en las fiestas de Cuenca de septiembre, y una noche se levantó un viento frío de cojones y los termómetros decían 3 grados a eso de las 5 de la mañana. Esta mañana parece que ha hecho 6 grados, 2 grados en Soria, 3 en Burgos y 5 en ávila y teruel



Bueno es que en el interior siempre se ha dicho que a partir del 15 de agosto ya había que sacar la chaqueta por las tardes y es verdad, de hecho en muchos pueblos de Cuenca que tú dices, a principios de agosto ya se dormía ( ahora no sé) con una manta fina.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Ago 2020)

Aquí vamos a amanecer a 4º.


----------



## Gainer (30 Ago 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Colapso del glaciar Tourtemagne en Suiza.



Qué pasada!


----------



## Gainer (30 Ago 2020)

En Albacete la mínima esta noche ha sido de 9’4ª, No se cuántos años puede hacer que no se bajaba de los 10º en un mes de agosto, pero imagino que bastantes. La mínima absoluta en agosto son 5º del 22 de agosto de 1954


----------



## HATE (31 Ago 2020)

Mínimas hoy cuanto menos curiosas para estar a finales de agosto:

Duruelo de la Sierra: -2.9ºC
Alameda del Valle: -3.3ºC
Cantalojas: -3.9ºC
Garganta del Villar: -8.4ºC aunque he leido que se han llegado hasta los -10.7ºC en el punto mas frio de la zona.
Checa-Vasequilla: -10ºC


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Ago 2020)

HATE dijo:


> Mínimas hoy cuanto menos curiosas para estar a finales de septiembre:
> 
> Duruelo de la Sierra: -2.9ºC
> Alameda del Valle: -3.3ºC
> ...



Mañana empieza el otoño metorológico y la época del año que más me gusta.
La luz y la temperatura ya empiezan a ser geniales... aún quedará calor pero es imposible que sea lo mismo y de momento ays qué disfrute.


----------



## HATE (1 Sep 2020)

La nevada del otro dia:

De izquierda a derecha: Macizo de Neouvielle, Clarabide-Perdiguero-Boum, Macizo de la Maladeta y el Puigmal:








Picos de Europa:


----------



## Yarará Guazú (3 Sep 2020)

Te has comido el Windy.


----------



## HATE (13 Sep 2020)

Como los dos ultimos otoños han sido un poco mas lluviosos de lo normal seguramente toque otoño con menos lluvias:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Sep 2020)

El viernes lluvia en toda España, ya se acerca el otoño, esperemos que de manera definitiva (y no como pasa últimamente, que hasta el 15 de octubre no empieza el tiempo otoñal y tenemos un veroño de mierda)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El viernes lluvia en toda España, ya se acerca el otoño, esperemos que de manera definitiva (y no como pasa últimamente, que hasta el 15 de octubre no empieza el tiempo otoñal y tenemos un veroño de mierda)



Piensa mal y acertaras....Yo ya no tengo ni ropa de abrigo, solo polares y camisetas manga larga....y asi paso el "Invierno-no" en el Emirato....


----------



## HATE (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## HATE (21 Sep 2020)

Lluvia acumulada en lo que llevamos de septiembre:

Puerto del Pico: 181 mm
Solana de Avila: 139 mm
Somosierra: 133 mm
Puerto de Navacerrada: 132 mm

Ha empezado fuerte el otoño por el centro.


----------



## HATE (24 Sep 2020)

Episodio invernal a finales de septiembre:







Parece que la zona de balaitus, vignemale o neouvielle se puede acercar al metro de nieve


----------



## HATE (27 Sep 2020)

Piau Engaly







La Mongie







Refugio Les Estagnous







Y en el aneto nevada muy venteada







Nevada tipica que cae en los alpes por estas fechas pero excepcional en el pirineo.


----------



## HATE (5 Oct 2020)

Sigue el tiempo invernal por las alturas en el pirineo. A 2.200 m hay un espesor curioso para las fechas en las que estamos:


----------



## HATE (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## HATE (5 Oct 2020)

Y en los picos de europa tambien:


----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2020)

La cara norte del pirineo


----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2020)

Y la cara sur


----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2020)

Dos mundos distintos separados por pocos kilometros.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Oct 2020)

Pues que ha venido de norte y ha caído así. Como cuando venía "gallego", frío+viento+mucha humedad del Atlántico, y caen (caían) unas mantas de nieve en la meseta que pa qué.


----------



## HATE (19 Oct 2020)

Ya aparece el frente







Dejara hasta 200 litros por la sierras del oeste


----------



## HATE (20 Oct 2020)

Las gargantas del jerte están a pleno rendimiento:


----------



## HATE (21 Oct 2020)

300 mm cayeron ayer en el puerto del pico. Tremendo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Oct 2020)

Rachas de viento de hasta 200 km/h tumbaron varios camiones en Navarra.


----------



## HATE (25 Oct 2020)

Buen paquete se ve por las alturas en el aneto:


----------



## HATE (27 Oct 2020)

Un resumen de lo caido en días anteriores en algunos sitios del sistema central:

Puerto del pico: 466.6 mm
Garganta la Olla: 463.2 mm
Piornal: 414mm
El Hornillo: 360.8 mm
Pinofranqueado: 350.2 mm

Y el total en el mes de octubre:

Peña de Francia: 538.5 mm
Hoyos del Espino: 534.9 mm

Y por la montaña palentina:

Cardaño de Arriba: 454.4 mm
Vidrieros: 385.2 mm


----------



## HATE (8 Nov 2020)

Tiene mas nieve el aneto ahora que en algunos inviernos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Nov 2020)

Aquí está la tormenta subtropical #Theta. Es el vigésimo noveno ciclón tropical con nombre esta temporada en el Atlántico. Nunca antes había habido una temporada tan activa como la de 2020. Además, es importante seguir la evolución de Theta, ya que podría acabar afectándonos sus restos, en la zona de Canarias.


----------



## HATE (19 Nov 2020)

El robledal de Cáñar. De los pocos robledales que quedan en la cara sur de sierra nevada y que existe gracias a la humedad que entra del mar.


----------



## HATE (27 Nov 2020)

Es acojonante la calidad de esta webcam en Suiza:


----------



## HATE (30 Nov 2020)

Ahora mismo presenta mejor innivación el pirineo oriental que el central y occidental cuando casi siempre sucede al contrario.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Dic 2020)

El viernes empieza a sacudir.


----------



## HATE (10 Dic 2020)

Como se han puesto los alpes por las alturas. Tremendo merengue:


----------



## HATE (17 Dic 2020)

Por lo menos ha llovido a lo largo del sistema central que falta hacia:


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Ene 2021)

Buena nevada se nos presenta a partir del jueves 7 de enero en muchas zonas del centro y del este peninsular. Las dos ciudades más grandes que serán afectadas por el blanco elemento serán Madrid y Zaragoza, donde me temo caos circulatorio y "nivocalipsis" en sus calles y en los accesos a ambas ciudades.

Además, la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Pirineos occidentales llevan varios días sumando espesores considerables. En algunos pueblos montañosos de la montaña oriental leonesa ya llevan mas de un metro de nieve.

Como se cumpla esta animación de nieve por el centro y por el nordeste (colores con rayas blancas superpuestas) y de lluvia en el litoral sur (colores normales sin rayas), lo vamos a flipar.
Sería una forma fantástica de cerrar el periodo navideño de frío persistente (debido al flujo constante de vientos del norte) que llevamos teniendo desde Nochebuena.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Ene 2021)

Ya han reculado algunos modelos, parece que la borrasca barre mucho aire frío. Aunque con la meteo nunca se sabe.


----------



## HATE (5 Ene 2021)

Minimas riquisimas hoy:

Vega del Codorno: -19.7ºC
Cantalojas: -14.9ºC
Checa: -14.6ºC
Hoyos del Espino: -13.7ºC

La proxima noche parece que será aun mejor.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Ene 2021)

Y yo que venía a quejarme de los -9º que hacía cuando venía a currar a las 8. Soy un privilegiado.


----------



## halt_no_function (5 Ene 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Minimas riquisimas hoy:
> 
> Vega del Codorno: -19.7ºC
> Cantalojas: -14.9ºC
> ...



Y luego está Checa Vasequilla de la red Meteoclimatic con sus -25,2°C.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (5 Ene 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Minimas riquisimas hoy:
> 
> Vega del Codorno: -19.7ºC
> Cantalojas: -14.9ºC
> ...





halt_no_function dijo:


> Y luego está Checa Vasequilla de la red Meteoclimatic con sus -25,2°C.




Estaciones sin certificar por Meteoclimatic casi todas. Curiosamente en pocos kms. las diferencias de medición son excesivas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Ene 2021)

Reculada general de los modelos. A penas hay preci el jueves para Madrid.

Sé que esto se dirime en el minuto cero, pero huele a bluff. Los medios ya han tenido de que hablar de estos días.


----------



## HATE (5 Ene 2021)

halt_no_function dijo:


> Y luego está Checa Vasequilla de la red Meteoclimatic con sus -25,2°C.



Pero eso no es una zona habitada. Es un sitio que acumula mucho frio.



Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Estaciones sin certificar por Meteoclimatic casi todas. Curiosamente en pocos kms. las diferencias de medición son excesivas.



Por lo que decia antes. Hay zonas que son pueblos y otras que no.

Y a esta hora el termómetro se esta despeñando en:

Vega del Codorno: -17.2ºC
Checa: .14.1ºC
Cantalojas: -14ºC


----------



## HATE (6 Ene 2021)

Y al final bajo el termómetro en:

Vega del Codorno: -22.8ºC
Cantalojas: -18.7ºC


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Ene 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Estaciones sin certificar por Meteoclimatic casi todas. Curiosamente en pocos kms. las diferencias de medición son excesivas.



Las diferencias de temperatura en pocos kilómetros son debidas a la orografia peculiar de nuestra península. Hay valles y zonas deprimidas (o en hondonada respecto a elevaciones circundantes) que en noches despejadas y con viento en calma acumulan muy bien el frío por el método de la inversión (al pesar más el aire frío y acumularse a ras de valle).


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Reculada general de los modelos. A penas hay preci el jueves para Madrid.
> 
> Sé que esto se dirime en el minuto cero, pero huele a bluff. Los medios ya han tenido de que hablar de estos días.



Estas reculadas de los modelos en las que quitan nieve y a la siguiente actualización te meten el doble de nieve son típicas hasta que faltan dos días para la nevada en cuestión. Ya queda bastante menos de 24 horas para que empiece la fiesta nivosa, así que pocas variaciones hay ya entre unos modelos y otros.

El temporal que empieza esta próxima noche y madrugada irá avanzando desde las montañas de Andalucia oriental hacia el norte poco a poco, de manera que mañana antes de amanecer ya habrá empezado a nevar en Madrid y antes de anochecer pasará lo mismo en Zaragoza.
Las nevadas se darán en dos tandas. La primera durante mañana jueves acumulará estos espesores más o menos:







El viernes remitirá un poco de forma transitoria, si bien el sábado caerá aún con más fuerza quedando un acumulado total tal que así:







Espero que los foreros que vivan en las zonas afectadas, entre los que me incluyo, vayan relatando estos días cuanta nieve cae.
En las costas andaluzas orientales y murcianas lo que se espera es bastante lluvia.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Ene 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Y al final bajo el termómetro en:
> 
> Vega del Codorno: -22.8ºC
> Cantalojas: -18.7ºC





overdrive1979 dijo:


> Las diferencias de temperatura en pocos kilómetros son debidas a la orografia peculiar de nuestra península. Hay valles y zonas deprimidas (o en hondonada respecto a elevaciones circundantes) que en noches despejadas y con viento en calma acumulan muy bien el frío por el método de la inversión (al pesar más el aire frío y acumularse a ras de valle).



Me creo los casi -23º de hoy homologados.


Zafrilla - La Reclovilla (Cuenca)-22,7

Y claro, los *-34,1º* en El Clot de la Llança en Lérida.


----------



## HATE (7 Ene 2021)

Otra noche heladora:

Duruelo de la Sierra: -15.2ºC
Cantalojas: -14.9ºC
Vega del Codorno: -10ºC


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Ene 2021)

-11º hace un rato al ir a trabajar. Solazo en la meseta norte.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2021)

Reinosa ha marcado hoy los 17, 3 bajo cero. Temperatura más baja de toda España


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Ya nieva por la Sierra de Guadarrama, así como en amplias zonas de Madrid, de Toledo y más abajo en amplias zonas de la meseta sur, así como en las zonas de montaña de las provincias costeras del sureste peninsular.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Ya nieva por la Sierra de Guadarrama, así como en amplias zonas de Madrid, de Toledo y más abajo en amplias zonas de la meseta sur, así como en las zonas de montaña de las provincias costeras del sureste peninsular.



¿Como ves el nevadote histórico a partir de mañana? ¿Pueden pegar bandanzos todavía los ensembles y recular esta tarde?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Ene 2021)

León reacciona y asume el primer puesto nacional.

_Vega de Liordes bate este jueves el récord histórico de temperatura mínima en España con -35,8º._


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Como ves el nevadote histórico a partir de mañana? ¿Pueden pegar bandanzos todavía los ensembles y recular esta tarde?



A estas horas ya no sirve de mucho calentarse la cabeza con los modelos. Mañana a partir del atardecer disfruta con lo que vayan marcando los radares y con lo que vayan contando los foreros de Meteored.


----------



## ELVR (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A estas horas ya no sirve de mucho calentarse la cabeza con los modelos. Mañana a partir del atardecer disfruta con lo que vayan marcando los radares y con lo que vayan contando los foreros de Meteored.



¿Pero va a nevar en Elda o no? Que hace 2 días estuve mirando uno de los modelos en Windy (GFS) y era la leche (casi toda la provincia verde)


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A estas horas ya no sirve de mucho calentarse la cabeza con los modelos. Mañana a partir del atardecer disfruta con lo que vayan marcando los radares y con lo que vayan contando los foreros de Meteored.



literalmente, lo que hago yo. Y ojito a la semana que viene cuando lleguen las inversiones y se hiele la nieve cuajada...

Lo de hoy es como oler y lamer las bragas de una chortina. La lamida de coño vendrá del viernes al sábado...otra cosa es que sea una lamida corta o larga


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

¿Recomendáis hacer planes mañana en madrid centro? ¿Funcionará la renfe?


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Pero va a nevar en Elda o no? Que hace 2 días estuve mirando uno de los modelos en Windy (GFS) y era la leche (casi toda la provincia verde)



No conozco las peculiaridades geográficas exactas de esa zona, pero acabo de leer que está a 395 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar y a unos 40 kilómetros de la costa alicantina. Me parece a mi que en esa zona la cota de nieve va a estar hacia los 500 metros de altitud o algo más arriba.
Puede que veas caer aguanieve con un poco de suerte, no sé.


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Recomendáis hacer planes mañana en madrid centro? ¿Funcionará la renfe?



Por la mañana/tarde? Sí... A partir del viernes al sábado empezarán los problemas...pero vamos, no creo que la situación sea muy diferente a los vivido en 2009 ó 2010... Que los mass mierda están haciendo imaginar a la gente que la nieve les va a llegar por la cintura xD


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> Por la mañana/tarde? Sí... A partir del viernes al sábado empezarán los problemas...pero vamos, no creo que la situación sea muy diferente a los vivido en 2009 ó 2010... Que los mass mierda están haciendo imaginar a la gente que la nieve les va a llegar por la cintura xD



Joder, es que dan medio metro, no me jodas. Esto no es cuestión de que los mass mierda creen alarma, es que va a caer una nevada brutal.


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

Yo me seguiría fijando en esos 10 y 11 (que serán 20 fácilmente en zonas como el Puente de los Franceses) bajo cero previstos para el martes y miércoles


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Recomendáis hacer planes mañana en madrid centro? ¿Funcionará la renfe?



Antes de las ocho de la tarde no habrá problemas. Empezará a nevar de nuevo bien entrada la noche de mañana y continuará toda la jornada del sábado.
Con la lloradora de rimel al mando preveo caos e ineficiencia en la gestión de la nevada, aunque por suceder en fin de semana y debido al Covid no habrá demasiada movilidad de ciudadanos.


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Joder, es que dan medio metro, no me jodas. Esto no es cuestión de que los mass mierda creen alarma, es que va a caer una nevada brutal.



esto ya es cosa de ver qué acumula...pero vamos, no creo que pasemos de los 30 en todo el finde


----------



## ELVR (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> No conozco las peculiaridades geográficas exactas de esa zona, pero acabo de leer que está a 395 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar y a unos 40 kilómetros de la costa alicantina. Me parece a mi que en esa zona la cota de nieve va a estar hacia los 500 metros de altitud o algo más arriba.
> Puede que veas caer aguanieve con un poco de suerte, no sé.



Gracias, pero no soy de Elda  

La cosa iba por cierto conocido forero enemigo de la bola naranja (el sol)

PD: he echado un vistazo a Windy y sólo el más "optimista" (de nuevo el GFS) da unos centimetrillos de nieve por ahí.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Antes de las ocho de la tarde no habrá problemas. Empezará a nevar de nuevo bien entrada la noche de mañana y continuará toda la jornada del sábado.
> Con la lloradora de rimel al mando preveo caos e ineficiencia en la gestión de la nevada, aunque por suceder en fin de semana y debido al Covid no habrá demasiada movilidad de ciudadanos.



El automático de aemet da nieve escasa entre las 6AM y el mediodía, y a partir del mediodía nieve intensa.

Según eso la nevada de mañana empieza al mediodía, no a las 8 de la tarde.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Joder, es que dan medio metro, no me jodas. Esto no es cuestión de que los mass mierda creen alarma, es que va a caer una nevada brutal.



A tanto no creo que llegue el "nivocalipsis". Cincuenta centímetros de nieve cuajada en pleno centro urbano madrileño sería demasiado.
Ese medio metro lo veo más probable en las serranías montañosas de Cuenca, del sur de Teruel y del extremo más occidental de la provincia valenciana (Utiel, Ademuz), por estar mejor situadas frente a la humedad que va entrar desde el Mediterráneo (y en conjunción con el intenso frío asentado desde hace muchos días en la península).


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El automático de aemet da nieve escasa entre las 6AM y el mediodía, y a partir del mediodía nieve intensa.
> 
> Según eso la nevada de mañana empieza al mediodía, no a las 8 de la tarde.



El automático de Aemet se calcula por modelos matemáticos y por tanto pocas veces es cien por cien exacto. Fíate más de los avisos emitidos por Aemet o de los mapas de alertas por colores porque están calibrados y controlados por personas.


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A tanto no creo que llegue el "nivocalipsis". Cincuenta centímetros de nieve cuajada en pleno centro urbano madrileño sería demasiado.
> Ese medio metro lo veo más probable en las serranías montañosas de Cuenca, del sur de Teruel y del extremo más occidental de la provincia valenciana (Utiel, Ademuz), por estar mejor situadas frente a la humedad que va entrar desde el Mediterráneo.



incluso más para lo que es desde el noreste de Toledo hasta la serranía de cuenca...fíjate qué ritmo lleva Tarancón desde hace 2 días con la poca preci que ha llegado


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El automático de aemet da nieve escasa entre las 6AM y el mediodía, y a partir del mediodía nieve intensa.
> 
> Según eso la nevada de mañana empieza al mediodía, no a las 8 de la tarde.



Pues oye, veo que cada vez más modelos adelantan la nevada de mañana en Madrid a partir de las 16:00 horas más o menos, así que lo que puedas hazlo por la mañana porque según vaya avanzando la tarde vaticino el caos en la gran ciudad, jejeje.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Pues oye, veo que cada vez más modelos adelantan la nevada de mañana en Madrid a partir de las 16:00 horas más o menos, así que lo que puedas hazlo por la mañana porque según vaya avanzando la tarde vaticino el caos en la gran ciudad, jejeje.



Estupendo. ¿Has visto la última salida del GFS? Por ahí dicen que barre mas el frío la borrasca, espero que sea en Galicia y en CyL.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

BRUTAL la salida del europeo, lo adelanta todo al viernes al mediodía y lo prolonga hasta el domingo al mediodía. Total, 2 días nevando con intensidad, con posibilidad de que se acumulen 50-75 cm en la capetal.







AEMET debería poner aviso rojo ya para las zonas del AM Madrid y Sur y Vegas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Estupendo. ¿Has visto la última salida del GFS? Por ahí dicen que barre mas el frío la borrasca, espero que sea en Galicia y en CyL.



La subida de temperaturas, aunque poco destacada, será más bien en el tercio sur peninsular que es por avanzará algo de la masa de aire templado atlántico que nos trae Filomena. Yo creo que del río Tajo hacia el norte apenas habrá aumento térmico respecto a hoy.


----------



## arrestado en casa (7 Ene 2021)

Primera vez en la historia de la AEMET que mete aviso rojo en el area metopolitana, henares, sur, vegas y oeste...En fin, una putada no poder disfrutarlo en la calle y grabar todo como Dios manda...la distopía sigue en este país


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Ene 2021)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> Primera vez en la historia de la AEMET que mete aviso rojo en el area metopolitana, henares, sur, vegas y oeste...En fin, una putada no poder disfrutarlo en la calle y grabar todo como Dios manda...la distopía sigue en este país



Va a haber mucha gente que escuchó hace unos días la llegada del temporal, y tras haber comprobado que la nevada de hoy en Madrid ha sido flojita pues pasarán del tema, creerán que el temporal no es para tanto y no estarán viendo ahora que para mañana y para el sábado se esperan nevadas fuertes en toda la región metropolitana.
A muchos les va a pillar en la carretera y desprevenidos, y luego a llorar.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Va a haber mucha gente que escuchó hace unos días la llegada del temporal, y tras haber comprobado que la nevada de hoy en Madrid ha sido flojita pues pasarán del tema, creerán que el temporal no es para tanto y no estarán viendo ahora que para mañana y para el sábado se esperan nevadas fuertes en toda la región metropolitana.
> A muchos les va a pillar en la carretera y desprevenidos, y luego a llorar.



¿Renfe crees que aguantará?


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Renfe crees que aguantará?



En cuanto empiece a precipitar a partir de la tarde noche de mañana le doy 3 horas...lo que no se sabe aun es cuándo empezará a caer


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Ene 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Va a haber mucha gente que escuchó hace unos días la llegada del temporal, y tras haber comprobado que la nevada de hoy en Madrid ha sido flojita pues pasarán del tema, creerán que el temporal no es para tanto y no estarán viendo ahora que para mañana y para el sábado se esperan nevadas fuertes en toda la región metropolitana.
> A muchos les va a pillar en la carretera y desprevenidos, y luego a llorar.



Aún recuerdo los lloros de la AP6 hace justamente 3 años


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Ene 2021)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> En cuanto empiece a precipitar a partir de la tarde noche del sábado le doy 3 horas...lo que no se sabe aun es cuándo empezará a caer



Tarde noche del sabado. Es mañana a mediodia cuando va empezar a nevar.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Renfe crees que aguantará?



Ni idea, pero en la carretera va a ser un caos.


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Tarde noche del sabado. Es mañana a mediodia cuando va empezar a nevar.



Me imagino que lo que caiga antes será en plan hoy, con la temperatura justa..el moco bueno llegará después por la tarde y ya de noche será más fácil que sin sol pueda desplomarse un par de grados y ya cuajar en condiciones

PD- Quería decir viernes xD YA NO SÉ NI EN QUÉ DÍA VIVO


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2021)

Un poco mas de frio esta noche:

Cantalojas: -20.2ºC
Duruelo de la Sierra: -19.2ºC


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Ene 2021)

¿Habéis visto ya el caos que hay en Toledo? En un hora lo tendremos en Madrid.

Lo peor es que hay gente diciendo "estos del tiempo ya han fallado, menuda nevada del siglo"

Lo dicho, a mas de uno le va a pillar el temporal en muy mal sitio.


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Ene 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Un poco mas de frio esta noche:
> 
> Cantalojas: -20.2ºC
> Duruelo de la Sierra: -19.2ºC



A partir del martes, esos valores se darán en varios puntos de Madrid Capital


----------



## arrestado en casa (8 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto ya el caos que hay en Toledo? En un hora lo tendremos en Madrid.
> 
> Lo peor es que hay gente diciendo "estos del tiempo ya han fallado, menuda nevada del siglo"
> 
> Lo dicho, a mas de uno le va a pillar el temporal en muy mal sitio.



y no acaba más que de comenzar


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Ene 2021)

Aquí sus traigo el modelo suizo de alta resolución para la "big one". Prepararsus en el foro (como se llamaba a Madrid).







Meteovigo - Así se extenderá la gran nevada según el modelo suizo de alta resolución


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto ya el caos que hay en Toledo? En un hora lo tendremos en Madrid.
> 
> Lo peor es que hay gente diciendo "estos del tiempo ya han fallado, menuda nevada del siglo"
> 
> Lo dicho, a mas de uno le va a pillar el temporal en muy mal sitio.



Probablemente muchos de los que se queden por ahí tirados serán negacionistas del Covid que se creen que todo lo que se anuncia en los medios es mentira.
"Ni hay pandemia ni habrá nevada del siglo", estará pensando ahora mismo alguno de ellos mientras se echa a la carretera.


----------



## HATE (8 Ene 2021)

Máximas negativas hoy en muchas capitales de provincia:

Segovia: -2.2ºC
Ávila: -1.9ºC
Burgos: -1.4ºC
Soria: -0.3ºC
Teruel: -0.3ºC


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Ene 2021)

Hay gente atrapada en las M-40 y M-50 desde ayer por la tarde.


----------



## arrestado en casa (9 Ene 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Hay gente atrapada en las M-40 y M-50 desde ayer por la tarde.



el de la moto la ha debido de tirar por el barranco


----------



## HATE (9 Ene 2021)

Otro día de máxima negativas:

Burgos: -2.5ºC
Soria: -2.5ºC
Ávila: -2.1ºC
Valladolid: -1.1ºC
Teruel: -0.8ºC
Pamplona: -0.7ºC
Palencia: -0.5ºC
Salamanca: -0.4ºC
Segovia: -0.2ºC


----------



## machote hispano (9 Ene 2021)

Desde el viernes lluvia porculera e intermitente en la capital de Tenerife. Unos 19 grados. Se espera un ligero empeoramiento, pero nada que ver con el paraíso blanco del continente. 

Creo que esta prohibido ir al Teide, pero allí es como el polo sur. Probecitos los soldaditos de Izaña. 

Y aunque parezca mentira hay sitios de la costa para bañarse, fresquito, eso sí.


----------



## HATE (10 Ene 2021)

Ávila (-1.5ºC) y Burgos (-0.1ºC) que siguen a lo suyo y suman otro día de máximas negativas. 

Y mientras en la majada de vegabaño hay 225 cm de nieve:


----------



## HATE (11 Ene 2021)

Ávila sigue resistiendo registrando otra máxima negativa (-1ºC)

Hoy se ha podido ver la dimensión de la nevada:














Imágenes históricas.

Y mientras tanto por la provincia de Teruel estan a esta hora asi:

Royuela: -24.6ºC
Torremocha del Jiloca: -23.2ºC
Santa Eulalia del Campo: -20.2ºC


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Ene 2021)

La AEMET ha puesto en alerta roja a la Comunidad de Madrid por temperaturas mínimas de hasta -12 grados.

El efecto albedo está produciendo unas heladas brutales en el triangulo del frío. ¿Es posible superar el récord de treinta grados bajo cero de Calamocha el 17 de Diciembre de 1963?


----------



## HATE (12 Ene 2021)

Mucho -20ºC en sitios en mitad de la nada pero ojo con estas mínimas cerca de la gran urbe que tiene mas merito:

Arganda del Rey: -15.8ºC
Alcalá de Henares: -14.2ºC
Madrid-Barajas: -13.2ºC


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (12 Ene 2021)

¿Los termómetros de los coches son fiables?
-18° daban esta mañana en mi zona


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Ene 2021)




----------



## HATE (15 Ene 2021)




----------



## HATE (18 Ene 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Ene 2021)

Se acabó el frío y viene el agua. Llega Gaetán.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Ene 2021)

Tren de borrascas. Llega Hortensia. Mapa de vientos probables del jueves.


----------



## HATE (21 Ene 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Ene 2021)

¿Y la 2ª...? De momento ha dejado de helar, y se esperan máximas hasta 12º en una semana aquí en la meseta norte.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Feb 2021)

Se acabó el invierno de momento, llevamos desde finales de enero sin heladas. Agua y tiempo fresco como que estuviéramos en abril. Los que vivimos en la meseta agradecemos el cambio climático aunque sea malo.

Entre el frente cálido que entra y el tren de borrascas que hemos tenido, todo viene bien para parar a la "bestia del Este" que ronda por Europa.







Previsión para el finde.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (10 Feb 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Se acabó el invierno de momento, llevamos desde finales de enero sin heladas. Agua y tiempo fresco como que estuviéramos en abril. Los que vivimos en la meseta agradecemos el cambio climático aunque sea malo.
> 
> Entre el frente cálido que entra y el tren de borrascas que hemos tenido, todo viene bien para parar a la "bestia del Este" que ronda por Europa.
> 
> ...



Y a la bestia del oeste ya acechando, que es el anticiclon de las azores, quien nos la va a quitar de encima?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Feb 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y a la bestia del oeste ya acechando, que es el anticiclon de las azores, quien nos la va a quitar de encima?



A mí me viene bien el anticiclón de las Azores para no pasar frío ni mojarme. Agua para este año ya hay, de aquí a Valladolid, de ahí a Zamora. Están soltando de los pantanos del norte como si fuera a principios de verano, imagino que haciendo hueco para el deshielo prematuro.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Feb 2021)

El anticiclón libra a España del frío de la ‘bestia del Este’


----------



## HATE (24 Feb 2021)

Ha estado haciendo fresco en Chicago en febrero:


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (24 Feb 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El anticiclón libra a España del frío de la ‘bestia del Este’



Un lenguetazo similar, pero todavía más brutal entró en España el año pasado, justo antes de la llegada del Bicho...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Feb 2021)

Estado de la suave y adelantada primavera que llegó hace un mes.


----------



## HATE (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 Mar 2021)

Nosotros tenemos un servidor de aplicaciones en OVH pero por suerte en el CPD de Gravelines, librada.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (12 Mar 2021)

Previsión para el día 20.


----------



## HATE (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## HATE (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## -Alexia- (22 Mar 2021)

HATE dijo:


>



Islandia es un país que me llama bastante la atención, ser capaces de crear una sociedad avanzadísima en un auténtico erial a todos los niveles,
Y la belleza natural tiene que ser apabullante.


----------



## HATE (31 Mar 2021)

Otra vez con la calima de los cojones. Que puto asco. Menuda racha llevamos.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (31 Mar 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Otra vez con la calima de los cojones. Que puto asco. Menuda racha llevamos.



Desde febrero estamos asi. Ahora ha subido mas, el desierto nos come


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 May 2021)




----------



## HATE (27 May 2021)

En la provincia de Ávila y Salamanca los campos aguantan verdes y con agua pero en la meseta sur esta en modo secarral desde hace semanas:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Jun 2021)

Noche tropical.


----------



## HATE (23 Jun 2021)

Hace 10 días cuando era verano, todavía estaban verdes los campos desde la sierra de ayllon hasta el cañon del rio lobos:


----------



## HATE (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## HATE (23 Jun 2021)

El rio lobos con agua:







Y unos kilometros mas adelante ya sin agua:


----------



## HATE (10 Jul 2021)

Anomalías de temperatura en superficie desde el 1 de junio al 6 de julio:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Jul 2021)

Primera alerta por calor en RU en 167 años.


----------



## HATE (27 Ago 2021)

Ni con un junio y julio fresco se salva de dar pena el glaciar del Aneto.


----------



## Gainer (27 Ago 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Ni con un junio y julio fresco se salva de dar pena el glaciar del Aneto.



Pero queda algo de glaciar??


----------



## HATE (29 Ago 2021)

Gainer dijo:


> Pero queda algo de glaciar??



Poca cosa. Falta en la foto el glaciar bajo la maladeta que esta a la derecha.


----------



## Garrapata (29 Ago 2021)

Vaya, un hilo interesante. Pensaba que estaría lleno de fotos de las chicas del tiempo.


----------



## HATE (12 Sep 2021)

Ya empieza el buen tiempo:


----------



## HATE (19 Sep 2021)

Ligerísima nevada en el aneto para tapar las vergüenzas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Sep 2021)

Este otoño nadie se está quejando del "veroño". Por fin estamos disfrutando de un mes de septiembre con unas temperaturas bastante más bajas respecto a la media.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Sep 2021)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Este otoño nadie se está quejando del "veroño". Por fin estamos disfrutando de un mes de septiembre con unas temperaturas bastante más bajas respecto a la media.



Si, a mi me sorprende lo "normal" que está siendo septiembre, hacía años que no empezaba tan pronto el otoño.

¿Crees que habrá "veroño" en Octubre o que ya se ha acabado por fin el calor asqueroso?

Los veranillos no los cuento, porque son eso, veranillos con tpas de 23-25 grados en Madrid. Últimamente estos veranillos eran veranazos con máximos de 30-32 grados en la capital.


----------



## Gainer (22 Sep 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, a mi me sorprende lo "normal" que está siendo septiembre, hacía años que no empezaba tan pronto el otoño.
> 
> ¿Crees que habrá "veroño" en Octubre o que ya se ha acabado por fin el calor asqueroso?
> 
> Los veranillos no los cuento, porque son eso, veranillos con tpas de 23-25 grados en Madrid. Últimamente estos veranillos eran veranazos con máximos de 30-32 grados en la capital.



Yo estoy convencido de que habrá veranillos, tanto en octubre como posiblemente alguno en noviembre


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Sep 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si, a mi me sorprende lo "normal" que está siendo septiembre, hacía años que no empezaba tan pronto el otoño.
> 
> ¿Crees que habrá "veroño" en Octubre o que ya se ha acabado por fin el calor asqueroso?
> 
> Los veranillos no los cuento, porque son eso, veranillos con tpas de 23-25 grados en Madrid. Últimamente estos veranillos eran veranazos con máximos de 30-32 grados en la capital.



Cuando en los últimos años aquí nos referíamos al veroño era porque casi todo el mes de septiembre conllevaba temperaturas altas, casi del estilo de las que suele haber en agosto. Así, daba sensación de que el verano nunca acababa y el personal estaba hasta las narices de pasar calor.

Este año el calorazo se ha acabado bastante más temprano de lo normal. Llevamos bastantes días con temperaturas inferiores a la media para estas fechas, la gente ha guardado la ropa de verano, las casas se han refrescado, en los lugares donde ha llovido la vegetación vuelve a brotar y los ríos están recuperando caudal, etc.
Aunque vengan tres o cuatro días de calorcillo ya no lo podremos llamar "veroño".


----------



## HATE (30 Sep 2021)

Precipitación en septiembre:

257.1 mm en Serranillos y 255.6 mm en el puerto del pico.

Poca broma para un mes tan mierdero como suele ser septiembre.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## -Alexia- (1 Oct 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Precipitación en septiembre:
> 
> 257.1 mm en Serranillos y 255.6 mm en el puerto del pico.
> 
> Poca broma para un mes tan mierdero como suele ser septiembre.



Y sin embargo los pantanos están por debajo de la media de hace diez años y del año pasado.


----------



## HATE (7 Oct 2021)

Menuda hostia se ha metido el glaciar del aneto en los últimos 100 años:


----------



## HATE (16 Oct 2021)

Este año nos han cambiado los meses. Septiembre pareció octubre y octubre parece septiembre.

A ver si en noviembre se mueve algo el tema.


----------



## HATE (2 Nov 2021)

Ha pegado un apretón fuerte octubre al final (aunque esta sumado el dia 1 de noviembre)

192 mm en Guadalupe ( Montes de Toledo)
226.6 en Candeleda (Sierra de Gredos)
226.9 mm en Pontones (Sierra del Segura)
147.5 mm en Zafrilla (Serranía de Cuenca)

Y Grazalema con 437.4 mm que va a su puta bola


----------



## chicken (15 Nov 2021)

Salvo cambio radical del tiempo, este otoño va camino de ser el más seco de la historia en gran parte de España. Muchas ciudades no han llegado a 300 litros de precipitaciones en lo que va de año.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Nov 2021)

Aire polar y nieve la próxima semana ......









Amplias nevadas y temperaturas muy por debajo de lo normal la semana que viene


Frío y nieve a España a partir del próximo lunes 22 de noviembre con un temporal invernal que dejaría un metro de nieve en las cordilleras.




noticias.eltiempo.es


----------



## chicken (1 Feb 2022)

Este invierno está siendo muy seco y anticiclónico. Muchas ciudades no han recibido nada de agua en lo que va de año y todo apunta a que esto va para largo.

Estarán contentos los hosteleros, porque hace un tiempo que anima a salir mucho y es fácil ver bares y restaurantes llenos a todas horas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2022)

Y el subnormal de Las Cabañuelas ?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Feb 2022)

Seco y frío... ya cansa salir por las mañanas casi a -8º desde hace semanas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Feb 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Aire polar y nieve la próxima semana ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ojalá una filomena en toda la meseta durante 15 días, en la confusión asaltamos el congreso


----------



## chicken (7 Feb 2022)

Los hosteleros, que suelen ser muy llorones, no pueden quejarse del tiempo de este invierno. Al contrario, tienen motivos para estar pegando botes.


----------



## HATE (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gainer (13 Feb 2022)

HATE dijo:


>



Es una catástrofe…


----------



## chicken (15 Feb 2022)

Ya mismo se va a poner de moda la frase "Pasa más hambre que un vendedor de paraguas".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Probablemente muchos de los que se queden por ahí tirados serán negacionistas del Covid que se creen que todo lo que se anuncia en los medios es mentira.



No mezcles churras con merinas.


----------



## chicken (15 Feb 2022)

*España, ¿ante su octava sequía histórica?: "Así empezaron otros periodos que duraron años"*


*Solo en siete ocasiones los pantanos han estado más bajos que ahora y coinciden con las sequías importantes que ha sufrido España*
*La Aemet prevé una primavera menos lluviosa y con temperaturas más cálidas de lo normal*
El Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y Reto Demográfico (MITECO) ha admitido que la situación promedio del conjunto del país *es moderadamente seca y que esto podría acentuarse en el futuro*. Sin embargo, precisa que el sistema nacional de indicadores del Ministerio no diagnostica todavía un problema de sequía de forma generalizada en todo el país.

"Es cierto, que se espera una primavera menos lluviosa y con temperaturas más altas pero hay que confiar, porque no se puede decir seguro que lloverá menos. Es una tendencia estadística; *hay más probabilidades de que sea una primavera seca y cálida. *Confiemos en que los modelos previstos no acierten y que llueva más de lo esperado esta primavera. "La sequía meteorológica es aquella que va asociada a una escasez de lluvia continuada, algo que suele ser normal y recurrente en nuestro país", explica el portavoz de Aemet.

*Siete periodos importantes de sequía*

Desde 1961 encontramos siete periodos de sequía importantes, tres episodio duraron tres años o más:

la de 1982 a 1984,
la de 1991 a 1997, que duró casi seis años y tuvo importantes repercusiones socioeconómicas ya que hubo restricciones para el consumo. Recuerdo que el Tajo a penas tenía agua, me llegaba a la altura del tobillo. Ahora no podrías cruzarlo, la corriente te llevaría", señala.
la sequía de 2005 a 2009
Los otros cuatro periodos importantes fueron:

en de 1975 a 1976,
el de 1987 a 1988,
el de 2000 a 2001,
y el de 2017 a 2018.

"Vemos que en todas las décadas ha habido importantes episodios de sequía en todo el país. Ahora observamos que las cuencas de acumulación como la del Guadalquivir, la del Sur, la del Segura y el pirineo oriental *aparece un déficit de precipitaciones que podría acarrear problemas para determinado tipo de cultivo*, sobretodo de secano", asevera del Torres. 
*Embalses al 44%, solo en cinco ocasiones han estado más bajos*
A fecha 31 de enero los embalses tienen 25.046 de agua embalsada, un 44,8% de la capacidad total de la reserva hidráulica, esto supone un 24,61% por debajo de la media del decenio y un 18,77% menor que el agua que hace un año. *Son cifras parecidas a las de las grandes sequías.* Es más, los embalses solo han tenido menos agua que ahora en siete ocasiones:

año 2019: 22.713 de agua embalsada
el año 2017: 20.575 de agua embalsada
año 2009: 22498 de agua embalsada
año 2007 y 2008: 23.843 y 22.466 de agua embalsada respectivamente
en 1993: 41,43 de su capacidad
 en 1992: 39,90 %, de su capacidad
Esto hace pensar que si podemos estar ante el principio de la octava sequía en España. El portavoz de la AEMET explica que en estos momentos *se puede hablar de sequía en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, "hay que vigilarlo de cerca"*, la cuenca del Ebro, y el Pirineo oriental. Torres añade que los embalses estén a menos de la mitad de su capacidad es normal es España. "Hay embalses enormes imposibles de llenar". 

"De cualquier forma, y por ahora, la situación actual dista mucho estas situaciones. *Si tras la primavera se cumplen los peores pronósticos, es posible que en verano haya restricciones en el regadío*, como ya ocurre en algunas zonas, pero para hablar de restricciones en las ciudades tendría que pasar un año", asevera.

*Los periodos de escasez de lluvias se están alargando*

En estos momento, la Aemet no ha encontrado *"ningún récord, a pesar de lo que pudiera parecer* en el número de días que lleva sin llover en observatorios principales. En la mayor parte de observatorios ha habido años con más días seguidos sin precipitación, incluso de hasta tres meses", comenta.

No se puede hablar de una mayor tendencia a la sequía o mayor precipitación en el conjunto de Europa, porque el volumen de lluvia es más o menos similar. Aunque si se observa que en el sur del continente los periodos de escasez pluviométrica "se están alargando y se dan con mayor frecuencia". Según las proyecciones de cambio climático del Panel de Expertos de Cambio Climático de la ONU (IPCC, por sus siglas en inglés) apuntan a una mayor frecuencia de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, tanto de sequía como de precipitaciones intensas. *En 2100 se estima que habrá entre un 15 y un 20% menos de precipitaciones en la cuenca mediterránea, *es decir, lloverá menos pero no vamos a ser el desierto del Sáhara", apunta Torres.

*Los próximos días*

Las lluvias de estos días pueden ayudar sobretodo psicológicamente a enfocar la sequía de otra forma. Aunque de manera escasa, el agua aparece en nuestros cielos. *Un frente borrascoso ha entrado por Galicia y Asturias dejando chubascos que de manera progresiva* se van extendiendo por Cantabria, Castilla y León y la zona del Ebro. Las lluvias pueden alcanzar los 50 litros por metro cuadrado en las zonas del norte peninsular, pero irán debilitándose a medida que entren en el interior.

Además, en marte o el miércoles llega otra vez el anticiclón de bloqueo a las Azores y volverá la situación que hemos tenido durante el mes de enero. Así que sí, las previsiones no son buenas.

*Comienzan las primeras restricciones*

Este actual episodio de sequía ha dejado sin agua dos zonas del municipio de Guixers, en el Solsonès, al secarse los acuíferos donde se capta el agua de una de las tres redes municipales de abastecimiento. Se trata de las zona de Montcalb y La Corriu y el *consistorio se ha visto obligado a hacer un abastecimiento de emergencia para garantizar agua a una veintena de masías*. El alcalde, Jordi Selga, ha explicado que se inició un trasvase desde una balsa de la Asociación de Defensa Forestal (ADF) para abastecer de agua a los vecinos de Montcalb, aunque no es potable, y se instalaron depósitos provisionales de 6.000 litros para las masías de La Corriu. "Hace dos meses que no llueve y el pantano y el río están en situación preocupante".

Un vecino de la zona asegura que ha pasado dos días sin poder ducharse, además tarda unos 40 minutos en poder ir al supermercado mas cercano a comprar agua. "Lo peor es que no hay agua para los animales. *Estamos deseando que lleguen esas lluvias anunciadas*". Otro de los vecinos asegura que tras 79 años que tiene, nunca había vivido esta sequía".

España, ante su octava sequía histórica que podría durar años: "Así empezaron otros períodos"


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

La siembra de nubes y la manipulación climática es legal y está permitida por el boe desde 1986, creo. 

Así que la mierda políticos que nos desgobierna ya saben lo que tienen que hacer. Fumigarnos con nubes de las echan agua en vez de la neblina asquerosa esa. 

Escrito desde la barra del bar, por supuesto.


----------



## chicken (15 Feb 2022)

*¿Estamos enfrentándonos a una sequía histórica?*


Desde el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y Reto Demográfico se traslada optimismo por el momento
La mayor escasez de agua en 25 años
La hoja de ruta de Emasesa ante la caída de las reservas de agua







La sequía que vive en estos momentos España ya no es una mera suposición, es una realidad. Así lo confirma el *Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y Reto Demográfico*, MITECO, el cual ha comunicado que la situación general y actual del territorio español es seca y que podría verse agravada próximamente. No obstante, desde el ministerio se muestran optimistas en base al sistema nacional de indicadores con el que cuenta el organismo y el cual aún no ha diagnosticado sequía de forma general.

El *portavoz de la Aemet, Cayetano Torres,* ha querido lanzar un mensaje de tranquilidad, dado que si bien la situación reviste preocupación no es motivo para la alarma general por el momento: "Creo que de momento *la situación no es preocupante,* aunque pudiéramos estar en uno de esos episodios de sequía porque, está claro, que todos han empezado así con sequías prolongadas de varios meses. Hay que aclarar que los siete periodos anteriores han tenido duraciones largas en el tiempo, de hasta seis años de sequía y ahora mismo llevamos casi dos meses sin llover, algo bastante común en los inviernos españoles, luego habría que esperar por lo menos a después de la primavera para poder decir algo más concreto".

*Las previsiones apuntan a una primavera con menos lluvias*

Si bien los datos apuntan a la llegada de la estación de la *primavera* con menos lluvias y *temperaturas más altas*, Torres llama a la calma: "Es cierto, que se espera una primavera menos lluviosa y con temperaturas más altas pero hay que confiar, porque no se puede decir seguro que lloverá menos. Es una tendencia estadística; *hay más probabilidades de que sea una primavera seca y cálida.* Confiemos en que los modelos previstos no acierten y que llueva más de lo esperado esta primavera. La sequía meteorológica es aquella que va asociada a una escasez de lluvia continuada, algo que suele ser normal y recurrente en nuestro país".

En nuestro país ha habido *hasta siete sequías consideradas como históricas* desde el año 1961. La primera de ellas acontecida del año 1975 a 1976; la segunda de 1982 a 1984 y la tercera de 1987 a 1988. Llegados a este punto encontramos la sequía que es considerada como una de las más graves y la cual tuvo lugar durante seis años, concretamente entre 1991 y 1997, con graves consecuencias socioeconómicas y restricciones para la población: *"Recuerdo que el Tajo apenas tenía agua, me llegaba a la altura del tobillo. Ahora no podrías cruzarlo, la corriente te llevaría",* explica Cayetano Torres. Las otras sequías de importancia corresponden a los períodos que abarcan desde los años 2000 a 2001 y de 2017 a 2018.

Las etapas de sequía son algo más que común en los países, tal y como indica el portavoz de la Aemet: "Vemos que en todas las décadas ha habido importantes episodios de sequía en todo el país. Ahora observamos que las cuencas de acumulación como la del *Guadalquivir*, la del Sur, la del Segura y el pirineo oriental aparece un déficit de precipitaciones que podría acarrear problemas para determinado tipo de cultivo, sobre todo de secano".

Actualmente los embalses cuentan con un *44,8 % de su capacidad total*, un 18,77 % menos que el pasado año 2021. En tan solo siete ocasiones anteriores esta cifra se ha visto rebajada, coincidiendo con los años de sequía 1992, 1993, 2008, 2009, 2017 y 2019. Las zonas que sirven de control y que hay que vigilar de cerca son la cuenca del Ebro, la del Guadalquivir y el Pirineo Oriental. Si bien el propio Cayetano Torres atestigua que estos embalses cuentan dentro de la normalidad incluso estando a la mitad de su capacidad, dado que *"hay embalses enormes imposibles de llenar".* De igual modo, previene de que habrá que esperar a la primavera para confirmar los pronósticos: "De cualquier forma, y por ahora, la situación actual dista mucho estas situaciones. Si tras la primavera se cumplen los peores pronósticos, es posible que en verano haya restricciones en el regadío, como ya ocurre en algunas zonas, pero para hablar de restricciones en las ciudades tendría que pasar un año".

¿Estamos enfrentándonos a una sequía histórica?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Si miramos a fondo las variables climáticas, incluso dentro de un mismo clima como el mediterráneo podemos encontrar pequeñas diferencias entre unas zonas y otras.
> 
> Dos climogramas como muestra:



¿Pequeñas diferencias? Esos dos climogramas se parecen como un huevo a una castaña, entre otras cosas porque en Barcelona las lluvias están mejor repartidas a lo largo del año y no existe una estación seca propiamente dicha, ni siquiera el verano (nota: septiembre es un mes estival). Lo que no aparece en este tipo de gráfica es la concentración de las precipitaciones en relativamente pocos días, al estilo de la Pampa argentina o las praderas de Norteamérica.


----------



## chicken (16 Feb 2022)

Ni hay lluvias ni se prevén a corto o medio plazo. ¿Llega el momento de sacar a los santos en procesión, como se ha hecho toda la vida?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Feb 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Ni hay lluvias ni se prevén a corto o medio plazo. ¿Llega el momento de sacar a los santos en procesión, como se ha hecho toda la vida?



Mejor traemos a algún chamán indio para que haga la danza de la lluvia, ¿no te parece? 









Current drought is worst in 1,200 years in California and the American West, new study shows


Tree rings indicate 2001-2022 is driest 22-year-period since at least 800 A.D., when Vikings sailed and Mayans built temples.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## chicken (21 Feb 2022)

Un hilo de esperanza en Málaga:

*Una Dana deja las primeras lluvias de febrero en Málaga*

*El domingo de madrugada se han acumulado más de 20 litros en puntos del interior de la Costa del Sol, aunque los embalses siguen bajo mínimos





*

Ha sido un leve respiro para el campo, pero casi inapreciable para las reservas. La noche del sábado y la madrugada del domingo, una Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos (Dana) ha dejado las primeras lluvias del mes de febrero en la provincia de Málaga.

Los mayores registros se produjeron en la Sierra de Mijas, con 22 litros por metro cuadrado, según los datos de la red Meteoclimatic recopilados por José Luis Escudero, responsable del blog Tormentas y Rayos (en SUR.es). En cuanto a las fuentes oficiales, en Hidrosur (dependiente de la Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Desarrollo Sostenible) se contabilizan 21,6 l/m2 en Los Reales de Sierra Bermeja, que servirán de alivio y ayuda a la vegetación afectada por el gran incendio de la Costa del pasado septiembre.

También en Ojén (17), Benahavís (15,8) y en el embalse de La Concepción (14), según los datos de Hidrosur y de Aemet, hubo acumulados reseñables que, una vez que se anoten las escorrentías, servirán para ganar algunas décimas en las reservas de la presa que abastece al principal destino turístico andaluz de cara al próximo verano. En la Axarquía, que es la comarca más afectada por la falta de agua, Alfarnatejo ha recogido solo 12,7 l/m2.

En este escenario, los embalses que abastecen a la provincia siguen bajo mínimos y apenas han notado mejoría, a la espera de que las escorrentías de los ríos y arroyos puedan acabar en un mínimo incremento de las reservas. La Viñuela ha perdido otro medio hectómetro cúbico en la última semana y contiene 24,42, al 14,76%. La Concepción acumula 24,23, al 39%, que es menos de la mitad de lo que había justo un año antes, a las puertas de la primavera. Para la capital y el Valle del Guadalhorce todavía la situación no es tan alarmante, gracias a la gran reserva que supone la presa del Guadalteba, con casi 79 Hm3, a la mitad de su capacidad.

La buena noticia es que la Dana todavía no se ha marchado: a finales de la próxima semana se irá moviendo por el sureste de la península, por lo que hay probabilidades de chubascos moderados a partir del jueves.

Una Dana deja las primeras lluvias de febrero en Málaga


----------



## HATE (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Mar 2022)

Hoy es un día para recordar. Jamás había visto tanto polvo sahariano ensuciándolo todo.
Los tejados de pizarra negros han pasado a ser marrones y las líneas viales de las carreteras apenas se ven entre tanto marrón.


----------



## HATE (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

Barcelona, amb la meitat d'hores de sol que Londres el març del 2022


Situació meteorològica invertida el març del 2022, amb més hores de sol al nord d'Europa. Barcelona té la meitat d'hores de sol que Londres.




beteve.cat


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 May 2022)

Infernal.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Ni hay lluvias ni se prevén a corto o medio plazo. ¿Llega el momento de sacar a los santos en procesión, como se ha hecho toda la vida?



Todo el alarmismo que creaste y ha sido una primavera bastante lluviosa, a pesar de las oscuras predicciones de la AEMET.


> *La Aemet prevé una primavera menos lluviosa y con temperaturas más cálidas de lo normal*



No parece que los modelos de previsión del tiempo valgan para otra cosa que para acojonarse o descojonarse.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo, veo que solo se utiliza para poner cosas que den miedo o generen pesimismo, no se hace eco de las lluvias de abril y el beneficio que han supuesto para el campo.


----------



## biba ecuador (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo, veo que solo se utiliza para poner cosas que den miedo o generen pesimismo, no se hace eco de las lluvias de abril y el beneficio que han supuesto para el campo.



....Y para los pantanos!

Aunque después haya que vaciarlos (por nuestro bien)


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo, veo que *solo se utiliza para poner cosas que den miedo o generen pesimismo*, no se hace eco de las lluvias de abril y el beneficio que han supuesto para el campo.



estás en burbuja


----------



## Millet (3 May 2022)

Las previsiones de los principales modelos a medio plazo (GFS, ECMWF, UKMO) nos dan días de estabilidad excepto por el este, que habrá una cierta inestabilidad (tampoco mucha). Nos encaminamos, ahora sí, al verano, con temperaturas que serán superiores a las normales para la época. 






Os dejo el meteogram a de Madrid. 
Aún así, no podemos quejarnos de la primavera en la mayoría de las zonas. Hemos tenido nevadas copiosas a 1000 metros en el sistema central en pleno abril, lluvias persistentes en Andalucia y levante (aquí torrenciales). Y donde parece que estén gafados es en Cataluña, donde no ha caído mucho. Esperamos que lo que viene no sea excesivamente caluroso.


----------



## Gainer (4 May 2022)

Las predicciones estacionales han vuelto a demostrar que son una auténtica basura. En febrero predijeron que la primavera sería más cálida y seca de lo normal. Aunque no cayera ni gota en lo que queda de mayo, ya es una de las primaveras más húmedas en gran parte de españa en años, y marzo y abril han sido más fríos de lo normal


----------



## chemarin (5 May 2022)

Millet dijo:


> Las previsiones de los principales modelos a medio plazo (GFS, ECMWF, UKMO) nos dan días de estabilidad excepto por el este, que habrá una cierta inestabilidad (tampoco mucha). Nos encaminamos, ahora sí, al verano, con temperaturas que serán superiores a las normales para la época.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo malo es que la inmensa mayoría somos perezosos, las anteriores previsiones para marzo y abril han sido un fracaso en todos los sentidos, pero lejos de desanimarse continúan pronosticando. Me pregunto si alguien ha hecho un estudio de las previsiones que se han ido haciendo en las últimas décadas, de los distintos modelos, y si se ha comparado con lo que realmente ha pasado.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 May 2022)

Mapa de anomalías térmicas este sábado pasado.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 May 2022)

El calor inusual se extenderá por el oeste y el centro de Europa en los próximos días.



https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/FSUBw7wWYAAK_nZ.mp4


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 May 2022)

Evolución del agua embalsada. Se ve cómo avanza la pertinaz sequía: 2020 inferior a la media de los últimos 10 años, 2021 aún más bajo, y 2022 un desastre hasta el momento.


----------



## chemarin (10 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Evolución del agua embalsada. Se ve cómo avanza la pertinaz sequía: 2020 inferior a la media de los últimos 10 años, 2021 aún más bajo, y 2022 un desastre hasta el momento.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053488



Asqueroso troll que por higiene pongo en el ignore.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (10 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Asqueroso troll que por higiene pongo en el ignore.



Gracias, qué peso me quitas de encima.


----------



## Charles B. (10 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Evolución del agua embalsada. Se ve cómo avanza la pertinaz sequía: 2020 inferior a la media de los últimos 10 años, 2021 aún más bajo, y 2022 un desastre hasta el momento.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053488



Si a esto le unes que el verano térmico ha empezado en gran parte de España un mes antes de lo normal, la situación es crítica. Anticipo un verano con muertos por las olas de calor que probablemente sobrepasen los 45 grados, por no hablar de restricciones de agua más que probables.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si a esto le unes que el verano térmico ha empezado en gran parte de España un mes antes de lo normal, la situación es crítica. Anticipo un verano con muertos por las olas de calor que probablemente sobrepasen los 45 grados, por no hablar de restricciones de agua más que probables.



Entre mayo y junio se produce el deshielo de nieve acumulada en invierno y primavera que termina de llenar los pantanos de las zonas altas de cuencas. Se puede ver en el nivel del gráfico de embalses, semanas 21/22 que viene a ser finales de mayo-principios de junio.

Este año está la roca desnuda en general, apenas hay nieve que "cosechar".


----------



## Gainer (11 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Entre mayo y junio se produce el deshielo de nieve acumulada en invierno y primavera que termina de llenar los pantanos de las zonas altas de cuencas. Se puede ver en el nivel del gráfico de embalses, semanas 21/22 que viene a ser finales de mayo-principios de junio.
> 
> Este año está la roca desnuda en general, apenas hay nieve que "cosechar".



No tiene ni pies ni cabeza lo que dices, cuando precisamente las montañas han llegado al mes de abril con mucha más nieve que los últimos años. En marzo y abril ha nevado mucho.


----------



## Gainer (11 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si a esto le unes que el verano térmico ha empezado en gran parte de España un mes antes de lo normal, la situación es crítica. Anticipo un verano con muertos por las olas de calor que probablemente sobrepasen los 45 grados, por no hablar de restricciones de agua más que probables.



Y la fuente de esta predicción son tus cojones. Bastante sabes en mayo lo que hará en julio y agosto. Que quizás sí haya 45º como el verano pasado, pero quizás no


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 May 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> No tiene ni pies ni cabeza lo que dices, cuando precisamente las montañas han llegado al mes de abril con mucha más nieve que los últimos años. En marzo y abril ha nevado mucho.



Me quedo más tranquilo si hay tanta nieve, así el gráfico de agua embalsada subirá un montón en las próximas semanas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Connor (16 May 2022)

Vamos a morir todos por la bola naranja


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 May 2022)

Más bien porque sube una ola de fuerte calor subtropical, asociado al desarrollo de una dorsal anticiclónica norteafricana y amplificada por el comportamiento sinuoso de la corriente de chorro polar.

Probablemente tengamos estos días de mayo como si fuera agosto. Que no os pase ná a los de Madrid pabajo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 May 2022)

Que ASCO DE PUTA BOLA NARANJA DE MIERDA

Cada vez comprendo mas al señor BARNS


----------



## chicken (16 May 2022)

El cambio climático es una realidad incuestionable, pero habría que ver si es natural o provocado expresamente.


----------



## Charles B. (20 May 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Y la fuente de esta predicción son tus cojones. Bastante sabes en mayo lo que hará en julio y agosto. Que quizás sí haya 45º como el verano pasado, pero quizás no



La fuente de mi predicción son mis cojones sudando como locos con una noche tropical a 24 grados en Madrid a 20 de mayo, y no es la primera, listillo.

Desde hace tiempo mayo anticipa con bastante exactitud cómo va a ser el verano en los yermos manchegos, que es lo que importa. Y este va a ser un verano cañero. Te repito mi fuente: noches tropicales desde mediados de mayo y mis cojones sudándote la cara.

Cuando llegue julio sin bajar de 43 en las estepas mesetarias volveré a darte de beber.


----------



## chemarin (20 May 2022)

chicken dijo:


> El cambio climático es una realidad incuestionable, pero habría que ver si es natural o provocado expresamente.



Lo que sé es que tú te dedicas a crear alarmismo, y el que creaste antes de la primavera por fortuna no se cumplió, eres un vividor, un sinvergüenza, un tipejo que vive de generar miedo, no sé si por pura maldad o por divertirte o por estupidez.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo que sé es que tú te dedicas a crear alarmismo, y el que creaste antes de la primavera por fortuna no se cumplió, eres un vividor, un sinvergüenza, un tipejo que vive de generar miedo, no sé si por pura maldad o por divertirte o por estupidez.



Si esto fuera una encuesta o un concurso de la tele, te faltaría la opción de ser un troll a sueldo de @calopez.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 May 2022)

Mañana bajan las temperaturas 9 grados, y el martes 19 de máxima en Madrid.

Bueno, al menos espero que por la ley de la compensación, la bola naranja no vuelva a freir nuestros cojones al menos hasta la primera semana de Julio.


----------



## Gainer (21 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> La fuente de mi predicción son mis cojones sudando como locos con una noche tropical a 24 grados en Madrid a 20 de mayo, y no es la primera, listillo.
> 
> Desde hace tiempo mayo anticipa con bastante exactitud cómo va a ser el verano en los yermos manchegos, que es lo que importa. Y este va a ser un verano cañero. Te repito mi fuente: noches tropicales desde mediados de mayo y mis cojones sudándote la cara.
> 
> Cuando llegue julio sin bajar de 43 en las estepas mesetarias volveré a darte de beber.



No hay ninguna evidencia que diga que si hace calor en mayo, lo hará de forma excesiva en julio. Más allá de que en los últimos años se haya dado a veces, esa coincidiencia. Que es probable que se superen los 40º en julio, pues claro, pero no porque haya hecho mucho calor en mayo. La dinámica de la atmósfera es muy caprichosa y es imposible saber (en mayo) como se comportara en julio, por mucho que tú te empeñes en decir lo contrario


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

Julio agosto y septiembre en media españa tienen los 40 garantizados, da igual todo lo demas, garantizados, por y para siempre


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 May 2022)

Ayer batimos el record de calor en Barcelona en mayo, con 34,3 ºC en el Observatorio Fabra y unos 33 y algo en la propia ciudad.









Barcelona bat el rècord de calor per a un mes de maig


La temperatura màxima ha assolit els 34,4 ºC a l'Observatori Fabra, i esdevé el valor més elevat en un mes de maig des del 1914.




beteve.cat


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 May 2022)

Este año el verano empieza antes, pero también acabará antes. Para la Virgen de agosto ya no habrá ni rastro de las olas de calor.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 May 2022)

Récords de temperatura estos días pasados.

Jaén, por primera vez desde que hay registros, superó los 40 ºC; de noche, no bajó de 25,9 ºC. Es su primera «noche tórrida» este mes. 
Segovia vivió su primera e histórica noche tropical (no bajó de 20 ºC) 
Daroca alcanzó 36 ºC por primera vez en mayo, en más de cien años de serie.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este año el verano empieza antes, pero también acabará antes. Para la Virgen de agosto ya no habrá ni rastro de las olas de calor.



Si claro, no me lo digas, que viene glaciacion?

Hasta San Martin y mas alla, calor torrido, muy torrido en el sur, como siempre


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este año el verano empieza antes, pero también acabará antes. Para la Virgen de agosto ya no habrá ni rastro de las olas de calor.



Si claro, no me lo digas, que viene glaciacion?

Hasta San Martin y mas alla, calor torrido, muy torrido en el sur, como siempre


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este año el verano empieza antes, pero también acabará antes. Para la Virgen de agosto ya no habrá ni rastro de las olas de calor.



Si claro, no me lo digas, que viene glaciacion?

Hasta San Martin y mas alla, calor torrido, muy torrido en el sur, como siempre


----------



## HATE (28 May 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Este año nos han cambiado los meses. Septiembre pareció octubre y octubre parece septiembre.
> 
> A ver si en noviembre se mueve algo el tema.



Ahora mayo parece una mezcla entre junio y julio y sin olvidar que el tiempo invernal se dio en marzo y abril. Ya solo falta que en agosto entren frentes atlanticos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Si claro, no me lo digas, que viene glaciacion?
> 
> Hasta San Martin y mas alla, calor torrido, muy torrido en el sur, como siempre



Y Jarella ensrñando tetorras


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 May 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Me quedo más tranquilo si hay tanta nieve, así el gráfico de agua embalsada subirá un montón en las próximas semanas.



Oh vaya, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Jun 2022)

Otra cocedura que llega.


----------



## HATE (10 Jun 2022)

Que feo se está poniendo el tema. Me recuerda al 2017 con un mayo y junio muy cálidos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Jun 2022)

Se acabó este simulacro de infierno y viene algo de agua.


----------



## HATE (22 Jun 2022)

60 días lleva sin llover en el puerto de navacerrada. No esta nada mal teniendo en cuenta que todavía no estamos ni en julio.


----------



## HATE (29 Jun 2022)

El río Po, el más largo de Italia, vive una sequía histórica: así se ve desde el espacio


El río Po, el río más largo de Italia, está alcanzando niveles récord de agua después de meses sin fuertes lluvias. Esta animación de Copernicus Sentinel-2 muestra




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Eshpañavabien (30 Jun 2022)

Emosido engañaos con lo de que había nieve para llenar embalses, que dijo uno en el hilo.


----------



## HATE (3 Jul 2022)

Los glaciares del pirineo dan penica este año pero en los alpes se caen a cachos directamente:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## HATE (16 Jul 2022)

20.9°C llevan registrados de temperatura media en el puerto de Navacerrada hasta hoy. Como no tiene pinta de aflojar mucho yo creo que este mes será el más cálido desde que hay datos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Jul 2022)

Por vez primera desde que hay registros en 35 años, en el interior de mi cocina se han alcanzado los 30º (termómetro calibrado, montaña norte de CyL, persianas cerradas todo el día).


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Jul 2022)

Rompiendo records por todos lados.


----------



## overdrive1979 (18 Jul 2022)

Impresionante la ola de calor que estamos viviendo, señoras y señores. Si bien las máximas son escandalosas y se están batiendo records, más impresionantes me parecen los 27 grados de mínima que se han alcanzado en la ciudad de Segovia, ciudad que, no olvidemos, está a 1.000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar, que en invierno es bastante fría y que en días de verano con temperaturas normales es poco calurosa respecto a otras ciudades de la meseta.


----------



## Gainer (18 Jul 2022)

Los 40º han pasado de ser algo excepcional y puntual a ser la norma en julio en todo el interior. qué angustia!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jul 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Impresionante la ola de calor que estamos viviendo, señoras y señores. Si bien las máximas son escandalosas y se están batiendo records, más impresionantes me parecen los 27 grados de mínima que se han alcanzado en la ciudad de Segovia, ciudad que, no olvidemos, está a 1.000 metros de altitud sobre el nivel del mar, que en invierno es bastante fría y que en días de verano con temperaturas normales es poco calurosa respecto a otras ciudades de la meseta.



Bienvenido al club de las mínimas tropicales. Por aquí en Barcelona ya estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## panaderia (18 Jul 2022)

los termometros esos grandes que dan la hora,¿son fiblaes o al estar al sol se recalientan?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jul 2022)

Afortunadamente en esta zona hemos tenido 14º de mínima esta mañana. Lo que supone además, una oscilación térmica de... 25º (!).


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Ago 2022)

¡Por fin una noche entretenida como las que me vienen gustando desde bien pequeño!
Es todo un gustazo para mis ojos ver una tormenta eléctrica en una noche cálida de verano como la que estamos teniendo desde hace un par de horas en la Sierra de Guadarrama y en sus inmediaciones.

Pese a ello, la lluvia caída ha sido muy poca y el calor intenso va a continuar con temperaturas bastante por encima de la media en lo que queda de semana.


----------



## HATE (6 Ago 2022)

Y con 21.8ºC de temperatura media el pasado mes de julio que convierte en el mes mas cálido desde que hay registros en el puerto de navacerrada. También se supero el record de temperatura máxima con 33.4 a casi 1.900 m. Y así llevamos desde mayo y agosto que no afloja.

A mi ya me parece surrealista todo esto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ago 2022)

Ayer tuvimos una tormenta guapa por aquí. 









El vent de la tempesta aixeca la sorra de les platges de Barcelona


La tempesta anunciada ha començat a descarregar a Barcelona cap a les 17.30 i ha arribat acompanyada de trons i ratxes de vent al voltant dels 70 quilòmetres per hora.




beteve.cat


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Ago 2022)

Europe’s worst ever drought: in pictures


Parched Greenwich Park, drought-stricken Berlin and wildfires from Spain to Belgium – Europe is feeling the heat this summer




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HATE (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Ago 2022)

26 grados de máxima en Madrid el miércoles ? El verano se finí amics


----------



## HATE (19 Ago 2022)

Otra vez la misma historia de este verano y van.......


----------



## HATE (2 Sep 2022)

Vaya puta desgracia de verano:


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Sep 2022)

El cambio climático afecta distintamente. Algunas regiones se calientan más rápido que otras, y en particular el Ártico, fenómeno comúnmente conocido por los científicos como *amplificación polar*. 







Esquema de la *corriente de chorro polar*. Izquierda: corriente robusta y sin ondulaciones. Derecha: corriente debilitada y con meandros.

Este incremento de las temperaturas en la regiones polares debilita el gradiente de temperatura meridional y, por lo tanto, provoca un debilitamiento de la corriente en chorro. Los vientos zonales se frenan y la corriente de chorro serpentea. Es decir, aparecen meandros más pronunciados.

Entonces, a medida que la amplificación del Ártico debilita la corriente de chorro, se generan ondulaciones y aumenta el transporte e intercambio energético. Una corriente más meandrizante permite que el aire frío del polo descienda a nuestras latitudes, mientras que el aire muy cálido penetra en latitudes altas.

*Un chorro polar más meandrizante puede causar un aumento de los extremos atmosféricos, como se está viendo ya.*

Estas ondas pueden ralentizar el jet stream, volviendo más extremos precisamente a los extremos atmosféricos, estancando las temidas olas de calor en un lugar concreto y frenando el avance de los sistemas tormentosos, o que situaciones de inestabilidad o frío extremo sean más persistentes.


----------



## HATE (16 Sep 2022)

Tras 4 meses volvió a llover decentemente:

Casares de las Hurdes: 164.4 mm
Puerto del Pico: 141.8 mm
La Alberca: 141.6 mm
Puerto de Navacerrada: 73 mm


----------



## HATE (22 Oct 2022)

Bajan fuertes las gargantas de Gredos:


----------



## HATE (24 Oct 2022)

Hace poco instalaron una estación meteorológica en el circo de gredos. Dicen que en el ultimo episodio de lluvias se registraron 720 mm:


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Nov 2022)

Pedazo de tormenta eléctrica ahora mismo por la Sierra de Guadarrama, con rayos y truenos continuos como si fuera pleno verano.


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Nov 2022)

Día ventoso el de hoy. Pongo las mediciones de viento más destacadas de la jornada:

Racha de viento (km/h) en la red de Meteoclimatic:

ObservatorioMáx.Zaragoza - Parque Oriente (Zaragoza)97Cantalojas (Guadalajara)85La Lastrilla (Segovia)85Albox (Almería)84Renuncio (Burgos)82Font de la Figuera (Valencia)82La Riba (Tarragona)81Massalió (Teruel)80Vivar del Cid (Burgos)79Manzanera (Teruel)77


----------



## HATE (26 Nov 2022)

Nueva estación meteorológica cerca del aneto y con dos webcam:






Glaciares Pirenaicos - SmartyPlanet


Aplicació sensorial de control de neu (dinàmic)




aneto.smartyplanet.com


----------



## Juan Niebla (27 Nov 2022)

Snow Extent in the Northern Hemisphere now Among the Highest in 56 years Increases the Likelihood of Cold Early Winter Forecast both in North America and Europe


Snow extent in the Northern Hemisphere is much higher than average according to global estimates, and now among the highest ever observed. Winter forecast, especially in its early phase and in Europe, might be strongly influenced by such a large snow extent, although many other factors need...




www.severe-weather.eu





ahora la extensión en el hemisferio norte es mucho más alta de lo normal, y ahora se encuentra entre las más altas jamás observadas. Las previsiones de invierno, especialmente en su fase temprana y en Europa, pueden verse fuertemente influenciadas por una extensión de nieve tan grande, se monitoriza la evolución:


----------



## Juan Niebla (27 Nov 2022)

webcams en Los Alpes

excelente calidad incluso las nocturnas






Webcam-Übersicht - Foto-Webcam.eu


Foto-Webcam.eu: Die Webcams mit der besten Bildqualität bei Tag und Nacht




www.foto-webcam.eu













Schröcken - Blick nach Nordwesten - Foto-Webcam.eu


Webcam Schröcken - Blick nach Nordwesten - 27.11.2022 06:20




www.foto-webcam.eu


----------



## HATE (11 Dic 2022)

Va sumando centimetros de nieve el aneto:


----------



## overdrive1979 (15 Dic 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Va sumando centimetros de nieve el aneto:




Y mientras tanto en el suroeste peninsular van sumando litros y litros de lluvia. Aquí van los acumulados en los últimos siete días en la red de Meteoclimatic:

Precipitaciones (mm)

ObservatorioAct.Sta. María de Trassierra (Córdoba)373,1Serranillos (Avila)342,2Valdelamusa-Aguas Teñidas (Huelva)308,8Aldeanueva de la Vera (Cáceres)301,0El Colmenar-Las Buitreras (Málaga)299,6Logrosán (Cáceres)295,9Pinofranqueado (Cáceres)272,4Córdoba-Canal Sur (Córdoba)259,4Madrigal de la Vera (Cáceres)255,8Istán (Málaga)253,2


----------



## mala espina (28 Dic 2022)

menudas mínimas se dan por la sierra de segura también
en meteoclimatic han puesto dos estaciones nuevas una en pozo romero, en el flanco occidental del calar del mundo dentro del término municipal de Siles



y otra en cañada hermosa, entre santiago de la españa y Pontones con unas mínimas muy bajas tambien.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Dic 2022)

En la meseta norte ni invierno ni ná. Temperaturas mínimas esta semana entre 6º y 7º.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2022)

Menudo pozo infectó que es el Mierditerranei... puta basura maloliente...+ 25 C' ...joder no hemos tenido suficiente con el guarro verano ?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (4 Ene 2023)

Los records de año nuevo. Mapa de anomalías térmicas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Viernes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

se viene una buena invernada al cantabrico.

agua, viento con rachas huracanadas, nevada espectacular en contas bajas y olas de casi 10 metros casi en las playas de asturias y cantabria


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Viernes a la(s) 12:03 PM)

Mas de 200 litros en mi pueblo entre domingo y sábado









El Tiempo en Cerrazo, Cantabria - 14 días


El Tiempo en Cerrazo, Cantabria para los próximos 14 días, previsión actualizada del tiempo. Temperaturas, probabilidad de lluvias y velocidad del viento.




www.eltiempo.es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Viernes a la(s) 12:11 PM)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Viernes a la(s) 12:29 PM)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Viernes a la(s) 3:46 PM)




----------



## Eshpañavabien (Viernes a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Llega una bestia del norte.


----------

